# Winnipeg meets' thread (Ongoing)



## cyberidd

Is there anyone interested in a Winnipeg meet some time this summer? It would be cool if we could set something up and test some gear!


----------



## Pincher

Did anything happen?


----------



## mythless

I don't think there are lots of WPG members here on headfi.


----------



## cyberidd

I'd still be up for a Winnipeg meet if there are other people who would be interested in one.


----------



## mythless

I would be interested if there were more people, lol.


----------



## HeyItsBattleKid

I'm in the Fargo area right now. Not sure if I will be during this summer. Definitely would like to give a meet a try though. Lets get some more people!


----------



## mythless

Would be nice to see a small get together.


----------



## HeyItsBattleKid

Should we get an equipment list going you think? Maybe that would spark some more interest.

 Its a shame cause I don't know what other big areas would be able to make it. Minneapolis is probably the next biggest area, but thats about an 8 hour drive I would think. Unless we want to try centralizing it more. I guess it really depends on what benefits we could get from including more of the Minnesota and North Dakota area.


----------



## mythless

Very true. As far as equipment goes, all I have is a small collection of portable IEMs and headphones lol...


----------



## HeyItsBattleKid

Well, I'll try to keep a tab for what everyone has. I'll just start with myself and try updating as people feel to add their collections.

*JVC RX900
 Monster Turbine
 JVC Marshmallows*
 (On the way):
*Audio Technica ES7
 Ultrasone HFI-580*
 (hoping also for either a Denon D1001 or M-Audio Q40, and an Audio Technica AD700)

 I know I don't have much of a setup, but I hope to keep it growing soon enough. I'll add others to the list as you guys make mention of them or just tell me to grab from what in your sig. Which reminds me, I should probably update my empty sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mythless: You have lots of stuff I've been really wanting to try out for a while! Just let me know what you're going to include and I'll try to make a better organized list than what I started.

 [size=large]*The List:*[/size]

*IEMs:* 
 Monster Turbine 
 JVC Marshmallows 
 Hifiman RE-0 
 Nuforce NE-7M 
 Altec Lansing IM-716 
 SoundMagic PL50 
 Hifiman RE-252 
 Klipsch S4

*Headphones:* 
 JVC RX900 
 Audio Technica ES7 
 Ultrasone HFI-580 
 Koss PortaPro 
 Alessandro MS1i

*Amps:* 
 Fiio E5

*Beer:*


----------



## mythless

haha I can bring them all, I am sure they can all fit into a shoe box lol


----------



## mythless

Shameless bump, any winnipeggers alive here?


----------



## Armaegis

I'm interested. 

 headphones: Koss KSC 75, Sennheiser PX 100, JBL Ref 410, Grado 80, Shure SRH 840
 amp: FiiO E5
 dac: HotAudio DacDestroyer, Turtle Beach Audio Advantage Micro, Focusrite Saffire 6 USB (can do balanced TRS as well)
 dap: Sansa Clip+


----------



## hotaudio40

I'd be interested....

 But it is now 2010...

 I wonder how many Winnipeg people are on here....


----------



## mythless

lol probably enough to do a small meet


----------



## Armaegis

I've got a friend at university who'd be interested as well. There's also Takaji if anyone's contacted him yet.


----------



## Takaji

Heyas all,

 I'd be interested, but I'm afraid I don't have much gear to share. My list:

 Grado HF-2
 LiveWires (can't really share those :/)
 iBasso D2-Boa
 Millett MAX (still working on the case!)
 PIMETA v2 (sans case)


----------



## mythless

lol Takaji, those HF-2 I want to listen to those so badly!


----------



## Takaji

They were SO worth it! I recently sold my SR-325is because I couldn't put down the HF-2s =D


----------



## mythless

Haha, ill bet. So, when should we host a meet?


----------



## Takaji

Well I'll be away for most of February... and I'm pretty busy in school these days, as I assume Armaegis is too... perhaps it might be best to wait until after April?


----------



## Armaegis

My schedule is pretty wonky too (I've got a PhD candidacy exam coming up in March/April), but if we're just meeting for a few hours I'm sure I can fit it in somewhere. A Sunday afternoon probably works best for me.


----------



## mythless

April sounds good, lol at least there will be no snow! And, maybe we can get more members lol


----------



## Armaegis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mythless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_April sounds good, lol at least there will be no snow!_

 

Shhhh, don't go an jinx it. Considering how late winter came, I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't warm up until June.


----------



## Takaji

Who knows. How do these small-time meets work; do we all just meet up at somebody's house?


----------



## Armaegis

I've never been to one, but that's what I assumed it would be.


----------



## mythless

lol guess we'll see when everyone is ready for one


----------



## Armaegis

I wonder if anyone here has balanced headphones? Just curious since my sound card has balanced outputs, but I have no amp... though I suppose a pair of standard amps might work???


----------



## Takaji

Nope, I own nothing balanced. I have a CD player that has balanced outputs myself, but I don't have the cash atm to invest in anything.


----------



## cyberidd

Wow, I had given up on a Winnipeg meet, but apparently too soon! I would be happy to bring all my gear (DT770 pro-80, DT990 250, Turbines, CX300, PA2V2 and Compass with the three opamps. Nothing balanced here either. 

 As far as meets I've been to, the one meet I attended was out in Calgary where we rented a meeting room from the library and set all our stuff up there. The important thing is having it somewhere where you 1) have enough places to put stuff and 2) have enough electrical outlets to plug things into. That said, if there is a house that fits these requirements I'm happy to do it there since it would save a bit of money and there are no time limits. April sounds good to me too as long as its not on the 26th. 

 As far as other people's equipment, this looks pretty exciting so far! I've been wanting to try the SRH-840, ATH-ES7, RX-900, HFI-580, and of course the HF-2 for a long time, so any and all of this gear looks good to me!


----------



## Armaegis

I'd be willing to host at my place, but I don't have that much room and it'd be awkward with more than 4 people+gear.


----------



## cyberidd

I won't be able to host it, but I can bring a power bar that would make outlets less of an issue.


----------



## cyberidd

We also should try and find another way of communicating since nobody (myself included) seems to check here often enough.

 I think I'll PM everyone I can find on here whose location is Winnipeg or nearby and let them know this page exists.


----------



## Takaji

I do check here, since I get notifications of when this thread is updated.

 For me, I'm busy until at least the end of April with school. May and beyond looks good.

 Projects I would like to finish before having our little meet:
 - Case for Millett MAX
 - Case for PIMETA v2

 Projects I would like to work on this summer:
 - Either a monoblock or dual channel speaker amp - push/pull, tube-style... perhaps 2A3 ppSETH....
 - Either buy or make my own bookshelf speakers.
 - Current budget for both projects set at approx. $2000
 - Also, I need to find someone who's in the know about building speaker amps. Anybody know anything?


----------



## Awah

I`m from Winnipeg too. Wouldn`t mind trying out some other gear.

 I have:
 Audio Technica AD2000
 Grado HF2
 Senn HD595

 UE SF5Pros

 Headamp Pico Amp w/ USB DAC


----------



## mythless

lol the HF-2 collection in wpg is growing!


----------



## Armaegis

Hey if anybody here is into building speakers, I have a couple big MDF speaker cabinets that I'm not using. Approx 1.5x1.5x3' each.


----------



## Takaji

I'll definitely be looking into speaker design this summer... not sure what I'll go with yet but I'd like to basically spend money once on something high-end, then not have to worry about it for at least a few years. I figure I'm still living at home right now, I have a smaller-size room and office, so I should probably stick with bookshelf. Who knows yet.

 What do you guys think of me building this amp? So far, it's the best instructions I've found so far: MagneQuest DIY: Jean-Francois Lessard's 2A3 SETH SA-240 Push-Pull Monoblock (check the build manual)


----------



## mythless

Looks pretty good.


----------



## cyberidd

So its beginning to look like we need to be looking for somewhere different to hold this meet since we seem to have more than 4 people interested in coming. I am not able to host, but if others are able to thats great, if not we ought to start working on where we can go to hold it (ie. the library, one of the universities, etc.). We should also start looking at days if we are skill looking at having this in april.


----------



## Takaji

There is a possibility that I might be able to have access to a large room at the U of M... my current studio room may be cleared out by the end of April, but I'm not sure. It's a big maybe.

 I don't think that April would work for me for a meet, since I'm still finishing up school. May would be better.


----------



## Armaegis

At the moment I will have to echo May. I have a huge project/exam coming up in April that will consume me. 

 Another thought re: location. How about in a garage? Set up some tables and lawn chairs, toss some meat on the bbq, that's the makings of a nice party right there.


----------



## Takaji

I guess it largely depends on what stuff we're listening to. I'd be concerned too about things like dust. If we've got speakers, it might not be a suitable space.


----------



## cyberidd

I too would be worried about having my equipment in a garage, although I do like the barbecue idea . As far as moving it to May goes, that works better for me too so I'll go for that switch.


----------



## acidbasement

Hey guys, count me in. I live out of town and have two little kids, so I'll have to play it slightly by ear (no pun intended), but I'll try my best to make it.

 Cans: HD600, Yamaha HP-3 orthodynamic (undamped, but hoping to fix this soon)

 Source: Nuforce Icon uDac, Playstation 1 SCPH-1001

 Amp: nasty looking cMoy cased in an old soup can.

 As far as venue goes, I wonder if we could rent something like a Legion hall or something like that - it might be pretty cheap if it were on a Saturday/Sunday afternoon, and then we could have eats/drinks, plus minors (if any) would be allowed also. The trouble with University rooms is that they are generally not set up for being both sociable and exclusive, unless someone can think of an exception.

 Tomikans is another Winnipegger not yet on this thread - I'll shoot him a PM.


----------



## Awah

So far 9 have posted interest for a potential meet recently or in the past. We know of Tomikans and I've sent a PM to another Head-Fier in Winnipeg. 
 That puts us at 11 people, myself included.

 I'm personally interesting in trying a turntable and full sized/tube amps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Also interested in the Beyer and Stax lines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Oh, if anyone has a good CD player, would like to see if I notice a change from lossless!

 I'll talk over the idea with my parents to utilize their house for a meet. The deck in the back is large enough for 11 to sit and BBQ too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit: Also have a pair of Sennheiser RS 180's now. (Wireless cans)


----------



## Takaji

I've got a Tascam CD-01U cd player. It's got balanced outputs, if we can use them...

 Also, is it warm enough in May for a BBQ? It sounds like a good idea, I just forget what May feels like, lol.


----------



## orkney

I might be around then. I'm pretty low on HP gear at the moment (just sold my 404LE) but have a Bryston BCD-1 and various other 2-channel faves. I'll check this thread.

 best,

 o


----------



## Awah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Takaji* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've got a Tascam CD-01U cd player. It's got balanced outputs, if we can use them...

 Also, is it warm enough in May for a BBQ? It sounds like a good idea, I just forget what May feels like, lol._

 

Was warm enough last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sadly, there is snow again


----------



## acidbasement

The nice thing about BBQing in May is the lack of mosquitoes. The not so nice thing is that the weather tends to be a bit more variable (e.g. last year's 25 cm snowstorm on May Long weekend) than later in the summer. Let's see what the weather looks like and make the call based on that.


----------



## cyberidd

I think it would be best if we planned to have the meet inside with the option of barbecuing if the weather is good enough. 

 orkney, if you bring even half of the cans listed in your signature I'll be happy. This looks like its shaping up to be a very interesting experience!


----------



## orkney

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberidd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it would be best if we planned to have the meet inside with the option of barbecuing if the weather is good enough. 

 orkney, if you bring even half of the cans listed in your signature I'll be happy. This looks like its shaping up to be a very interesting experience!_

 

I'd better update that sig...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If we're in town I'll bring the few cans I have left, and maybe even the world's only living pair of Harbeth P3ESRs in custom Canadian maple...

 best,

 o


----------



## Armaegis

How about we tentatively set a day... Does the afternoon of Sunday 2 May sound ok to people?


----------



## Awah

I don't normally plan further than a week or two so any date we pick will work for me.

 Mother is too paranoid to have people at the house so still need a venue!


----------



## acidbasement

So, around 10 people then. What if we all kicked in $10 and rented a hotel room, or small conference room?


----------



## Armaegis

I can probably book space at the U of M if need be.


----------



## cyberidd

A conference room or room at the university would provide more space for tables and outlets for equipment. Space at the university is probably the cheapest option, we may even be able to get it for free. 

 The one other meet I have been to was in a rented conference room with around 7 of us, and after only an hour or two it was over and everyone was ready to leave, which is why the barbecue idea was nice, giving it more of a social feel than a bunch of headphone enthusiasts sitting individually testing gear. On that level, I would still prefer to go somewhere where there might be a bit of a homier feel, but if thats not possible, I'm sure we can figure something out.


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah, I prefer the homier setting myself. I spend too much time at the university as it is. I'd still offer my place, even though it'd be a bit crowded.


----------



## Armaegis

Any change in plans guys? Does the afternoon of May 2nd still work?


----------



## Takaji

Mid-May would be best for me. I need some time to assemble my stuff (and take a bit of a break from school!)


----------



## cyberidd

May 2nd looks good to me. I'm looking forward to being done school (1 week left!!!), having some summer fun, listening to some new gear, and meeting all of you!

 I would still like to figure out some way of making this a social gathering if possible so if anyone has any ideas on that front, lets hear them!


----------



## Armaegis

I'm more about the social aspect than anything. I mean, sure the gear is cool and all, but I'm actually trying to curb my desire for new toys at the moment, and listening to better toys than mine isn't going to help that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm still offering my place; it'll be a bit cramped for a dozen people, but it'll do. I live in Fort Richmond.


----------



## acidbasement

My schedule is very flexible in general, so whenever works for everyone should be good for me. Very nice of you to offer your place, Armaegis. I'll bring a bottle of wine and some snacks.


----------



## cyberidd

I think that it'll be great to have it at your place Armaegis, thanks for making it available! I too would be happy to bring something, as I'm sure everyone else would be too, but it would be nice to know what kind of event we want this to be so people know what to show up with (ie. barbecue = bring steaks, house party = bring salsa and chips, etc.).


----------



## Armaegis

I guess what kind of party we have depends on whether I manage to pick up a bbq in the next two weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (if anyone sees a decent one on kijiji for relatively cheap, let me know)


----------



## Takaji

My parents just bought a new bbq, and I'd love to volunteer my place, but unfortunately I can't...
 Armaegis thanks for offering your place. Ultimately if everyone prefers an earlier date in May I can probably still make it, but mid-May would work best for me I think.


----------



## Awah

So is the date May 2nd? I'll need to asap as I have to book it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mmmm taco dip...


----------



## cyberidd

Sunday May 2nd works for me, is everyone else agreed on having it that day?


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah I think May 2 is good to go. Did we set a time yet? If not, let's say 2pm (I like to sleep in on weekends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 I'm still working on the bbq; sent out a couple messages on kijiji tonight...


----------



## Awah

Gah! Just realised my current schedule goes up till May 2nd. Would May 9th work for everyone? :S


----------



## Armaegis

I could do that... depends on everyone else. I think it might work better for Takaji since he wanted more mid-may. I can host any Sunday up until the 16th, then my schedule fills up again.


----------



## acidbasement

Hmm... as a matter of fact the 16th is probably the only day that I can say absolutely for sure I'll be able to attend, since I'm planning to come in from out of town that day anyway. The 2nd and the 9th are looking less certain now, with some family obligations coming up.


----------



## Takaji

Yes, mid-May would be best for me ^^ but whatever the group decides, I'm fine with. Given more time I might be able to finish the case for my Millett MAX to show you guys!


----------



## cyberidd

I can do mid May, I don't know specifically about the 9th or 16th but I think both of those would work on my end.


----------



## acidbasement

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Takaji* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, mid-May would be best for me ^^ but whatever the group decides, I'm fine with. Given more time I might be able to finish the case for my Millett MAX to show you guys!_

 

Case schmase - I want to see the guts!


----------



## Takaji

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acidbasement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Case schmase - I want to see the guts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Oh, but wait till you see the case


----------



## Awah

Alright, lets have the meet for May 16th then


----------



## Armaegis

Okay, I've scribbled down May 16th on my calendar, let's say 2pm. Interested parties, please pm me and I will send you my address/map.


----------



## Armaegis

Woohoo, I've got a bbq!


----------



## Takaji

Congrats!


----------



## Armaegis

Well, more like a super old one that I swiped from my parents since they haven't used it in years... but it works, so no complaints.


----------



## acidbasement

Hopefully it will be sunny and free of mosquitos that day!


----------



## cyberidd

Thats great! I'm happy that this is coming together so well! 

 On a slightly unrelated note, do we have an idea of how many/what people are planning to show up? It would be good to know so we could get in touch with the people who haven't been active in this thread recently to give them the heads up.


----------



## cyberidd

So it looks like there are 4 people who may not know whats going on: 

 HeyItsBattleKid,
 mythless,
 hotaudio40 - (MOT), and 
 orkney.

 Should we send them a message letting them know whats going on, or would that lead to space problems? As it is, it looks like 5 people will be there.


----------



## Takaji

I'll be there for sure. Working on the case of my Millett MAX tomorrow hopefully, but who knows when it'll get done...


----------



## acidbasement

Did anyone get in touch with Tomikans? Might be worth shooting him another pm too.


----------



## Armaegis

So far only acidbasement and cyberidd have pm'd me for my address.


----------



## Takaji

PM sent!


----------



## mythless

whew good thing I checked out the new forum, may 16th sounds good!  I guess everyone brings an assortment of food?


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah, I think a random assortment of smokies and chips, that sort of thing. I can always throw a pizza in the oven too.


----------



## Awah

So I'm not currently visiting my Grandma this weekend as she's very sick. I'll hopefully be able to make it back but I can't see myself getting into the city before 3pm :S
   
  I do make a damn good macaroni salad though


----------



## acidbasement

Awesome.  I'm looking forward to this.  It looks like there will be a decent amount of gear that might be switched from one rig to another for comparisons.  Should be interesting!


----------



## Takaji

Well, i just discovered that Firefox seems to have some kind of problem with allowing me to make replies on this forum. So I'm forced to use IE. Anyone else having that problem?
   
  Here's what I'll be bringing:
  TASCAM CD-01U professional CD player (bring CDs if you want to use this, it also has balanced outs... does anyone have balanced stuff?)
  Livewires (should I? nobody can really test them...)
  Millett MAX (half-finished case)
  PIMETA v2 (no case)
  Grado HF-2
  iBasso Boa D2 headphone amp
   
  I'm also gonna bring along one of my friends who's interested in coming along. He's got some pair of AKG phones, forget which.
   
  And I suppose I'll bring chips and such... some beer... =)
   
  I go by the name Justin, and my friend's name is Aaron. See you all there, hope you guys can make it!


----------



## Armaegis

So far the only people who have asked me for my address are:
  acidbasement
 cyberidd
 Takaji
 mythless
  
  I'll probably check my messages Sunday morning, but after that don't expect a response.
   
  I've got one extra friend coming, as does Takaji, so that puts us at 6 so far.
   
  I've got some pizzas in the freezer, and I'll probably pick up a pack of smokies or something. I'd normally try to whip up something better, but I've been swamped all week and tomorrow I'm out all day as well.


----------



## Awah

I'll hopefully be able to make it.
   
  Is it necessary to bring my Grado HF-2s if Tak is bringing a pair?
   
  Well, I'll bring:
   
  Audio Technica ATH-AD2000
  UE Super.Fi 5 Pro
  Maybe Sennheiser HD595 (Friend has them)
  Maybe Sennheiser RS180 (wireless)
   
  Headamp Pico /w USB DAC
   
  Sadly I don't think I'll have my Phiaton MS400's in before Sunday (I don't think they deliver weekends?...)


----------



## Takaji

Just checking, unless it was mentioned somewhere I'm wondering what time this will be at?


----------



## cyberidd

I believe its supposed to start at 2ish. 
   
  I'll be bringing:
  DT990
  DT770
  Compass DAC/Amp w Sun opamp.  I can bring the others if people are interested.
  PA2v2 (probably)
   
  I'll also be bringing my netbook, a power bar and a couple cds. 
   
  See you all there!


----------



## mythless

I'll bring all my IEM gear haha, and Grado/Alessandro's (HF2 if lots of people want to listen to them), too bad I couldn't get my pico slim in time.


----------



## acidbasement

For headphones, I'm bringing:
  - Sennheiser HD600 and vintage (borrowed from my dad) HD424
  - Yamaha HP3 ortho, which I've damped to sound pretty damn good
  - Portapros
   
  Sources:
  - NuForce Icon uDac (I'll have a laptop as well)
  - Playstation 1 SCPH-1001
   
  Amp:
  - cmoy housed in a soup can.
   
  Music:
  - an assortment of metal, jazz, bluegrass/acoustic, and classical CDs.
   
  Food:
  - I'll try for some cut veggies and dip.


----------



## cyberidd

This is pretty impressive, I didn't know you had a time machine!


----------



## Armaegis

I believe we can say the first Winnipeg head-fi meet was a success. Went about 4 hours, and we didn't even break out any gear for the first half. Just standing around chatting, eating bbq, good times. What the heck am I supposed to do with all these leftover hot dog/burger buns? Guess I'll go feed the ducks tomorrow.
   
  I think the standout headphones today were the HF-2 and the Sennheiser PX-100, and we all kind of marveled at the tiny size of the µdac and iBasso D2. Shoeboxes also seemed to be the container of choice.
   
  I really liked the Senn HD600, and I'm kicking myself that I forgot to try out the Beyers. The day wasn't about gear for me though. It was just cool to meet up with people and put some names to faces. Random surprise for me today was finding out Mythless was actually my cousin.
   
  Let's see if I get this right...

  from left to right: Aaron, Takaji, Acidbasement (+Magnus?), Armaegis, Mythless, Cyberidd
  aka: Aaron, Justin, Iain, Nathan, David, Andrew


----------



## acidbasement

Many thanks to Nathan/Armaegis for hosting!  It was great to see the local contingent of this online community get together in the flesh, and I was happy to finally hear a Grado that I like a lot - the HF2.  It was also good to hear so many different cans and realize that I still like my HD600s the best (in my price range, and pending, perhaps, more intensive comparison with the HF2).  
   
  Let's do this again next year and see what else Takaji builds.


----------



## Awah

Sad I missed it. Didn't get back into the city until 10pm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Maybe my Phiaton's will arrive today to cheer me up haha! XD
   
  Edit: Is the Titanium Grey RX8 in background anyones? ^_^


----------



## Takaji

I had a fun time and it was nice to meet everybody. Definitely I was quite impressed by the Sennheiser PX100s! It was also pretty neat to see the solid-state op-amps that Cyberidd had. I should mention too that the BeyerDynamics I head (995's or something?) was very nice and clear, and similar to my HF-2s.
  Armaegis, thanks for posting the photo, it turned out pretty nice!
   
  As for what I'll be building next, I think the focus will be on casework for at least some time... I need to finish the case for the Millett MAX, and the PIMETA v2. I also need to start looking into which speakers I'll be making. I'm flip-flopping between two designs, but this one seems to be my best bet.


----------



## Armaegis

edit: double post


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah, I was kinda puttering around and cooking/chatting with folks, so I didn't really get a chance to try out those amps either. *shrug* it's just as well, since I don't need to go fueling my desire to buy more toys. I was pretty good at not shopping for new toys for several months, and after the meet I started looking things up online again and browsing the sale forum. D'oh!
   
  Quote: 





awah said:


> Edit: Is the Titanium Grey RX8 in background anyones? ^_^


 
   
   
  Geez, you can tell just from the tiny side shot? That would belong to Mythless (or his brother, I'm not sure)


----------



## acidbasement

I'm sad you missed it too, Awah - I was looking forward to hearing your Pico next to my uDac.  There's always next time...


----------



## cyberidd

The meet was really fun, and it was interesting to hear some of the 'phones I've heard so much about!  I was quite impressed with the Grado HF2, but also quite liked the SR-80.  I enjoyed comparing the DT770 to the SRH-840, and was shocked by how nice the PX100 are for the price and size!  The biggest revelation for me was when I heard the HD600s and really liked them.  After having tried the HD650 at another meet and finding nothing in them that I really enjoyed, I expected the 600s to be quite similar, but was pleasantly surprised! 
   
  The best part of the meet IMHO was the social aspect.  It was really cool to meet some of the other local head-fiers and to put more faces and names to the screen names here!  Special thanks to Nathan for hosting the event and doing all the grill work!
   
  I really enjoyed this meet and am looking forward to another one in the future (maybe as soon as next year?)!


----------



## Armaegis

Geez, a whole year away? We could aim for late fall or something.


----------



## Awah

Late fall could work. All I know for certain is my August is very busy.


----------



## Armaegis

How about September/October?


----------



## Armaegis

Hope you guys are enjoying the long weekend. Anyhow, I remember someone was talking/thinking about getting the K1000... I just saw this post in the sale section (in Canada as well): http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/493567/fs-akg-k1000-serial-10xxx-like-new-condition-in-canada


----------



## Awah

I'm really uncertain how busy I'll be in late fall, I'll have a better answer as it draws nearer.  Rather enjoying the sound of the Phiaton MS400's. Got them just in time for my flight to Calgary so was able to try them on the plane and busy terminals etc
   
  Showed quite a bit of the RX8. Easy for me to recognize as I drive mine every day


----------



## Takaji

I was thinking of buying the K1000s... but I realized that I don't need to spend that much on headphones... yet! Thanks for the link though!
  It's kind of odd that the seller wants MORE money to ship it to Canada... lame.


----------



## Armaegis

Guh, and I just ordered another two headphones today. Man, I should really look into getting a proper amp. Tradesies anyone?


----------



## cyberidd

I'll trade you my PA2v2 for your SR 80s...


----------



## Armaegis

Ugh, considering how much it cost to buy the SR80's new here...


----------



## Armaegis

For random interests' sake, look what I found for sale today... http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/180428-sennheiser_hd_800/
  Even at that price it's a little rich for my blood, but maybe one of you guys would be interested.


----------



## Takaji

If you'll notice my signature, I've bought a few new toys already ^^


----------



## Armaegis

DacMagic and MR8?


----------



## Takaji

Yup! I also scored a pair of the PX 100s.
  And just yesterday, I bought one of these: http://www.khozmo.com/products_dale_ladder.html


----------



## Armaegis

Haha, looks like we've both been shopping. I've picked up the Phiaton MS 400 and iBasso d10, and maybe some other toys shortly...
   
  Where did you get the PX 100s? I've never seen any locally.


----------



## mythless

jeeze everyone got the buying jitters eh?  And here I am still waiting for my pico silm.


----------



## theblackfox

I'm up for a GTG in the summer, Currently in Australia but will be in the pegg from 18th July onwards if you care to have an aussie in your midst


----------



## Armaegis

Cool, glad to have ya. We haven't really set any date, although I suggested some time in Sept/Oct.


----------



## theblackfox

Sounds good to me, keep my posted


----------



## Takaji

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Haha, looks like we've both been shopping. I've picked up the Phiaton MS 400 and iBasso d10, and maybe some other toys shortly...
> 
> Where did you get the PX 100s? I've never seen any locally.


 

 Brian Reimer Audio still has a few pairs left.


----------



## Armaegis

Hmm, I didn't even know about that place. I'll have to check it out sometime. Maybe we should list all the audio shops in the city? I only know of Creative Audio and American Hi-Fi.


----------



## acidbasement

Advance has some headphone-related and high end stuff too. I think McCulloch has some as well but does not stock much. They offered to order some Beyers for me a few years ago.


----------



## Armaegis

Really? I stopped by there once and didn't see anything other than Skullcandy, a few low-mid end Senns and maybe a couple Sony cans.
   
  On a random note, I've got a Senn PX200ii up for trades. Anyone interested?


----------



## HeadCred

I got into this thread late, but the folk festival would be an awesome reason to assemble people who would otherwise not come to a meeting in winnipeg. I'm coming in from Saskatoon, and there might be Head-fiers hiding within the masses of hippies flocking to the festival. A Winnipeg folk fest Head-fi meet would be practical for you manitobans and convenient for all of us traveling in. ​


----------



## Armaegis

I'm not planning on going to folk fest, but if people wanted to meet up before/after, I'm willing to host again. Maybe the Sunday afternoon (July 11th), or maybe the Monday after?


----------



## cyberidd

I'll be camping at folk fest and definitely won't be bringing any of my gear out there.  I too would be ok with something after the festival, if others are interested as well.


----------



## Awah

I could do the afternoon of July 11th, work at 4pm though.
   
  @Armaegis How are you liking the MS400s? I love mine. Such a fun pair of cans!


----------



## Armaegis

Shall we say noon on the 11th then? BBQ like last time?
   
  I adore the MS 400 except for the fit. I've figured out how to wiggle my ears inside and putting gauze under the earpads helps a lot, but I can't wear them with my glasses for any extended period of time.


----------



## mythless

Another meet so soon?  Clearly, you can tell I haven't been on the forum for quite some time.


----------



## Armaegis

Well if there's more interest... so far its just the couple of us.


----------



## Takaji

I don't think I'll have time for meets anytime soon, as I'm taking on a new work project and I've written myself up a big to-do list (which includes designing my PIMETA case, finishing the Millett case, and also designing an attenuator circuit....)
   
  August would be better for me, I think.


----------



## mythless

I would be interested depending what gear is brought.  Personally, I kinda want to compare the pico slim with other portable amps.


----------



## Armaegis

Well let's push it back a bit, since I think one week is too short notice for some people. Should I just pick some random weekend in August and see if that works for people?


----------



## cyberidd

I know for sure that I can't do the 11th, and I doubt that HeadCred will be able to either as we will both be out at Folk Fest which ends some time after midnight on the 11th.  If we want to set something up so that HeadCred can get in on it, we'd probably have to have it on the 12th or something. 
  Also, I work until 4 at the earliest, so anything before 5:30 or 6 - ish will be too early for me.


----------



## acidbasement

You guys have fun.  This summer is shaping up to be waaaay to busy for me to get to Winnipeg.  Hopefully I'll see you in the fall for the next one.


----------



## Awah

Ah, yeah I don't wear glasses with any cans, find it unbearable.
   
  Hmm, could we aim for the 12th. Theres a much higher chance I'll be in Winnipeg then but still no guarantee.
  August is such a busy month for me lol


----------



## Armaegis

Well I mentioned a couple pages back about shooting for September or early October. Anything around that time stick out for people?


----------



## Awah

Set a date for Sunday, September 5th? Weather will still be good enough for a BBQ and its far enough away that we could all plan for it.


----------



## Armaegis

Works for me. I'll tentatively offer my place again.


----------



## Takaji

I'd like to offer my place if I could actually, since I've got a great deck for it!
  But we'll see... totally not sure on that yet. I could run it by my parents and see.


----------



## Takaji

My attenuator finally arrived. Some pics: http://www.flickr.com/photos/takaji/sets/72157624516868804/


----------



## Armaegis

Wow, that's beefy.


----------



## acidbasement

^ Holy moley.
   
  Looks now like I'll be in Alberta till Sept. 8th at least, but don't reschedule the meet on my account.  Living 3 hours out of town and having little kids, there's never any guarantee I'll make it anyway.


----------



## Armaegis

^That's too bad about your schedule. Things are still way up in the air though, so we'll see what happens.
   
   
  I might be getting a bottlehead crack amp soon. Assuming life doesn't distract me in any major way (I'm looking at you thesis), I'll see if I manage to build it before the next meet.


----------



## acidbasement

Oh my, a new Bottlehead headphone amp, and not too expensive to boot?  I may have to add that to my birthday wish list...


----------



## mythless

I don't know if I am able to post here but:
   
  My Dad is trying to clear out his CD and LP collection, it consists of primarily Classical, and I'll be honest it is quite an extensive collection.  On regards to the LPs majority have been collected during the 70s, some recordings are even older, they're all in mint condition, actually stunning condition as they've been put away for over 30 years.  If anyone is interested please pm me for details.


----------



## Armaegis

If he has any old jazz/big band stuff I might be interested.


----------



## mythless

Oh he just might, I'll have to ask.  If you have anything in particular let me know and I'll ask.  Though, what do you mean by "big band?"


----------



## Takaji

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_band



   
  PM sent to you!


----------



## Armaegis

Anything swing, for obvious reasons.
   
  I wonder if any of those records may have been my dad's as well.


----------



## mythless

Alright to clarify, no, it's not for free but, there's a price tag on them. 
  
   
  Edit:  I just asked, he says he has some soft jazz, but it's primarily classical.


----------



## lwc726

interested in the winnipeg meet


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





lwc726 said:


> interested in the winnipeg meet


 

 Cool. Just subscribe to the thread and we'll see how things develop. It is currently very tentatively planned for Sunday Sept 5, though it's really more a placeholder at this point than anything.


----------



## mythless

Well, that gives a quite enough time to get some new gear.


----------



## Armaegis

Ugh, how much damage did we do these past two weeks?


----------



## mythless

Haha, very true, but I intend on selling my HF2 and keep the vixen v3, then buy a nice basic, amp/dac setup that I can build on too, eyeing this audio-gd compass in AUS, or maybe the Audinst entry lvl amp/dac, though I want the compass, maybe I'll look into the sparrow, but it's not as flexible as the compass.  Haha, I also promised my Dad to take a look at his old LP player and see what is needed to connect to our receiver, hopefully just RCA cables.


----------



## Takaji

Quote: 





mythless said:


> Haha, very true, but I intend on selling my HF2 and keep the vixen v3, then buy a nice basic, amp/dac setup that I can build on too, eyeing this audio-gd compass in AUS, or maybe the Audinst entry lvl amp/dac, though I want the compass, maybe I'll look into the sparrow, but it's not as flexible as the compass.  Haha, I also promised my Dad to take a look at his old LP player and see what is needed to connect to our receiver, hopefully just RCA cables.


 

 WHY would you sell your HF-2s!!! They are an awesome headphone! You'll regret it down the road...


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





takaji said:


> WHY would you sell your HF-2s!!! They are an awesome headphone! You'll regret it down the road...


 

 Haha, because having 2 HF2 is a bit too much.  I actually bought a used HF2 Vixen V3 (modded by Larry of Headphile) off the forum for an incredible price.  I'll do some A/B comparison but most likely the unmodded HF2 will have to be sold.  I don't think I can have two HF2 in my life


----------



## Armaegis

Hmm, and now to decide if I want some HF2s...


----------



## mythless

^ haha


----------



## mythless

Soon to be up for sale are my HF2 and my Pico Slim to help fund a new amp/dac.  If interested PM me, as being a local sale I can cut a nice deal.


----------



## Armaegis

In a similar boat, I've been going the rather expensive route of buying too much new stuff and unsuccessfully finding a sound/fit that I like. I have a bunch of stuff up for trade/sale here: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/503850/ft-a-bunch-of-headphones-canada
   
  If anyone's interested, drop me a line.


----------



## mythless

Well it's official my HF2 #455 (not B-Stock) is now posted for sale/trade on the forum.  See my signature.  Please PM me for the price if you're interested.  Reason why price isn't posted:  Some people don't read the entire post and forget I'm in Canada and want a price I cannot do to satisfy their TTVJ comparison price.


----------



## acidbasement

If I could afford it I would be very tempted...
   
  Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Takaji

Guys, I need some help with something. I bought that attenuator from Khozmo.com and the information for it is as follows:

```
Number of steps: [b]48[/b] Attenuation range: [b]-60 dB ... 0 dB[/b] Attenuation per step: steps 1 to 11 - 2dB, 12 to 48 - 1dB
```
  Assuming you start at step 1 at -60 dB and follow these directions, step 48 should be 0 dB.
  However, no matter which way I write it out, step 48 is -03 dB. What am I doing wrong? I'm trying to figure this out so I can design my attenuator case.
   
  Here's my calculations:
  Step,Level
 1,-60
 2,-58
 3,-56
 4,-54
 5,-52
 6,-50
 7,-48
 8,-46
 9,-44
 10,-42
 11,-40
 12,-39
 13,-38
 14,-37
 15,-36
 16,-35
 17,-34
 18,-33
 19,-32
 20,-31
 21,-30
 22,-29
 23,-28
 24,-27
 25,-26
 26,-25
 27,-24
 28,-23
 29,-22
 30,-21
 31,-20
 32,-19
 33,-18
 34,-17
 35,-16
 36,-15
 37,-14
 38,-13
 39,-12
 40,-11
 41,-10
 42,-09
 43,-08
 44,-07
 45,-06
 46,-05
 47,-04
 48,-03
   
  What gives?
  I emailed Arek at Khozmo, so we'll see what he says.
   
  PS - Pic of mock-up panel for attenuator is here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/takaji/4844878037/


----------



## Armaegis

I assume that it's a typo and that steps 1-12 give -2db (thus -24db total), and steps 13-48 give -1db (thus -36db total)
   
  Add that up: (-24db) + (-36db) = (-60db)


----------



## theblackfox

Well I am definitely interested in a meet in the pegg, arrived here a month ago and would love to meet some more audio nutts.
  I am happy to bring my very modest setup that is travelling with me.
  Audiotechnica ATH-A900
 FIIO E5 headamp
 M-audio Transit USB DAC
   
  So keep those updates on meet details coming people


----------



## mythless

Well, since you're here I am sure we can do a small get together if people are up for it.


----------



## Armaegis

Glad to have you in the fold. I would like to compare the A900 to my balanced A700 (well, assuming I don't sell it by then)


----------



## mythless

blackfox, how long are you in town for?


----------



## Takaji

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I assume that it's a typo and that steps 1-12 give -2db (thus -24db total), and steps 13-48 give -1db (thus -36db total)
> 
> Add that up: (-24db) + (-36db) = (-60db)


 

 Ahh perhaps, that WOULD account for the missing 2 dB. I guess I should just assume that.
  Thanks!


----------



## Armaegis

What can I say, I'm a math teacher


----------



## Takaji

Actually wait.
  Adding -2 only takes me to -1 dB at the end... am I still doing something wrong?


----------



## Armaegis

Is it 48 steps in total, or 48 steps after the starting point? If the latter, it works out.


----------



## Takaji

Actually, I got a different response!
   
  "
  Hi Justin

 I would recommend to write on the chassis the number of steps becouse there is not exactly 1 or 2 dB / step. Sometimes is 0,8dB , sometimes 1,2dB. Its not possible to achive exactly 1,00dB with the on market available resistors values. I think its also more clear. The last step should be 0dB (no attenuation).


 Nice case.


 Best regards

 arek kallas
  "


----------



## acidbasement

Anyone into vintage Sony Discmen?  I just picked up a D-11 (made in Japan in 1990) on impulse after reading that some vintage audio nuts like them enough to buy them for more than what I paid.  It's too warm sounding for me - more mushy than analoguey, but maybe that's just because I was listening to fast metal.  If anyone wants to hear it I'll bring it next time I get to a meet.
   
  Justin, I just noticed the DacMagic in your sig.  I'd love to take a listen to that sometime.


----------



## Takaji

No problem ^^ I'm enjoying it very much!


----------



## lwc726

So any firm dates for a meet in the PEG ??


----------



## Armaegis

Tentatively set for September 5 (Sunday). Might either be at my place or Takaji's (south and north end of the city respectively, I believe)


----------



## ajm

I just wanna say hi to start off with. I live south of Winnipeg and I talked to Armaegis and he told me about this possible meet. I am very new into head gear and have more of a background in 2 channel audio. I don't want to intrude but I would really like to be able to talk to other audiophiles as that doesn't happen to often. Can I come?


----------



## ajm

I can bring a pair of Sennheiser HD438's, Klipsch S4 IEM's, and a Fiio E5. I have a cd player I can bring but I don't know if it would be used...


----------



## Armaegis

The more important thing is to decide what to bring for the bbq


----------



## ajm

Well just let me know what I should bring for food. Is sept 5th looking like its gonna stick?


----------



## Armaegis

That's what we're at for now. Still a month away, so who knows if something will come up.


----------



## mythless

lol who knows.  I gotta make sure I don't work on that day.  What time are we hold in?


----------



## Takaji

I'm talking with my parents about having it here, and so far it seems okay, but hasn't been solidified. Will let you guys know soon.
  Is anyone open to the possibility of next week, even?
   
  @ajm: I have a Tascam CD-01U Pro CD player that we could use, but if you have something, feel free to bring it.


----------



## Armaegis

Next week Sunday (15th) is open for me.


----------



## mythless

depends, if it's in the morning/early afternoon sure, but after 4pm I got work


----------



## ajm

I'm good for next sunday anytime time of the day but by how many responses there have been I am thinking its not gonna happen next sunday.


----------



## mythless

Seems like it


----------



## cyberidd

Ya, I won't be there if its on a weekend during the summer, I spend most of my free time during the summer at various cabins in Ontario.  I'm more likely to be able to make it during the week some time, or a weekend in September-ish. 
   
  ajm:  I hope you do come out to a meet some time, it was a lot of fun last time, and while there was some testing of and discussion about gear, it was largely a laid back social gathering, and I'm sure you'd feel quite comfortable!


----------



## ajm

I'm sure it will be a good time and I should be able to make it as long as _I can get it off work which shouldn't be to hard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## Armaegis

It's nuts, I've almost completely revamped all my gear since the last meet.


----------



## acidbasement

Whoa, I want to hear your K701 and the Crack!
   
  Anyone interested in a turntable?  I'm in Edmonton currently and I noticed a Rega Planar 3 on kijiji here for $300, including tonearm and cart.  That's the best price I've ever seen on one of those.


----------



## Armaegis

Hah, my K701 might be gone by the time the meet rolls around. I'll still have the K240 Sextett though, which I feel is even better. It's not quite as detailed, but just a nicer musical sound overall, and much better control over the bass.


----------



## Trapper32

Just noticed this thread. Would enjoy meeting up with some head'fiers from the Peg.  Most dates are probably ok for me.


----------



## mythless

Ooo another pegger here?  Welcome!


----------



## Takaji

I just finished my attenuator, if you guys wanna see... http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/440942/how-is-khozmo-stepped-attenuators/210#post_6859462
  And also my pimeta. http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/419563/the-pimeta-v2-thread/165#post_6859526
  Let me know what you think!


----------



## Armaegis

Ooh nice. I'd love to compare that to the Bottlehead Crack I just built. I'm kinda thinking of ordering the S.E.X. amp as well.


----------



## mythless

Ooo looks like the next meet will be an interesting one!


----------



## ajm

So is the meet going to be Sept 5? I will need to take it off work soon.


----------



## Armaegis

No one has claimed otherwise, so it looks good to go so far.


----------



## mythless

Haha, just out of curiosity, anyone know their way around older amplifiers?  I got an old Sony TA-1150 that needs slight repairs (I hope), the right channel output doesn't work, but everything else does.


----------



## ajm

I just found out I work till around 3 on Sunday September 5th. I would need at least an hour to get to the city. I might be able to get if off but I highly doubt it. What time does this get together start? Could it be moved to September 12th? I may be able to show up late if nothing else works.


----------



## mythless

I am sure we can have it later on to accommodate, but who has decided to host the event?


----------



## Armaegis

Either my place of Takaji's. Is he around?


----------



## mythless

Well, after this week, only one more to go!


----------



## Takaji

Hey guys, sorry I've been away lately. As for having the meet at my place, I won't be able to let you know until closer to the date. It really depends on what's going on around here. Is it still set for Sept 5?


----------



## Armaegis

Well response in the thread has been very sparse lately.Barring any more requests for change, the meet is currently set for:
Sunday, 12 September, 4pm. (please read latest posts, maybe meet this Sunday)
  location: either my place or Takaji's
  it was a BBQ last time; shall we do that again?
   
  We need a headcount here. If you can attend, please say so. If I don't see too much response in the next two days, I might just send out some pms.
   
  The last meet was basically a bbq and hangout with a bit of incidental listening on the side. I think this time we might want to get some more serious listening in. Some of us have been building a few projects, and I know both Mythless and myself have been writing some reviews/comparisons.


----------



## HeadCred

Hey, it just so happens that i'm moving from Saskatoon to Winnipeg for school. I'd love to jump on to the Winnipeg Head-fi bandwagon if you have the space for one more.


----------



## HeadCred

I bus down the one the 5th, that might be a sign.


----------



## Armaegis

Always happy to have another one into the fray.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Well response in the thread has been very sparse lately.Barring any more requests for change, the meet is currently set for:
> Sunday, 5 September, 4pm.
> location: either my place or Takaji's (dude, when will you know by?)
> 
> ...


 

 Sweet, I can work from 8-4 (to make some money!) then go home pick up my gear and be off  the the meet.  So, I might be a bit late.  If it doesn't happen on the 5th, I'm working on the 12th starting at 4pm. 
   
  lol, this will be an interesting meet for sure, a lot new gear from my end.  Now, securing a laptop might be difficult, hrmmmm guess I might need to get a hold of the TX2.  But, because of a pending trade, I will not bring the Denon MD5000.


----------



## ajm

YA 4pm works for me. I may work and be a little late but it will work out. I guess whenever we figure it out just let me know where the address where the meeting is at. Do I need to bring food?


----------



## Armaegis

We did a bbq last time. We can do so again if people like. It gives us something to do other than just listen to gear (which by itself is not really a social thing).


----------



## mythless

Well we should at least do something as a social setting, not just a bunch of guys nerding over headphones and related gear *pushes glasses up*


----------



## cyberidd

I won't be in town on the 5th, but I'm sure that this will be another good meet!  It seems Winnipeg has an active enough community to support semi-regular meets so I'll just wait until the next one!


----------



## lwc726

would be interested in attending , would need an address
  thanks


----------



## mythless

wow more people showing up!  As for location, we don't know as of yet.  Either between Takaji or Armaegis place.


----------



## Awah

I work till 5 so I could make it by 5:30 for sure.
  Then I'll be heading out later for cruise night!


----------



## Takaji

I'm still trying to see if I can have it at my place, guys... it depends if we're going on a trip this weekend.
  How many people are interested in coming so far?
   
  Also, as the weather has been kinda crappy lately, should we assume that if it's raining this Sunday that we set a rain date for the next weekend, or something like that? I wouldn't really have the room to accomodate a lot of people in my house.
   
  Would it be appropriate to ask if everyone brings a few bucks to chip in for pizza and drinks? I have a barbeque but I'm not super-skilled with it, but maybe Armaegis could handle that part ^_~


----------



## Armaegis

I'm thinking with people's schedules so far that we should push it back to 5pm so we aren't all rushing.
   
  Yeah let's set a rain date for the Sunday after.
   
  Tsk, you can solder your own amps but can't bbq? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll be happy to work the grill. I'll bring some sausages. If no one else is bringing stuff though, then pizza might be the easiest.


----------



## acidbasement

Have a good time guys.  I'll have to give this one a miss, but hopefully next time I'll have a few more things built to show off.


----------



## ajm

So 5pm at what address? can someone pm me an address? I may have a Grant Fidelity Tube Dac09 and am curious what you guys may think of it. Also what do I bring for food?


----------



## mythless

Crap, well I might have to pass.  Work is already calling that I might need to stay if they can't find people, but at least I get paid over time.


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





ajm said:


> So 5pm at what address? can someone pm me an address? I may have a Grant Fidelity Tube Dac09 and am curious what you guys may think of it. Also what do I bring for food?


 

 I didn't know that product existed - I am also curious to know what it sounds like!  I see from the GF website that you have the choice between tube and ss preamp outputs.  Do you know if the headphone stage comes from the tube side or the solid state?
   
  Edit:  never mind, I see from another thread that the headphone out is solid state.  It seems to be the same unit inside as similar products from Xiang-Sheng and Maverick Audio.  I'm still interested in hearing it though - maybe the next meet!


----------



## Armaegis

Okay... so with a few people dropping out this week and very few actually confirming, let's postpone until next Sunday the 12th, say 4pm. Takaji will let us know if his place is available, otherwise mine is open.
   
  Anyone have time this week to send out PMs to see who's available?


----------



## mythless

Ack, can it be earlier?  I got work at 4 next sunday.


----------



## ajm

Well I can't make it next Sunday. I work from 7 to 3pm and I am gonna be bushed after. Can we stick to tomorrow or not Sunday the 12th?


----------



## Armaegis

Well, I'm available for tomorrow. Headcount for tomorrow is: Armaegis/Awah/AJM/maybe Mythless?. If you guys want to meet, call or text me and I'll tell you my address. Location might be different from last time, but is still in the south end:
   


Spoiler



228eightfivetwothree


----------



## mythless

I'm probably out, I know I'm gonna get a call to stay at work, lol.  It usually happens on the long weekends!


----------



## Takaji

We could possibly make it for the next weekend after Sept 12, I'm just wondering if it'll start to get cold outside or not? If everyone who is interested in attending could please let me know or post in here whether they prefer Sept. 12 or Sept 19, that would be appreciated.


----------



## Armaegis

We could just have a couple guys meet tomorrow, then have a bigger one next week or the week after?
   
  Here's what I've currently got, though I probably won't be able to bring everything depending where we go.
  headphones: Phiaton MS400, AKG K240 Sextett MP, K340 stat/hybrid, Senn HD580, ATH-M50, M-Audio Q40, ATH-A700 balanced
  amps: Ortofon HD-Q7, Bottlehead Crack OTL tube amp, G&W T2.6f tube/hybrid
   
  Hmm probably more, just check my profile.


----------



## Awah

Heh, we'll get another meet eventually. I'm booked solid all week and will be in Kenora/Lake of the Woods fishing through the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Believe the only gear that is particular to me is the Pico Amp/DAC and ATH-AD2000's?


----------



## cyberidd

Weekends are pretty bad for me right now since I'm either out of town or really busy.  This Sunday is the Banjo Bowl and I'm going to that for the first time, although I don't know how much I'll remember since the pregaming starts at 10 am. 
   
  I don't know when I'll have a weekend open for a meet.  I do think we should plan a meet some time after the winter holidays when everyone can bring their new toys. 
   
  Hope that you're all enjoying your new equipment in the mean time!


----------



## ajm

Can we do a meet on the 19th? If people want to just let me know as I have to try and get it off work. I got the Grant Fidelity tube dac and its pretty sweet.


----------



## Armaegis

That's the last Sunday I can do before work starts (although work is in the evenings, so daytimes/afternoon are ok).


----------



## Takaji

Could whoever is interested please send me a PM? So far I only know of ajm and Armaegis who are interested. We can try for the 19th, but I would need to know from people so we can make this meet worthwhile.


----------



## Armaegis

date: Sunday, 19 September
  time: ???
   
  So far: Armaegis, AJM, Takaji
   
  Anyone else?


----------



## lwc726

Hi I am interested in a meet but the 19 isnt going to work for me, if it happens have a great time


----------



## Takaji

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> date: Sunday, 19 September
> time: ???
> 
> So far: Armaegis, AJM, Takaji
> ...


 
  And headcred.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey Takaji, anyone else confirmed? Is this going to be at my place or yours?


----------



## ajm

I am working sunday but I can shift shifts. What time is the meet?


----------



## Armaegis

How's 2pm sound for people? If Takaji doesn't reply, I can host.


----------



## ajm

That doesn't work for me. I can either work till three and be there from four or five. Or I have to work at five so I could only stay til four but I think we should start earlier than two then.


----------



## HeadCred

I'm free all Sunday, so whatever you guys decide on is fine with me.


----------



## Armaegis

Either 11am or 5pm then? Takaji wanted to host, so I guess it comes down to his availability. I can host either time.


----------



## ajm

I would like to have it at 11am if thats possible.


----------



## Armaegis

Ok... haven't heard from Takaji in a while. Any objection if I just host then? Please give me a call/text for an address (see post 237).


----------



## Takaji

Hey, sorry, I've been away from my computer. As for tomorrow, I am fine with hosting. I will send out PMs to the parties interested.
   
  However, it is getting cold outside these days, so I'm not sure if we'd want to have it outside. I can host in my basement, I suppose, if everyone is fine with that. Shall we make it for 5 PM? I'll try to have ample power outlets and such.
   
  Is anyone opposed to ordering a pizza? If people could bring some drinks/chips/whatever you'd like, that would be good.


----------



## Armaegis

OK, so I finished speaking with Takaji on the phone. It seems that it's been impossible to get any confirmation from a group a people these last few weeks.  The plan is for tomorrow (Sunday) at 11am. Please call me at:
   


Spoiler



twotwoeight, eight five two three


   
and I'll tell you where I live (south end). So far it's just me and AJM confirmed. Headcred says he's up for it, but he needs to call me. Who else? I've got a pizza in the freezer, others can bring random snacks.
   
   
I will be starting up a new thread soon to try and organize the next one because this one is just too long and cluttered now. Maybe shoot for October; unless that's too soon for people. I'll put up a poll, and will keep the first post more organized.


----------



## Awah

I'm still around, just insanely busy. I won't be able to come today as I work 11am - 7pm. Shift work is annoying LOL


----------



## Armaegis

So today it was myself, Mythless, AJM and Headcred. We got together for a mini meet and went through a bunch of gear, followed by an epic burger run to Blondie's. Good times.


----------



## Takaji

Hope you took a photo!


----------



## Armaegis

I realized afterwards I forgot to take a pic. Oops.


----------



## Takaji

Aw, too bad! Well, we'll get one for the October get-together.


----------



## cyberidd

I'm happy the meet still happened and that people had fun.  I hope I can be at the next one, its a lot more likely now that cottage season is over!


----------



## HeadCred

There could have been a sweet picture, the hibernaculum of cables on that table. +1 for october meet


----------



## Armaegis

Oops, I was meaning to start up a new thread/poll for an October meet, but I've been swamped.
   
  The only day I can do it would be Sunday afternoon Oct 31.


----------



## acidbasement

I think I'll be in Winnipeg next weekend, but it might be tough for me to leave the kids with my wife for long enough to get to a hypothetical meet.


----------



## Armaegis

Actually, I'm available this coming weekend. I just didn't mention it because I figured it would be too short notice.


----------



## ajm

I could do this Sunday anytime after 4.


----------



## Armaegis

We could meet from 4-6pm (I have work at 7pm, so that's the latest I can go). Anyone else? Mythless is currently out of town.


----------



## acidbasement

I'm still not sure if I'll be coming in this weekend, but it's starting to look like it'll be a whirlwind trip with no leisure time anyway - my wife is working long hours on a contract out here and can't be away from her desk for long.  We'll be long gone by 4 pm on Sunday.


----------



## ajm

Plans changed on me so I can't make it. Maybe next time.


----------



## HeadCred

what are some thoughts about Oct 31st? I'm never tied weekends so can make anything you guys decide on.


----------



## cyberidd

I can do this Sunday in the earlier afternoon-ish, but later have a birthday party I need to go to so I may not be able to stay as late as 6.  I don't know what the 31st looks like for me either, things change around me a lot...


----------



## Armaegis

I think it's better to skip this weekend. Too short notice for most people.
   
  Oct 31st is good for me as long as it's before 6pm.


----------



## SennheiserMiser

Hi All, just found this thread. Put my hat into the Winnipeg meet ring, although the 31st might be tough (Halloween) 2 small kids to tend to that day. I look forward to corresponding with most of you. 
  Mike


----------



## HeadCred

having a meet earlier in the day might be just fine i guess


----------



## acidbasement

Welcome aboard, Sennheisermiser!
   
  The next time I'll be in Winnipeg will be Nov. 15-16 or so.  I think the 15th is a Sunday.  Maybe at the very least I'll get to drop in on Armaegis to check out a few amps.


----------



## Armaegis

Morning/early afternoon of Halloween works for me.
  I can do the Sunday 15 Nov, before 6pm.
  I am free all evening for Monday 16 Nov.

  
  Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> The next time I'll be in Winnipeg will be Nov. 15-16 or so.  I think the 15th is a Sunday.  Maybe at the very least I'll get to drop in on Armaegis to check out a few amps.


 

 I've actually sold off the G&W, and I returned the HD-Q7 that I was reviewing. The only standalone amp I have left is the Bottlehead Crack. For dac/amps I have all portables: iBasso D10, HotAudio DacDestroyer, and I got a uDac2 yesterday. If the meet is mid Nov, there's a very small chance that I'll have the Bottlehead SEX amp by then, though I'll have to find the time to build it.


----------



## acidbasement

The 15th is nearly a month away.  Surely you'll have complete amp turnover by then.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry I didn't get to hear the G&W with my HD600, but the Crack and/or SEX will be consolation enough.  We could A/B my uDAC and your uDAC2 as well.


----------



## Armaegis

So is anyone still interested in Halloween afternoon? Last time it was just four of us hanging out, with an epic burger run afterwards.
  
  Quote:  





> We could A/B my uDAC and your uDAC2 as well.


 

  
  Haha, assuming I don't sell it by then


----------



## HeadCred

I'm in for a 31st meet


----------



## cyberidd

I can probably do an early afternoon meet!


----------



## mythless

I'm back from vacation and have a new toy to play with.  If anyone has high impedance headphones or spare tubes I would like to experiment.


----------



## Armaegis

I've got two 600 ohm Sextetts to play with.
   
  Anyone down for the 31st other than myself and HeadCred?


----------



## lwc726

I am interested in attending, fianlly have the arrow amp to bring along.


----------



## SennheiserMiser

lwc, is that the new 2nd generation Headstage Arrow from Germany? I hope we can work out a time other than Oct. 31st, I'm on the verge of ordering an Arrow myself and would love to preview it before purchasing. How do you like yours?


----------



## Armaegis

Shall we say a mini meet for noon, Oct 31st? I can host.
   
  No worries SennheiserMiser, we can organize another one later... maybe Nov 15th (Acidbasement says he'll be in town that day, though the 14th is the Sunday).


----------



## cyberidd

I'm in for a meet on the 31st. 
   
  Side note, are we planning to bring food/more than just audio equipment, or will this simply be gear?  I'm fine with either.


----------



## Armaegis

Bring food/snacks, bring gear. It's always more about the social atmosphere for me than the toys. I'm thinking a burger/poutine run afterwards might also be in order.
   
  People please call/pm me for the address.
  
  Quote: 





lwc726 said:


> I am interested in attending, fianlly have the arrow amp to bring along.


 

  
  Now if Mythless can attend, I'd love to compare the Arrow vs the Pico Slim.


----------



## lwc726

yes it is the new version, a long wait but I think it was worth it


----------



## HeadCred

Quote: 





> Armaegis
> 
> ... and I got a uDac2 yesterday.


 

  Up first! Pico Slim and Headstage Arrow, 3 rounds or a submission! be sure not to miss the consolation final, uDac against uDac2. 
   
  I've got the latest in-ear fancy to parade around (SM3's), a udac and, most importantly, i'll be sure to bring the 40 sourcream glazed timbits


----------



## Armaegis

Ahaha, and I just sold the udac2 and K702 this morning. D'oh, talk about timing! I remembering listening to the uDac1 at the first meet though. They're pretty similar, with the uDac2 being a smidge warmer. Still on the slightly colder side of things (compared to my DacDestroyer that is), and there's still a slight volume imbalance at low levels. A great product for its price, though if I already had the uDac1 then I wouldn't consider it a worthwhile upgrade as they're so close.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, don't worry about bringing food. My folks had a potluck tonight and they have tons of leftovers they want us to get rid of.


----------



## Takaji

Oof, hope you guys have fun! I'm on vacation and just noticed all the stuff going on in this thread - see you at the next meet!


----------



## Armaegis

I will send out a mass pm for Nov 14th in a couple days.


----------



## SennheiserMiser

Well guys, how was the mini meet. Those of us looking forward to the 14th (if that's still in the works) are keen to get a report on the Halloween afternoon activities. Thanks.


----------



## mythless

Sorry I couldn't make it out, guess I am still jet lagged.  I have a favor to ask you guys, I am wondering if I can borrow some high impedance headphones?  I have an amp I need to test and I don't have any really high impedance headphones, I'm looking at anything over 1000ohms+ or any headphones that are considered to be "hard to drive."


----------



## Armaegis

It was cool. Just the three of us as lwc couldn't make it and mythless slept in (haha).
   
  Cyberidd brought his Compass and extra sun/earth/moon modules, along with his Beyer DT770/80 and 990/250. HeadCred brought his SM3 and uDac. I had... well, way too much (it's easier just to look at my profile). Also attending despite his absence were Mythless' Kicas amp and Thunderpants.
   
  Man, I need to sell stuff and thin my collection.
   
  Nov 14 looks good to go. I find it's better to just pick a day and see who shows up rather than wobbling around trying to accommodate everyone.


----------



## cyberidd

The meet was good, although small.  The gear that was there was definitely interesting and really emphasized the differences in people's hearing, as well as how different headphones work with different amps, and DACs. 
  I was really enjoying Armaegis' Bottlehead Crack DIY tube amp with my DT990, while he wasn't as fond of the pairing.  The K.I.C.A.S. was a pretty big hit, but it didn't play well at all with the 990. 
  I also really enjoyed Armaegis' orthos in the HD600 frames, they were great, although the Crack didn't run them very well at all. 
   
  I'm looking forward to the next meet and seeing a few more people out!


----------



## Armaegis

I have yet to hear a Beyer that I like (although the 770 is so far the best I've heard in the line). Actually, Mythless has the T50p which is ok. I liked it more when it was new. For some reason after burn-in (which I'm not even a big believer of) I didn't like it as much. It's too bad I sold the DT48 before the meet; that was a fascinating headphone to listen to.
   
  Orthos and electrostats are difficult beasts to drive. The Crack provides good voltage swing but as an OTL tube amp not much current. With their big drivers (by nature) though, orthos and stats need tons and tons of power. In my opinion, they pretty much demand hybrid or solid state, or really really hefty tubes. I'm actually not too sure what to do with my ortho since I sold the amp that could drive them properly.


----------



## mythless

Ok, if I'm not there, please phone the heck out of me, haha.


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I'm actually not too sure what to do with my ortho since I sold the amp that could drive them properly.


 

 Speaker amp with LPad circuit.


----------



## Armaegis

Did you ever build one of those?


----------



## SennheiserMiser

I'm hoping the 14th is still a go. Who do I PM for a time and place??


----------



## Armaegis

I can volunteer to host again unless someone else wants to step up in the next day or two. Otherwise I'll spam out a bunch of pm messages later.


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Did you ever build one of those?


 

 Not yet!  Until my house is fully ready for winter all audio projects are on the backburner.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey folks, I might need to push it back a few hours to 2pm on the 14th. That still ok with you guys?
   
  I haven't sent out the PMs yet because I had to confirm some plans first (got friends moving out of country, so trying to coordinate a last visit before they leave).


----------



## sckeith

I'm in  Winnipeg and might be interested. My new AKG  K702s are approaching are the 200 hour mark and my 35 year old Audio Technica AT-706's are about as burned as they can be. What's required to be involved?
   
  Steve


----------



## mythless

PM Armaegis for address and time, and that's it, you're good to go.


----------



## Armaegis

I've sent you a PM.


----------



## sckeith

Well I got to find out what the wife has in mind. How many folks are you expecting to show up?  What music types will be is there and do you know if anyone will have a set of Stax 2050 basic there. Don't take his the wrong way but what is the age range, I just can't get into that hip hop stuff, I think back to the days when I saw the Beatles on Ed Sullivan, I thought thay were the greatest and my folks thought they were bad. I guess I'm in that place now.
   
  Thanks


----------



## Armaegis

Age range so far has been high school to 30's.
   
  We've had three mini meets now and I don't think anyone's brought any hip hop at all. Some rock, folksy stuff, vocal jazz, classical, lo-fi, I've got swing/big band out the wazoo, etc.  I actually don't do all that much listening at the meets. It's more about meeting people and sharing the hobby.
   
  I'm hoping for at least a half-dozen people to show. There are three confirmed (as in those I've physically spoken to), and everyone else is a maybe. The last two mini-meets were just 3-4 people apiece, but we had plenty of toys to try out and compare.
   
  Ooh, please bring the Stax if you could. I don't think anyone else has ever heard one before. The closest would have been my K340s which are stat/dynamic hybrids (but I sold them a couple months ago).


----------



## acidbasement

At the first meet (the only one I've made it to thus far), most folks were in their 20s.  I think I was the oldest at 32.  I'm sure a geriatric such as yourself would be most welcome, if only to make me feel better about my age - you could sit in the big comfy chair and educate the whippersnappers about rolling tubes while walking to and from school ten miles uphill each way.
   
  I jest of course.  We're a pretty laid-back and friendly bunch, and while I wouldn't rule out the possibility that someone might have a hip-hop playlist, the music at the first meet tended toward classical, jazz, blues, and rock if I recall correctly.  There was no Stax rig, but there are some new folks that have appeared on this list since then - just look at the profiles of the people posting in this thread and you'll see what kind of gear they have.  I recommend that you attend - it's nice to meet people with similar interests, and also to try out their gear.  I wish I lived closer to Winnipeg so that I could attend more meets.
   
  Edit: I see Nathan beat me to this post!  Ah well...  I wish I could be there to try out your Stax.


----------



## SennheiserMiser

sckeith, don't worry about the age range, I'm also an old guy and am bringing another old guy with. Not too much room on my 8gb iPod Touch, but I'll bring enough Classic Rock, Jazz, Fusion, Reggae, Pop etc. to keep us elders entertained. I'll try and bring most of my gear (see my signature), and I'm most interested in hearing lwc726's Headstage and your 702's. Would also be keen in hearing a set of Phiaton MS 400s and Beyer DT 770s if anyone would be kind enough to bring them. Looking forward to my first meet, please be gentle on Sunday!!


----------



## Armaegis

I've got an MS400, and there's a small chance the 300 and 500 will arrive before the weekend as well. I've also got two sextetts, some custom orthos, D10, and bottlehead crack tube amp. Too bad I don't have the DT48e anymore; that was a fascinating can.
   
  cyberidd has a DT990 (250 ohm I think) and DT770-80, so I hope he can make it. He's got the big compass dac/amp as well.
   
  Mythless has an impressive set of headphones, including a Vixen woody modded HF-2, the Beyer T50p, and Thunderpants. And I'd like to see how his pico slim fares against lwc's arrow.


----------



## cyberidd

As Nathan (Armaegis) said, I have the 2005 DT990 (250), DT770 Pro 80, and Compass that I'll be bringing along.  I'll also try to bring a power bar. 
   
  As far as an age limit, don't be concerned.  The musical preferences of this group seem to be pretty outstanding, if I do say so myself.  Additionally, at the last mini-meet we spent a lot of our testing time using the Head-fi/HDTracks headphone test CD, which I intend to bring with me again to this next meet. 
   
  I too am looking forward to giving the K702 a try.  After hearing so much about them and how polarizing they are, I'd really like to finally give them a go myself!  I'm also interested to hear the vintage AT-706's, and after the last meet, I'm definitely excited to plug the 990 back into a tube amp! 
   
  I hope to see you all there!


----------



## mythless

Hrmm what else can I bring?
   
  Audio-gd Sparrow, I have the RE252 if anyone is interested, the Ortofon O-One, the Kicas is already at Armaegis' house as well the MS1i.  The TPs are going back for sound fix.
   
  I am quite interested in some Stax, electrostatics are something I've yet to hear besides the hybrid K340s. 
   
  Haha, I'm actually surprised to see another RE0 user in Wpg, I thought I was the only one!


----------



## sckeith

Sorry   I was asking about the Stax 2050 II basics because I really want to have a listen to them. I still may order a set because back in the 80's I had a pair of Stax SR5 which I really liked but sold. I may bring the AT-706s but not a power amp, do you know if one will be there? I still haven't firmed up my plans but I'm interested in coming out for and hour or two.
   
  Thanks


----------



## Armaegis

We should have plenty of amps of choose from. Of the full sized ones: Compass, Bottlehead, Kicas, and a couple receivers. Of portables: D10, Pico, Arrow (hopefully), and there's a uDac and D2 floating around on the maybes.


----------



## cyberidd

Quote: 





sckeith said:


> Sorry   I was asking about the Stax 2050 II basics because I really want to have a listen to them. I still may order a set because back in the 80's I had a pair of Stax SR5 which I really liked but sold. I may bring the AT-706s but not a power amp, do you know if one will be there? I still haven't firmed up my plans but I'm interested in coming out for and hour or two.
> 
> Thanks


 


   


  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> We should have plenty of amps of choose from. Of the full sized ones: Compass, Bottlehead, Kicas, and a couple receivers. Of portables: D10, Pico, Arrow (hopefully), and there's a uDac and D2 floating around on the maybes.


 

  
  I believe the AT-706 use a different jack than most headphones though, don't they?


----------



## Armaegis

Looks like we have at least 7-8 people confirmed so far. I'm really looking forward to this Sunday; looks like I'll have to set up another table. More snacks might be in order.


----------



## Takaji

And yes, I plan to come as well!
   
  I will bring my HF-2s, my finished Millett MAX and pimeta v2 amps, and laptop as a source.
  I suppose I could bring my PX100s, unless Nathan already has a pair to share.
   
  Does anybody want me to bring my Dac Magic? It's kinda a hassle to setup, so I'll only bring it if there's some interest.


----------



## Armaegis

I don't have the PX100 anymore. It was used for a worthy cause. I kinda miss them actually; might almost consider picking up a PX100-ii.


----------



## SennheiserMiser

I've got a pair of PX-100s (the small Senns, if that's what you mean), that I could bring if you wanted to use them.


----------



## sckeith

Quote: 





> Does anybody want me to bring my Dac Magic? It's kinda a hassle to setup, so I'll only bring it if there's some interest.


 


  In what way do you find the Dac Magic a hassle to set up if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sckeith

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Armaegis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> > We should have plenty of amps of choose from. Of the full sized ones: Compass, Bottlehead, Kicas, and a couple receivers. Of portables: D10, Pico, Arrow (hopefully), and there's a uDac and D2 floating around on the maybes.
> ...


 
   
  The AT-706s plug into the output of a power amp using banana plugs


----------



## Armaegis

I've got a receiver and some wire. We can make it work


----------



## Takaji

Sorry, it's more of a hassle to pack up, as I have it almost completely plugged with different inputs and outputs at home that would get mixed up.
  
  Quote: 





sckeith said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mythless

Guess lots of people are going to show up, cool!  Should we bring food?


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah, looks like we're going to have a big turnout. Ten, maybe more if everyone who says they're showing up actually make it.
   
  Brings food/snacks. There's a Safeway/Sobeys/Walmart 2 minutes away if people just want to pick something up.


----------



## acidbasement

Ten people?  Now I really wish I could make it.  Have fun!


----------



## Armaegis

Let's see if I got this right...
   
   

   
  from left to right:
  Cyberidd/Andrew - Beyerdynamic DT990/250
  sckeith/Steve - AKG K702
  SennheiserMiser/Mike - Denon AH-D2000
  Wally - Ultrasone Pro 750
  Armaegis/Nathan - Phiaton MS 400 and Pioneer HDJ-2000
  seahorse
  lwc726/Lindsay - Audio Technica ATH-W1000X
  takaji/Justin - Grado HF-2
  Mythless/David - Vixen mod Grado HF-2


----------



## cyberidd

This was a good meet with pretty good turn out.  I may be mistaken, but I got the impression that most people were pretty satisfied with the gear they had, which is uncommon in a hobby such as this!  I look forward to the next one and actually getting to test a bit more gear!


----------



## sckeith

Yes it was a good time. Got to hear some good headphones with my source and other folk's sources. I'll look forward to another meet
   
  Thanks


----------



## Takaji

Quote:


cyberidd said:


> This was a good meet with pretty good turn out.  I may be mistaken, but I got the impression that most people were pretty satisfied with the gear they had, which is uncommon in a hobby such as this!  I look forward to the next one and actually getting to test a bit more gear!


 

 And I really enjoyed your Beyers. That may just be the next line of headphones I get into, when the time comes... also, thanks a lot for the tracks! I still have to listen to them but looking forward to giving those a listen on my system.
   
   
  And in other news... I'm glad seahorse could make it!


----------



## cyberidd

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Takaji* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I really enjoyed your Beyers. That may just be the next line of headphones I get into, when the time comes... also, thanks a lot for the tracks! I still have to listen to them but looking forward to giving those a listen on my system.
> 
> ...


 

  
  I'm glad you enjoyed them, I'm sure that you'll like the CD as well.  The liner notes are good too since they tell you exactly what to look for in each track. 
   
  I really enjoyed listening to your gear as well.  It was interesting to hear just how different the HF2 was from the DT990s.  I really enjoyed both sound sigs.  I also enjoyed your amp, it sounded great!  Next time I'll have to compare yours and the Bottlehead Crack as I liked both with the 990. 
   
  As far as the sea horse, I wasn't at all pleased with the gear it brought.  It all seemed too bright (even for me) and tinny sounding!


----------



## SennheiserMiser

Thanks again to Armaegis (Nathan) for hosting. It was a great opportunity to meet some of the local members and try some of the gear that I've only read about. Lindsay I quite appreciated being able to test drive your Headstage before I actually order one, and to hear you W1000Xs, and Steve, I've been wanting to hear a set of 702s for quite a while and Nathan's Phiatons and Andrew's Beyer 770s were also on my wish list. I would have to agree that most in attendance seemed most satisfied with what they already had, which is a great endorsement of the information available on the forums. Thanks again to everyone who made it out, I look forward to future meets.


----------



## Armaegis

I've actually got the Phiaton MS300 and PS500 now. I almost had them in time for the meet, but UPS was being stupid.


----------



## cyberidd

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I've actually got the Phiaton MS300 and PS500 now. I almost had them in time for the meet, but UPS was being stupid.


 


  Damn, I guess we'll just have to have another meet some time...


----------



## Takaji

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I've actually got the Phiaton MS300 and PS500 now. I almost had them in time for the meet, but UPS was being stupid.


 


  And it continues to be stupid!
  I hate them too.


----------



## SennheiserMiser

Nathan, how'd you get around UPSs Broker Nazi policy? Did you have to go to Customs yourself?


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah, I took the afternoon off and drove down to ups/customs to broker it myself. I wrote about it here (last page): http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/507194/listing-canadian-companies


----------



## guyiizth

HeyItsBattleKid said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Should we get an equipment list going you think? Maybe that would spark some more interest.
> 
> Its a shame cause I don't know what other big areas would be able to make it. Minneapolis is probably the next biggest area, but thats about an 8 hour drive I would think. Unless we want to try centralizing it more. I guess it really depends on what benefits we could get from including more of the Minnesota and North Dakota area.






I got more deep understanding about this part, Thanks for your analysis!


----------



## mythless

wow, I sold off my spare headphones and now I am feeling a bit bare...


----------



## Armaegis

Lol, I still have a few toys that I want to sell off (ortho and sextett)... sorta in preparation for when upgrade-itis strikes next.


----------



## mythless

Haha, I solved it, just put up a wanted post for RE262, now I'm good.


----------



## Armaegis

There was one for sale a few days ago...


----------



## mythless

They're always on sale but, I'm looking for a specific price.


----------



## Takaji

Hey Mr. Mythless! Did you get my PM about those CDs?
  You should put an ad up on here or something.... but make people specify what they want, lol


----------



## mythless

I did, my Dad says he needs to look, besides the organ stuff he says he has quite a few of them, though it might take awhile to find them.  I contacted a woodwork/carpenter to help make a shelving unit for his collection. Btw, what Rachmaninoff song are you looking for?  His most famous piece is Piano Concerto No 2. in C minor op.18, I am sure this was the song you were talking about.


----------



## Armaegis

I would say his prelude in c sharp minor is pretty famous too.


----------



## HeadCred

Haha!
  
  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> pretty famous


----------



## Awah

Hey guys thought I'd try here first. I'm looking to sell my Grados HF-2s and my Audio-Technica ATH-AD2000's, I have very little time for these 2 pair of amazing headphones and this hobby in general.
   
  Grado HF-2 #564 B-Stock. I see NO physical defects in this pair and they sound amazing. They've had very little use, <10hours, and around 40hours of total with burn in.
  All original packing included as well as a 1/4 to 1/8 adapter.
   
  The Audio-Technica ATH-AD2000's were bought new from Japan. There's a slight scuff on the paint on the right cup (1mm wide, 5mm long, not noticeable, took me a bit to find even though I knew it was there) other than that they are flawless. They have around 100 hours of use, around 200 hours total with burn in.
  All original packing, including adapter and warranty card.
   
  Headphones are kept in a pet free, smoke free environment and I am very gentle with my headphones. They are kept on a padded surface when not in use, cables properly coiled.
   
  Shoot me an email at kdotddotristau@gmail.com, I'll answer quickly since it's sent to my phone. If anyone is interested in listening first that is fine!
   
  Thanks,
  Kevin


----------



## Armaegis

Haha, I've still got an ortho and sextett I want to sell too. (too many toys!)


----------



## Armaegis

Some pics of the gear from our last meet...
   
  I'm going to need some help identifying everything...
   

  from bottom left to upper right: archos 605, Music Hall dac25.2, Alessandro MS1, AKG K240 Sextett, PPAv2?, DacMagic, HF-2, Millett Max?, Oppo cd player
  except for the Sextett, all the stuff on the right is Takaji's, who also built the two amps
   
   

  from left to right
  top row: Beyer T50p, Audio Technica ANC7B, a couple iems I can't identify, iBasso P2 (two of them)\
  middle row: ipod, Pico Slim (in leather case), ???, Audio Technica A700, AKG K240 Sextett LP, Denon D2000
  bottom row: Headstage Arrow, Audio Technica W1000x, iem?, Grado SR325?


----------



## sckeith

That's my Archos 605 Wifi 160Gb media player on top of my Music Hall dac25.2 DAC next to that my Dell Inspiron 1525 which you probably already knew
   
  How's it going 
   
  Steve


----------



## dahan

Great pics, Nathan! It's too bad that I couldn't make it to the last meeting. What do you think about Arrow comparing to your D10?
  Thanks!


----------



## Armaegis

I didn't really get a chance to test out too much gear extensively. My very brief impression of the Arrow was that it put out a bit more power than the D10 and sounded a bit brighter. Then again, I've got some very warm and coloured opamps/buffers in my D10 since that's the kind of sound I prefer. I could probably mimic the Arrow sound sig if I fiddled enough.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, sort of a random question, but does one of you have my Trans Siberian Orchestra - Night Castle cd? I'm missing the first cd of two, and the only time I can think I would have had it out would have been at one of the meets (not the most recent one, one of the earlier ones). If one of you tucked it away by mistake, please give me a shout. Thanks.


----------



## deeplogic

I love that there are other people from Winnipeg on these forums!
   
  I can't tell you how many times I've joined a site to find all the meets/conventions/what-have-you, taking place south or the border or across the pond. I can't wait until there is another meet. So very exciting!


----------



## Armaegis

I think I've sort of turned into the meet organizer around these parts. I don't really have an idea when to plan the next one... maybe the first weekend of February or something?


----------



## sckeith

I just got the Squeezebox Touch unit and I'm putting all my music onto a USB drive that will plug into the Squeezebox. Next meet I'll be travelling a lot lighter. I'm enjoying the K702s, I find I'm listening to them more then my speakers. Still thinking about the Stax


----------



## Armaegis

There were some cheap stax up on the sale forums just the other day. Not sure if they're still available though...


----------



## mythless

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/529537/some-still-left-lots-of-headphones-for-sale


----------



## mythless

Guys, I need your help, I've been collecting personal data on regarding one of my recent trades.  I've been compiling information and in the process of writing up a document on it.  However, I think I should get more "head-fi" opinions.  I need you to judge the workmanship and sound quality.  If you're willing to help me out, because I've been too mentally drained with this, I would really, really appreciate it.  I don't want anyone else to fall into a similar situation that I had and lose money.


----------



## Armaegis

I've given you some comments already, but if you want something more formally written up let me know.


----------



## acidbasement

What happened, David?  Did someone sell you a counterfeit?


----------



## SennheiserMiser

Mythless, happy to help, just PM me the details. I also have a request, just got a PaperJamz guitar for the little guy for Christmas, which he loves, but the Jamz are starting to get to us (we should have thought it through a bit more I guess), luckily, it has a 3.5 stereo output which I've tried several of my spare headphones including a Denon 1001 and a AT A700, but the damn thing pumps out a fair signal and even at the lowest volume it's still much louder than we'd like him to use. Any suggestions for low efficiency, small (for a 5 yr. olds peanut noggin), and entry level set of phones we could try? Or if anyone has some "beater" headphones that would fit the bill, shoot me a PM with a description and price. Thanks.


----------



## mythless

Let's just say I'm not too happy.  I'll pm you guys the info.
   
  For beater headphones, I would say anything by Koss, their lifetime warranty is great.  I let my mom use my Koss portapro for her computer.  Sometimes she forgets that she has headphones on and when she stands up the cords yet yanked.


----------



## Awah

Does anyone have a usb DAC/Amp below the rank of the Pico I could try out?
  I'm wanting to see if I can downgrade without noticing a difference (assume I can, using my Phiaton MS400 exclusively now. Love them!).
   
  Thanks
   
  Mythless, I wouldn't mind helping out. Shoot me a pm


----------



## Armaegis

I've got a HotAudio DacDestroyer and iBasso D10.


----------



## Armaegis

So when do people want to have the next meet? I randomly mentioned the first weekend of February a few posts above... say afternoon of Feb 6th? (Sunday)


----------



## Awah

If I land this new job I'll be done with shift work so any weekends will work for me. *crosses fingers*
  I'd still be interested in trying gear, and I still currently have my Pico DAC/Amp that's unique (I think) in our group to share.


----------



## Takaji

Not sure myself... I don't really have anything new to share at the moment!


----------



## Armaegis

I wouldn't mind a meet more for just hanging out with people. The only new gear I've had since the last one are my Phiatons.
   
  Anyone here know there way around circuits? I've been trying to reverse engineer the "active balanced ground" circuit in Meier's amps (I asked his permission, he said it was okay). I've had disappointing input from the forum so far: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/530374/building-an-active-balanced-ground


----------



## mythless

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/532784/thunderpants-woes-please-read#post_7184155
   
  Here is my problem, if you guys want to see/hear it, let me know.


----------



## mythless

If anyone wants to partake in my experiment, you're welcome to do so.  I would gladly accept your data.


----------



## acidbasement

Sorry to read about that experience, David.  I hope you are able to somehow salvage a decent set of cans from the drivers, at least!
   
  I won't be able to make it to any meets in the medium future - I've moved to Edmonton with the family till next winter.  I hope to see y'all when we return though!


----------



## Takaji

Wow Acid, what happened to the family farm out near Riding Mountain?
   
  Armaegis: I wouldn't mind a meet for hanging out either


----------



## ajm

I would be interested in a meet soon too. I got some new goodies too.


----------



## Armaegis

For a meet, how does 2pm on Feb 6th (Sunday) sound to you guys?


----------



## Vault101

Perfect!


----------



## lwc726

Will try  to make it


----------



## acidbasement

We've still got the family farm (my parents haven't retired yet) and there's a housesitter in our house.  Just had to chase a few dollars in the West.  For some reason, demand for biologists is hit and miss in rural areas.    We'll be back before you can say "In 2012 I resolve to do something different."
  Quote: 





takaji said:


> Wow Acid, what happened to the family farm out near Riding Mountain?
> 
> Armaegis: I wouldn't mind a meet for hanging out either


----------



## ajm

I can make it on the 6th but I work till 2pm so I'll only make it there around 3pm.


----------



## acidbasement

I see that there is a pair of HD600 for sale in Winnipeg for $280 on canuckaudiomart, in case anyone is looking for one.  The seller's username is Orkney - pretty sure he's on head-fi too.


----------



## Vault101

This guy also list hd600 on the Sale forum for $230.


----------



## acidbasement

That seems a bit more reasonable.


----------



## sckeith

I may come out and join the group  I am in the market for a headphone amp so I'll be listening some of those. May or may not bring the Squeezebox Touch. I feel the headphone out on that unit has a bit of an edge (I use the digital out) so my iPod should be good to bring.
   
  Steve


----------



## SennheiserMiser

Hi Nathan, Wally and I are planning on joining you guys on the 6th..... Steve, if it's not too much trouble (if you come, of course), I'd appreciate seeing your squeezebox. Not much new for me, got the new memory foam version of J$ pads for the Denons if anyone is interested in trying them. I'm hoping I'll get a chance to install the MarkL style modded 7000 wood cups before then. Kids have been sick lately, little time for projects though. Anyway, looking forward to the 6th. 
   
  Mike


----------



## lwc726

Hello Mike
  I ended up getting a  panasonic rp-hc700 they seem to do the trick and very comfortable I will bring them if it works on the 6th
  Lindsay


----------



## sckeith

Quote: 





sennheisermiser said:


> Hi Nathan, Wally and I are planning on joining you guys on the 6th..... Steve, if it's not too much trouble (if you come, of course), I'd appreciate seeing your squeezebox. Not much new for me, got the new memory foam version of J$ pads for the Denons if anyone is interested in trying them. I'm hoping I'll get a chance to install the MarkL style modded 7000 wood cups before then. Kids have been sick lately, little time for projects though. Anyway, looking forward to the 6th.
> 
> Mike


 

 I can set up an SD card with a small selection of music on it. I use it with a hard drive plugged into the USB port so there is no computer attached but it takes about a half hour to scan the drive after it has been disconnected. Should only take a few minutes with the  smaller card. I'll bring the DAC because I'm not fond of the sound of the headphone out on the Squeezebox Touch unit
   
  Steve


----------



## SennheiserMiser

Lindsay, have you used them on a plane yet? Did you get them locally or online? I guess I can take the ANC-7s off my eBay watch list then. And Steve, thanks for the offer to set up your Squeezebox. It sounds like it might be a bit of hassle to get the SD card, DAC etc. in order, and I really don't want to cause that much grief. Just curious because I actually just found out what the hell they were!! I'm looking to upgrade my 2G iPod Touch 8Gb (really starting to get miffed at Apples control freak mentality), and I thought the Squeezebox might be an option. If it requires a DAC out to be comparable to the audio out of an iPod touch please don't go to the trouble. To tell you the truth, I was mostly interested in what interface you use to manage tunes on it, and how flexible it was. 
   
  Mike


----------



## sckeith

Quote: 





sennheisermiser said:


> Steve, thanks for the offer to set up your Squeezebox. It sounds like it might be a bit of hassle to get the SD card, DAC etc. in order, and I really don't want to cause that much grief. Just curious because I actually just found out what the hell they were!! I'm looking to upgrade my 2G iPod Touch 8Gb (really starting to get miffed at Apples control freak mentality), and I thought the Squeezebox might be an option. If it requires a DAC out to be comparable to the audio out of an iPod touch please don't go to the trouble. To tell you the truth, I was mostly interested in what interface you use to manage tunes on it, and how flexible it was.
> 
> Mike


 

 I'll be bringing the Squeezebox Touch but not the DAC. I had another listen to the headphone out and I don't think it's really bad, I just prefer the headphone out on the DAC. I'm setting up an SD card with about 8gb of music. The Squeezebox itself is supposed to have a good DAC built in but I've had the Music Hall DAC longer then the Touch but it's no problem to bring.
   
  I have an iMac 27 and an iPod classic and I've been miffed at Apple ever since I saw the introduction of the iPad with Steve Jobs on stage in front of a large screen with a picture of Moses coming down Mount Sinai with the tablets...who does the guy think he is. 
   
  Anyways, I'm looking forward to going there,  is it at the small as last time?
   
  Steve


----------



## Armaegis

Yep, should be the same place. I'll be spamming out a mass pm in the next day or two.


----------



## mythless

Haven't been on here for ages since my headphone debacle, kinda moved on to my vintage gear stuff.  I still got some new gear with me, two new items.  I can be there, I think.  Steve if you're looking for an amp, I am thinking of replacing my Audio-gd Sparrow if you're interested.


----------



## Takaji

Quote: 





mythless said:


> Haven't been on here for ages since my headphone debacle, kinda moved on to my vintage gear stuff.  I still got some new gear with me, two new items.  I can be there, I think.  Steve if you're looking for an amp, I am thinking of replacing my Audio-gd Sparrow if you're interested.


 


  And perhaps I can speak with you about looking at your fine collection of classical music CDs. Think your dad might have some stuff ready by that time? Ask him about volume discounts! (ie if I spend x, is it possible to get a few freebies?)


----------



## sckeith

Quote: 





mythless said:


> Haven't been on here for ages since my headphone debacle, kinda moved on to my vintage gear stuff.  I still got some new gear with me, two new items.  I can be there, I think.  Steve if you're looking for an amp, I am thinking of replacing my Audio-gd Sparrow if you're interested.


 


  They seem to have a few different versions of that amp   which one do you have. I was hoping to have RCA inputs so I could listen to the tube output of my DAC but I'd still like to have a look at it


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





takaji said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Since you mentioned it, we did buy some bookcases for his LP/CD collection and been busy putting them up.  I'm sure he'll give you a discount if you buy a large volume lol.  I shall ask.


  Quote: 





sckeith said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I got have Version A with the WM8741 module.


----------



## deeplogic

A question for you guys:
   
  How long do these meet-ups usually go for?
  I ask since this would be my first one and cinematheque is showing Jason and the Argonauts on the 6th @ 2pm and I have trouble turning down classic movies at a theatre. 
   
  !![On that note, Polo is showing Dr. Zhivago in Feb as well]!!


----------



## Armaegis

They usually go for about 3 hours. Some people come and go, and a few of us stragglers hang around and chit chat.


----------



## deeplogic

Wonderful!
  Just enough time for me to fit in the movie and make the meet.


----------



## HeadCred

Spam them all!


----------



## Armaegis

PMs have been sent... all 20 of them:
   
  acidbasement; ajm; headcred; takaji; mythless; sennheisermiser; lwc726; cyberidd; awah; trapper32; theblackfox; pincher; hotaudio40; orkney; dahan; aqsw; sckeith; JFroese; deeplogic; Vault101


----------



## Vault101

see you there!


----------



## SennheiserMiser

David, were you planning on joining us on the 6th? If you were, and it wasn't too much trouble, Wally was interested in giving your Ortofons another listen (if you still have them). Thanks, 
  Mike


----------



## mythless

I should be able to make it, however I sold the Ortofon awhile back.


----------



## lwc726

Hello Mike
  Have not used on a plane yet but soon. An E bay purchase worked fine. I will bring them see what you think. I went for the comfort


----------



## Takaji

Quote: 





mythless said:


> blah blah classical music etc


 

  
  Do you still have that list I sent you? I'd still be looking for the stuff on it.
  And if you'll be at the meet then perhaps I could give it a peruse afterwards?


----------



## Armaegis

I remember someone had the D2000 here. There are some J$ pads up for sale on the forum:
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/536249/jmoney-v2-denon-earpads
   
  It's a great improvement in terms of comfort and sound.


----------



## SennheiserMiser

Hi Nathan, shortly after our last meet, directly as a result of your comments, I took the plunge into the latest version of J$ pads. Had a hard time connecting with Jeremy, it took me quite a while to place the order. If he had been just a little less responsive, this latest set up on the forum could have saved me $30. Even at the price I paid, it was worth the money for me. Oh well, thanks for mentioning it anyway. 
  Mike


----------



## Ckaz

Did anything come together for a meet? I'm in winnipeg and might be interested in attending.


----------



## Armaegis

Next Sunday, 2pm. I've sent you a pm with the location.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





takaji said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 My Dad put aside some CDs for you.  But, he said you are more than welcome to take a look at his collection.  He said you were to buy lots of CDs (lol) he'd give you a good discount.  If you know anyone else who is interested in a diverse Classical music collection bring them along too, lol.  You can meet before or after the meet, it's all up to you.


----------



## Takaji

Quote: 





mythless said:


> My Dad put aside some CDs for you.  But, he said you are more than welcome to take a look at his collection.  He said you were to buy lots of CDs (lol) he'd give you a good discount.  If you know anyone else who is interested in a diverse Classical music collection bring them along too, lol.  You can meet before or after the meet, it's all up to you.


 
   
  How about after the meet? Should be good.
  Are you able to tell me if your dad has the opera by Bartok called "Bluebeard's Castle" on CD? I'm hoping he's got a copy he's willing to part with. Thanks...


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





takaji said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  He doesn't know he said he'd have to look.  lol do you plan on buying lots of CDs?


----------



## Armaegis

See you guys this Sunday!
   
  I was hoping to have at least the bare guts of my b22 built, but a lot of my parts didn't arrive yet so it's on the backburner for the moment.


----------



## Takaji

Quote: 





mythless said:


> He doesn't know he said he'd have to look.  lol do you plan on buying lots of CDs?


 


  Quite possibly yes.


----------



## HeadCred

k, I had a serious fun time.


----------



## Armaegis

Here's the group shot. From left to right:
  Andrew (cyberidd), Eric (SVC52), Andrew (ajm), Albert (HeadCred), David (Mythless), Lindsay (lwc726), Justin (takaji), Mike (SennheiserMiser), Steve (sckeith)
   

   
  Ten people including me. Our best one so far!


----------



## Takaji

Yep, that was great fun! It was nice to see everyone again as well. Thanks for hosting, Nathan.


----------



## HeadCred

I think someone snapped a picture of the table, it would be an awesome screensaver.


----------



## Armaegis

I think it was Steve.


----------



## mythless

Did I leave my Fiio L6 LOD at the meet?  I can't seem to find it...


----------



## Armaegis

Nothing here... maybe someone packed it up by mistake?


----------



## SennheiserMiser

David, I think I might have your LOD. I have one too, and scooped one when I packed up yesterday thinking it was mine, I'll have a look when I get home. Thanks again for hosting Nathan, and Steve, thanks for bringing your Squeezbox, sorry I didn't know you were leaving early or I would have gotten you to give me the tour before you left. I hope it wasn't too much trouble. Nice to meet the new(er) guys, I look forward to the next meet. 
   
  Mike


----------



## deeplogic

I'm sad I missed this. I was quite looking forward to it but unfortunately a friend of mine had a little crisis that needed dealing with and thus most of my evening was canceled. Next time I'll let my friends know to keep themselves together and only fall apart after a meet.


----------



## SVC52

It was great being able to see and audition all these headphones I've read about. I took a quick photos of the table towards the end, so I don't know if all the gear was still present, but here it is:


   
  Looking forward to the next meet!


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





sennheisermiser said:


> David, I think I might have your LOD. I have one too, and scooped one when I packed up yesterday thinking it was mine, I'll have a look when I get home. Thanks again for hosting Nathan, and Steve, thanks for bringing your Squeezbox, sorry I didn't know you were leaving early or I would have gotten you to give me the tour before you left. I hope it wasn't too much trouble. Nice to meet the new(er) guys, I look forward to the next meet.
> 
> Mike


 


  Sure, let me know!


----------



## mythless

Here is the manual for your TT Justin.
   
http://www.vinylengine.com/library/dual/cs-506.shtml


----------



## Takaji

Quote: 





mythless said:


> Here is the manual for your TT Justin.
> 
> http://www.vinylengine.com/library/dual/cs-506.shtml


 


  Thanks!


----------



## mythless

lol vinyl convert!


----------



## Takaji

Quote: 





mythless said:


> lol vinyl convert!


 


  I spent last night "un-dusting" the Dual. Hopefully tomorrow I'll have time to set everything up!
  And I THINK I got it balanced right. We'll see.


----------



## HeadCred

Quote: 





svc52 said:


> It was great being able to see and audition all these headphones I've read about. I took a quick photos of the table towards the end, so I don't know if all the gear was still present, but here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the next meet!


 

 Me too, I've really come to like this niche we've built.


----------



## SennheiserMiser

There's my LOD!!! Just kidding. Took David's LOD back today, but it turns out, mine appears to be missing since the meet. Home made, but looks almost identical to a Fiio. If anyone happens to come across it, I'd appreciate a note. Thanks, 
  Mike
   
  p.s. David, thanks for the tour of your Vintage gear today. When you're sick of that sub let me know.


----------



## mythless

You're very welcome Mike.  Haha, I dunno if I'll let that combo go just yet!  I do enjoy acquiring the odd pieces


----------



## sckeith

Quote: 





sennheisermiser said:


> Thanks again for hosting Nathan, and Steve, thanks for bringing your Squeezbox, sorry I didn't know you were leaving early or I would have gotten you to give me the tour before you left. I hope it wasn't too much trouble. Nice to meet the new(er) guys, I look forward to the next meet.
> 
> Mike


 


  If you're interested in the Squeezebox Touch and not too far from the St James area you could come and check it out sometime


----------



## SennheiserMiser

Hi Steve, I'm not in the market for one at the moment, mostly just curious. Thank you very much for the offer to visit, but I can probably wait until the next meet. Are you still in the market for a closed option to your 701's? I've got a pair of Audio Technica A-700's that you could borrow if you'd like to give them a real test drive. Not near the equipment that Lindsay's ATH-W1000X's are, but the basic sound signature was very similar (IMO). Lastly, I have to curse Andrew and Nathan for pointing out the Senn 438's that I almost missed before I left. Liked them so much I had a look for a pair on the forum, and, long story short, they're on their way to YWG as I type!!! Douhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, these meetings are going to cost me a fortune!


----------



## Armaegis

It's funny, the budget Sennheisers seem to be the ones that we end up impulse buying after meets. After our first meet last summer, several members bought the PX100 after they heard mine.
   
  I used to have a pair of balanced A700's that were very nice. Huuuuuuge soundstage on those things.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





sennheisermiser said:


> Hi Steve, I'm not in the market for one at the moment, mostly just curious. Thank you very much for the offer to visit, but I can probably wait until the next meet. Are you still in the market for a closed option to your 701's? I've got a pair of Audio Technica A-700's that you could borrow if you'd like to give them a real test drive. Not near the equipment that Lindsay's ATH-W1000X's are, but the basic sound signature was very similar (IMO). Lastly, I have to curse Andrew and Nathan for pointing out the Senn 438's that I almost missed before I left. Liked them so much I had a look for a pair on the forum, and, long story short, they're on their way to YWG as I type!!! Douhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, these meetings are going to cost me a fortune!


 


  Haha, all audio hobbies or hobbies in general will cost some sort of cash.


----------



## sckeith

Quote: 





sennheisermiser said:


> Hi Steve, I'm not in the market for one at the moment, mostly just curious. Thank you very much for the offer to visit, but I can probably wait until the next meet. Are you still in the market for a closed option to your 701's? I've got a pair of Audio Technica A-700's that you could borrow if you'd like to give them a real test drive. Not near the equipment that Lindsay's ATH-W1000X's are, but the basic sound signature was very similar (IMO). Lastly, I have to curse Andrew and Nathan for pointing out the Senn 438's that I almost missed before I left. Liked them so much I had a look for a pair on the forum, and, long story short, they're on their way to YWG as I type!!! Douhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, these meetings are going to cost me a fortune!


 
  I might be interested in that   I believe I had a listen to them last Sunday but I also listened to a Denon headset but I can't remember the differences in them. What do you think you'd want for them. Perhaps you could send a PM and we'll make arrangements
   
  Steve


----------



## Takaji

Quote: 





sennheisermiser said:


> Liked them so much I had a look for a pair on the forum, and, long story short, they're on their way to YWG as I type!!! Douhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, these meetings are going to cost me a fortune!


 

  
  Hehehe! Yeaaah that tends to happen sometimes!!


----------



## ajm

If anyone is interested I have a pair of sealed sennheiser px100 for sale.


----------



## mythless

Oh, how much?


----------



## ajm

I was thinking 45


----------



## yoyea

Hey, Im very interested in Winnipeg meet. I wonder when is next meet coming up?
  btw, Im new here, and just purchased an akg k701 last month(but i dont have amp and dac yet), also waiting for esw9 which I ordered from amazon today.
  (have to burn 2 cans for next 2 months ;-/)
  Plz excuse my poor English, I have only been in Canada for 2 yrs as an international student, and nice 2 meet u guys. :-D


----------



## Armaegis

We just had a meet a week ago, so the next one probably won't be for a few months. Some of us just meet up for random gear testing and listening sessions though.


----------



## yoyea

Q_Q im unlucky...i missed it.  I wish I had came here earlier :-/


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





ajm said:


> I was thinking 45


 

 Hrmm, I think I might be interested...
   


  Quote: 





yoyea said:


> Q_Q im unlucky...i missed it.  I wish I had came here earlier :-/


 

 Welcome, no worries there will be other meets.  If you're looking for gear I am sure some of us, well...me in particular, are selling some amplifiers if you are in need one one.


----------



## yoyea

Hi, mythless, cyberidd told me that u have a t50p?
  actualy, before cyberidd tell me that, i was tring 2 buy either t50p or esw9 for my portable's. However, I decided to buy an esw9 (thinking it might be more suitable for my music preference tho)
  hopefuly I would have chance to test ur t50p 
  For amp and dac, I may gonna buy sac k1000 or musical fidelity m1 for my K701 when i back to my country, and ill be glad to bing 'em to meet after I bring 'em here.
  btw, im looking for a portable amp for my esw9.


----------



## mythless

yep I got the T50P.  Great for rock and fast paced music.  Good for slow too and very interesting spacial sensation.  The ESW9 didn't really need any amplifier if I remember correctly.  The only portable amplifiers I would recommend is the Pico Slim and Headstage Arrow.  Both cost a pretty high penny but well worth the value.  I didn't know they still made the SAC K1000 amps.  I would think the K701 would do much better with a warmer/smoother sounding amplifier.


----------



## ajm

I can't seem to send you (mythless) a pm. Can you send me one so we can make arrangements to meet for the sennheisers?


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





ajm said:


> I can't seem to send you (mythless) a pm. Can you send me one so we can make arrangements to meet for the sennheisers?


 


  Might have to pass for now, found some speakers to set up a turntable system for my mom.  Try posting it up on forums or CAM I'm sure you'll get plenty of takers.


----------



## SennheiserMiser

A turntable set up for your Mom??? Where did you find the room? When you set up a vinyl rig for your cat we're going to have to take you for some counselling young man!! David, did you see there was a V15 on EB that looked like it might go for a reasonable price, but went to $120 in the last seconds. Drat. The guy with the Ortofon Red seems to still have it, but after our chat I'm on the fence about that one. What did you set up for your Mom?
   
   
  Mike


----------



## mythless

Well, I got a spare turntable for my mom, Taya DP-550.  I just need a receiver and speakers.  A guy is selling a pair of EPI 100 and an Aurex receiver for 100 but price is negotiable.  EPI 100 from what I've read are great speakers and the receiver, even though it is 35wpc, Aurex was Toshiba's high end audio line.  EPI when refoamed and depending on condition can generally sell for $80.  And these are refoamed.  Haha, the set up will be in the family room upstairs, so I want to have a receiver, better reception up there than the basement.  EPI speakers are on my hunt list right now.  Burhoe Winslow, you are a speaker guru.


----------



## SennheiserMiser

EPI, wasn't it the Energy speakers you were after? Burhoe.


----------



## mythless

Those were sold.  I was on the fence on that one since the tweeters are known to crap out and repairs will run you $110 each from energy, and for a $150 speakers (and that's cheap) it's really not worth the trouble.  I'm happy with the speakers I have, they're tough to beat!


----------



## HeadCred

Quote: 





yoyea said:


> Hey, Im very interested in Winnipeg meet. I wonder when is next meet coming up?
> btw, Im new here, and just purchased an akg k701 last month(but i dont have amp and dac yet), also waiting for esw9 which I ordered from amazon today.
> (have to burn 2 cans for next 2 months ;-/)
> Plz excuse my poor English, I have only been in Canada for 2 yrs as an international student, and nice 2 meet u guys. :-D


 

  
  yey yoya, do you go to U of M? I saw a kid with S4i's in the library today and took note of it.


----------



## Armaegis

Just throwing this down so we have it. Here's my compiled list of Winnipeg people...
   
  acidbasement; ajm; headcred; takaji; mythless; sennheisermiser; lwc726; cyberidd; awah; trapper32; theblackfox; pincher; hotaudio40; orkney; dahan; aqsw; sckeith; JFroese; deeplogic; Vault101; SVC52; Ckaz; yoyea; panda-R; DigitalFreak


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hello fellow peggers I'm new on here


----------



## mythless

Welcome


----------



## HeadCred

um, peg-fi is getting really big? cool.


----------



## cyberidd

Quote: 





headcred said:


> um, peg-fi is getting really big? cool.


 


  Crazy, I know.  I still can't get over the fact that the Winnipeg meet is always up on the first page!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Good to see I'm not the only guy in Wpg whose into headphones. I was starting to think I was Wpg's audio nut version of the last man on earth. In any case nice to meet you guys and thanks for the welcoming words.


----------



## acidbasement

Hey guys, we got sick of Edmonton (well, it's a bit longer of a story than that) and we're heading home to the farm in a month.  I must say, I can't bloody wait.  Hopefully I'll see the big crew at a meet this summer.  I want to show off my HP-3 frankenorthos.  Also, if any of you head out toward Riding Mountain National Park and want to geek out over some BBQ, drop me a line.
   
  One other thing:  [shameless plug] my folks are finally going to retire from farming, and I'm taking over.  We currently just have a small herd of grass-fed cattle, but I'm planning on branching out into chickens, turkeys, and maybe others too.  I'm hoping to make direct selling a big part of the business plan, so if anyone needs ethically raised meat at far more reasonable prices than you would pay in a health food store, let me know and I'll keep you posted as I figure out what I'm doing. [/shameless plug]
   
  Looking forward to seeing you guys again.


----------



## mythless

Winnipeg actually has quite the large audio scene, even on AK but, my guess would be that many don't like to show/share their goodies with other, haha or it's too inconvenience to carry their gear.
   
  Iain if you come back, who will be my audio picker in AB?  Haha, it's cool that you're coming back and I like your idea of your business, so will you be selling actual meat products?


----------



## Ckaz

I was reading through the K.I.C.A.S. review thread the other day and I remember seeing someone who had posted and thinking 'oh, that guy is totally from Winnipeg'. I can't remember who it was, nor can I be sure whether or not I was accurate.
   
   
  In any case, I've got a pair of D5000's and I've been looking at an amp for them. The K.I.C.A.S. was my top contender but I'd first like to try it out before I pull the trigger. It might shed some light as to whether or not I even need an amp, or if my money is better spent elsewhere.
   
  So, if someone does indeed own the K.I.C.A.S. please speak up as I would love to be able to meet and try out the amp.


----------



## acidbasement

Quote:



> Iain if you come back, who will be my audio picker in AB?  Haha, it's cool that you're coming back and I like your idea of your business, so will you be selling actual meat products?



   
  Hey David, if all goes according to plan we'll be selling meat directly to people, rather than selling live animals to feedlots at auction (the usual way of beef farming).  We'll have to figure out details, since there are food safety regulations to follow, but in general when buying directly from farmers, people will purchase 1/4, 1/2, or whole animals, depending on their freezer space.
   
  And I'll try to make sure the U-Haul has a piece of gear for you when it's loaded.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





ckaz said:


> I was reading through the K.I.C.A.S. review thread the other day and I remember seeing someone who had posted and thinking 'oh, that guy is totally from Winnipeg'. I can't remember who it was, nor can I be sure whether or not I was accurate.
> 
> 
> In any case, I've got a pair of D5000's and I've been looking at an amp for them. The K.I.C.A.S. was my top contender but I'd first like to try it out before I pull the trigger. It might shed some light as to whether or not I even need an amp, or if my money is better spent elsewhere.
> ...


 

 Give Mythless a shout. In any event, it might be a moot point because I believe all the KICAS are sold out. You can ask them if they have any b-stock or demo units available though.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Give Mythless a shout. In any event, it might be a moot point because I believe all the KICAS are sold out. You can ask them if they have any b-stock or demo units available though.


 
  Quote: 





ckaz said:


> I was reading through the K.I.C.A.S. review thread the other day and I remember seeing someone who had posted and thinking 'oh, that guy is totally from Winnipeg'. I can't remember who it was, nor can I be sure whether or not I was accurate.
> 
> 
> In any case, I've got a pair of D5000's and I've been looking at an amp for them. The K.I.C.A.S. was my top contender but I'd first like to try it out before I pull the trigger. It might shed some light as to whether or not I even need an amp, or if my money is better spent elsewhere.
> ...


 

 Yeppers, I got the KICAS, great amp.  Can't drive my new (old) Yammies HP-2, need a good amp my rotel and other vintage gear does the job well, and boy they sound great.  I actually don't think the bass is lacking, reminds me of the RE0 but with better extension and staging.
   


  Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ooo, tough competition with allnaturalmeats.com already having a foothold in wpg.  Haha, cool you already have a piece in mind?


----------



## Ckaz

OK well lack of stock isn't much of a problem for me, I'm patient enough. It also isn't so much a question of which amp I want, more like if I want an amp or not and if the answer turns out to be yes, whether the K.I.C.A.S. is a good choice.
  I'll be sure to PM Mythless, thanks!


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





mythless said:


> Ooo, tough competition with allnaturalmeats.com already having a foothold in wpg.  Haha, cool you already have a piece in mind?


 
   
  Hmmm, strange website; it took me awhile to find a local farm.  I don't think we'll be competing with them - there are lots of people who need to eat, and we're closer to Brandon anyway.  
   
  No, I don't have a piece in mind.  I've been busy with illness and work lately, and I see the HK amp you were looking at seems to have disappeared now that I have a bit of time to get out and look at stuff.  Let me know if you see anything interesting to you on kijiji in the next few weeks, and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Hmmm, strange website; it took me awhile to find a local farm.  I don't think we'll be competing with them - there are lots of people who need to eat, and we're closer to Brandon anyway.
> 
> No, I don't have a piece in mind.  I've been busy with illness and work lately, and I see the HK amp you were looking at seems to have disappeared now that I have a bit of time to get out and look at stuff.  Let me know if you see anything interesting to you on kijiji in the next few weeks, and I'll see what I can do.


 

 You should build a base in Winnipeg too if you can get the customer base.  But, you need to play your marketing skills in you ability to prove/show and advertise free-ranged, grass fed, organic foods.  If you can do that you'll build a strong foothold.  I recommend radio  and having promotions.
   
  I'll keep that in mind, time to resume looking in edmonton.  I thought you might have been busy, no worries on the HK, other deals will come up.  I'll shoot you a pm if something catches my eyes.  Anything else you're looking for?


----------



## Armaegis

Hmm, if you want to do radio advertising give me a shout.


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





mythless said:


> You should build a base in Winnipeg too if you can get the customer base.  But, you need to play your marketing skills in you ability to prove/show and advertise free-ranged, grass fed, organic foods.  If you can do that you'll build a strong foothold.  I recommend radio  and having promotions.
> 
> I'll keep that in mind, time to resume looking in edmonton.  I thought you might have been busy, no worries on the HK, other deals will come up.  I'll shoot you a pm if something catches my eyes.  Anything else you're looking for?


 

 Yeah, I know enough hippies in Winnipeg from when I lived there (as a hippie) that I can probably sell a fair few there just to friends.  Most likely I'll also build a website with 360 degree photos, similar to streetview, so that people can get a sense of what goes on at our farm.  Maybe I'll set up a booth at one of the farmer's markets for awhile too, more for the purpose of handing out promo/business cards than selling.
   
  As for gear for me, nope, I'm pretty much maxed out right now, but did I see something about you having an old Yamaha HP-2?  I'd like to hear that sometime.  

  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Hmm, if you want to do radio advertising give me a shout.


 

 Do you have a show on UMFM?  What is it?


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Do you have a show on UMFM?  What is it?


 

 Swing Radio, Tuesday 2-3pm. I can look into ad rates for you if that's something you're interested in, and I can even do the voicework if you like.


----------



## acidbasement

Cool, I'll try to tune in online.  I'll let you know about adverts once I figure out what I'm doing - thanks for letting me know.  Most likely I won't be going into the direct marketing thing full-scale for a year or so, and just sell to interested friends this summer.


----------



## Vault101

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Swing Radio, Tuesday 2-3pm. I can look into ad rates for you if that's something you're interested in, and I can even do the voicework if you like.


 

 Oink, Oink..


----------



## sckeith

Quote: 





ckaz said:


> I was reading through the K.I.C.A.S. review thread the other day and I remember seeing someone who had posted and thinking 'oh, that guy is totally from Winnipeg'. I can't remember who it was, nor can I be sure whether or not I was accurate.
> 
> 
> In any case, I've got a pair of D5000's and I've been looking at an amp for them. The K.I.C.A.S. was my top contender but I'd first like to try it out before I pull the trigger. It might shed some light as to whether or not I even need an amp, or if my money is better spent elsewhere.
> ...


 

 I was going to order one of those a month ago but there were none in stock. I emailed the fellow and got a reply saying they be out for quite a while so I went looking for something else. Does he have them in stock now, I haven't been to the site since then


----------



## Armaegis

I spoke with them a few months ago and they said they were going to be moving up onto bigger/higher end amps. It's possible they simply won't be making any more KICAS.
   
   
  edit: I'm in the middle of building a bunch of amps though (a20, M3, b22, with some "upgrade" concepts from Jan Meier's amps) and will likely sell them when I'm done, so if anyone's interested give me a holler.


----------



## mythless

Well, I guess I could put up my KICAS/Caliente up on the chopping block is people are interested, send me a PM.


----------



## sckeith

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Swing Radio, Tuesday 2-3pm. I can look into ad rates for you if that's something you're interested in, and I can even do the voicework if you like.


 
   


>





   
  So you do a show at 101.5, that's pretty good  I worked there back in the 70's before it closed down. I looked after production and engineering. I know the person who turned off the transmitter when they went off the air.
   
  Steve


----------



## deeplogic

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Yeah, I know enough hippies in Winnipeg from when I lived there (as a hippie) that I can probably sell a fair few there just to friends.  Most likely I'll also build a website with 360 degree photos, similar to streetview, so that people can get a sense of what goes on at our farm.  Maybe I'll set up a booth at one of the farmer's markets for awhile too, more for the purpose of handing out promo/business cards than selling.


 

 You might want to think about hooking up with other farmers. A lot more co-ops are springing up in the city. I'm currently a member of the Harvest Moon Food Initiative. A bunch of farmers banding together to help promote themselves and to get great quality foods out to the people. I think they have an info session coming up at the Park Theatre. Think it's in May, it's call In-Farm-ation & Beer. You drink beer and they say stuff. They'll probably have info for your end of the business too.


----------



## Armaegis

Any of you guys interested in fresh goji berries? They were the big craze before acai berries. My folks grow goji in the garden and harvest quite a bit each year. I tell them they should sell them in small quantities to interested parties, but we've never really looked into it.
   
  Also, when do you guys want to have the next meet?


----------



## HeadCred

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Also, when do you guys want to have the next meet?


 

 I believe everyone is off exams in the next two weeks, soon after that.


----------



## Armaegis

How about Sunday May 1st?


----------



## acidbasement

Quote:


deeplogic said:


> You might want to think about hooking up with other farmers. A lot more co-ops are springing up in the city. I'm currently a member of the Harvest Moon Food Initiative. A bunch of farmers banding together to help promote themselves and to get great quality foods out to the people. I think they have an info session coming up at the Park Theatre. Think it's in May, it's call In-Farm-ation & Beer. You drink beer and they say stuff. They'll probably have info for your end of the business too.


 

 Cool, yeah I'll have to get in touch with the Harvest Moon folks, as they've certainly helped to get people interested in making connections with their farmers.  I see that Infarmation and Beer session is May 8 at the Park Theatre.  No chance I'll make it to that one, as I have other plans.  Maybe the next one.
   
  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Any of you guys interested in fresh goji berries? They were the big craze before acai berries. My folks grow goji in the garden and harvest quite a bit each year. I tell them they should sell them in small quantities to interested parties, but we've never really looked into it.
> 
> Also, when do you guys want to have the next meet?


 
   
  I've never tried goji berries - got any samples?  

 re: meets, I'll be in the city for probably May 27-29.  I have a wedding to attend on the 28th though, so unless it was really early that day I wouldn't be able to do it.  I may be able to do the weekend prior as well.


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> How about Sunday May 1st?


 


  I won't be able to make it, but don't let that stop you.  I'll come to the next one.


----------



## Armaegis

I was thinking the weekend prior, but that being Easter weekend I figured people might be busy. I don't think I have any plans that weekend.
   
  I could do the 27th (Wednesday)


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I was thinking the weekend prior, but that being Easter weekend I figured people might be busy. I don't think I have any plans that weekend.
> 
> I could do the 27th (Wednesday)


 

 I'm fine with any day.  But, I've been pairing down my headphone gear, lol I might as well bring along one of my "lighter" amplifiers as a headphone amp.


----------



## Armaegis

Anyone else up for the 27th? It could just be a little mini meet on short notice. I can send out a notice in the next day or two


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Anyone else up for the 27th? It could just be a little mini meet on short notice. I can send out a notice in the next day or two


 


  Sounds fun ill bring what's left of my stuff  (almost everything is for sale lol).


----------



## Armaegis

PMs have been sent out for the 27th. Please try to confirm so I can get an idea of how many. Hey Iain, hope you can make this as we picked the day for you


----------



## sckeith

I'll be trying to get there since I want to have a listen to the 5000's
   
  Steve


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> PMs have been sent out for the 27th. Please try to confirm so I can get an idea of how many. Hey Iain, hope you can make this as we picked the day for you


 

 Never got the PM, lol what time is the event?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hi guys sorry about high jacking the thread and throwing out a totally different subject but I wasn't sure how to get in contact with everyone from Wpg all at once so I just came here.
   
  I was surfing around the forums on here tonight killing some time and an idea struck me. I've noticed theres a forum section for group buys on here and considering we all pay such crazy prices for HP's has anyone ever thought of maybe arranging a group buy? I was thinking if we could maybe say all get together and maybe try and find a certain headphone we all wanted and find a distributor who could maybe give us a break on the price due to bulk sale we could maybe all save ourselves a few dollars. What do you guys think?


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> re: meets, I'll be in the city for probably May 27-29.  I have a wedding to attend on the 28th though, so unless it was really early that day I wouldn't be able to do it.  I may be able to do the weekend prior as well.


 

 Quote:


armaegis said:


> PMs have been sent out for the 27th. Please try to confirm so I can get an idea of how many. Hey Iain, hope you can make this as we picked the day for you


 

 B-b-b-but I'm still in Alberta.  I said I'd be back in the province on the 29th of April, and in the city on the 27th of May.  Dang it, I'll come to the next one.


----------



## acidbasement

I had a somewhat similar thought.  Well, okay it's quite different in that it involves gambling, but here it is:  we have as big a Winnipeg meet as possible (ie. get everyone together all at once), and we all pledge an equal amount of money.  Then we have a draw for the right to use the pool of money toward the purchase of a high-end headphone or amp, which would be shared as part of a Winnipeg loaner program (consolation prize for the losers) for awhile before returning to the winner.  Conversely, instead of having mandatory equal pledges, we could make one's odds of winning proportional to the amount of money they pledged.
   
  I was thinking that might be the only way a lot of us would ever get to hear anything really nice, like a decent Stax rig, LCD-2 or what have you.
   
  Something to think about anyway.
   
  Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Hi guys sorry about high jacking the thread and throwing out a totally different subject but I wasn't sure how to get in contact with everyone from Wpg all at once so I just came here.
> 
> I was surfing around the forums on here tonight killing some time and an idea struck me. I've noticed theres a forum section for group buys on here and considering we all pay such crazy prices for HP's has anyone ever thought of maybe arranging a group buy? I was thinking if we could maybe say all get together and maybe try and find a certain headphone we all wanted and find a distributor who could maybe give us a break on the price due to bulk sale we could maybe all save ourselves a few dollars. What do you guys think?


----------



## Armaegis

Sorry Mythless, I ran out of pm slots... time is 7pm.
   
  Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> B-b-b-but I'm still in Alberta.  I said I'd be back in the province on the 29th of April, and in the city on the 27th of May.  Dang it, I'll come to the next one.


 
   
  Oh poop on a stick, sorry Iain I thought that was this month, not next... well how about we go ahead with this one and plan next month for the 27th as well?
   
   
  Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Hi guys sorry about high jacking the thread and throwing out a totally different subject but I wasn't sure how to get in contact with everyone from Wpg all at once so I just came here.
> 
> I was surfing around the forums on here tonight killing some time and an idea struck me. I've noticed theres a forum section for group buys on here and considering we all pay such crazy prices for HP's has anyone ever thought of maybe arranging a group buy? I was thinking if we could maybe say all get together and maybe try and find a certain headphone we all wanted and find a distributor who could maybe give us a break on the price due to bulk sale we could maybe all save ourselves a few dollars. What do you guys think?


 

 I really doubt that we would be able to buy enough of one headphone to earn any kind of discount. What we could do though is buy a bunch from the same retailer and split the shipping/duties.


----------



## Armaegis

Just tossing this up in bold for now. Also I had a typo in the pm about the month...
   
next Head-fi meet: Wednesday 27 April, 7pm
same location as the last few times; please pm or call me if you need the address


----------



## acidbasement

I'm totally in for May 27th.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Have fun on Wednesday guys.


----------



## cyberidd

digitalfreak said:


> Hi guys sorry about high jacking the thread and throwing out a totally different subject but I wasn't sure how to get in contact with everyone from Wpg all at once so I just came here.
> 
> I was surfing around the forums on here tonight killing some time and an idea struck me. I've noticed theres a forum section for group buys on here and considering we all pay such crazy prices for HP's has anyone ever thought of maybe arranging a group buy? I was thinking if we could maybe say all get together and maybe try and find a certain headphone we all wanted and find a distributor who could maybe give us a break on the price due to bulk sale we could maybe all save ourselves a few dollars. What do you guys think?




I like this idea, but don't have a lot of cash atm. There are a couple cans I've really been interested in getting my hands on though, number 1 right now is the AD700. I suspect that it may be hard to get everyone interested in a single headphone though.

Another idea would be to start with the Winnipeg group figuring out the details with the manufacturer/supplier/whoever with a guaranteed number of ___ people, but then open it up to the rest of the forum so there would potentially be significantly more people, and possibly a further discount.


----------



## SVC52

Thought I`d mention this for people who were tired of paying for obscene shipping prices or not even having the option of shipping up to Canada from the US. I personally encountered this problem when purchasing my headphones from online retailers, so I did some research and found about "parcel services"! These are usually companies/people that are located just below the border (ex. the town of Pembina) that you can have purchases shipped to and they'll hold onto them until you can come pick them up. Prices vary on the weight of the package, but they are usually around $5 a package, which is pretty cheap considering some retailers offer free shipping within the US, but demand $40 just to cross the border. Sure gas is pretty expensive these days, but if you're headed down anyways, you can definitely save some money through this method.
   
  Really opens up the options for where you can buy from.


----------



## Armaegis

There's Menke, Pembina Parcel, and another one the name I forget. Might be worthwhile if a few of us buy some things.
   
  Anyone else confirm for this Wednesday?


----------



## mythless

I can come.  One thing about those parcel services, your gas fees, it's not cheap anymore.  Depending on item, it just might be cheaper or close to buying and shipping to your door.  A trip on average will cost ~$30, and you still have to pay taxes if it's no USA/Mexico made, trust me boarder services aren't dumb spending an hour in the US and coming back = you probably bought something.


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





mythless said:


> I can come.  One thing about those parcel services, your gas fees, it's not cheap anymore.  Depending on item, it just might be cheaper or close to buying and shipping to your door.  A trip on average will cost ~$30, and you still have to pay taxes if it's no USA/Mexico made, trust me boarder services aren't dumb spending an hour in the US and coming back = you probably bought something.


 
   
  Yup, but you can make it more worth your while by buying a few expensive bottles of scotch while you're down there.    The import tax on booze is a flat rate per ounce (maybe as little as 40 cents, can't recall), which is pretty negligible when you're buying a few $50 bottles that would cost $80-100 each in Manitoba.  Assuming you like good scotch that is...


----------



## mythless

Are we still on for the meet today?


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah, though it'll probably just be a few of us. Three confirmed, a bunch of maybes. I've got a pizza I can toss in the oven.


----------



## mythless

lol what do I need to bring?  Can I just bring my Sparrow and hook it up to your laptop via USB?  And, ill just throw everything else into a box lol.  I can bring some pop/chips if necessary.


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah that should be fine. We'll see who shows up tonight.


----------



## Ckaz

Well I had a great time last night! It was nice being able to really try out a multitude of headphones + amps, the listening experience will help me make more informed purchases from here on out.
   
  On another note, I'm wondering if anybody would be interested in taking a Cambridge Audio 640A V2 integrated amp off my hands. Great condition, sounds good, feel free to PM me if interested!


----------



## Armaegis

Planning the next one for May 27th so Acidbasement can make it.


----------



## Armaegis

Anyone here a car guy? Just looking for ideas/opinions. I like the crossover styles, but they're edging at the top of my budget. I'd like decent fuel economy (though I drive an old SUV now, so anything is an improvement in comparison) and lots of cargo space.


----------



## cyberidd

I think this is what you're looking for.  Gas sipping with lots of space for hauling stuff!  
   

   
  Oh, and off road capable.


----------



## acidbasement

Those old Tercels were built like tanks.  If I ever see one for sale with not many km, it will be hard not to consider buying it, and I'm not even a car guy.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hi guys hope you're all having a good week. So how did the last meet go? Any pics available or new gear discovered?


----------



## Armaegis

It was a small turnout, but we had fun just chatting and playing with gear. I totally forgot to take a picture though. Will have to remember the camera for next time (May 27th people!)


----------



## acidbasement

I'll be there!


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> I'll be there!


 


  Started your trek back east yet?


----------



## acidbasement

Yup, we've been home for a week and a half.  Your amp survived the trip handsomely.


----------



## mythless

cool   next time you're in the city I'll show you my vintage gear, lol.


----------



## SennheiserMiser

HI All, a bit off topic but I thought I'd see if anyone in the Wpg. crew is interested before I consider my other options. I just received my HeadStage Arrow 3G about 2 weeks ago, and although it sounds great, and has a bunch of excellent features, have found I prefer my Denon 2000s with the ALO I just got rid of. If anyone is interested in the next few days, please let me know, since my window for sending it back to Robert is dwindling. Thanks, 
  MIke


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





sennheisermiser said:


> HI All, a bit off topic but I thought I'd see if anyone in the Wpg. crew is interested before I consider my other options. I just received my HeadStage Arrow 3G about 2 weeks ago, and although it sounds great, and has a bunch of excellent features, have found I prefer my Denon 2000s with the ALO I just got rid of. If anyone is interested in the next few days, please let me know, since my window for sending it back to Robert is dwindling. Thanks,
> MIke


 


  PM me the details please.


----------



## Armaegis

Next meet:
   
Friday 27 May
7pm
same place as last time, call/text me for location
   
  Check your PM boxes for my phone number. Please let me know if you can make it or not.


----------



## mythless

I should be able to make it


----------



## SennheiserMiser

Hi All, it seems that the HeadStage Arrow 3G is no longer available. Thanks for your interest. Thanks Nathan for hosting once again, I'm hoping to make it. David, if you're able to come, might I request you bring your Pico?? Hope to see you all on the 27th.


----------



## Armaegis

Hmm, so it's actually illegal to drive with headphones on... #215
   
  I can sorta see how this came to be, but honestly it's dumb. There are people with 1000W sound systems in their car which would overwhelm any outside noise, and deaf people are allowed to drive as well.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Well gentlemen I've finally done it. I've come of age and have become an official head-fi blog enthusiast. As of this post I've hit the *100 POST MARK*. OK so someone tell me who I have to see to get my bronze plated Sennheiser HD650


----------



## Armaegis

It's actually an HD1000...


----------



## cyberidd

Haha, I haven't seen anyone mention the HD1000 in a long time!  What an awesome looking headphone!


----------



## Armaegis

I saw one on ebay a little while ago and was kinda tempted... it's hard to say no to a headphone called the "Charleston".


----------



## SennheiserMiser

I didn't know what the hell you guys were talking about, so I Googled HD 1000. Sheeeeeeesh ....... quite a look. I kind'a like it. It's very "Brazil" looking (that's Terry Gilliam's Brazil, not South America's).


----------



## Armaegis

Being a swing and big band affectionado, I would totally buy it were it not for the high sticker price.
   
  The current ebay listing is funny though. "Higher than 800"


----------



## DigitalFreak

I just googled the 1000 and went WHOA. So whats the history behind this HP and when did it first come out


----------



## Armaegis

I searched around online and found some documentation dated 1992. I think the HD1000 was part of their 50 year anniversary. Reviews seem to indicate average sound though.


----------



## bvan37

Hey, Fellow Pegger here, is this thing happening?


----------



## Armaegis

Yep, taking place this Friday. I'll forward you a pm with my ph# and you can call/text me for the address.
   
   
Winnipeg Head-Fi Meet
Friday 27 May
7pm
check your PM boxes for location (call or text me, located in south-west end of town)


----------



## Armaegis

Bumpity bump, meet is tonight!


----------



## acidbasement

Thanks for hosting Nathan (and Nathan's folks)!  It was great to see you guys again, and to meet Sandip (DigitalFreak).  David, I want to sit down for an evening with your woodied HF2s sometime.  Those are the only headphones I've heard so far that convince me there is life after my HD600s.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Thanks for hosting Nathan (and Nathan's folks)!  It was great to see you guys again, and to meet Sandip (DigitalFreak).  David, I want to sit down for an evening with your woodied HF2s sometime.  Those are the only headphones I've heard so far that convince me there is life after my HD600s.


 

 ??????
  I had work tonight and couldn't go to the meet you have me confused with someone else.


----------



## acidbasement

My bad.  What's Sandip's nick?  Coulda sworn it was you.


----------



## acidbasement

Nevermind, I figured it out - Sandip is deeplogic.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Thanks for hosting Nathan (and Nathan's folks)!  It was great to see you guys again, and to meet Sandip (DigitalFreak).  David, I want to sit down for an evening with your woodied HF2s sometime.  Those are the only headphones I've heard so far that convince me there is life after my HD600s.


 


  Sure thing, next meet let's bring some vinyl! haha  Or whenever you come into the city, I will have to do some experimentation to see which of my amplifiers is the best match for it.  I was quite surprised that little Sansui amplifier, it was an eye opener, that's for sure.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hey guys I downloaded the binaural album Explorations In Space And Time. Not exactly my kind of music but it's pretty neat to listen too. It feels incredibly real and I can't help but wonder what it would be like to listen to more traditional music.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey, have your DT1350's arrived yet?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Hey, have your DT1350's arrived yet?


 


  Nope, if I don't get an email by mid this week I'm paying a visit to Long & McQuade. The guy said they were expecting stock soon so it would probably be in before the 8 weeks he quoted were up. It's been around a month already if not more and I'm starting to get impatient. If the store can't give me a more firm date I'm going to look into emailing the head office and hopefully speed the process up. I never thought I'd say this but I'm really missing my P5's right now. It sucks not having a good mobile headphone. My iGrado is a good headphone but the fit isn't working well for long listening sessions and the lack of isolation is irritating for both me any anyone around me. I should have kept my P5's until I had the DT 1350's in my hand.


----------



## Armaegis

8 weeks is a ridiculous wait time. I ordered my Pioneers from L&M and that took 3.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> 8 weeks is a ridiculous wait time. I ordered my Pioneers from L&M and that took 3.


 

 Agreed, the guy I dealt with said the store was waiting for shipment of the DT1350. He said if I put a down payment on them when they arrived their system would flag a pair for me and they would email me to come pick them up. Now I wonder if it would have taken this long if I had just ordered them online from the Long & McQuade site. It's not like the product is sitting in Germany the clerk said the HP's were showing up in the system in their warehouse in Ontario and it was only a matter of time before they were shipped stock. I'm starting to wonder if they just forgot about it.
   
  On a completely unrelated topic you ever taken the time to demo a Sony XB700? The HP is far from audiophile snuff but the deep bass slam is rather neat if you're into trance or electronica.


----------



## Armaegis

Have you called them since you ordered the headphones?
   
  I've listened to the XB500 and 700 one time when they were on display at a store; it wasn't Futureshop... maybe BestBuy or Advance or something like that. Too thumpy for my liking (when you can feel your eyeballs popping, it's too much), but they were really comfortable.


----------



## deeplogic

Ehm. Sandeep is Deeplogic. D double E, P. None of this dip nonsense. False Sandeeps those are. True Story.


----------



## deeplogic

mythless said:


> Sure thing, next meet let's bring some vinyl! haha  Or whenever you come into the city, I will have to do some experimentation to see which of my amplifiers is the best match for it.  I was quite surprised that little Sansui amplifier, it was an eye opener, that's for sure.


 


  I whole heartedly support the bringing of vinyl. Listening to Issac Hayes croon on wax is the blessing of all blessings. I also have this Jane Fonda workout album I've been dying to listen to... (I think that last statement is true-er than I'd like to admit)


----------



## deeplogic

Thanks for hosting Nathan. It was nice to meet you and some other forum members and oggle other peoples equipment.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





deeplogic said:


> I whole heartedly support the bringing of vinyl. Listening to Issac Hayes croon on wax is the blessing of all blessings. I also have this Jane Fonda workout album I've been dying to listen to... (I think that last statement is true-er than I'd like to admit)


 


 If we do get something like vinyl appearing.  I think there should be some matter of liability being more serious than usual.  I know for myself, while I'm not too worried of my turntable breaking, I'm worried about my stylus.  Accidents do happen and styluses are more prone to accidents, happened to me once and I had to buy another stylus after Jico price hike of 30%..  Not to sound arrogant or snobby but, I think the whole policy of "you break it you buy it" should be in more serious effect if individuals were to bring in their listening gears and LPs.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Have you called them since you ordered the headphones?
> 
> I've listened to the XB500 and 700 one time when they were on display at a store; it wasn't Futureshop... maybe BestBuy or Advance or something like that. Too thumpy for my liking (when you can feel your eyeballs popping, it's too much), but they were really comfortable.


 

  
  Nahhhh I haven't called back since I first ordered them. I'm going to look into it in person on Thursday when I have time off from work. I'm hoping at the very least they can make a phone call and maybe get me a date. I'm so missing having a good mobile headphone right now.
   
   
  By the way the eye popping feeling and the tickling around your ears from the XB 700 was what made me buy them. For whatever reason I can't help but grin when I listen to trance electronica or drum n bass on them. The sound is far from detailed but its rather fun. What can I say it's my guilty pleasure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<<<<<< I literally look like that when I have the XB 700's cranked lol. I'm looking forward to grabbing the XB 1000 when they finally hit Canada.


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





deeplogic said:


> Ehm. Sandeep is Deeplogic. D double E, P. None of this dip nonsense. False Sandeeps those are. True Story.


 

 My humblest of apologies.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote: 





mythless said:


> If we do get something like vinyl appearing.  I think there should be some matter of liability being more serious than usual.  I know for myself, while I'm not too worried of my turntable breaking, I'm worried about my stylus.  Accidents do happen and styluses are more prone to accidents, happened to me once and I had to buy another stylus after Jico price hike of 30%..  Not to sound arrogant or snobby but, I think the whole policy of "you break it you buy it" should be in more serious effect if individuals were to bring in their listening gears and LPs.


 

 Such a policy works for me.  I've still got the original box for my Rega P3, so it's ready to travel.
   
  Hey DigitalFreak, I'd like to try out your iGrados at the next meet if you still have them then.  Or if you intend to sell them, let me know before you list them online.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> My humblest of apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Haha, which turntable & cartridge should I bring?  So many choices...


----------



## Ckaz

Sorry I couldn't make it to this meet guys, I definitely would have liked too. Next time.
   
  In other news, just updated the inventory a bit. Audio gd C-2.1 is on the way, and the Hsu HB-1 mk2's just came in the mail. Shipping from Hsu was ridiculous, so I picked these up off Kijiji (guy was in Ontario, got him to ship them over). So far they sound incredible, dare I say better than my Monitor Audio RX1's?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hey guys I ran across a recent sale on headphones. For those interested the AKG K121 are being blown out 50% off at Long & McQuade.
   
  http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/12810/Pro_Audio_Recording/Headphones/AKG/K121_Studio_-_Semi_Open_Headphones.htm
   
  The price seems pretty decent anyone have any experience with this model of AKG?


----------



## mythless

Looks like a nice price for them.  No experience though.


----------



## Armaegis

It's an ok price now considering that they were overpriced to begin with. I haven't heard the K121, but they're basically the entry level version of their studio line.


----------



## mm5427

Just bought a pair of 121's from L&M. First they are not yet broken in, secondly, they are being driven by my computer, so odds are stacked against them. None-the-less, they are detailed, and VERY ENGAGING. You will get SO much for 60 bucks, you must buy them. I am going to get a second pair, they are pretty much free considering what you get. Treble is a bit harsh but fun, bass is light but still deep. I enjoy these, and feel like I have gotten a great bargain.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> It's an ok price now considering that they were overpriced to begin with. I haven't heard the K121, but they're basically the entry level version of their studio line.


 


  Yeah that's what I thought when I saw the flyer. I once demoed the K271 MKII and liked them for certain music. The HP doesn't seem to mesh well with all my music.
   
  Oh by the way my  Bayer DT1350 soap opera continues. I talked to the clerk a week ago and he said he would try and email me a arrival date for my HP. I waited 5 days with no email so I emailed some guy whose supposed to be in charge of customer  service (found his email addy on the McQuade site) and got a reply the next day. First he apologized for the long wait and the employee not following up with the promised email then he looked into it himself. Long story short they're on their way by boat, (yes you read right by boat) to Canada from Europe. So much for there probably being a pair in their warehouse down east which was the original story I got when I ordered them. Considering all the time I've had to wait these new HP they better do everything under the sun. Never thought it would take this long to get a simple pair of HP.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hi guys hope you are all having a good Sunday. I'm throwing this post up as a way of asking for help with a certain thread I started. I got the idea originally from Armaegis when I ran across his master list thread concerning where to order gear from Canadian sites. I modified his original idea a bit and instead of listing Canadian hi fi gear sites my thread would consist of a master list of legal music download sites that offered lossless music downloads. I'm hoping to generate enough interest to compile a decent sized list that will be beneficial to all the members of head-fi. If anyone knows of such a site please feel free to hit the link below and throw your two cents in.
   
  Thanks in advance
   
  Arly
  Bless \m/
   
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/558074/where-to-download-lossless-music


----------



## acidbasement

Two cents added.


----------



## Armaegis

Anyone here have some headphones with busted drivers they'd like to donate or sell for cheap? I have some ortho drivers that need a new housing but I managed to fix what I previously thought was a broken headphone, so now I need a new foster shell.


----------



## acidbasement

Want to try my HP-3 cups?


----------



## Armaegis

Hmm, maybe. When's the next time you're in town?


----------



## acidbasement

Probably in a few weeks, but no plans yet.  My dad drives in often though, so it would be easy to send them with him if you could meet him somewhere.


----------



## Armaegis

That could work. I was kinda looking for something more modern though. Feels kinda silly to replant an ortho driver into an even older ortho shell...


----------



## acidbasement

You could consider it a driver upgrade for the HP3 shells if you prefer.  
   
  No worries, just let me know if you're interested and I'll send them in.  If you want something new and super cheap, you could try ear protection cups at Princess Auto.  $3 I believe.


----------



## mythless

Acoustic Research Speakers Classic Model 18, for those speaker lovers in Winnipeg.
   
http://manitoba.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-electronics-Acoustic-research-speakers-W0QQAdIdZ291586511


----------



## acidbasement

I just built an L pad circuit, as per this design:  http://sound.westhost.com/project100.htm  
  I used resistor values suggested for a 40 W amp, and cased it up handsomely in a clean, empty Heinz Deep-Browned Beans in Tomato Sauce can.
   
  I haven't done any testing, aside from determining that it works using the speaker outs of my NAD 7140.  Looking forward to A/B'ing against the NAD's built-in headphone out, and a few other amps.
   
  If anyone has a use for one of these, let me know.  I bought more resistors than I needed, so I can build a few more very easily.  Used food can case is optional.


----------



## d_headshot

Anyone know any stores with good selections of headphones in winnipeg? I'm so sick of shopping at places like futureshop and bestbuy to try and find things. Not to mention usual bad pricing.


----------



## SennheiserMiser

Advance and Brian Reimer are the only 2 places I'm aware of that even have demo units to test. Can't vouch for the prices though.


----------



## Armaegis

Creative Audio has Sennheisers and Grado. Long & McQuade and Mother's Music carry a fair selection too (mostly pro audio gear, but you'll find venerable entries like the Sony V6 and Senn HD25 and the Beyers).
   
  Most of my stuff comes from the US and/or I buy used.


----------



## DigitalFreak

The Sony Store in Polo park has some of their models out as demos but their pretty expensive. If you buy anything there be sure to try and barter them down if you push a little you can usually get a better deal and the same goes with Advance. Creative Audio has some great stuff but they're really pricey and they don't usually let you demo anything unless you're a regular customer who buys a lot of gear there.


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> The Sony Store in Polo park has some of their models out as demos but their pretty expensive. If you buy anything there be sure to try and barter them down if you push a little you can usually get a better deal and the same goes with Advance. Creative Audio has some great stuff but they're really pricey and they don't usually let you demo anything unless you're a regular customer who buys a lot of gear there.


 


  Really?  I've demoed headphones at Creative before, despite never having bought anything there.  Granted, this was a couple of years ago, and their policy has maybe changed.  Or maybe I just intimidated them into compliance.  In any event, they seemed a bit shocked and dismayed when I expressed shock and dismay at the price of their only headphone amp - pretty sure they were asking ~$700 for the Grado RA1.
   
  If price is an issue though, you will be much better off trying things out on the used market here and reselling what you don't like.  You will save well over 50%, especially given the weak US dollar.


----------



## acidbasement

Hey DigitalFreak, have you got your DT1350s yet?  I just saw Tyll's rave review of them on innerfidelity.com.  I'd love to check them out at the next meet, whenever it happens to be.


----------



## DigitalFreak

I should have them in my hands sometime mid June. It's been almost two months since I ordered them and I'm fast losing patience with Long & McQuade.
   
  I also read Tyll's review and I'm really looking forward to finally seeing for myself what all the fuss is about. Once I get them I'll post on here I got them and we'll set up a meet date. I'm only to happy to have you guys have a listen to see what you all think. It would be rather nice to finally meet you guys. According to Tyll the 1350's react very nicely to amping.


----------



## acidbasement

I should be in town sometime in the week prior to folk fest.  Maybe I can convince my mother in-law to host, if her living room renos are finished and her stereo is set up (Esoteric cdp -> Coda pre -> Bryston power amp -> PMC speakers  --  very nice sounding!).


----------



## DigitalFreak

Oh God I love how Bryston gear sounds
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to bad it costs an arm and a leg. The current Bryston DAC is 5000 bones
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Creative Audio has a killer all Bryston stereo set up that's to die for can't remember what the speakers were though.
   
  P.S.
  Pardon my ignorance but where the heck is Betelgeuse? Never heard of that town before lol.


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> P.S.
> Pardon my ignorance but where the heck is Betelgeuse? Never heard of that town before lol.


 

 Betelgeuse 5 is the home planet of Ford Prefect in The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, Betelgeuse being the star and 5 indicating the planet (e.g., we live on Sol 3, or Earth).  I actually live near Erickson, which is not quite as remote.


----------



## Armaegis

Huh, I didn't know Futureshop sold the B&W P5... http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/bowers-wilkins-bowers-wilkins-p5-headband-headphones-fp29696-fp29696/10172296.aspx?path=e248459f47b253540d29530c4e1d2f66en02


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Huh, I didn't know Futureshop sold the B&W P5... http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/bowers-wilkins-bowers-wilkins-p5-headband-headphones-fp29696-fp29696/10172296.aspx?path=e248459f47b253540d29530c4e1d2f66en02


 

  
  That's surprising, I was there this Saturday afternoon looking around in their headphone section and I didn't see any P5's on the racks. By the way I picked up the Sennheiser HD 25-II Adidas and so far I'm enjoying the sound and the fit is real comfy too. Definitely a keeper for my collection.


----------



## Armaegis

At the Pembina location, they were hidden under the Bose display.
   
  Lol, picked up the HD25-1-ii eh? I guess you were looking for a portable after all, and that DT1350 seems nowhere in sight...


----------



## Awah

Thought I'd try here first since we are all in Winnipeg. Was wondering if anyone was interested in purchasing my original #504 Pico Amp /w DAC. Put about 150 hours on it when it was being used. Have everything with it, original packing papers pouch etc. Its body is black with red plates front and back.
   
  $400, if anyone is interested or has questions shoot me a pm


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> At the Pembina location, they were hidden under the Bose display.
> 
> Lol, picked up the HD25-1-ii eh? I guess you were looking for a portable after all, and that DT1350 seems nowhere in sight...


 


  If I ever get those 1350's I'm gonna get a glass display case made and I'm gonna have the DT1350's bronzed. Considering they're so hard to get in river city they will make an incredible display trophy for head fiers


----------



## Armaegis

Heh,  I should try ordering it from Mother's Music and race you to see who gets it first.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Well I got a two month head start, with my luck you'll probably beat me by a month


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





awah said:


> Thought I'd try here first since we are all in Winnipeg. Was wondering if anyone was interested in purchasing my original #504 Pico Amp /w DAC. Put about 150 hours on it when it was being used. Have everything with it, original packing papers pouch etc. Its body is black with red plates front and back.
> 
> $400, if anyone is interested or has questions shoot me a pm


 

 Headamp makes nice stuff, but man is it expensive. I'd sooner go with the new XM6 and have options to play with...  (p.s. it's also going for cheaper on the forums).


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Well I got a two month head start, with my luck you'll probably beat me by a month


 


 Kinda tempted actually. The DT1350 looks have have a bit more rotation to the cups, particularly along the horizontal axis which was my only real gripe with the HD25 (which tend to pinch to tops of my ears). Plus, it's hard to resist the appeal of new toys!
   
  I was thinking of calling up Mother's Music, but it looks like they've been bought out by L&M so I'm up a creek there.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Wait till I get my pair and have a listen to see if they appeal to you. Once they make it in I'm sure they'll have a few pairs available for purchase and it shouldn't be an issue for you to get a pair then.


----------



## Armaegis

When I ordered my HDJ-2000, they only brought in the one, so I doubt they'd stock extra DT1350. Ah well, it's not like I need any more headphones right? I don't even know what to do with the ones I've got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still need to get rid of my Ultrasone Pro750, Grado SR125, Koss Porta Pro, etc...


----------



## mythless

Speakers are better!!! *runs away* lol


----------



## DigitalFreak

Holy crap..... I just got the email tonight my Bayer DT1350 is waiting for me at Long & McQuade finally it's arrived
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  In other news Lucifer was spotted taking skating lessons due to Hell freezing over.


----------



## Armaegis

Wow, even slow boats from China will arrive eventually. When you go to pick it up, see if there are others in stock!


----------



## DigitalFreak

OK I'm sitting at the Second Cup right now on break. Thus far I've put on maybe an hour of head time with the DT1350's. These are very very early observations so please don't think these are my final thoughts

Off the bat aesthetically these cans are real lookers. Build quality is top notch and they feel quite solid in my hands. When I first split the headband my first impression was the headband felt rather weak. After messing around with it for a bit I realized it's quite sturdy. That being said the headband only splits so far and the HD25 splits by far wider and gives a snugger fit around my skull. The good part I still get quite a comfortable fit on my head so it's a non issue for me. Other people on the DT 1350 impressions thread had commented the clamping force was painful for them. For me this is also a non issue. Thus far I haven't experienced any ear pain or migraines from wearing these. The clamping force is tight and snug on my ears but not so much that my ears or temples begin to ache. As stated at the beginning of the post I've had these things on maybe an hour or so. Maybe after 2 or 3 hours of wear I'll notice some discomfort we'll see. I will say that the 1350 clamps a lot more tighter then the HD25. Speaking of which I find my HD25 is easier to position on my head then the 1350's but once I have them on I can forget about em. I know a lot of people were complaining that these cans were very position sensitive and to get the full bass impact you had to fiddle with them to find the sweet spot. Maybe I just lucked out but I found the so called sweet spot in under 5 minutes. Positioning for me was quite easy I just split the band to maximum extended the cups to the desired length placed the front band about 1/4 from my forehead back headband roughly around the front part of my crown a little light tweaking with cup positioning on my ears and I had it. The headband could be problematic for some people in that they're only very lightly padded. Also people with oversized heads will hate these. My head is about average size and I have the 1350's at maximum headband split and the cups about 90% extended.

OK now for what everyone really wants to know the sound. I'm not the guy with a million headphones and I don't have golden ears so please take my audio signature description with a grain of salt. I'm basing my observations based on the other cans I own. These cans lean toward the brighter side. Nowhere near as bright as my Grado SR 60i but I find my Senn HD25's treble is more rolled off compared to the 1350. Generally I'm noticing a bit more sparkle in the treble compared to the HD25. The sound signature in my opinion is different compared to the HD25. With the HD25 ( think the buzzword used on here is lush) is far lusher while the DT1350 leans a bit more towards the analytical. Not AKG K702 analytical mind you but analytical non the less. The bass on the 1350 is interesting. Although I find the HD bass has more authority the DT 1350's goes slightly deeper and is slightly more detailed. Matter of fact I'm finding there's a tad more detail across the cans whole sound spectrum. Although the bass doesn't slam your brain around it's there and it's clear. If your a metal head my view is the HD25 does the genre better but if you're someone whose a fan of jazz or maybe light or progressive rock the DT will own the HD25. 

Nathan before I left for work today I saw your last post and asked if they had any more DT 1350's. The clerk said he didn't see anything in the back stock room and when I asked if it would take long to order another one his exact response was God only knows. If you're serious about looking into the DT1350 I highly recommend you get some head time with my set before committing your money and any wait time to them. Overall I'd say the 1350's easily beats out the P5's and my iGrado's. Do they beat out my HD25's? Not sure yet like I said it's only been an hour so far I need to throw by far more music at them before I develop a final judgement.


----------



## Armaegis

Cool beans, nice to hear your impressions. I've had good auditions with both the T50p and HD25-1-ii (and now the Adidas version of the HD25), so I'm curious what this inbred cousin sounds like.


----------



## DigitalFreak

OK I'm back from work and I'm tired but I'll add a bit more to my previous post. The DT1350 sound for me is really weird. While the HD25 is lush and laid back the 1350 is far leaner sounding. As work station studio monitors they would probably perform well with it's analytical sound. I dare say their sound could even be described as rather tinny and dry with certain songs. That being said I still have to put this can through more before I can give a more full description of it's signature. Another thing I should add is while my HD25's can scream at roughly 75 or 80% volume setting from my iPod touch I practically have to have my iPod cranked to about 95 to 100% with the 1350's to attain the same full loud screaming sound that my HD25's are capable of. Although they can be driven well by an iPod I'm guessing the 1350's might respond better to amping.  Tomorrow I'm going to try hooking them up to my Acer laptop which has a more warmer sound card and see how these can's respond. I also have an old stereo with a 5 cd disk changer in my room and I may even try plugging them in and see how they respond. My guess right now is maybe I can get more out of them if I mess around and try throwing more juice at them.
   
  Good Lord when did I become such a sound addict ?


----------



## deeplogic

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Good Lord when did I become such a sound addict ?


 


  Probably around the time you started posting headphone reviews at 3 in the morning.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, I'm in talks with Doc B (the owner of Bottlehead, they make all sorts of tube stuff: speaker amps, headphone amps, preamps, phono preamps) to potentially trade headphones for some of their gear. I've built several of their kits and they do sound fantastic.
   
  Here's their site: http://www.bottlehead.com/store.php
   
  Anyhow, they are mostly interested in full sized and vintage stuff. If you've got something you've been thinking of selling or trading, and/or if any of the bottlehead stuff interests you, drop me a pm with what you've got so it'll increase our collective bargaining power.
   
  I can also build kits for people if interested.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Does anyone on here believe in burn in?


----------



## Armaegis

I've tried to give it the benefit of the doubt, but from my experiences I remain highly skeptical. Drivers loosening up in the membranes does occur, but this typically happens at the very beginning and the shifts are not terribly strong. The only exception I can figure here would be if the stiffness coefficient changed enough to move a harmonic distortion peak, which would likely create a half-phase shift which for all intents and purposes should not be audible to the human ear anyways.
   
  What I do believe in though is the frame of the headphone breaking in. Given the proximity of the drivers, slight changes in positioning can lead to noticeable changes in sound. This can be from the pads softening, frame loosening, elastics stretching, etc. As the pads age, they will also compress which changes the coupling pressure with your head. This affects low end transmission into your head, as well as changes back wave reflections to the headphone and driver stability.


----------



## acidbasement

I suspect psychological burn-in is a bigger factor than the physical burn-in a lot of people swear exists.  It takes me awhile to switch from one headphone to another and get used to the "new" sound signature, despite the fact that none of my headphones are particularly new.  I've certainly seen a lot fewer arguments about the existence of headphone and speaker burn-in than about amp and dac burn-in, due to the loosening of drivers that Nathan mentioned (ie. there is a mechanism that might explain it at least).
   
  Can't wait to try out those DT1350s!  I'll be out of province till the start of September, and in Winnipeg on Sept. 27 in case anyone wants to get together then.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I've tried to give it the benefit of the doubt, but from my experiences I remain highly skeptical. Drivers loosening up in the membranes does occur, but this typically happens at the very beginning and the shifts are not terribly strong. The only exception I can figure here would be if the stiffness coefficient changed enough to move a harmonic distortion peak, which would likely create a half-phase shift which for all intents and purposes should not be audible to the human ear anyways.
> 
> What I do believe in though is the frame of the headphone breaking in. Given the proximity of the drivers, slight changes in positioning can lead to noticeable changes in sound. This can be from the pads softening, frame loosening, elastics stretching, etc. As the pads age, they will also compress which changes the coupling pressure with your head. This affects low end transmission into your head, as well as changes back wave reflections to the headphone and driver stability.


 
   
  I wasn't a big believer of burn in either but now I'm  wishing you had been with me the first time I threw some music at my DT1350's so you could tell me if what I'm hearing now is just a mental placebo. I didn't want to say it without giving these cans the benefit of the doubt but I was a little disappointed in it's sound. My main pain with these HP's were the vocals, for a lack of a better description the vocals had a very unnatural tinny tone to them and it was quite annoying. Last night before going to bed I plugged the DT1350's into my laptop hoping it would make a difference and the same tinny metallic tone was present in the vocals. Disappointed I decided to call it a night but before crashing as an experiment I plugged in my iPod chose my top rated playlist and left it playing through the night and morning with repeat shuffle going. This afternoon I decided to try the DT1350's and see if I could find music that would work well with it. Last night when I gave up I was playing Melody Gardot and her vocals just wasn't to my liking on the DT 1350's. This morning is a different story the tinniness is practically gone now. If I really listen for it I can notice it in spots but for all extensive purposes it's gone and Melody Gardot's vocals now sound real nice. I'm also noticing the overall sound although still on the lean analytical sound is nowhere near as lean as it was last night. The bass has become very slightly fuller in spots and the mids seem to really have straightened out and refined themselves. The highs still have that nice sparkle without being screechy. In my first post on these things I stated my HD25 did the metal genre more justice but after some quick listening today metal doesn't sound half bad on the DT1350's. The HD25's still do metal better but the DT1350's aren't to far behind in their presentation of the genre anymore. Seriously I was so surprised I even went into my sound card settings and my iTunes settings to see if they were set the way I remembered them and everything is set the way I remember it.
   
  I don't know you think it's just a mental placebo?


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> I suspect psychological burn-in is a bigger factor than the physical burn-in a lot of people swear exists.  It takes me awhile to switch from one headphone to another and get used to the "new" sound signature, despite the fact that none of my headphones are particularly new.  I've certainly seen a lot fewer arguments about the existence of headphone and speaker burn-in than about amp and dac burn-in, due to the loosening of drivers that Nathan mentioned (ie. there is a mechanism that might explain it at least).


 
   

  Yeah, the whole psychological/placebo thing. I just didn't want to bother with that whole can of worms.
   
  Inner Fidelity has an interesting article on break in here: http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/evidence-headphone-break
  There's a follow up one as well if you dig through the archive.
   
  Amp/dac burn-in makes me thump my head against a wall. For solid state devices, nothing should change. Vacuum tubes will change because they are literally burning out, so in theory should sound best when new or slightly used (when the filaments and plate reach a quasi-equilibrium state), not after a thousand hours of break in. Some arguments can be made for film capacitors, but those are tenuous at best. The rest of it, circuits and wires etc should not change. The material properties do not change at the voltages and temperatures involved.
   
   
  Quote: 





> Can't wait to try out those DT1350s!  I'll be out of province till the start of September, and in Winnipeg on Sept. 27 in case anyone wants to get together then.


 
   
  We can tentatively set a meet for then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How about a BBQ like the first time?


----------



## dahan

I do believe in burn in, I have heard a sound change in my new headphones and amps that I have bought over years..


----------



## DigitalFreak

So you guys think it's just me wanting to really like my DT1350's or maybe it just took awhile for my brain to get used to the sound signature?


----------



## Armaegis

Probably a little of both. Any big purchases have a lot of mental self-justification built in. We spend all this money on new toys, and we have to tell ourselves that it was worth it.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Probably a little of both. Any big purchases have a lot of mental self-justification built in. We spend all this money on new toys, and we have to tell ourselves that it was worth it.


 


  Mmmmm maybe you're right. Over the coarse of the afternoon I also started playing around with the positioning on my head. I've shortened the cup length one notch slightly repositioned the cups a millimeter or two further forward on my ears and slightly repositioned the headband so its real tight up against my skull. With the cup length shortening/repositioning  the cups are really really tight up against my ears. If the cups get any tighter they're going to be sitting inside my skull. I've been wearing them for a good couple of hours and I'm still not experiencing any discomfort. The repositioning seems to have caused the sound to have filled in a little bit more and the vocals are really sounding good now. I don't know maybe I wasn't as lucky with positioning as I originally thought? In any case whether or not it's mental placebo repositioning or the famed burn in debate the sound has started to really open up for me and I'm enjoying these cans. The bass is nice without being over powering and the highs and vocals are also nice. I also did a quick A and B with my iPod vs my laptop. On my laptop I'm using the same volume setting as I use with my other cans and it works just fine. On my iPod I'm having to crank up the volume to get the same volume. I can hardly wait to try my cmoy on these cans and experiment with op amp rolling. I'm starting to wonder what a tubey sounding op amp would do to the sound of this can. Looks like you were right Nathan op amp rolling probably is a curse.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hey Nathan check out the link. I laughed when I saw the Beta22 enclosure the guy was using


----------



## Awah

Im going to toss up my pico amp with dac on the for sale and trade forums today for 350+s/h. If any 
winnipeggers are interested let me know  (no shipping of course  id jus drop it off) cheers


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> OK I'm back from work and I'm tired but I'll add a bit more to my previous post. The DT1350 sound for me is really weird. While the HD25 is lush and laid back the 1350 is far leaner sounding. As work station studio monitors they would probably perform well with it's analytical sound. I dare say their sound could even be described as rather tinny and dry with certain songs. That being said I still have to put this can through more before I can give a more full description of it's signature. Another thing I should add is while my HD25's can scream at roughly 75 or 80% volume setting from my iPod touch I practically have to have my iPod cranked to about 95 to 100% with the 1350's to attain the same full loud screaming sound that my HD25's are capable of. Although they can be driven well by an iPod I'm guessing the 1350's might respond better to amping.  Tomorrow I'm going to try hooking them up to my Acer laptop which has a more warmer sound card and see how these can's respond. I also have an old stereo with a 5 cd disk changer in my room and I may even try plugging them in and see how they respond. My guess right now is maybe I can get more out of them if I mess around and try throwing more juice at them.
> 
> Good Lord when did I become such a sound addict ?


 

 Hrmm interesting review, the Tesla drivers seem to love power and actually responds very well to amp.  The Pico Slim works well with my T50P.  Sadly, I don't use my headphones much anymore.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





mythless said:


> Hrmm interesting review, the Tesla drivers seem to love power and actually responds very well to amp.  The Pico Slim works well with my T50P.  Sadly, I don't use my headphones much anymore.


 

 Believe me when I say this HP has got to be the most finicky can when it comes to positioning. Since I finally found a proper seal my observations have changed over the last day or so. I just threw some Tragically Hip at them and I'm really loving what these cans can do for the Day For Night album


----------



## Armaegis

So are you still back and forth with the HD25-1-ii, or have the DT1350 claimed the title belt?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> So are you still back and forth with the HD25-1-ii, or have the DT1350 claimed the title belt?


 

 I wouldn't say they're the new champions. The HD25's do some things very well and the 1350's do other things very well. I think it's now safe to say I've found my new go to HP's for jazz and acoustic and certain songs in the rock and metal genre's. The HD25's still hold the title as great on the go no fuss no muss all arounders with more bass authority and fuller sound. The HD25's are going to stay in my backpack and be my mobile headphone of choice and the DT1350's are going to be pulling duty at home alongside my Grados. My poor iGrado's may have just been demoted to collecting dust from this day forward. If the 1350's weren't so picky about positioning they would probably be sitting alongside the HD25's in my backpack


----------



## Armaegis

... and alongside the Sony XBs when you just want to give your head a good shaking.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> ... and alongside the Sony XBs when you just want to give your head a good shaking.


 


  the XB's are a guilty pleasure that are just me goofing around with bass for the pure fun of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  look out Nathan one day i might creep up and take the title for having the most headphones lol


----------



## Armaegis

Well I just added the Audio Technica ATH-A900 to the pile today... not too bad. Very similar to the A700, though fixed up some of the shortcomings (mostly what felt like an exagerrated resonance in the mids).


----------



## DigitalFreak

got it off the for sale forums?


----------



## Armaegis

Off kijiji actually. Condition is good though a little dirty (I've cleaned it up). I forget how comfortable the AT series is.


----------



## DigitalFreak

I've never heard an Audio Technica can. When you have the next meet I'll provide the the 1350's and maybe an XB can for general giggles and you provide the Audio Technica


----------



## Armaegis

Hah, you're assuming it will actually last around here that long! I've actually been messaging a new guy recently who might be interested in them already, lol.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hmmm interesting I really like the retro look not really crazy about the color though.


----------



## Armaegis

I remembering trying one that was opened at Futureshop. I don't remember how it sounded, but I recall my impressions of "huh, not too bad, kinda plasticky". At the kijiji price, it's an ok deal assuming it's in good shape. Stupidly, you can buy it in the US for cheaper new (around $35) which I think is a good buy. The Canadian price of $90 is absolutely not worth it.
   
  I seem to recall there being some threads going around on modding those cans, as they're relatively easy to open up and damp the cups.


----------



## SennheiserMiser

Nathan, don't flip the A-900s until after the next meet!! I'll kick in a few dollars to have you keep them on hand to hear them. I sold my A-700s to Deeplogic, and would love to hear what the step up is all about.


----------



## Armaegis

Heh, well it's hard to promise how long my gear will stick around... though if anyone local wants it, I'd much rather sell locally than spend money to ship elsewhere. Hmm, or I might be tempted to do an ortho transplant...
   
  I used to have an A700, so this is how they compared to my ear:
  - slightly more refined sound
  - less resonance in the mids which improves clarity
  - lows about the same
  - highs are tamed a bit; I seem to recall the A700 having a bit of a treble peak somewhere which I'm not getting on the A900
  - frame seems the same
  - comfort is fantastic as before
  - kinda sounds more like a damping change rather than different driver


----------



## acidbasement

Just got a pm from Miu Audio saying I'm one of the people they've selected to receive a free portable diy amp kit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll try to get that done before we meet in the fall.  Nathan, I saw you had posted your interest in that thread as well - have they gotten back to you yet?  I'd be surprised if you weren't selected too.


----------



## Armaegis

Nope, haven't heard from them


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Just got a pm from Miu Audio saying I'm one of the people they've selected to receive a free portable diy amp kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Congrats on the win


----------



## acidbasement

Thanks, though I think Nathan should have 'ranked' higher than me in both the diy skills and forum involvement categories.  I hope he gets it too!


----------



## Armaegis

No biggie. A lot of people put their names in after all.


----------



## mythless

Either way at least someone in our area got a chance, haha us being so small compared to the other groups we should consider ourselves lucky!


----------



## Armaegis

Should I start planning the next meet? Acidbasement will be in town Sept 27th, we can tentatively plan around that. I figure we can do a bbq like our very first meet.


----------



## acidbasement

I can't guarantee that I'll be able to meet up on the 27th - will have to figure out a few family things first.  I'll definitely be in town though.  Hope I can make it!  I'll post here as soon as I know.


----------



## mythless

Alrighty guys, I need some help downsizing my vintage audio gear, haha, I wanna upgrade.  I know it might be a long shot....So, if you know anyone who wants to start getting into this type of gear let me know.  I am in excess of amplifiers and turntables and I will sell them at very good prices as I need to move them, nothing over $100 probably nothing over $85, unless they want the good and heavy stuff and are in extremely good condition, haha.
   
  Turntables have some quirks but they were considered mid-high end under consumer purchases, I have found parts for them and upgraded their cartridge under my ownership.  I am extremely fair with my prices and I've dealt with many people all over Winnipeg.  I have listed some stuff on Kijiji besides the turntables that I will post here for now.  They are:
   
  PS-X50 turntable - Quartz lock with the PUA-7 tonearm with the extra counterweight (which everyone seems to lose), upgraded to an AT-140LC cartridge/stylus, and the "sony" branded 45 rpm puck.  Unit is complete no parts missing.  This also has VTA, vertical tracking adjustment, you can raise the tonearm up and down.  Quirks: micro-switch have issues and it's known problem and strobe light is out but it's quartz locked and there is no pitch control so the pitch will always be accurate.  I have opened this unit up and cleaned/lubed to the best of my abilities.
   
  Sony PS-X7 turntable - Quartz lock with a carbon arm with the extra counterweight (again people lose it and will pay good money for it), upgraded the cartridge to an Empire 2000ED cartridge and it comes with the original packaging.  Stylus is aftermarket.  This has touch controls, pretty good, and uses an anti resonance base.  Gel feet with gel filled mat. Complete, so headshell is original, found the original sony 45 rpm adapter (expensive on ebay).  Quirks, Dustcover was cracked and I had to reglue it (came like that), tonearm needs new dampening fluid (I can provide that).  However, runs well when used as a semi-automatic since you drop the needle.  The oil filled mat has pooled and not really usable but I am trying to flatten it out.  But, I have another mat on it.
   
  For interest sake, I do have a Dual 1219 that I need to go through, needs to be re-greased, but it does it's complete and has a Shure V15 Type II cartridge and original stylus.  As it, it does work, but since the grease has harden up not all the automatic features work all the time, sat too long in a basement.


----------



## acidbasement

My father reports that the Miu headphone amp kit came in the mail.  Unfortunately I'm still in Alberta for the next 2 weeks, so I won't be able to heat up the soldering iron till I get home.


----------



## mythless

Well, we gotta work around your schedule for the meet, as I am quite interested in seeing that amp in action.


----------



## Ckaz

Hey everyone,
   
  Just got back from a 6 week hiatus and am starting to settle in.
  Just wanted to put my vote in for a meet sometime soon.
   
  Btw, I had the Audio-gd C-2 sitting in the mail upon my arrival. So far, I can hardly hear a difference, but I might still be doing something wrong. I'll play around with it for a little longer and will report back, hopefully with better results.


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





mythless said:


> Well, we gotta work around your schedule for the meet, as I am quite interested in seeing that amp in action.


 

  
  I just found a case for it at a garage sale (mine is in much better shape than the one in this image):
   

   
  It's way too big for the amp, but it's classier than a little mint tin I'd say.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> I just found a case for it at a garage sale (mine is in much better shape than the one in this image):
> 
> 
> 
> It's way too big for the amp, but it's classier than a little mint tin I'd say.


 

 this one is mine
   

   
  I found the tin at The Forks for about 6 bones


----------



## cyberidd

And I'm back.  Its been a while since I was on the forum here!  Congrats Iain on winning your new project, I look forward to potentially hearing it some time, and I really like your choice of housing.  I'd also like to throw my hat into the fall meet ring.  I'll finally meet some of the new Winnipeg head-fiers!  
   
  Nathan, as I'm sure you know I am always interested in a bbq, and the first one worked out really well so I think thats a great plan, although we'd need to figure out where we were having it.  I may be able to host it this time if we're looking for a good outdoor space, but I'd have to check the dates before totally committing to that.  
   
  Hope everyone's been having a great summer!


----------



## Armaegis

We're currently working on a tentative Tuesday Sept 27th as that's when Iain will be in town.


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> this one is mine
> 
> 
> 
> I found the tin at The Forks for about 6 bones


 


  I like that a lot.  What shop is it from, and do they have other tins?

  Quote: 





cyberidd said:


> And I'm back.  Its been a while since I was on the forum here!  Congrats Iain on winning your new project, I look forward to potentially hearing it some time, and I really like your choice of housing.  I'd also like to throw my hat into the fall meet ring.  I'll finally meet some of the new Winnipeg head-fiers!
> 
> Nathan, as I'm sure you know I am always interested in a bbq, and the first one worked out really well so I think thats a great plan, although we'd need to figure out where we were having it.  I may be able to host it this time if we're looking for a good outdoor space, but I'd have to check the dates before totally committing to that.
> 
> Hope everyone's been having a great summer!


 

 Hey, thanks Andrew, and good to hear from you.  If people are interested I'm sure we can organize a bit of a local loaner program for the Miu.  My cmoy will do fine for me while the Miu makes the rounds.


----------



## Ckaz

Hey guys,
   
  Wondering if anyone would be interested in an Audio-gd C-2.1 headphone amp? It comes with a Moon OPA, as well as the stock OPA if you decide to try swapping it.
  I am the second owner, purchased recently off Head-fi from a guy who had it for a short while only (just over a month). It is in like-new condition, not a blemish or scratch to be seen.
  My reason for selling is that I'm looking to get into car audio, thus I need to liquidate some of my assets to fund said venture.
   
  If you are interested or simply have a few questions, feel free to inbox me and I'd be happy to work something out.
   
  Thanks,
  Zach


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> I like that a lot.  What shop is it from, and do they have other tins?


 

 They have lots of tins there but they're all the same dimensions and they're all of Marilyn Monroe. I think they have 2 or 3 different designs of her though. You'll find the vendor on the second floor in one of the hallway kiosks. If I remember right it's not to far from that large arts and crafts store. The arts and crafts store has two entrance's one leads to a walkway that overlooks the bottom floor the other entrance leads to a hallway with small stores on one side and small kiosks on the other its right around there. The kiosk I bought it from also sells handmade jewellery and stuff. You'll have to keep your eyes open and look through each kiosk maybe even ask each vendor or risk missing it. I found my tin by fluke and when I asked the merchant if he had anymore he opened a couple of drawers and bought out a whole bunch to show me. If you want a better idea of the tins dimensions and whats inside you can see some pics in Nathan's DIY album on his profile page. Nathan put it together for me. The link to his album is below
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/gallery/album/view/id/42616/user_id/136355
   
  If you want a better idea dimension wise I have a few pics of the tin lying beside an altoids tin. PM me and I'll send them to your in box


----------



## acidbasement

Cool, I'll see what they've got next time I'm in the Peg.  I'm not much of a Marilyn fan, though that's only due to lack of exposure.  Maybe I'll check ebay for other arty tins too.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, I've been tentatively put on the loaner review program for the Apex Butte amp offered through TTVJ. (some product info/review here: http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/butte-headphone-amplifier-apex-hi-fi)
  Tentative because we're not too sure how to work the shipping into this yet.
   
  If anyone here is interested in helping to write a review, let me know.


----------



## mythless

Haha, so when are we going to have another meet?


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





mythless said:


> Haha, so when are we going to have another meet?


 

   
   
  Quote: 





cyberidd said:


> And I'm back.  Its been a while since I was on the forum here!  Congrats Iain on winning your new project, I look forward to potentially hearing it some time, and I really like your choice of housing.  I'd also like to throw my hat into the fall meet ring.  I'll finally meet some of the new Winnipeg head-fiers!
> 
> Nathan, as I'm sure you know I am always interested in a bbq, and the first one worked out really well so I think thats a great plan, although we'd need to figure out where we were having it.  I may be able to host it this time if we're looking for a good outdoor space, but I'd have to check the dates before totally committing to that.
> 
> Hope everyone's been having a great summer!


 


   

  We're still running on a tentative Sept 27th unless someone says otherwise. Andrew said he might host?... he hasn't said anything since last time. If he can't do it, then I'll offer up my place again (Fort Richmond, near the U of M)


----------



## acidbasement

It's possible my mother in-law could be convinced to host in Osborne Village, too.  I'd love to hear her Esoteric cdp through a tube amp like your Crack or S.E.X., Nathan.


----------



## Armaegis

Ok, so possible locations:
   
  cyberidd - ??
  acidbasement mother in law - Osborne Village
  Armaegis - Fort Richmond (bbq?)
   
  Mine's available for sure (I'll just have to clean up the garage a bit/a lot). Haven't heard back from cyberidd. Iain, let us know if your inlaw's place is ok (which I suppose would be more convenient for you with all your other family stuff going on).


----------



## acidbasement

Well, it's more convenient in some ways, but in others it might not be ideal now that I think about it.  My kids can be pretty darn loud.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Well, it's more convenient in some ways, but in others it might not be ideal now that I think about it.  My kids can be pretty darn loud.


 


  It's ok I'll bring some speakers!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





mythless said:


> It's ok I'll bring some speakers!


 

 If you're going to bring speakers go hardcore or go home
   

   
  Mythless for some reason I see you being like the dude in the picture 20 years from now lol


----------



## mythless

lol, no room to carry those in my car!  Nice setup though.  The drivers look to be JBL.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





mythless said:


> lol, no room to carry those in my car!  Nice setup though.  The drivers look to be JBL.


 


  Not sure what they are I just ran across the pic on a post a pic head fi thread lemme do some quick googling......


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Well, it's more convenient in some ways, but in others it might not be ideal now that I think about it.  My kids can be pretty darn loud.


 

 It'll be a good test of the isolation of our cans!
   
  Location wise Osborne is more central for everybody, rather than my place which is way down in the south end.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Crud I can't find a thing concerning those speakers in the pic. I wonder what the story and specs on that setup is? I tried using the name of the pic ( reyaudio8 ) as a point of search and I keep running across JBL car stereo speakers so you might be right Mythless.


----------



## acidbasement

Hey, it looks like my kids will be staying here in the country with their grandparents, so we can likely have the meet at my mother in-law's place in the Village.  I just have to check with her.  I think she'll be out of town, so I'm sure it won't be a big deal.


----------



## Armaegis

Cool, well let us know how it works out. 
   
  Shall we bring snacks? I was thinking of doing a bbq, but obviously not at someone else's house unless she's ok with us using the kitchen.


----------



## acidbasement

Oh, a BBQ would be no problem.  I just got off the phone with her and we're good to go.
   
  Now, she does have three cats and three dogs (dogs will not be there), so if anyone has allergies and would prefer that the meet be elsewhere, we obviously have other options.
   
  As an aside, if anyone (Mythless? anyone else?) is interested in taking in a great power metal show, I'm sticking around one more night to catch Evergrey, Sabaton, Powerglove, and Blackguard at The Zoo on the 28th.


----------



## Armaegis

I like animals; no problem for me.
   
  Shoot me a pm with her address. I'll send out the mass pm later, but will only send out the address to those who respond or call me. 
   
  How does 6:30pm sound for everyone? just late enough to avoid rush hour, but early enough to hobnob for a couple hours before heading home.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Crud I can't find a thing concerning those speakers in the pic. I wonder what the story and specs on that setup is? I tried using the name of the pic ( reyaudio8 ) as a point of search and I keep running across JBL car stereo speakers so you might be right Mythless.


 


  Haha, if it isn't JBL could be altecs.


  Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Oh, a BBQ would be no problem.  I just got off the phone with her and we're good to go.
> 
> Now, she does have three cats and three dogs (dogs will not be there), so if anyone has allergies and would prefer that the meet be elsewhere, we obviously have other options.
> 
> As an aside, if anyone (Mythless? anyone else?) is interested in taking in a great power metal show, I'm sticking around one more night to catch Evergrey, Sabaton, Powerglove, and Blackguard at The Zoo on the 28th.


 


  Want me to bring those Realistic speakers along? 
   
  Might be interested in the show but gotta check my schedule first.


  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I like animals; no problem for me.
> 
> Shoot me a pm with her address. I'll send out the mass pm later, but will only send out the address to those who respond or call me.
> 
> How does 6:30pm sound for everyone? just late enough to avoid rush hour, but early enough to hobnob for a couple hours before heading home.


 

 6:30pm is good for me.


----------



## acidbasement

6:30 sounds great to me.


----------



## Armaegis

So DigitalFreak lent me his Beyer DT1350 for people to try at the meet, and I also got the Apex Butte review loaner as well. 
   
  Will send out PMs shortly.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> So DigitalFreak lent me his Beyer DT1350 for people to try at the meet, and I also got the Apex Butte review loaner as well.
> 
> Will send out PMs shortly.


 

  
  Speaking of which I'm rather curious if you've tried plugging my little Beyer into your Bottlehead Crack tube amp yet? If so has it made any noticeable difference?


----------



## Armaegis

I haven't had a chance yet. Mostly been bogged down under work these last couple days. Hopefully sometime this weekend I'll get a chance to sit down and start listening with various amps and maybe get started on the portables review I want to do, as well as get some notes down for the Butte.


----------



## acidbasement

Sweet, I'm excited to try the DT1350, and the Butte too if it'll still be in town on the 27th.  How long is Todd giving you with it before you have to pass it on to the next reviewer?


----------



## Armaegis

I asked Todd to let me hang on to it until the meet at least. If anyone else wants a chance to review the Butte, let me know.


----------



## acidbasement

Excellent.  I'd love to review it, but I almost certainly won't be able to devote enough time to do it justice this fall.  Hearing it at the meet will have to do for now.


----------



## Armaegis

Stopped by Long & McQuade today (Pembina/Taylor) and noticed that they have two Beyer DT1350 in stock...


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Stopped by Long & McQuade today (Pembina/Taylor) and noticed that they have two Beyer DT1350 in stock...


 


  Thinking of grabbing a pair for yourself?


----------



## Armaegis

Nah, would rather spend the money on DIY supplies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (or car/mortgage payments...)


----------



## DigitalFreak

Well....congratulations Nathan you made me a complete believer. Tonight I finally got around to syncing some more of my jazz collection to my iPod and started listening through my little Marilyn amp and within the first minute I was shocked because the difference was that big. My music was a greatest hits brass band compilation CD that I've heard on my laptop a good 100 times and when I fired up the amp I thought I had the wrong music on because of the difference in sound. Using my SR60i's I'm noticing far better separation in the music and excellent bass response. Seriously, listening to these tunes my SR60i's have never pumped out this kind of fuller sounding bass nor this kind of definition and separation before. The SR60i's are still bass shy and bright compared to many other HP's out there but through the Marilyn amp the negatives of these cans have been tamed down. I'm actually noticing a hint of decent sound stage through these things now and the sound isn't so much in your head anymore. When I first got the amp from you I gave the SR60i's a quick listen through it using various songs and noticed an improvement but tonight was the first time I had quality time with the combo. The crazy thing about it is if I listen to other CD's the results will vary. I'm finding the biggest difference in sound with my Grado's is when I play my jazz and acoustic stuff while with with rock and electronica I'm getting only mild differences and in some cases I'm getting either no real difference or really crappy sound. My guess is I just found the badly recorded junk in my collection. Another pleasant surprise is I've noticed sibilance is now far better controlled through the Marilyn amp. It's still there in spots but overall it's a definite improvement. What op amp exactly is in this thing Nathan I'm gonna grab backups for future proofing lol.
   
  Edit:
  I just got around to listening to Sade and Melody Gardot and they also sound killer with this combo. I think it's time you got down to making a thread involving this amp on the DIY forum dude. This amp is seriously making my Grado's really shine with certain songs. Next stop my most favorite album from Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here. Check back later for the latest news.....
   
  I've gotten way to much into this hobby


----------



## Armaegis

Oh shoot, I just realized I never wrote down which colours corresponded to which opamps... I think I gave you:
  3x RC4560
  3x OPA2227
  2x AD823


----------



## DigitalFreak

*This Is Marilyn*                                                                     *The Heart Of A Rocker Babe*
   
  OK I've put Marilyn to bed for the night and Pink Floyd I have to say sounds pretty good on her. I noticed more depth in the guitar saxophone and synthesizers through Shine On You Crazy Diamond. The saxophone was especially a pleasant experience and overall really stood out in the improvement department. The end result is the music is far easier to get lost in and the overall presentation seems generally more layered. I also noticed the vocals in spots seemed a touch more defined and even a tad more distant from the listener. As I commented before the amp seems to have given my SR60i slightly more sound stage. Not crazy expansive sound stage but the music seems to have been given a tad more air between instruments. While listening to the Wish You Were Here Album I also took the liberty of playing around with the bass boost and I'm rather glad the boost on Marilyn is only a slight 1 or 2 db or what have you because anymore and I'm guessing the bass would start tripping over the mids. Overall I'm glad how the bass boost performed with the Grado and my final feeling on the matter is the bass is where I like it.
   
  After giving Pink Floyd a whirl I then decided to give a few cursory listens to some electronica tunes and although the bass boost did help fill out the general sound unsurprisingly my Grado is still a fail with the vast majority of my electronica. Face it Grado cans just aren't meant for bass heavy genre's and such genre's are best left to the tried and true bass fart cannon's. XB 500's or 700's anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  That being said the bass boost on Marilyn seems to have really filled a missing piece for the Grado as far as straight up rock and heavy metal is concerned. One band that's particularly known for incorporating a nice heavy bass line in their tunes is Godsmack. I've found my Sennheiser HD25-i-ii with it's hard hitting mid bass hump were the only cans in my arsenal who did this artist's music justice but tonight that little honor got taken back by the SR60i. Although the Senn still has the more punchier bass my Grado paired with bass boost Marilyn isn't that far behind. Factor in the Grado had the more clearer controlled highs and of coarse the famous Grado forward mids and the Senn got edged out.
   
  As I'm writing this I can't help but think it's rather interesting how the Senn and Grado reacted to amping from my Marilyn amp. The Grado developed more depth and Marilyn seemed to have caused the Grado to push far more air between the instruments. It's almost as if the Grado developed a completely new character. The Senn which I also have mated up with Marilyn reacted completely differently. The bass of the Senn in my opinion doesn't need more punch behind it and if truth be known with bass boost on the Senn bass would trip all over it's mids therefore I never use bass boost on the Senn. What I especially notice when pairing the Senn to Marilyn is the sound across the board seemed to tighten up and overall instrument placement improved. Also the highs seemed to have gained a little more control and clarity and no longer screeched in certain spots. I use the term screech only because of a lack of a better description and maybe the better way to describe it is the highs became a little more controlled and leave it at that. My current findings as far as these two headphone pairings go is Marilyn seems to be very fond of the Senn HD25-i-ii and likes to go out drinking and rocking out with him but shes also completely head over heels I wanna bang your brains out all over Assiniboine Park hot for the Grado SR60i's. This may/probably will change as I experiment with opamp rolling in the future. Who knows by this time next month Marilyn may be doing the river city jig with the SR60i and saving up her energy for a stiletto high heel and fishnet stalkings with garter belt session with a DT1350. OK so overall my final grade on my Marilyn amp is a well deserved passing grade. Well done Nathan.
   
  Good Lord I'm calling my amp Marilyn and just wrote a full fledged amp review on the Wpg meet thread at 3 in the morning? I so need help


----------



## Armaegis

Glad to hear Marilyn's doing well. Are you still on the original batteries? I've been wondering about the life there.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Glad to hear Marilyn's doing well. Are you still on the original batteries? I've been wondering about the life there.


 

  
  Yep still on original batteries I'm gonna buy some backups at Dollarama today though because I doubt there's much more life left in them. I was also thinking of maybe wrapping some electrical tape around the batteries to avoid the risk of having a short caused by the battery body making contact with the guts of the amp. What do you think good idea or a waste of time? Quick question for down the road, let's say I decide to get the same enclosure you think it would be possible to maybe crazy glue some thin rubber along the side where the volume pot is and solve the short problem thereby negating the need to cut off the side of the enclosure? I was thinking something along the lines of maybe a rubber ring used by some manufacturers to avoid wear on a metal washer or maybe even a cheap mouse pad from Dollarama.


----------



## Armaegis

How many hours have you been running so far?
   
  Only the battery terminals are conductive. The body is typically wrapped in a plastic by the manufacturer.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> How many hours have you been running so far?
> 
> Only the battery terminals are conductive. The body is typically wrapped in a plastic by the manufacturer.


 


  So far I'm guessing I must be pushing around 20 hours maybe 25 at the most. The only time I have used the gain on her was when I met up with you and tried your HD25-i-13's on her so she hasn't really had to break a sweat pushing thirsty cans yet.


----------



## DigitalFreak

For anyone interested the Shure SH115 IEM's are on sale at Futureshop. Regular price was 98.97 they're now on sale at only 49.97


----------



## acidbasement

Just finished soldering the Miu kit, and verified that it works.  Bedtime now, but I'll case it up and let y'all know what I think about it in the next few days.


----------



## DigitalFreak

.............
  ....................
  Holy crap ........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Guys check the Vmoda thread I just got picked as one of the reviewers for the Vmoda M-80 headphone.
  I've never won anything in my life before.
  Nathan get on the thread you won too


----------



## Armaegis

Whoa cool... now I gotta come up with a _"Choice of monogram letters, a word or logo artwork for the customization shields"_...
   
  Too sleepy right now. Will have to come up with something tomorrow.


----------



## DigitalFreak

I hope I don't mess up the review process I'm not exactly the most eloquent writer nor have I ever done a full fledged online review for a company before. It usually takes me a couple of days to get used to a sound signature before I'm comfortable trying to fully describe it.


----------



## acidbasement

Congrats guys.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  So far I'm pretty impressed with the little Miu amp.  I think it's a somewhat modified Grado RA1, unless I'm out to lunch.  It seems to be a bit on the bright side, which, depending on the source, is pretty nice as my HD600s are perhaps a bit darker than neutral.  I'm noticing more fine details and somewhat better soundstage than I have with some of my other amps, but doesn't that always seem to happen when trying out new gear?  Anyway, I'm going to do some more serious comparing in the next while, but it seems like a keeper.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Congrats guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  If it's on the bright side what you need are some good quality fart cannons to synergize with that amp.


----------



## Armaegis

Bump. Meet coming up this Tuesday, Sept 27th. PM me for more details if you haven't already.
   
   
   
  I also came upon a couple headphones on kijiji that may interest some of you...
   
  Sony 7506 and Koss Portapros: http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-PostersOtherAds-W0QQUserIdZ28253380
  Senn HD555: http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-electronics-Sennheiser-HD-555-Headphones-W0QQAdIdZ316163892


----------



## mythless

Bringing some hotdog/buns and a bottle of Dr. Pepper!


----------



## acidbasement

I'll get some beer and veggies/dip.


----------



## Armaegis

I can bring a pizza... and I guess a ridiculous amount of headphones.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I can bring a pizza... and I guess a ridiculous amount of headphones.


 


  Indeed, lol my load seems to be quite small this time.  I guess I'll bring the HP-2 if people promise to be extra careful with them.


----------



## Armaegis

Doesn't look to be a huge crowd. Bring what you like.


----------



## mythless

lol, all I have are the Vixen, the T50P (which you have at your place) and my IEMs (RE0/RE26).  And only got 2 amps, the Pico Slim and Sparrow.  lol my gear is pretty slim.  Should be no harm bringing the HP-2 if the crowd is smaller.


----------



## acidbasement

I didn't know you had an HP-2.  Definitely looking forward to hearing that, though i note with sadness that you didn't mention the woodied HF-2.  Did you trade up?
   
  Looks like we can potentially have quite an amp comparo, with my cmoy and Miu mrk1, plus the ones Mythless is bringing.


----------



## Ckaz

Hey guys, I know I've been a bit out of touch as if late so I apologize for that.
   
  I just wanted to know if anybody would be interested in buying my Audio-Gd C-2.1 headphone amp. If so, I could gladly bring it to the meet for people to audition. Its in perfect condition, comes with the upgraded 'Moon' OPA, and I'd be looking to let it go for around $350.


----------



## Armaegis

Mythless' Vixen is the woodied HF-2.
   
  I've got the Apex Butte as a review loaner as well. Not sure if I should bring the Bottlehead Crack, as it's kinda big.
   
  Zach, I don't remember if I sent you the address or not. It's not the same place as last time.


----------



## acidbasement

I'll help you lift the Crack.  
   
  I'd like to hear it paired with the Esoteric cdp here, to see if the tubes take the edge off.


----------



## mythless

I moved on to Vintage Hifi now, lol.  So many speakers needing new foam...I'll be bringing those Minimus 7 and 11 along unless you changed your mind, haha.


----------



## acidbasement

I think I'll probably only buy one pair from you, but I won't know which ones till I hear them - is that okay?  Otherwise I can probably come out to your place tomorrow sometime.


----------



## mythless

Sure thing, they're small enough to carry around. Hopefully you have an amp of some sort.


----------



## Ckaz

Nathan,
   
  I do have something on tonight that would conflict with the meet. As such, the only way I could make it is if someone shows interest in buying my amp (which I'm having troubles selling), in which case I could move my previous commitment. If anyone is finding $350 to be a little steep, I'm flexible with the pricing.


----------



## Armaegis

Smallish turnout today, but we got some pretty good listening sessions in. Come to think of it, probably our longest running meet too. Thanks to Iain for hosting.


----------



## DigitalFreak

So you guys had a good time? Any gear in particular that wowed the crowds?


----------



## Armaegis

The Butte made the rounds. I think orthos were perhaps the flavour-du-jour.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Nice I regret having to work today


----------



## acidbasement

I think the biggest surprise for me was how great the Yamaha HP-2 sounded without any mods.  My HP-3 sounded terrible until I modded it beyond all recognition.
   
  I also really liked the sound of the Realistic Pro-30.  Too bad its strap isn't built for eggheads like me.  
   
  Thanks to Armaegis, Mythless, and Deeplogic for coming.


----------



## Armaegis

See, I've got the opposite with a very wide and kinda square head. I often wind up with headbands pinching into my temples.


----------



## deeplogic

Thanks for having us!
   
  I too liked the sound of the Realistic Pro-30 though I didn't have the issues with it fitting my head like you did. I also fell in love with Armaegis' modified Pioneers. 
   
  Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Armaegis

You can get most of the same sound from the HDJ-500 which is a bit smaller and a third of the price. I could also mod it for you if you like.


----------



## acidbasement

Hey, an off-topic question for you portable audio people:  what media player should my mom get?  She really liked the look of the iPod Touch she saw recently, and now she wants one, or something similar.
   
  Her criteria: easy to use (she's not tech-savvy at all), decent screen and sound, not too expensive, wifi, camera, approximately Touch-sized.
   
  My criteria (as her most likely source of tech support): preferably not Apple.  I realize this is somewhat silly, but I have a probably unreasonable anti-Apple bias.
   
  I'm thinking of the Creative Zen.  Anything else you might suggest?


----------



## Armaegis

I'm no help... my media players are the Fuze and Clip+. Something with wifi and camera... might as well get a newfangled cell phone with all the features built in.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Hey, an off-topic question for you portable audio people:  what media player should my mom get?  She really liked the look of the iPod Touch she saw recently, and now she wants one, or something similar.
> 
> Her criteria: easy to use (she's not tech-savvy at all), decent screen and sound, not too expensive, wifi, camera, approximately Touch-sized.
> 
> ...


 


   


  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I'm no help... my media players are the Fuze and Clip+. Something with wifi and camera... might as well get a newfangled cell phone with all the features built in.


 


  If you decide to go for a phone instead of a dedicated player stay away from the HTC and Acer handsets from what I've read the sound quality isn't the best. If she wants wifi camera plus handheld mobility she doesn't have many options as far as an iPod touch replacement goes. The Sony stuff isn't bad but the screen is smaller and as far as I know they don't have wifi and no camera. I also remember reading something about Sony making a dedicated player using Android as it's OS but no idea if you can get it in N. America. If you decide to forgo the other options and just go the dedicated player route Cowan might be an alternative the little I know about them seems to suggest they're good players but on the forums you get a wide variety of people either loving them or hating them. Seems to me the people who really like the Cowan stuff are the people who love to play with EQing. Fiio was supposed to put out a dedicated player but the project was frozen and nobody knows if the player will ever come out. The T51 or as it's known on here the sFlo player is supposed to be a great sounding player and not overly pricey but the UI is far from user friendly. If you decide to go the iPod route I would recommend you hold off for a bit before buying it. Tomorrow Apple is announcing a new phone and rumor has it the iPod touch might also get a mention. If not usually they have an update on the iPods within a couple of months after the iPhone update. I'm thinking you might have to go the smartphone route to get all the features she wants. From what I've read on the tech blogs Samsung usually makes good hardware and their Android OS is skinned to look similar to iOS. If you're really tech savy and are willing to put in the time for research there's enough Android dedicated forums on the net which provide custom ROM's that will root the Samsung handset and let you personalize it to her exact liking.


----------



## acidbasement

I think my dad is going to get her the Touch.  Ah well, I'll have some fun playing with it I'm sure.


----------



## acidbasement

Hey, congrats Nathan!  Your review made the front page!


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah, I saw the picture on the front page and thought "hmm, that picture looks familiar... holycrapImadefrontpage!"


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Yeah, I saw the picture on the front page and thought "hmm, that picture looks familiar... holycrapImadefrontpage!"


 

 So how's it feel to be one of the head kahunas on Head-Fi? Be sure to remember us little people while sitting up there on the contributor thrown.


----------



## Armaegis

heh, well I have a long while yet before I start catching up to the massive contributors like Skylab or Joker or Project86 or Headphoneaddict, etc etc.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey people, tomorrow (Saturday) 2pm. Super last minute mini-meet? If anyone's available, give me a shout.


----------



## Armaegis

Wow, has anyone seen this? http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/648968737-mapletree_ear_tube_headphone_amp_/
  That's a good price for the MAD Ear+. If I were a grado guy this would be pretty tempting...


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Wow, has anyone seen this? http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/648968737-mapletree_ear_tube_headphone_amp_/
> That's a good price for the MAD Ear+. If I were a grado guy this would be pretty tempting...


 

 Sometimes it's really hard hiding out in ones man cave trying to avoid the dreaded upgradeitous. I see the same guy even has the new PS500 up for sale. So Nathan did you finally hear a Grado you liked? I personally loved the RS1i when I first heard it. I'm curious to hear what you thought.


----------



## KraftD1

Was good to try out some gear yesterday, thanks for hosting Armaegis.  That MAD Ear+ is tempting, a bit too large for my current desktop setup though...


----------



## Armaegis

That's the cheapest I've even seen someone sell it. I've been wanting to build one of those too.
  
  Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Sometimes it's really hard hiding out in ones man cave trying to avoid the dreaded upgradeitous. I see the same guy even has the new PS500 up for sale. So Nathan did you finally hear a Grado you liked? I personally loved the RS1i when I first heard it. I'm curious to hear what you thought.


 

 The bass had a little more kick than othe Grados I've heard, but I also thought the treble was a bit too sibilant for my tastes. Granted, this was in comparison to the Vixen which is far mellower.


----------



## mythless

It's all about amp synergy!  I can't remember if you ever heard the Vixen off the Sansui amp that Iain brought over.  First time I ever realized how important synergy was.  And, I was mighty shocked too, these days I don't get too much audio shocked anymore.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





mythless said:


> It's all about amp synergy!  I can't remember if you ever heard the Vixen off the Sansui amp that Iain brought over.  First time I ever realized how important synergy was.  And, I was mighty shocked too, these days I don't get too much audio shocked anymore.


 


  I take it you'd rather lose a kidney then your vixen lol


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I take it you'd rather lose a kidney then your vixen lol


 


  The Vixens are gone, sadly.  But, really had no use for them.  I am even tempted to sell my Pico Slim but I need it to drive my RE262.  Hrmmm, and I still have my sparrow....
  Literally, my headphone gear has greatly diminished.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





mythless said:


> The Vixens are gone, sadly.  But, really had no use for them.  I am even tempted to sell my Pico Slim but I need it to drive my RE262.  Hrmmm, and I still have my sparrow....
> Literally, my headphone gear has greatly diminished.


 


  Sounds like you plan on cleaning house soon.


----------



## Armaegis

He's moved on to the bigger world of vintage amps and speakers.


----------



## mythless

And other motives.  In short, I tend to go by this type of philosophy: If I'm not using it (and most likely collecting dust), I rather have the money and let someone else enjoy it.


----------



## sckeith

Hi folks
   
  When I'm not using my headphones I keep them on a styrofoam head. My wife won't be doing anymore craft sales so she has 3 styrofoam heads that won't get used anymore. If anybody would want them they are free for the taking. All you have to do is pick them up from the Grant Park area.
   
  Also anybody know what I can do with a pair of 35 year old Audio Technica AT-706 headphones, I mean is there a headphone museum in town
   
  Thanks
   
  Steve


----------



## Armaegis

I'd be interested in them, and possibly the Audio Technica. Sent you a pm...


----------



## Armaegis

Also, if anybody has a headphone shells (dead cable or driver for example), let me know. I'm looking for some donor shells for some ortho driver transplants. Or possibly I'd even buy a functioning Ultrasone if the price is right.


----------



## acidbasement

Hey Nathan, I'm not sure if they're appropriate for ortho transplants, but Princess Auto has circumaural ear protectors for ~$3/pair - essentially isolation headphones without drivers or cables.  They're not the greatest, comfort-wise, but for $3, they're probably worth an experiment.  Maybe they'll sound fantastic; who knows?


----------



## mythless

More electrets!  Haha  If you get them off Steve, Nathan, and he still has the foam heads I wouldn't mind having them, can use them to hold my remaining headphones.


----------



## Armaegis

Sure thing. Just give me a call/text sometime.


----------



## acidbasement

Hey guys, want to do a group buy on these?
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57337747-47/how-good-can-$21.59-headphones-be/?part=authorRss&subj=news&tag=latestNewsRss&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook&dlvrit=219158
   
  I'm not sure if my headphone tastes are in line with Steve Guttenberg's, but at $22, I think I might order a few pairs of these for me and some friends.  Looks like shipping cost for one is ~$23, and it's only another $3 or so per additional set.
   
  They're currently back-ordered, probably thanks to Steve's review, so we probably wouldn't get them till early January.


----------



## Armaegis

If we get a couple more people in to knock the shipping price down, I'd be game.


----------



## acidbasement

I'll be ordering three, Nathan, so if you want to buy one, the combined shipping is $31.20.  It works out to ~$30 USD per headphone including shipping, before tax and duty.
   
  If anyone else wants to jump in, it will bring the price down to $28.40 per heaphone.
   
  David?  Sandeep?


----------



## Armaegis

You'll have to pm David. He doesn't check the forums very much.


----------



## acidbasement

Done.


----------



## deeplogic

Sure, why not. I game for a cheap pair of cans. It's always nice to have an extra pair or 5 laying about. Mark me down for 1 please.


----------



## acidbasement

Excellent, so we have Nathan, Sandeep, David, me, and three of my non-HF friends/family wanting a set of these.  Seven pairs brings the cost per unit to:
   
  7 cans - $148.61
  S&H - $40.51
   
  Total - $189.12
   
  189 / 7 = $27.02
   
  They're backordered till next week, so maybe I'll wait till Monday to order, in case anyone else wants to jump in.


----------



## Armaegis

Anyone up for a meet over the holidays?


----------



## KraftD1

Sure, I'll be in town.


----------



## acidbasement

I'll be in town this weekend, but will probably be too busy with family stuff to get together.


----------



## Armaegis

Perhaps something the week between Xmas and New Year?


----------



## cyberidd

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Excellent, so we have Nathan, Sandeep, David, me, and three of my non-HF friends/family wanting a set of these.  Seven pairs brings the cost per unit to:
> 
> 7 cans - $148.61
> S&H - $40.51
> ...


 


  Hey Iain, if its not too late I wouldn't mind jumping in on this for 1 pair.  
   
  Also, I'd be up for a meet some time between xmas and new years, or after that, but I'll be pretty busy any time before xmas so that would be out for me.


----------



## Armaegis

Maybe Wednesday the 28th?


----------



## deeplogic

I barely have time for the holidays during holiday season so I probably wouldn't make the meet.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Man it's been quiet in here. Anyone out there still alive?


----------



## Armaegis

I'm still around. Life's just been hectic lately, and I'll be out of town for a couple weeks soon.


----------



## DigitalFreak

We got one living soul so far, anybody else out there still breathing???


----------



## acidbasement

I'm still here, though I tend to pretty much only log into hf to check this thread.  The other headphone forum, whose name is not allowed to be typed here (in all seriousness), is where I spend most of my time.
   
  I haven't made that monoprice order yet, which turned out to be a good thing because someone else jumped on-board to make it ten sets of headphones (yay discount!).  I'll get on that soon, but I'm not sure when I'll get myself to Winnipeg.  Feb. 12 seems possible.


----------



## KraftD1

Alive, but things have been crazy lately.


----------



## KraftD1

Kind of a Winnipeg question.  If I'm wearing some IEMs and catching the bus, how is it on the cord to be exposed to -30 to -40 temperatures while waiting at a stop or walking?  Some of it runs outside my jacket sometimes and I don't really want the cords to have problems.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





kraftd1 said:


> Kind of a Winnipeg question.  If I'm wearing some IEMs and catching the bus, how is it on the cord to be exposed to -30 to -40 temperatures while waiting at a stop or walking?  Some of it runs outside my jacket sometimes and I don't really want the cords to have problems.


 

 My EX600's and Coppers it's not a big deal but my UE700 and X10 cables become very stiff and microphonics goes through the roof. I usually keep my cord under my jacket and I find as long as it's next to your skin doesn't stiffen up to badly.


----------



## KraftD1

They usually run pretty close to my skin if they are outside, so hope it doesn't cause any issues down the road.


----------



## mythless

I need a new desktop setup and need the whole shebang, DAC + Amp.  I am thinking on going the separate DAC and Amp route.  Don't know what's available these days, but I think I know what amp I might get.  Any good DAC around $150 that has optical + USB in?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





mythless said:


> I need a new desktop setup and need the whole shebang, DAC + Amp.  I am thinking on going the separate DAC and Amp route.  Don't know what's available these days, but I think I know what amp I might get.  Any good DAC around $150 that has optical + USB in?


 


  What happened to your Sparrow it die on you?


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> What happened to your Sparrow it die on you?


 


  Nah gave it to my Dad so he can run the Fostex T50RP when he listens/watches classical music on the computer.  Might for the cheap Musical Paradise all in one for $70 for the meantime.


----------



## acidbasement

E-MU 0404 USB are supposed to be very good, with a great headphone amp and optical/SPDIF as well.  I'm not sure if they're still floating around the used market, but I'd guess that they are.  Pretty sure I've seen them for less than $150 used.  http://asia.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=237&subcategory=609&product=15167


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> E-MU 0404 USB are supposed to be very good, with a great headphone amp and optical/SPDIF as well.  I'm not sure if they're still floating around the used market, but I'd guess that they are.  Pretty sure I've seen them for less than $150 used.  http://asia.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=237&subcategory=609&product=15167


 


  There's actually one in the city on Kijiji, I'll probably poke around to see on head-fi if there are some good deals on a DAC.


----------



## acidbasement

Oh neat.  I just sent that guy a message.  I'll have to sell a few things to buy it though, if I decide to do so that is.


----------



## mythless

Tell me if you can beat him down on pricing.  He's a bit of a weird guy...


----------



## acidbasement

He hasn't responded to my email, so I guess he's not interested in dickering.  I told him that 200 was a bit rich.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Oh neat.  I just sent that guy a message.  I'll have to sell a few things to buy it though, if I decide to do so that is.


 


  Whatcha selling mang lol???


----------



## acidbasement

Well I'd part with my uDac for starters, if I had another USB dac coming in.  Interested?  I know it's not FOTM anymore, and it doesn't measure as well as a lot of stuff, but it's cheap and pretty darn good IMO.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Well I'd part with my uDac for starters, if I had another USB dac coming in.  Interested?  I know it's not FOTM anymore, and it doesn't measure as well as a lot of stuff, but it's cheap and pretty darn good IMO.


 


  Thanks but nahhh, right now I'm concentrating on my mobile setup. My desire right now is a all in one mobile DAC/amp for iPod and IEM's. Its times like this I wish there was better available in Wpg. Wpg seems so primitive in mid to upper level electronics when compared to other places.


----------



## DigitalFreak

If anyone in Wpg is interested I have a red Apple Nano 16 Gig that I bought last year. Originally the plan was to use it as my ultra portable rig but between my Clip+ iPod Touch and 160 gig iPod Classic I never found a need for it. It's currently in my desk drawer sealed in it's original box unopened so it's condition is new never used. I'm open to trades specifically IEM's or a mobile DAC/amp combo. I haven't bothered putting it on the FS forums because I can't be bothered mulling through a bunch of low ball offers. If anyone in our Wpg crowd is interested and has anything they think I might be interested in as a trade let me know. Off the top of my head Hifiman or Grado IEM's would definitely be of interest to me as well as a UE Tri-Fi10. Mobile DAC/amp wise a Leckerton, Arrow or Pico would also interest me. Leave me a shout if anyone is interested and if they think they have anything I would be interested in.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> If anyone in Wpg is interested I have a red Apple Nano 16 Gig that I bought last year. Originally the plan was to use it as my ultra portable rig but between my Clip+ iPod Touch and 160 gig iPod Classic I never found a need for it. It's currently in my desk drawer sealed in it's original box unopened so it's condition is new never used. I'm open to trades specifically IEM's or a mobile DAC/amp combo. I haven't bothered putting it on the FS forums because I can't be bothered mulling through a bunch of low ball offers. If anyone in our Wpg crowd is interested and has anything they think I might be interested in as a trade let me know. Off the top of my head Hifiman or Grado IEM's would definitely be of interest to me as well as a UE Tri-Fi10. Mobile DAC/amp wise a Leckerton, Arrow or Pico would also interest me. Leave me a shout if anyone is interested and if they think they have anything I would be interested in.


 


  lol well what a coincidence!  If you do manage to sell off some of your gear and if you can find a DAC, I do have the Hifiman RE-262 and Pico Slim that I can sell as a package for a really good price.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





mythless said:


> lol well what a coincidence!  If you do manage to sell off some of your gear and if you can find a DAC, I do have the Hifiman RE-262 and Pico Slim that I can sell as a package for a really good price.


 


  OKKAAYYYY, I take it you're not interested in the nano. Does the Pico have a DAC and what is the condition of the 262's? Message me the details if you wish Mythless maybe we can work something out. You sure you wouldn't like the nano it's brand spanking new the box is even still sealed?


----------



## acidbasement

Okay, I finally ordered those monoprice headphones!  They're about $27 each shipped, plus whatever customs fees there are.  They're being shipped by USPS, so there will be no brokerage fees at least, but there may be PST, GST, and duty.  Hopefully everyone who indicated interest is still interested.


----------



## Armaegis

Hmm, I just had a guy offer me a trade for a Pico dac (not the dac/amp). I don't really need it, but it anyone here's interested in the pico dac maybe we can work something out.


----------



## mythless

What is the item in trade?  Btw, I still have your spare T50RP.  Oh, and I need to borrow your soldering iron!  I cannot find the proper tip for the old one you gave me.


----------



## acidbasement

The monoprice headphones just arrived today.
  They sound pretty darn good, without any kind of break-in.  They have a bit of the midbass resonance common to closed headphones, but not at an upsetting level.  I'd probably still put the KSC75 ahead of them in the bargain-of-the-century category, but the KSC75 is a bit less comfortable, doesn't isolate, and is a bit lighter on the bass.  They put a bit of pressure on the top of my cone-shaped head, but not too bad.
   
  Currently rocking to Gamma Ray - "Hell Yeah!  The awesome foursome and the Finnish keyboarder who didn't want to wear his Donald Duck Costume, Live in Montreal", one of my favourite power metal albums, if not the last word on recording quality.  These cans bring out the live mojo.
   
  I'll PM the group-buyers about getting them into your hands.
   
  As I write this, I'm enjoying them more and more.  They're very engaging for hard rock music, at least.  I'd say the KSC75 is a bit airier with better soundstage, while the 8323's have a bit more jam ("jam" is a word that should be in the audiophile lexicon).


----------



## acidbasement

Still haven't heard from Andrew or Sandeep about picking up headphones.  They're still in Winnipeg.  Are you guys around?


----------



## ajm

I am around in the city. I see this thread has died down alot.We should do some kind of meet. I've currently got some decent headphones: Denon d2000, audio technica esw9, fischer audio fa-011, koss dj pro100.


----------



## acidbasement

I'm not in the city, but I'd love to get together next time I come in.  Not sure when that will be.  I recently acquired a Sony D-5A portable CDP, the first one ever made, from 1984.  Duncan's old review of portable CDPs gave it 4/5 stars, and I'd have to agree.  It's pretty special.


----------



## Armaegis

I think I've become the defacto organizer of the meets, though response has been lukewarm. I would really like to see a more confirmed interest from several people before I start trying to organize another one.


----------



## KraftD1

Out of town the next couple weekends, but after that I'd be up for a meet.  Not much new, except a FiiO E10 I picked up.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Nothing much going on headphone wise on my end. I've picked up a pair of AT wood clip ons a pair of tri-fi's and am currently in the middle of reviewing an IEM for HiSound called the PoPo


----------



## sckeith

Howdy folks in Winnipeg
   
  I bought a pair of Klipsch S3 in ear headphones and it turns out I just don't like that style so I will stay with the over the ear type. I'd be interested in seeing what people think of these headphones, not sure what I'm going to do with them as yet..Steve


----------



## Armaegis

I think DigitalFreak is our resident iem addict expert.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





sckeith said:


> Howdy folks in Winnipeg
> 
> I bought a pair of Klipsch S3 in ear headphones and it turns out I just don't like that style so I will stay with the over the ear type. I'd be interested in seeing what people think of these headphones, not sure what I'm going to do with them as yet..Steve


 
   
   
   
  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I think DigitalFreak is our resident iem addict expert.


 
   
   
   
  Quote: 





sckeith said:


> Howdy folks in Winnipeg
> 
> I bought a pair of Klipsch S3 in ear headphones and it turns out I just don't like that style so I will stay with the over the ear type. I'd be interested in seeing what people think of these headphones, not sure what I'm going to do with them as yet..Steve


 
   
  Ummm yeah, I actually had those for a few days and I returned them because they weren't my cup of tea. Personally, I'd say go for a comparitivly priced Ultimate Ears IEM but that's just me.


----------



## DigitalFreak

@ Armaegis
   
  Yo dude my UHA-4 finally came in. Check out the PICS


----------



## sckeith

I didn't know if I could take them back but I'm going to today to see what happens.I don't know if this type is for me
   
  Thanks
   
  Steve


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> @ Armaegis
> 
> Yo dude my UHA-4 finally came in. Check out the PICS


 
   
  Nice. I'd like to hear it stacked up against the iBasso D10. Hmm it's actually a little bigger than I thought it was.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Nice. I'd like to hear it stacked up against the iBasso D10. Hmm it's actually a little bigger than I thought it was.


 
   

 I'll be free next weekend on Sunday and probably Monday. I'll send you a text message or a PM on here and we'll set something up. I'm rather curious to see how it stacks up against your iBasso myself.


----------



## Armaegis

Sunday afternoon I'm free, and Monday is up in the air.


----------



## ElmerK

If there is a Winnipeg meet up sometime I might be interested. After a long headphone hiatus I am back into them due to my wife's shift work.
   
  Headphones:
   
  I have an old pair of Sennheiser HD477's, which I bought years ago for comfort. I recently acquired Koss Tony Bennetts.
   
  I also decided to go retro and I have Sennheiser HD414 (60ohm) and Sennheiser HD424 headphones on the way.
  (A sentimental purchase because I could not afford  them back in the day)
   
  Amplifiers:
  I have an Electric Avenues PA2V2 which I bought years ago, #1077. I recently purchased a Bravo Ocean tube amplifier which I love.
   
  Cables:
   
  Aphrodite Cu29 Morpheus Sennheiser version cable on its way as well.
   
  Future:
   
  I am considering a Fiio E9/E17 combination and some kind of audiophile headphone over ear headphones. Maybe even Shure 535 in ears.


----------



## Armaegis

I don't have anything in the plans at the moment, though if there's interest I'd be happy to put one together. It's getting warm enough again we might do another bbq at my place (been two years since the first one).


----------



## acidbasement

I'll be in Winnipeg this weekend, but I'm not sure if I'll have time to meet up.  Early afternoon on Sunday might be doable, but it's highly uncertain so don't plan around me.  I've acquired a Sony D-5A (from 1984, first discman ever made) since our last get-together, and it sounds really good to my ears.  Aside from that, I still have my HD600 in case anyone hasn't tried them out.  I also put my KSC75 drivers on a PortaPro headband, the result of which is a bit more bass at the expense of some soundstage.
   
  If people are getting together on Friday or Saturday and want to try out my gear, I can probably drop it off with David, as I'm hoping to see him anyway for a speaker deal.


----------



## KraftD1

This weekend is no good for me, out of the city this one and the following one. Nothing too new in terms of gear, picked up a used Ibasso T3 and a Fiio L9 recently.


----------



## Greyowl

@KraftD1 >> Are you happy with the T3?  I was considering this for a portable amp to drive these RE0s, which sound nice but need a power boost out of this little clip+?
   
  I'd been on Head-fi for awhile before I stumbled across_ IC: Winnipeg _thread when _Armaegis _was dishing out his perogy recipe.  Would be up for a meeting with other local head-fiers more towards the summer months.
   
  Cheers


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Early afternoon on Sunday might be doable, but it's highly uncertain so don't plan around me.


 
   
  I'm free Sunday afternoon if people wanted to do a mini-meet. Even if we don't haul out too much gear, it's always fun to hang out with people. BBQ anyone? I can offer my place down in Fort Richmond.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





greyowl said:


> @KraftD1 >> Are you happy with the T3?  I was considering this for a portable amp to drive these RE0s, which sound nice but need a power boost out of this little clip+?
> 
> I'd been on Head-fi for awhile before I stumbled across_ IC: Winnipeg _thread when _Armaegis _was dishing out his perogy recipe.  Would be up for a meeting with other local head-fiers more towards the summer months.
> 
> Cheers


 
   
  You're new to me on here......so how you like the RE0? I've run across a few users on here who say they're very Grado like.


----------



## DigitalFreak

OK, I thought I'd throw this on the thread and give the Wpg chapter of Head-Fi first crack at it. I'm ging to be doing some spring cleaning of my IEM collection. I'll probably be throwing up a post in the FS forums in a few weeks. Any who if anyone is interested I have some IEM's that need a good home as well as a nice new Nano. Up for grabs are the following IEM's:
   
  Ultimate Ears 600
  Klipsch Image X10
  Klipsch S4
  HiSound PoPo
  Xears Experience XE200PRO Walnut Edition
  iPod Nono 16 gig (red) in original packaging and never opened and used
   
  All IEM's listed are in like new condition and includes all accessories. They're all generally good sounding entry to mid tier IEM's. If interested drop me a PM. I thought I'd give someone from Wpg first crack before I posted them up on the FS forums


----------



## KraftD1

Quote: 





greyowl said:


> @KraftD1 >> Are you happy with the T3?  I was considering this for a portable amp to drive these RE0s, which sound nice but need a power boost out of this little clip+?


 
   
  I'm liking it so far, picked it up used a few weeks ago, using it with my ipod classic.  With the LOD it's an improvement on the headphone out and has a decent amount of power with the gain switches, actually drives my T70 (250 ohm) nicely.  It's my first portable amp, so I can't give a real comparison with others.


----------



## acidbasement

Hey DigitalFreak, my mom was mulling over the possibility of getting the Klipsch S4 awhile back.  I'll see if she's still needing something.
   
  Greyowl, are you from Winnipeg or the hinterland?  Your username implies that we might be neighbours.


----------



## acidbasement

Looks like a get-together Sunday afternoon will not be in the cards for me after all.  We're going to depart the city shortly after lunch.


----------



## Greyowl

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> You're new to me on here......so how you like the RE0? I've run across a few users on here who say they're very Grado like


 
   
  DigitalFreak - I located Head-fi about a year ago when I was looking for a set of full-size hps and have simply followed on because I find it a very interesting and informative forum.  Several months later I stumbled upon the _IC: Winnipeg _thread.  I've never gave much consideration to portable audio until recently when I picked-up a 4g clip+ from Future Shop for $29.99 (my previous mp3 player was some no-name job that lasted less than a month).  I was quite surprised by the audio quality and thought an IEM would boost the sq and give better isolation than the supplied sansa ear buds.  Back to Head-fi where I located a new set of RE0's from a guy in Toronto.  I've had them for a couple of months now and after some burn-in I've come to the conclusion that for their price, the RE0's are quite a nice IEM if you like a neutral sound,  I enjoy their detail, instruments are well separated and distinct, vocals are great.  But they do require a bass boost for most music, a common complaint with the RE0.  I've discovered that the bass problem attenuates somewhat when the hps are properly amped and running a 60 ohm impedence hp out of the clip+ is pushing its capability.  Unfortunately the clip+ doesn't have a LOD and I'm reluctant to double amp.  Anyway, I'll probably look for a better matched IEM than getting a portable amp.  I'm more interested in setting up a music server to run into my home stereo.
   
    
  Quote:


kraftd1 said:


> I'm liking it so far, picked it up used a few weeks ago, using it with my ipod classic.  With the LOD it's an improvement on the headphone out and has a decent amount of power with the gain switches, actually drives my T70 (250 ohm) nicely.  It's my first portable amp, so I can't give a real comparison with others.


 
  KraftD1 - have you compared the sq from your ipod when connecting the T3 to the hp-out compared to the LOD?  When I bought the clip+, a LOD option was something that I never even considered.  Live and learn.
   
  Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Greyowl, are you from Winnipeg or the hinterland?  Your username implies that we might be neighbours.


 
  acidbasement - I only wish that I was from your hinterland, hence my admiration for our provincial bird - not the namesake author located in RMNP.  Alas, it's Wpg. for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
   
  I only log onto Head-fi a couple times a week, but it's good to say hi
   
  Cheers


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





greyowl said:


> DigitalFreak - I located Head-fi about a year ago when I was looking for a set of full-size hps and have simply followed on because I find it a very interesting and informative forum.  Several months later I stumbled upon the _IC: Winnipeg _thread.  I've never gave much consideration to portable audio until recently when I picked-up a 4g clip+ from Future Shop for $29.99 (my previous mp3 player was some no-name job that lasted less than a month).  I was quite surprised by the audio quality and thought an IEM would boost the sq and give better isolation than the supplied sansa ear buds.  Back to Head-fi where I located a new set of RE0's from a guy in Toronto.  I've had them for a couple of months now and after some burn-in I've come to the conclusion that for their price, the RE0's are quite a nice IEM if you like a neutral sound,  I enjoy their detail, instruments are well separated and distinct, vocals are great.  But they do require a bass boost for most music, a common complaint with the RE0.  I've discovered that the bass problem attenuates somewhat when the hps are properly amped and running a 60 ohm impedence hp out of the clip+ is pushing its capability.  Unfortunately the clip+ doesn't have a LOD and I'm reluctant to double amp.  Anyway, I'll probably look for a better matched IEM than getting a portable amp.  I'm more interested in setting up a music server to run into my home stereo.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


 
   
  I'd guess you're on the right track, looking for a more suitable IEM rather than a new amp, though I would also suggest that there's no reason that I know of not to double-amp the Clip+ (Nathan?).  Most people on here (this forum, not this thread) tend to exaggerate the effect that an amp can have - not that it's not important, but my experience says headphones and source make a much bigger impact.  If you like the sound of your source but want more volume, a cmoy (et al.) can give it to you easily and cheaply without changing the sound in any noticeable way if you're listening on the go.
   
  You're welcome to stop by for coffee if you head out to RMNP ever.


----------



## KraftD1

Quote: 





greyowl said:


> Quote:
> KraftD1 - have you compared the sq from your ipod when connecting the T3 to the hp-out compared to the LOD?  When I bought the clip+, a LOD option was something that I never even considered.  Live and learn.
> 
> Cheers


 
   
  I haven't given it a go without the LOD and it's actually packed for a trip right now.  I'll echo the sentiments above, it's not a huge difference.  Got it used and for the price worth it for a better clarity, volume control and more power when needed.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hey guys i just came from FutureShop and found out they have the JVC HA-FXT90 on their shelves for 100 bones. I grabbed myself a pair and must say they're not half bad for the money. Nowhere near a game changer but a nice sounding IEM none the less.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> I'd guess you're on the right track, looking for a more suitable IEM rather than a new amp, though I would also suggest that there's no reason that I know of not to double-amp the Clip+ (Nathan?).  Most people on here (this forum, not this thread) tend to exaggerate the effect that an amp can have - not that it's not important, but my experience says headphones and source make a much bigger impact.  If you like the sound of your source but want more volume, a cmoy (et al.) can give it to you easily and cheaply without changing the sound in any noticeable way if you're listening on the go.
> 
> You're welcome to stop by for coffee if you head out to RMNP ever.


 
   
  In general, yeah the _requirements_ of amping are exaggerated. That said, the _audible effects_ of different amps is often noticeable to a trained ear.
   
  Double amping is not the great evil that most people make it out to be. The main (ie: most likely noticeable) problem lies in the fact that you wind up amplifying the noise level of your source. Usually this is not much of a concern since the noise floor is significantly below that of the music. However, for particularly sensitive iems or "audiophile" music with a lot of soft space between notes, this may be a problem... but unlikely unless you have a noisy source to begin with. Just to throw random numbers at you guys, noise measurements are frequently in the -80 to 90 dB range (conservative), while the human ear has trouble picking out differences of 30dB when there's music playing. Even considering that you might be amplifying the noise, you're well below the threshold of hearing. Keep in mind this doesn't account for "significant" noise sources like dirty usb power or ground loops, but that's an entirely different ballgame altogether. 
   
  Attaching an amp to the clip in some ways will even improve the sound output from a purely electrical viewpoint, since the output of the clip is driving the high impedance load of the amp's input. If you have no idea what that means, don't worry, it's (mostly) a good thing and will actually improve your battery life in the clip. 
   
  Biggest impact on sound, absolutely the headphones/iems first. I've done enough modding and driver transplants of headphones to know what (generally) affects the sound.
   
  Assuming you have adequate amping (sufficient voltage and current headroom) with clean power source, then I would say source has the next greatest effect. Signal processing also holds huge sway on the sound. Everything from EQ to HTRF filters. For those who've never tried, room and acoustic simulators are *fantastic* with headphones.


----------



## Greyowl

Thanks _acidbasement _& _Armaegis _for your feedback.  This is just the sort of opinion that I value.
   
  Contrary to my initial reluctance, maybe an inexpensive portable amp is the way to go, since double amping will not have the negative impact that I imagined.  Most people consider the source quality from the clip+ to be quite good, however, I do notice a considerable improvement is sq when listening to the same files through my laptop.  My question, therefore, is the improvement of the RE0 a result of a better soundcard in the laptop compared to the clip, or is the laptop simply better able to drive the 60 ohm impedence of the RE0's.  From what you say about source>amp, then maybe amping the clip still won't give me the sq that I hear from the laptop.  That would surprise me because everyone tells me the soundcards in laptops aren't that good.
   
  I wasn't at all concerned about this sort of thing six months ago, but I've come to enjoy the benefits of portable audio.
   
  I'll save my other questions for a later post.
   
  Regards


----------



## Armaegis

I would venture to say that the sound "quality" of the laptop is not necessarily better than the clip, but just simply that the synergy/interaction with the laptop produces a sound more pleasing to your ear. If you happen to listen loudly, the laptop also has more power/headroom available than the clip.


----------



## sckeith

Hi 
 I see you're selling of your IEMs  Too bad I didn't see this before my trip to Future Shop. I figured I was using the Klipsch s3 incorrectly because they sounded so bad. At Future Shop they had the Klipsch S2 on sale for 40.00 so I picked up a pair. The middle sized tips sounded bad and so did the smaller tips. I tried the largest size and they sounded pretty good so I guess the problem was how I used the S3's. 
   
  Thanks
   
  Steve


----------



## Armaegis

Trying to find iems that fit me properly has been impossible. I have small ear canals that are not only different sized but also at slightly different angles. I currently have the V-sonic GR07 which sounds great and has the adjustable nozzles, but even with that I have a lot of trouble getting it to fit consistently. I used to have the Shure SE215 which I thought was pretty good in terms of fit, except it was just a tiny bit too big to be comfortable.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Have you tried Comply tips yet? They usually solve the problem for me.


----------



## Greyowl

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Have you tried Comply tips yet? They usually solve the problem for me.


 
   
  Where do you buy them?  I haven't found anyone locally that sells tips separately.


----------



## DigitalFreak

You can't buy them anywhere here in the stores. The only tips I have seen sold separately were at BestBuy and those were the packs of Monster tips. Those to me were 75% useless and highly over priced. You can order Comply tips at this site HERE. Once you know what size you need you can sometimes save a few bucks by buying them off of Amazon.


----------



## Armaegis

I was at Long & McQuade (Stafford) the other day and I saw some boxes with assorted tips. I didn't take a very good look though, so I'm not quite sure what they were. Can't seem to find it in the online store either, hmm. Might be worth making a visit just to check it out.
   
  I have a few foam tips, but none of them fit my Gr07 since it has a fairly wide nozzel.


----------



## Greyowl

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I was at* Long & McQuade (Stafford)* the other day and I saw some boxes with assorted tips. I didn't take a very good look though, so I'm not quite sure what they were. Can't seem to find it in the online store either, hmm. Might be worth making a visit just to check it out.
> 
> I have a few foam tips, but none of them fit my Gr07 since it has a fairly wide nozzel.


 
   
  Thanks, I'll check that out before ordering online.
   
  Strangely the large-size rubber tips supplied by Hifiman don't fit the nozzel of the RE0 so I've been using the medium-sized ones even though the fit isn't ideal.  The soft biflange ones don't stay in at all. Hmmmm.


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





greyowl said:


> Thanks _acidbasement _& _Armaegis _for your feedback.  This is just the sort of opinion that I value.
> 
> Contrary to my initial reluctance, maybe an inexpensive portable amp is the way to go, since double amping will not have the negative impact that I imagined.  Most people consider the source quality from the clip+ to be quite good, however, I do notice a considerable improvement is sq when listening to the same files through my laptop.  My question, therefore, is the improvement of the RE0 a result of a better soundcard in the laptop compared to the clip, or is the laptop simply better able to drive the 60 ohm impedence of the RE0's.  From what you say about source>amp, then maybe amping the clip still won't give me the sq that I hear from the laptop.  That would surprise me because everyone tells me the soundcards in laptops aren't that good.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The big problem with sound from laptops is the RF interference coming from all the internal parts of a laptop that have nothing to do with the audio output.  That's the main reason why external USB DAC/amps got popular.  You shouldn't need an expensive one at all to get a noticeable improvement over the headphone out from the laptop - the main thing is getting the analogue signal entirely out of the computer case.


----------



## Armaegis

Though to play devil's advocate, sometimes the usb power lines are actually dirtier than that of the internal sound card, which can result in worse sound.


----------



## mythless

Didn't Nuforce make a high performance USB cable?


----------



## Armaegis

I meant the actual power feeding the usb device, not the cable itself. The cable itself shouldn't make much of a difference beyond basic shielding.


----------



## KraftD1

Can't really host, but any interest in a meet in the next few weeks?  Looks like I'm leaving the province in early June.


----------



## Armaegis

I'd be up for something. I can volunteer to host unless someone else steps up.


----------



## KraftD1

Anybody else this weekend or next?  Moving to southern Ontario in early June (med school), have a Fiio E10, Nuforce HDP, Beyerdynamic T70, Grado RS1i, SM3 V1 and iBasso T3 I can bring if anyone is interested.


----------



## Armaegis

This weekend I am busy Fri/Sat evenings. Next weekend I am busy Fri evening and Sat all day. 
   
  So best times for me would be this week Fri/Sat daytime or Sunday anytime, or next week Sunday anytime.


----------



## DigitalFreak

I'd probably be free Next Sunday in the evening this weekend I'm working all through the weekend


----------



## KraftD1

I'm going to be listing my Fiio E10 DAC/Amp, anyone interested?  ($65)


----------



## DigitalFreak

I just bought a RX MKII


----------



## KraftD1

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I just bought a RX MKII


 
   
  Nice


----------



## Armaegis

So guys, do we tentatively want to say next Sunday evening? (May 27th)
   
  If so, I'll shoot out a round of PMs to people and see what the response is.


----------



## KraftD1

Works for me.


----------



## DigitalFreak

me too


----------



## acidbasement

I won't be in Winnipeg for awhile, as it's shaping up to be a busy spring and summer around here.  Have fun, guys.


----------



## PhrozenLife

Hey there!
  I just happened to stumble upon this thread and I'm interested in coming!
  I'm able to bring these (If anybody actually wants to check them out):

 Slightly Modded Grado sr-60's
 Koss Pro dj100's
 FiiO E17
  However I'm particularly new to the head-fi scene and quite young too (15 years old to be exact)
  I hope that won't be a problem. ^^


----------



## Armaegis

Hey, there's another new guy (hartlocker) here who's your age as well. Welcome to the scene. ckaz is maybe a year older than you guys, though I haven't seen him in a while. 
   
  I'd be curious to hear the Koss and e17. I saw a DJ100 up for trade on the forums a little while ago and was kinda tempted.


----------



## PhrozenLife

I don't have much experience with these things however I can say that I do enjoy both the amp and koss headphones very much.
  I hope you'll enjoy them too!


----------



## hartlocker

I actually might be getting a used pair of K271 Studios pretty soon, only $40!


----------



## Armaegis

Shall we say 6pm this Sunday? 
   
  address in spoiler:
   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



74 Tulane Bay (Fort Richmond)
   
  if you're not familiar with the area, it's easiest to come in from University Crescent


   
  I don't have too much space, but weather permitting I can set up a table in the garage and we can do a bbq as well.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Good to see a couple new Wpg members on the thread. Welcome aboard guys sorry about your wallets


----------



## ElmerK

I live in Selkirk, but let me know the details. I am not sure but I hope I can make it.. Not sure when my Grandson's birthday party will be over.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Whoa, a lot of new Wpg head-fiers are finally introducing themselves. Welcome aboard my friend, I've yet to meet anyone named Elmer I didn't like. Looking forward to meeting you and talking gear


----------



## Armaegis

Hi Elmer, check a couple posts up for the details. Or shoot me a pm.


----------



## KraftD1

We're packed so all my full sized stuff is boxed up, I can bring my Classic and iBasso T3 to share.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Wow over 3 weeks and not one post from river city. For shame people.
  Roll call any fellow boppers still alive out there


----------



## Armaegis

Alive and well. Got a Nuforce NE-600x to try out...


----------



## KraftD1

Alive in Ontario...


----------



## DigitalFreak

Good to see everyone's still alive and well. Some positives happened to me since we last got together. First, I got my new ALO amp and I'm loving it. Secondly the fee at UPS I had to pay was only 15 bucks so I'm happy about that too. I've also gotten my hands on a j-phonic K2 sp IEM since we last met and I'm loving this IEM right now.
   
  So Nathan hows the Comply's working out for you did you find a pair that fits you?
  KraftD1 how you liking Ontario?


----------



## Armaegis

I honestly haven't even had a chance to try the other tips yet. Been swamped with work... don't think I've even used the Vsonic since the meet. 
   
  Hmm, so it is one of us selling the KICAS?
http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-electronics-Purity-Audio-K-I-C-A-S-Headphone-amp-W0QQAdIdZ389027796


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I honestly haven't even had a chance to try the other tips yet. Been swamped with work... don't think I've even used the Vsonic since the meet.
> 
> Hmm, so it is one of us selling the KICAS?
> http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-electronics-Purity-Audio-K-I-C-A-S-Headphone-amp-W0QQAdIdZ389027796


 

 I remember that amp. It was manufactured by a small time operation somewhere in Ontario. Last time I checked they had closed shop with promises of a new and better product sometime down the road. That was awhile ago though. Did you ever get a chance to listen to the KICAS amp?


----------



## Armaegis

Yep. I heard one that was modded so you could flip between regular and Caliente (essentially a bass boost) with a switch. A fantastic amp in my opinion.


----------



## DigitalFreak

To bad it's so expensive. Oh well plenty of other gear out there


----------



## Armaegis

I think the ad is a typo. The price is $200 in the body of the ad which is reasonable, but the title says $1200 which is silly.


----------



## SennheiserMiser

I think it's our buddy Steve that's unloading the KICAS
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/613799/k-i-c-a-s-headphone-amp-w-caliente  (same pic)
   
  So Steve, if you're lurking, you best edit the price on your Kijiji ad. Also Steve, did you ever end up finding some Denon's?


----------



## KraftD1

Ontario is nice so far, long drive over... Looks like we have a place for the fall. Will have to see if there are any other head-fiers in the class.


----------



## acidbasement

Checking in from the farm.  No new gear to report here, but I'm going to an estate sale on Sunday that might change my status in that regard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Hey, if anyone wants completely grass-fed beef, we'll probably be butchering a few animals late this summer, and can deliver freezer-packs to the city.  I'm not sure about specifics like pricing, order sizes, etc. (it's the first year we're doing this), but send me a PM with your email address or facebook info if you're interested and I'll keep you in the loop as we figure stuff out. [/shameless plug]


----------



## gnuZ

Hey guys, nice to see there's a group of Winnipeg Head-Fiers!  Looks like you've had a few meets already, maybe I can join the next one.  My profile has a list of my current equipment, and if you see anything you'd like to listen to at the next meet let me know.  The RE-0's are on their way out though, those things aren't built to last :/.


----------



## Armaegis

Wow, you've been on headfi a long time. I'll add you to my list of Winnipeggers whenever I send out messages. There are actually 33 of us in total that I've accumulated, though only a few that are still active.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey is this one of us?... http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-electronics-Sony-headphones-MDR-V6-with-headphone-amp-W0QQAdIdZ394095119
   
  Pretty nice deal. Wish it weren't on the opposite end of town for me.


----------



## Armaegis

So MemoryExpress carries comply tips... http://www.memoryexpress.com/Search/Products?Search=comply


----------



## ElmerK

I recently purchased a Fiio E10. I really like it!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> So MemoryExpress carries comply tips... http://www.memoryexpress.com/Search/Products?Search=comply


 

 Sorry about not getting back to you I've had my hands full. I've never heard of memory express are they new in the city?


----------



## Armaegis

They've been around for a while now, and are a fairly large computer retailer in Canada. They're perhaps best known for their solid price-match guarantee, which is 25% lower than the competitor's price.
   
  I was just there randomly browsing the other day and noticed the full selection of comply tips.


----------



## deeplogic

I'm alive. Barely. Laptop is out of commish and I cut my internet for the summer so I haven't been online at all except when I muck about at work. Nothing new on my part except for the vast amount of records that keep on piling up.
   
  On a side note, I think I want to make a speaker system thingy for my bike. Pedal-powered-tinny-sound-making-machine (tm).


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





deeplogic said:


> On a side note, I think I want to make a speaker system thingy for my bike. Pedal-powered-tinny-sound-making-machine (tm).


 
   
  Hmm, like some cross between a pedal-powered light and a hand-crank radio... probably not too hard to make, though something like that probably already exists. There are certainly many portable speaker systems available on the market. Just pop out the battery and attach it to the bike generator with a couple capacitors in parallel


----------



## dscythe

that sounds awesome, if i see you riding around i'll wave 
  I kinda just stumbled across this thread, but in case you guys didnt know this advance audio on pembina has grado, akg, and audio technica phones for sale


----------



## Armaegis

I didn't know Advance carried Grado now. I'll have to take a look next time I pass by.


----------



## dscythe

yep, im probably going to buy the 225i from there in a week or two


----------



## Armaegis

If you're going to chase the Grado sound, order the Alessandro MS1 instead. It's not worth paying the grado price premium in Canada. 
   
  Or check canuckaudiomart.com; last I checked there were a few grado listings...
http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/classifieds/19-headphones/


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





deeplogic said:


> I'm alive. Barely. Laptop is out of commish and I cut my internet for the summer so I haven't been online at all except when I muck about at work. Nothing new on my part except for the vast amount of records that keep on piling up.
> 
> On a side note, I think I want to make a speaker system thingy for my bike. Pedal-powered-tinny-sound-making-machine (tm).


 
   
  I stumbled across this today. Thought you'd find it interesting...
http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-a-Bike-Boom-Box/
http://www.cathodecorner.com/bikeboombox/


----------



## cyberidd

Alive here too, although certainly not very active in the headphone department.  
  Short update is that any money I may have had to spend on audio anything this year went into going to weddings in Cuba and Nova Scotia, as well as the annual university sink hole.  That said, the trips were unbelievable and I'm super happy I did them!  
   
  I'm happy that the Winnipeg head-fi group keeps growing, and hopefully I'll be able to make it out to one of the meets again some time!  I hope that you can all excuse my complete lack of new gear, bringing the same setup every time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Also, the bike boombox idea sounds awesome, and is definitely something I'm going to have to look into!


----------



## dscythe

i'd totally be down for a meet, i dont really have much to show off but it'd still be fun


----------



## Armaegis

I'm all for organizing another one... but it seems all we get are maybes and very few actually show up.


----------



## dscythe

if im not at red river or working im 100% there lol


----------



## cyberidd

Quote: 





dscythe said:


> if im not at [school] or working im 100% there lol


 
   
  Edited and seconded.


----------



## Armaegis

Do we want to shoot for a weekend in September? Say something like Sunday September 16th?


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Do we want to shoot for a weekend in September? Say something like Sunday September 16th?


 
   
  Sure, that works for me, I'll just need to book the day off work


----------



## acidbasement

I won't be in town that weekend, but have fun if it happens!


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> I won't be in town that weekend, but have fun if it happens!


 
   
  When's the next time you'll be in town anyways?


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> When's the next time you'll be in town anyways?


 
   
  I'll probably do an in-and-out trip, maybe staying one night, in the week after September long weekend.  Aside from that, no plans.
   
  Everyone's welcome to a head-fi meet at the farm though.


----------



## ElmerK

Keep me posted if there is a meet!


----------



## sunjigglet

I live in Winnipeg and I just found this thread! Okay if I squeeze in?


----------



## Armaegis

Sure thing. I'll add you to my list if/when I eventually send out a message.


----------



## Armaegis

So... I *may* have an HE-6 at the next meet...


----------



## cyberidd

Quote:


armaegis said:


> So... I *may* have an HE-6 at the next meet...


   
  Translation: you WILL have an HE-6 at the next meet?


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> So... I *may* have an HE-6 at the next meet...


 
   
  Nice!  Labour Day or the day after look like the most promising days for me to be in town currently, though nothing is certain.
   
  If I can make it, I'll bring my Sony D-5A portable CDP (made in 1984, before they were called discmen).  It sounds really good as a desktop CDP and has a great headphone amp, but it needs a bit of work - it "stutters" toward the end of discs.  I think I have a fix, but I have yet to implement it.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





cyberidd said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> armaegis said:
> ...


 
   
  They should be shipping out on Monday to a border depot. Ideally they'd arrive before the long weekend, but I doubt it, so more likely mid week after. Anyone want me to pick up anything else from the US since I'll be making the trip?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> They should be shipping out on Monday to a border depot. Ideally they'd arrive before the long weekend, but I doubt it, so more likely mid week after. Anyone want me to pick up anything else from the US since I'll be making the trip?


 

 Bring back lots of smokes and booze


----------



## cyberidd

Quote:


armaegis said:


> They should be shipping out on Monday to a border depot. Ideally they'd arrive before the long weekend, but I doubt it, so more likely mid week after. Anyone want me to pick up anything else from the US since I'll be making the trip?


   
  That's very cool!  I hope they find a happy home with you!


----------



## Armaegis

In all honesty, even if the sound blows me away I kinda doubt I'd keep them. I want to experience summit-fi, but can't really justify sinking that much money into it. I'd probably sell them after a bit and be happy with my more mid-fi offerings. Although we'll see. Maybe that'll give me the incentive to finally finish building my b22. I have three boards all soldered but haven't tested, and I have plans to wire them in an active balanced ground design like in Jan Meier's amps (and like the custom one that I built for digitalfreak).


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quick question, why the HE-6? Plenty of other high priced cans around why Hifiman and why a can that's natorious for being hard to drive? Why not the HE-500 instead or maybe a nice used Denon D7000?


----------



## Armaegis

I'm not buying; it was offered to me in a trade.


----------



## sckeith

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I'm not buying; it was offered to me in a trade.


 
  I'd be interested in hearing them with the benchmark dac  it is supposed to drive anything


----------



## acidbasement

My D-5A will drive them, guaranteed.  Its headphone amp packs a punch.


----------



## acidbasement

I'll be in town Monday night.  My availability is uncertain, dictated by the whims of wife and children, but if anyone is getting together that night, I'll try to make it out.


----------



## Armaegis

This coming Monday (Sept 3rd)? I might be free later in the evening. Anyone else?
   
  edit: date typo


----------



## acidbasement

Yep, Monday the 5th.  Edit: no, it's Monday the 3rd.


----------



## dscythe

my schedule for next week isnt out yet, but im sure i can make it if im not rostered, the girlfriend aggro would be worth it


----------



## sunjigglet

Monday works.


----------



## Armaegis

I'd be willing to host at my place (Fort Richmond, literally a minute away from the U of M). BBQ anyone?


----------



## dscythe

sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  no pun intended haha


----------



## Armaegis

Argh, so the HE-6 was supposed to arrive at the border depot yesterday, but it's still "en route" today... at the very latest I might drive out tomorrow morning, but I really don't want to drive through the long weekend rush


----------



## Armaegis

Assuming I get a confirmation sometime today, anyone want to come with me to the US tomorrow? I was thinking of making a day trip to Grand Forks since I've never been before.
   
  edit: if you do, shoot me a pm with your ph#


----------



## sckeith

I'm sorry   I totally forgot this was the long weekend, I'm not going to be around.  Will try next time


----------



## cyberidd

I'm out at my cottage this weekend, but I'll try to make it if I get back in time!


----------



## dscythe

gah, of course the only shift im rostered for next week is monday night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 seriously bummed out now


----------



## Armaegis

Well since everyone just dropped into the maybe territory, how about we scratch plans for Monday and shift back to Sunday Sept 16th?


----------



## dscythe

sounds like a plan, and now i can bring my E10 that arrived today


----------



## acidbasement

I was just reminded that the 3rd is my wedding anniversary anyway.  I tried to tell Eleanor how much fun the HF meet would be, but I don't know if she was buying it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyway, I'll be coming to the city again in the next few weeks I expect - got a pickup to make in Pembina.  Unless... have you already gone, Nathan?  I've got a parcel at Pembina Parcel Service.


----------



## sunjigglet

Sunday it is.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> I was just reminded that the 3rd is my wedding anniversary anyway.  I tried to tell Eleanor how much fun the HF meet would be, but I don't know if she was buying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Haha, I think the wife might insist on quality time of some sort.
   
  Aw geez I wish you had mentioned the parcel thing earlier. I just went down yesterday.


----------



## acidbasement

Hey, no worries - I just got the delivery notification last night, probably after you got home.


----------



## ElmerK

Sorry I am lost, didn't know a meet on the 3rd was planned. The 16th works for me. Let me know if it is happening.. I have Koss Tony Bennets, Sennheiser 414s and 424's with upgraded cable, a PA2V2, and Bravo Ocean amp, and a Fiio E-10 I can bring..


----------



## Armaegis

Hey, so what time works for people on the 16th? It's a Sunday... do we want to say late afternoon like around 4pm? I'm open to suggestions.
   
  My house is in Fort Richmond just south of the U of M. It's not huge, but last time I hosted there we set up in the garage. I'll definitely have my HE-6 there for you guys to try out. 
   
  I've got a bbq and some burgers in the freezer, plus a firepit and enough stuff to make s'mores.


----------



## dscythe

I've booked the day off work and already warned the girlfriend, so any time works for me


----------



## acidbasement

Looks like I won't be coming to the city for quite awhile, so have fun on the 16th.


----------



## Armaegis

*Winnipeg head-fi meet: Sunday Sept 16th, 4pm*
   
  Bring bbq stuff, snacks, and of course your head gear. 
   
   
  I've sent off messages to everyone with my address and ph#. If you didn't get one, let me know.


----------



## mythless

I don't really have anything to bring but I'll bring some food.  All I have are T50RP, AKG M240, my trustly yet dated RE0 and NE7m and that's it!  I can bring a "garage system" for background noise if necessary, unless Nathan wants to use those Nuforce stuff.
   
  Edit, just looked at my signature.  I totally forgot about my ATH-6 and HP-2 wow....


----------



## Armaegis

Nah, I don't think we'll need "background" noise since we'll want to listen to headphones anyways


----------



## dscythe

how are you liking the HE-6 so far armaegis?


----------



## Armaegis

It's better than anything else I've heard in a headphone... but it took a step up in costs to do it. I'm happy to finally have a chance to try out a flagship headphone, but at this point in my life I'm honestly not sure if I can justify keeping it when I should be making mortgage payments instead.


----------



## aqsw

I'm hoping to make it down. I will be the OLD guy (59). Will bring my lcd2s(rev2) and Lyr unless anybody else is bringing the same.
  I'm sure you will like my "HOT" sausage pattys better though!!
   
  I won't bring the d10 as Armagis has one already. Want to listen to his though, as mine has the original ops.
   
  I could bring my sons Valhalla and hd598s if anybody is interested.
  
   
  Rogie


----------



## Armaegis

Wow, so we're going to have an LCD2 vs HE-6 showdown!
   
  Stuff that I'll bring out for sure:
  headphones: HE-6, Pioneer HDJ-2000, Fostex T50rp (modded), Senn PX100-ii, AKG Sextett, Vsonic GR07
  amps: Nuforce Icon2, iBasso D10, FiiO e10, Focusrite VRMbox, Bottlehead Crack + Speedball


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





aqsw said:


> I could bring my sons Valhalla and hd598s if anybody is interested.


 
   
  I would love to give those a try.
   
  I will have my D10 around... though I don't even remember what opamps I have in them at the moment.


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> It's better than anything else I've heard in a headphone... but it took a step up in costs to do it. I'm happy to finally have a chance to try out a flagship headphone, but at this point in my life I'm honestly not sure if I can justify keeping it when I should be making mortgage payments instead.


 
  Glad to hear your enjoying them lol, yeah I can't say i blame you, those are seriously expensive cans haha


----------



## DigitalFreak

Well I can't beat the He-6 or the LCD-2. Since someone asked about Nathan's mobile amp I have a ALO RX MK II and a Leckerton UHA-4 I could bring along. Anyone here interested in hearing some IEM's? If so check my profile page and I'll bring whatever anyone wants. To bad the meet isn't in another 3 or 4 weeks time. I have a V-MODA M-100 coming in and a new HiSound Studio V 3rd Anniversary being shipped in. I'm also on a listening tour list for a company called Tralucent Audio. not sure when their stuff is going to be coming in or what exactly they want me to review. 
   
  Boys, I think it's safe to say 2012 is turning into the ultimate audio geekfest for me


----------



## acidbasement

Whoa, wish I could come.


----------



## Armaegis

C'mon man, how mad could your wife possibly get if you ran off for the day?


----------



## ElmerK

Please accept my regrets. I woke up this morning with a bit of a head cold. No sense coming with plugged ears. Hopefully next time! Have fun everyone.


----------



## Armaegis

Great to see everyone who came out today: sunjigglet (SJ?), dscythe (Eric), Mythless (David), cyberidd ("the original" Andrew), digitalfreak (Arly).
   
  Of all the stuff brought, I think it was totally my apple pie that stole the show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'll have a couple pics later when I find the card reader for my camera. I totally forgot to take a group shot of everyone, but took a couple shots of all the gear.


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Great to see everyone who came out today: sunjigglet (SJ?), dscythe (Eric), Mythless (David), cyberidd ("the original" Andrew), digitalfreak (Arly).
> 
> Of all the stuff brought, I think it was totally my apple pie that stole the show
> 
> ...


 
  agreed, that pie kicked ass!


----------



## Armaegis

my own not-so-secret recipe (everything approximate, since I eyeball everything):
   
  crust:
  2 cups of flour
  1 banana
  1/2 cup butter
  1/4 cup sugar
  1 egg
  a few shakes of salt
  a capful of balsamic vinegar (optional)
  a smaller capful of vanilla
   
  - melt butter in microwave, mix in sugar, egg, salt, vinegar, vanilla
  - mash banana, add to butter mixture
  - add the whole thing to the flour, mix until dough, sprinkle teensy tiny bits more flour as necessary so it isn't too soft
  - take 3/4 of the dough, roll it out flat, smoosh into a pan, it will be pretty elastic so account for shrinkage
  - put in the oven at 350°F for maybe 5-10 minutes just to dry it out a bit
   
  Filling:
  a whole bunch of apples, I dunno how many, keep cutting until it looks like it'll fill the shell
  I don't even bother peeling them
  sprinkle with cinnamon, shake 'em all around
  sprinkle with flour, shake 'em all around
  put into the now half-baked pie shell
  spoon in whatever jam you can find sitting in your fridge (grape or strawberry works well), how much depends on taste and how sweet the jam is (sometimes I make my own)
   
  Now take the remaining 1/4 of dough and roll it flat, cut into strips, arrange into a lattice.
  Put it back in the oven for half an hour.
   
  Kablammo, pie goodness in just over an hour.


----------



## sunjigglet

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Great to see everyone who came out today: *sunjigglet (SJ?)*, dscythe (Eric), Mythless (David), cyberidd ("the original" Andrew), digitalfreak (Arly).
> 
> Of all the stuff brought, *I think it was totally my apple pie that stole the show*
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, and yes.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Great to see everyone who came out today: sunjigglet (SJ?), dscythe (Eric), Mythless (David), cyberidd ("the original" Andrew), digitalfreak (Arly).
> 
> Of all the stuff brought, I think it was totally my apple pie that stole the show
> 
> ...


 

 Mind if I throw those pics up in MuppetFace's thread. That's where I usually hang out 75% of the time. I've already thrown up some raving concerning the HE-6 and the DT990 paired with the Crack and the Compass


----------



## cyberidd

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> my own not-so-secret recipe (everything approximate, since I eyeball everything):
> 
> crust:
> 2 cups of flour
> ...


 
  :bowdown:


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Mind if I throw those pics up in MuppetFace's thread. That's where I usually hang out 75% of the time. I've already thrown up some raving concerning the HE-6 and the DT990 paired with the Crack and the Compass


 
   
  Sure thing. I'll try and remember to put pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Armaegis

Random question: anyone here have a cheap (and not totally crappy) wireless headphone for sale?


----------



## Armaegis

The only face in all the pics: Andrew at the upper left plugging in one of the big Audio-gd opamps into his Compass
  headphones on the table from top left:
  Senn HD25-13-ii, Beyerdynamic DT770pro, Beyerdynamic DT990, Sony V900, vintage something, AKG K240 Sextett
  Monoprice 8323, M-Audio Q40, AKG K272HD, Pioneer HDJ-2000, Fostex T50rp
   

   

   

   

  At this point I figured the table was way too cluttered with all the cables, so one ingenious use of a box later...


----------



## dscythe

ack, those damn dt990 and HE-6...i need a second job


----------



## Armaegis

Randomly found this on kijiji, for anyone looking for a decent desktop speaker set... http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-computer-accessories-Audioengine-5-W0QQAdIdZ401443381


----------



## mythless

That's a pretty nice pair of speakers!


----------



## dscythe

i think (the original) andrew said he was going, but did anybody else go see Rush last night? It was a great concert


----------



## cyberidd

Quote: 





dscythe said:


> i think (the original) andrew said he was going, but did anybody else go see Rush last night? It was a great concert


 
  I agree, it was a very fun concert!  Neil Peart, what a machine!  Also, I love how quirky they are, ex. having washing/drying machines on stage for every show, etc.  I'll definitely try to get tickets again when they come back next!


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





cyberidd said:


> I agree, it was a very fun concert!  Neil Peart, what a machine!  Also, I love how quirky they are, ex. having washing/drying machines on stage for every show, etc.  I'll definitely try to get tickets again when they come back next!


 
  haha yeah, gotta love his spinning drum kit. I kept staring at that popcorn maker, it was mesmerizing


----------



## cyberidd

Quote: 





dscythe said:


> haha yeah, gotta love his spinning drum kit. I kept staring at that popcorn maker, it was mesmerizing


 
  I love how he has 2 completely separate kits - the acoustic kit on the one side, and the electronic one on the other.  So many possibilities!!  
   
  Lots of drummers that have lots of drums just hide behind them, but that is definitely not the case with him.  My favorite solo of the night was the one where he started with just the bass drum and the snare, and moved out from there!


----------



## Armaegis

So my Sansa Fuze is slowly dying. Anyone have a cheap dap they'd like to sell/trade me?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> So my Sansa Fuze is slowly dying. Anyone have a cheap dap they'd like to sell/trade me?


 

 Crazy how me and you seem to go through the same stages of gear replacement. I just received a Studio V Player yesterday and although the UI can be buggy it sounds quite good.


----------



## Armaegis

So have you got an old player you'd part with?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> So have you got an old player you'd part with?


 

 The only player I had that I was trying to get rid of was my 16 GB Nano which I sold that off on the FS forums weeks ago. I have an old 160 GB Classic whose HDD seems to be going but I'm keeping it around in hopes of finding someone to swap out the HDD for a SSD, I doubt it would work for you. I have an old Sony gum stick and a Clip+ lying around someplace but I'd have to look around to see if I can find them. I'm willing to part with my Clip+ but I'm not sure where it is right now.


----------



## Armaegis

Well I'd be interested in the clip if you can find it.


----------



## ElmerK

I have a Sennheiser T-40 set, that is just gathering dust here. I never use them.


----------



## Armaegis

For anyone interested in a cheap M50, I saw these on kijiji... 
http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-phones-PDAs-ipods-Studio-Headphones-Audio-Technica-ATH-M50-Professional-W0QQAdIdZ420685771
  The pads are kinda beat up, but otherwise that's a really good price up here in Canada.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey folks I've gone through some random random acquisitions/trades recently and need to thin the herd again. Here's what's up on the chopping block:
  - Brainwavs HM3
  - Superlux HD660 (like a baby Beyerdynamic DT770) 
  - Nuforce iems NE-600X, 700X, 770X
  - Miu Audio MR2pro iem
  - Sennheiser HD595
  - Audio Technica M50 - very short cable, I can recable with something new if desired
  - the HE-6 will go soon too...
   
  If anyone's interested in anything, shoot me a message.


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Hey folks I've gone through some random random acquisitions/trades recently and need to thin the herd again. Here's what's up on the chopping block:
> - Brainwavs HM3
> - Superlux HD660 (like a baby Beyerdynamic DT770)
> - Nuforce iems NE-600X, 700X, 770X
> ...


 
  Wow, lots of new stuff, noo not the HE-6! that thing was insane


----------



## hartlocker

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Hey folks I've gone through some random random acquisitions/trades recently and need to thin the herd again. Here's what's up on the chopping block:
> - Brainwavs HM3
> - Superlux HD660 (like a baby Beyerdynamic DT770)
> - Nuforce iems NE-600X, 700X, 770X
> ...


 
   
  Looked at a pair of Superluxes a really long time ago, but not the HD660s. And those HM3s are cool too. So much jealousy!


----------



## Armaegis

Hey kinda random, but if anyone here knows someone looking for a place to rent near the U of M, I have a room available starting in November.


----------



## sunjigglet

How much is the rent? I have a few people I can ask.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hey Armaegis you still want that Clip+? I found the Clip but can't seem to find the sync cable.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





sunjigglet said:


> How much is the rent? I have a few people I can ask.


 
   
  $500, includes all utilities, tv, internet, phone (free long distance in Canada/US), room is furnished, queen size bed, tv, dresser mirror and desk, basic kitchenware is shared
  Room is the master bedroom, hardwood floors, large patio door for light and exits to backyard
   
   
  Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Hey Armaegis you still want that Clip+? I found the Clip but can't seem to find the sync cable.


 
   
  It's just a micro-usb cable right? I think I have spares of those lying around that I can use.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> $500, includes all utilities, tv, internet, phone (free long distance in Canada/US), room is furnished, queen size bed, tv, dresser mirror and desk, basic kitchenware is shared
> Room is the master bedroom, hardwood floors, large patio door for light and exits to backyard
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Cool I'll text you tomorrow night and we can meet up then.


----------



## Armaegis

I'll be out of town tomorrow evening, but shoot me a text and we can figure something out. No rush. We can have a sit down with that M-100 at some point too.


----------



## acidbasement

So, I just noticed there's a set of Qualias for sale in Winnipeg on CAM.  http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649013292-sony_qualia_010_dynamic_headphones_fantastic_condition/
   
  Anyone know who's selling them?  Maybe they'd be interested in coming to a meet...
   
  EDIT: I just sent him/her an invite message, as well as the other person who posted a wanted ad for LCD-2.
   
  I just got a part-time job to supplement the farming and my wife's contract work, so I might be able to buy some new gear reasonably soon.  I'm thinking Stax Lambda.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> So, I just noticed there's a set of Qualias for sale in Winnipeg on CAM.  http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649013292-sony_qualia_010_dynamic_headphones_fantastic_condition/
> 
> Anyone know who's selling them?  Maybe they'd be interested in coming to a meet...
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have a feeling the Qualia seller might be a scammer. No feedback, no pics, and their history used to show another sold Qualia (not there anymore) which I highly doubt. I'd sent two messages in the past for an audition and more information and never got a reply. 
   
  There's a guy with a Sony V7 that's interesting.


----------



## Armaegis

Anyone up for a mini-meet this weekend? I've got some rather ridiculous stuff piled up on the table at the moment. I'd also like to borrow a high impedance Senn or Beyer for a review I'm writing.


----------



## acidbasement

I'll be in Winnipeg Dec. 8 - 14, and would love to get together for a meet then - maybe the evening of Dec. 9?  I'll be bringing my HD600s, uDac, and Sony D-5A pcdp - maybe a few other toys too.
   
  I'll also be in Wpg. on Nov. 24-25, but won't have time for a proper meet.  I could lend you my HD600 at that time, Nathan, especially if you wanted to lend out the HE-6 (or something else I suppose) for a couple weeks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
   
  The guy looking for an LCD-2 on CAM, Derek, responded to my email, and I think he's going to post here as soon as I get back to him with the link to the thread (forgot to provide the link in my first email).


----------



## howlndog

Hello Fellas.... My name is Derek and I am a headphone addict.
   
  Thanks to Iain (acidbasement), I have discovered this thread and would love to participate in any local events. My gear, at present (I''m seriously trying to pair this down) is:
   
*Source:*

 Flac via Squeezebox
 CD via Toshiba XA1
 MP3 via Iphone 5
   
*DAC:*

 Monarchy NM24 Tube Dac
 Hotrodded VALAB
   
*Amp:*

 Stax SRM-006t
 Beta22 + Sigma22 PS, Single ended
 Darkvoice THA332
 Shanling PH100
   
*Headphones:*

 Stax SR-404 Signature
 Sennheiser HD650
 AKG K340 (Bass Heavy)
 AKG K701
 Denon AH-D2000
 Fostex T50RP


----------



## acidbasement

Wow, that's a lot of gear that I've been hoping to get to hear someday!  Particularly the Lambdas.
   
  Welcome, Derek.  Hope to meet you in the flesh soon.


----------



## Armaegis

Setting a meet tentatively for Dec 9 sounds like a plan.
   
  Hey Derek, I've added you to my list of contacts. I'm sort of the default guy for organizing meets around here.
   
   
  The big toys I've currently got on my table are the Nuforce DAC-100 (dac and amp) and HAP-100 (preamp and amp), and Hifiman HE-6, plus everything else in my profile. Man I really gotta pare this stuff down too. Looking to downgrade if anything. I was perfectly happy muddling around in mid-fi, then suddenly I'm staring down the barrel of these big toys and wondering what the heck happened...


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Setting a meet tentatively for Dec 9 sounds like a plan.
> 
> Hey Derek, I've added you to my list of contacts. I'm sort of the default guy for organizing meets around here.
> 
> ...


 

 It's called upgraditous and it happens to the best of us. In the next few weeks I'll be getting rid of some stuff also.


----------



## dscythe

if anybody feels the need to clear out a pair of k702's, let me know


----------



## sckeith

Boy  that's quite a list  
   
   I've always liked the stax headphones and and may get another pair sometime. Which Squeezebox do you have, I have the Touch with benchmark dac
   
  Steve


----------



## howlndog

Quote: 





sckeith said:


> Boy  that's quite a list
> 
> I've always liked the stax headphones and and may get another pair sometime. Which Squeezebox do you have, I have the Touch with benchmark dac
> 
> Steve


 

 It's a list that needs to get smaller, that's for sure.... I have the Duet... although I'd like a Touch so I can play higher rez files.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, so I'm having a mini-meet this Sunday (Nov 11) at noon with asqw to try out his LCD-2 with Bifrost/Lyr and compare vs the HE-6.
   
  Anyone else want to join in on the fun? This was the showdown that never happened in September.


----------



## aqsw

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Hey guys, so I'm having a mini-meet this Sunday (Nov 11) at noon with asqw to try out his LCD-2 with Bifrost/Lyr and compare vs the HE-6.
> 
> Anyone else want to join in on the fun? This was the showdown that never happened in September.


 
  I can also bring my sons Valhalla and HD598s if anybody is interested.


----------



## Armaegis

I've got an HD595 that'll be interesting to compare!


----------



## fantus

I just picked up this hobby earlier in September, and although my time is currently being consumed by university I may be interested in trying some more headphone gear. I recently purchased the Sennheiser HD 598, and I noticed someone else owns it so I won't be bringing anything new to the table. However it is nice to know there are others in Winnipeg that enjoy headphones.


----------



## DigitalFreak

I'm going to try and make the meet Sunday. If I'm able to make it anyone interested in hearing the V-MODA M-100 headphone? I'll bring it along if anyone is interested.


----------



## acidbasement

Dang, wish I could be there for the LCD-2 vs. HE-6 showdown.  Y'all come back on Dec. 9, y'hear?


----------



## dscythe

damn, i wouldve loved to try out those lcd's and the he-6 again, hopefully i can make it next time


----------



## Armaegis

We'll confirm on the Dec 9th next week and I'll send a message out. I'm thinking afternoon rather than evening. What do you guys think?
   
  It's pretty treacherous driving out. Be safe everyone!


----------



## DigitalFreak

For anyone interested I've thrown up 3 FS listings of gear I'm moving along. Feel free to PM me if interested


----------



## sckeith

I could do an afternoon gathering   the only new thing I have is the Benchmark DAC though. Still have the Squeezebox Touch and k702 headphone


----------



## cyberidd

Wow, I definitely wish that I could hear the showdown, but I'm in Minneapolis to see Springsteen (super excited by the way!!!), so I'm not going to make it this time round.  I therefore absolutely second the suggestion that there be a rematch on the 9th!


----------



## Armaegis

There were only a few of us, but those were some pretty intense listening sessions. The LCD-2 vs HE-6 is like a night and day (literally) comparison. The LCD-2 with a darker and more resonant bass/midbass, the HE-6 with a sharper and at times almost piercing edge in the midrange/treble. No clear winner, though bang for buck and for general listening I'd lean towards the LCD-2. 
   
  I find the detailing better on the HE-6 for both treble and bass, but it has hefty power requirements which can not be glossed over, and is not even remotely forgiving at all to poor encodings. But man with the right stuff it just shines. I was playing "American Woman", and deeplogic said it best: "Lenny has never sounded so good!" I do find the HE-6 marginally more comfortable too. It doesn't so much clamp the head as it sorta just hangs there. That said, neither the Hifiman or Audeze will win any comfort awards in my book.
   
  The LCD-2 clamps a tad too much for my liking, or rather it puts some pressure under the ear which bothers me a bit. I think a softer pad or a memory foam would make a big difference there. Soundwise it has a blurrier but friendlier bass, and likewise in the treble. There's an overall warmth to the sound that makes them easier to groove too, and I think a more immediately likeable and relaxing headphone. The HE-6 tends to grab you by the throat and engage you, which is fun but also a bit intense. Driving the LCD2 is also significantly easier than the HE-6.


----------



## DigitalFreak

It was a good time my friend. Out of all the gear there I can honesty say the Lyr/Bifrost combination is a real winner. It's very musical and engaging with the LCD 2 and my M-100's. It was some real nice Schiit to listen to. Sorry I couldn't help it and had to sneak in the joke.


----------



## Armaegis

I wish I spent a little more time with the Lyr/Bifrost. I'll probably ask Jim if I can borrow them later to write my review against the Nuforce stuff. It was nice being able to feed both dacs simultaneously from the same source though, which takes out one variable. 
   
  What I want to do is feed both dacs from the digital converter, then route them both into the HAP-100. That way I can flip back and forth quickly while listening on the same headphone. To my ear, differences in dacs are extremely small, so this will make the comparison much more palpable. 
   
  I found it difficult to get a sense of the comparative performance of the amps since the Nuforce stuff is meant for high impedance cans. I don't remember if I ran my Sextetts through the Lyr, though I remember liking the HD25-13 on it.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Everyone please say hi to Kevorkazito, he will be dropping by the thread soon. He's a good friend of mine whose gotten into head-fi over the last few weeks. What can I say I'm a bad influence on him


----------



## Kevorkazito

Hi Everybody... bad influence?? My ears don't think so... wait, my wallet wants to say something... lol


----------



## aqsw

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I wish I spent a little more time with the Lyr/Bifrost. I'll probably ask Jim if I can borrow them later to write my review against the Nuforce stuff. It was nice being able to feed both dacs simultaneously from the same source though, which takes out one variable.
> 
> What I want to do is feed both dacs from the digital converter, then route them both into the HAP-100. That way I can flip back and forth quickly while listening on the same headphone. To my ear, differences in dacs are extremely small, so this will make the comparison much more palpable.
> 
> I found it difficult to get a sense of the comparative performance of the amps since the Nuforce stuff is meant for high impedance cans. I don't remember if I ran my Sextetts through the Lyr, though I remember liking the HD25-13 on it.


 
  No problem, Nathan.
  Figure out when you want them and give me a call.


----------



## Docks

Wow this thread is perfect!
I have the Beyer 770 Pros and have been really wanting to hear some LCD-2s!


----------



## dscythe

any pictures nathan? Sounds like it was a great time, wish i had made it, i'll for sure be there on the 9th if its on though


----------



## Armaegis

I completely forgot to take pictures


----------



## DigitalFreak

We seriously need to nominate an official peg-fi meet photographer.


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I completely forgot to take pictures


 
  haha damn, i guess i'll just have to check out those lcd's in real life


----------



## dscythe

just noticed online, apparently creative audio on osborne sells grados and some denons, 225is are a surprisingly cheap $209 before tax


----------



## DigitalFreak

Glad something at CA is cheap. Most of their stuff is quite overpriced. A few days ago I was driving by and they had a sign up announcing they were going to start carrying some new brand. Not sure what new brand they had in mind and the sign didn't say.


----------



## Armaegis

As loathe as I am to think it, Monster might be a possibility.
   
  You know, we need to get someone in the community to order a pair of Mad Dogs. Then we could do a LCD2 vs HE-6 vs Paradox vs Mad Dog ortho shootout


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> As loathe as I am to think it, Monster might be a possibility.
> 
> You know, we need to get someone in the community to order a pair of Mad Dogs. Then we could do a LCD2 vs HE-6 vs Paradox vs Mad Dog ortho shootout


 
  good call, somebody with lost of cash volunteer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On a side note if this massdrop gets low enough i might be buying a matrix m-stage


----------



## DigitalFreak

My Paradox should be ready around the end of January beginning of February so there is a bit of time to con ummm I mean convince someone to invest in a Mad dog. You think Jim wouldn't mind bringing out his LCD-2 again?


----------



## Armaegis

This is a very expensive table right now...
   

 (click to enlage)
   
  On the left: speaker tap, Nuforce Icon2 amp, Nuforce power supply and usb converter, feeding the DAC-100 and Bifrost simultaneously
  centre stack: Nuforce DAC-100 (top), HAP-100 (bottom), HE-6 (on top), AKG Sextett MP (in front)
  right stack: Schiit Bifrost (bottom), Lyr (top)
  right: Bottlehead Crack + Speedball, LCD2 (in front)


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> This is a very expensive table right now...
> 
> 
> (click to enlage)
> ...


 
  incredibly jealous


----------



## aqsw

I just wanted to have the 1000th post in this thread!!!


----------



## Kevorkazito

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> This is a very expensive table right now...
> 
> 
> (click to enlage)
> ...


 

 Wow! nice (and worth it no doubt)


----------



## dscythe

how are your reviews of the lcd2 going by the way nathan


----------



## Armaegis

I'm more working on reviews for the Nuforce DAC-100 and HAP-100. The Lyr and Bifrost I borrowed from asqw for comparison purposes, and the LCD2 came with them. 
   
  The LCD2 and HE-6 are quite literally like a night and day set of brothers. The Audeze with bass emphasis and a slightly smeared midbass, the Hifiman with an odd fuzzy ridge in the treble that sometimes is great for detail and other times piercing (though note that I'm really picking nits here; both headphones are fantastic). From a critical listening standpoint I would give the nod to the HE-6. For easy listening, definitely the LCD2. 
   
  I'm surprised that I've been able to hear a difference between the dacs. It's incredibly tiny, but it's there. I'm giving the edge to the DAC-100 here in terms of treble detail and speed. It does cost more than the Bifrost, though it has a built-in amp as well.
   
  As for Lyr vs HAP-100, I haven't had too much of a chance to compare them yet. The Lyr has gobs of power, easily more than the HAP-100. Whether it's "better", I can't say yet.  Still not enough for the HE-6 though; that one I'm running off the Icon2 speaker tap. Funny thing, I still really like the tonality of my Sextett from the Crack, possibly more than the LCD2 and HE-6. For a fraction of the cost, the modded T50rp does a really good job as well.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Speaking as someone whose stolen some listening time on your Sextette and Crack I think the Sextette is a very underrated headphone. It sounds very nice from the Crack amp. I really should keep an eye open on the FS forums for a good pair.


----------



## Armaegis

The Sextetts went through a big craze a while ago, but the supply has now run thin. The only ones you see for sale these days tend to be pretty beat up or have been refurbished. I paid nearly double what they go for now... but then again mine were new old stock and still in the box. I have never seen another one in as good condition as mine. 
   
  If you pick up a used one though, give me a shout to clean it out for you. There will likely be a lot of deteriorated foam inside that will need to taken out.


----------



## mythless

I got myself a new tube toy, the new Musical Paradise MP-301mk3, it's a pretty nice sounding headphone amp.  I wonder how it stacks against the crack!


----------



## Armaegis

I remember you were thinking about it several months ago. I've still got all the stuff set up here if you want to do a comparison.
   
  Is anyone interested in Emotiva gear? They've got a big sale on nearly everything on their site. I was thinking of *maybe* getting a power conditioner as it's 50% off. I was thinking if anyone else is interested, we could save on shipping costs.
   
  Along a similar vein, I will be ordering some miscellaneous DIY stuff soon from either takefiveaudio or partsconnexion. If anyone wants to jump in and split on shipping costs, let me know.


----------



## Armaegis

Also, we're still planning on the meet for Dec 9th. How does 2pm sound for everybody? I will send out PMs soon.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I remember you were thinking about it several months ago. I've still got all the stuff set up here if you want to do a comparison.
> 
> Is anyone interested in Emotiva gear? They've got a big sale on nearly everything on their site. I was thinking of *maybe* getting a power conditioner as it's 50% off. I was thinking if anyone else is interested, we could save on shipping costs.
> 
> Along a similar vein, I will be ordering some miscellaneous DIY stuff soon from either takefiveaudio or partsconnexion. If anyone wants to jump in and split on shipping costs, let me know.


 
   


 I got it locally too with the upgraded 6550 tubes, need to find a guide for tube rolling to see what works with the amp.  Only found one set that would work with it.
   
  Power conditioner looks nice!  I might need a 5-pin din male connector, I'll need to check if those places have some.  Maybe some nice low capacitance cables too.


----------



## Armaegis

Both sites have them if you type "DIN" into the search bars.
   
  Do you have any nice binding posts?
   
  I was thinking of picking up some more cabling supplies too. I could make you some stuff if you wanted. Actually, Esoteric has some nice looking cables on sale too. Heck, their component video cable is 75% off and I don't even have anything that uses it, but it's cheap! I'll probably snag an optical and coax from them too, as their sale price is better than L&M (which is terrible in quality anyways).


----------



## mythless

Well, what I need is to remake a new phono cable for one of my turntables.  It's a 5-pin din male to RCA phono with ground.  The one that came with the turntable was a butchered mess of a Bang and Olufsen phono din with a portion cut off with RCA attached as the original had their own terminals.  It's a monstrosity!  Hrmm I could use some better interconnects
   
  No binding post but you can always ask Keith.
   
  I'm not seeing a price on the esoteric website, got a link?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> The Sextetts went through a big craze a while ago, but the supply has now run thin. The only ones you see for sale these days tend to be pretty beat up or have been refurbished. I paid nearly double what they go for now... but then again mine were new old stock and still in the box. I have never seen another one in as good condition as mine.
> 
> If you pick up a used one though, give me a shout to clean it out for you. There will likely be a lot of deteriorated foam inside that will need to taken out.


 

 I've just about given up trying to find a Sextette in the same condition as yours. Who knows though, maybe someday I'll run into one when I'm not looking for one. With my luck it'll probably be when I'm broke for the month.
   
  In other news


Spoiler: COUGH



 
   

  She arrived into my hands a couple of days ago with a couple of extra sets op amps for op amp rolling fun. Looks like you were right when you called it a few months ago and said I'd probably buy this new amp.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





mythless said:


> Well, what I need is to remake a new phono cable for one of my turntables.  It's a 5-pin din male to RCA phono with ground.  The one that came with the turntable was a butchered mess of a Bang and Olufsen phono din with a portion cut off with RCA attached as the original had their own terminals.  It's a monstrosity!  Hrmm I could use some better interconnects
> 
> No binding post but you can always ask Keith.
> 
> I'm not seeing a price on the esoteric website, got a link?


 
   
  I mean you can find DIN connectors on takefiveaudio and partsconnexion.
   
  Do you mean emotiva? they've got some nice cables there too. Heck, some of my connectors are more expensive than one of their cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I've just about given up trying to find a Sextette in the same condition as yours. Who knows though, maybe someday I'll run into one when I'm not looking for one. With my luck it'll probably be when I'm broke for the month.
> 
> In other news
> 
> ...


 
   
  Lol, it just never ends does it? You might as well just sell everything and get this... http://www.custom-iem.com/um-platform-pure-pp6-p-670.html


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Lol, it just never ends does it? You might as well just sell everything and get this... http://www.custom-iem.com/um-platform-pure-pp6-p-670.html


 

 You're such a bad influence dude


----------



## Armaegis

Well I've made the jump up. Nowhere to go now except Stax. You might as well take the plunge too


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I mean you can find DIN connectors on takefiveaudio and partsconnexion.
> 
> Do you mean emotiva? they've got some nice cables there too. Heck, some of my connectors are more expensive than one of their cable


 
   
  Is it me or does their RCA cable only come with one connector?  That mean I have to buy to hook up a CDP!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Well I've made the jump up. Nowhere to go now except Stax. You might as well take the plunge too


 

 I see both Fostex and STAX in our immediate futures. Now that I think about it, if you sold every last piece of gear you own you probably could scrape just enough together for a half decent STAX setup


----------



## acidbasement

Last time I checked agon, there was a good deal on a Stax Lambda with SRD-7 energizer for $300. I'm not in a position to buy it, but one of you ought to.


----------



## cyberidd

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Last time I checked agon, there was a good deal on a Stax Lambda with SRD-7 energizer for $300. I'm not in a position to buy it, but one of you ought to.


 

 I second this motion.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I see both Fostex and STAX in our immediate futures. Now that I think about it, if you sold every last piece of gear you own you probably could scrape just enough together for a half decent STAX setup


 
   
  Or I could sell it all and make a few mortgage payments


----------



## Armaegis

PMs have been fired off with address and ph#.  If you didn't get one, send me a message.
   
Winnipeg Head-Fi Meet: Sunday 9 December, 2pm


----------



## dscythe

so it looks like production and shipping is going to take longer than expected, so i doubt i'll have my m-stage in time for the meet


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I'm interested.
> 
> headphones: Koss KSC 75, Sennheiser PX 100, JBL Ref 410, Grado 80, Shure SRH 840
> amp: FiiO E5
> ...


 
  woah, took a look at the first page of the thread and i found this, that was only two years ago, my god nathan what did you do to your wallet


----------



## Docks

Is anyone going to the meet with LCD2s? Very interested in them.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





docks said:


> Is anyone going to the meet with LCD2s? Very interested in them.


 
   
  asqw has a pair, along with a Schiit Bifrost and Lyr. A spent a good week comparing them against the HE-6.
   
   
  Quote: 





dscythe said:


> woah, took a look at the first page of the thread and i found this, that was only two years ago, my god nathan what did you do to your wallet


 
   
  Haha, and of all that gear listed the only things I still have are the HotAudio Dac Destroyer and Focusrite 6. 
   
  I seriously need to sell off some of this stuff. I was doing well for a while and not acquiring anything, then the HE-6 came along and I started chasing rabbits again.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> asqw has a pair, along with a Schiit Bifrost and Lyr. A spent a good week comparing them against the HE-6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Join the club, I first waltzed onto head-fi with only a Grado SR60i to my name and look at me now.


----------



## Armaegis

For a while I was distracting myself with DIY stuff. I need to get back on that wagon. At least there I stop buying stuff because I don't have time to build anything...


----------



## Armaegis

Hey people, the meet is this Sunday!


----------



## dscythe

can't wait


----------



## acidbasement

I'll be there.  I'll bring a Sony D-5A "portable" CD player (circa 1984), so if you want to listen to your music on it, bring a CD or two.


----------



## DigitalFreak

What time is the meet?


----------



## Armaegis

Lindenwoods, 2pm


----------



## Ckaz

Been a long time, but if still welcome I'd love to join! Just picked up a pair of lcd-2's, so I'll be bringing those and my Denon d-5000's


----------



## Armaegis

Say does anyone here have an HDP? I'm curious to see how it stacks up against the DAC-100. (shouldn't have passed on the trade for it a few months ago)


----------



## dscythe

wow good thing i checked the address again, i wouldve shown up at your place nathan


----------



## Armaegis

Yup. The meet is in Lindenwoods, NOT Fort Richmond.


----------



## dscythe

had a great time, thanks for having us all over nathan


----------



## DigitalFreak

So how did the meet go? Did anyone get drunk and run naked through Lindenwoods wearing a pair of Hifiman's?


----------



## dscythe

was pretty great, had 2 pairs of lcd2's the schiit stack, nathans nuforce gear, k702's, hd600s, denon d5000's. I think the fact that it was -30 put a lot of us off of streaking, plus using the he-6's as a portable? now thats just ridiculous


----------



## DigitalFreak

Now that's what I call a meet. I'm kicking myself for not being able to go.


----------



## ElmerK

I wish I could have made it. Grandson Andrew was in a hockey tournament!


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





dscythe said:


> plus using the he-6's as a portable? now thats just ridiculous


 
   
  Well my Nuforce Icon2 amp is tiny as far as speaker amps go. Hook that up to a battery pack like the Energizer XP8000 or 18000 and it might just work.


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Well my Nuforce Icon2 amp is tiny as far as speaker amps go. Hook that up to a battery pack like the Energizer XP8000 or 18000 and it might just work.


 
  i remember at the bbq meet we tried hooking it up to my cowon j3, didnt work out that well


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





dscythe said:


> i remember at the bbq meet we tried hooking it up to my cowon j3, didnt work out that well


 

 Yeah my ALO RX MKII didn't fare much better


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, I'm ordering some miscellaneous parts and supplies from http://www.avshop.ca/
  If anyone's interested in ordering some stuff, if we can hit $200 it's free shipping. I'm about halfways there already, so something like a headphone would bump it right up (like a Fostex for modding or something)
   
  (I'm also buying some DIY supplies from partsconnexion if anyone wants to split some shipping there as well)


----------



## Kevorkazito

I'm thinking about acquiring the Shure SE535, primarily as a monitor for doing live shows.
   
  Has anyone in this local group every tried them?
   
  I'm sure this is the wrong place to post this but I would like a take on them from this colloquial crowd


----------



## Armaegis

The highest up the line I've heard is the SE215, which is the bassy one in the family from what I've heard. I can only comment on the overall build and fit quality of the family, which I thought was excellent. The only reason I sold mine was because I couldn't quite get the right fit in my ear (they were a smidge big for me, but I have rather small ears).


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





kevorkazito said:


> I'm thinking about acquiring the Shure SE535, primarily as a monitor for doing live shows.
> 
> Has anyone in this local group every tried them?
> 
> I'm sure this is the wrong place to post this but I would like a take on them from this colloquial crowd


 
  Dude you want a live show monitor you get Customs. There isn't a universal out there that has better isolation then a custom


----------



## Armaegis

Though I imagine those Etymotics might come pretty close. 
   
  edit: there's a set of SE530 and Etymotic ER-4S on the sale forums


----------



## Armaegis

Hmm, buy stuff and get a chance to win a Shure SE535... http://www.head-fi.org/t/639698/make-any-headroom-purchase-until-dec-20-get-entered-for-free-shure-se535


----------



## DigitalFreak

From what I remember Lunatica had a pair of 535's and he wasn't overly impressed with them. Supposedly according to some people they're not to far off sounding from the Westone 4's. For whatever reason Shure has never really intrigued me.


----------



## Armaegis

So no one else interested in anything from avshop or partsconnexion?


----------



## Kevorkazito

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Dude you want a live show monitor you get Customs. There isn't a universal out there that has better isolation then a custom


 
   
  Yes, I realise that customs would be the ideal solution. Now, you've got me thinking... my buddy is using the Shure's and he says they are great.


----------



## Kevorkazito

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Hmm, buy stuff and get a chance to win a Shure SE535... http://www.head-fi.org/t/639698/make-any-headroom-purchase-until-dec-20-get-entered-for-free-shure-se535


 
   
  Now that's interesting...


----------



## Kevorkazito

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> So no one else interested in anything from avshop or partsconnexion?


 
   
  I was intrigued by the LED stick... I was hoping they had a mic I was looking for, an MXL 603 but no luck.


----------



## Armaegis

I was kinda looking at the Headroom b-stock T50rp. Not too bad overall, although their shipping rates are high so you have to order a few things to make it worthwhile. 
   
  I'm sitting at about the halfway mark at avshop. Trying to decide if I should drop a headphone into the cart just to make free shipping, or cut out some of the extraneous stuff and just get the few pieces I need and suck it up for shipping.


----------



## Docks

Soooo? Any comparisons between the headphones at the meet? That would be nice! I really wanted to hear the LCD2's wish I could have made it.


----------



## Armaegis

I've posted impressions of the LCD2 vs HE-6 a few pages back.
   
  The Denon D5000 is a very nice headphone and laid back, somewhat similar to the LCD2. I find the LCD2 clearer in the midrange (which is what orthos are generally renown for), but more aggressive in the bass whereas the D5000 extends deep but doesn't overwhelm. Comfort on the Denons is also phenomenal.
   
  The big Sennheisers are always "steady wins the race" kind of sound. Strong performers in all areas, good comfort, I find it hard to nitpick any aspect of them.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





kevorkazito said:


> Yes, I realise that customs would be the ideal solution. Now, you've got me thinking... my buddy is using the Shure's and he says they are great.


 

 I've never been a big shure fan myself. There's nothing really wrong with the brand they've just never turned my crank. Considering you have the RE 262's I'm surprised you're making a grab for the Shures. Why don't you look into VSonic GR 07. They're supposed to be great sounding for the price. If you want to go customs there are cheaper options out there such as 1964 Ears V3 and the entry level models of Ultimate Ears.
   
  Say by the way, anyone heard anything about the 1964 Ears V6? Not a lot of keystrokes about them on the net for whatever reason.


----------



## Armaegis

I have the GR07 if you're interested in giving them a listen.


----------



## dscythe

K702's came in today, loving them already, although i can tell my E10 is struggling with them, hopefully my m-stage gets here soon


----------



## DocTavia

Hoping to get a nice pair for christmas, and buy a cMoy amp afterwards. I'd really love to make it to one of those meetups in the future, I hope I'm able to find transportation. (hartlocker by the way, changed pseudonym after a while away)


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





doctavia said:


> Hoping to get a nice pair for christmas, and buy a cMoy amp afterwards. I'd really love to make it to one of those meetups in the future, I hope I'm able to find transportation. (hartlocker by the way, changed pseudonym after a while away)


 
   
  If I'm hosting (which I usually am), there's a bus stop literally in front of the house.


----------



## DocTavia

Oh, that's great then. I'll look into it. Thanks!


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





docks said:


> Soooo? Any comparisons between the headphones at the meet? That would be nice! I really wanted to hear the LCD2's wish I could have made it.


 
   
  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I've posted impressions of the LCD2 vs HE-6 a few pages back.
> 
> The Denon D5000 is a very nice headphone and laid back, somewhat similar to the LCD2. I find the LCD2 clearer in the midrange (which is what orthos are generally renown for), but more aggressive in the bass whereas the D5000 extends deep but doesn't overwhelm. Comfort on the Denons is also phenomenal.
> 
> The big Sennheisers are always "steady wins the race" kind of sound. Strong performers in all areas, good comfort, I find it hard to nitpick any aspect of them.


 
   
  I liked the LCD2s, and would like to spend more time with them, but as Nathan says, the big Sennheisers are tough to beat.  The LCD2s seemed (to me) like not a lot of improvement, if any, over my HD600s, for four times the price.  The sound signature was quite similar - a bit on the dark side, with maybe a tiny bit more sparkle.  The HE-6 was a different beast altogether, more forward, and not really my cup of tea.  But, to each one's own.
   
  I was also quite intrigued by the sound of the K702 - it sounded really nice to my ears.  I hope I get to spend some time with one in the future.  Maybe someone would be up for a couple of days' exchange in early January?  HD600 for K702?  I'll be in town again, staying at a hotel with nothing to do at night but listen to music.
   
  I reiterate my desire to try 'stats, now that I've compared among the highest rated orthos to my HD600.  And I want to try out an HD800.  Someone please buy one.


----------



## Armaegis

I recently put some soft leather pads on the HE-6 and it's like I superimposed the bass of the LCD-2. Who ever heard of a U-shaped ortho? 
   
  I think Brian Reimer Audio had an HD800 for audition at some point. You could give Steve (sckeith) a shout if you want to try out the K702 again. 
   
  I'm still trying to figure out what path to go if/when I downgrade.


----------



## dscythe

I might be up for a mini swap, just got my k702's in a few days ago and i loved the sound of the hd600's


----------



## ElmerK

Well I did it. I went to the Dark Side, or should I say the Bright Side. My Grado SR325is headphones just arrived yesterday! So far I am surprised how much I like them.


----------



## Armaegis

Interesting. That's one of the ones I've been curious to hear as I've heard the 60/80/125/225/HF2 and the 325 is the last in the mid-fi line that I haven't tried yet.


----------



## ElmerK

They do sound pretty good especially with the E-10 bass boost on!


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Interesting. That's one of the ones I've been curious to hear as I've heard the 60/80/125/225/HF2 and the 325 is the last in the mid-fi line that I haven't tried yet.


 
  Really?  You haven't gone down to Creative Audio for an audition of the 325?  I think Advance also has them too.


----------



## Armaegis

I haven't been back to Creative Audio since way back when I bought my SR80. Hmm I don't remember ever seeing the 325 at Advance...


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I haven't been back to Creative Audio since way back when I bought my SR80. Hmm I don't remember ever seeing the 325 at Advance...


 
  yep it's at advanced too, i demoed it when i bought my k272's


----------



## Armaegis

If anyone's looking for a cheap KSC75... http://www.amazon.ca/Koss-155540-Portable-Stereophone-Headphones/dp/B0006B486K/


----------



## acidbasement

Nice!  I might buy a dozen at that price.


----------



## acidbasement

After a long drought, I've got an upgrade in the works: a Millet MAX built by cetoole, which should be arriving late this week.  Can't wait to plug my HD600s into it.


----------



## Armaegis

If anyone's looking for a usb dac/amp, I spotted this on kijiji today: http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-pro-audio-recording-equip-Focusrite-VRM-USB-headphone-mixing-box-W0QQAdIdZ446534945
  I've got one and it's a nice little unit. Really great for room/speaker simulation.


----------



## Tuco1965

What are some of the better stores in the city for head-fi gear?  I need some interesting places to check out next time my wife drags me into the city.
   
  Thanks 
  Dave


----------



## Armaegis

Advance on Portage - AKG and Grado
  Creative Audio on Osborne - Grado and Denon (they used to have Sennheiser, but don't show any on their site now)
  Brian Reimer on St. Mary's - mostly Sennheiser from my recollection, and I think they used to have an HD800 but it's been ages since I've been


----------



## Tuco1965

I was just at Advance last weekend.  First time in about 20 years since I've been in there.  Not as much gear as I would have thought.
   
  I've driven by the other two countless times but wasn't sure if they carried much.  I'll take a look at those 2 next trip into the city.
   
  Thanks


----------



## Armaegis

You could also just let us know when you'll be around and we could arrange for a small meet. It's always cool to meet new people in this hobby/obsession.


----------



## Tuco1965

That sounds interesting.  Maybe when the weather is nicer I can plan a run in to do something other than take my wife shopping.    Looks like a nasty weather for this weekend.  You'll be getting it before us.


----------



## Armaegis

Is there anything in particular you've been looking for or want to try?


----------



## Tuco1965

I've been out of the game for a while so I'd like to try out some different amp/dac setups with my HD 600s and my AKG 240 sextetts.  I don't have anything currently other than a Cmoy in this regard.  Just driving them with my Yamaha receivers currently.


----------



## Armaegis

I have a Sextett as well, and I recently borrowed an HD600 for a while. You can give them a try on my Bottlehead Crack if you like, and I've got a Nuforce DAC-100/HAP-100 as well.
   
  And everyone drive safe out there. I just came back from some quick errands and it is deceptively slippery out there. The main roads aren't so bad, but the residentials are super slick and you can't see it.


----------



## Tuco1965

I'd love to try those out.  We'll have to set something up down the road.
   
  -8 and still raining lightly here.  Damn slippery.


----------



## dscythe

depending on the day i should have my matrix m-stage (if it ever bloody gets here lol)


----------



## acidbasement

McCulloch Audio used to sell Beyers, but I'm not sure if they still do, or if they ever had any demo models on the floor.
   
  The blue-sky deep freeze has settled in here, after the wind blew all night.  Doesn't look like we got too much snow, but what we did get is concentrated in decent-sized drifts.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> McCulloch Audio used to sell Beyers, but I'm not sure if they still do, or if they ever had any demo models on the floor.
> 
> The blue-sky deep freeze has settled in here, after the wind blew all night.  Doesn't look like we got too much snow, but what we did get is concentrated in decent-sized drifts.


 
   
  Nope, I don't think they carry anymore headphones.  I go there on occasion to poke around.  Bill does have nice stuff, wish I had 4.5k to spend on a pair of spendor speakers.


----------



## acidbasement

Listening to the Millet MAX for the first time.  It is truly sweet with my HD600, fed by the Sony D-5A.


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Listening to the Millet MAX for the first time.  It is truly sweet with my HD600, fed by the Sony D-5A.


 
  woah just noticed that you have a rega p3? Would you recommend going with rega products? I've been looking into getting an rp1


----------



## acidbasement

Though they're not the only brand you should consider, I don't think you can go wrong with Rega.  They've been around for a long time and, to the best of my knowledge, they've never produced a dud (though the Fono preamp does hiss a bit in my system - only audible when no music is playing).  I really like the P3, and at some point I'm hoping to get one of their CD players or DACs, as the sound sig of their digital gear is very pleasing to me - a great balance between detail and warmth.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





dscythe said:


> woah just noticed that you have a rega p3? Would you recommend going with rega products? I've been looking into getting an rp1


 
   
  Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Though they're not the only brand you should consider, I don't think you can go wrong with Rega.  They've been around for a long time and, to the best of my knowledge, they've never produced a dud (though the Fono preamp does hiss a bit in my system - only audible when no music is playing).  I really like the P3, and at some point I'm hoping to get one of their CD players or DACs, as the sound sig of their digital gear is very pleasing to me - a great balance between detail and warmth.


 
   
   
  If it were me, I would pass on the Rega RP1 and take a good look at the Pro-Ject Debut Carbon, which I think Advance carries it.  The tone arm on the Pro-Ject is better and I think, well at least within the USA they come equipped with the Ortofon 2M Red, over the Ortofom OM5e on the Rega, and there are many reviews indicating the RP1 There's also another interesting brand call the Orbit U-Turn which has lots of support and the price is quite good, even if the cartridge isn't all that spectacular. 
   
  Too bad VPI didn't have any cheaper turntables, they make awesome turntables.


----------



## dscythe

i might have to spend a day bussing around (when it isnt so cold) and go demo the rega at creative audio and the pro-ject at advanced, couldnt hurt to test the gs1000i at creative too


----------



## dscythe

finally got my m-stage in today, sounds great so far


----------



## acidbasement

The Orbit U-Turn has 85 minutes left at their $150 kickstarter price!  Jump on it, Eric!  http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/uturnaudio/the-orbit-turntable-0


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> The Orbit U-Turn has 85 minutes left at their $150 kickstarter price!  Jump on it, Eric!  http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/uturnaudio/the-orbit-turntable-0


 
  gah, if only i had more money and time to research it. Probably shouldnt have dropped $90 on that thor omnibus


----------



## DigitalFreak

The iPhone 5 doesn't take half bad pics. I'm pleasantly surprised


----------



## bearFNF

If you guys set up a meet I'd be interested in coming up, if that's okay.


----------



## Armaegis

Sure thing. I've added you to my mailing list. 
   
  edit: just noticed your location. That'll be quite a drive, eh?


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> If you guys set up a meet I'd be interested in coming up, if that's okay.


 
   
  You can be our cross-border shopping mule!


----------



## bearFNF

I am in Roseau, ten miles south of the border.  It's ~2.5 to 3 hours to Winnipeg depending on how far the strip search goes at the border. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  As far as the 'shopping mule' goes...here's a little story about one of my experiences crossing the border.
  I actually had a pair of pants I just bought in the trunk of my car when I went to Winnipeg to see a movie and got the third degree for it.  He thought I was bringing them to someone.  He then proceeded to start tearing my car apart "looking" for something???  It was somewhat funny to me at the time, and the lady in the minivan behind me was dying laughing as he climbed headfirst into my trunk, his legs sticking up in the air to search the back of my rear seat.  Luckity he got a phone call just as he started to tear the heat shielding off the underside of the hood of my car.


----------



## acidbasement

Ouch.  Yeah, crossing the border is rarely fun...
   
  My wife and I thought that having kids and getting decent jobs would save us from having our car ripped apart at the border, but I guess we still look unconventional enough to potentially be druggies.


----------



## Armaegis

Ugh I hate border crossing, though I'm usually fairly lucky. Maybe it helps that I'm a broke student?


----------



## Kevorkazito

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> The iPhone 5 doesn't take half bad pics. I'm pleasantly surprised


 
   
  Hey Arly, nice 'gear porn'... you have the touch with your composition and angles. Thanks for the tip on the V-Modas... I luv 'em.


----------



## Kevorkazito

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Ouch.  Yeah, crossing the border is rarely fun...
> 
> My wife and I thought that having kids and getting decent jobs would save us from having our car ripped apart at the border, but I guess we still look unconventional enough to potentially be druggies.


 
   
  I played hockey with some fellas from a border town and I often saw them working as border guards. They told me that it's just a roll of the dice when it comes to who they interrogate, like every 15th car gets pulled. Gotta tell you, it was handy knowing the guards back when I would hit Minneapolis at least once a month with a ton of gear. Nothing like being waved to an empty line when your buddy is working in the busy line that you're in... "don't look up, fumble in the back seat..."... phew!
   
  They all got their booze for their socials over the border too... no problems getting deals from the US duty-free when half the town are border guards.


----------



## acidbasement

Yeah, we seem to have more trouble getting into the States than coming back.  I've never gotten grief coming home.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





kevorkazito said:


> Hey Arly, nice 'gear porn'... you have the touch with your composition and angles. Thanks for the tip on the V-Modas... I luv 'em.


 

 No problem dude, if you want more hardcore gear porn feast your eyes below on my new mobile rig setup. The DAC was just received today.


----------



## Armaegis

Ah, you've almost got the full stack... all you need now is a balanced amp that can take an external battery pack.


----------



## Kevorkazito

Sweet Arly! I can't wait to check it out man.


----------



## DigitalFreak

*LMAO*
   
*Hey Nathan, hows it feel to be the new Modern Modder Man Of Manitoba *


----------



## Armaegis

Got the crossfade transplant mostly done. Now I want to get my hands on a Beyer COP


----------



## Armaegis

Oh, haha! I didn't even realize I had the custom title.


----------



## acidbasement

We figured you had one coming, and Currawong was happy to oblige.  Looks good!


----------



## Armaegis

Ah, so I have you to thank for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  link for those who haven't seen the latest project: http://www.head-fi.org/t/648893/ortho-transplant-t50rp-drivers-into-v-moda-crossfade-in-progress-lots-of-pictures


----------



## cyberidd

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Ah, so I have you (Iain) to thank for this


 
  Yup, Iain sent out a message asking us for title suggestions, but otherwise it all came from him. 
   
  Congrats Nathan, and good job Iain!


----------



## Armaegis

So who came up with the name?


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Ah, so I have you to thank for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  impressive! Can't wait to hear what it sounds like


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> So who came up with the name?


 
   
  It was a collaboration.


----------



## Armaegis

And it's a tongue twisting title that makes me sound drunk when I try to say it


----------



## dakki12345

oh wow i didnt know theres lots of headfi member here who lives in winnipeg.. i wanna see your rigs one time
  i have also a lot of heaphones.. and i have one problem.. i need to recable my Audio Technica Cks50 IEM.. im i dont know how to do it..


----------



## Armaegis

What part is broken on the cable? If it's the jack, I can fix that for you. If it's come out of the earpiece... that's harder.


----------



## dakki12345

i really dont know where is the exact problem.. i wanted to find a new one but its so rare and so expensive now.. its a audio technica cks50 IEM.. at first the right ear is not working now its the both. i havnt used this one yet until like for 5months now... and i cant find someone who can fix this until i find this thread

 im new to headfi so im new to hi fi headset also... i wanna learn more.. the awsome all around genre headphones or IEM with awsome bass
   
  as for now im using a Galaxy S3(Power Amp)+Fiio E6+Pro-Co Cables modded Sony XB500 for more bass....
  
   
  P.S the cable is still attached on it..


----------



## mythless

What is the exact problem with your CKS50?  Is it cutting in and out?  Or is it completely dead?  It could be two different issues.  Any technician can re-solder you new cables if you're willing to pay.  I can name one in particular.


----------



## dakki12345

Quote: 





mythless said:


> What is the exact problem with your CKS50?  Is it cutting in and out?  Or is it completely dead?  It could be two different issues.  Any technician can re-solder you new cables if you're willing to pay.  I can name one in particular.


 
   


 well its completely dead.. and since this is a pretty good headphone.. i just dont want any technicians touching my baby like how they touch cheap headphones.. i cant just give a 50$ value headphones on some technician and might give out a bad sound quality because of the wire or some bad soldering


----------



## Armaegis

If it's a difficult recabling, such as requiring breaking into the earpiece and remoulding a new strain relief... it's going to be cheaper to buy a new iem.


----------



## dscythe

i'm sure digital can suggest a great new iem for you


----------



## DigitalFreak

Depends on what sig he's looking for and what his price bracket is. If you want to do it on the cheap I have 3 different IEMs on the FS forums right now. Take a look maybe they will interest you.


----------



## mythless

So, there is a bottlehead crack for sale on AK, and the price is now $165 + shipping (guy is in Seattle).  Anyone interested?  No speedball upgrade.


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





mythless said:


> So, there is a bottlehead crack for sale on AK, and the price is now $165 + shipping (guy is in Seattle).  Anyone interested?  No speedball upgrade.


 

 thatd be mighty tempting if i had the right headphones for it


----------



## DigitalFreak

Whats with all the crazy low prices on the Crack amp lately? I'm starting to wonder if everyone is dumping it for a new yet unannounced upgraded Crack amp.


----------



## Armaegis

I haven't heard anything on the bottlehead side of things. I'm guessing it's because one guy cranked a low price and everyone else had to follow suit. 
   
  Heck, I just sold mine and I'm almost tempted to rebuy because it's so cheap. The base kit without speedball, unassembled, shipped up here is around $360.


----------



## cyberidd

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> The base kit without speedball, unassembled, shipped up here is around $360.


 
   
  Which is exactly why I haven't picked up one of my own...  well, not yet anyway!!


----------



## Armaegis

With the speedball upgrade brings it to $500... and that's considering only shipping and taxes.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> With the speedball upgrade brings it to $500... and that's considering only shipping and taxes.


 

 An I thought it was something like 400 tops. Oh well, it is a good sounding amp so you can't blame them for demanding a premium price. When they first came out weren't they at one time cheaper though?
  Since we're talking about Bottlehead has anyone thought of building or heard the S.E.X amp? I''m wondering why you don't read more on here about the S.E.X amp.


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> An I thought it was something like 400 tops. Oh well, it is a good sounding amp so you can't blame them for demanding a premium price. When they first came out weren't they at one time cheaper though?
> Since we're talking about Bottlehead has anyone thought of building or heard the S.E.X amp? I''m wondering why you don't read more on here about the S.E.X amp.


 
  I have thought about it, but it ends up being around $750USD by the time you do the upgrades to make it sound the best it can.  You can get plenty of other OEM options for less than that.
  I have not listened to them but for the money I would go with a Lyr or Valhalla before building the S.E.X.


----------



## Armaegis

Oh, it's $400 for just the parts. Getting it shipped up to Canada will cost you around $500, not counting brokerage if there is any. 
   
  I've built a S.E.X. amp before. It's a pretty nice amp, though the Crack is still better with the high impedance cans. Right now I also have the Smack kit which has been sitting in my basement for a while now. I just need to find a slot of time to build the darned thing. The newest iteration of the S.E.X. kit also has the impedance switches that the Smack kit had.


----------



## DigitalFreak

So what do you guys think? Not exactly high end by Head-fi standards but this ghetto-fi rig sounds pretty sweet to my ears.
   





   
  Here's a pic of most of my headphones and other amps. I got to get another pic taken with the AKG's and my XB700's. Can't believe I forgot to include my XB700's


----------



## Armaegis

Spoiler: a%20year%20and%20half%20ago








   


   
  Out of all those, only one remains.
   
   


Spoiler: just%20the%20other%20day



 




  Grados? where the heck did those come from?
   




   
  All orthos.


----------



## dscythe

i'd take a picture if i had a better camera and my basement wasnt so dark haha


----------



## Armaegis

I keep upgrading the stack. I called it the Trifecta before, but now it's a the Nuforce Towers.
   
  The new addition is the unit in the middle. I managed to fine their discontinued RJ45CX which is essentially an RJ45 to binding post adapter (their icon speaker amps use RJ45 connectors to conserve space). I opened it up and modded it to include a 4-pin XLR on the front.
   
  So now that's the Icon2 speaker amp driving the HE-6 through the RJ45CX adapter, being fed from the HDP. Both being driven from the LPS power supply.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Spoiler: a%20year%20and%20half%20ago


 

 I see my old DT1350's 4th from the far right. I really miss those cans. I can see myself getting another set down the road.


----------



## dscythe

very nice nathan. I see that HE-6 hasnt gone anywhere


----------



## Armaegis

digitalfreak said:


> I see my old DT1350's 4th from the far right. I really miss those cans. I can see myself getting another set down the road.


 

  I'm sure they'll come out with some new portable with the tesla drivers in the near future. Something less wonky than the T50p.
   
   



dscythe said:


> very nice nathan. I see that HE-6 hasnt gone anywhere


 
   

  Sigh, yeah, and I keep modding things (fully reversible mind you) and adding to the stack that it makes it harder to part with. I don't think there's anything else I can add to the stack now though... 
   
  Right now the HE-6 has been regrilled with some more open and less reflective, and there are some leather pads on the front with some damping. I've eliminated the hard treble bite that they have in stock form, and staging is a bit better now too. On the flip side, these literally are louder on the outside than inside now


----------



## DigitalFreak

Since we're all throwing up pics of our current collection I quickly snapped a updated pic with my iPhone 5. That's all the gear I currently have amp DAC and headphone wise. I should try figuring out something to include all my IEM's As you can see Mr Happy seems to highly approve


----------



## bearFNF

So, here is my contribution to "show and tell"
   

   
  My Schiit Asgard 2 is on the truck (probably stuck in a snow bank somewhere)...


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> these literally are louder on the outside than inside now


 
   
  I lollered.
   
  Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> So, here is my contribution to "show and tell"
> 
> 
> 
> My Schiit Asgard 2 is on the truck (probably stuck in a snow bank somewhere)...


 
   
  That's quite a haul!  What model of Stax is that?  I just gave Derek his 4040 rig back after he was kind enough to lend it to me for a couple months.  I really liked it, though I found myself wanting to listen at higher volume than my usual.  I could see myself owning a set of Lambdas at some point.


----------



## sckeith

I'd post a picture of my rig but there is not much there. I'm really liking the new Hifiman HE-500 though. The k702's are pretty well sold to a fellow where I work. My picture would consist of my Squeezebox Touch, Benchmark DAC1 USB and the Hifimans.


----------



## bearFNF

They are normal bias lambdas.   Bought new back in the 1980s.  They had been in storage for quite a while until I was doing some dejunking of my apartment and got sidetracked.   Had to givet henm a listen for nostolgias sake.  Next thing I know i'm neck deep in head-fi.  You coild say they are the bane of my wallet and the cause of my rekindled addiction   but that's just my story, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Girls Generation

Currently in Brandon until April.
   
  Gear with me:
  LCD3 (2013)
  LCD2 rev2.2
  Gungnir
  Mjolnir
  Triad L3 w/ LLP


----------



## Tuco1965

Very nice gear!


----------



## bearFNF

> Quote:


 


girls generation said:


> Currently in Brandon until April.
> 
> Gear with me:
> LCD3 (2013)
> ...


 
   
   
  Quote: 





tuco1965 said:


> Very nice gear!


 
  Yes, very nice...
   
  Oh, to add to my Schiit pile just ordered a Bifrost and HD800's and I am loving the Asgard 2 so far...


----------



## Armaegis

Hey GG, I heard from DF that you were in town. We'll have to set up a mini-meet while you're here...


----------



## Girls Generation

Any day before April is fine. Maybe later than this Thursday so I can get my cables in for some evangelizing. 
  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Hey GG, I heard from DF that you were in town. We'll have to set up a mini-meet while you're here...


----------



## acidbasement

I'm in Brandon fairly frequently.  Want to get together sometime?  I'd be interested to try those LCD3s.


----------



## Girls Generation

PMed
  Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> I'm in Brandon fairly frequently.  Want to get together sometime?  I'd be interested to try those LCD3s.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Good to see you found the Peg City meet thread GG. I'm still free Sunday late afternoon if you want to do coffee and give the M-100, CLAS, or Studio V a listen let me know and we'll work out a time.
  Hey guys, sometimes when I'm typing in the head-fi shout box the lettering goes all weird until I move the cursor or the page on the screen. Is this happening to anyone else or am I going to be throwing a temper tantrum over a bad laptop screen in the near future?
 
   
  Now thats what I call an extreme head-fier


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Good to see you found the Peg City meet thread GG. I'm still free Sunday late afternoon if you want to do coffee and give the M-100, CLAS, or Studio V a listen let me know and we'll work out a time.
> Hey guys, sometimes when I'm typing in the head-fi shout box the lettering goes all weird until I move the cursor or the page on the screen. Is this happening to anyone else or am I going to be throwing a temper tantrum over a bad laptop screen in the near future?
> 
> 
> Now thats what I call an extreme head-fier


 
  dat bass


----------



## dscythe

Anybody else go see the Pink Floyd Experience? They were unreal!


----------



## DigitalFreak

I got the email this morning my 4A's are ready to be shipped.
  If that wasn't enough I scored a Q701 on the FS forums last night


----------



## Armaegis

So much for slowing down eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Is that a wood grain on the Heir 4A's?


----------



## Girls Generation

Ouch. Those look hawt. 
  Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I got the email this morning my 4A's are ready to be shipped.
> If that wasn't enough I scored a Q701 on the FS forums last night


----------



## Armaegis

Hey people, so with GG in town for the month, what say we put together a meet before he has to go? 
   
  Randomly throwing a date out there: Sunday March 17th


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> So much for slowing down eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yep, I chose the buckeye burl faceplate, they actually shipped out this morning. Fingers crossed they fit when they get here
  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Hey people, so with GG in town for the month, what say we put together a meet before he has to go?
> 
> Randomly throwing a date out there: Sunday March 17th


 
   
  For me that works. Next weekend I have 4 days off so i'm good for those dates.


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Hey people, so with GG in town for the month, what say we put together a meet before he has to go?
> 
> Randomly throwing a date out there: Sunday March 17th


 
  st patricks day? Afraid i wont be able to make it then, i'll be rather incapacitated from the night before and then again on that night


----------



## Armaegis

I didn't even know that was the day. People can feel free to shoot out other suggestions.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, check out this cool turntable that turned up on kijiji... http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-electronics-Electrohome-Stereo-W0QQAdIdZ462225948


----------



## dakki12345

okay i cant believe this. i got my galaxy s3 with a voodoo sound installed
   
  and i tried this.. Galaxy S3>> Ath M50 (Using Galaxy S3 Internal DAC "Wolfson DAC" and enabling it using Voodoo Sound)
   
  and this one Galaxy S3>>OTG Cable>Cable to Fiio E7 DAC (which bypass galaxy s3 DAC) >> Ath m50
   
  and i cant believe what im hearing what ever i do galaxy s3>>ath m50 wins over a Fiio e7 dac.. hmm i should have read some feed back about this combo before buying e7 i feel i wasted money haha


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





dscythe said:


> st patricks day? Afraid i wont be able to make it then, i'll be rather incapacitated from the night before and then again on that night


 
   
  Anyone feels like a road trip to Brandon on the 16th, my band is playing at the Lady of the Lake.  It's going to be a party and a half.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





dakki12345 said:


> okay i cant believe this. i got my galaxy s3 with a voodoo sound installed
> 
> and i tried this.. Galaxy S3>> Ath M50 (Using Galaxy S3 Internal DAC "Wolfson DAC" and enabling it using Voodoo Sound)
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sometimes there's just personal preference at play. I wonder if the Galaxy also does some signal processing to "cheat" and make things sound better. Some bass boost would be my first guess. 
   
  Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Anyone feels like a road trip to Brandon on the 16th, my band is playing at the Lady of the Lake.  It's going to be a party and a half.


 
   
  Wish I could, but I have work that day.


----------



## Tuco1965

I use my S3 NA version as my portable music source.  Poweramp Pro is my media player.  Definitely no audio cheating going on when I'm using this setup.  I have my music encoded in flac.  Somewhere down the line I would like to get a dac to use with my otg cable.  Right now I feed the output into my Yamaha receivers and I'm gettting really good results with my HD 600s and my K240 Sextetts.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Man, the guy who made this video must be a real loon


----------



## dakki12345

actually no cheat.. same flat EQ same headphone gain with the e7 and the the built in Wolfson DAC
   
  same all and volume..
   
  however i feel wolfson DAC from s3 is incredible it sounded more crisp and its more detailed than e7... so i decided.. this early i send back e7 to fiio and they say they will return my money... since i got 15 days return... and decided to get a digizoid zo2 which acts as Subwoffer and amp not DAC.. so ill try this.. Galaxy s3>>Digizoid zo2>>m50 or my beyer 770dt 80ohm


----------



## DigitalFreak

I'm finally dumping some of my low bit garbage and got the CD's. The plan tonight is to rock out


----------



## dakki12345

oh my audioslave.. GIVE ME COPY!!! hahaa


----------



## Armaegis

So... mini-meet on Sunday March 17th, say 1-4pm. Any more yays or nays?


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> So... mini-meet on Sunday March 17th, say 1-4pm. Any more yays or nays?




Sounds like a plan to me. Anyone else on?


----------



## bearFNF

I'm in if I can get across the border.  Had a nightmare about a border guard, a hammer, and my stax the other night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  Just let me know where.


----------



## Armaegis

If I'm hosting, down in the southeast part of town. I'll send out a pm to those interested. 
   
  So let's see, we'll have the LCD2 and 3, I've got an HE-6, and if we can get Steve to come down he just picked up an HE-500 recently. I've even got some partially modded T50rp's lying around, although my good ones are out on loan. I *might* get around to transplanting some Fostex drivers into a Beyer COP this week, but don't count on it. 
   
  Anyone got an HD800?


----------



## bearFNF

Got HD650, HD800, HE500, SR3225is, and I can bring Stax Lambda normal bias on a SRD7/sb.
  Two stacks of Schiit, also.  Magni/Modi and Asgard 2/Bifrost.


----------



## Armaegis

Hmm, and aqsw lives down the street and he's got a Lyr. 
   
  I have a ton of Nuforce stuff on my desk. Oh and an iBasso D10 (almost sold it last week, but then the buyer dropped out).
   
  Heh, we might have more gear than people.


----------



## bearFNF

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## DigitalFreak

I'll bring some stuff too although my stuff won't be as grand as all of yours, darn Paradox still isn't ready. If anyone's interested I'll be bringing my CLAS -db mobile DAC as well as my Leckerton UHA-6S MKII. Headphone wise I know GG wanted to hear the V-MODA M-100 so I'll be bringing that along as well. According to tracking my Heir Audio CIEM's will be delivered tomorrow so I should have them by the time the meet date comes. I could bring them along so people could have a look and judge for themselves if the workmanship on the IEM is anything to talk about. If nobody is really interested then why bother. I have a Q701 that's currently sitting in the USPS mailing system in a sort facility in Bimidji Minnesota but I can't promise it will be in my hands by meet time. Nathan you want me to also bring the K240 so you can have a listen for old times sake?
  Who says a cellphone can't take half decent pictures. Help yourself guys the pics make great wallpaper for your smartphone


----------



## Armaegis

Haha, no need to bog yourself down, though if others are interested in the Sextett they can pipe up.


----------



## Girls Generation

I'm getting in a new 2013 HD800 this week. Rumor has it that the newer HD800s have more bass.
   
  What I'm bringing:
  Schiit Mjolnir/Gungnir
  LCD2 r2.2
  LCD3 (2013)
  HD800 (2013)
  Tralucent T1 + 1Plus2 uIEM
  Triad L3 + LLP
   
  Chris Himself IEM cables, Audeze and Hifiman balanced cables
  Double Helix Cables "Spore" Audeze cables, Audeze to HD800 adapter
   
  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> If I'm hosting, down in the southeast part of town. I'll send out a pm to those interested.
> 
> So let's see, we'll have the LCD2 and 3, I've got an HE-6, and if we can get Steve to come down he just picked up an HE-500 recently. I've even got some partially modded T50rp's lying around, although my good ones are out on loan. I *might* get around to transplanting some Fostex drivers into a Beyer COP this week, but don't count on it.
> 
> Anyone got an HD800?


 
   
  Arly, bring everything! I'd definitely like to see your Heir IEMs, and listen to the CLAS -db and Leckerton UHA6s mk2, both I've been "thinking" about getting.
   
  Also interested in that Asgard 2 for sure.


----------



## Armaegis

Holy moley you've got the spore cables?


----------



## Girls Generation

Yes sir.  And balanced to SE adapters to listen to SE amps.
  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Holy moley you've got the spore cables?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> I'm getting in a new 2013 HD800 this week. Rumor has it that the newer HD800s have more bass.
> 
> What I'm bringing:
> Schiit Mjolnir/Gungnir
> ...


 

 No problem, I'll message you a day before the meet and double check with you if there's anything else you want me to bring. This has got to be the most high end meet we've ever had. We got an LCD 2 and 3, a HE 500, HE-6, enough Schitt gear to make a cattle farmer feel at home, a mess of high end cables, a CLAS -db, a Studio V dap and now a HD800. I'm gonna fill my iPhone memory up with 1000's of pics


----------



## cyberidd

Can lowly university students come bask in the glow of all the high end gear too?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Also, I can honestly say that when I started this page, I never EVER expected that Winnipeg would host a meet with so many top of the line equipment!


----------



## sckeith

If we don't go to Gladstone this weekend  I should be able to make it. I'd like to have a listen to the Stax
   
  Steve


----------



## dscythe

wow, some truly awesome gear this time around. Be sure to take lots of pictures so i can drool over them later


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





cyberidd said:


> Can lowly university students come bask in the glow of all the high end gear too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hey, I'm still technically a university student too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Which reminds me, I should send out the mass pm today.


----------



## Girls Generation

I'm in second year at SFU. 
  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Hey, I'm still technically a university student too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> I'm in second year at SFU.


 
  I am still mentally a high school student, does that count?  (at least according to my aunt)
   
  So, to be clear about my Stax it will be running off a protable amp (Toppings T32) via the SRD7/SB unless some one has a better one or a home system we can hook them up to.  I have not had a really good amp to drive them since the Nakamichi rig we had went missing some time ago (in 1990 or so someone wanted it more than our German Shepard wanted to protect it).  Just starting to investigate options to fix this situation...  They still sound pretty good with the T32.
   
  Oh yeah, and i'll be bringing a lot of the stuff in my profile Studio V 3rd Anv, iRiver H120, hipppo biscuit, cMoyBB, FiiO E11, PA2v2, etc, etc....
  Might just have to come up the night before to get my food fix at the same time...we don't even have a McD's where I live so any different kinda food is something to look forward to.


----------



## sckeith

I had a couple different pairs of Stax during the eighties. Sold both but still regret selling one pair, the other pair I think were the lower line model.
   
  Steve


----------



## Girls Generation

Would anyone not be able to make Sunday the 24th if the date were to change? I have a feeling my boss is going to make us work this Sunday as well to get back to schedule for my construction job here in Brandon... Ergh


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Would anyone not be able to make Sunday the 24th if the date were to change? I have a feeling my boss is going to make us work this Sunday as well to get back to schedule for my construction job here in Brandon... Ergh


 

 I could make the 26th and 27th lol. Did I mention I work as a bus driver in Wpg and out days off are pretty stupidly spaced out


----------



## Armaegis

Uh oh... well I sent out the mass pm already... but if need be, I can send out another one to cancel. Just keep me in the loop. I think the only people who were really interested are already active in this thread.


----------



## Girls Generation

26 and 27th is fine as well, just probably not this Sunday, nor the weekdays following. We'll narrow it down next week for sure, and keep you guys updated during.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Sounds like a plan GG keep us informed. Since some of us already had the day cleared for Sunday I'm game for a coffee/tea meetup and just shoot the breeze. Would be kind of nice to get out and kill an afternoon after all the wackiness of work lately.
  Tomorrow morning I'm finally picking up my 4A's. Keep your fingers crossed boys because if they don't fit after all the waiting you're going to hear one loud freaking scream that will be heard up in Churchill.


----------



## Armaegis

I can't do the 26th, but the 27th looks tentatively ok for me.
   
  I'm still up for meeting this Sunday if people want. I can call up Jim to bring the LCD2, and if Steve can make it that's the HE-500.
   
  I don't know about the other out-of-towners though. BearFNF is a couple hours away in MN, and Tuco1965 was a hesitant maybe and he'd be coming from northwest Ontario.


----------



## bearFNF

I'll see what I can do to get the 27th off. I was already taking the 28th through the 1st off so what's another day? Heh. Maybe this will give me some time to get some more gear to bring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  P.S. if ther is still a group that wants to do this weekend I will still be interested in a meet and greet.  I could still bring my stuff, too.
  Maybe the pictures form this would spur some more interest fo the later meet???


----------



## Girls Generation

Those are some long drives... Dam
   
  Sorry guys. It'll be worth the wait though! >


----------



## dscythe

i might be able to make a later date, although im moving to the other side of the city at the end of the month so i cant confirm. 
  Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I could make the 26th and 27th lol. Did I mention I work as a bus driver in Wpg and out days off are pretty stupidly spaced out


 
   
  I thought i saw you driving the 66 a few times, but i didnt want to ask in case i was wrong


----------



## DigitalFreak

dscythe said:


> i might be able to make a later date, although im moving to the other side of the city at the end of the month so i cant confirm.
> 
> I thought i saw you driving the 66 a few times, but i didnt want to ask in case i was wrong




Whoa, I've driven the 66 off and on over the last few months. If you jumped on my bus and I never noticed you I'm so sorry. I never meant to be rude, what probably happened I had my attention on what was going on around me on the road and you became one of a thousand faces I see everyday. My apologies my friend.


----------



## Girls Generation

It's okay. Sometimes we just don't want to say hi to friends. We all have those days being an a-hole.
   
  Jk it's late and I downed a bottle of Crystal Head.
  Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Whoa, I've driven the 66 off and on over the last few months. If you jumped on my bus and I never noticed you I'm so sorry. I never meant to be rude, what probably happened I had my attention on what was going on around me on the road and you became one of a thousand faces I see everyday. My apologies my friend.


----------



## sckeith

I think for me the 26th or 27th are bad for me. Starting to move that week


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Whoa, I've driven the 66 off and on over the last few months. If you jumped on my bus and I never noticed you I'm so sorry. I never meant to be rude, what probably happened I had my attention on what was going on around me on the road and you became one of a thousand faces I see everyday. My apologies my friend.


 
  haha no worries, we've only met once so im not surprised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although i understand why you're into portable gear now haha


----------



## cyberidd

I won't be able to do anything that week, I'll be down in Minneapolis watching my first and second live NBA games ever!!  It's Lakers and OKC vs Minnesota, for those who are wondering. 
   
  I'm really interested in hearing as much of this gear as possible, so if we could potentially do a couple, with the current meet still being one, then that would be really awesome, besides, who can complain about more headphone meets?


----------



## Armaegis

I'm still hosting for this Sunday as far as I know.


----------



## Tuco1965

This isn't a good month for me as far as getting away.  I sure wish I could swing it, but I'll have to pass.  Please keep me in the loop for other meets.  I'll do my best to get to one.  I'd love to see and hear all the gear everyone has.  I've got to be in the city on the 20th this month already for a meeting.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





tuco1965 said:


> This isn't a good month for me as far as getting away.  I sure wish I could swing it, but I'll have to pass.  Please keep me in the loop for other meets.  I'll do my best to get to one.  I'd love to see and hear all the gear everyone has.  I've got to be in the city on the 20th this month already for a meeting.


 
   
  If you want to meet anyone for a coffee and greet and checking out toys when you're in town, let us know.


----------



## Tuco1965

I'm going to try to do that next trip in with my wife.  Usually I have lots of time to kill when she goes shopping.  She's overdue for a trip.


----------



## cyberidd

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I'm still hosting for this Sunday as far as I know.


 

 Fantastic, I'll see you there!  Also, I may be bringing my gf who has been asking to come out for a little while now (I'm a lucky one, I know, haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and another friend who may be interested in starting to amass a headphone collection...


----------



## bearFNF

I am still in for this Sunday, also.
   
  I also got approval for the 27th so I will make that, too.


----------



## Armaegis

Excellent. Those who need the address, send me a message. Remember, this is the Lindenwoods location, not the Fort Richmond one.


----------



## acidbasement

I can't make it this Sunday, but you should come to Lady of the Lake on Saturday night, GG.  It's kind of a crumby venue for sound, but the ambiance, food, and drink are good.  Plus, we're going to have some awesome musicians on stage.


----------



## DigitalFreak

So there's still a head-fi meet this Sunday? Cool I'm in then. I'll be sure to bring the following....
   

   
  HeY GG if you're still in for Sunday let me know and I'll bring the M-100. Anyone else want to hear the M-100?


----------



## Girls Generation

I'm considering pulling the trigger on a solo -db + uha 6s2 so I'm going to need an hour or so with those two when we meet. 
   
  @acidbasement: It depends on whether I end work on time or not, but I'm usually off around 9PM these days, and by then my body is a vegetable since I start work around 7:30AM.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> I'm considering pulling the trigger on a solo -db + uha 6s2 so I'm going to need an hour or so with those two when we meet.
> 
> @acidbasement: It depends on whether I end work on time or not, but I'm usually off around 9PM these days, and by then my body is a vegetable since I start work around 7:30AM.


 

 No problem, I have the op amp 209 currently installed in the UHA 6S MKII. You want me to bring the 8610 op amp too?


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> I'm considering pulling the trigger on a solo -db + uha 6s2 so I'm going to need an hour or so with those two when we meet.
> 
> @acidbasement: It depends on whether I end work on time or not, but I'm usually off around 9PM these days, and by then my body is a vegetable since I start work around 7:30AM.


 
   
  Those work hours be crazy.
   
  We'll be playing late into the night, in case you can make it.  I'll be the balding drummer with the brown goatee and glasses.


----------



## bearFNF

Let the packing begin, getting ready for tomorrow's meet...
   


   
  Not all this stuff is coming but a lot of it is...


----------



## Tuco1965

Holy crap that's a lot of gear!


----------



## Armaegis

I think we're going to have more gear than people


----------



## DigitalFreak

I'll be bringing my above stack as well as the CIEM below. I was hoping to have my Q701 and Paradox in my hands by now for the meet but I guess I'll be bringing them another time


----------



## bearFNF

Kinda hard doing that with one hand, EH?, got a good chuckle out of that. Thanks,
   
  Oh and those look wicked cool.  I like the different colored tips so you dont have to try to force the wrong one in your ear to find out which is which.
  Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I'll be bringing my above stack as well as the CIEM below. I was hoping to have my Q701 and Paradox in my hands by now for the meet but I guess I'll be bringing them another time


 
  And here it is all packed up and ready to go:
  It just ocurred to me...What am I going ot listen to tonight??? Crap didn't leave a set of phones out...
  Not sure why it rotated the photo, soory don't know how to fix it....


----------



## Armaegis

Hey random longshot, but does anyone coming tomorrow have some extra bare RJ45 jacks to spare? I need to fix an ethernet cable but really don't want to buy the whole 50-pack from Futureshop.


----------



## bearFNF

None here sorry.
   
  BTW I'm at Tim Horton's near you getting my donut fox right now.


----------



## Armaegis

Just drop on by when you want  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm setting up gear/lunching right now.


----------



## Armaegis

Good times guys, good times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I think funniest reactions of the afternoon were people playing with the bass vents on the Beyer COP. That or Andrew's face when he tried the Stax.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Enjoy the pics guys. They actually all came out looking pretty good.


----------



## Girls Generation

Wish I was there.


----------



## bearFNF

Here is the headband pad I had on the HE500's, not bad at all for $9.
   
  From Amazon.com 











   


    
  NEW! Replacement Upgrade Headband Comfort Cushion Pad in Leatherette with snap locks. Universal fit most Headphone models; Grado SR SRi-series, Sennheiser HD-series, Beyerdynamic and more. by AudioEquip
   

 
 Price: *$8.95* Deal Price:


----------



## cyberidd

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Good times guys, good times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The difference changing the vents on those Beyers made was incredible, but for me, the Stax were the thing to hear. 
   
  I've been wanting to hear/use/own a set of Stax since shortly after I joined head-fi, and have just never had the opportunity before today.  There was a lot of amazing gear there today, but for me, hearing a set of Stax was like the icing on an audiophile cake!


----------



## DigitalFreak

I didn't say much when I was there but I really really liked the HD800. Next in line would be the HE500 and then the HD650. The Schitt stuff really sounded nice too. The M&M stack in my book is top bargain for the money spent.


----------



## bearFNF

Armaegis, I have it hooked up like we had it when we were experiencing the strange shut offs of the topping amp (but from my laptop).  Like this:  MX11>Bifrost>asgard 2>Asgard 2 pre amp out>toppings aux in>srd7>stax lambda.  There appears to be quite a difference.  A lot more bass, and just a 'stronger' sound.  I am not sure where the voume controls should be on the Asgard 2 and the toppings though.  The DAC in the toppings T32 does seem to be the week link in the chain.   I also figured out why the toppings was cutting out.  It seems that some of the eighties vintage screw type banana plugs loosened during the cable swithing we were doing and the speaker leads were shorting.  I think this was triggering some protection circuit the toppings has and was shutting it down.  Better that than letting the magic smoke out.  I hooked up the SRD7 without them.  We will need to try again on the 27th  and see if you hear the improvment I think I am hearing.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





cyberidd said:


> The difference changing the vents on those Beyers made was incredible, but for me, the Stax were the thing to hear.
> 
> I've been wanting to hear/use/own a set of Stax since shortly after I joined head-fi, and have just never had the opportunity before today.  There was a lot of amazing gear there today, but for me, hearing a set of Stax was like the icing on an audiophile cake!


 
   
  I'd heard one several months ago which I think was a step up from today's. At least I assume it was. The 404 I think? That one definitely wowed me, although the experience was soured when the headband broke. It had it's own amp, rather than a box that you hook up to a speaker amp. 
   
   
  Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I didn't say much when I was there but I really really liked the HD800. Next in line would be the HE500 and then the HD650. The Schitt stuff really sounded nice too. The M&M stack in my book is top bargain for the money spent.


 
   
  I actually didn't like the HD800 as much*. There were some things it did very well, and I think we can all agree the soundstage was amazing. But there was something in the overall tonal balance that didn't quite jive with me. A bit too hot in the treble in some spots, and I would have liked a flatter bass extension. 
   
  *though take that in comparison to all the other crazy stuff we had laying around. From a broader view it's still a fantastic headphone
   
  I think the HD600/650 is better bang for the buck, although it lags noticeably in capability. 
   
   
  Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> Armaegis, I have it hooked up like we had it when we were experiencing the strange shut offs of the topping amp (but from my laptop).  Like this:  MX11>Bifrost>asgard 2>Asgard 2 pre amp out>toppings aux in>srd7>stax lambda.  There appears to be quite a difference.  A lot more bass, and just a 'stronger' sound.  I am not sure where the voume controls should be on the Asgard 2 and the toppings though.  The DAC in the toppings T32 does seem to be the week link in the chain.   I also figured out why the toppings was cutting out.  It seems that some of the eighties vintage screw type banana plugs loosened during the cable swithing we were doing and the speaker leads were shorting.  I think this was triggering some protection circuit the toppings has and was shutting it down.  Better that than letting the magic smoke out.  I hooked up the SRD7 without them.  We will need to try again on the 27th  and see if you hear the improvment I think I am hearing.


 
   
  Yeah, I think it was triggering the protection circuit on my gear as well since those were flicking on and off. I'm glad it didn't do any damage as I've already RMA'd them once. 
   
  The volume controls should generally be maxed out for best S/N ratio. The only exception to this is if the amp has an input limit (usually to protect from clipping). I don't know how high the preamp out on the Asgard2 goes. Safe bet would be to set it at 80% and adjust from the Topping after that. Either that or just feed the Bifrost directly into the Topping. 
   
  Interesting that you felt the bass improved. That was the one part I thought was lacking in your setup, so maybe the Topping just renders poorly in that area. I'll be really curious to try hooking it up with the nicer dacs now. I did a comparison a while back with the Bifrost vs DAC-100 and felt the DAC-100 was just a smidge ahead. 
   
  Say, would you be able to order a couple of those headbands and bring them up here next time? (assuming they arrive in time) I'd pay you back of course. Those same headbands off the Canadian side of Amazon cost $36


----------



## dscythe

damn, looks like a good time, wish i couldve made it


----------



## sckeith

It was nice seeing all that gear. I enjoyed listening to the Stax , 800s and other headphones. There sure was lot of electronics, I must be pretty boring, 1 headphone, 1 DAC


----------



## Tuco1965

I also wish I could have made it but hopefully I can get away to a future meet.  That's a nice looking pile of gear!


----------



## Tuco1965

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I didn't say much when I was there but I really really liked the HD800. Next in line would be the HE500 and then the HD650. The Schitt stuff really sounded nice too. The M&M stack in my book is top bargain for the money spent.


 
  I was considering the M&M stack for my HD 600s.  What do you guys think?  I also have K240 Sextetts.


----------



## Girls Generation

It'd be nice to have those HD800s in again on the 27th to compare with mine to see if I can hear any discrepancies in sound, especially 6k.


----------



## Armaegis

If anyone has another HD650, I'd like to hear that too. I thought the one Bear brought was quite different from others that I've heard in the past, so I'm not sure if that was my memory playing tricks on me.  I've heard both the HD650/800 have had alterations over the years.


----------



## Girls Generation

Apparently the latest ones has better bass, but it isn't confirmed. Just a speculation.


----------



## bearFNF

Yep, I plan to bring them to the next meet, also.  I jus tlooked at the tag on the box and it says "Made in Ireland"  WTH??   Do they make some of them in Ireland, too?  The HD800's say made in Germany.
   
  We never did listen to the 650's on one of the higher power amps (at least I did not notice anyone doing it), to me they sound much better on the Asgard 2, looks like we hae some experimenting left to do.
   
  @Tuco1965: I have used the M&M stack for the HD650's and it was ok, but the Asgard 2 did a much better job.  Seemed to sound much cleaner and with more enregy.


----------



## Tuco1965

Well that leaves me wondering now.  The Asgard 2 is definitely more money and seems to be working out a few kinks vs Magni/Modi.  I'm not pressed to have to buy right now because my receivers drive both the 600s and Sextetts well.  Hmmm.


----------



## DigitalFreak

My new AKG's just came in.



Believe it or not the Studio V does a half decent job driving them.


----------



## dakki12345

i just love how bass explodes on dubstep on this setup haha


----------



## Girls Generation

What I'll be bringing this Wednesday. Hifiman balanced cables are hiding behind my MacBook. 
   
  @dakki: I'd like for you to try the bass boost on the Triad L3 with the 1Plus2 universal iems which have dynamic bass drivers.


----------



## bearFNF

^^^ Sweet!! I am bringing the whole lot again.  May leave some of the nick nacks at home this time though, unless someone wanted to see them. (check my profile and let me know).
   
  What time are we talking? 1pm to 3pm again?


----------



## Girls Generation

Please bring your HE500 and HD800 no matter what.
   
  What S/N is your HD800? I want to a/b for myself whether Senn has actually changed something up with their new HD800s. Mine is 208xx.
  Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> ^^^ Sweet!! I am bringing the whole lot again.  May leave some of the nick nacks at home this time though, unless someone wanted to see them. (check my profile and let me know).
> 
> What time are we talking? 1pm to 3pm again?


----------



## bearFNF

Yep, definitely brigning those.  The HD800 are 209XX.  Not sure if that helps you much as they are after yours...only had them a short time.  Probably 50ish hours on them so far.  I'm interested in hear the HD800's with balanced cable on a tube amp.  I will be getting a balanced cable in a short time to go with the Taboo MKIII that will be here in 10-12 weeks, maybe...??
   
  Just need to decide which one, I don't want to spend huge $$ on it but will spend some, 'Q', A pure sound, or Moon, or...too many choices.


----------



## Girls Generation

PM me if you want to discuss cables. Look at my profile. As for Apuresound, Alex has taken lots of orders and still to this day has not fulfilled them, nor has he replied to any sort of emails. He remains silent and not possible to contact, and still has many headphones for recabling which he did not return. Scumbag scammer. Meanwhile he's posting happily about his Lotus Exige.
  Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> Yep, definitely brigning those.  The HD800 are 209XX.  Not sure if that helps you much as they are after yours...only had them a short time.  Probably 50ish hours on them so far.  I'm interested in hear the HD800's with balanced cable on a tube amp.  I will be getting a balanced cable in a short time to go with the Taboo MKIII that will be here in 10-12 weeks, maybe...??
> 
> Just need to decide which one, I don't want to spend huge $$ on it but will spend some, 'Q', A pure sound, or Moon, or...too many choices.


----------



## bearFNF

I guess that's kinda why I am hestitating and maybe leaning toward Moon Audio. They seem to have their stuff together with thier site as apposed to the others I have looked at.
  Or maybe DIY? To start with.  I have some time to figure it out.


----------



## Girls Generation

Feel free to PM me if you want to discuss in detail about cables.
  Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> I guess that's kinda why I am hestitating and maybe leaning toward Moon Audio. They seem to have their stuff together with thier site as apposed to the others I have looked at.
> Or maybe DIY? To start with.  I have some time to figure it out.


----------



## Armaegis

Oh, we really should set a time. I was assuming evening since most people have school/work. I can do daytime though. Depends who else is coming... anyone else? DigitalFreak?


----------



## bearFNF

I'll be in town around noon.  But will come on over whenever you are ready.  I want to go exploring a little.  Any head-fi shops I should check out?
   
  What music player you guys using?  I had foobar2000 up on my laptop but it does not seem to be the easiest to navigate. 
  I just downloaded jRiver MC and will installing it this weekend and trying it our.
  Was also looking at dBPoweramp...


----------



## DigitalFreak

For Wednesday I should be pretty open barring nothing pops up of coarse. I don't know from 4 or 5 onwards? Later is good too I guess as long as everyone else can make it?
   
  You guys want me to bring my Q701? Thus far I'm down for the M-100 for GG and and my mobile rig which now is sporting the ALO RX MKIII-B as well as the UHA-6S MKII.
   
  By the way guys, does anyone mind if I film some of the meet and post it on my Youtube channel? If someone has a problem with being in the video I'll gladly shoot around you,


----------



## Armaegis

Advance on Portage has a rack tucked away. Brian Reimer on St. Mary's has some; mostly Sennheisers. Creative Audio I has Grados and I think Denons. They used to carry Sennheisers as well.
   
  Currently using a cracked version of JRiver, although there's the free version in JRiver Media Jukebox.


----------



## Girls Generation

DF: I'm super eager to try your portable rack. 90% chance of buying UHA6s2.
   
  Any time is fine as long as it's not before noon since I don't want to get up that early to drive down to Winnipeg.
   
  I'm using Amarra and JRiver MC18 on my Retina mbp.
   
  I'm also open to selling my Schiit stack, LCD2.2, LCD3, and the cables other than the thick one . Anything belonging to Gavin of Tralucent is not sellable either, which includes the Triad stack.
   
  Arly, I was hoping to get an hour of alone time with you in a quiet space so we can discuss about the 1Plus2, and the T1, for some second opinions while I take final notes for the review.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> DF: I'm super eager to try your portable rack. 90% chance of buying UHA6s2.
> 
> Any time is fine as long as it's not before noon since I don't want to get up that early to drive down to Winnipeg.
> 
> ...


 

 Sounds like a plan, lets hook up for coffee and then you can follow me to the meet. It'll probably be a lot easier for you to find Armaegis's place by just following me. i'm thinking a quiet corner in a starbucks or a timmys? If not we could show up earlier at the meet and go from there?


----------



## Girls Generation

To be discussed via text. 
  Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Sounds like a plan, lets hook up for coffee and then you can follow me to the meet. It'll probably be a lot easier for you to find Armaegis's place by just following me. i'm thinking a quiet corner in a starbucks or a timmys? If not we could show up earlier at the meet and go from there?


----------



## Armaegis

If you guys want a quiet spot, my space should be open. I'd probably use that time to putter with my latest transplant project.
   
  Hey GG, how do you like MC18? I was considering purchasing when MC17 came out but I had stability issues.


----------



## dakki12345

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> What I'll be bringing this Wednesday. Hifiman balanced cables are hiding behind my MacBook.
> 
> @dakki: I'd like for you to try the bass boost on the Triad L3 with the 1Plus2 universal iems which have dynamic bass drivers.


 

 oh yeah i love to try those things you said.. will there will be incoming meet again? oh yeah just today i got Sony MDR v55.. from a sale .. the bass is extreme also.. but the sound is so leaking to much.. more leakage than XB500 like to the max.. haha you can even hear the 2nd voice and bass guitar haha


----------



## Girls Generation

Try HD800 and LCD3 playing at the same time. You can watch a movie without putting the headphones on.


----------



## dakki12345

hey can you give me a good DAC or usb soundard on my pc that is under 100? i was thinkin about creative labs sound blaster X-FI usb soundcard.. but still thinkin about it.. because my sound card sucked pretty bad


----------



## Girls Generation

schiit modi. period


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> schiit modi. period


 
  ^^dittto, you would need to mod any OEM card under $100 to get the best out of it and by that time it is no longer $100.
   
  There's an interesting pdf linked in this post to an article on impedance and resistance WRT headphomes, amps, and cables.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/650510/the-new-hd800-appreciation-thread/1200#post_9290233


----------



## Girls Generation

Just modded my HD800 with Anax mod 2.0. Hot dayum I'm liking this. No more hot treble sibilance issues with m/g.


----------



## bearFNF

You got extra supplies for that?  I'd be interested in try it out.  I have not gotten around to buying the stuff yet, no where in town has it all.


----------



## Girls Generation

You can try listening to it first, then go ahead and mod yours. I have enough materials to do like 10000 mods.
  Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> You got extra supplies for that?  I'd be interested in try it out.  I have not gotten around to buying the stuff yet, no where in town has it all.


----------



## bearFNF

Just finished reading the version 2.0 thread, looks promising.  But yeah, I should listen to it first.


----------



## Girls Generation

I tried the even circle foam pads and it sounded too wet and thick. Almost like Audeze. Switched up to uneven circles and it's much better I think. Previous sacrificed too much ss. Take all this with a grain of salt. I only listened to like three tracks before switching up.
  Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> Just finished reading the version 2.0 thread, looks promising.  But yeah, I should listen to it first.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, so wanna say tentatively 1-4pm for the meet? Or shall we move it later for those who work/school? I haven't heard anything other than the one suggesting 1-4pm.


----------



## dscythe

i have wednesdays off so i might be able to make it to this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can bring my k702's and matrix m-stage if anyones interested


----------



## bearFNF

I'm open to whatever works.  A longer meet is ok, too if that gives people more time on the phones.


----------



## Girls Generation

Someone want to bring tasty non-messy snacks?


----------



## bearFNF

Timbits, are calling my name. They may be too messy for handlin' phones though.
   
  I can stop off somewhere and pick something up.


----------



## Armaegis

There's a Sobey/Safeway/Walmart all within two minute's drive. You guys are welcome to bring whatever you feel like, though personally I request snackyfoods that aren't too sugary (I think half of us are on diets anyhow, lol). I can always prep stuff in a kitchen too. 
   
  Oh and p.s. there have been a lot of speedtraps on my street lately, and they're also pulling people over who roll through stop signs, so be alert.


----------



## DigitalFreak

How about from 3 or 4 to 7 or 8 since GG is coming in from Brandon?
  By the way Nathan, I remember you once had a K702. Did you ever try modding them at all?


----------



## Girls Generation

I'm fine with noon I guess. Brunch while driving time. Lol


----------



## mechamits

Quote: 





dakki12345 said:


> i just love how bass explodes on dubstep on this setup haha


 
  Interesting, never found my XB's to be lacking in bass but if it improves the overall sound I'd be interested in modding my 500's too, what's involved?, just re-cabling?
   
  By the way, Hi fellow 'Peggers, I'll introduce myself, I've been lurking around Head-Fi for a while, mostly just daydreaming about what I'd buy if I won a lottery, I only have some rookie equipment myself, iPod Touch/ Fiio E7/ Sony XB500 and XBA-1, nothing too special.  I was contemplating hunting down a set of XB1000's or pick up a set of Fostex T50RP's from Long & McQuade to start modding but haven't had the nerve to put down that much money as I'd rather save up for a newer iDevice in the next year.
                                                              
                                  Geoff


----------



## Armaegis

Hey this is random, but is anyone here interested in an AKG K1000? Someone on the sale forums was looking at some of my stuff for trade, but nothing I have is quite at that value and he wants cash to cover the difference. I'm intrigued but not quite enough to go for it, but if anyone here is interested shoot me a message is maybe we can piggyback a trade deal.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> How about from 3 or 4 to 7 or 8 since GG is coming in from Brandon?
> By the way Nathan, I remember you once had a K702. Did you ever try modding them at all?


 
   
   
  Quote: 





girls generation said:


> I'm fine with noon I guess. Brunch while driving time. Lol


 
   
  I'll be here all day, so you guys let me know what's most convenient for you. I think Bear is planning on being in the city around noon-ish. 
   
  I've owned both the K701 and K702, but have never modded them. The AKG's are a bugger to take apart. It's doable, but they are not mod friendly. I have a Sextett in pieces down in my workshop and I dislike working on it just because it's a hassle.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Lol a K1000? Now that's what I call summit-fi.


----------



## Girls Generation

Haven't heard great things about it but not enough data points to form an educated idea of how it performs. The only headphone upgrade I'm seeing next is the 009.


----------



## dakki12345

Quote: 





mechamits said:


> Interesting, never found my XB's to be lacking in bass but if it improves the overall sound I'd be interested in modding my 500's too, what's involved?, just re-cabling?
> 
> By the way, Hi fellow 'Peggers, I'll introduce myself, I've been lurking around Head-Fi for a while, mostly just daydreaming about what I'd buy if I won a lottery, I only have some rookie equipment myself, iPod Touch/ Fiio E7/ Sony XB500 and XBA-1, nothing too special.  I was contemplating hunting down a set of XB1000's or pick up a set of Fostex T50RP's from Long & McQuade to start modding but haven't had the nerve to put down that much money as I'd rather save up for a newer iDevice in the next year.
> 
> Geoff


 

 this was modded and changed to a more higher build cables.. it kinda clences mids and removes most of the muds


----------



## acidbasement

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Hey this is random, but is anyone here interested in an AKG K1000? Someone on the sale forums was looking at some of my stuff for trade, but nothing I have is quite at that value and he wants cash to cover the difference. I'm intrigued but not quite enough to go for it, but if anyone here is interested shoot me a message is maybe we can piggyback a trade deal.


 
   
  I'd love to hear it if you get it, Nathan.  And it'll probably be a lot easier to resell than the HE-6 if you decide it's not for you - collector's item, etc.
  There was a bass-heavy and bass-light version, if I'm not mistaken.  Can't recall at what serial number the shift happened, but it's something to keep in mind.


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Hey this is random, but is anyone here interested in an AKG K1000? Someone on the sale forums was looking at some of my stuff for trade, but nothing I have is quite at that value and he wants cash to cover the difference. I'm intrigued but not quite enough to go for it, but if anyone here is interested shoot me a message is maybe we can piggyback a trade deal.


 
  Now that would be interesting to hear. Unfortunately im broker than broke at the moment or i might've been in


----------



## DigitalFreak

CHECK IT boys, final impressions on my Q701's are up.


----------



## Armaegis

Hah, should have jumped on the Crack eh?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Hah, should have jumped on the Crack eh?


 

 Yeah big time. I'm kicking myself for not selling my left lung and getting that amp from you.


----------



## Armaegis

And I just sold the smack kit today too. I have one of Mythless' tube amps here that you can try tomorrow though.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> And I just sold the smack kit today too. I have one of Mythless' tube amps here that you can try tomorrow though.


 

 Thanks, I definitely want to see what a nice smooth sounding tube amp will do for this can.


----------



## Armaegis

Oh and I'm not sure if you were ever looking for the classic Etymotics, but there's an ER-4S here... http://www.head-fi.org/t/655130/pfe232-custom-one-pro-vintage-k141-er-4s-fs
  and if you're a pirate, get $10 off...


----------



## Girls Generation

Haha that's my buddy who I always ride with to Vancouver meets or mini meets.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Nahhh, I'm pretty happy with my 4A's right now. GG you know planx? I never even knew he was Canadian.


----------



## Girls Generation

Yeah... I think I have to drive him back home every Wednesday after class. Augh.
  Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Nahhh, I'm pretty happy with my 4A's right now. GG you know planx? I never even knew he was Canadian.


----------



## DigitalFreak

The head-fi meet video is finally up
   




   
  Description
  Say hello to fellow head-fier's Armaegis (Winnipeg), GirlsGeneration (Vancouver), and bearNFN (Minnesota). In Wpg Armaegis is always the guy who hosts our head-fi meets. Because of his willingness to host and his pure joy and commitment for the hobby he's become our fearless leader and resident ortho mod specialist. This mini meet was the second of two scheduled mini meets which were put together in an attempt to accommodate all our small circle of Wpg regulars as well as our two out of town head-fier guests. A fun time was had by all and many thanks goes out to GirlsGeneration for dropping work commitments at the last minute and driving in from Brandon and to bearNFN for driving in from the state of Minnesota to schmooze it up with us canucks.

 Although only a mini meet this meet had to easily be our most productive meet up gear wise and the display table was nearly overflowed by the wide assortment of gear. Headphone wise we had the AKG Q701, HifiMan HE-6, HifiMan HE-500, Audeze LCD-2, Audeze LCD-3, Sennheiser HD650, Sennheiser HD800, and a vintage early 80's Stax as well as one of Armaegis's transplanted ortho experiments. In the amping department Schiit Audio was well represented with the Asgard 2, Magni, and Mjolnir. Besides Schiit Audio we also had amps from NuForce Staxx and even a speaker tube amp from Musical Paradise. In the DAC ranks again we had Schiit Audio hogging the table with the Modi Bifrost and Gungnir followed by products from Nuforce. In the mobile gear arena we had various products from Cypher Labs, ALO Audio, Leckerton Audio, Tralucent Audio, iBasso, and Triad Audio. Needless to say it was a busy time trying to sample everything that was on the display table.

 Many thanks and much respect goes out to Armaegis for investing the time and patience involved in hosting a meet. Same well wishes goes out to GirlsGenneration and bearNFN for going out of their way to make it to the meet and make it such a winner.


----------



## Armaegis

So much ridiculous gear... 
   
  Audeze: LCD-2, LCD-3
  Sennheiser: HD650, HD800 x 2
  Nuforce: DAC-100, HAP-100, Icon2, HDP
  Schiit: Magni, Modi, Asgard2, Bifrost, Gungnir, Mjolnir
  HiFiMAN: HE-6, HE-500
  GG's gajillion cables
  and a bag of M&Ms
   
  And this was possibly the longest meet that we've had too, spanning about 7 hours. You missed all our deep conversations about worldly topics!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Trust me I didn't want to leave but I had to. So Nathan, was there anything at the meet you would gladly swap your HE-6 for?


----------



## Armaegis

Nothing that really comes to mind... maybe one of the Audeze's if I could crack 'em open and do something about that funny midrange shout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Even then, I find I prefer the overall sound of the HiFiMANs. The HE-500 is good, but could use a bit more tuning as well. If I were to pick something more mid-fi, the Sennheiser HD600/650 would be a top pick (which ironically used to be hi-fi before all the big guys showed up).


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Nothing that really comes to mind... maybe one of the Audeze's if I could crack 'em open and do something about that funny midrange shout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Sennheiser both the 800 and 650 caught my attention the most out of everything at the meet. I'm not crazy about the HD 800 pricing though so I'd probably go either HE-500 with the pad mods or a HD650. Ironic how I didn't even get a chance at the balanced Schiit rig. I was to busy trying other stuff filming and snapping pics.


----------



## Armaegis

We probably spent more time yakking about world politics than we did listening... seriously!


----------



## bearFNF

I'm home with no issues.  Wanted to say a big thanks for the meet guys.  Looking forward to the next one where we can do a cook out, too...


----------



## Armaegis

Yep, next one I can set up in my garage and have a bbq. It might not be as cozy, but some fresh air and meat on a grill adds a great ambiance


----------



## Girls Generation

ANy problems with CSBA, Bear?
   
  I had a good time guys, fun discussions lol. I really liked the HD650s and HE6 without the angel hair. If my LCD2s weren't so comfortable I would've switched to HE6. 
   
  I'll give you guys a shout the next time I'm in Manitoba.
   
  Driving 160 in the fog was not fun....


----------



## Armaegis

I cut down the amount of angel hair in the HE-6 by half, so they aren't quite as dark. I do find them still a touch too bright with just the felt though. The stock pad fabric does seem to do a better job of mellowing out some of that treble.


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> ANy problems with CSBA, Bear?
> 
> I had a good time guys, fun discussions lol. I really liked the HD650s and HE6 without the angel hair. If my LCD2s weren't so comfortable I would've switched to HE6.
> 
> ...


 
  Nope, had no issues with the Canadian Sheep Breeders Association.


----------



## Armaegis

Lucky you. I get fleeced pretty badly all the time


----------



## dakki12345

i wish i was there.. i didnt know when is the date thats why i didnt know.. please post the date in this  thread next time? hehe


----------



## Armaegis

We mentioned it many times in this thread...


----------



## dakki12345

anyone heard of Behringer MINIAMP AMP800? because i think i wanna buy it and im also eying on DAC Destroyer and also creative labs sound blaster X-Fi USB Soundcard THX.. i wonder what will be my best choise


----------



## Girls Generation

READ THE THREAD THEN
  Quote: 





dakki12345 said:


> i wish i was there.. i didnt know when is the date thats why i didnt know.. please post the date in this  thread next time? hehe


----------



## Girls Generation

NO.
  Quote: 





dakki12345 said:


> anyone heard of Behringer MINIAMP AMP800? because i think i wanna buy it and im also eying on DAC Destroyer and also creative labs sound blaster X-Fi USB Soundcard THX.. i wonder what will be my best choise


----------



## Armaegis

Wow, some guy just pm'd me asking if I wanted to trade my HE-6 for a Shure 1840...


----------



## bearFNF

Who knows maybe they are made of gold...or he got them for twice the price?


----------



## acidbasement

I will trade you a lame 12 year-old cow for your HE-6. Photos available on request. You must pay for shipping.


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah, and the 1840 supposedly don't sound very good either. I'd rather plunk down the cash on a Sennheiser. 
   
   



acidbasement said:


> I will trade you a lame 12 year-old cow for your HE-6. Photos available on request. You must pay for shipping.


 
   
  If I can ride the cow, would that save on shipping?


----------



## ElmerK

Last July I went to Headfone Shop on Yonge in Toronto. He had lots of phones there including most all the Sens, and the Hifimen? lol. AKG's Byers, etc too. After listening to lots I was preferring the Sens. He insisted I try the Shure SRH 1840's. I refused but he insisted. I put them on and was impressed with their sound and their comfort. Now at 64, my ears are not whatt they were at 30, but I thought they sounded great. The guy there said he ranked them below the 800's but possibly above the 600's. I tended to agree. Mind you I was only there for an hour and had about 7 minutes on each phone.  Confort is a big factor for me and the 1840's were very comfortable. Glad you guys had a great meet. I hope to make the next one even if I do not have that much to bring.


----------



## Armaegis

Interesting; thanks for the impressions. I wouldn't mind trying them... but I'm still not gonna trade the HE-6 for them


----------



## dscythe

been a busy couple of days. Thanks again nathan for hosting, and thanks for the ride bear, hope that gps didnt nag you too much


----------



## bearFNF

*Recalculating...Recalculating...*(with a female Australian accent with 'tude). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She'll get over it.


----------



## ElmerK

lol I would not trade either. Hopefully I can make the next meet!


----------



## mechamits

Quote: 





dakki12345 said:


> this was modded and changed to a more higher build cables.. it kinda clences mids and removes most of the muds


 
  Nice, where did you source your cables from?, did you find those to be too big?


----------



## Armaegis

So I saw a guy with an old Sansa Fuze on kijiji. I offered him $20 which I think is fair considering the age, and inquired about the battery life. The guy responds that he paid $100 for this, and that the battery lasts "up to" 3-4 hours on light saving mode.
   
  So whaddaya think, are we too far apart to negotiate on price?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> So I saw a guy with an old Sansa Fuze on kijiji. I offered him $20 which I think is fair considering the age, and inquired about the battery life. The guy responds that he paid $100 for this, and that the battery lasts "up to" 3-4 hours on light saving mode.
> 
> So whaddaya think, are we too far apart to negotiate on price?


 

 I think the guy needs to lay off the beer but hey what do I know.


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> So I saw a guy with an old Sansa Fuze on kijiji. I offered him $20 which I think is fair considering the age, and inquired about the battery life. The guy responds that he paid $100 for this, and that the battery lasts "up to" 3-4 hours on light saving mode.
> 
> So whaddaya think, are we too far apart to negotiate on price?


 
  3-4 hours...Do you even have enough music to play for that long???


----------



## DigitalFreak

Everyone help themselves to a new meme I created. It should be handy on these boards


----------



## mythless

Why currawong?  Why not just say admin?  lol wonder if he'll take offense to that.  Hudson Bay bears?


----------



## Armaegis

Curra has sorta been the hammer around here lately. I don't envy the job though; this place can be a zoo sometimes.


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Curra has sorta been *the hammer* around here lately. I don't envy the job though; this place can be a zoo sometimes.


 
  For some reason that made me think of this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNN9MH6UQ3c
  I think it should play on the site whenever somebody gets banned.


----------



## dakki12345

Quote: 





mechamits said:


> Nice, where did you source your cables from?, did you find those to be too big?


 
  well its big but i dont mind having bigger cables..


----------



## DigitalFreak

mythless said:


> Why currawong?  Why not just say admin?  lol wonder if he'll take offense to that.  Hudson Bay bears?




Yep, oh by the way everyone say hello to my two new buddies Mr Hudson and Mr Bay. They needed a loving home so I obliged them.


----------



## Armaegis

They should be wearing headphones


----------



## Tuco1965

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> They should be wearing headphones


 
  You mean the *bear *necessities!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> They should be wearing headphones


 

 Mr Hudson and Mr Bay seem to agree with you. I think they're bass heads, they went straight for some of the bassiest cans I own.


----------



## PhrozenLife

Hey there fellas, I just happened to find an RE-0 available on kijiji, here in wpg!
 It's been a while since I posted, but I just wanted to share this to anybody interested in the RE-0.
 I have my own pair and I have to say, I really do enjoy them; regardless if I haven't experienced many IEM's yet.
http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-Hifiman-RE-0-In-Ear-Monitors-NEW-IN-BOX-W0QQAdIdZ475385435


  P.S. is it one of you guys selling this?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Oh to my surprise, there's also the little dot mk3 available!
http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-electronics-Little-Dot-MKIII-Tube-Headphone-Amplifier-Pre-Amplifier-W0QQAdIdZ475414047
  

 Maybe it was just me, but I was thinking it was hard finding these sorts of things here in Winnipeg.


----------



## mythless

The RE-0 are an okay price, I think they generally sell for less on HeadFi.  But NIB the price is fair.  The little dot is a good price.  Lack of speaker outputs makes them not for me.  I need both speaker and headphone outputs now.


----------



## Armaegis

Huh, that guy's in Lindenwoods...


----------



## PhrozenLife

Hmm.. I've always wanted to use a tube amp; to try it out. But the lack of availability in stores to demo or lack of money has held me back. :s


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





phrozenlife said:


> EDIT: Oh to my surprise, there's also the little dot mk3 available!
> http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-electronics-Little-Dot-MKIII-Tube-Headphone-Amplifier-Pre-Amplifier-W0QQAdIdZ475414047


 
   
  Oh I've met that guy before. Nice fella... I forget his name though. It might have been yet another Andrew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or maybe Anthony? eh don't quote me on that)


----------



## ElmerK

I did it again. lol My Shure SRH 1840`s just arrived!


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





elmerk said:


> I did it again. lol My Shure SRH 1840`s just arrived!


 
  nice!


----------



## dscythe

hey guys, ive been entertaining the idea of buying a new DAC to replace my e10 for a while now, and ive been considering the bifrost based on what ive heard at meets/read in reviews/price point etc.
  But then i saw that the Kingrex UD384 32Bit/384Khz DAC got posted on a certain group buy site we arent allowed to mention. If it gets to the lowest price it'll be $339 + $10 shipping and it includes USB input. I haven't been able to find many reviews on it though, except for an initial impression here on headfi that didnt state a clear opinion and a review on moon audio. Considering they're selling it though their review may be a tad biased.
   
What are your guys thoughts on the two DACS? Or if you think there's something better in the same price range or slightly lower i'd love to hear some opinions.


----------



## Armaegis

I'm curious what site it is that we're not allowed to mention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I've seen vague mention of the Kingrex, but not enough to know anything about it. It seems ones of the features is the 384kHz capability... but are you ever going to use that? I found a couple more reviews:
http://www.headfonia.com/black-holes-and-revelations-kingrex-ud384-dac-and-upower-psu/
http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/kingrex9/1.html
http://www.tnt-audio.com/sorgenti/kingrex_ud384_e.html
http://www.stereomojo.com/Kingrex%20UD384%20DAC%20Review.htm/KingrexUD384DACReview.htm
   
  Something else to consider is that since you have the e10 which can act as a usb-coax bridge, you don't necessarily have to get a usb capable dac (or get the Bifrost without usb and save the $100 that way).
   
  My personal opinion is that between headphone/speakers vs amps vs dacs, the dacs suffer from the greatest diminishing returns.


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I'm curious what site it is that we're not allowed to mention
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Rhymes with brassdrop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of the mods wasnt too happy with it being talked about in the deals thread a while ago.
  Yeah i highly doubt id ever use the 384kHz capability, but i figured for the same price as a bifrost it couldnt hurt right. I'll check out those reviews, hopefully i can get enough info to make a decision before the group buy ends in 10 days.
  If i was to use the e10 as a bridge, would it just be using the e10's dac and then passing the already processed signal into the next dac? Or would it upsample it. A lot of the buzz words with dacs tend to confuse me since ive never really researched them.
   
  So do you think it would be worth upgrading from my e10? I mean i know there are dacs out there that are leagues better but for the money do you think i'd see a huge improvement?


----------



## dscythe

hmm. it appears i'd have to buy the power supply separately which runs around $180. Thats a pretty big turnoff


----------



## mythless

Personally, I don't find DACs have a lot of differences unless you're looking for a certain sound signature nor if all the current technologies for USB DACs have any significant or audible difference.  A good DAC will always be a good DAC even aged like my EAD DPS-1000 as long it does the job you want it to be.  With Nathan, amplifiers and speakers make the biggest difference.  Now that doesn't mean a DAC can throw out a large sound stage and what not. but, given some of their price points, I find investing in an amplifier is more money well spent.
   
  However, another DAC that I've been interested in due to sheer flexibility is the Grant Fidelity TubeDac11.


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





mythless said:


> Personally, I don't find DACs have a lot of differences unless you're looking for a certain sound signature nor if all the current technologies for USB DACs have any significant or audible difference.  A good DAC will always be a good DAC even aged like my EAD DPS-1000 as long it does the job you want it to be.  With Nathan, amplifiers and speakers make the biggest difference.  Now that doesn't mean a DAC can throw out a large sound stage and what not. but, given some of their price points, I find investing in an amplifier is more money well spent.
> 
> However, another DAC that I've been interested in due to sheer flexibility is the Grant Fidelity TubeDac11.


 
  perhaps my money might be better spent in upgrading my turntable then lol


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





dscythe said:


> perhaps my money might be better spent in upgrading my turntable then lol


 
  It's all relative, depends on the table.  A cheaper upgrade would be getting a new cartridge or stylus.
   
  Granted, if you're serious in upgrading your table, we can talk, haha.


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





mythless said:


> It's all relative, depends on the table.  A cheaper upgrade would be getting a new cartridge or stylus.
> 
> Granted, if you're serious in upgrading your table, we can talk, haha.


 
  well considering this is my current table...http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/4/1/3/4/9/7/webimg/566306378_o.jpg





  After my dad gave it to me i threw  $40 audio technica cartridge on it, but i think id like to upgrade


----------



## Armaegis

The dac landscape is changing quite a bit these days, mostly in the area of usb implementation. Coax/spdif input technology has been quite stable for a long time now, and have been buggered with in the "audiophile" realm far longer than usb. They also don't transmit any power issues, unlike usb interfaces which can push through a lot of noise.
   
  The usb stuff is more consumer friendly in general, but the spdif stuff is more stable.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





dscythe said:


> well considering this is my current table...http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/4/1/3/4/9/7/webimg/566306378_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That ain't too bad, you can find yourself a better P-Mount cartridge.  But, PM me later if you're really looking to buy.
   
   
  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> The dac landscape is changing quite a bit these days, mostly in the area of usb implementation. Coax/spdif input technology has been quite stable for a long time now, and have been buggered with in the "audiophile" realm far longer than usb. They also don't transmit any power issues, unlike usb interfaces which can push through a lot of noise.
> 
> The usb stuff is more consumer friendly in general, but the spdif stuff is more stable.


 
   
  That is true, USB implementation is the big thing right now with DACs. I still look for soundcards with coax.spdif output just for that reason.


----------



## Armaegis

Assuming the snow ever melts, we should plan the next meet and make it a bbq!


----------



## lwc726

hope to attend the next meet


----------



## Armaegis

That'd be cool. Haven't seen you come out to one in a while.


----------



## mythless

The snow will never melt!  It's snowing once more!


----------



## Armaegis

It's kind of ridiculous isn't it?


----------



## DigitalFreak

I'm about ready to throw caution to the wind and move to Mexico. No snow there. It's going to be a mediocre summer.


----------



## Armaegis

Well...  a slow spring at least means a slow melt which should temper the flood predictions.


----------



## dscythe

i second the bbq meet! Crank it enough and no amount of snow can keep us from delicious burgers!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Mmmmmmmmmm buurrgerrsssss


----------



## Armaegis

When do we want to aim for? Is May long weekend too soon? (like Sunday May 19th or something)


----------



## acidbasement

I might possibly be able to make it.  Or, if everyone wanted to drive 2.5 hours west to Riding Mountain National Park, I could host.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  By the way, nice job landing a front page review again, Nathan.


----------



## acidbasement

http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-electronics-Original-Playstation-1-Console-PS1-W0QQAdIdZ480082900
   
  Just noticed this on kijiji.  It's the supposed "audiophile" SCPH-1001 version of the Playstation 1.  I have one, and it sounds quite good.
   
  Not that any of you kids listen to CDs anymore though.


----------



## Armaegis

Hmm, seems to be someone selling out of a dorm on campus. I saw one at a thrift shop the other day for around the same price and was kinda thinking of getting it to play around with.


----------



## Tuco1965

What's supposed to be so special about that PS1?  I have that model in a cupboard along with a PS2.  Just curious.


----------



## Armaegis

A long time ago there was some hype about how they were better than high end cd players and people starting modding them. As with all things audio though, it becomes difficult to filter out the hype. I think it was really the novelty factor which was driving the hype. Still, it's a fun thing to try if you have one lying around.


----------



## Tuco1965

Well it's doing nothing where it sits now so maybe I'll try it when I'm bored.


----------



## Armaegis

Wow, so some guy just offered me a trade of his Beats Pro plus a bit of cash for my HE-6... good deal right?


----------



## mythless

How much is a "bit of cash?"


----------



## Armaegis

Unspecified. It was "some money"...
   
  Quote: 





> Still interested in the BEATS PRO?
> I have one that kept in mint condition..I'd say 9 out of 10.
> I am actually very interested in your HE-6...
> So I could add some more money plus the Beats pro for swapping of the HE6


 
   
  Oh man, mint condition guys!


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Unspecified. It was "some money"...
> 
> 
> Oh man, mint condition guys!


 
  woah, that guy most not realize what he has, take the deal and run! hahaha


----------



## Tuco1965

How about retail for the HE6 with a promise to dispose of the Beats?


----------



## Armaegis

Well I suppose if I ever go boating, I could use it as an anchor or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Although I've actually been looking for a cheap shell (from a fake) so I could transplant some drivers into...


----------



## Tuco1965

Now what is that experiment all about?


----------



## Armaegis

It's been a backburner idea to shove some ortho drivers into a Beats and maybe a small amp into one of the cups (like the Studio version, removing the ANC circuit for a proper amp, and using the existing battery compartment)


----------



## Tuco1965

Ambitious!  Well your title is well deserved.


----------



## DigitalFreak

So after you stopped rolling around on the floor laughing did you bother to answer his proposition?


----------



## Armaegis

I said not interested. Maybe I should have asked for an ounce of gold...


----------



## bearFNF

We on for the 19th?  I might have a Decware Taboo MKIII to bring by then.


----------



## Armaegis

I'm cool with that. Anyone else?


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> We on for the 19th?  I might have a Decware Taboo MKIII to bring by then.


 
  ooooh. Thats a mighty fine looking amp.
   
  As far as i know im free on the 19th. I'll let you know closer to the date Nathan


----------



## bearFNF

Well, my Decware Taboo MKIII is in the shipping department now, with some luck I might get it next week. In time for the meet.  We'll see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I also did the uber upgrades on my Bifrost so it will be interesting to see if you guys here the improvement I think I hear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Oh, and I also now have Q French silk cables with all the adapters for the HD800 and HE-500, with 1/4" and both 4pin and 3pin XLR adapters.
   
  I think the Stax may stay home this time unless there is someone that wants to listen to them again...


----------



## Armaegis

Ooh, that will be a pretty pretty toy... 
   
  Did you get the usb2 upgrade for the Bifrost as well?
   
   
   
  edit: Did we want to aim for a bbq this time around? It would be at my house then (not the same place as last time), and I'll set up some tables in the garage for gear.


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Ooh, that will be a pretty pretty toy...
> 
> Did you get the usb2 upgrade for the Bifrost as well?
> 
> ...


 
  Yep, USB upgrades as well, but I am having some issues I need to trouble shoot.  I am getting the rice crispies on two of the USB ports on my laptop.  It works fine on one of the ports and on the desktop ports that I have tried.  Liking the change so far, you guys can judge for yourself when I get there.
   
  BBQ would be cool if the weather is good??  We know how many we will have coming?


----------



## Armaegis

You didn't have that problem with the original usb board? That would be strange...
   
  I have no idea how many are coming... so far there's you and dscythe, not sure on anyone else


----------



## DigitalFreak

I probably won't be coming, I got work next weekend. Shame, I would have liked to try my Q701 on the taboo amp and heard the Sennheiser HD800 on it too.


----------



## Armaegis

Well is it worth it for a small turnout? I didn't send out any mass PMs this time around as plans were kinda floating.


----------



## dscythe

sorry Nathan, turns out i probably won't be able to make it, my friends want to go camping and my girlfriend doesn't quite understand the headphone obsession


----------



## bearFNF

Well, maybe reschedule for later in the summer?  The Taboo is not for sure going to be here yet anyway...


----------



## DigitalFreak

Guys don't cancel on my account. If I don't hear it next week I'll eventually catch up down the road at some other meet.


----------



## Armaegis

Well let's aim for something more concrete down the road where we can coordinate. No sense having a meet with only two people, especially when it's quite a drive for Bear.


----------



## bearFNF

Agreed, I will have the Taboo properly burned in by then, also.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Check it out guys, it took me months of scrounging around the stores but I finally found a nice looking watch I like. Say hi to my new Bulova.


----------



## acidbasement

Nice watch, AnalogFreak.


----------



## bearFNF

Sweet!! That is very nice!!


----------



## cyberidd

Uh oh, that's a whole new hobby you're getting into there! 

I'm in for a meet later on this summer, but that weekend I'll probably be out at the cottage. I look I'm definitely interested in getting a chance to hear your newly revamped system bear!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





cyberidd said:


> Uh oh, that's a whole new hobby you're getting into there!


 
  I'm actually quite smitten with the Xetum Tyndall watch. I especially like it with a white face and a steel wristband but the price tag is pretty nuts so I'm quite happy to have settled on my far cheaper Bulova


----------



## Tuco1965

Anyone catch Fleetwood Mac last night or am I dating myself?
Great show btw


----------



## mythless

I like Bulova watches, got this one http://www.bulova.com/en_ca/watch/bulova/sport--2/98B104, but don't wear it too often due to my allergies to metals that have nickel.
   
  So, now I wear this one instead, titanium, eco-drive and very light weight. http://www.citizen.com.hk/?content=895&category_id=121&product_id=1024


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





mythless said:


> I like Bulova watches, got this one http://www.bulova.com/en_ca/watch/bulova/sport--2/98B104, but don't wear it too often due to my allergies to metals that have nickel.
> 
> So, now I wear this one instead, titanium, eco-drive and very light weight. http://www.citizen.com.hk/?content=895&category_id=121&product_id=1024


 

 Very nice watches. By the way, today I did a little more shopping and got a nice stainless steel wristband to replace the leather wristband. I think the new metal band makes my watch look even spiffier.


----------



## cyberidd

IC: Winnipeg watch meet, haha!


----------



## DigitalFreak

I dare not look into collecting watches to closely. I already spend enough on IEMs


----------



## Armaegis

People still wear watches these days? I figure the ubiquitous cell phone has nearly replaced that by now.


----------



## Armaegis

I keep seeing this thing pop up on kijiji... http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-electronics-LEPAI-LP-2020A-with-Power-Supply-Amplifier-W0QQAdIdZ465961469
  For $30 I'm intrigued, but I dunno.


----------



## DigitalFreak

I got these in the mail this morning


----------



## cyberidd

armaegis said:


> I keep seeing this thing pop up on kijiji... http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-electronics-LEPAI-LP-2020A-with-Power-Supply-Amplifier-W0QQAdIdZ465961469
> 
> For $30 I'm intrigued, but I dunno.




It's not very often that you find someone selling a headphone amp in Winnipeg, so I bet that is someone who is making it himself, although it seems strange that if you're making something as specialised as a headphone amp you'd have somehow have found your way over to this community at some point! 




digitalfreak said:


> I got these in the mail this morning
> 
> 
> 
> :bigsmile_face:




Congratulations, we all look forward to hearing your thoughts on them in the next little while!


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





cyberidd said:


> It's not very often that you find someone selling a headphone amp in Winnipeg, so I bet that is someone who is making it himself, although it seems strange that if you're making something as specialised as a headphone amp you'd have somehow have found your way over to this community at some point!


 
   
  It's not a DIY; they're a (presumably) Chinese brand that someone's selling here. You can actually find it for marginally cheaper online. Still, $25-30 for a power amp is pretty cheap. I don't think that thing has a headphone output though, unless you wire up some resistors or something appropriately. 
   
  We did have a local guy making dacs and amps though, he goes by hotaudio. I have one of his usb-dacs in fact (very nice sounding for the price). I've invited him out to meets and stuff before, but he's never attended. Kinda odd, considering we'd be his best target audience.


----------



## acidbasement

Those Lepai Tripath amps are supposed to be excellent, considering the price.  I'm intending to get a couple to use as mp3 player docks around the house, eventually.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Check it out guys, my article went live this morning. I hope everyone enjoys the read, I personally quite enjoyed writing it. As you guys can tell I'm quite happy with my CLAS rig.
   
 Upping The Ante: The CLAS-db/ALO Rx MK3-B Mobile Rig


----------



## acidbasement

Nice write-up!
   
  I don't claim to know much about the sonic advantages of balanced over SE, but I find it curious that you could hear a difference between balanced and SE cables connecting the dac to amp, with only SE headphones.  Did you try any blind A/B-ing on this?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Nice write-up!
> 
> I don't claim to know much about the sonic advantages of balanced over SE, but I find it curious that you could hear a difference between balanced and SE cables connecting the dac to amp, with only SE headphones.  Did you try any blind A/B-ing on this?


 

 I would need someone to help me during the blind test so no I didn't but I'd be game to give that a shot to see if it was all in my head. It would make for an interesting meet and a few yucks. Heck I'd even ask someone to film it for my YouTube channel. The next step is to get a balanced cable for my customs or future other customs.


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> It's not a DIY; they're a (presumably) Chinese brand that someone's selling here. You can actually find it for marginally cheaper online. Still, $25-30 for a power amp is pretty cheap. I don't think that thing has a headphone output though, unless you wire up some resistors or something appropriately.
> 
> We did have a local guy making dacs and amps though, he goes by hotaudio. I have one of his usb-dacs in fact (very nice sounding for the price). I've invited him out to meets and stuff before, but he's never attended. Kinda odd, considering we'd be his best target audience.


 

 I have one of those Lephai amps. Its actually not terrible a little hissy and underpowered but detailed none the less.  I would probably recommend buying one of the 2020A boards of thievesbay for about 10 bucks and doing some modding. Pull the high pass filter caps use a decent power supply and away you go. This is an internally bridged amp so connecting the grounds on the two channels is a very very bad idea (if you have recabled phones it is a fairly good amp for hard to drive beasts).
  There used to be a heap o' threads on modding these on DIYAudio that had some good advice on squeezing every last molecule out of them.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Check it out guys, my article went live this morning. I hope everyone enjoys the read, I personally quite enjoyed writing it. As you guys can tell I'm quite happy with my CLAS rig.
> 
> Upping The Ante: The CLAS-db/ALO Rx MK3-B Mobile Rig


 
   
  Going balanced lies madness I tell you! Thankfully I don't have any "proper" balanced gear, just speaker rigs hooked up to a 4-pin XLR.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





hutnicks said:


> I have one of those Lephai amps. Its actually not terrible a little hissy and underpowered but detailed none the less.  I would probably recommend buying one of the 2020A boards of thievesbay for about 10 bucks and doing some modding. Pull the high pass filter caps use a decent power supply and away you go. This is an internally bridged amp so connecting the grounds on the two channels is a very very bad idea (if you have recabled phones it is a fairly good amp for hard to drive beasts).
> There used to be a heap o' threads on modding these on DIYAudio that had some good advice on squeezing every last molecule out of them.


 
   
   
  I've always been a little unclear on bridged amps. I know one of the channels is inverted, and functionally on a circuit diagram I know how it all works. But in implementation it gets fuzzy for me...
  - if playing in regular stereo mode, one of the channels is still going to be inverted correct?
  - if using it in bridged mode, am I supposed to feed a mono signal to the inputs?
  - I know I can't connect the "grounds" of the two channels since they technically aren't grounds, but in bridged mode the two unused one are sort of the "grounds" right? even if they aren't technically tied to true ground, but they should be close... I think I could theoretically tie them together with a pair of resistors?  Ugh this is messy in writing
   
  Assuming:
  A = L+
  B = L-
  C = R+
  D = R-
  and saying in bridged mode we connect the speaker to A&D, so let's say that D is the inverted one
  that leaves B&C which in non-bridged mode are the grounds of their respective speakers right? So maybe not truly tied to the real ground, but they should be close-ish? Could I tie a resistor off each of those to make a common output ground? Though I know it'll bork my output impedance. I'm pretty sure I saw something similar to this from Jan Meier at some point.


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Going balanced lies madness I tell you! Thankfully I don't have any "proper" balanced gear, just speaker rigs hooked up to a 4-pin XLR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It wasn't all that unclear to me until I hit this post
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I think the problem lies in different types of bridging. I'm sure I'll get this wrong in print so I would urge a search over at DIY Audio, they have pictures and everything
   
  Bridging to mono requires one channel input to each amp so yes it is mono. Which is how it all came about in the first place when there was no stereo equipment and folks had a lot of mono in stock and at home.
   
  Where this can get really nasty is when a chip like the ta2020 is internally bridged. Some chips are common ground some are not. This one is not.
   
  In your a b c d  note that should be right (Athough Im not totally sure we havent hit some perverse Haffler effect here). There was a post on the Digikey or mouser  site where one guy responded to using the 2020 as a headphone amp by using a 1kohm resistor (I think????) he claimed that solved the grounding issue. I am not convinced and have not tried that myself. The possibility of cooking the amp and whatever is attached is too high for my liking.
   
  On another note the 2022 can be bridged and therefore makes a better candidate for pushing headphones. I am still pondering using one for the Fostex and YH3's.
  Here is a link showing the basics.
http://www.41hz.com/forums/content.php?288-Bridging-the-TA2022


----------



## Armaegis

Anyone here interested in buying CEntrance gear? I've got a coupon code for 20% off anything.


----------



## DigitalFreak

You think they'd honor the code for the new mobile amp they're going to release?


----------



## Armaegis

I don't see why not. Tempted by the M8 eh? Gotta admit I sorta am as well.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Seems like the market has gone nuts when mobile is involved, M8, DX50, stage divers, etc. it's impossible to keep up.


----------



## Armaegis

Stage diver?
   
  I really like CEntrance stuff. I think they're a little expensive for what you get, but with 20% off that's pretty good.


----------



## DigitalFreak

I'm surprised you haven't heard of them enough people seem to be interested on them. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/664229/review-inear-stagediver-series


----------



## Armaegis

Interesting. I don't follow the in-ear stuff very much, so that completely slipped under my radar.


----------



## DigitalFreak

A lot of people are saying its a cheaper alternative to the FitEar 334. Whether it really is or not is another story. Nice looking IEM though


----------



## Armaegis

Anybody ever bought from here before? 
http://stores.ebay.ca/digipartsca
http://digiparts.ca/
  Seems they're located in Winnipeg here. I wonder if it's the same guy with that Lepai listing on kijiji. Prices are really good too...


----------



## DigitalFreak

For anyone interested, on the impressions thread I posted a quick summary of my final impressions of the EarSonics SM64 as well as a video on my YouTube channel.


----------



## Armaegis

Man, some really good deals up on CAM lately...


----------



## cyberidd

armaegis said:


> Man, some really good deals up on CAM lately...




Hey, be careful when using the "D" word in Winnipeg, everyone will start going for them!


----------



## Armaegis

Anyone here know much about Wort guitar amplifiers? Apparently made by Walter of SAR labs before he went into hifi gear.


----------



## mechamits

Not a personal endorsement or anything as I know absolutely nothing about guitar amps but if you're interested in a locally made Bass Guitar amp or you would like to tweak an amp you already own, a buddy of mine is making these...
   

   
   
http://revvamps.com/Home.html


----------



## Armaegis

Interesting. Can they make hifi amps too?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Interesting. Can they make hifi amps too?


 

 How about  this new statement gear instead? To be released soon.


----------



## Armaegis

I've seen it... not too sure what to make of it. The sound of the Gungnir/Mjolnir didn't really grab me. I would probably go with an upgraded Bifrost and maybe a Lyr if I wanted the matching set (maybe a Lyr 2 if they ever updated it and cleaned the output a little and added a gain switch).
   
  There's still that part of me that wants to support Canadian manufacturers as well. Not too many choices on that front though if you're going balanced. There's the Bryston... and I think that's it.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Nothing wrong with going Bryston. Enough people have gone that route and been perfectly content and escaped upgradeitous


----------



## Armaegis

Pfft, there is no escape for the likes of us. Only delaying the inevitable


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I've seen it... not too sure what to make of it. The sound of the Gungnir/Mjolnir didn't really grab me. I would probably go with an upgraded Bifrost and maybe a Lyr if I wanted the matching set (maybe a Lyr 2 if they ever updated it and cleaned the output a little and added a gain switch).
> 
> There's still that part of me that wants to support Canadian manufacturers as well. Not too many choices on that front though if you're going balanced. There's the Bryston... and I think that's it.


 
   
  Want to hear a SAR Lab amplifier?  I happen to have one sitting on my shelf.  But, the only catch is you have to either bring your own speakers or help me carry one set downstairs, haha.  But, I have reservations on my current preamp and it's ability to pair with the amp.


----------



## Armaegis

I could bring my Nuforce preamp and amp stack for a listening session sometime.


----------



## mythless

That could be an idea.  Especially if you want to use headphones.  My preamp doesn't have a headphone jack and it's pretty bright sounding, gah.


----------



## Armaegis

L&M has a couple headphones on sale...
  Shure 750 for $99... http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/10593/Pro_Audio_Recording/Headphones/Shure/SRH750DJ_-_Pro_DJ_Headphones.htm
  Senn HD380 for $129... http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/21452/Pro_Audio_Recording/Headphones/Sennheiser/Closed_Dynamic_High-End_Pro_Headphones.htm


----------



## acidbasement

Anyone into speakers should drive to Beausejour, check these out, and report back.  Looks like a good price.
   
http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-electronics-Speakers-Hybrid-Electrostatic-Kingsound-model-Queen-II-W0QQAdIdZ498790246


----------



## Armaegis

I just noticed Takaji selling a bunch of stuff on kijiji too: http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-PostersOtherAds-W0QQUserIdZ84962872
  that big balanced Khozmo stepped attenuator is pretty...


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hey guys, two nights ago I traded away my Ortofon e-Q7 IEM's for an ifi ICAN amp.


----------



## Armaegis

Ooh, interesting. I've seem some hype around that product line, though haven't really read into it.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Once I get the iCAN (Margaret) in and I have some time off work let's set something up and I'll bring Margaret over so you can have a listen.


----------



## DigitalFreak




----------



## DigitalFreak

My article on the SM64 went live today on CYMBACAVUM.


----------



## DigitalFreak




----------



## Armaegis

AKG K142HD for a good price... (well, on par with American pricing anyways)
  http://www.visions.ca/Catalogue/Category/Details.aspx?categoryId=174&productId=20874&sku=K142HD


----------



## PhrozenLife

Hey there everybody, it seems like you guys know quite a lot about modding headphones and what not so I'd like to ask for some help.

 Recently my earphones and headphones have stopped working due to cable issues, why I'm assuming it's the cable is because it'll produce a working sound if I move the cable in such a way that I have to hold to keep it working.
 I was thinking of learning how to make my own audio cable and re-cabling them. Problem is, I don't have the slightest clue as to which cable I'm supposed to buy and what I'm supposed to do with it before I can solder it on. Even then it's going to be another thing I'm going to learn, but I'll do things one step at a time.

 What I'd like to know is, does anybody know where I could get a nice cable and plug locally?


----------



## Armaegis

You used to be able to get cheap plugs and such from radio shack/the source, but they don't carry components anymore. The only places that I know of now are Active Electronics or Tip Top Electronics (both in the St. James area).
   
  Any type of cable should work as long as it is flexible and has the required number of conductors. Unfortunately, even with such minimal requirements they aren't the easiest to find here. Microphone cable is the only one I've seen that will have three conductors (well, two conductors and a shield) of a reasonably thin gauge. Everything else is speaker wire and/or too thick for headphone use unless you're going for the big bulky look (which is fine too, but no good for portable). Oftentimes it's just easier/cheaper to buy a premade cable (and reterminate the ends of necessary).
   
  What headphone do you have, and where is the cable broken?


----------



## bearFNF

Can you just use the existing cable? just cut, strip, and  re-solder it to the phones? Or do you want to upgrade them a the same time?
  There are some youtube vids on how to do the cables, don't have the links anymore but a quick search should get you some ideas.
  Search for "repairing headphone cables" and a lot come up.
  Here's one:
http://chrismetcalf.net/blog/2007/08/07/how-to-repairing-faulty-headphones/


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah, working with the original wire is usually easiest. Potential hiccup is if the wires are enamelled, which can be a real pain to work with. I've only ever had luck burning off the enamel with a really hot solder blob.


----------



## bearFNF

I even found some tips on how to get the enamel off, some right here on head-fi, go figure. Search is a wonderful thing..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.head-fi.org/t/266762/removing-enamel-from-headphone-cable
http://www.head-fi.org/t/562799/1st-time-diy-how-do-you-remove-enamel-from-copper-wires
http://hackaday.com/2009/05/24/soldering-headphone-wire/


----------



## DigitalFreak

It might be a little trickier then that. Phrozen bought my old XB500 awhile back. If that's the headphone he's talking about the cables are flat and the way the cable feeds into the housing would probably be a pain in the butt to pull out and then refeed into the housing.


----------



## PhrozenLife

Actually, the XB500's are doing just fine! They're being used daily by my brother and sometimes me whenever I get to have a chance.

 I have a problem with two of my headphones, one is the koss DJ100 and the other is an IEM which is the head direct RE-0. 

 The RE-0's problem (I think) is the left cable isn't making good contact to the driver as I can push the cable up into the housing and produce sound.There aren't any noticeable kinks on the cable near the grommets, the right cable seems to work fine. I could probably re use the cable again however was wondering if there is another cheap alternative for a new cable that's more reliable. The RE-0's are my priority to fix since they're my only go to portable that I love to use.

 The DJ100's problem is there's no audible sound coming through the drivers unless I keep shifting the plug around the jack until it sort of hits the sweet spot. It's more of annoyance if anything since I cant use it unless I am completely stationary. There also doesn't seem to be any noticeable kinks in the cable near the plug as well.

 Thanks for the all help.


----------



## Armaegis

With the DJ100, it might be a full break on both channels (or even all three). The most likely fix is to reterminate the plug (use a multimeter to determine which wires are which). 
   
  The RE-0 will be trickier. It could either be a wire break or a disconnect at the driver (more likely the former). The fix is basically the same, but the problem is finding a way to open the iem housing without breaking it.


----------



## acidbasement

NCIX has a bunch of Sennheisers on sale right now.  http://www.ncix.com/search/?Manufacturer=Sennheiser%20Electronics


----------



## Armaegis

Those are some pretty nice prices there... I'm tempted to pick up another PX100-ii. The PC360 is a pretty good buy considering it's essentially an HD595 with a mic.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Anyone know if the 558 sounds any good? Doesn't seem to be a lot of keystrokes on the net involving that headphone.


----------



## Armaegis

I've had the HD 555 and 595 at some point. From all that I've read, the 558/598 aren't that far off. 
   
  The 555 becomes the 595 by removing a small piece of foam in the cups. The 558 apparently can undergo similar treatment but there's still a marginal difference in the cups somewhere (or possibly the driver). 
   
  Considering that the PC360 is actually cheaper than the 558, I'd just grab the PC360 and find a way to remove the mic.


----------



## DigitalFreak

They're heeeerrrrrreeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Armaegis

... and you're already planning your next purchase aren't you? lol...


----------



## bearFNF

Nice!!
   
  P.S.  We doing a meet anytime soon?  Maybe when it cools off a little?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> ... and you're already planning your next purchase aren't you? lol...


 

 Planning ????? I surpassed the plan stage hours ago


Spoiler: BURP


----------



## bearFNF

That looks interesting.  not a bad price either.


----------



## DigitalFreak

I'm hoping I finally found my DAP that incorporated good UI with great sound.


----------



## bearFNF

I was waiting on the Fiio x5, but this looks nice, too.


----------



## PhrozenLife

Hey there guys so I'm still looking around to order some materials to start repairing my cans and I'm really clueless about this stuff. 
 Could you guys tell me if any of these cables would work? o.o;
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/High-End-silver-plated-Wire-0-3MM-For-Diy-cable-sorft-wire/623539_1134055458.html
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/High-purity-silver-plated-OCC-teflon-wire-for-audio-DIY-wire/623539_1133840281.html
  (plus is there much of a difference of silver plated copper vs regular occ copper?)
  I've tried to read some guides on how to make cables however I never got a good look at the cable they're using and can't tell what they're talking about until I actually have a cable in my hands to see and relate.. ><
  Also how does this jack look?
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Classic-White-Pailic-Pailiccs-Plug-Audio-Cable-Connector-3-5mm-male-adapter/887923188.html

 (If you guys know any other places to get stuff cheap online, let me know!
 I might be picking beef with people who strongly advise to use reputable resources but I'd like to experiment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 I've been strapped for cash lately and I just had enough to order a soldering station and it's on its way here now so I thought I should really brush up my knowledge before I actually get my hands on it and start messing around.
 Rather than just doing a quick repair and be done with it, I'd really like to start modding.^^
 However it'll really be my first time with working on the internal of cans.. and using a soldering iron.
 Also please let me know if any of you guys have some spare tools that I could buy that would be useful for my endeavors!
   
  Thanks again,
 Johnson


----------



## Armaegis

I have no experience ordering from aliexpress, so I can't comment on their quality or authenticity. They seem ok...
   
  What soldering station did you get? I hope you at least got a half-decent one. Some good solder and flux is also a must. Oh and don't get cheap wire strippers. Once you've got your stuff in I'd be willing to help out and show you the basics of soldering.


----------



## PhrozenLife

I ordered a Hakko 936, albeit on the same mentioned website. I hope it'll be atleast decent as it's probably a clone now that I've actually gotten some sense through my thick cheap head. 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/122-HAKKO-936-ESD-SAFE-Electronic-Iron-Soldering-Solder-Station-10-Tips-220V-Anti-static-Temperature/353403176.html
   
  Would they still happen to sell some 60/40 or 63/37 rosin flux solder around here locally?


----------



## acidbasement

Hey guys, I'll be in Winnipeg and available to meet up any evening between Sept. 22-25.
  I have no new gear at this time, but I might have some hamburger from our farm for the BBQ.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





phrozenlife said:


> I ordered a Hakko 936, albeit on the same mentioned website. I hope it'll be atleast decent as it's probably a clone now that I've actually gotten some sense through my thick cheap head.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/122-HAKKO-936-ESD-SAFE-Electronic-Iron-Soldering-Solder-Station-10-Tips-220V-Anti-static-Temperature/353403176.html
> 
> Would they still happen to sell some 60/40 or 63/37 rosin flux solder around here locally?


 
   
  Active Electronics and Tip Top are the two main places to buy stuff. Both are in St. James.
   
   
  Quote: 





acidbasement said:


> Hey guys, I'll be in Winnipeg and available to meet up any evening between Sept. 22-25.
> I have no new gear at this time, but I might have some hamburger from our farm for the BBQ.


 
   
  Ooh, that'd be cool. I'd tentatively call the Sunday or Tuesday evening. Anyone else?


----------



## acidbasement

Now that I think of it, you guys haven't heard my Millett MAX yet.  I can bring that if we get together.


----------



## dscythe

might be able to swing by depending on the school/work load at the time. Been out of the head-fi loop for a while so I'd love to hear some gear


----------



## Armaegis

I think DigitalFreak is the only one wth any significant new toys. I've thinned the collection since last time.
   
  edit: oh wait I got a Dacmini PX, I think that's new from last time. I've used the speaker taps to drive my HE-6.


----------



## bearFNF

armaegis said:


> Ooh, that'd be cool. I'd tentatively call the Sunday or Tuesday evening. Anyone else?


 
  
 Unfortunately, I will not be able to make it during those times.


----------



## mythless

Sunday no, but potentially Tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But, as a fair warning I got nothing besides Etymotic ER4S.


----------



## ajm

I can meet then. It has been quite a while since I have been to a winnipeg meet. I have phillips downtown, koss dj50 with shure srh840 pads and a couple cheaper headphones.


----------



## acidbasement

Amperior is 50% off at Best Buy, in case anyone is in the market.  http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/sennheiser-sennheiser-amperior-dj-on-ear-headphones-hd25-silver-amperior-silver/10222260.aspx?path=e316be1fc43d7d516b4458620b645536en02#/m/search.aspx?q=


----------



## ajm

So is there a meet this weekend?


----------



## acidbasement

I'm not sure yet what time I'll be coming in to Winnipeg on Sunday.  Likely not till after dark.  How about Tuesday?  I might be able to host, either at my mother in-law's place in the Village or hotel room (depending on where I stay, how many people, etc.).


----------



## Armaegis

I dunno who'd be coming out. I haven't sent out a mass email to people this time. On Tuesday I can host at my parent's place after 7pm. Potentially earlier, depending if my dance lesson cancels on me or not.


----------



## dscythe

next tuesday? i can probably swing by, if its a weekend I'll probably be working since i got a new job


----------



## ajm

I would be able to make the meet if it's on Tuesday.


----------



## ajm

So are we meeting Tuesday?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hey Nathan if you are hosting on Tuesday let me know. I can probably swing by after work and quickly drop off that mp3 player you wanted


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah if people are stll interested, let's say 7pm. Address below:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



318 Lindenwood Drive West


----------



## acidbasement

I give it 95% odds that I'll be there.  Things have been hectic, and I was not able to grab my Millett MAX before heading out the door at 6 this morning.  I do have my HD600 and uDac 1 though, as usual.


----------



## Armaegis

I saw these on kijiji... http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-PostersOtherAds-W0QQUserIdZ78701599
 decent prices for a Beyer DT770 pro80 and Shure SE535


----------



## dscythe

After reading through about 25 pages of hype on the new K812's I'm starting to get a bit nervous for my wallet. I thought I had settled on the K702's but if I can afford it I might seriously look into getting the K812's. Anyone else considering these?


----------



## Armaegis

Aren't they clocking in around the same price of an HD800? Too rich for me to try without hearing one first.


----------



## dscythe

yeah looks like it will, I'm hoping for the off chance that a store here will one so I can test it


----------



## Armaegis

Creative doesn't carry any AKG's. I don't think Brian Reimer does either. Advance does, but who knows if they'll get it. Long & McQuade might actually carry them, but I doubt they'll have them in stock to try out so you'd have to special order them.


----------



## acidbasement

I wouldn't buy anything that pricey without hearing it first - you know how the hype machine works around here.  On the upside, you could probably sell them quickly if you bought and didn't like.
  
 Speaking of selling, is anyone interested in my original uDac?  I think it sounds great for what it is, but I'm probably going to get a USB recording interface that will make it redundant.  How about $50 for a local sale?


----------



## Armaegis

I'll trade you a small bottle of Ukrainian whiskey


----------



## acidbasement

Hey, you've got two custom titles now?  Nathan, you need to get outside more...
  
 edit: Ukrainian whiskey?  What's that, homebrew vodka mixed with Labatt Lite?


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah I made a joke on one of the Schiit threads and I guess one of the mods decided to integrate it into my title.
  
 I don't even know what the bottle is. One of my friends (who is Ukrainian) brought it back as a present when he went to visit his homeland. It could be whiskey, it could be scotch, I don't know. I don't drink... all I can tell you is it's somewhat brown in colour. I can't read anything on the label, other than 40%


----------



## DigitalFreak

I think I'm off my headphone buying spree for awhile considering I've plunked down over 1100 in the last 4 months on the Paradox and Alpha Dog. I like what I'm reading concerning the new AKG flagship and all I can say is if all the hype is true then all I can say is................ IT'S ABOUT FREAKING TIME AKG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  
 Hey Nathan, I'm buying a WA7 amp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (I still blame you for all this wallet crushing hardship)
  
 Check it out guys, my latest article. Not a bad modern mainstream metal CD at all


----------



## Armaegis

And now there's the Paradox Slant, and I'm rather intrigued by the Code-X...
  
 Oh a WA7 eh? Where are you getting it from? I haven't read too much on the Fireflies. What made you choose it?


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> And now there's the Paradox Slant, and I'm rather intrigued by the Code-X...
> 
> Oh a WA7 eh? Where are you getting it from? I haven't read too much on the Fireflies. What made you choose it?


 

 Some of the guys at audio360 were discussing getting the same setup for gear review purposes. Everyone decided on the WA7 because the majority of writers there had heard it and liked it a lot.


----------



## Armaegis

Ah, nothing like peer reviewer pressure to buy new gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I've never heard any Woo stuff, though it's always looked nice. Canadacomputers.com actually used to carry their stuff, but it looks like it's only their headphone stands now. Are you guys going to get some kind of group buy going?


----------



## Armaegis

Any plans to get that new Leckerton 760? Apparently the intro price if you sign up on the email list is $60 cheaper. With maybe some possibility of trade-in as well.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Not sure yet, we're letting one of our head guys put us in touch with Jack Woo. I doubt they'll give us a discount an even if they did I doubt it would be a very big discount. I'm tempted by the new Leckerton but I'm pretty happy with my mobile amps right now. I've sold my UHA-4 and I'm trying to sell my ALO RX MKII right now. My UHA-6 MKII and ALO RX MKIII-B really sound good with my gear an I don't need another amp that will sit gathering dust.


----------



## Armaegis

That's why you gotta move the 6mk2 before everyone jumps ship to the 760 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually it might be worth asking Nick from Leckerton if he's going to do tradeins like someone was hinting at in the thread. Two birds with one stone!


----------



## bearFNF

I met Jack at CanJam, Very nice dude.  He was a little disappointed that I did not have a Woo product yet.  I did listen to his WA7 and the new one with tube power supply, now that was a nice set-up.  Really liked the from factor and the sound was very good.  If I did not have the Taboo MKIII I would definitely consider the WA7 with the power supply a viable option.


----------



## Armaegis

Did you get a chance to check out the Woo 234?


----------



## bearFNF

No, unfortunately, I did not.  I went into overload and could only get to so many spots.  It was all a blur by the end.
 Was definitely a good weekend...


----------



## Armaegis

Have you got your next upgrades planned now that you've played with all the toys from canjam?


----------



## bearFNF

I ordered UE7's which should ship Nov 6th, and I bought JH Roxanne's, which should get here maybe ?December? as they are not 'released' until around Nov 21st, I think.  I will know more when they get back from Japan and send me an email.
  
 I was also looking at a few daps, but the jury still out on those. AK120, AK100, DX50 (did not listen to this one), etc.
  
 I also liked the leckerton ?sp? DAC/amp that a few of the guys had,  with an updated chip, Need to get more info on this ($279 one).  I totally spaced the chip number and the model of the amp.  Need to email the dude that showed it to me to get the info.
  
 I also really liked the Schiit Vali and will more than likely get one on order as soon as I can.
  
 The ragnarock was nice, too.  First time I actually was impressed by the LCD-3.
  
 Oh, and unfortunately, I REAAALLLY liked the SR009 on the BH that Justin had at the show...poor wallet, not now, but some day....


----------



## Armaegis

It must have been the UHA6mk2. You can ask DigitalFreak about it since he has one. No idea what the new chip would be though.
  
 Haha you should just sell off everything else and get the BH/SR009... it'll happen eventually right?
  
 There's this Stax/WooWEE combo floating around on the classifieds. I'm tempted by it, but the guy isn't interested in anything I have for trade. Oh well. It's not like I need to start moving into Stax territory anyways right?


----------



## acidbasement

That's a really good price on the 007. If only I had a bunch of gear to sell, i'd probably do it.


----------



## sckeith

Hi Nathan

I picked up one of the Woo Audio headphone stands and they're quite nice. I'll post a picture with my HiFiman on them when I get home

Steve


----------



## bearFNF

armaegis said:


> *It must have been the UHA6mk2*. You can ask DigitalFreak about it since he has one. No idea what the new chip would be though.
> 
> Haha you should just sell off everything else and get the BH/SR009... it'll happen eventually right?
> 
> There's this Stax/WooWEE combo floating around on the classifieds. I'm tempted by it, but the guy isn't interested in anything I have for trade. Oh well. It's not like I need to start moving into Stax territory anyways right?


 
 Oops missed the first comment, yes I think it was the UHA6MK2 with an updated OpAmp.


acidbasement said:


> That's a really good price on the 007. If only I had a bunch of gear to sell, i'd probably do it.


 
 Heh, did not like the fit of the 007, either of them, also liked the sound of the 009 much better.


----------



## Armaegis

acidbasement said:


> That's a really good price on the 007. If only I had a bunch of gear to sell, i'd probably do it.


 
  
 Lambda is the 007?
  
 This is the ad I was referring to: http://www.head-fi.org/t/678970/stax-lambda-pros-woo-wee


----------



## bearFNF

armaegis said:


> Lambda is the 007?
> 
> This is the ad I was referring to: http://www.head-fi.org/t/678970/stax-lambda-pros-woo-wee


 
 No, SR-007 is Omega II's. Round earpieces. MK1 or MK2
  
 Lamdas pros are vintage stuff.
  
 Newer ones would be called lambda SR-407 or SR-507 etc.


----------



## acidbasement

Oh, I thought the Woo Wee was something different.  Somewhere on here there's an ad for an SR-007 mk2 for $1500, which is a pretty good price, plus the option to bundle it with a Woo amp (can't recall which).
  
 Anyway, if you want a Lambda Pro, this is probably a better deal if you don't mind having a Stax energizer instead of the Woo: http://www.head-fi.org/t/686628/fs-stax-lambda-pro-with-srm-1-energizer-modified-for-one-normal-one-pro-output


----------



## bearFNF

The Woo Wee is an energizer ($490 or so US), which means you still need a speaker amp with at least 3W output to power the energizer which then in turn drives the earspeakers.
  
 The SRM-1 is an electrostatic amp (not an energizer) for driving the earspekers directly, this one looks to be modified to power both pro and normal biased Stax earspeakers (Professional (580 V) and a Standard/Normal Bias (230 V)).  It looks to be a good package for a good price.


----------



## acidbasement

Well, I'll be...
 Somebody buy this so that I can borrow it.


----------



## DigitalFreak

acidbasement said:


> Well, I'll be...
> Somebody buy this so that I can borrow it.


 

 Here, here, Nathan, I think you should take one for the team


----------



## Armaegis

Argh, so tempting! Any comments on the quality of the lambda pros? Does that seem like a good price?
  
 I like the idea of the WEE being able to match it with normal amplifiers. I don't think I could ever justify a separate stax amp... at least not right now.


----------



## bearFNF

First off I have to say that I have never heard any of these myself, but will comment on others feedback I have read, so take this with that in mind.
  
 The Woo Wee is a very good option to drive Stax.  I know of a quite a few people that are doing this and are very happy.
  
 The Lambda Pro should sound very similar to my lambdas that you heard, and driving them on a good speaker amp will most assuredly make them sound better than my lambdas off the toppings T32 I use.
  
 Of the two the SRM-1 lambda pro deal looks like a very good deal IF it all works...
  
 The Woo Wee deal looks a little high in price to me, again if there is no issue with the lambdas or the woo.
  
 But you know haggling the price down is the way to go on both...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My preference would be to get the WOO WEE combo at a lower price or new...$499 for the WEE new ($300 on audiogon), lambda pro - under $300,


----------



## Armaegis

Oh, that WEE and lambda pro price is pretty lousy then. If WEE's are $300 and lambda pros around $250... that's much lower than the guy's asking price.
  
 I sent a message to Woo (but haven't heard back yet) about the grounding scheme in the WEE, since I think it has to be used with an amp that has shared grounds.


----------



## Armaegis

So I heard back from Woo and he said that the WEE can be used with a bridged amp, which I think means it does not share a ground inside. Kinda moot though since the wee on the forums is gone now.
  
 In other news, I picked up a FiiO e17 and a1. The e17 is actually really nice, and I'm feeding it into the a1 (speaker amp) to power my HE-6. I like the combo, though I don't know if I'll hang onto it, lol. It was a sorta random trade that came up and I figured I'd just try it out. Anyone have an e09k to complete the stack? I think it's actually fairly popular, as I don't see them come up for sale very often.


----------



## acidbasement

Is anyone thinking of going to Axpona this year, April 25-27 in Chicago?  I'm considering it.  Here are some photos from last year: http://www.axpona.com/Section_Home.asp?SID=1055
  
 The list of exhibitors is impressive.  It's not really a headphone thang, but speakers are cool too.


----------



## DigitalFreak

acidbasement said:


> Is anyone thinking of going to Axpona this year, April 25-27 in Chicago?  I'm considering it.  Here are some photos from last year: http://www.axpona.com/Section_Home.asp?SID=1055
> 
> The list of exhibitors is impressive.  It's not really a headphone thang, but speakers are cool too.


 
 I'll go if you pay for the room and the airplane ticket. Whats a grand or two between friends.


----------



## acidbasement

I was thinking of taking the train from North Dakota - nice and cheap!  Hotel, probably $50/night if one were to shop around.


----------



## acidbasement

Not a headphone amp, but if anyone wants an original Bryston 2B, here it is.  Looks a bit beat up cosmetically, but Bryston amps are built like tanks inside and out (20-year transferrable warranty), so it probably still sounds fine.  http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-pro-audio-recording-equip-Bryston-2B-power-amp-W0QQAdIdZ547367748


----------



## Armaegis

That's not bad... but old enough that it might actually be beyond the 20-year warranty.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Crap, the deals thread just got shut down because people refused to follow the posting rules


----------



## Armaegis

I've deliberately kept my nose out of that thread. What's been happening?


----------



## DigitalFreak

A lot of banter and discussion along with a lot of third party seller posts which is a huge no no. Curra shut down the thread twice and started new ones in an attempt to try an keep the rule breakers at bay. In the end he just gave up and locked the thread for good siting if people are just going to ignore the rules then why bother


----------



## Armaegis

I'm sure the Black Friday craziness contributed to it...


----------



## acidbasement

Future Shop has a Cyber Monday deal on Senn PX-100ii.  $50.  That's great bang for buck, in Canada anyway.


----------



## Armaegis

That's a really good price... so the question is: do I need a second one?


----------



## acidbasement

I don't really need them, but I'm thinking of getting a set.  They sounded really good at our first Wpg. get-together, and I think they'd be more practical at work than my KSC75.


----------



## Armaegis

The PX-100 were my first set that I was super satisfied with. My very first "hifi" headphones were the Grado SR80, but I was never to keen on them.
  
 Sadly, I no longer have my original PX-100...


----------



## acidbasement

For me, the advantages are that they are very nice-sounding, and really easy to put on and take off (my work doesn't lend itself to long listening sessions).  I'd love to have something really hi-fi at work, but really, I need something I can throw on my desk roughly when someone comes into my office to see me.


----------



## Armaegis

amazon.ca had a killer deal on the HD598 a few days ago... $140, but it was sold out right away


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, what do you think about doing a meet sometime around end of Feb or beginning of March?


----------



## ThickGlasses

armaegis said:


> Hey guys, what do you think about doing a meet sometime around end of Feb or beginning of March?


 
 I'm cool with it as long as you don't mind a grubby 14-year old with sub-par headphones hanging about.


----------



## acidbasement

I might be in Winnipeg on the weekend of Feb. 21, but don't plan around me, because I'm usually too busy to do anything social when I'm in town.
  
 Quote:


thickglasses said:


> I'm cool with it as long as you don't mind a grubby 14-year old with sub-par headphones hanging about.


 
  
 It can't be a clothing-optional gathering this time if there's a minor coming, but that shouldn't be a problem I guess.


----------



## Armaegis

And if I whip out the bbq again, does that make it a sausage-sausage fest?


----------



## acidbasement

Anyone have any new gear?  I don't, unfortunately.


----------



## Armaegis

New stuff...
 - Wadia 121 (balanced dac)
 - Nuforce HA-200 (monoblock balanced headphone amp... haven't even wired it up yet)
 - FiiO e17 (portable dac/amp)
 - FiiO a1 (mini speaker amp)
 - Beyer DT770 with transplanted COP drivers.
 - Beyer DT860... why do I have so many Beyers? I don't even like them


----------



## DigitalFreak

New gear.....
Paradox
Alpha Dogs
AK120
Don't know if I'll be able to make it though. The weekend is usually spent with my fiancé and we're in the middle of discussing/planning our wedding.


----------



## Armaegis

You mean she wouldn't want to hang out with a bunch of guys geeking out over audio gear?


----------



## dscythe

No new gear for me, been out of the head-fi loop lately...damn comic books and - wait you don't like beyers???


----------



## Armaegis

I get most of my comic dosage online these days. I still have a bunch of old Fantastic Four sitting around somewhere though.
  
 Of the Beyer family, I have owned or heard...
 DT48e
 DT250-250
 DT860
 DT770-80/250
 DT880-250/600
 DT990-250/600
 DT1350
 T50p
 T70p
 Custom One Pro
  
 Of those, the only one I've kept for any marginal amount of time is the COP, and that has been completely gutted and modded with different drivers.
  
 All the full sized Beyers share the same elevated treble aggressiveness that's too much for my ears. The DT48e was just an oddball and sort of a living relic. I actually kind of liked the DT250, and if I had to pick one to keep from the list that would be the one.


----------



## dscythe

Old Fantastic Four's you say... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 That's an unreal amount of Beyers, I suppose compared to your he-6 the treble is a tad aggressive


----------



## Armaegis

The HE-6 does have a bit of treble hotness, but the Beyers are piercing for me. With my HE-6 I've modded them quite a bit though, so the treble is quite toned down. Probably a bit too much as it's maybe a tad muted now, but I'm particularly sensitive to certain treble frequencies so I just play it safe.
  
 Given how power hungry the HE-6 is, changing amps also gives it different character.


----------



## Viper2005

Ooh a thread for Winnipeggers! Just discovered this today..
Hello fellow 'Peggers!


----------



## Armaegis

Welcome aboard man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Ooh you've got some nice gear in your profile there!


----------



## ThickGlasses

viper2005 said:


> Ooh a thread for Winnipeggers! Just discovered this today..
> Hello fellow 'Peggers!


 
 Welcome aboard matee! Argh, and the like.


----------



## acidbasement

Hey Viper, welcome to the party.  I can haz a listen to your HD800 sometime?  I always seem to miss the get togethers in which an HD800 is present, and I want to hear one before I decide whether to lust after an electrostat for my next upgrade.


----------



## Viper2005

For sure.  I should try to make it to one of the meets sometime.
 It's still burning in (and by burning in, I mean trying to get adjusted to its sound  ).  I just got it last week, and really haven't had much time on it.  Waiting for some gear and cables to arrive.  Looks like it'll be quite the challenge to get it to sound good though, it's very picky with source and amp.


----------



## Armaegis

Any chance you have a balanced cable for the HD800?


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> Any chance you have a balanced cable for the HD800?


 
  
 Ordered one from Toxic Cables, with an estimated wait time of 6-8 weeks  o_O


----------



## Armaegis

On the last page I brought up the possibility of doing a little meet in late Feb or early March. What works for you?


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> On the last page I brought up the possibility of doing a little meet in late Feb or early March. What works for you?




End of February might work well, I'm going to Vancouver for a week in early March for conference.
Weekends are always preferred


----------



## Viper2005

My Yulong A28 amp came in today!  Woop! Woop!


----------



## Armaegis

Nice. Looks like you've got quite the Yulong family going there.
  
 Here's my HE-6 monoblocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  

  
  
 Wadia 121--> NuForce HA-200 (x2) --> HE-6
  
 I made the interconnects (Furutech) and adapters myself (2x3 into 6-strand half round braid).


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> Nice. Looks like you've got quite the Yulong family going there.
> 
> Here's my HE-6 monoblocks
> 
> ...


 
 That looks mighty impressive!
 I envy you that you can make your own cables!


----------



## Armaegis

It's not too difficult to make cables, but it's rather labour intensive depending what you do. A quick interconnect with premade three conductor wire? Maybe a twenty minutes. Those Furutech XLRs took me a couple hours, because the Neutrik barrels were actually too skinny for the cable. So instead of trying to shave down the sleeving, I very carefully bored out the barrels by hand until the cable could be squeezed in, serving as a self-crimp. After that, the soldering was pretty straight forward and I added heat shrink for identification.
  
 A fellow Winnipegger commissioned me to make an 8-strand braided solid core balanced cable for his LCD2... and that took me somewhere around 10 hours to make, with most of the time being spent on braiding. Certain braids are quick/easy to do, but I have my own arrangement that require a certain setup to keep track of the proper crossing of wires...
  

  
 A view of my braiding "jig", keeping 8 wires held down with clamps for weight. The wires are actually arranged in opposing pairs, with two pairs crossing clockwise and two pairs going counterclockwise. In this case it was a power cable, so I kept the ground lines at perpendicular angles to each other (one each paired with live and neutral), and the other two pairs being live/neutral and neutral/live again crossing perpendicular to each other. Just going for maximum symmetry where possible. Each strand was 16 gauge, individually sleeved in paracord. Then all slapped on to some very expensive Furutech power connectors...
  

 above: 8 strand crazy braid twisting pattern, 16 gauge wire each
 below: 6 strand straight pattern, 18 gauge wire each


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> It's not too difficult to make cables, but it's rather labour intensive depending what you do. A quick interconnect with premade three conductor wire? Maybe a twenty minutes. Those Furutech XLRs took me a couple hours, because the Neutrik barrels were actually too skinny for the cable. So instead of trying to shave down the sleeving, I very carefully bored out the barrels by hand until the cable could be squeezed in, serving as a self-crimp. After that, the soldering was pretty straight forward and I added heat shrink for identification.
> 
> A fellow Winnipegger commissioned me to make an 8-strand braided solid core balanced cable for his LCD2... and that took me somewhere around 10 hours to make, with most of the time being spent on braiding. Certain braids are quick/easy to do, but I have my own arrangement that require a certain setup to keep track of the proper crossing of wires...
> 
> ...


 
  
 That braided power cable looks amazing!  The brainwork looks so tight and well done.
  
 Do you still do custom commission work?  I might have you do a quick surgery on my stock HD800 cable..  (snip and add XLR ends)


----------



## Armaegis

Sure, I sent you a pm...


----------



## acidbasement

Deal alert: px-100 (the current model with the suffix containing a 1 and a couple of "i"s, for whatever German reason) is currently 40 bucks with free shipping at ncix. I'm getting one.


----------



## Armaegis

For some reason I only see it at $100...


----------



## acidbasement

http://m.ncix.com/products/sku/86040


----------



## Armaegis

Well today was interesting. Met up with Viper and we spent some time A/B'ing gear (and even more time chasing down some random interference that eventually disappeared on its own).
  
 Most of the play time was spent with...
 headphones: HD800 vs HE-6
 amps: Nuforce HA-200 monoblocks, Violectric V200
 DACs: Echo2, Wadia 121, Yulong DA8
  
 The monoblocks shared a surprising similarity with the V200, though to my ears edging ahead in separation (and more power obviously).
  
 I didn't get to play too much with the DA8 specifically, but I like it's functionality and I think it pairs better with my monoblocks than the Wadia.


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> Well today was interesting. Met up with Viper and we spent some time A/B'ing gear (and even more time chasing down some random interference that eventually disappeared on its own).
> 
> Most of the play time was spent with...
> headphones: HD800 vs HE-6
> ...


 
 It was very nice meeting you Armaegis and I enjoyed the opportunity to listen to your gear.  The mono blocks really outdid the v200 and I was quite surprised by their performance as well, especially in light of their price!  They really mesh well the DA8.
 Thank you also for the great job you did re-terminating my HD800 cable!


----------



## DigitalFreak




----------



## Armaegis

Oh nice! We gotta find some time to get together and have a listening session with all our new toys.


----------



## ThickGlasses

Anyone in Winnipeg that took a pair of what I believe to be SRH440's to Portage Place yesterday?


----------



## Armaegis

Did you happen to find a random pair lying around?


----------



## ThickGlasses

armaegis said:


> Did you happen to find a random pair lying around?


 
 No, but I've seen this guy around with lower end Shures like 4 times now.


----------



## ajm

Hey all. So the only new gear I have picked up is a set of Phillips X1. Is there going to be a meet within the next month?


----------



## Armaegis

Ooh I've actually been wanting to try a Fidelio for a while now.
  
 The idea for the meet has been floating around, but no one's really said much. What dates work for you guys? Weekend vs weeknight? sometime early March?


----------



## ajm

Weeknights don't work but anytime Sunday or Saturdays in morning/early afternoon.


----------



## Armaegis

By the by, I should have a Mad Dog coming in on loan in about two weeks (possibly as early as the end of next week, but I doubt it)


----------



## dscythe

Very nice!


----------



## acidbasement

I'm thinking about going 'stat, but would need to sell my dynamic rig to do so.  Anyone interested in a VG-condition HD600?  I'm not sure what's market value right now.


----------



## Armaegis

I might be interested... but would let others take a shot at it first since it would only be a secondary headphone for me. They can be had new for $300 these days.


----------



## acidbasement

Alright, I'll let you know if I get closer to taking the plunge, Nathan.  Have to get management (spousal) approval for a financial outlay of the electrostatic nature, anyway.


----------



## Armaegis

Which one are you planning on getting?


----------



## acidbasement

Thinking of a budget vintage Lambda (not sure which model) and a modded SRM-T1.


----------



## acidbasement

Listening to my HD600, I think I'll probably just stay where I am until I can afford an O2 setup...


----------



## Armaegis

Unless a stinkin' good deal comes along...


----------



## ajm

If you do find a good deal and want to sell your HD600's, I would be interested.


----------



## acidbasement

I've already found a good deal.  The question is whether I want to accept it.    
  
 Stop enabling me, Nathan!


----------



## Armaegis

You've been thinking about it for years. Sell the Senn to Andrew and take the plunge!
  
(this message brought to you by your local audio pusher)


----------



## Armaegis

Oh by the way guys, the loaner Mad Dog came in way earlier than anticipated. I can't keep it for too long, so if anyone wants to have a listen drop me a line.


----------



## acidbasement

Cool, how do you like them?  How do they compare to your various modded T50s?


----------



## Armaegis

Aside from the quality of the pads (which are very good and very comfortable), I'm not sure I'd rank them sonically above any number of similar mods I've heard. Initial impressions: good subbass extension but midbass hump, flat-ish mids but goes into a few treble peaks that get worse at higher volumes. The upper part reminds me a bit of a grado actually. Overall sound is slightly V-shaped, which would probably appeal to the largest base of consumers.


----------



## ajm

So acidbasement, are you gonna take the plunge?


----------



## dscythe

Doooo iiittttttttt


----------



## ThickGlasses

Welp, I've done it.
  
 I'm picking up my SE215 today because impulse buy.


----------



## acidbasement

ajm said:


> So acidbasement, are you gonna take the plunge?


 


dscythe said:


> Doooo iiittttttttt


 
  
 Still agonizing.  I'm concerned (convinced, actually) that I'll just want to buy a set of HD600s again later.  Arrgh.  I'll have to listen to them some more tonight, and maybe A/B them with some other dynamics I have kicking around.
  
 On the "pro" side is the fact that the SRM-T1 is considered the bare minimum for powering an O2, so it would be a step in the right direction, if an O2 is in my future.


----------



## acidbasement

'Grats on the get, ThickGlasses!


----------



## dscythe

Keep both? >


----------



## acidbasement

I'd need a sponsor.


----------



## dscythe

I'm sure Armaegis would be happy to


----------



## Armaegis

Who me?
  
 I'm trying to decide whether I should drop the cash on new PA gear tomorrow. Long & McQuade is having a sale on some used rental gear and I'm very tempted to pick some of it up... but that's going to be at least a grand in gear. Ugh.


----------



## ajm

Well let me know acidbasement of your decision.


----------



## acidbasement

Will do, Andrew.


----------



## ajm

Nathan how long will you have the MD's until?


----------



## Armaegis

Maybe two weeks.


----------



## ajm

If we don't setup a meet within the next while maybe I could listen to the MD's and you could listen to the X1.


----------



## Armaegis

Sure, let me know what works for you.
  
 Not too many people have piped in for when they'd like to do a meet. Maybe I should just arbitrarily pick something (like I usually do).
  
  
 edit: whoa I'm at 9k posts...


----------



## acidbasement

ajm said:


> Well let me know acidbasement of your decision.


 
  
 I think I'm going to hold onto them for another little while.  I need to sink some cash into a recording setup, and that means no more upgrades to the playback system for awhile.


----------



## ajm

Ok. Well when you do decide to sell let me know. Nathan, are you thinking of making a date for a small meet or should I just setup a time that work for us to meet?


----------



## acidbasement

Sounds good Andrew, and I'll let you know if a good deal pops up elsewhere for one.


----------



## Armaegis

acidbasement said:


> I think I'm going to hold onto them for another little while.  I need to sink some cash into a recording setup, and that means no more upgrades to the playback system for awhile.


 
  
 L&M had a big demo sale over the weekend. I was tempted to pick up some SM58's just to have them.
  
  


ajm said:


> Nathan, are you thinking of making a date for a small meet or should I just setup a time that work for us to meet?


 
  
 If we can do short notice, does this Sunday work? Anyone else?


----------



## acidbasement

armaegis said:


> L&M had a big demo sale over the weekend. I was tempted to pick up some SM58's just to have them.


 
  
 Never hurts to have an SM58 in the box.  My next mic purchase will probably be a matched pair of condensers for stereo recording.  For now though, I want to get a standalone multitrack recorder that will do 8 mics at once - I'm sick of recording in a PC (though I'll still edit there).  Tascam DP-32 is at the top of my list, but it seems unavailable (due to the tsunami, I've heard 2nd hand), so the runner-up is the Zoom R24.  The Zoom supposedly isn't as quiet in the preamp department, so I might look on ebay for a used Tascam...


----------



## Armaegis

Alas, those SM58's were gone within the first couple hours of their sale. They also had a set of Yorkville Elite E10p's that I wanted, but those too disappeared quickly. If you see anyone selling a set of compact PA speakers (QSC K-series, Yorkie Elites/Parasource, etc), let me know.
  
 I don't have much experience on the recording end of things, so I'm no help there. Seems a decent price on the DP-32 here, with free shipping, available in March... http://www.avshop.ca/recording/digital-recorders/tascam-dp-32-32-track-digital-portastudio


----------



## acidbasement

Oh, that is a good price, thanks!   We'll see if it turns up in March - most online and brick/mortar retailers have had them backordered for months, so I'm not holding my breath.  I'd rather not get the Zoom recorder if I can help it, though it does have an impressive list of features.
  
 You probably know already that SM58s and 57s are very commonly counterfeited, so it's important to get them from a reliable source.  There's a vid online with a guy taking a 57 "replica" apart to find a lump of lead where the transformer ought to be.


----------



## Armaegis

The SM57/58 were rental sales from Long & McQuade, so I'd assume they'd be legit. Shame I missed it though. They had 8 available and all were gone by the time I got there.
  
 I've ordered from avshop before and they're pretty good with communications. You could always just drop them a line and see what the status for the tascam is.


----------



## ThickGlasses

I fancy the AT2020 myself.


----------



## acidbasement

armaegis said:


> The SM57/58 were rental sales from Long & McQuade, so I'd assume they'd be legit. Shame I missed it though. They had 8 available and all were gone by the time I got there.
> 
> I've ordered from avshop before and they're pretty good with communications. You could always just drop them a line and see what the status for the tascam is.


 
  
 Yeah, I online chatted with them just now, and the guy said the official communication from Tascam says delivery by March, but he's also heard that they've had difficulty due to the tsunami, so who knows.
  


thickglasses said:


> I fancy the AT2020 myself.


 
  
 Apples and oranges.  The 2020 (budget studio condenser) has a totally different application from the SM58's (mainly live vocals, general all-rounder, smash it into a punk singer's forehead and it still sounds fine).  The thing about the SM58 is that it is the standard, for better or worse, and that makes some things easier when you're working with different people, because everyone from vocalist to sound tech is familiar with how to use it effectively.
 The SM57 is one of the best bang-for-buck microphones - it's used in top studios with unlimited funds, and on every stage in the world.   Maybe not ideal for all applications, but it's tough to beat for miking a snare drum or guitar amp.


----------



## Armaegis

acidbasement said:


> Apples and oranges.  The 2020 (budget studio condenser) has a totally different application from the SM58's (mainly live vocals, general all-rounder, *smash it into a punk singer's forehead and it still sounds fine*).  The thing about the SM58 is that it is the standard, for better or worse, and that makes some things easier when you're working with different people, because everyone from vocalist to sound tech is familiar with how to use it effectively.


 
  
 Are we speaking from experience here?
  
 (and were you the smasher, or the smashee? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## ThickGlasses

acidbasement said:


> Apples and oranges.  The 2020 (budget studio condenser) has a totally different application from the SM58's (mainly live vocals, general all-rounder, smash it into a punk singer's forehead and it still sounds fine).  The thing about the SM58 is that it is the standard, for better or worse, and that makes some things easier when you're working with different people, because everyone from vocalist to sound tech is familiar with how to use it effectively.
> The SM57 is one of the best bang-for-buck microphones - it's used in top studios with unlimited funds, and on every stage in the world.   Maybe not ideal for all applications, but it's tough to beat for miking a snare drum or guitar amp.


 
 True enough, I just had one on hand when I started doing stuff that involved mic's.


----------



## acidbasement

armaegis said:


> Are we speaking from experience here?
> 
> (and were you the smasher, or the smashee?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Usually with punk singers the smasher is also the smashee.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm generally the guy who (tries not to) hits mics with drumsticks, not foreheads.


----------



## ajm

Sunday evening at 6 or later works but anytime after 12 Saturday works too this weekend. Nathan have you heard the LCD-2? Or know of anyone in Winnipeg that has them.


----------



## Armaegis

My Saturday is a bit fuzzy. How about let's say 7:30pm on Sunday?
  
 The LCD2? I know Jim (aqsw) has one. I think Zach (ckaz) used to have one but sold it. I'm fairly familiar with the LCD2 myself, having heard it several times and I had one on loan for a while.


----------



## ajm

Sure sounds good. Ill bring my X1. Maybe send some pm's to see if anyone else is coming? At the usual place?


----------



## ThickGlasses

Meh, that's the day I have to be in Saskatoon. Have a good time!


----------



## Armaegis

I sent out a small PM to a couple people. If you didn't get one but would like to attend, drop me a pm.


----------



## sckeith

Hi Folks

Can't do this weekend but I'm hoping on having my new Woo Audio amp in early April so I will bring that to a future meet

Steve


----------



## bearFNF

Well, 7:30pm Sunday might be pushing it for timing for me.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey Bear, this was sort of a last minute thing so I wasn't expecting you to make the long drive out (it's what... 2 hours both ways?). I think I'll put together a bigger meet in a couple months.


----------



## bearFNF

armaegis said:


> Hey Bear, this was sort of a last minute thing so I wasn't expecting you to make the long drive out (it's what... 2 hours both ways?). I think I'll put together a bigger meet in a couple months.



Ok, I'll keep my eyes open for it.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey for anyone interested, I've got a chocolate/dessert potluck happening tomorrow around 8pm. Bring fruit for dipping, or other desserts, or drinks. Location is in Lindenwoods.


----------



## Velomane

Hi everyone,
  
 Just a note to say hello to my fellow Winnipeggers.


----------



## ThickGlasses

Yo, Velomane. Welcome to the party that doesn't exist.


----------



## dscythe

Welcome to Head-Fi Velomane!
  
 Sorry about your wallet


----------



## Velomane

dscythe said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi Velomane!
> 
> Sorry about your wallet


 

 No kidding... two amps and a pair of HE-5LE in one month. Still need a DAC though.


----------



## Armaegis

Are you looking for anything in particular? What amps are you playing with?
  
 I'd be curious to compare the HE-5LE vs the HE-6. Do you have a balanced cable for it?


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> Are you looking for anything in particular? What amps are you playing with?
> 
> I'd be curious to compare the HE-5LE vs the HE-6. Do you have a balanced cable for it?


 

 (cough) Just pulled the trigger on a HE-400 (cough)
 Nathan sorry about being a no show at the meet


----------



## Armaegis

digitalfreak said:


> (cough) Just pulled the trigger on a HE-400 (cough)
> Nathan sorry about being a no show at the meet


 
  
 Haha, nice. Only the 400 though? I thought you'd start entering the crazy game with the HE-4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And hey, we still need to get together to compare the Paradox/Alphas vs Mad Dogs (the owner has graciously allowed me to keep it for a little while longer).


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> Haha, nice. Only the 400 though? I thought you'd start entering the crazy game with the HE-4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'll try and see if I can get free in the near future. Sorry about leaving you hanging
  
 I was able to grab the he 400 for 250 as an open box shipped from headamp so i went for it.


----------



## ThickGlasses

That's a pretty good deal, I think my next pair of cans is going to be the HE-400i.


----------



## Velomane

armaegis said:


> Are you looking for anything in particular? What amps are you playing with?
> 
> I'd be curious to compare the HE-5LE vs the HE-6. Do you have a balanced cable for it?


 

 TBH, I'm not sure what direction to go with a DAC. There's so much information to take in. If a Schiit Bifrost were to magically appear at a decent price, I would start with that. As to amps, I have a Graham Slee Solo, with an upgraded board on it's way to me from the UK. The other amp, still in production, is a Virtue Audio One.3. My HE-5LE came with a stock cable. I wouldn't mind bringing them to the next meet, as I could also benefit from some local expertise i.e. the advantage of balanced vs. not balanced, benefit of a $500 DAC vs. a $2000, etc. You get the picture: I'm a real newb who tends to jump in with both feet.


----------



## Viper2005

I have a Bifrost and a Rega DAC that I really should get rid of to make space


----------



## DigitalFreak

thickglasses said:


> That's a pretty good deal, I think my next pair of cans is going to be the HE-400i.


 

 If you're interested just go to the headamp returns page and you'll see the deal is still on. They have a pretty good deal on an open box Foxtex TH600


----------



## Armaegis

velomane said:


> TBH, I'm not sure what direction to go with a DAC. There's so much information to take in. If a Schiit Bifrost were to magically appear at a decent price, I would start with that. As to amps, I have a Graham Slee Solo, with an upgraded board on it's way to me from the UK. The other amp, still in production, is a Virtue Audio One.3. My HE-5LE came with a stock cable. I wouldn't mind bringing them to the next meet, as I could also benefit from some local expertise i.e. the advantage of balanced vs. not balanced, benefit of a $500 DAC vs. a $2000, etc. You get the picture: I'm a real newb who tends to jump in with both feet.


 
  
 Ooh I was really tempted to get in on the Virtue 3 when I heard about it. I've looked at a bunch of those Tripath options and teh Virtue was one of the better/more interesting ones out there (others being the TBI Millenia and Winsome Mouse).
  
 I've got an extra balanced cable if you're interested (I have no used for it since my HE-6 are hardwired).
  
 I find dacs hit diminishing returns very very quickly, and picking out their differences takes a while to discern. Then again, a lot of people on these forums will put source first (but then again, there are also people who'd spent 10x the amount on a dac and amp than the headphone itself... which is silly). I've played around with various dacs in the $20 range up to $1k+. I don't claim to be an expert, but I've been around the block.


----------



## Armaegis

I just spotted an AKG K702 on kijiji. Is that from one of you guys?
  
 p.s. I just had a K612 come in from a trade last week. Not too shabby. I'll probably put it up for trade fodder soon, but if anyone wants a listen let me know.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Anyone here have a set of jergpads looking to get rid of them?


----------



## Armaegis

You could always make your own.


----------



## dscythe

Not me, but the price on those 702's is pretty good.


----------



## DigitalFreak

I'm not very good at making my own lol. You ever done it Nathan?


----------



## Armaegis

Not specifically Jergpads, but I've fiddled with other stuff (of course). The basic mods with the holes and foam spacers I can do no problem. The part that involves stitching I've never tried before... but I'm reasonably handy with a needle and thread so I could probably do it (or I could just do it with tape/glue).


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> Not specifically Jergpads, but I've fiddled with other stuff (of course). The basic mods with the holes and foam spacers I can do no problem. The part that involves stitching I've never tried before... but I'm reasonably handy with a needle and thread so I could probably do it (or I could just do it with tape/glue).


 
 http://imgur.com/a/MdBfW
  
 That's the mod, you think its worth the time and money?


----------



## Armaegis

That looks pretty straight forward. I hadn't seen the full pictorial like that before, but it's pretty close to what I had in mind anyways (granted I didn't have all the flipping logistics sorted out).
  
 From the things I've read most people say it's worth it for the 400/500 but not the 6. I have no idea how much a jergpad/modularpad goes for though. It's not overly difficult, but does take a bit of time.


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> That looks pretty straight forward. I hadn't seen the full pictorial like that before, but it's pretty close to what I had in mind anyways (granted I didn't have all the flipping logistics sorted out).
> 
> From the things I've read most people say it's worth it for the 400/500 but not the 6. I have no idea how much a jergpad/modularpad goes for though. It's not overly difficult, but does take a bit of time.


 

 Back when jerg and later his buddy was doing it a jerg pad mod was going for 60 bucks plus shipping and paypal fees. I'm in the middle of negotiations right now with someone and I'm offering 50 plus 9 dollars shipping and he pays the paypal fees. He told me he'd think about it and I said I'd want to see some pics before finalizing anything if he decided to take it. Early on he sounded like he was trying to see if he could flip them but backed off when I said I wasn't interested in paying an overly exorbitant price for a pair of used pads By my calculations I'd be getting a used pair for around 20 bones less then they were going for new after all costs were factored in. We'll see what happens
  
 If I could convince jerg to do a pair for me I'd rather pay him the 60 plus ship and fees and get a brand spanking new pair. The pics I've seen of his pads look pretty professional.


----------



## Armaegis

Geez that's cheap. They must get some nice bulk discount and save on shipping, and working in batches would make things significantly easier. If I were to do it, just two sets of pads to do the mods on is $30, and with shipping/taxes/conversion that's probably $50 for the pads alone. Labour is probably 2 hours minimum when doing a one shot (I could see half that when working in assembly line).
  
 I do have my stock pads for my HE-6 (both pleather and velour), but I don't really feel like snipping up stuff without replacements. Although if I were to do it for the HE-6... I'd approach things differently anyways.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey Iain, it's not the DP32 that you were looking for, but I randomly stumbled upon this on kijiji: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-recording/winnipeg/tascam-fw-1082-audio-midi-interface-moving-faders-controller/570038438?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## DigitalFreak

Woot woot, I've just bought a set of jergpads.


----------



## Armaegis

Woo, congrats.
  
 We still need to find some time to compare headphones man. You can also try out the Beyer leather pads I have.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Yeah, we have to meet up sometime soon. I'm sorry I've been a no show over the last couple of months. I've been that busy, my apologies Nathan.


----------



## Velomane

Where did you buy the jergpads from?


----------



## DigitalFreak

From another head fier. I threw some feelers out on a couple of threads and got a response.


----------



## acidbasement

armaegis said:


> Hey Iain, it's not the DP32 that you were looking for, but I randomly stumbled upon this on kijiji: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-recording/winnipeg/tascam-fw-1082-audio-midi-interface-moving-faders-controller/570038438?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


 
  
 Thanks Nathan.  I'm hoping to get a standalone recorder, rather than an audio/midi interface (already have one of those).  If I can get my desktop PC working (new mobo needed), I won't _need_ the recorder, but I do prefer recording without the computer, and using the computer simply for editing.


----------



## Velomane

What do you guys use to haul your gear? Other than meets, does your gear even leave the house? I was thinking of ordering a Hifiman travel case, but if people here have a better idea, I'm listening.


----------



## Armaegis

I usually pack things into their original boxes. Or just some regular cardboard boxes or rubber bins and towels. I've seen some of the guys use luggage as well.


----------



## Viper2005

I use a rolling luggage bag with stuff in bubble wrap inside.


----------



## Velomane

Thanks guys.


----------



## Velomane

Emo Mini-X for sale locally, not me: http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649119030-emotiva_minix_a100_apmlifier/


----------



## Armaegis

I don't need a new amplifier I don't need a new amplifier I don't need a new amplifier...


----------



## ajm

Now that the weather is better now was thinking maybe we could setup a bigger meet bbq sometime?


----------



## dscythe

bbq meets are best meets


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> I don't need a new amplifier I don't need a new amplifier I don't need a new amplifier...




Watch Star Trek
The saying resistance is futile has merit in your situation


----------



## Armaegis

ajm said:


> Now that the weather is better now was thinking maybe we could setup a bigger meet bbq sometime?


 
  


dscythe said:


> bbq meets are best meets


 
  
 Yeah sounds like a plan. Let me get a hold of Steve and see if his Woo 6LE came in yet.
  
 Hey Iain, any plans to come into town soon?
  
  
  


digitalfreak said:


> Watch Star Trek
> The saying resistance is futile has merit in your situation


 
  
 I know... I haven't changed my rig in _months_... something is clearly wrong with me


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> I know... I haven't changed my rig in _months_... something is clearly wrong with me


 

 Whatever you do don't type the letters S T A X into Google or the head-fi search engine. If you do all escape and probably one of your kidneys will be lost





 
 I can't promise I'll attend, I've become that busy over the last few moths, but if I'm able to make it I can probably bring the Alpha Dog, Paradox, He-400, Vali, CLAS-db and Aune T1. Would anybody be interested in hearing any of those or should I just bring pizza? Nathan, I promised you could borrow my Alpha dog sorry I've been unable to get back to you but I've been that busy. If you still want to hear it let me know.


----------



## ajm

I am interested in hearing the he400 and I have a few new toys to being also...


----------



## acidbasement

armaegis said:


> Yeah sounds like a plan. Let me get a hold of Steve and see if his Woo 6LE came in yet.
> 
> Hey Iain, any plans to come into town soon?


 
  
 I'll probably be stuck in the country for the foreseeable future.  Fences to fix, cattle to sell, children to wrangle, etc.  I'll keep watching this thread, though, and maybe the fates will put me in Winnipeg when you're getting together.


----------



## Armaegis

So any early suggestions for potential meet dates? Perhaps a Sunday afternoon in June? (I'm just gonna toss June 15th on the table)


----------



## Velomane

Damn shift work! I'm off on the 8th, the 15th I work a day shift which means I can probably escape early and be there by 3 or so. Same applies for the 29th, though it's Canada Day on the following Tuesday so locals might not be around for a Sunday meet.


----------



## Armaegis

I can't do June 8th unless it's evening. June 29th is ok for me.


----------



## Viper2005

The 15th or 22nd would be ok for me!


----------



## Armaegis

Well between myself, Velomane and Viper we've already got some pretty heavy hitting stuff. If Digitalfreak can make it, he's got a ton of stuff too, and sckeith just got a Woo6SE which I'm really curious to hear.


----------



## Armaegis

For anyone interested, I spotted a Senn PX100 on kijiji:
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/winnipeg/great-folding-headphones/577226188?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
 For $20, I'd say that's one of the best portable on-ear headphones you can get.
  
  
  
 Quote:


velomane said:


> Emo Mini-X for sale locally, not me: *snip*


 
  
 You just know you want to upgrade that emo already... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649124491-emotiva_upa200_2ch_amplifier/


----------



## sckeith

I can do June 15 in the afternoon I can bring the Woo WA6SE but it requires an analog input. No Daci 

Steve


----------



## Velomane

Seems like the 15th is the most favorable date so far.


----------



## Velomane

armaegis said:


> You just know you want to upgrade that emo already...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'll admit that it did give me pause. Our PM chats have convinced me that I need to spend more time with my current set up as well as do some reading before moving on up.


----------



## ajm

Either day works for me.


----------



## Armaegis

Ok, looks like June 15th is the frontrunner so far. Depending on how many people it'll either be at my house (Fort Richmond) or at my parent's (Lindenwoods). If at my house, we can do a bbq and I'll set up tables in the garage. I don't have enough room inside for all the gear anyways; the layout of my house sucks for hosting.


----------



## ThickGlasses

Sorry for being so inactive lately, got rather burnt out of Head-Fi. What I miss?


----------



## Armaegis

We're putting together a meet. Read the last couple pages...


----------



## ThickGlasses

armaegis said:


> We're putting together a meet. Read the last couple pages...


More accurately, how is everybody? I've already read the last few pages.


----------



## dscythe

If I can make it I'll bring some high end ge-...err wait..food, I'll bring food


----------



## acidbasement

armaegis said:


> For anyone interested, I spotted a Senn PX100 on kijiji:


 
  
 Dang, just noticed this, and I was just in town yesterday.  Oh well, maybe I'll be able to rope by brother in-law into picking it up for me.  Or maybe one of you fine folks.


----------



## Armaegis

New stuff I've got:
 Mr Speakers Mad Dog (on loan)
 Hifiman HE-300
 Corda Aria (dac/amp)
 JVC HA-FXD80-Z (iem)
 AKG K612
  
 (no promises on what'll actually still be here by the time the meet rolls around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## dscythe

armaegis said:


> New stuff I've got:
> Mr Speakers Mad Dog (on loan)
> Hifiman HE-300
> Corda Aria (dac/amp)
> ...


 
 Interested to hear the k612, providing they're still there


----------



## Armaegis

I should still have them by then. I've got them listed up for sale/trade, but haven't bumped my ads in a while.
  
 I'm surprised by this Corda Aria that I got today. It's a few years old now, but I really like the build quality of this thing compared to Meier's current stuff which looks really cheap in comparison. This would be a great mid-fi rig for someone.


----------



## acidbasement

Hmm, I wouldn't mind comparing that Aria to my Millett MAX sometime, Nathan. I'll look you up next time I'm in the city.


----------



## bearFNF

Hey there guys, just checking in, looks like the gangs getting together again.
  
 I'd like to come to the meet.  Take a look at my sig and let me know what you want me to bring.


----------



## Armaegis

Winnipeg Head-Fi Meet - Sunday June 15th, 3pm
 My house in Fort Richmond (*not* Lindenwoods), on Tulane Bay.
 Please respond to the pm or call/text me for exact the address.
  
 It'll be a bbq as well (weather permitting) and I'll set up a couple tables in my garage for all the gear. Bring stuff to toss on the grill if you like. I've got a firepit as well, though perhaps headphones and fire are not the best combination.
  
 I think we need to make a running list of who's bringing what. How about I make a list in this post that I'll keep updated?
  
 Armaegis:
 - Hifiman HE-6 and HE-300
 - Nuforce HA-200 monoblock amps and uDac3
 - Echo2 (dac)
 - Mad Dog 3.2
 - Meier Corda Aria (dac/amp)
 - AKG K612
 - Sennheiser HD598
  
  
 Digitalfreak
 - attending? he's got a lot of portable gear
  
  
 BearFNF
  
  
 Velomane
 -Hifiman HE-6 (unmodded, for comparison with Nathan's) and HE-5LE
 -Senn HD-600
 -Yulong DA-8
 -Schiit Bifrost
 -Emotiva a-100 mini-x
 -iBasso DX-90
 -Graham Slee ULDE
  
  
 Viper2005
 -Grado HF-2
 -Senn HD800 
 -Denon D5000 
 -Rega Dac
 -Schiit Bifrost
 -Schiit Lyr
 -Yulong DA8
 -Yulong A28
 -Violectric V200
  
  
 AJM
 - darkvoice 336se
 - schiit magni
 - woodied MS1i
 - Audeze LCD2
  
  
 dscyth
 - snacks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 sckeith
 - hopefully the Woo WA6-se?
 - Benchmark DAC1


----------



## Armaegis

Other stuff I can bring if there's interest...
  
 Furutech powercords
 Beyer COP with T50rp drivers
 Amperior with 600 ohm drivers
 my own modded Fostex T50rp
 Centrance Dacmini PX
 Nuforce Icon/HDP/LPS stack
 Munitio Pro40
  
  
 I'd really like to hear some other balanced sources to plug into my monoblocks. I'm potentially looking for an upgrade from my Echo2.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Nathan, if i can't make it I'll drop by your place at an earlier date and drop off some gear for the guys to listen too. Message me the date and time and I'll get back to you. I feel rather guilty you've been waiting this long to hear the AD.


----------



## Velomane

armaegis said:


> I think we need to make a running list of who's bringing what. How about I make a list in this post that I'll keep updated?
> 
> Armaegis:
> - Hifiman HE-6 and HE-300
> ...


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, I'll also have the bbq ready to go, so bring stuff for the grill if you like. I've got some smokies I can toss on. Currently have a bunch of home made burgers in the freezer, but there's a high likelihood that I'll be consuming those in the next couple weeks


----------



## ajm

I'll be bringing darkvoice 336se, schiit magni, woodied MS1i, and Audeze LCD2.


----------



## lwc726

Hello been awhile since i have been around hope all is well, i see a meet coming up maybe the 15 June?   question my daughter has a grado 225 that needs recabling
 who might i contact and wold you know a cost? thanks
 lindsay


----------



## ajm

Nathan could probably recable that for you.


----------



## acidbasement

There are DIY tutorials online as well, if you want to take Iron Maiden's advice and bring your daughter to the solder (that's the song's title, right?).
  
 I'm pretty sure it's easy to re-cable Grado 'phones.


----------



## Armaegis

It all comes down to how easy it is to open the cups. Some of them are hot glued, so a hair dryer or steam will loosen it up easily. Others are almost an epoxy, or the inner is wooden (and sometimes cracked) which makes life difficult. I've had some that came apart with nothing more than my hands pulling the cups. I've had others where I literally had to cut the cups off with a dremel. Then there was that one time I discovered you could melt grados with acetone...


----------



## Armaegis

Hey does anyone here have an old desktop computer they'd want to sell or trade for audio gear? I'm looking for something to replace my mom's old machine


----------



## dscythe

I've got a cpu mobo ram and a graphics card from my old pc that I upgraded last week lol. If you've got a case, power supply, and harddrive they could be frankensteined


----------



## Armaegis

Just thought I should point out that the meet is on Father's day (I didn't realize that when we were planning it). Does that affect you guys who've got families?


----------



## Velomane

armaegis said:


> Just thought I should point out that the meet is on Father's day (I didn't realize that when we were planning it). Does that affect you guys who've got families?


 

 Good point! With me working the whole day, it might be a stretch for me to spend the balance of it in some guy's garage listening to headphones. I'll give it some thought.


----------



## Armaegis

velomane said:


> Good point! With me working the whole day, it might be a stretch for me to spend the balance of it in some guy's garage listening to headphones. I'll give it some thought.


 
  
 Hope you can at least stop by for a little bit. Besides, isn't it supposed to be the day for you to get away for a little R&R? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
 Also guys, Bear is making a pretty long drive to come up. Take a look through his profile and say what you'd like him to bring. He's got way too much stuff to bring it all, nevermind the fuss the border people give him (not to mention his reason for visit from last time... "uh, I'm going to meet a guy from the internet...")


----------



## Armaegis

Also, the 3pm was kinda arbitrary. I'll be home by 1pm, so if people want to come early to setup or just get some quiet listening time in (or maybe you have to leave early), that's welcome too.


----------



## Viper2005

What would you guys like to bring? I have a list of in my profile. I can bring however much that fits in a small suitcase.
Also selling a bunch of stuff too, also in my profile.

http://www.head-fi.org/u/129227/viper2005

I'm going to be overnighting at a friends place the night before, they are having a birthday bash and hopefully I won't be hung over the day after


----------



## dscythe

A friend of mine might be coming to the meet, he's interested in entry level dacs amps and headphones totalling up to $370ish. So if you have anything in that price range could be worth bringing


----------



## Armaegis

Since no one has chimed in yet, I'll throw some suggestions out. Mostly stuff I haven't heard yet or would like to hear again. Others should chime in since there's lots of good gear available...
  
  
  


viper2005 said:


> What would you guys like to bring? I have a list of in my profile. I can bring however much that fits in a small suitcase.
> Also selling a bunch of stuff too, also in my profile.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/u/129227/viper2005
> ...


 
  
 Senn HD800
 Grado HF-2
  
 I'm curious to try the Rega in my system.
 Maybe bring the DA8 again (if Velomane can't make it?).
  
  


bearfnf said:


> Hey there guys, just checking in, looks like the gangs getting together again.
> 
> I'd like to come to the meet.  Take a look at my sig and let me know what you want me to bring.


 
  
 Grado PS500
 Stax
  
 maybe:
 Taboo
 if DigitalFreak can make it I'm sure he'd be interested in the UHA760
 the Woo WEE if you have space? don't want to overload you


----------



## Velomane

I can manage a couple hours, and I will bring the DA8. In addition to what I listed earlier, I'll also bring a Graham Slee ULDE.


----------



## Armaegis

Oh interesting! Graham Slee stuff was really popular in the early days of head-fi, but I haven't heard much about them lately (although there's so much stuff these days it's impossible to keep track of what's available).
  
  
 As an aside, for those who like iems I've got a JVC FXD80Z that I can bring. I got it in a random trade but it just doesn't fit my ears very well.
  
  
 edit: I wonder if we almost have the entire Hifiman lineup...
 HE-300 - me
 HE-400 - Digital Freak
 HE-500 - I know a few people have them
 HE-6 - me and Velomane
  
 Does anyone have the HE-4 or HE-5? or how about the new 400i or 560?


----------



## Velomane

HE5-LE here. They're what kicked it all off for me.


----------



## Armaegis

Oh right, I even had that in my list on the previous page *duh* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 How do you find it compares to the HE-6?


----------



## Velomane

TBH, I've barely listened to them since the HE-6's showed up. I expect there will be more experienced ears at the meet to see how they fare.


----------



## Armaegis

For those who've never been to my house before, it is *far* easier driving in from the university. It's 3 right turns if you do so. If you come in from Pembina it's a bit of a maze and literal zig zag.


----------



## Velomane

armaegis said:


> For those who've never been to my house before, it is *far* easier driving in from the university. It's 3 right turns if you do so. If you come in from Pembina it's a bit of a maze and literal zig zag.


 

 I looked up your street on google, and I concur. Most definitely easier from the U. Armaegis, please PM or text me your address.


----------



## ajm

Viper2005, I would enjoy listening to your HD800's and trying my LCD2 with the Lyr and V200.


----------



## acidbasement

This has to be the most gear-full Winnipeg meet yet.  Wish I could make it!


----------



## Armaegis

acidbasement said:


> This has to be the most gear-full Winnipeg meet yet.  Wish I could make it!


 
  
 And it's gonna be a bbq too. I was hoping the guy with the beef farm could make it


----------



## acidbasement

Let's do one in October after Bear gets his SR-009.  I'll bring the burgers.


----------



## bearFNF

That reminds me I need to see what the status is on the order. Got the WEE it sounds pretty good with the taboo driving it. Might not be the power it needs but still pretty good. We'll see what you guys think. 

Anyone interested in HE 500 with jergulor pads or HD650s? I might also just load a tub with a bunch of miscellaneous stuff, too. Seeing as how someone mentioned wanting to get a cheap entry level portable. Truck loading is easy now that I have a cart.


----------



## Armaegis

Pfft, I kinda want the Senns but I need to sell some of my stuff first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (I want a better balanced dac too... but I'm getting ahead of myself)


----------



## Armaegis

Ugh, I noticed some signs this afternoon saying Chancellor will be closed next weekend (which is one of the main entrances into the University). If so, then coming in from the north side is the best route: Take Pembina Hwy southbound then curving onto University Crescent just after Bishop.
  
 Or just look at a map... or call me. Whichever works.


----------



## Armaegis

Anyone have a cheap headset they want to get rid of? Something for my parents to occasionally skype with.


----------



## bearFNF

I will look when I get home. I think I have a set or two.


----------



## ajm

Nathan, do you need meat for the bbq or perhaps snacks that I should bring? Anything in particular?


----------



## Armaegis

Currently in my freezer are some homemade burger patties, a few smokies, a bunch of hot dog buns (no burger buns though). I've got piles of soft drinks somewhere too. Bring whatever you feel like.


----------



## ErnestPoland

If there will be any meeting I would come for sure. I'm going to buy studio cans and I would like to hear some and talk with people about them if it is possible.


----------



## Armaegis

Sure. Why don't you tell us a little about yourself? What sort of gear do you currently have?


----------



## ErnestPoland

Well, to be honest right now I don't have too much gear.
 Some time ago I was producing psytrance in home enviroment and in a small studio. I was using Alesis M1 Active as my main monitor but no headphones at all. I was never a big fan of headphones so I've never had any good ones. The best I've had were Sennheisers HD280, but I sold them fast after some listening (quite bad sounding in my personal opinion). Now I've had 3 years of absence from recording and I would like to come back to it. Right now I am looking for a good sounding but affordable cans for home studio and outdoor use.


----------



## Viper2005

ernestpoland said:


> Well, to be honest right now I don't have too much gear.
> Some time ago I was producing psytrance in home enviroment and in a small studio. I was using Alesis M1 Active as my main monitor but no headphones at all. I was never a big fan of headphones so I've never had any good ones. The best I've had were Sennheisers HD280, but I sold them fast after some listening (quite bad sounding in my personal opinion). Now I've had 3 years of absence from recording and I would like to come back to it. Right now I am looking for a good sounding but affordable cans for home studio and outdoor use.


 
 The Shure SRH 840 might be just what you are looking for!


----------



## ErnestPoland

I was looking at ATH-M50X recently. I like them, have a lot of power and punch, and they're clean overall, but I am not sure about their highs. I am a "crystal-clear" lover and I feel the lack of high's here. And the lows are a little bit too charged.
 I was also listening to Grado SR80i, but of course because their open, they would be inappropriate for outdoor use. Their sound is almost perfect for me, almost because the lows are quite calm. Maybe after burning them a little the lows will be more juicy, and then they will be perfect.
 Concerning Shure, well, I was never a fan of this brand, but I will check them. But my budget is around $150. Aren't these Shure's more expensive?


----------



## Armaegis

The 840 was the first headphone that I really liked, except for the stupidly heavy headband. The Canadian prices are >$200 though. US sale prices bring it down to $120-ish. Sonically I preferred the 840 over the M50, but couldn't get over the comfort issue.
  
 One of my first big reviews on head-fi... www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/512762
  
 The Grado SR80 was my very first introduction to head-fi. I thought it was great at first... until I started listening to more options. I'm really not a fan of Grados these days (though I have a somewhat macabre desire to keep trying them). I've owned or heard 60/80/MS1/125/225/325/HF1/HF2, and have modded more than a fair share of them as well.
  
 If you're looking for something with a bit of that Grado top end but in a closed form... the Sony V6/7506 might be up your alley and it's in your budget (also in stock at L&M).


----------



## dscythe

If you like calmer lows you might like the AKG k702's I'll be bringing.


----------



## ErnestPoland

So I've gone today to the store to listen these Shure's and they sound too high, without the bottom. Completely not my taste.
  
 I took the ATH-M30X, M35, M40X, M50 and M50X and listened to all. I decided for M50X.
 M30X, M35 sound very light, not much power in it. M40X sound quite powerful, slightly lighter than M50X (on Mac OSX I had to give them one more level UP on system volume), but the lows are not really interesting (it's very similar to M50X but without that much power, not cleaner in any way, just quieter). The old M50's are loud but they lack of lows and the treble is too distorted.
 M50X have power, they're loud, lows a little bit too charged, mids are quite flat and clean, highs are clean (but as I said before a little bit calmer than Grados).
 I will EQ these in home studio, and should be nice.
  
 For outdoor use they are also perfect.
  
 I also listened to AKG K701 - nice reference sound!


----------



## Velomane

Which store did you go to, Ernest?


----------



## ErnestPoland

I was in Axe Music - Edmonton store (I'm in Edmonton right now).


----------



## ajm

So it looks like its gonna rain sunday. So, Nathan are we still having it at your place if it rains?


----------



## Armaegis

We'll have to play it by ear; maybe relocate to my parent's place if it rains. I don't have enough space indoors at my house to host (my house is practically more walls than space, chalk it up to 60's compartmentalized design... I want to tear out the walls between the kitchen and dining room to open things up, but that's a project for way in the future).
  
 Hopefully it rains itself out in the next couple days.


----------



## ErnestPoland

I will be back in WPG on saturday evening, so if there's something going on on sunday, I would like to meet You


----------



## bearFNF

Do you need me to bring a folding table? I have a 6 foot long 1.5 foot deep one.

Also, I am still digging around looking for the headset but so far have not been able to find them.


----------



## Armaegis

I have two folding tables; that's probably enough. No worries if you can't find the headset; it's a very minor thing.


----------



## Viper2005

Ok I am doing final packing for meet (I am going over directly from an overnight at friends house on Sunday).
 I am bringing:
  
 Grado HF-2
 Senn HD800 
 Denon D5000 
 Rega Dac
 Schiit Bifrost
 Schiit Lyr
 Yulong DA8
 Yulong A28
 Violectric V200.
  
 I have only one source I can bring (my Squeezebox w/ 40 albums in it),which will be used with the Yulong stack.
 Nathan do you have a source I could hook up to the Schiit stack?


----------



## Velomane

My only source will be an iBasso DX90. What do you guys usually use for sources at these meets? What about power supply? Also, with Viper's DA8, is there any point in bringing mine?


----------



## Viper2005

velomane said:


> My only source will be an iBasso DX90. What do you guys usually use for sources at these meets? What about power supply? Also, with Viper's DA8, is there any point in bringing mine?




More the merrier! 
Mine will be anchored to the a28 and v200 full time so another da8 might not be bad if ppl want to try it with other gear..
Good point about power supply. Should we bring any power bars? Will we blow Nathan's fuse box with all these rigs?


----------



## mythless

Look at all the gear everyone is bringing.  Sadly, I have nothing to offer, as those who already met know.  I think I have a pair of Etymotics ER-4S?  I can't remember, I bought them to use for a trip but, never used them and forgot what trip I was suppose to use them for.  I do have the ODAC, somewhere...AKG 240M 600ohm headphones, fostex T50RP and probably misc IEMS lying around.  I guess I shall just bring some snacks.


----------



## Armaegis

My source will be my laptop and whatever I can plug into it. I'll have my Echo2 usb dac, and probably my Nuforce HDP (in the big triple stack). I should have a Sansa Fuze and Clip+ somewhere as well.
  
 I don't have any "fancy" power, just several mid-grade APC surge protectors*, then a few cheap home depot brand stuff. If people want to bring power bars, an extra one or two wouldn't hurt.
 *basically these: http://www.amazon.com/APC-11-Outlet-3020J-Surge-Protector/dp/B0012YFXSW
 got them at costco for $20 which is a great price for them
  
 Velomane, if you could bring your DA8 then I'd like to hook that up to my monoblocks at some point. Can the drivers be installed without having the DA8 plugged in?
  
 For anyone who wants to try my Echo2 dac, you can get the drivers here: http://echoaudio.com/products/echo-2#downloads
  
  
 Right now I'm hoping the weather rains itself out tonight and tomorrow so it'll clear by Sunday. Even if it rains, we could still do it in my garage. Either that or relocate to my parent's house... but for now plan for the garage unless it's a monsoon.


----------



## Armaegis

mythless said:


> Look at all the gear everyone is bringing.  Sadly, I have nothing to offer, as those who already met know.  I think I have a pair of Etymotics ER-4S?  I can't remember, I bought them to use for a trip but, never used them and forgot what trip I was suppose to use them for.  I do have the ODAC, somewhere...AKG 240M 600ohm headphones, fostex T50RP and probably misc IEMS lying around.  I guess I shall just bring some snacks.


 
  
 Don't you still have the HP2 somewhere? and that electret?


----------



## mythless

armaegis said:


> Don't you still have the HP2 somewhere? and that electret?


 
  
 HP2 is gone to Ian.  Forgot about the electret, they are somewhere but, I doubt there will be any interest in them.


----------



## Armaegis

They'd still be cool if you could find them. They're pretty rare these days.


----------



## Velomane

armaegis said:


> Velomane, if you could bring your DA8 then I'd like to hook that up to my monoblocks at some point. Can the drivers be installed without having the DA8 plugged in?


 
 Okay, I will bring the DA8 and a crappy power bar. As for drivers, I can't recall if the unit needed to be plugged in. Here's a link to the drivers: http://www.yulongaudio.com/Files/others/SABRE%20DA8%20driver.rar


----------



## bearFNF

OK. here's my list:
  
 Headphones:
 HD800 w/Q French silk
 HE500 w/jergulor
 HD650 (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 heh heh heh)
 PS500
 iGrado (just cuz)
 Stax Lambda Normal Bias
  
 CIEMS:
 Roxanne's
 UE7 Pro
  
 Desktop Amps:
 Taboo MKIII
 Asgard 2
 Vali
 Woo Wee energizer
  
 Dac:
 Uberfrost
  
 Portable Amps:
 UHA760
 Zenhead
 E11
 PA2V2
 cMoyBB
  
 Sources:
 Laptop
 AK120
 DX50 RB
 clip zip
 hippo biscuit
 Studio V 3rd
  
 A crap load of other misc stuff... (stands, power cables, interconnects, tubes, etc., etc.) good thing I have a Tahoe...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Let me know if there is anything I missed that someone wants to hear.


----------



## mythless

Hrmm I just noticed the meet is at 3pm, that might be tight for me.  I may not be able to make it.


----------



## Armaegis

People are welcome to arrive early. I believe Steve is coming at 2pm.


----------



## Viper2005

I will come earlier as well, I am already in the area.
Be aware the University area is a mess of road closures due to the Manitoba Marathon being held there today and U Crescent is closed to traffic till about 2 pm.

http://news.umanitoba.ca/special-road-closure-for-manitoba-marathon-on-june-15/

(terrible weather to be running a marathon! )


----------



## ajm

How do you get to the meet then?


----------



## ajm

Dalhousie the only way from Pembina?


----------



## Armaegis

Dalhousie or Killarney off Pembina.
  
 I'll be home in roughly half an hour.


----------



## bearFNF

Yep, the traffic is pretty bad. the streets are also filling with water. A little narrow in spots. I've already scared a rew of the more timid drivers with my Texas driving style..

I"ll be back by there after i find a store for some snacks.


----------



## Velomane

It was great meeting everyone today. I wish I'd had the time to pick everyone's brain about our hobby as I have so much to learn. Alas, time was conspiring against me. Special thanks to Armaegis for organizing it and having us over. bearFNF, that was an amazing load of gear you brought over, thanks so much. I hope we can all get together again sometime to do it all over.
  
 Mike


----------



## Armaegis

I gotta remember to sit down more and listen to gear... ah but such is the life of playing host. Big thanks to everyone who came out. The amount of gear is getting quite impressive... something amusing about all that gear in my ghetto garage while it's raining outside. (I should have taken a picture of all my zombie apocalypse survival gear on the wall, haha)
  
  
  
  

 in front: Woo WA6SE, which unfortunately I didn't really get a chance to really listen too
  
  

 left: Yulong DA8 and... A28?
 middle: another DA8 and Emotive Mini-X
 right: Rega dac
  
 headphones visible: Senn HD800, Grado PS500, HE-6, AKG K612, cheapo Brainwavs HM3
  
  

 middle stack: Schiit Bifrost Asgard 2, Bifrost, Vali next to it
 right: Decware Taboo
  
  

 left: Darkvoice 336SE
 middle: Stax lambda? something... I don't remember the number
  
  
 And I just realized I forgot to take a picture of my setup on the third wall with the HE-6 and Nuforce monoblocks. Oh well.


----------



## ajm

darkvoice 336se


----------



## Armaegis

Hey Viper, funny thing is I got that weird buzzing with Velo's DA8 into my monoblocks. Very similar to when we had that issue with yours, except slightly more isolated. The buzzing was on both channels, but only when the volume was maxed on both the monoblocks. If I turned down either mono, the buzzing disappeared on both. Very very strange. I fiddled with the various knobs and then suddenly it was all clear. I have no idea what this could be... best guess is it it just a coincidental reaction between the components and cables. If I had to make a more far-fetched guess, I would think maybe the shield in the xlr cables were picking up interference somehow, but that doesn't explain how fiddling with the pots on the amp end would change things since those xlr cables only have the shield connected at the source end. Furthermore, I never had this issue when I had the Wadia dac. Very very strange.


----------



## Viper2005

The meet was awesome, thanks Nathan for arranging and hosting!  I will look forward to the next one  
 It was great to meet everyone there and put names/faces to the forum nicknames I see on here!  And the huge amounts of great gear to try out was amazing!
  
 Nathan that intermittent problem is quite puzzling!  Maybe it's something inherent in the DA8 that doesn't quite get along with the mono blocks.   Next time we should try switching out cables and see what happens!


----------



## acidbasement

Looks like a good time was had by all.  Anyone grab a group photo of the people?


----------



## ajm

Sadly no. Everyone was too busy looking at all the gear (especially bear's).


----------



## Armaegis

Heh, I always forget to take pictures of the people. Though we were all soggy and in poor lighting anyways


----------



## bearFNF

Yeah, I was afraid of the humidity and high voltage aspect of the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but we got through with no casualties...oh except my iGrado's (cable to one earpiece went flaky after trying to strangle the HE500's), but it was on its way out anyway, I think.
  
 Thanks to Nathan for the good burgers and for being such a good host. They were Lambda Normal Bias circa 198? something, bought new and still kickin'...


----------



## dscythe

Thanks again for hosting Nathan, great time as always


----------



## Armaegis

Oh geez I didn't even think about humidity and stax. Glad we didn't electrocute ourselves with wet hair or anything (if it would have happened to anyone, it would have been me since I was in and out the most).
  
 Talk about all the things working against us yesterday. Rain rain rain, roads closed due to marathon, roads messed up due to construction, etc.


----------



## Armaegis

Yep, an entire meet happened.
  
 Who are you? Looks like you just went on a recent posting spree...


----------



## dscythe

Hmmmmm HF2's on CAM for $480...

Also Nathan, in case you need anything: http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34099


----------



## ajm

Go for it! Bought a HE400 and I love them. Still looking for a denon, here's my wallet....


----------



## dscythe

ajm said:


> Go for it! Bought a HE400 and I love them. Still looking for a denon, here's my wallet....



 

Man, you caught upgradeitis real bad


----------



## ajm

True but I sold the LCD's and another headphone so I'll still have some change back if that makes a difference lol.


----------



## ajm

So HF2? Or you could mod a lower end Grado.


----------



## dscythe

Oh, that was a quick turn around on the lcd's. Definitely considering it, I also want to buy some k12/k702 65 annie pads for my k702's. Apparently they make a huge different on the lower end.
Might do both if my k272's sell on kijiji.


----------



## ajm

I wanted a more agressive sound and still have the mids and bass that the lcd's had and the he400 is bang on. Then you need to upgrade your amp, dac.....


----------



## dscythe

Surprised you didn't jump on a pair of Denon D5k's as well haha. Having to upgrade all the rest is a hassle, partly why I haven't bothered yet.


----------



## Armaegis

I think HF2's used to go for around $400? I can't remember... although I suppose their rarity drives the price up.


----------



## bearFNF

According to the Wikipedia page it was sold for $429.


----------



## Viper2005

I think the existence of the PS500, and now the PS500e, has pretty much destroyed the resale value of the HF2.


----------



## dscythe

Could explain why there aren't too many on the market, from what I'm seeing at least.


----------



## bearFNF

There were only ~550 ever made, again according to Wikipedia..and some of the last ones ~26 were "B" stock...The B-stock serial numbers began from #550 and went until #575.


----------



## Armaegis

Those b-stocks were in 2010? Geez I thought it was more recent than that. People were grumbling at the time because they felt it diminished the exclusivity of the original run.


----------



## mythless

I have no idea if anyone here does cycling as another hobby but, anyone want to trade for a bike for a turntable?


----------



## Velomane

I'd love to help. I am a certified cycling nut. Unfortunately, my bikes are all keepers, and I have no need for a turntable. What kind of bike are you after?


----------



## mythless

I also have other gear, like speakers and amplifiers/receivers, primarily vintage, though I still have a few headphone gear collecting dust.
  
 I am just looking for a road bike in around the the 58cm frame size for the GF to ride around on.  TBH, I was thinking along the line of an earlier road bike as if someone were to steal it, it wouldn't be an issue or if she grows tired of it, haha.  Though, the body position may not be best, so a cruiser might be fine as well.  I guess either men or female frame would do the trick.
  
 However, I wouldn't mind a bike with newer shifters as I am not fond of the old friction shifters.  I guess if I were to put a price point, would up to $300 be reasonable?  I have absolutely no clue on bike value.


----------



## Armaegis

Seeing as there are *three* Yulong DA8's among us, have you guys taken a peek at the Oppo HA-1? Seems pretty similar...
 http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/589-oppo-ha-1-headphone-amp-dac-review/
 https://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-1/headphone-amplifier-HA-1-Overview.aspx


----------



## Velomane

What Oppo piece was Bear talking about at the meet? Was it the HA-1?


----------



## Armaegis

I'm not sure... maybe the PM-1 headphone?


----------



## bearFNF

oppo 105D Darbee edition Blu ray player, I think is what we talked about, I have the 103, but the 105D has a dac and upgraded video processing.
 Oh and maybe the PM-1 that I got to see but not listen to at CanJam last year.


----------



## sckeith

They also seem to have a new Headphone amp/DAC/Pre amp and a soon to come out a new planer magnetic headphone which I am interested in having a listen to   I wonder if they'd send s sample pair for us to listen to
  
 Steve


----------



## Armaegis

The PM-1 planar headphone has gotten a really mixed bag of reviews. General impressions I've read say it's not bad, but not worth the huge price tag. There's supposed to be a PM-2 coming out at a much lower price though.


----------



## sckeith

Hi Nathan

Do you have a problem with the little screws on the headbans loosening up on your Hifiman phones? I have to tighten mine about every 2 weeks


----------



## Armaegis

Nope, if anything mine are too stiff.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, I'm on the tour for the Hifman HE-560. I'll probably try to organize a quick meet when it comes, though I have no idea when that will be.


----------



## Viper2005

Keep us posted Nathan, I'd be really interested in hearing the 560!


----------



## Armaegis

Hey Iain, if you're still looking for a tascam unit I stumbled across this on kijiji... http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-recording/winnipeg/tascam-dp01-digital-portable-studio-with-manual/1001568763?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## acidbasement

Thanks Nathan. I need eight XLR inputs for my purposes. I think I'll be ordering a new DP 24 next week though. 
:atsmile:


----------



## Armaegis

And now I've got a NAD HP50 and Etymotic ER4p in my hands. How does this even happen? I barely even use iems for goodness sake!


----------



## EmpJ

Wow! This thread got huge! How often do you guys have these meets?


----------



## Armaegis

A couple times a year... but also just informal ones during the year as well. I'm on the Hifiman HE-560 tour so I'll probably plan another mini-meet around that when it arrives.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey Iain (or anybody else), do you know where I can find boar meat in the city?


----------



## acidbasement

Google will find you a CBC article about the 5 best butcher shops in the city. G.J. Andrews is specifically mentioned as having boar meat, but DeLuca's wouldn't be a surprise to me either.


----------



## Armaegis

Thanks. Figured it wouldn't hurt to ask you since you're kinda in a related biz. I did find that article but haven't tried calling the buchers yet. I found another old page about a company called Off The Tusk selling boar meat, but they don't seem to be around anymore.


----------



## acidbasement

I don't know any boar farmers. Eleanor wants to get a pig, but it will probably be a pet.


----------



## Armaegis

Along with a pet spider named Charlotte?


----------



## acidbasement

That would be one way to keep the in-laws at bay.


----------



## Armaegis

Got rear ended today. Nothing broken, but geez my neck and back have seen better days. My HE-6 is feeling a bit too heavy to wear


----------



## acidbasement

Oh no, that stinks! We got rear-ended seven years ago and Eleanor's whiplash lasted for years. You might be able to get a bit of an insurance settlement from MPI if you document your injuries. You'd probably need a doctor's report. Ask MPI what the process is, because whiplash can creep up on you and stop you from working several months down the road. Glad to hear it wasn't worse, but still... Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Armaegis

I actually saw a doctor within an hour of the accident. So far it seems like minor injuries and I've got some anti-inflammatories. Hopefully nothing flares up in the next few days.


----------



## Velomane

This reminds me. I see so many people driving around without properly setting their headrest. I suppose they'll learn about it the hard way.


----------



## EmpJ

armaegis said:


> A couple times a year... but also just informal ones during the year as well. I'm on the Hifiman HE-560 tour so I'll probably plan another mini-meet around that when it arrives.


 
 That's cool. I'm glad that people find time to meet these days...life is getting more hectic as the years go by...
  
 Let me know when this meet is going down. Perhaps I can loan out some IEMs from DUNU, Fidue, and T-PEOS for the meet!
  
 P.S. Sorry to hear about your car accident. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, I signed up for both the FiiO X1 and the Hifiman HE-560 review program and by sheer coincidence they should both be arriving next week-ish.
  
 Shall we hold a mini-meet perhaps the first week of September? I'm thinking maybe a Tuesday or Thurday early evening? Or if the stuff arrives earlier maybe even over the long weekend?
  
 Listing potential dates...
 Sunday Aug 31 - afternoon/early evening?
 Monday Sep 1 - anytime (Labour Day)
 Tuesday Sep 2 - evening
 Thursday Sep 4 - evening
  
 I'm somewhat flexible, so let me know what works for you guys,


----------



## Velomane

Hmmm, how quickly can a Rag beta amp get shipped to Roseau, and can we convince the ursine one to make the trip north?


----------



## bearFNF

velomane said:


> Hmmm, how quickly can a Rag beta amp get shipped to Roseau, and can we convince the ursine one to make the trip north?


 

 Heh, I had to look that up to see if I should be offended or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 We will see if I am picked or not, but I could be persuaded to make a trip. It would be great if it was a day off though and not an evening...


----------



## Armaegis

Is Sept 1 a holiday for you?


----------



## bearFNF

Yep, and I am taking the 29th off, also.


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> Hey guys, I signed up for both the FiiO X1 and the Hifiman HE-560 review program and by sheer coincidence they should both be arriving next week-ish.
> 
> Shall we hold a mini-meet perhaps the first week of September? I'm thinking maybe a Tuesday or Thurday early evening? Or if the stuff arrives earlier maybe even over the long weekend?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not sure what my plans are for the long weekend are yet, will know by next week.  But days off / weekends are good for me, too tired at the end of a workday!
 I would be interested to compare the HE560's to.... these!


----------



## Armaegis

Someone got a new toy!


----------



## Armaegis

So the X1 arrived today. Stupid package is valued at $20 and I still get nailed with $19.40 in fees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyhow, looks like we're leaning towards the Sunday or Monday of the long weekend.


----------



## acidbasement

I might be in town at some point on the long weekend.  Consider me subscribed to your newsletter.  If timing works I'll bring my Millett MAX and HD600.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, a few people dropped out of the X1 tour so I've been given some discretion over extending tour priveledges to some local parties. Anyone interested? The requirement is that you write up a review with your impressions, and then we can split the costs to ship to the next person.
  
 (Digitalfreak I'm looking at you since you've got more experience with high-end daps than the rest of us).


----------



## Armaegis

So do you guys want to meet on Sunday or Monday?


----------



## Velomane

Sunday is definitely out for me. Odds are only slightly better for me on Monday.


----------



## bearFNF

No rag for me...just got the rejection email.


----------



## Armaegis

velomane said:


> Sunday is definitely out for me. Odds are only slightly better for me on Monday.


 
  
 Well one vote for Monday is better than none so far. I'm thinking perhaps the afternoon at my parent's place? It's a little more central, and no risk of getting rained on like last time.
  
  


bearfnf said:


> No rag for me...just got the rejection email.


 
  
 Aww too bad. Still thinking about buying one though? I've been following the development story and it's got quite a few technical things that are interesting.


----------



## bearFNF

Maybe, but now I will wait until I see the real thing. They should have it at CANJAM.


----------



## Armaegis

If anyone's looking for a cd player or coax transport for another dac, this is a pretty sweet deal... http://www.kijiji.ca/v-electronics/winnipeg/pioneer-cdj-1000mk3-for-sale-for-incredibly-cheap-price/1012872401?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
  
 I'm almost tempted, except I don't play cd's


----------



## acidbasement

My weekend is still totally up in the air, schedule to be determined at some point by Eleanor. Not sure yet if I'm going to be in the city.


----------



## dscythe

Gotta work all weekend and then I'm helping a friend move on Monday


----------



## Armaegis

Well let's just say Sunday 2pm and see who can make it then. I'l try to send out a pm to folks later.
  
 For anyone interested, I'm doing a bbq/potluck thing this Friday at my house. I've had ribs marinating since yesterday, and I'm making the bison burgers myself in a minute


----------



## Viper2005

I'm afraid I won't be able to attend this one, I'm going to lac du bonnet for the long weekend. 
Nathan, how long will you have the 560's for?


----------



## Armaegis

Technically a week, but I've got a bit of "stretch" time to give other people a chance to hear it. I can probably hold onto it until the end of next week for those who want to come by and listen.
  
 I've currently got them hooked up to my Nuforce monos, and there are two different pads to try out (plus I have about 4 different pads too). I'll probably make some more open backed grills while I'm at it.


----------



## acidbasement

Oh, rats.  I just did an in-and-out trip to the city today, and didn't notice about your potluck until I got home.  Unlikely I'll be back in on Sunday, but it's possible.  The kids are in town for the weekend visiting grandparents, and it's supposed to be Eleanor going in to pick them up, but if she wants me to do it, I will (with some headphone gear).


----------



## Armaegis

Aw too bad.
  
 For anyone who wants to try the X1, bring a microsd card with some music if you want to listen to your own stuff.
  
 Anyone else want in on the FiiO X1 loaner/review program?


----------



## Armaegis

Um... so is anyone actually coming by tomorrow? I've only got maybes so far...


----------



## Velomane

Sorry, Nathan. Too much other stuff going on, so I'll have to pass.


----------



## Armaegis

If anyone wants to hear the Hifiman HE-560 or FiiO X1, get in touch with me before the weekend. These go out to the next reviewer on Saturday.


----------



## sckeith

Hi Nathan
  
 I was out of town last week so I was unable to make the last meet on the weekend, did many people show. Have you liked the 560? They are something I think I would look at if I were to replace mine. Next time there is a gathering I'll bring the k550's,   I never used them but if you get the right seal they sound pretty good, I tried a little mod that made them fit a little better. I've haven't had one bit of interest on the Shure 315s, I was hoping to be able to sell them.
  
 Steve


----------



## Armaegis

No, I think everyone was just too busy over the long weekend.
  
 So far I'm liking the 560's. Performance wise I think they do better than the HE-500 but don't quite surpass the HE-6, though I could easily see someone's personal preference in choosing the 560.
  
 They're still a mildly bright headphone, but in a more focused way whereas the HE-6 is a little more broadband in the brightness. My mods on the HE-6 bring the overall treble level down to where I like it. I'm having a hard time leveling the treble in the 560 without making it feel muted in places. The HE-6 also hits deeper in the subbass, while the 560 has more energy in the midbass.
  
 Comfortwise, easy easy nod for the 560 with the exception of the higher clamp (which could be alleviated by stretching the headband). The new suspension headband is a vast improvement over the old design.


----------



## Armaegis

Saw this on kijiji if anyone's looking for a cheap dap... http://www.kijiji.ca/v-ipod-mp3-player/winnipeg/sandisk-clip-sport-4gb-mp3-player-brand-new/1015676293?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
  
 I'm kinda tempted to pick it up myself since my Sansas are getting old.


----------



## trebla

Hey all, selling some gear if your interested:

 Denon D2000 Closed headphones $280
 Cowon J3 32gb DAP $180


----------



## Viper2005

Spot the new toy!


----------



## Velomane

Is that a V281? How's it with the HD800?
  
 edit: Just saw your post in the V281 thread. Enjoy your new toy. Be sure to let us know when you post some impressions.


----------



## Armaegis

The pile of toys... they just keep growing don't they?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Tell me about it


----------



## Armaegis

edit: double post


----------



## Armaegis

digitalfreak said:


> Tell me about it


 
  
 New dap?


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> New dap?


 

 Yes sir, the CalyxM


----------



## Viper2005

velomane said:


> Is that a V281? How's it with the HD800?
> 
> edit: Just saw your post in the V281 thread. Enjoy your new toy. Be sure to let us know when you post some impressions.




I've only had a short time to listen to the HD800s on the new amp, but I can spot some small differences already between it and my old v200.
It's a bit less forgiving of bad tracks than the v200, due to the reduction of the treble roll off that was present on the v200. (In balanced mode.. I haven't tried the SE outs yet) I'll post more impressions after I get a chance to do more listening!


----------



## acidbasement

Hey guys, I'm hardly finding time to listen to music these days, and having several pairs of mid-fi headphones with similar sound sigs seems kinda silly. Does anyone want to buy my pair of Yamaha HP-2 orthos? I bought them from David (mythless) a year or so ago for $70 I think. They're in near mint condition, which is crazy considering their age. They sound really nice to my ears.


----------



## Armaegis

I'd almost consider it for trading fodder, but the vintage ortho scene has slowed down lately (unless you count the eastern European countries, but shipping anything there kills value).


----------



## q2klepto

Anyone in town have Valhalla 2 or Lyr level amps i can AB against my modded Emotiva x-mini on my HE-400is? 
  
 Or possibly the HE-560? Id like to see whether i should trade up (i have 30days)


----------



## Armaegis

You can try sending a pm to aqsw (Jim) who has a Lyr 1.
  
 I don't know of anyone else locally who has a Valhalla or Lyr...
  
 I haven't heard the 400i, but I did have the 560 for a little while and thought it was an excellent headphone only a smidge down from the HE-6.


----------



## acidbasement

Anyone going to CanJam SoCal (March 28-29 2015, Los Angeles area)?  I just saw its announcement, and by strange coincidence it looks like I'm going to be in the area already at that time.  With the kids, unfortunately (for some reason I don't think trade shows are very exciting to 5 and 7 year-olds).  Anyway, just throwing it out there.  If anyone is thinking about it as a winter getaway, we should coordinate and grab some beer and Mexican food.


----------



## bearFNF

I will be going. 26th to the 1st.


----------



## q2klepto

Still wondering if i should upgrade my amp ha - anyone with a high quality amp that can deliver at least 800mw@50 Ohm?  Lyr, Project Ember/Sunrise, Valhalla, Bottlehead - around the $300 range. 
  
 Looking to AB vs my modded emotiva x-mini


----------



## Armaegis

acidbasement said:


> Anyone going to CanJam SoCal (March 28-29 2015, Los Angeles area)?  I just saw its announcement, and by strange coincidence it looks like I'm going to be in the area already at that time.  With the kids, unfortunately (for some reason I don't think trade shows are very exciting to 5 and 7 year-olds).  Anyway, just throwing it out there.  If anyone is thinking about it as a winter getaway, we should coordinate and grab some beer and Mexican food.


 
  
 Not in the cards for me, but hope you and Bear have fun out there!
  
  


q2klepto said:


> Still wondering if i should upgrade my amp ha - anyone with a high quality amp that can deliver at least 800mw@50 Ohm?  Lyr, Project Ember/Sunrise, Valhalla, Bottlehead - around the $300 range.
> 
> Looking to AB vs my modded emotiva x-mini


 
  
 What headphones are you driving?
  
 Not to sound like a shill, but the Nuforce HA-200 is a fantastic amp at $350.
  
 Bottlehead Crack is a great amp and fun to build (I've built 3 of them so far). I wasn't too crazy about the Valhalla or Lyr, but supposedly the v2's are better (particularly for the Valhalla).


----------



## q2klepto

armaegis said:


> What headphones are you driving?
> 
> Not to sound like a shill, but the Nuforce HA-200 is a fantastic amp at $350.
> 
> Bottlehead Crack is a great amp and fun to build (I've built 3 of them so far). I wasn't too crazy about the Valhalla or Lyr, but supposedly the v2's are better (particularly for the Valhalla).


 
  
 Sorry - shouldve mentioned this - this is with the Hifiman HE-400i 
  
 My old amp Aune T1 sounds a slightly thin compared to my Emotiva, but i wonder what a quality amp would do for them.  Right now..im hoping Project Sunrise goes on black friday sale..ive heard nothing but good things from it


----------



## Armaegis

Both a "sale" and "wanted" post today for friends of mine...
  
 1) I have a friend looking to sell a HE-400 (not the newer 400i) and Magni/Modi. Anyone interested?
  
 2) Another friend is looking for a Xmas headphone gift for her sister. Requirements are small-ish and portable, "fashionable" and <$200. Got anything to sell?


----------



## q2klepto

armaegis said:


> Both a "sale" and "wanted" post today for friends of mine...
> 
> 1) I have a friend looking to sell a HE-400 (not the newer 400i) and Magni/Modi. Anyone interested?
> 
> 2) Another friend is looking for a Xmas headphone gift for her sister. Requirements are small-ish and portable, "fashionable" and <$200. Got anything to sell?


 
  
 I might have something thatll fit the bill - selling my Logitech UE6000s - they were on tylls wall of fame http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/surprisingly-good-logitec-ue6000-and-ue9000 they look like a Beats style headphone but sound leagues better

 They have active noise cancelling mode - which is basically a bass and treble boost for a Beats like low end (maybe not as insane)
  
 I have the white ones - http://www.amazon.ca/Logitech-982-000104-UE-6000-Headphones/dp/B0094S379U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1416248090&sr=8-1&keywords=ue6000 - sell new on amazon for $165
  
 Let me know if youre interested
  
 I've been heading to a more neutral sound so using it less and less and switched over to the NVX Audio PT100 http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_46586_NVX-Audio-XPT100.html?utm_source=shopbot_cse&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=sc&scpid=19&scid=scsho3789498  which i might also sell haha


----------



## acidbasement

Koss ESP-950 is on for $600 at amazon.ca.  http://www.amazon.ca/Koss-160416-ESP-950-Electrostatic-Stereophone/dp/B000056ULH


----------



## acidbasement

Less exciting but way cheaper than the Kosses, indigo.ca has Sennheiser PX100-IIi on for $60.  http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/black-friday/electronics/sennheiser?ref=by-shop%3aseasonal%3a14bfri%3abox-05-60-off-sennheiser%3abanner


----------



## Armaegis

The Senn PX100 is a great headphone.
  
 Also on sale right now: the HD600 for $300... (insane price for Canada)
 http://www.amazon.ca/Sennheiser-Dynamic-Professional-Stereo-Headphones/dp/B00004SY4H/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1417121292&sr=8-1&keywords=sennheiser+hd600


----------



## Viper2005

I'm running out of room on my desk!


----------



## Velomane

Jeez, Vince, you're killing me! Come on Vernal Equinox, so we can have another meet. Viper can be the guest of honor and perhaps we could have some sort of pagan rite to induct his gear.


----------



## Armaegis

Holey molee... the bar has been raised fellas. Now we just gotta get him some KEF LS50 monitors on his desk to make use of those speaker taps.
  
 Will there be an Yggdrasil incoming in the near future?


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> Will there be an Yggdrasil incoming in the near future?


 
 Not sure, I like the DA8 a lot, and Schiit has been known for making bright DACs...


----------



## DigitalFreak

You want nuts, I just pulled the trigger on the Sennheiser 598 for 113 shipped on Amazon.ca. Sennheiser has some real insane deals going on this Black Friday.


----------



## acidbasement

My mother in law just bought one of the ESP-950s. I'll have to bring her to the next meet.


----------



## Armaegis

Wow you guys have been acquiring some nice toys lately. I was content to completely avoid all shopping and online browsing for Black Friday.
  
  
 Quote:


viper2005 said:


> Not sure, I like the DA8 a lot, and Schiit has been known for making bright DACs...


 
  
 I honestly haven't been much of a fan of the Schiit gear I've heard so far. Of exception, the Vali piqued my interest, and I thought Bifrost was good but just not my cup of tea. Also kinda curious to try out a Wyrd if anyone ever happens to come across a used one in Canada somewhere.
  
 That said, I've been following the developments of the Ragnarok and Yggdrasil quite closely and I know enough technobabble to actually understand what they've put into it (which is really really impressive!). I'm really interested in hearing the Ragnarok, and even moreso eagerly awaiting impressions of Yggdrasil.
  
 But hey, if you ever get the Yggdrasil, you *might* twist my arm into taking your spare DA8...
  
  
 Quote:


digitalfreak said:


> You want nuts, I just pulled the trigger on the Sennheiser 598 for 113 shipped on Amazon.ca. Sennheiser has some real insane deals going on this Black Friday.


 
  
 That's a phenomenal price for the 598... I currently have one and used it cost me more than that


----------



## Armaegis

Hey Viper, maybe it's time to upgrade the rest of your Yulong gear... http://www.head-fi.org/t/743900/yulong-sabre-a8-d8-special-order-statement-amp-dac-with-precision-clock


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> Hey Viper, maybe it's time to upgrade the rest of your Yulong gear... http://www.head-fi.org/t/743900/yulong-sabre-a8-d8-special-order-statement-amp-dac-with-precision-clock




For the price I would be better off getting a Yggy! Which I may do if the reviews are favorable... I am EXTREMELY Impressed with the Ragnarok by the way.. The LCDX sounds jaw droppingly amazing with Rag...


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, I'm on the Canadian leg of the Oppo PM-1 review program. It should arrive in two weeks-ish if anyone wants to come on down for a listen. Or maybe it'd be a good time to try out some of Viper's new toys as well.
  
  


viper2005 said:


> For the price I would be better off getting a Yggy! Which I may do if the reviews are favorable... I am EXTREMELY Impressed with the Ragnarok by the way.. The LCDX sounds jaw droppingly amazing with Rag...


 
  
 Naw, just buy everything and compare them all. Take one for the team!


----------



## acidbasement

I'll be in Winnipeg on the weekend of Dec. 19 - 21.  I might be able to slip away from family obligations for a bit if you guys are getting together.
  
 BTW, amazon.ca has V-Moda crossfades on deep discount right now, in case anyone is in the market.  http://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=gb1h_tit_m-3_2882_ed881b37?rh=i%3Aelectronics&hidden-keywords=B00I9UKKS0|B00IYH1UBY&ie=UTF8&smid=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-3&pf_rd_r=05BT0ST2JFCH02CDVT31&pf_rd_i=6054206011&pf_rd_p=1990432882


----------



## Armaegis

I'd be up for something on the afternoons of Saturday (Dec 20) or Sunday (Dec 21). The Friday is fuzzy for me; maybe early evening.
  
  
 Looks like the Crossfade prices are back up. I know a couple weeks ago in the US they were ~$80 which is a great price for them. I guess they're going to be discontinued in favour of the XS model that came out.


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> I'd be up for something on the Saturday afternoon (Dec 20) or anytime Sunday (Dec 21). The Friday is fuzzy for me; maybe early evening.




I could be convinced to come out on the Sunday..


----------



## Armaegis

I could potentially host if it's early afternoon. Does Sunday noon-ish work for anyone else?


----------



## Velomane

Sunday probably works for me.


----------



## acidbasement

If any day is going to work for me, the Sunday is it, in the early afternoon. No guarantee, but I'll do my best to make it.


----------



## q2klepto

I can try to make Sunday if I'm free - going to try and do the Oppo PM-1 tour handover from Armaegis
  
 My gear list
  
 1. Aune T1 w/ 6922 DAC/AMP
 2. Emotiva mini-x A100 w/ modded front jack AMP
 3. Hifiman HE-400i
 4. NVX Audio PT100 
 5. Logitech UE6000
 6.. Adam F5 Monitors
  
 Not sure i can bring everything though heh


----------



## q2klepto

viper2005 said:


> I could be convinced to come out on the Sunday..


 
  
 Id love to AB my Aune T1/Emotiva against your Rag with my HE-400i - might convince me to drop for something like the Geek Pulse/Project Sunrise


----------



## Armaegis

The only thing new on my end is an HD580 (w/650 grills and cable). I seriously don't even remember where I got it from now... probably some random trade. Still have a HD598 and a Momentum as well.
  
 I should ask Mythless to bring the electret to hook up to the Emotiva.


----------



## Viper2005

Just to confirm, is the meet still a go this Sunday afternoon?


----------



## Armaegis

We should be good to go. There's myself, Viper, Velomane, maybe acidbasement, maybe q2klepto, not sure who else. I don't know if Bear would come up on short notice; I'll shoot him a message.
  
 I'm still waiting on the Oppo PM-1... it's supposed to be en-route so hopefully it gets here in the next day or so.


----------



## Viper2005

I have a friend from Saskatchewan who will come along with me, we have just about the same gear.
Trying to decide what headphones to bring.. I'll bring the LCDX, maybe something else.. is anyone bringing an HD800?


----------



## Velomane

If there's anything in particular someone wants me to bring, speak now! Have a look at my profile and let me know.


----------



## Armaegis

Whoa, when did you get the Blue Circle stuff?!


----------



## Viper2005

velomane said:


> If there's anything in particular someone wants me to bring, speak now! Have a look at my profile and let me know.




HE6 please. 


Also, Nathan, what time and where are we meeting?


----------



## Armaegis

Shall we aim for noon?


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> Shall we aim for noon?




Noon is good for me!
Are we meeting at Lindenwoods or University ?


----------



## Armaegis

Meeting at Lindenwoods. My place by the university is too small for indoor gatherings (maybe if I ever get around to renovating and knocking out some walls... but that's a project way on the backburner).


----------



## Velomane

armaegis said:


> Whoa, when did you get the Blue Circle stuff?!


 
 About two weeks ago, off of CAM. The amp is a real beast, weighing in at about 65 pounds. Running the HE-6 off of the speaker taps (yes, I've joined that crowd) is just amazing! Dead silent, crisp and clear mids with well defined, bass. I rolled the dice in picking this up, and I'm quite happy I did.
  
 Noonish works for me. I'll bring a bunch of stuff, though probably not the beast.


----------



## Armaegis

Hah, the arms race is on between Ragnarok and Blue Circle. I've been intrigued by the latter, being a Canadian company and all.
  
 I have a friend who has a 200 lb Krell powering his HE-6. His desk literally could not support the weight.
  
 So what are you gonna do with those monoblocks now?


----------



## Armaegis

Bad news on the Oppo PM-1: it seems it never made it to the person before me on the loaner program and is currently MIA, so I won't be getting one in time for the meet.


----------



## Velomane

armaegis said:


> So what are you gonna do with those monoblocks now?


 
 I'm setting a second listening station beside my beloved Hancock and Moore recliner. I plan to do the triple mod to the HE-5LE's and take it from there.


----------



## Armaegis

I guess you've got the PerfectWave as your primary dac now too eh? Wow you climbed the ladder fast.


----------



## Velomane

Actually, it arrived yesterday, so I've barely had a chance to listen to it. Should I bring it along?


----------



## Viper2005

velomane said:


> Actually, it arrived yesterday, so I've barely had a chance to listen to it. Should I bring it along?




I would be interested in hearing it.


----------



## Velomane

Then it shall be there.


----------



## q2klepto

I probably wont be able to make it  

 Sold my Emotiva a few days ago, as well as my Logitech UE6000s
  
 Just have my Aune T1 and HE-400i's and Adam Monitors which i probably wont lug around heh
  
 Whats the address incase i can make it out? 
  
 Is there a list of gear people might take?


----------



## acidbasement

I'm in Winnipeg for a family holiday weekend but I didn't bring any gear. I'll pop by on Sunday if I can make a bit of time.


----------



## Armaegis

acidbasement said:


> I'm in Winnipeg for a family holiday weekend but I didn't bring any gear. I'll pop by on Sunday if I can make a bit of time.


 
  
 Too bad you didn't make it. Lots of shiny toys today!
  
 Hey Viper, I managed to fix your adapter. Not only were the wires not soldered to the proper pins of the XLR (originally pins 2 and 3 were reversed), but there was also a short in the barrel of the TRS jack.
  
 As a side note, if anyone comes across a used Wyrd or if you're ordering anything from Schiit in the future, I might be interested in one.
  
 Now to decide if I want to start saving up for a Rag/Yggy combo...


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> Too bad you didn't make it. Lots of shiny toys today!
> 
> Hey Viper, I managed to fix your adapter. Not only were the wires not soldered to the proper pins of the XLR (originally pins 2 and 3 were reversed), but there was also a short in the barrel of the TRS jack.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for fixing my adapter, I'm not sure how the adapter could have passed Frank's QC with 2 shorts like that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Again, thanks for hosting another fun meet Nathan!   Had a great time as always.
  
 Toys that were at the meet:
  
Amps:
 Schiit Ragnarok
 Violectric V281
 NuForce HA-200
  
Sources:
 PS Audio Perfectwave DAC2
 Yulong DA8
 Echo2 
 Logitech Squeezebox Touch
  
Headphones:
 HifiMan HE-6
 HifiMan HE-400i
 Audeze LCD-X
 Sennheiser HD800
  

  

  

  
 Have a great Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Armaegis

I think it's funny that while I was the first to hop onto the monoblock setup, my rig is now the smallest one...
  
 I really like the Rag, but man I wish it weren't so big. I've been spoiled by class D speaker amps. My entry into powering the HE-6 was entirely off my Nuforce Icon2 which was both dac and amp. I miss when my entire rig was the size of a book


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, I'll be heading to Grand Forks next weekend. Anything down there you would like me to pick up? (or pick up from a depot?)


----------



## acidbasement

Sorry I couldn't make it to the meet, guys.  We had to split the kids' time between two divorced grandparents, so there was no opportunity for me to duck out with the car.
  
 Looks like a nice assortment of gear!  What is the black stack, front and center in the first photo?
  
 Maybe in the spring I'll see if my mother in-law wants to host you guys, so that she can compare her ESP-950 to the HE-6, various Audez'e, and HD800.


----------



## Armaegis

acidbasement said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it to the meet, guys.  We had to split the kids' time between two divorced grandparents, so there was no opportunity for me to duck out with the car.
> 
> Looks like a nice assortment of gear!  What is the black stack, front and center in the first photo?
> 
> Maybe in the spring I'll see if my mother in-law wants to host you guys, so that she can compare her ESP-950 to the HE-6, various Audez'e, and HD800.


 
  
 bottom: Yulong power conditioner
 middle: Yulong DA8
 top: Logitech Squeezebox Touch
 hidden behind it: Apple Airport Express
  
 It was a really slick setup from Viper. He had a library of music on a usb drive plugged into the back of the Squeezebox, and everything was networked and controlled through his phone.


----------



## DigitalFreak




----------



## Armaegis

Well that's an interesting little diddy. There's a passing resemblance to the Bravo Ocean amp.


----------



## DigitalFreak

She sounds really nice Nathan.


----------



## nbrowser

Viper2005, nice assortment of gear there! Definitely next time I'm in Winnipeg for a family visit...I might have to try to get my ears on that Ragnarok!
  
 (Disclaimer:Transplanted Winnipegger now living on the west coast)


----------



## q2klepto

Damn sorry I couldnt make the meet - Holiday season shopping madness got to me.  
  
 Wouldve loved to hear the HD800s/HE6's vs my 400i.  As well as trying some decent amps. I sold my emotiva x-mini and Logitech UE6000s.  
  
 I suppose my NVX PT100s mightve been useful for ppl looking to get good quality cheap cans.


----------



## Armaegis

digitalfreak said:


> She sounds really nice Nathan.


 
  
 I'm curious to see the internals. A low voltage 12AU7 input buffer into mosfet follower seems pretty straight forward. I'm surprised the output specs aren't higher as most mosfets should be able to sink more than that even when biased into class A.
  
 The indiegogo prices seem good for what it is on paper (not too crazy about all those extra "perks" though; the power amps are ICEpower which is nothing new, and the power conditioner is odd when they really should have developed a linear power supply for the amps instead of a mains filter which is less effective for the money)


----------



## Armaegis

Figure I should make my 10,000th post here at home. Sheesh I've been at this too much.


----------



## dscythe

armaegis said:


> Figure I should make my 10,000th post here at home. Sheesh I've been at this too much.



 


:O 10k! congrats!


----------



## acidbasement

Impressive milestone! Now try not to think of all the things you didn't do while on HF!


----------



## Armaegis

Oh my thesis comes to mind...


----------



## acidbasement

Get to work, Nathan!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Or are you a grad school dropout like me now?
  
 Anyway, hey, does anyone have a budget usb dac/amp they'd consider selling?  My dad just borrowed my uDac, and he has apparently seen the light, if the hyperbolic email I just got from him is any indication.  He won't want anything expensive - his headphones are HD424s from the early 80s, and since I can't see him upgrading those he won't want to spend more than a hundred on a dac.


----------



## mechamits

You could always pick up something like this...
 http://www.visions.ca/catalogue/category/Details.aspx?categoryId=882&productId=26108&sku=E11
 I like my FiiO E7, it's nothing too special but it does the job and FiiO's price point is decent.
 Not sure what local Vision's FiiO stock is like, I got burned buying too much US B-stock and grey-stock from them in the past that I avoid them but they've cleaned up their act lately.
  
 edit: oops, shoulda posted the the E07k, the E11 isn't a DAC
 http://www.visions.ca/catalogue/category/Details.aspx?categoryId=882&productId=26107&sku=E07K


----------



## Armaegis

If going with FiiO, then the e10k is the closest analogue to the uDac and is cheaper than the e07k.
  
 Will this be for computer/usb only? Or will he want other inputs? I may have an option or two lying around.


----------



## acidbasement

I think he'd like to have analog in as well as usb, but I'm not positive.  I can always give him my old cmoy if he wants a dedicated amp.  I'd be interested to know what you have kicking around.


----------



## Armaegis

Here are some interesting options to set up a portable network/music server...
 http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX53689
 http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX50640
  
 Viper's setup with the Logitech Squeezebox and Apple Airport Express kinda planted the idea in my head. Just looking at alternative ways to create something like that.


----------



## Armaegis

Looks like the Oppo PM-1 review unit is finally on its way to me and should arrive by the end of the month.


----------



## Beefy

Completely forgot that I subscribed to this thread, as I haven't visited Head-Fi for many, many months. Should get back into it now that I am settled down here......


----------



## Armaegis

Glad to see you here man. Gotta come out and hobnob with the riffraff


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, the loaner Oppo PM-1 has arrived. If anyone wants a listen, let me know and we can arrange a time to meet.
  
 I've also got a Wyrd incoming. Hopefully I get a chance to pair that up with Velomane's PWDmk2 before I return it to him.


----------



## Velomane

Hang on to the PWD for longer if you want. Particularly if it means others getting a chance to listen to different bits of gear.  I'm happy listening to the DA8 meantime.


----------



## Velomane

How long are the Oppo's going to be in town?


----------



## Armaegis

Roughly a week, though I can stretch a couple days more if people want to get together to hear it. My day/evening schedule is all over the place this week, so if someone wants to drop by give me a shout and we'll figure something out.
   
My very initial impression was: _"wow this is nice, I want one"_

  
 My not-so-initial impression:_ "the wow has worn off, but it's still nice and I still want one... and the build quality/comfort makes me want to punch Audeze and Hifiman in the face"_


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, there's a water advisory in effect right now: http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/local/WHRA-issues-boil-water-advisery--289994841.html?cx_navSource=d-top-story
  
 Basically don't drink tap water. Boil before using, etc.


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> Hey guys, there's a water advisory in effect right now: http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/local/WHRA-issues-boil-water-advisery--289994841.html?cx_navSource=d-top-story
> 
> Basically don't drink tap water. Boil before using, etc.


 
  
 Yeah that's insane.   Can't remember Winnipeg having a boil advisory since the great flood of '97!
 Although it was commonplace in the northern communities when I worked there


----------



## Armaegis

Oh man '97 was nuts. Remember the cow floating down the river?


----------



## Velomane

viper2005 said:


> Although it was commonplace in the northern communities when I worked there


 
 Yeah, my first thought was "Maybe this is what it feels like to live in Pukatawagan.


----------



## Velomane

Heads up to anyone interested (Nathan, you listening?): just noticed a DA8 for sale on CAM.


----------



## Armaegis

Argh...
  






 
  
  
 edit: wow it's gone already, and I didn't think the price was even that good.


----------



## Viper2005

I ordered an HE-6 (before they discontinue it), and it came in today!
 Im trying various combinations of mods to see what flavour I like most.
 I just finished the fuzzor mod and I took the cotton and the fabric off the outside grill.  I transplanted the ring and focus pad from the 400i.
 So far it sounds great!  No harshness that I can detect (and I'm quite sensitive to it!).


----------



## Armaegis

Haha, nice! Now you just have to regrill (or remove entirely) and you're basically done.


----------



## Armaegis

Just saw this HD800 in the classifieds, pretty good price, Canada only... http://www.head-fi.org/t/744618/hd800-canada-only


----------



## Tuco1965

The price is nice, but seems odd these are being flipped a second time already since August.


----------



## Armaegis

I thought so too, but hey I've been known to cycle through gear faster than I can keep track of, so who am I to judge? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (I just traded out a Senn HD580 and I seriously don't even remember where it came from)


----------



## Viper2005

tuco1965 said:


> The price is nice, but seems odd these are being flipped a second time already since August.




The HD800 is really one of those 'Love em or Hate em' phones.. They are hyped on headfi quite a lot, but the sound is not for everyone!


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> Haha, nice! Now you just have to regrill (or remove entirely) and you're basically done.




What grill material did you use on your HE6, Nathan?


----------



## Armaegis

I just chopped up a spare wastebasket.


----------



## Viper2005

I'll try to find a thin material thats about the same thickness as the original grills, so I can use the retaining rings..


----------



## Armaegis

If you're ever in the area, I can just give you some spare material.


----------



## Armaegis

Argh, the headband on my HE-6 just broke...


----------



## Tuco1965

Well that sucks!


----------



## DigitalFreak

That really sucks. How did it break anyways


----------



## Armaegis

digitalfreak said:


> That really sucks. How did it break anyways


 

 Just weak metal that eventually gave away. It's so flimsy I can bend it by hand.
  

  
 I did eventually fix it myself, though it's not the prettiest thing in the world... http://www.head-fi.org/t/493214/hifiman-he-6-planar-magnetic-headphone/15915#post_11305678


----------



## DigitalFreak

That's pretty bad when a flagship headphone is built using such cheap bendable metal.


----------



## Armaegis

Audeze isn't much better with their driver failures and high variances per headphone. Beyer has rather shoddy driver matching and their response charts are wonky anyways.
  
 I think Sennheiser is maybe the most consistent.


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> Audeze isn't much better with their driver failures and high variances per headphone. Beyer has rather shoddy driver matching and their response charts are wonky anyways.
> 
> I think Sennheiser is maybe the most consistent.


 

 I'll give you that. Makes me wonder whats going on sometimes. you going to keep your HE-6 like that or are you going to try and find an easier on the eyes fix?


----------



## Armaegis

Working on a fix, but we'll see.
  
 Have you had a chance to hear the Oppo headphones? Not nearly as resolving as the Hifimans, not as much bass oomph as the Audezes, but their comfort and build quality is leaps beyond, and they can be driven comfortably from a dap. I think that makes them a serious contender for the "casual audiophile" (then there's the nuts like us...).


----------



## Armaegis

This looks interesting... http://app.audiogon.com/listings/over-ear-stax-blowout-clearing-excess-gear-someone-will-get-a-great-deal-paypal-shipping-included-2015-02-12-headphones-95037-morgan-hill-ca
  
 Anyone want to split 'em three ways?


----------



## dscythe

Hey guys, probably already been posted somewhere but I thought this was really cool.
  
 http://sploid.gizmodo.com/the-amount-of-detail-that-goes-into-making-these-headph-1686678410/+caseychan


----------



## Armaegis

dscythe said:


> Hey guys, probably already been posted somewhere but I thought this was really cool.
> 
> http://sploid.gizmodo.com/the-amount-of-detail-that-goes-into-making-these-headph-1686678410/+caseychan


 
  
 I actually haven't seen that before. Very cool, thanks!
  
 If you ever see the amount of work that goes into making a Beyer headphone... well, you'd be less inclined to spend money on their flagship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Senn HD800 on the other hand do have a pretty nice process to put together.


----------



## Armaegis

Random: does anyone here have a spare washing machine? or know where I can get a good deal on one? Mine went kaput (the motor or belt I think)..
  
 Sigh, first the HE-6, then my amps, now my washer. Ugh...


----------



## Velomane

If there's any truth to the idea that trouble comes in threes, then hopefully you're good for a while.


----------



## dscythe

armaegis said:


> Random: does anyone here have a spare washing machine? or know where I can get a good deal on one? Mine went kaput (the motor or belt I think)..
> 
> Sigh, first the HE-6, then my amps, now my washer. Ugh...


 
 Did you ever figure out what happened to the Wyrd?


----------



## Armaegis

velomane said:


> If there's any truth to the idea that trouble comes in threes, then hopefully you're good for a while.


 
  
 Well actually my dac is fidgety and misbehaving with the Wyrd, so that makes 5? Though I guess both amps makes that 6...

  


dscythe said:


> Did you ever figure out what happened to the Wyrd?


 
  
 No  idea... seems to work ok with my other dacs, but it does not play with my Echo dac. I emailed Schiit and they couldn't figure it out either, as it's a behaviour they haven't heard of before and can't diagnose anything else without testing equipment. Best guess is that my Echo is trying to draw more power than the Wyrd can provide, but if that were the case why does the Echo work straight from my laptop? And why does the Wyrd work with my other dacs?
  
 Echo by itself is ok.
 Echo + external PSU is ok. (normally usb powered, but also can use an external psu)
 Echo + Wyrd is bad.
 Echo + external psu + Wyrd is ok.
  
  
 extra weirdness with the echo + wyrd: lights are blinking on the echo like it's trying to boot up but can't make it. If I plug a headphone into the headphone jack, then no lights at all. Unplug the headphones and it goes back to blinking. There's no difference if I have the TRS balanced outputs plugged in. Take out the wyrd from the chain, and all is back to normal.
  
  
  
 Hey Velomane, want to borrow the Wyrd for a bit and see if it makes a difference with your PWD?


----------



## Beefy

armaegis said:


> Echo by itself is ok.
> Echo + external PSU is ok. (normally usb powered, but also can use an external psu)
> Echo + Wyrd is bad.
> Echo + external psu + Wyrd is ok.


 
  
 Any consideration to the Doodlebug?


----------



## bearFNF

Looks like it would be fun to put that together...


----------



## Armaegis

beefy said:


> Any consideration to the Doodlebug?


 
  
 I remember reading a bit about that when it was first under development. I can't seem to find much for comparisons between the two though... Do you have one? It would be interesting to compare the two.


----------



## Beefy

armaegis said:


> I remember reading a bit about that when it was first under development. I can't seem to find much for comparisons between the two though... Do you have one? It would be interesting to compare the two.




No comparisons I can offer, but if you are having technical problems, then it might be a no-brainer.


----------



## Armaegis

beefy said:


> No comparisons I can offer, but if you are having technical problems, then it might be a no-brainer.


 
  
 Do you currently have one? I'd be interested in hearing it. Or if you don't have one but are considering getting one, I might be interested in ordering a second and splitting shipping costs. (depends on how much damage getting my washer fixed/replaced will do to my wallet)


----------



## Velomane

Armaegis,
  
 I hadn't seen your posts re: the Wyrd interaction with your system when you offered to loan it to me. If you want me to have a listen to see exactly what's going on, I'd be happy to help. I'm off work for most of this week, BTW.


----------



## Armaegis

Ongoing curiosity with my Wyrd... it doesn't work with my Centrane Dacmini either. So that rules out the high power draw theory since the Dacmini is powered from a wallwart. On the dacmini it freezes the system as soon as I plug into the Wyrd and I have to power down to reset it (even if I'm not on the usb setting).
  
 But it works fine with a bunch of other random dacs (both usb and wallwart powered).  Hmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Maybe it's something in how the usb communicates and they don't work well with the "hub" nature of the Wyrd?


----------



## Armaegis

Whoa, brand new HD800 for $1.2k Canadian... http://www.hifiheadphones.ca/sennheiser-hd-800/


----------



## Armaegis

Just wondering, does anyone here have a spare *mini*-usb cable, roughly 4 feet long?


----------



## dscythe

armaegis said:


> Whoa, brand new HD800 for $1.2k Canadian... http://www.hifiheadphones.ca/sennheiser-hd-800/


 
 Did they go up in value? I thought they used to be a lot cheaper


----------



## Armaegis

Not that I know of. They've been $1.6k CAD for a while.


----------



## lwc726

Hello guys been awhile but I have acquired a set of tune, by Starke. And will be upgrading the arrow amp. In March. Looking forward to the new model.. hope all us good with everyone


----------



## lwc726

Should have read a set of in ear tunz, by Starke really like them


----------



## Armaegis

Cool. I haven't heard of Starkey before, but glad to see you're still around.


----------



## Beefy

armaegis said:


> Do you currently have one? I'd be interested in hearing it. Or if you don't have one but are considering getting one, I might be interested in ordering a second and splitting shipping costs. (depends on how much damage getting my washer fixed/replaced will do to my wallet)


 
  
 No sorry, just contemplating one for myself. But I just bought some new office speakers yesterday, so the renewed budget for DIY goodies has just evaporated......


----------



## DigitalFreak

An back again, sorry guys I've just been that busy. I've yet to hear anything fron Oppo Nathan. I don't know, my gut tells me I'm not missing much when Oppo is involved. Hey Nathan, you ever consider building a Garage1217 amp? They're not bad little amps and I'm guessing you'd enjoy doing a build


----------



## Awah

Hey guys I'm getting back into headphones again and hopefully I'll be able to make some meets for once! 

I have a pair of ATH-AD2000x's on the way and currently have a GoVibe Martini amp I've been using with my Phiaton MS400's.

Now I sold my Pico DAC when I left so I'm in the market for a new DAC. I've been looking at Schiit's product and their Bifrost has piqued my interest.

Before I pull the trigger has anyone here had experience with Schiit's products?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Ummm, has the thread been pruned?!?!


----------



## Armaegis

awah said:


> Hey guys I'm getting back into headphones again and hopefully I'll be able to make some meets for once!
> 
> I have a pair of ATH-AD2000x's on the way and currently have a GoVibe Martini amp I've been using with my Phiaton MS400's.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Schiit makes good stuff. I'd pick Bifrost over Gungnir. Or just go all out and get the Ragnarok/Yggdrasil stack. Actually if you don't mind pro audio stuff, I saw a really nice Ultra Lite Mk3 on kijiji in that same price range (kinda tempted to pick that up myself, but I already have something similar).
  
  


digitalfreak said:


> Ummm, has the thread been pruned?!?!


 
  
 It was locked and I guess someone pruned the last week of posts. I got admin to open it back up.
  
 I still like the Oppo stuff. If their PM3 holds up I think it will be a very strong contender.
  
 I also said you need to get a better microphone


----------



## bearFNF

I've got some Schiit, works well for me. I was?/am? going to get the Yggdrasil when it comes out. Have been eyeing the Ragnarok also.


----------



## Tuco1965

Another happy Schiithead here.  Very well built products that perform above their price point.  I'd love to own the statement gear but I'd have to be single to pull that off.


----------



## Viper2005

awah said:


> Hey guys I'm getting back into headphones again and hopefully I'll be able to make some meets for once!
> 
> I have a pair of ATH-AD2000x's on the way and currently have a GoVibe Martini amp I've been using with my Phiaton MS400's.
> 
> ...




I'm a big fan of Schiit gear, their stuff sounds great and are built like tanks!
What connection will you be using from source to Bifrost?


----------



## Awah

Only sources I have at the moment is my laptop/iPod/phone so I'll be connecting with USB. 

In the past I've been running Foobar2k FLAC to DAC via USB. 

Seems more praise for Schiit than anything else so I'll be getting the Bifrost soon. I see myself eventually upgrading but first I need to pay off my student loans then I'll get the bigger toys haha. 

Thanks for the input. 

Edit: Maybe I should get an amp while I'm at it. Couple threads have mentioned I should use an amp with an output impedance below 10 to drive the ATH-AD2000x's.

Edit: Has anyone tried using Plex to stream their music library? I've set up my own Plex server for streaming movies and it's been working very well. I'll test it out myself with music once my gear gets in


----------



## Armaegis

The Ragnarok is the only Schiit gear that has really "wowed" me. I flat out did not like the Lyr or Mjolnir/Gungnir. The Magni/Modi are ok for the price. I liked the Bifrost. I thought the Asgard 2 was quite good. Vali is interesting but I can see it being polarizing; I liked it with the LCD2. I've got mixed feelings about the Wyrd but that's because I've been having compatibility issues.


awah said:


> Edit: Maybe I should get an amp while I'm at it. Couple threads have mentioned I should use an amp with an output impedance below 10 to drive the ATH-AD2000x's.
> 
> Edit: Has anyone tried using Plex to stream their music library? I've set up my own Plex server for streaming movies and it's been working very well. I'll test it out myself with music once my gear gets in


 
  
 The general rule is you want an output impedance at least 8-10x lower than your load. The AD2000x is 40ohms, so your amp should be a maximum 4-5 ohm. Just about any solid state amp should hit this easily, except maybe some TPA6120 based amps that have that 10ohm resister slapped on the outputs.


----------



## Armaegis

Just spotted this on kijiji for anyone interested in a dac: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-recording/winnipeg/audio-quest-dragonfly-v1-2/1053601454?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Armaegis

velomane said:


> If there's any truth to the idea that trouble comes in threes, then hopefully you're good for a while.


 
  
 And more house woes crop up and I'm another 1.5k in the hole... geez at this rate I'll have to give up on audio for a bit. And I'm _still _waiting on a repair quote for my amps...


----------



## Velomane

armaegis said:


> And more house woes crop up and I'm another 1.5k in the hole...


 
 Sorry to hear that. What is it this time?


----------



## Awah

Ok cool. Thanks for the info

Edit: Was supposed to be a response to Armaegis. Not going to bother fixing it from my phone lol

Alright, ordered the Schiit Bifrost Uber /w USB 2. Should have all my new gear by the end of the month


----------



## aqsw

Hey Guys,

I am going to a balanced system. I have a lyr and bifrost with USB for sale. This is a lyr 1 and regular bifrost. They have not been turned on in over a year. $700.00 takes them, as I am going to get back in the hobby, and want to go bakanced. And that's delivered within 50 miles of Winnipeg.


----------



## Velomane

Good luck with the sale. I listed my Bifrost (USB and Uber) on CAM, and within an hour, I had five emails of interest, three in town here.


----------



## Awah

Guess I should have waited a little longer before buying my Bifrost! haha
  
  
 Edit:
  
 Are there any plans for a meet in the near future?
  
 I'd really like to try out some amps to see if/how the sound changes with my Bifrost. I understand how and why a DAC is going to improve my music but still can't wrap my head around how a amp can improve the sound. (Exceptions being under/over driven)
  
 In the future when I do end up with higher impedance headphones an upgrade will definitely make sense then, I'm just not so sure now.


----------



## Armaegis

Nothing in the immediate future, but I'd be willing to plan one if you guys have any timeline in mind.


----------



## Awah

May or later for me. April is going to be a busy busy month (potentially). Moving to Portage la Prairie first week of April for my new job. Hoping they'll let me take my vacation to Vegas I have planned for my birthday April 16 - 20 haha
  
 Edit: Nvm they loaded this time.


----------



## aqsw

What is cam?

Head fi, I haven't got a response


----------



## aqsw

I actually took my ad for the lyr and bifrost off of head fi. 
I really think I might just want to put them in my office.
If any winnipegfr wants them, I will do the 700 up until mar.25. 
I ordered an oppo ha1, and that's when it arrives. 
Once I pay for it, the schiit is still mine!, Lol


----------



## Viper2005

aqsw said:


> What is cam?
> 
> Head fi, I haven't got a response




Cam is Canuck Audio Mart. 

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com


----------



## Awah

FYI I have applied for the OPPO PM-3 Portable Planar Magnetic Headphones Loaner Program.


----------



## Armaegis

Haha, I just signed up on that too. That'd be 4 Winnipeggers if we all get a turn


----------



## DigitalFreak

where do i sign up for this loaner program


----------



## Armaegis

digitalfreak said:


> where do i sign up for this loaner program


 
 Here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/760203/oppo-pm-3-portable-planar-magnetic-headphones-loaner-program/
  
 Though you could probably have an in with your audio360 group.


----------



## Armaegis

Man, first my grandpa passed away, then my HE-6 breaks, then my monoblocks break, the roof leaks, washer breaks, find bedbugs in the house, and now I just put my dog down the other day. 2015 has been a rough year so far... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 edit: semi-fixed the HE-6, roof is patched, washer replaced, and the exterminator was called, by my amps are still out of commission


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> Man, first my grandpa passed away, then my HE-6 breaks, then my monoblocks break, the roof leaks, washer breaks, find bedbugs in the house, and now I just put my dog down the other day. 2015 has been a rough year so far...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Looks like me and you are both having a memorable year Nathan. Currently, my dad is in the hospital and he's not coming out. He's got cancer and the doctors say he doesn't have long. If that wasn't enough, I'm now single again. She pulled a temper tantrum when I started spending more time with my folks and considering what was going on I really didn't like seeing that side of her. I broke it off a couple of weeks ago. Currently, I'm on bereivment leave waiting for inevitable trying to keep my mom calm through all this.
 2015 has really sucked thus far, I feel cursed.


----------



## Armaegis

Sorry to hear that man. Hopefully I've used up enough of the bad luck around here that you don't get the "bad luck comes in threes" thing.
  
 Sucks about the gf, but if that's her attitude at a time when you need support, then you're better off without that in your life.
  
 I hope your father's passing will be peaceful. Prayers be with you.


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> Sorry to hear that man. Hopefully I've used up enough of the bad luck around here that you don't get the "bad luck comes in threes" thing.
> 
> Sucks about the gf, but if that's her attitude at a time when you need support, then you're better off without that in your life.
> 
> I hope your father's passing will be peaceful. Prayers be with you.


 

 Thank you, I'm hoping this slew of bad luck doesn't get any worse. I don't think my nerves can take anything else coming down the pike.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Check it out guys, the new Ether and Cavalli Carbon seem to be sounding more and more like the real deal with a bag of chips thrown in


----------



## Armaegis

Was it one of you guys who picked up that Bryston BHA-1 from McCulloch? I was going to head down and give it a listen, then found out it was already sold.


----------



## Velomane

Wasn't me. Where was it advertised?


----------



## Armaegis

It was up on CAM with no price listed. I called a couple days ago and they said $950 (with maybe room to haggle), which isn't the cheapest I've ever seen, but pretty good on our dollar and especially with warranty included from a dealer. I figured if nothing else, I could sell it at minimal loss so it wasn't much of a risk.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Is the BHA-2 a decent DAC?


----------



## Armaegis

I haven't heard it, but the BDA-2 is supposed to be quite good. You're heading into multi-kilobuck territory though.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, I'm looking for a couple things if anyone has some they'd like to sell me:
 - powered speakers (cheap computer speakers will do) with a headphone jack in front that mutes the speakers
 - cheap wireless headphones
  
 Basically I'm trying to set up something for my parent's bedroom. Dad watches tv early evening, then goes to bed. Mom likes to watch tv late at night, which wakes up dad. So I'm thinking to set up a wireless headphone for mom, but plugging in something behind the tv is a bit too cumbersome. So I'm thinking plug in speakers for regular use, then whenever mom wants to watch at night she can just plug in the wireless set into the speaker front panel. Can anyone think of an easier setup? (my folks are not technologically adept)


----------



## bearFNF

Yo, I have a couple of sets of old Sony wireless headphones I am not using. One is RF the other is IR. 
  
 I just bought a set of Pendulumic Stance S1+ for my mom at the SoCal CanJam for $179.
 They said I could get another set for me if I want (I want to make sure my mom will actually use them, don't want to end up with two sets if she doesn't)
  
 By the way I also have a set of Stax 009's now, still waiting on the BHSE, but in the mean time I am thinking of getting the Cavalli LL2 SS, So maybe we should have a mini meet down here in Roseau sometime if you guys want to come listen to them.  We have a very nice meeting room in my apartments I could reserve after I get the LL.


armaegis said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for a couple things if anyone has some they'd like to sell me:
> - powered speakers (cheap computer speakers will do) with a headphone jack in front that mutes the speakers
> - cheap wireless headphones
> 
> Basically I'm trying to set up something for my parent's bedroom. Dad watches tv early evening, then goes to bed. Mom likes to watch tv late at night, which wakes up dad. So I'm thinking to set up a wireless headphone for mom, but plugging in something behind the tv is a bit too cumbersome. So I'm thinking plug in speakers for regular use, then whenever mom wants to watch at night she can just plug in the wireless set into the speaker front panel. Can anyone think of an easier setup? (my folks are not technologically adept)


----------



## Armaegis

bearfnf said:


> Yo, I have a couple of sets of old Sony wireless headphones I am not using. One is RF the other is IR.
> 
> I just bought a set of Pendulumic Stance S1+ for my mom at the SoCal CanJam for $179.
> They said I could get another set for me if I want (I want to make sure my mom will actually use them, don't want to end up with two sets if she doesn't)
> ...


 
  
 I'll send you a pm on the wireless cans.
  
 I think I saw a DIY BHSE on the sale forums the other day if you don't want to wait (it's been how long now... over a year?)
  
 My schedule is a bit nuts right now to handle a road trip, but if it's a month or two down then maybe.


----------



## bearFNF

armaegis said:


> I'll send you a pm on the wireless cans.
> 
> I think I saw a DIY BHSE on the sale forums the other day if you don't want to wait (it's been how long now... over a year?)
> 
> My schedule is a bit nuts right now to handle a road trip, but if it's a month or two down then maybe.


 

 Yeah over a year but the boards just went out to be built. He said this summer for the amp, we'll see.
  
 I was thinking when it gets warmer maybe May or June??


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> I haven't heard it, but the BDA-2 is supposed to be quite good. You're heading into multi-kilobuck territory though.


 

 Yeah I know, I saw a BDA-2 on the FS forums though an it started me thinking. What can I say, my minds gone into overdrive looking for stuff to keep my brain occupied since all this Schiit hit the fan. I hear the Yggy DAC made a very good impression at CanJam CA


----------



## sckeith

armaegis said:


> Was it one of you guys who picked up that Bryston BHA-1 from McCulloch? I was going to head down and give it a listen, then found out it was already sold.


 

 I had a listen to one of those from McCulloch a little while ago, Liked it but at the time I didn't have the cash. I ended up buying the Benchmark
  
 Stev


----------



## Armaegis

bearfnf said:


> Yeah over a year but the boards just went out to be built. He said this summer for the amp, we'll see.
> 
> I was thinking when it gets warmer maybe May or June??


 
  
 Early summer could be a possibility.
  
  


digitalfreak said:


> Yeah I know, I saw a BDA-2 on the FS forums though an it started me thinking. What can I say, my minds gone into overdrive looking for stuff to keep my brain occupied since all this Schiit hit the fan. I hear the Yggy DAC made a very good impression at CanJam CA


 
  
 Yeah I went through the same thing. After my ex with all the craptastic emotional abuse and cheating, I was in a pretty bad place. Wound up with an HE-6 shortly thereafter.
  
 I definitely want to hear a Yggy, especially paired with the Rag (hey Viper, we're looking at you!)


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> Early summer could be a possibility.
> 
> Yeah I went through the same thing. After my ex with all the craptastic emotional abuse and cheating, I was in a pretty bad place. Wound up with an HE-6 shortly thereafter.
> 
> I definitely want to hear a Yggy, especially paired with the Rag (hey Viper, we're looking at you!)




o_O 
I hear it's a bright combo, I'm definately gonna need to wait for reviews before jumping in to this one..


----------



## bearFNF

I plan to pick up a Yggy when they come out...


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> Early summer could be a possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 LMAO, you and me must be distantly related. Right now I have my attention set on the Ether. Hey by the way, I saw a HE-6 on the FS forums not to long ago for around 7 or 800 bones. I would have jumped on it but I started to think about what I'd need to get the best out of it and walked away. Thank God


----------



## DigitalFreak

bearfnf said:


> I plan to pick up a Yggy when they come out...


 

 I take it you had a good listen?


----------



## Armaegis

digitalfreak said:


> LMAO, you and me must be distantly related. Right now I have my attention set on the Ether. Hey by the way, I saw a HE-6 on the FS forums not to long ago for around 7 or 800 bones. I would have jumped on it but I started to think about what I'd need to get the best out of it and walked away. Thank God


 
  
 If you're thinking of going down that line, just go with the 560. It's most of the way there, with none of the ridiculous amping requirements behind it. Although if that was 800 CAD, heck yeah jump on it


----------



## bearFNF

digitalfreak said:


> I take it you had a good listen?


 

 Yep, all the way from the proto, pre-pro, to the first production unit. sounds very good to my ears, very detailed and the price is ?right?...or at least the price is less than the other DAC I narrowed the field to (the Vega).


----------



## Armaegis

A few dacs that had really caught my eye due to their implementation/pedigrees:
 Schiit Yggdrasil
 Bottlehead DAC
 DDDAC 1794
  
 This is a random one that also caught my eye, because you don't see actual transformer based output for that cheap very often, and Radial is a big name in the pro audio world:
 https://www.long-mcquade.com/22686/Pro_Audio_Recording/Mic_Preamps_DI_Boxes/Radial/USB-Pro_Stereo_DI_for_Laptops_w_Level_Control.htm


----------



## DigitalFreak

Brother, I had some spare time today and decided to go by a certain hi-fi store of ours and look at some DACs. Long story short, I walked out of this store shaking my head and thinking the people working there are one of the worst group of ignorant and heartless people I've ever had the misfortune of running across. No it didn't involve me, it involved a customer ahead of me and me witnessing how he was treated concerning a very simple concern he had involving a power amp he was thinking of purchasing. Long story short, I walked out maybe 20 seconds after the outraged customer in front of me did never to return again. Some people are so heartless.


----------



## q2klepto

digitalfreak said:


> Brother, I had some spare time today and decided to go by a certain hi-fi store of ours and look at some DACs. Long story short, I walked out of this store shaking my head and thinking the people working there are one of the worst group of ignorant and heartless people I've ever had the misfortune of running across. No it didn't involve me, it involved a customer ahead of me and me witnessing how he was treated concerning a very simple concern he had involving a power amp he was thinking of purchasing. Long story short, I walked out maybe 20 seconds after the outraged customer in front of me did never to return again. Some people are so heartless.


 
What hifi store is this? I tried looking for a place with high end stuff I could demo but couldn't find anything. 

Long & mcquade is probably the closest.. They had some Adam F5 monitors.


----------



## Armaegis

The ones that I know of in the city:
 Creative Audio
 Advance (they have a hifi section)
 Brian Reimer Audio
 McCulloch Audio
 American HiFi


----------



## DigitalFreak

I'm can't name any names in public due to the site rules an me being an audio blog contributor. Let's just say they're known for playing in the higher end of the spectrum an they've been discussed before amongst us an some of us weren't impressed to begin with.


----------



## Velomane

Now I'm intrigued!


----------



## bearFNF

I think I've been where you are talking about. Was not impressed either...


----------



## acidbasement

Hey Bear, have you considered any Mjolnir Audio amps for the SR-009? Birgir has a few that are cheaper than the bhse and are supposed to drive the 009 extremely well.


----------



## DigitalFreak

hmph, interesting. Thanks for mentioning the bottlehead DAC Nathan. I never knew they had a DAC. Page shows out of stock, wonder why I haven't run across any threads about it an wonder if the DAC is still in circulation?


----------



## bearFNF

acidbasement said:


> Hey Bear, have you considered any Mjolnir Audio amps for the SR-009? Birgir has a few that are cheaper than the bhse and are supposed to drive the 009 extremely well.



yes, I've looked at his site. the only problem is I want to listen to the amp before I buy it and I haven't had an opportunity to hear any of those amps.


----------



## acidbasement

Was there no kgss or kgsshv at CanJam? Anyway, I understand wanting to hear one first, though Birgir is one of KG's most highly regarded co-designers and builders.
The general consensus I've heard is that the bhse is way ahead of the pack for the fussier SR-007, but that the kgsshv is just as good for the 009. YMMV of course, and big disclaimer that I haven't heard any of them.


----------



## Armaegis

digitalfreak said:


> hmph, interesting. Thanks for mentioning the bottlehead DAC Nathan. I never knew they had a DAC. Page shows out of stock, wonder why I haven't run across any threads about it an wonder if the DAC is still in circulation?


 
  
 They are only producing the dac in small batches (pretty much the same way they provide their kits). You'll have to dig through their forum to see what's the current status. I think the first run in underway, and I'm not sure when they'll be starting the second.
  


bearfnf said:


> yes, I've looked at his site. the only problem is I want to listen to the amp before I buy it and I haven't had an opportunity to hear any of those amps.


 
  
 Have you tried running any beefier amps through the WEE? I wonder how the Rag fares through it.


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> They are only producing the dac in small batches (pretty much the same way they provide their kits). You'll have to dig through their forum to see what's the current status. I think the first run in underway, and I'm not sure when they'll be starting the second.


 
 I might just do that, I'd probably burn the house down or solder my fingers together if I tried assembling it myself though
  
 check it out Nathan, this amps right up your alley


----------



## Armaegis

As far as I'm aware, the Bottlehead DAC is only offered as a finished product due to the complexity involved.
  
 Do you still have the Ember? I'd love to try running my HE-6 through that thing.


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> As far as I'm aware, the Bottlehead DAC is only offered as a finished product due to the complexity involved.
> 
> Do you still have the Ember? I'd love to try running my HE-6 through that thing.


 

 I own all three of the Garage1217 amps. If you want to borrow it I'll try and get away when I can and drop it off at your place. Not sure when that will be though. I'm curious myself whether the stories I've heard about the HE-6 and the Ember are true.


----------



## Armaegis

digitalfreak said:


> I own all three of the Garage1217 amps. If you want to borrow it I'll try and get away when I can and drop it off at your place. Not sure when that will be though. I'm curious myself whether the stories I've heard about the HE-6 and the Ember are true.


 
  
 Shoot me a text when you have a moment and we can try to arrange a time.
  
 I've heard that the Ember can power the HE-6, so it'll be interesting to try.


----------



## bearFNF

armaegis said:


> Have you tried running any beefier amps through the WEE? I wonder how the Rag fares through it.



I don't have a beefier amp to try. I thought about getting the Ragnarok but there's been mixed opinions on whether it is safe to use with the WEE.


----------



## Armaegis

bearfnf said:


> I don't have a beefier amp to try. I thought about getting the Ragnarok but there's been mixed opinions on whether it is safe to use with the WEE.


 
  
 Because its unknown whether the WEE handles balanced amps or not? I've heard conflicting accounts of that too, although I emailed  Woo a couple years ago and he said it was fine.


----------



## bearFNF

armaegis said:


> Because its unknown whether the WEE handles balanced amps or not? I've heard conflicting accounts of that too, although I emailed  Woo a couple years ago and he said it was fine.



Correct. There is one person who is using the Ragnarok on his WEE but I don't know if he fully understands the implications of that.


----------



## Armaegis

edit: double post


----------



## Armaegis

bearfnf said:


> Correct. There is one person who is using the Ragnarok on his WEE but I don't know if he fully understands the implications of that.


 
  
 You've been using it with the Topping TP32 though correct? I think the TK2050 chip in that is already a "balanced" output.


----------



## bearFNF

armaegis said:


> You've been using it with the Topping TP32 though correct? I think the TK2050 chip in that is already a "balanced" output.


It has something to do with shared grounds on the speaker taps and speakers.


----------



## Armaegis

Does the TP32 share ground? I didn't think it did...


----------



## bearFNF

armaegis said:


> Does the TP32 share ground? I didn't think it did...


 

 No, it does not as far as I know, what I meant was that the rag does have a warning about it and the WEE does share grounds. so me being the paranoid type when it comes to magic smoke and $4500+worth of gear...


----------



## Armaegis

Fair enough.
  
 Maybe that's why the TP32 doesn't quite work right with the WEE, since you're effectively shorting half of its output to ground.


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> Shoot me a text when you have a moment and we can try to arrange a time.
> 
> I've heard that the Ember can power the HE-6, so it'll be interesting to try.


 

 I'll shoot you a text in a few days and drop it off when I get some time. People on the Ember thread are curious to hear your thoughts on the HE-6 pairing.


----------



## cocopro

Hey guys, just got my HE400i couple of weeks ago, powered by a interesting class-D amp which is highly rated for amping planar headphones up to HE560.
 Let me know if you want to give it a listen=)


----------



## Armaegis

Hey cocopro, welcome to the Winnipeg thread. Which amp have you got? and what area of town are you in?


----------



## DigitalFreak

cocopro said:


> Hey guys, just got my HE400i couple of weeks ago, powered by a interesting class-D amp which is highly rated for amping planar headphones up to HE560.
> Let me know if you want to give it a listen=)



Good to see a fellow 400i owner on the thread


----------



## Tuco1965

Count me in too.  Just received mine yesterday.


----------



## q2klepto

digitalfreak said:


> Good to see a fellow 400i owner on the thread


 
  
 Hey! I've had the 400i since Oct 
  
*EDIT: *I'm making a custom set of cables for the HD800 (similar to my avatar) to a customer. Anyone in town have a set of HD800s I can use to test? I'll be using a multimeter to make sure everythings good, but I would love to have a test drive in the actual car.


----------



## cocopro

armaegis said:


> Hey cocopro, welcome to the Winnipeg thread. Which amp have you got? and what area of town are you in?


 
 Thanks Armaegis, it's a Chinese amp without any proper English brand name. I have nothing to compare it to so I don't know if it live up to the hype =)
 My place is near U of M, the other option is I bring it over so that ppl can utilize their source, headphone, and music collection.


----------



## Armaegis

Anyone here interested in a Schiit Vali before I toss it up on the sale forums?
  
  
 Quote:


cocopro said:


> Thanks Armaegis, it's a Chinese amp without any proper English brand name. I have nothing to compare it to so I don't know if it live up to the hype =)
> My place is near U of M, the other option is I bring it over so that ppl can utilize their source, headphone, and music collection.


 
  
 Do you have any pics or a link?


----------



## cocopro

Here's a picture.


----------



## Armaegis

Ahah found it... http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.FwAF4B&id=43582753066&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail
  
 Interesting that it's a class D device...


----------



## cocopro

Wow didn't know you are a TaoBao guru=)
 Class-D amps don't require any DAC and many people claimed this one is clearly better than EF100 for driving HE560, some even believe it's on bar with AURALiC Taurus. Sadly without HE560 and high-end amps, I won't be able to confirm any of that=)


----------



## Armaegis

I just did a reverse image search 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





cocopro said:


> Class-D amps don't require any DAC


 
  
 This is not true... class D is simply an amplifier topology. It takes an analog signal, converts to high energy "digital" pulses, then passes through a filter at the end to produce your analog output. All-in-one products may simply have a dac built in at the front and feed that directly to the amp section.
  
 There is a subset of class-D informally known as "power-dacs". To the best of my understanding, these take the digital data and manipulate/amplify it before hitting the filter at the end which converts to your analog output. Now whether your DH50 is a powerdac... I don't know (maybe it says in the page, but I can't read it).


----------



## cocopro

armaegis said:


> I just did a reverse image search
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the explanation, this particular amp does not require a DAC, I'm using my desktop's crappy onboard SPDIF optical output with it=)
 EDIT： Speaking of TaoBao, it's a good place to buy DIY headphone parts cheap. A pair of HD598 shell for $7? Hellyeah! http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.74.p4QvBt&id=40864603669&ns=1&abbucket=9#detail


----------



## Tuco1965

Whoo hoo AC/DC here we come!!!


----------



## Armaegis

Whoa... a NAD C390DD... mighty tempting except for the lack of money thing:
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-electronics/winnipeg/nad-c-390dd-amplifier/1063409273?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## dscythe

tuco1965 said:


> Whoo hoo AC/DC here we come!!!


 
 Yup! Can't wait!


----------



## ddeitz

These might have already been posted if they have, mesorry. 
  
 Denon 2000's $245. Not mine. 
  
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/winnipeg/denon-ah-d2000-headphones-discontinued-classics/1060335775?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## DigitalFreak

Man, I just checked the wpg kajiji headphone for sale thread. Just look at all those adds selling Beats headphones. This city is so full of flavour of the week people


----------



## Armaegis

And I'll bet you at least half of them are cheap knockoffs that people bought from China in order to rip people off.


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> And I'll bet you at least half of them are cheap knockoffs that people bought from China in order to rip people off.


 
 yep, I was thinking the same too


----------



## cocopro

Lots of fake Audio-Technica cans out there too, mostly portable ones like ESW9.


----------



## q2klepto

As a change of pace - ill probably be putting up my actual pair of ATH-MSR7s today heh


----------



## SennheiserMiser

Hey q2klepto, what will you be asking for them? Might you (or anyone ..."Nathan") have any experience of how the MSR7s would compare (fit and sound) to the old ATH A-700s that I used to have? I currently use my Denon 2000s as my main set, and would like a comparable, but alternate sound sig in the stable. Thanks.


----------



## q2klepto

sennheisermiser said:


> Hey q2klepto, what will you be asking for them? Might you (or anyone ..."Nathan") have any experience of how the MSR7s would compare (fit and sound) to the old ATH A-700s that I used to have? I currently use my Denon 2000s as my main set, and would like a comparable, but alternate sound sig in the stable. Thanks.


 
  
 I havent listened to the A700s, its actually my first pair of Audio Technicas.  I actually really like them, but I think im gonna consolidate my headphones and see if i can hit summit-fi with the HD800s lol
  
 They are warm, a bit u-shaped so detail comes through a bit better than something like the PM3s, and sounds a bit airier cuz of it. Bass is present, but not overpowering - certainly less powerful than the PM3s.  They actually made Tyll's wall of fame a month or so ago. 
  
 I put them up on classified for $260USD, only cause i ordered an extra pair of HM5 replacement pads and a hard carrying case and i expect some negotiation. I dont think anyone in Canada is selling them outright, so theyd save on shipping/duty.


----------



## Armaegis

sennheisermiser said:


> Hey q2klepto, what will you be asking for them? Might you (or anyone ..."Nathan") have any experience of how the MSR7s would compare (fit and sound) to the old ATH A-700s that I used to have? I currently use my Denon 2000s as my main set, and would like a comparable, but alternate sound sig in the stable. Thanks.


 

 Whoa there's a face I haven't seen in a while. I haven't heard the MSR7's, but even from general impressions I've read, they should be rather different sound signatures. The old Audio Technica winged series have very different sounds from anything else.


----------



## SennheiserMiser

Hey Nathan (and q2klepto), I've been lurking for the last year or so. I read every post, but feel a bit out gunned by the talk of all the HD-800s, HE-6s, Bifrosts etc, with my measly Denons and ALOs. The kids are at an age that funds and attending the meets have been difficult. I hope I can make one of the next upcoming when they're scheduled though, it has been a long time since I've seen you guys. One question I have been wanting to ask is, I just got my first smartphone (I know, welcome to the 2000s) and was wondering if most folks wanting to connect an Apple Lightening to Audophile gear are having to use the grossly awkward, and expensive Apple Lightening to 30 pin, then a 30 pin to 3.5 stereo to access the analog out to input into an amp? Or are there any DYI options? Back to lurking.....


----------



## Viper2005

sennheisermiser said:


> Hey Nathan (and q2klepto), I've been lurking for the last year or so. I read every post, but feel a bit out gunned by the talk of all the HD-800s, HE-6s, Bifrosts etc, with my measly Denons and ALOs. The kids are at an age that funds and attending the meets have been difficult. I hope I can make one of the next upcoming when they're scheduled though, it has been a long time since I've seen you guys. One question I have been wanting to ask is, I just got my first smartphone (I know, welcome to the 2000s) and was wondering if most folks wanting to connect an Apple Lightening to Audophile gear are having to use the grossly awkward, and expensive Apple Lightening to 30 pin, then a 30 pin to 3.5 stereo to access the analog out to input into an amp? Or are there any DYI options? Back to lurking.....




My solution to using Apple devices with my rig:

IPhone/iPad -> AirPlay to Apple Airport Express -> Optical cable -> DAC -> Amp

Works great and you don't have to tether your iPhone/iPad to the listening station or use awkward adapters.


----------



## Armaegis

The simpler route might be to get a combined dac/amp unit that is compatible with apple products. Send a message to DigitalFreak, he's the man with all the crazy portable gear.
  
 Otherwise, if it's just for home use then a networking option is probably the best bet.


----------



## Armaegis

I'm just plunking some thoughts down from today's visit to Advance. Velomane and I were there speaking with a rep from Simaudio checking out the Moon Neo 430HA.
  
 I wound up spending an extra hour there chatting with the Audioquest guy as well, plus checking out other gear.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



JPS Abyss
 - very low extension, better than HE-6
 - but doesn't feel like it has the same definition in the bass
 - upper end - airy - fast



 Audioquest Nighthawk
 - slightly murky, doesn't have impact but is ok
 - sloped down treble
 - crinkle left driver
 - slight midrange suckouts... 2kHz? another smaller one higher up 4-5kHz
 - broken rubber suspension
 - but otherwise very comfortable, very nice pads, good shape, and suspension works though could be a smidge wider/softer

 Audioquest Dragonfly 1.2
 - nice toy, seemed good, but too unfamiliar with the headphone and music

 Audioquest Doodlebug
 - in-line usb power filter
 - I think it improved treble very very slightly? too much background noise to be certain



 Moon Neo 430HA
 - very smooth bottom end and upper as well
 - upper maybe tiny bit bright but not etched
 - far better than HA-1
 - no digital hash
 - easily enough power for HE-6 and Abyss
 - soundstage seems well balanced, rounded shape/feel


 NAD D3020
 - punchy bass, slightly bright treble
 - really good impact, very visceral
 - kinda U shaped
 - good energy throughout
 - slow volume control
 - only digital inputs is limiting


----------



## DigitalFreak

The nighthawk sounds like a real disappointment. I gotta get down there one of these days and check out the Abysse. I'll try not to fall in.


----------



## DigitalFreak

sennheisermiser said:


> Hey Nathan (and q2klepto), I've been lurking for the last year or so. I read every post, but feel a bit out gunned by the talk of all the HD-800s, HE-6s, Bifrosts etc, with my measly Denons and ALOs. The kids are at an age that funds and attending the meets have been difficult. I hope I can make one of the next upcoming when they're scheduled though, it has been a long time since I've seen you guys. One question I have been wanting to ask is, I just got my first smartphone (I know, welcome to the 2000s) and was wondering if most folks wanting to connect an Apple Lightening to Audophile gear are having to use the grossly awkward, and expensive Apple Lightening to 30 pin, then a 30 pin to 3.5 stereo to access the analog out to input into an amp? Or are there any DYI options? Back to lurking.....


 
  
 Centrance recently had a Indiegogo crowd funding campaign involving an amp/DAC that slides onto your iPhone and looks like a protective iPhone case. Its a bit on the pricey side but you wouldn't be tethered to having to lug around a 2 or 3 piece mobile stack nor would you have to use the connection kit. Also, V-Moda also has a mobile amp/DAC add on that works with an iPhone, the Verza, that also looks like an iPhone protective case.


----------



## Armaegis

digitalfreak said:


> The nighthawk sounds like a real disappointment. I gotta get down there one of these days and check out the Abysse. I'll try not to fall in.


 
  
 All things considered I though the Nighthawk was actually nice. The pieces are all modular so they can be fixed/replaced if need be. At $600usd (700cad) it's pricey, but I think sounds a bit better than the crowded $300-400 market segment and it definitely has a very nice build quality (that broken rubber piece notwithstanding). I think it's a pretty good first headphone for a company that hasn't made any before, and they're choosing to enter a market segment that isn't as crowded, but unfortunately beyond the reach of the common consumer.
  
 If you want to try the Abyss, it was personally brought in by the Simaudio guy, so you'll have to get down there tomorrow afternoon before he leaves.


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> All things considered I though the Nighthawk was actually nice. The pieces are all modular so they can be fixed/replaced if need be. At $600usd (700cad) it's pricey, but I think sounds a bit better than the crowded $300-400 market segment and it definitely has a very nice build quality (that broken rubber piece notwithstanding). I think it's a pretty good first headphone for a company that hasn't made any before, and they're choosing to enter a market segment that isn't as crowded, but unfortunately beyond the reach of the common consumer.
> 
> If you want to try the Abyss, it was personally brought in by the Simaudio guy, so you'll have to get down there tomorrow afternoon before he leaves.


 
 Gotcha thanks


----------



## Velomane

FWIW, I second what Armaegis has to say about the 430HA, the NAD3020 and the Abyss. I will add, though, that if he found the NAD to be a bit bright, I found it to be too bright. Perhaps I'm more sensitive to those frequencies. Overall, the 430HA has me rethinking my setup. I'll have to see how lucrative the summer is before I make any decision.


----------



## Velomane

Hey Viper,
  
 Be sure to post your impressions of the Yggdrasil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am eager to hear what your have to say and how it well it syncs in with the rest of your system.


----------



## bearFNF

Yggy's ordered, now just need some xlr interconnects before it gets here and I'll be set to try the LL with it.


----------



## kyoism

Is this thread dead? Would love to meet some people while I'm up in Winnipeg.


----------



## Armaegis

How long are you here and what toys do you have? Sometimes we just need an excuse to form a meetup.


----------



## cocopro

For anyone who's interesed in earbuds, there's a VE Zen & Asura Canada Tour going on right now, time to sign up=)
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/760065/ve-zen-and-asura-usa-tour#post_11497331


----------



## Velomane

Schiit stack for sale in West St. Paul: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-electronics/winnipeg/schiit-audio-magni-2-uber-modi-2-uber/1068192308?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
  
 Not mine, BTW.


----------



## Armaegis

Haha, is it bad that I saw you posted and thought _"hey, maybe he's telling us he picked up that Moon 430HA"_




  


velomane said:


> Schiit stack for sale in West St. Paul: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-electronics/winnipeg/schiit-audio-magni-2-uber-modi-2-uber/1068192308?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Not mine, BTW.


 
  
 Oh that's Brian. Nice guy, a little kooky, but then again aren't we all?


----------



## Velomane

armaegis said:


> Haha, is it bad that I saw you posted and thought _"hey, maybe he's telling us he picked up that Moon 430HA"_


 
 I might go back for another listen, but I don't think I'll be going in that direction. I wouldn't mind another listen to Viper's Rag with my HE-6's,though. Particularly if a recently released DAC that many here are talking about happens to find it's way into his collection of gear.


----------



## Armaegis

If Viper doesn't get it, we might be taking a road trip down to see Bear!


----------



## bearFNF

Yep, I even have ready access to a nice meeting room for free if we want to do a Roseau mini-meet.


----------



## Velomane

I'd be up for that.


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> If Viper doesn't get it, we might be taking a road trip down to see Bear!


 
  
 I'm #30922


----------



## Armaegis

viper2005 said:


> I'm #30922


----------



## Velomane

I'll see your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and raise you one


----------



## Armaegis

Geez, why can't we get these prices in Canada? That's $225 USD for an HD600...
 http://www.adorama.com/SEHD600.html?emailprice=t&utm_term=Other&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=cj_227502&cvosrc=affiliate.cj.227502


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> Geez, why can't we get these prices in Canada? That's $225 USD for an HD600...
> http://www.adorama.com/SEHD600.html?emailprice=t&utm_term=Other&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=cj_227502&cvosrc=affiliate.cj.227502


 

 Mail in Rebates still exist?  o_O
  
 Otherwise thats a great price


----------



## drambit

What are some good audio shops in Winnipeg? I'm looking to buy a pair of HiFiMan RE-400 IEMs, but Amazon doesn't carry them.


----------



## Armaegis

There are no shops in Winnipeg that carry Hifiman gear.
  
 Audio shops in the city...
 Advance (they have a headphone section now)
 Creative Audio (not so good)
 Brian Reimer Audio
 American HiFi
 McCullogh Audio


----------



## DigitalFreak

I've never been to McCullogh Audio. They a big outfit?


----------



## Armaegis

I've never been to the store, I've only spoken to them over the phone.


----------



## acidbasement

I'm not sure if McCullloch has a "store" per se. I think he (Bill) uses warehouse space to store his gear, and it's all done by appointment. My mother in-law got her stereo from him (PMC speakers, Bryston power amp, Coda pre, Esoteric CDP, Marantz tuner), and despite him being pretty weird (who isn't in this crazy hobby?), she had a good experience dealing with him. He has a number of high-end customers, and he resells their trade-in gear to people like us. He's also really good about in-home auditions and setups. I'd definitely check his stuff out.
  
 That said, I don't think you'll find a local reseller of Hifiman, especially with them being sold by Amazon. I've gleaned from an American reseller that their frequent model changes combined with Amazon driving the price down has made them a difficult company to justify dealing with.


----------



## cocopro

I used to buy Hifiman from Head-direct.com, until I noticed that most of their stuff is cheaper in China, especially used gear. Now I just buy from Taobao and use mail forwarding services for international shipping. 
 RE400 is about US$10-$15 cheaper, not a big difference.


----------



## Armaegis

How do you know that they're not forgeries from Taobao? There's a lot of that there...


----------



## Viper2005

I would trust nothing from China.  Nothing.


----------



## cocopro

I always buy directly from their official Taobao store, although I don't believe Hifiman is on any forger's radar yet.  
 What are you talking about Viper, aren't you using DA8 and HE6? =)


----------



## Armaegis

I've seen fake Hifiman headbands on Taobao...


----------



## cocopro

armaegis said:


> I've seen fake Hifiman headbands on Taobao...


 
 This one? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.sPbnbp&id=36402141950&ns=1&abbucket=15#detail


----------



## Armaegis

Maybe? I don't remember exactly what it looked like.


----------



## cocopro

It's listed as "improved copy" of hifiman headbands, not as OEM parts so at least they are not trying to fool anyone=)
 Anyway forgeries are pretty easy to avoid imo, just stay away from cheapies.


----------



## Viper2005

cocopro said:


> I always buy directly from their official Taobao store, although I don't believe Hifiman is on any forger's radar yet.
> What are you talking about Viper, aren't you using DA8 and HE6? =)




Good point I guess! Though I did buy those from Canadian retailers. And I did buy a few parts from their head-direct store..
I should clarify by saying I wouldn't trust buying anything direct from China!


----------



## cocopro

I feel you man, return shipping is so expansive and slow that sometimes it's better to throw away or buy a new one. 
 I still have my lemon hifiman 101 usb dac collecting dust somewhere.


----------



## Viper2005

Lookie what just arrived!


----------



## DigitalFreak

viper2005 said:


> Lookie what just arrived!




You the man. Everybody give viper a bro hug for being the man.


----------



## Velomane

Oh my!


----------



## Armaegis

So... the next upgrade is going to be a stronger table right?


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> So... the next upgrade is going to be a stronger table right?


 
  
 It should be ok where I put the stack, its reinforced by metal underneath!


----------



## q2klepto

If anyones interested in auditioning the HD800s, Advance Electronic has a new demo pair (came in on Friday).  I got to check it out yesterday after work and paired it up with one of their Moon Audio pre-amps - and it sounded pretty good. I also saw the HD700 and a bunch of Grado stuff
  
 Wish i could compare it to my current NFB15 > HD800 somehow


----------



## Armaegis

Just bring your NFB15 in to Advance. They should be able to let you set up and compare.
  
 I also have a Peachtree X1 usb bridge that outputs coax and optical simultaneously. Something like this is really handy for comparing two dacs. You're welcome to borrow it if you like.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Check out what I ordered from Advance yesterday


----------



## bearFNF

Cool. Was just looking at that and their other stuff last night. But decided to keep my APC instead.


----------



## DigitalFreak

I put a down payment on it an ill be picking mine up in a months time.


----------



## Armaegis

Interesting... I was looking at one of these a while ago: http://tiptopelectronics.com/home.asp?ProdDetail=LC1200
  
 But right now I've just got an APC surge bar from costco.


----------



## bearFNF

Mine is one of these:
http://www.apc.com/products/family/index.cfm?id=310
Either the H or J 15BLK. Have thought about getting the 'S' soon.


----------



## Viper2005

I use a Furman AC215A for my main Rag/Ygg stack.  System is isolated from other components.
  
 http://www.furmansound.com/product.php?div=02&id=AC-215A


----------



## DigitalFreak

I was looking at Furman. They seem to have quite a reputation.. In your opinion, does a good power conditioner make a difference?


----------



## Armaegis

While Canada tends to have really stable power that doesn't suffer from brownouts or over/under voltages, homes are still subject to the usual dirty power from appliances leaking currents back into ground or even the main lines. A fridge or dryer or oven/stove can sometimes be heard. Dimmer switches are a really nasty culprit, as are fluorescent lights. LED lights are even worse.
  
 I did an experiment one time with my headphones on and no music playing through my busted monoblocks, then sliding the living room dimmer up and down. I could actually hear the noise change with the slider. Granted, the noise was accentuated because the monoblock power section was borked and not doing its job, but still it served to illustrate the problem.
  
 As for power conditioners... well, first I'd aim to eliminate the noises in the house first. Always better to minimize the problems rather than trying to mask it. Beyond that, I think just basic filters should be sufficient for most people. The big regenerators are overkill for us since we have stable power. If I were to spend bigger money on something, it'd be with a big honkin' transformer for proper isolation and natural attenuation of EMI.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Yeah well, I've been having problems with hiss in my system the last few months. It's been slowly getting worse. The upgraded cables helped a lot to minimize it. I'm hoping the conditioner further fixes the problem.


----------



## Viper2005

Had to switch off the rig today. Crazy weather is making power go wonky..


----------



## Armaegis

digitalfreak said:


> Yeah well, I've been having problems with hiss in my system the last few months. It's been slowly getting worse. The upgraded cables helped a lot to minimize it. I'm hoping the conditioner further fixes the problem.


 
  
 What kind of hiss? like a white noise, or a humming?


----------



## DigitalFreak

White noise. If I move my gear to other rooms it's not there. When I bring it back to my bedroom it's there. I'm guessing something in my laptop bookshelf is causing it but can't seem to peg down what it is. Once I started using better cables though the white noise was nearly gone though. Rather weird if u ask me.


----------



## Armaegis

What if you use a different plug in your bedroom? Are there any other electrical devices nearby? What kind of lightbulbs (or dimmers?) are in the room?


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> What if you use a different plug in your bedroom? Are there any other electrical devices nearby? What kind of lightbulbs (or dimmers?) are in the room?


 
 Tried the different plug idea as well as different power strips. It didn't help. The bulbs are standard 5 25 watt bulbs on a chandalier that have been here longer then my gear. My dimmer switch has been in my room ever since my family moved into the house over 30 years ago and I doubt its the culprit. I think is a piece of gear or maybe even a collection of gear on my laptop bookshelf that's causing the hiss. The problem is I can't seem to figure out exactly which one it is. I've unplugged and removed various stuff to no avail. I've even noticed my laptop will display a weird hiss sometimes. The craziest thing about all this is the hiss first started a few days after I reformatted my laptop. If its the laptop why would it suddenly cause all the hiss after a fresh reformat and why wasn't it a problem before the reformat? I've even tried reinstalling some sound drivers and still I'm getting hiss. The new cables have reduced the hiss by, I don't know, maybe 75% of what it was. I now have to stop and listen closely to hear it. 
  
 EDIT
 I forgot to mention, I ordered a pair of MAP2 power cables for my WA6 and my future Carbon a few weeks ago. They should be in my hands this Tuesday. When i had the Carbon amp in for review it was the only piece of gear that had no hiss. Pretty weird problem, isn't it? Here's hoping the MAP2 power cables completely fix the remaining hiss I'm hearing.


----------



## Armaegis

It could just be that the Carbon has a better filter in its power supply.
  
 I still wouldn't dismiss the dimmer since they can wear out over time. Do you still get noise if the lights are simply turned off?
  
 What if you use a source other than your laptop connected to your amps? (say one of your daps)


----------



## DigitalFreak

DAPs worked fine with no hiss. I listen to my music mostly in the evening after work. My dimmer is off and the only light I use is a lamp that's on the other side of the room. I've tried removing the lamp from the room and I still get the same problem. 

Anyone one else in here depressed we have snow outside?


----------



## bearFNF

Had sleat and high winds this morning
 Had to wear safety glasses to walk to work. Snow now...


----------



## DigitalFreak

bearfnf said:


> Had sleat and high winds this morning
> Had to wear safety glasses to walk to work. Snow now...


 
 I'm depressed I may have lost some seedlings my deceased dad planted last year. I'm hoping they're hardy enough to survive the snow. Here's hoping tomorrow we get some sun to melt all this crap snow away. I really don't want to lose those seedlings my dad planted. My dad had a green thumb. He loved to putter around the garden during the summer.


----------



## bearFNF

digitalfreak said:


> I'm depressed I may have lost some seedlings my deceased dad planted last year. I'm hoping they're hardy enough to survive the snow. Here's hoping tomorrow we get some sun to melt all this crap snow away. I really don't want to lose those seedlings my dad planted. My dad had a green thumb. He loved to putter around the garden during the summer.


can you cover them up to keep them from freezing?


----------



## Armaegis

How about if the laptop is running off battery?
  
 Looks like most of the snow has melted in my neck of the woods. Still cold out though.


----------



## Velomane

bearfnf said:


> can you cover them up to keep them from freezing?


 

 I'm really sorry to hear about your dad's plants, DF. My father passed away last month so I can appreciate what you're going through. As bear said, you might want to cover up tonight. The forecast is for minus six (that's twenty-three for our friend in Roseau).


----------



## DigitalFreak

The snows melted in my backyard and I think the seedlings survived, the shoots look ok. I'm gonna cover them up tonight. 

ive tried the laptop in other rooms with the battery but never went battery only in my room though. I'll give it a shot thanks


----------



## Armaegis

If anyone's looking for a nice cheap portable... (not mine)
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/winnipeg/headphones-sennheiser-px100/1073921157?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
 $20 is great for a PX-100. Quite a few of us have had (or still have) one.


----------



## Armaegis

So... I traded for a Stax 007 and Woo WEE... but there's severe distortion in my left channel. I suspect it's more the 007 and not the WEE, but does anyone here have a pro bias stax that I can try to verify?


----------



## dscythe

armaegis said:


> So... I traded for a Stax 007 and Woo WEE... but there's severe distortion in my left channel. I suspect it's more the 007 and not the WEE, but does anyone here have a pro bias stax that I can try to verify?


 
 Holy hell, did you trade everything?


----------



## Armaegis

Actually I traded some speaker gear.
  
 I think it's a fried driver since the left channel output is also much lower than the right. I suppose there's a small chance it might be the WEE, but I doubt it.


----------



## q2klepto

That sucks - if its the driver what are  you gonna do?


----------



## Armaegis

Not sure... gonna talk with the trader tomorrow to see how we can resolve this.


----------



## bearFNF

I've got a pair but I am not coming up to Winnipeg anytime soon. I also have a woo wee and a LL2 if you wanted to try the 007 on them. but you would have to come down to Roseau.


----------



## sckeith

Good luck with the Stax   I'm going to Calgary in a couple of weeks and there's a store there that shows they sell Stax, I'm going to be dropping in. There's also a place that sells Tannoy, going there as well and then we'll hit the malls for my wife
  
 Having some equipment problems myself. My Bluesound NODE network media player is acting up, The manufacturer can duplicate the problem but are unable to solve it yet, I'm told there might be a firmware update in a month, I've had to revert back to my trusty Squeezebox Touch. Also my 2 month old Dacmagic Plus has got some issues so may have to send it back to seller and we'll figure out if it goes for repairs or replacement. Also on my HiFIman headphones, 2 of the little anchors for the head band have come loose and are coming out of the body, 1 on each side
  
 Steve


----------



## Armaegis

Yeesh, it looks like we're all having a run of bad luck.
  
 Which store is that in Calgary with the Stax?
  
 You had trouble with static on the Benchmark... do you think it might be something similar with the dacmagic?
  
 The anchors on the HE-500... you mean the screws attaching the cups? Can you just tighten them back in?


----------



## sckeith

HI Nathan
  
 Re Stax  the store in Calgary is Absolute Audio/Video on Bowness Rd. Not sure what they have in stock.
  
 Problem with the Bluesound is when listening to CD quality tracks, when the volume is turned down or muted there is constant loud noise on the digital output. Manufacturer says it's not on the analog output but I use the toslink out to my digital EQ. This noise isn't present when listening to 24/96 or 24/192 tracks. Not the same as the Benchmark issue
  
  
 Hifiman   it's the anchors the screws go into that are coming loose. These are pressed into the cups
  
 Steve


----------



## Armaegis

re: Bluesound - that's very strange... I have no idea what could be causing that. Does it have an option to resample to higher bitrates?
  
 re: Hifiman - do you still have warranty? or could you possibly dab some superglue and press it back in?


----------



## sckeith

Hi Nathan
  
 The bluesound was bought in 2013 and I've never seen an option to change sampling rates and the warranty is over
  
 And with the Hifiman anchors   I've never had luck getting those things secured after they loosen up, I actually don't like that kind of fastening method. Even if all 4 came out the band is not too big so it will just be looser but they shouldn't fall apart
  
 I'm going to have a look at some Audeze to see how they're put together
  
 Steve


----------



## DigitalFreak

For once everything seems to be going my way, gear wise. Ive upgraded all my interconnects and headphone cables for me 400i and Paradox to ALO Green Line. I've also swapped out ,my Sophia Tube for another type of tube and upgraded my WA6 power cord with a Marrow Audio MAP2 chord. All the annoying hissing I was getting in my chain is now officially gone an the WA6 is sounding pretty spiffy. If that wasn't enough my CLAS-db is now up for sale because I'm now the proud owner of a 2Qute DAC and I'm waiting on my Cavalli Liquid Carbon to ship.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hey guys, anyone have a HD650 lying around?


----------



## bearFNF

I do, it's been in it's box for a while.


----------



## Armaegis

Oh yeah, I think I said I was gonna buy that if you ever visited up here right?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Humph, so nobody in Wpg then??


----------



## Armaegis

Can't think of one off the top of my head. There's a guy on kijiji selling a practically new HD600 though (Brian, I believe he recently upgraded to the HD800 and 430HA)


----------



## q2klepto

If anyones interested - im selling my HE-400i 
  
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1078795642
  
 $20 off to fellow headfier


----------



## acidbasement

digitalfreak said:


> Hey guys, anyone have a HD650 lying around?


 
  
 I've got an HD600, but I'm not planning any Winnipeg trips for several weeks.


----------



## dahan

digitalfreak said:


> Hey guys, anyone have a HD650 lying around?


 
 I have a HD 650 with Zu Mobius MK2 balanced. I have the stock cable and original box. There are some paint chipping on the headband. $200 if you are interested.


----------



## q2klepto

dahan said:


> I have a HD 650 with Zu Mobius MK2 balanced. I have the stock cable and original box. There are some paint chipping on the headband. $200 if you are interested.


 
  
 Great price. Even if it is in USD


----------



## Armaegis

dahan said:


> I have a HD 650 with Zu Mobius MK2 balanced. I have the stock cable and original box. There are some paint chipping on the headband. $200 if you are interested.


 
  
 Heck,if DigitalFreak doesn't take it, give me a shout (is it a newer model or older one?)


----------



## DigitalFreak

I'm more interested in borrowing it for a couple of days to test some gear with. Nathan, feel free to grab it if you want


----------



## dahan

armaegis said:


> Heck,if DigitalFreak doesn't take it, give me a shout (is it a newer model or older one?)


 

 It's new model. please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Velomane

armaegis said:


> So... I traded for a Stax 007 and Woo WEE... but there's severe distortion in my left channel. I suspect it's more the 007 and not the WEE, but does anyone here have a pro bias stax that I can try to verify?


 

 Did you resolve this issue?


----------



## Armaegis

velomane said:


> Did you resolve this issue?


 
  
 Still waiting... still waiting... the seller is pursuing compensation through Canadapost. At some point they will have to pick up the damaged headphones from me, then do whatever it is they need to do, then hopefully the seller will send me a new 007.
  
 Sigh, at this point I feel like I just want to drop it and ask for the money instead.


----------



## Velomane

Sigh, indeed. I don't envy your situation.


----------



## Armaegis

At least if I had the headphone and didn't like them, I could trade/recycle for other gear, but like this it's just money tied up and not doing me any good.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Getting compensation from Canada Post can take awhile. If Canada Post decides to say no and the other guy decides to fight it it could take months.


----------



## Armaegis

Double ugh


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, more review tours to sign up for... http://www.head-fi.org/t/772570/review-tour-shanling-h3-portable-amp-dac-with-bluetooth#post_11715531


----------



## q2klepto

Oh nice! Sexy looking combo


----------



## Armaegis

It's been over a month since the whole Stax deal and still nothing at all from Canadapost. Apparently the adjuster handling the claim has been on vacation and didn't forward the papers to anyone else to look at. Argh...


----------



## DigitalFreak

Sorry bud, Canada Post is a mindless entity that doesn't care. You may be in for a long wait.


----------



## Armaegis

Grr. It's just super frustrating since I traded with a dealer so he's got useable stuff to sell but all my funds are in limbo.


----------



## acidbasement

That's horrible, Nathan. Hope the resolution speeds up soon.


----------



## Armaegis

I finally got an email from Canadapost the other day with a shipping label. So I've shipped the faulty headphone out to them. I guess they'll inspect it (not sure how they'd test it unless they have the appropriate gear). *IF* all goes well, then the seller will get compensation and he will in theory send me a new 007. If Canadapost somehow decides it wasn't their fault... I dunno, I'm boned.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, I remember a while back we were discussing fancy power conditioners/etc. I saw this guy posting a bunch of stuff on CAM: http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/classifieds/all/?filter=&province=MB&price=&photo=N&show_other_marts=N
 (I have no affiliation with the seller)
 There's also some funny looking vibration/isolation feet. Not too sure on those, but they're cheapish.


----------



## Armaegis

armaegis said:


> I finally got an email from Canadapost the other day with a shipping label. So I've shipped the faulty headphone out to them. I guess they'll inspect it (not sure how they'd test it unless they have the appropriate gear). *IF* all goes well, then the seller will get compensation and he will in theory send me a new 007. If Canadapost somehow decides it wasn't their fault... I dunno, I'm boned.


 
  
 W... T... F... so I sent the parcel to Canadapost with their shipping label they send me. I check tracking today and it says "Item arrived at the Undeliverable Mail Office. Please contact Cust Service" what the hell does that even mean? Am I lost in limbo again?


----------



## Velomane

The Kafkaesque nightmare is upon you.


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> W... T... F... so I sent the parcel to Canadapost with their shipping label they send me. I check tracking today and it says "Item arrived at the Undeliverable Mail Office. Please contact Cust Service" what the hell does that even mean? Am I lost in limbo again?



That means either they screwed up giving you a label or the delivery guy got there way too late and the office was closed. Wait till tomorrow till after nine and if it still hasn't changed then start making calls


----------



## Armaegis

The post office screwing up their own label to bring something back does not inspire confidence...


----------



## DigitalFreak

Yeah well, sometimes the right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing


----------



## Armaegis

Got a call from Canadapost today. Something something improper box, something something legal requirements for shipment, blah blah ugh. Still inconclusive, they'll call me back next week. I may need to take pictures of the packaging. Outlook not so good.


----------



## Awah

Hey guys, I've been MIA for awhile again. The summers been busy and August is going to be worse. September and on is fairly slow (finally). Any plans being discussed for a meet? I also may be able to put something together in September if there's enough interest.


----------



## Armaegis

No plans for this summer. I've been kinda swamped under things as well. If you'd like to put something together for September, be my guest (maybe I might even have my stupid Canadapost thing settled by then...). I can give you a contact list too.


----------



## Armaegis

Hmm, I recently stumbled upon some good deals and picked up a Bryston 2B, 3B and 4B (really really not intentional; I wasn't even looking and came across them all separately and they were too good to pass up). And now there's a Behringer DCX2496 on kijiji and my brain is making up excuses to build a three way active system with the matching amps... even though I have no space for that.


----------



## Armaegis

So you guys know my entire ridiculous ordeal with Canadapost and the damaged Stax? Well apparently they closed the case because they never received the parcel that I sent them for damage inspection. Yup, the prepaid label that they sent me, the package was lost, and they didn't tell either myself or the original shipper about it.
  
 W. T. F.!!!


----------



## bearFNF

I know this is asking a lot but, was it insured?


----------



## Armaegis

Yes it was.


----------



## Velomane

Wow, you're carrying some pretty bad karma my friend. Who on earth (or elsewhere) have you pissed off?


----------



## Velomane

Seriously, what happens next?


----------



## cocopro

My parcel has been listed as "out for delivery" since July 28, guess it's lost too...


----------



## Armaegis

velomane said:


> Wow, you're carrying some pretty bad karma my friend. Who on earth (or elsewhere) have you pissed off?


 
  
 It's funny, another friend was just asking me the same thing, what is the source of my bad luck. I dunno...
  
  


velomane said:


> Seriously, what happens next?


 
  
 I can't do anything on my end, it's up to the original seller since he's the one making the claim. I'm stuck waiting. At least he's trying to escalate now.
  
  


cocopro said:


> My parcel has been listed as "out for delivery" since July 28, guess it's lost too...


 
  
 Knock on wood it doesn't turn out like mine...


----------



## Beefy

I wonder if anyone knows whether somebody in Winnipeg would be in the market for a Crack and tubes? I love it, but it is just sitting there, so putting out feelers for interest......
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/476650/crack-bottlehead-otl/435#post_7149721
  
 Selection of tubes includes two very lightly used 5998.


----------



## DigitalFreak

beefy said:


> I wonder if anyone knows whether somebody in Winnipeg would be in the market for a Crack and tubes? I love it, but it is just sitting there, so putting out feelers for interest......
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/476650/crack-bottlehead-otl/435#post_7149721
> 
> Selection of tubes includes two very lightly used 5998.




If I didn't have a WA6 and a Cavalli Carbon on the way I'd have jumped on this. I'm pretty much done amp wise for the next little while


----------



## DigitalFreak

Why do I like the handle Beefy?


----------



## Beefy

digitalfreak said:


> If I didn't have a WA6 and a Cavalli Carbon on the way I'd have jumped on this. I'm pretty much done amp wise for the next little while


 
  
 Well, if you know anyone who is looking. I will probably put a for-sale together in the next few days.


----------



## Armaegis

digitalfreak said:


> Why do I like the handle Beefy?


 
  
 Perhaps flashbacks to 90's Chef Boyardee commercials?
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eClLtMbm7i4
 (last 2 seconds)


----------



## Beefy

armaegis said:


> Perhaps flashbacks to 90's Chef Boyardee commercials?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eClLtMbm7i4
> (last 2 seconds)


 
  
 Blerk. I can put up with the hockey, the silly 'foot'ball where you don't actually kick anything, the fancypants chips with cheese and gravy, and maybe even the more fattening not-gnocchi that is perogies...... but THAT is a horrible piece of Canadiana I hope to never experience.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey now, I'm pretty sure Chef Boyardee is a US company...
  
 But hey, where else but Canada can an Asian kid grow up on a steady diet of perogies and borcht alongside his fried rice and wonton soup?


----------



## q2klepto

beefy said:


> I wonder if anyone knows whether somebody in Winnipeg would be in the market for a Crack and tubes? I love it, but it is just sitting there, so putting out feelers for interest......
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/476650/crack-bottlehead-otl/435#post_7149721
> 
> Selection of tubes includes two very lightly used 5998.


 
  
 I might be - how much did you want for it? 

 Mind if i a/b it against my audiogd & hd800 some time? Wasnt planning on spending any money on an amp..maybe the LC like everyone else but im bleeding money into my side gig atm heh


----------



## Armaegis

Do it man! It's a great amp with Sennheisers.


----------



## acidbasement

That's a really pretty amp - would love to A/B against my Millett MAX with my HD600.
  
 I may be getting a new job in the next few weeks, and maybe I'll need a new amp to go with it... 
  
 PM me your price please, if q2 doesn't want it.


----------



## Beefy

Just fair warning: I'm not interested in profit, but with all the mods and the tube complement it was an expensive build and it isn't going to be cheap. If you want a stock Crack you will be much better off DIY'ing it......


----------



## Armaegis

Admit it Beefy, you're itching to build the Crack-a-two-a aren't you?


----------



## Beefy

I need a second Crack like I need a whole in the head! What I need is money towards a house deposit, and to spend at the new Lego store.
  
 *
  
 OK, here is the full list of bits and baubles that went into this build, the tubes I have available, and the cheapest prices I can find everything at retail today in USD.
 Crack, $279
 Speedball, $115
 TKD 2CP2511 pot, $100
 Output caps, $30
 Cardas rhodium RCA jacks, $22
 Teflon tube sockets, $40
 Sovtek 6AS7G, $28
 RCA 6AS7G, $22
 GE 5998A x 2, $50
 6080WC that came with the Crack
 Cetron branded 5998 x 2, $200+, one of them has loose glass chips, the other is perfect
 JJ ECC802S, $25
 EH 12AU7 Gold, $22
 GE 12AU7, $15
 GE 12BH7, $30
 5963 that came with the Crack
  
 So to buy everything at retail today would cost at least US$978, plus shipping, duties and miscellaneous supplies. I paid less than that for most of the individual components; I am trying to dig up old invoices to bring down my expected price down as close as possible to what I paid, but this is a bit difficult because my PayPal history doesn't go back far enough! Most of the tubes have shot up in value. I certainly could do a better deal for a local buyer as well, just to save the hassle and potential issues of shipping. I would feel more comfortable if I could help a local with any future troubleshooting as well.
  
 Only other comment is that I really do want to sell everything all together. Although I might be willing to leave out the 5998 tubes if someone points a buyer my way, but it would probably be easier for a buyer to just flip them......


----------



## Armaegis

beefy said:


> I need a second Crack like I need a whole in the head! What I need is money towards a house deposit, and to spend at the new Lego store.


 
  
 Hah, that's what I told myself, yet I've built 3 Cracks...
  
 Which end of town are you buying a house in?
  
 And waitaminnit, we're getting a lego store?!? where?


----------



## Beefy

armaegis said:


> Which end of town are you buying a house in?
> 
> And waitaminnit, we're getting a lego store?!? where?


 
  
 Looking all round town, really. Finding something solid is proving a real challenge, particularly when I don't know what the problems are and whether I can fix them myself...... back home in Australia we had no basements and all-brick construction. I have nightmares about some of the houses I've been through in Wolseley.
  
 The Lego store is in Polo Park and has been open for a few weeks. It is absolutely *awesome* - they have *everything* in stock! http://imgur.com/Mj2CU8D


----------



## Armaegis

Wolseley is a weird neighbourhood (and that's not just counting the hippies) and it's really a tossup on what you'll find there. Some of those houses are in shambles, and some are beautifully restored.
  
 I'm down in the south end (Fort Richmond/Lindenwoods), Velomane and aqsw are deep westwards past St James, sckeith is mid south (River Heights), q2klepto is northwest-ish (Maples?). Viper2005 is north end ish? I'm not sure where the other guys are scattered but I'm sure we can probably give some pointers on relevant neighbourhoods if you're looking (I bought my house 6 years ago; so I'm vaguely aware of recent housing stuff).
  
 Probably one of the main things is to check basements for dampness and cracks, but I'm sure you've figured that part out already.


----------



## Velomane

To echo what Armaegis said, be sure the foundation is solid. Nightmares rest upon the shaky ones.


----------



## dscythe

velomane said:


> To echo what Armaegis said, be sure the foundation is solid. Nightmares rest upon the shaky ones.


 
 This x100. Nothing worse than huge shifts when the season changes.


----------



## Beefy

armaegis said:


> Probably one of the main things is to check basements for dampness and cracks, but I'm sure you've figured that part out already.


 
  
 We get home at 5:45 most days, flick on the TV and it is still on CTV from the morning. After I spit out the little bit of vomit that comes up from the sound of Dr Phil's voice, we switch over to BBC Canada and catch the last 15 minutes of Mike Holmes. Watching this has been VERY helpful. We've also got a great independent agent who is really good at spotting problems.
  
 I'm amazed at some of the considerations though, particularly the need to water the foundations. Apparently, trees pull up all the water during the summer which dries out the clay and promotes sinking. What an odd little town I have moved to......


----------



## acidbasement

The Winnipeg area has vertisolic clay soils, hence the foundation problems. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertisol
  
 I've seen some pretty horrible heaving basement floors. A lot of the older ones would have been built without rebar reinforcement too.
  
 Beefy, I haven't seen you around HC in awhile - I was surprised to see you turn up in the Winnipeg thread here!


----------



## Beefy

acidbasement said:


> Beefy, I haven't seen you around HC in awhile - I was surprised to see you turn up in the Winnipeg thread here!


 
  
 Yeah, life and work both get in the way and hobby priorities have shifted. Been in Winnipeg almost two years now; that first monster winter of 2013/2014 was a great welcome, and the terrible mosquitoes and ticks of 2014 were a great follow-up!


----------



## acidbasement

beefy said:


> Yeah, life and work both get in the way and hobby priorities have shifted. Been in Winnipeg almost two years now; that first monster winter of 2013/2014 was a great welcome, and the terrible mosquitoes and ticks of 2014 were a great follow-up!


 
  
 Almost makes you wonder why Manitoba's population density is so low.
 I live three hours' drive west of Winnipeg, close to Riding Mountain National Park. If you're ever in the area, don't be a stranger.


----------



## Beefy

acidbasement said:


> I live three hours' drive west of Winnipeg, close to Riding Mountain National Park. If you're ever in the area, don't be a stranger.


 
  
 Riding Mountain is *definitely* on our to-do list, so I will keep you in mind!


----------



## Armaegis

Holy crap, a Code-X in Canada... http://www.head-fi.org/t/778826/hifiman-code-x


----------



## Velomane

Is that a fair price?


----------



## DigitalFreak

velomane said:


> Is that a fair price?



not really, that's almost brand new pricing if I remember correctly


----------



## Armaegis

The last time I inquired about an "upgraded" Code-X, it was $1600.
  
 Still sucks after conversion though, although if you could bargain that into CAD it would be fantastic.


----------



## Velomane

Yeah, with our dollar in the toilet, I don't think I'll  even bother.


----------



## aqsw

velomane said:


> Yeah, with our dollar in the toilet, I don't think I'll  even bother.



yea, I saw it too, and our dollar just screwed it up. Plus I get my Ethers next week.


----------



## Armaegis

Ah well the ad is closed now. Temptation gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 If I wasn't still in limbo over my stax, I might have.


----------



## JasonLam

glad to see lots of winnipeg headphone enthusiasts 
 I' m new here haha


----------



## Armaegis

Welcome aboard Jason. What sort of gear are you running?


----------



## JasonLam

uh....
  
 philips x1
 audio technica msr7
 monster dna pro
 jvc fxd80
 monster gratitude
 objective 2
 odac
 a cheap diy portable amp (no model)
 sony a17
 ....
  
 something not really professional like them... lol
  
 especially when compared with yours haha
  
 even they are not really expensive but I still feel good lol


----------



## Armaegis

That's some nice gear for someone new here. Don't compare yourself to us... some of us got on the train to crazytown a long time ago


----------



## JasonLam

thanks  
 hopefully the people love headphone in Winnipeg will have a small meeting soon


----------



## cyberidd

It's been a long time since I've made it to the forums here, but it's nice to see that our Winnipeg group is still going strong, not to mention that a few of the old faces are still around! I can only imagine that your setups have grown a bit in the last year or so!


----------



## Armaegis

Hmm, should we try to do a meet before it gets too cold out? I can host, though anyone else is welcome to volunteer their place. (I think all our rigs are getting heavier and heavier)


----------



## cyberidd

Sadly, I don't think I'm in for a meet right now, as tempted as I am to hear all those orthos!


----------



## q2klepto

jasonlam said:


> uh....
> 
> philips x1
> audio technica msr7
> ...


 
  
 Yea thats some nice gear - i miss my MSR7s actually.


----------



## JasonLam

haha I like its tuning


----------



## Armaegis

Grr... got a speeding ticket in the mail today. So stupid... I forgot that school zones dropped down in September. The thing that bugs me is that I was doing 45, already aware of and staying below the residential limit. If I were doing 60 or something, ok yeah I was speeding, I deserve that. But I was already mindfully driving under. Ugh. Nearly a $300 ticket.


----------



## dscythe

Not mine but i saw these on kijiji, seem like decent deals.
  
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-recording/winnipeg/headphones-beyerdynamic-dt880-pro/1103540403?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
  
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-recording/winnipeg/headphones-beyerdynamic-dt990-pro/1103543739?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Armaegis

That's quite good for anyone interested in a Beyer.
  
  
 Hah, and that's the same rack that I just picked up a couple days ago...


----------



## Armaegis

dscythe said:


> Not mine but i saw these on kijiji, seem like decent deals.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-recording/winnipeg/headphones-beyerdynamic-dt880-pro/1103540403?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-recording/winnipeg/headphones-beyerdynamic-dt990-pro/1103543739?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


 
  
 Wow gone already. I hope somebody here picked them up. Great price on those.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Guys, I'm off to canjam in a couple of days. You guys want me to check and film anything for you guys while I'm there?


----------



## Viper2005

digitalfreak said:


> Guys, I'm off to canjam in a couple of days. You guys want me to check and film anything for you guys while I'm there?


 

 Please check out the LCD4 and report back with a detailed evaluation     Really interested in those!  Thanks!


----------



## Velomane

digitalfreak said:


> Guys, I'm off to canjam in a couple of days. You guys want me to check and film anything for you guys while I'm there?


 
 If there's an Audio-GD Master 11 with HE-6's, I'd like to know what the combo sounds like.


----------



## DigitalFreak

viper2005 said:


> Please check out the LCD4 and report back with a detailed evaluation     Really interested in those!  Thanks!




That'll be one of my first stops

I'll keep an eye open for audioGD stuff too


----------



## Viper2005

digitalfreak said:


> That'll be one of my first stops
> 
> I'll keep an eye open for audioGD stuff too




Awesome! Also Hifiman announced the Edition X, a cheaper trickle down version of the He1000. Not sure if it will be at the show but it would be worth checking out too!


----------



## Armaegis

digitalfreak said:


> Guys, I'm off to canjam in a couple of days. You guys want me to check and film anything for you guys while I'm there?


 
  
 Wow, hope you have a good trip man!!


----------



## Armaegis

Holy moly rare as hen's teeth... http://www.head-fi.org/t/782537/ic-yamaha-yh-5m-ortho-earphone
  
 Like... incredibly stupidly rare.


----------



## Velomane

Code-X on CAM: http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649225708-code-x/


----------



## Armaegis

I'd feel better about that if the guy had some feedback, nevermind that he registered just today...


----------



## DigitalFreak

I'm back from CanJam. I think I'm feeling overheated from to much audio gear. Never saw so much crazy sounding stuff in one place in my life.

To answer a request the Hifiman Edition X sounded fabulous. It's very much a baby sounding HE1000. The awesome part about it, it's very easy to drive. You can drive it quite well with a DAP.

The LCD-4 sounded quite nice too and was a nice update. Seems like each new rendition of the LCD line walks closer and closer towards the neutral line. The house sound Audeze is known for is still there but the new flagship is more neutral and every bit more refined sounding then the 3. 

The two manufacturers that stole the show for me was Final Audio and MrSpeakers. 

The EtherC kicks ass and although closed it does not sound like a closed back. Matter of fact, it sounds more open then some open backs I can name. 

I tried various IEMs from Final Audio and the company puts out IEMs that are all that plus a bag of chips with a can of coke. The flagship sounded crazy detailed. Also, their new lineup of headphones were also impressive and looked every bit the part of royalty. What's that mean? It means their headphones were built from premium materials and very well constructed as well as comfortable. To bad other manufacturers can't follow suit with their own top tier cans and use such extravagant materials. 

Overall it was a fun time, albeit, I got home exhausted. I'm all head-died out. I slept from when I got home at 6 PM until almost 11AM the next day


----------



## q2klepto

Nice! Any word on the HE-X pricing? Baby HE-1000 - as in smaller sound stage?


----------



## Viper2005

Thanks for the impressions on the LCD4!


----------



## Armaegis

q2klepto said:


> Nice! Any word on the HE-X pricing? Baby HE-1000 - as in smaller sound stage?


 
  
 I thought I read 1.3k somewhere?... don't quote me on that though.


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> I thought I read 1.3k somewhere?... don't quote me on that though.



I only got under 2000. They haven't decided on pricing yet. 

The HE X isn't as capable as the flagship. From what I could gather it's a product based on the same technology. The sound stage isn't small but it isn't as well defined as the HE1000


----------



## q2klepto

Under $2k? That still puts it in LCD 2/3 and HD800 price categories...this might be what im looking for as my next upgrade  Assuming its on par with those 2 but with the HE-1000 sound (a bit fuller/smoother than the 800, from what i hear)


----------



## DigitalFreak

q2klepto said:


> Under $2k? That still puts it in LCD 2/3 and HD800 price categories...this might be what im looking for as my next upgrade  Assuming its on par with those 2 but with the HE-1000 sound (a bit fuller/smoother than the 800, from what i hear)




I really suggest you give it a good listen before making a decision. At under 2000 there's a ton of gear to pick from you might like.


----------



## Viper2005

q2klepto said:


> Under $2k? That still puts it in LCD 2/3 and HD800 price categories...this might be what im looking for as my next upgrade  Assuming its on par with those 2 but with the HE-1000 sound (a bit fuller/smoother than the 800, from what i hear)




It's a direct competitor to the LCD-X.


----------



## acidbasement

You could get a capable stat rig for under 2K if you hit the right deals. I wouldn't necessarily rush into buying something new from hifiman or audeze given the frequency of their upgrade cycle. Not something that expensive anyway.


----------



## q2klepto

Oh true, i was being facetious - eventually ill be looking at all sorts of options if i ever upgrade from the hd800s.  But im a fan of hifiman, i was hoping for a cut down version of the HE1000, didnt realize the X was a real thing till a couple weeks ago
  
  
 Is there any talk for another Winnipeg meet?


----------



## Armaegis

q2klepto said:


> Is there any talk for another Winnipeg meet?


 
  
 If people are interested, I could host another one.


----------



## acidbasement

I'm in town and available the 14th, 15th, and 21st evenings. I'd love to hear an HD800 and see if it's worthwhile saving up to upgrade from my hd600. The Internets are divided on that issue.


----------



## q2klepto

armaegis said:


> If people are interested, I could host another one.


 
  
 Do it! Friday nights work best for me heh


----------



## Velomane

If I'm not working, count me in. Actually, even if I'm supposed to work, I may just have to find some way to get to a meet.


----------



## Armaegis

acidbasement said:


> I'm in town and available the 14th, 15th, and 21st evenings. I'd love to hear an HD800 and see if it's worthwhile saving up to upgrade from my hd600. The Internets are divided on that issue.


 
  
 As a fantastic coincidence, those are just about the only days I have free in the next couple weeks. What about the rest of you guys?


----------



## q2klepto

Sure im down if its in the evening!


----------



## acidbasement

Alright, I'm coming to Winnipeg tomorrow night (Unleash the Archers are playing at the Zoo. Any power metal fans want to come?). Shall I bring my main rig, or are we putting the meet off till next week?


----------



## dscythe

acidbasement said:


> Alright, I'm coming to Winnipeg tomorrow night (Unleash the Archers are playing at the Zoo. Any power metal fans want to come?). Shall I bring my main rig, or are we putting the meet off till next week?


 
 Are they actually playing there? I haven't been able to find any details on it since the zoo sold. I even messaged the bands facebook page but they didn't have any details on a show other than they were playing in winnipeg. If they're at the zoo I'm there


----------



## acidbasement

Yup, they're playing. They were supposed to be opening for Hibria, who dropped off the tour. So it's a UTA headline tour now. I have no idea who's opening or any other details.


----------



## acidbasement

Something's come up and I won't be able to make it in tonight. I'm still coming to town tomorrow till Friday though, and will bring some toys if people want to hang.


----------



## Armaegis

acidbasement said:


> Alright, I'm coming to Winnipeg tomorrow night (Unleash the Archers are playing at the Zoo. Any power metal fans want to come?). Shall I bring my main rig, or are we putting the meet off till next week?


 
  
 Only a couple voices so far... so maybe next week would be better? We can tentatively say the evening of the 21st if that works for people.


----------



## Viper2005

These next few weeks are going to be very busy for me, with renos going on at the house.. Unless it's on a weekend I probably won't be able to attend.


----------



## Velomane

I'm a "maybe" at best for that evening.


----------



## Armaegis

I'm open to suggestions guys... Acidbasement originally suggested Oct 14/15/21...
  
 My Fridays/Saturdays are usually busy. Sunday is usually open for me, as is Wed/Thur evenings.


----------



## q2klepto

Ive been busy with a new job and trying to get my shop up on the side - Fridays are best for me but looks like no one else ha. Weekday nights are doable for me if not Friday nights
  
 Heres what i can bring
  
 HD800
 HE-400i
 Audio-gd NFB15
  
 Would especially like to see if i can tell a difference between my amp and amps that supposedly pair better with the hd800


----------



## Armaegis

viper2005 said:


> These next few weeks are going to be very busy for me, with renos going on at the house.. Unless it's on a weekend I probably won't be able to attend.


 
  
 Aw man, I really wanted to hear the Yggy...


----------



## Armaegis

Wow it only took 5 months but my Stax 007 have finally arrived...


----------



## dscythe

armaegis said:


> Wow it only took 5 months but my Stax 007 have finally arrived...


 
 Finally some good news!
  
 Also Acid, you missed a helluva show! Good God was it loud though.


----------



## bearFNF

armaegis said:


> Wow it only took 5 months but my Stax 007 have finally arrived...



Nice!! Now the question is how do they sound?


----------



## Armaegis

dscythe said:


> Finally some good news!


 
  


bearfnf said:


> Nice!! Now the question is how do they sound?


 
  
 On initial impressions, I'd put them roughly in the same tier as the he-6; though consider that my HE-6 is modded, I wonder if the 007 has potential to go higher.
 - tonally different
 - more air, lesser soundstage... yet somehow you feel closer with more immediacy
 - bass doesn't reach quite as deep but has a "whippier" characteristic, "faster"
 - detailing is quick, more in your face
 - narrow dip somewhere in the mids
 - better comfort and feels more secure
  
 Currently running them through a Woo WEE. I'm not sure if I want to put down for a dedicated stax amp, though most people say the WEE doesn't do the 007/009 justice so I might not be driving them to their potential.
  
 Hey Bear, how do you feel your WEE compares against the energizers you have? (you still waiting on that BHSE??)


----------



## bearFNF

The WEE worked ok with the amp I had it on (topping T32). But the LL2 is much better especially when hooked up to the Yggdrasil.


----------



## Armaegis

viper2005 said:


> These next few weeks are going to be very busy for me, with renos going on at the house.. Unless it's on a weekend I probably won't be able to attend.


 
  
 This reminds me, as a sort of random tangent: my folk's have some extra flooring from when they redid their upstairs. It's a really high quality laminate, 12mm thick, about 700 sq ft most of it in boxes. I believe we got it for $6/sqft on sale. Willing to sell cheap, trade for gear, whatever. It's just taking up space, so if anyone's interested or if you know anyone, let me know.


----------



## acidbasement

armaegis said:


> Wow it only took 5 months but my Stax 007 have finally arrived...




Ya! So I get to listen to them next week? 



dscythe said:


> Finally some good news!
> 
> Also Acid, you missed a helluva show! Good God was it loud though.




Glad it was good. How was attendance? 
I'm hoping to drive out to Alberta next month for a couple of Blind Guardian shows, and then going on 70k this winter. But I'm always sad to miss a show at the Zoo, I love that place.


----------



## dscythe

acidbasement said:


> Ya! So I get to listen to them next week?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 First time at the Zoo so I'm not sure how many people is a good crowd for there, but it wasn't nearly as full as i expected. Maybe 30, 40 tops? I was gonna drive to minneapolis with a friend to see BG but I don't think that's gonna happen. Wish they would come here lol.
  
 Any idea when the Zoo is actually shutting down? UtA kept saying that they were glad to be one of the last bands to play there but nobody seemed to know an actual date.


----------



## Armaegis

acidbasement said:


> Ya! So I get to listen to them next week?


 
  
 If we're in agreement to do a meetup then, absolutely! (assuming I don't sell or trade them off by then, haha!)


----------



## acidbasement

Count me in on the evening of the 21st.


----------



## DigitalFreak

dscythe said:


> First time at the Zoo so I'm not sure how many people is a good crowd for there, but it wasn't nearly as full as i expected. Maybe 30, 40 tops? I was gonna drive to minneapolis with a friend to see BG but I don't think that's gonna happen. Wish they would come here lol.
> 
> Any idea when the Zoo is actually shutting down? UtA kept saying that they were glad to be one of the last bands to play there but nobody seemed to know an actual date.


 
 Rather crazy that the Zoo is shutting down. I thought that place would outlive me and my generation. Recently there was news that even the High And Lonesome might shut its doors too, The building its in is so old the owner says its become to expensive to continue repairing on his own. If it gets demolished the city and the owner will probably both look into erecting something new there. The owner of the High And Lonesome is hoping the building receives heritage status, If it does it can't be torn down and will eventually be slowly updated meaning the businesses in that building will be allowed to survive. Any idea when the Zoo is slated to close and whats going to be done with the space/building? I know a lot of the people who live around there aren't sad to see that bar go. The last few years its become quite noisy and rowdy and a few years back that one East Indian kid got stabbed to death there. By the way, is Ozzies also slated to be shut down?


----------



## acidbasement

I'm guessing it was bought as a knockdown. The hotel is likely worth way less than the lot, and I assume the new investors are anxious to start making real money, from condos or what have you. It's too bad, there's not much left of the counter-culture that made the Village desirable.


----------



## DigitalFreak

acidbasement said:


> I'm guessing it was bought as a knockdown. The hotel is likely worth way less than the lot, and I assume the new investors are anxious to start making real money, from condos or what have you. It's too bad, there's not much left of the counter-culture that made the Village desirable.




I still remember back in the day when the Die Machine Cabaret was around. If you were into hanging out with the counter culture crowd that was the club to go to.


----------



## Velomane

I'm still waiting for the resurrection of the Albert. Heck, why not Wellington's too? Those were my stomping grounds back in the 80's.


----------



## q2klepto

Meetup still happening for tomorrow?


----------



## Armaegis

q2klepto said:


> Meetup still happening for tomorrow?


 
  
 As far as I know... not sure who's all coming. If anyone needs the address, send me a message here. Meeting in lindenwoods.
   
 



digitalfreak said:


> Recently there was news that even the High And Lonesome might shut its doors too


 
  
 Aw that sucks. I check out their blues music on Sunday nights occasionally.
  
 I guess it doesn't help repairs that someone drove a car through the front of it last year.


----------



## q2klepto

Lindenwoods? damn - always the opposite side of the city for me hah
  
 But if the STAX is there....


----------



## acidbasement

I'll be there. Pretty sure I have the address saved in an old PM.
  
 I'll bring my HD600 and Millett MAX hybrid, and I'll see if I can borrow my mother in-law's Koss ESP-950, for science. Who knows, maybe she'll want to tag along.
  
 I've also got an OTG cable that works between my Galaxy S5 and uDAC. Probably bring that along too, for S&G.


----------



## q2klepto

I'm off work around 5 so i can go then - does that work? Sure itll take me awhile to get to lindenwoods from downtown at rush hour
  
 Ill bring my HD800/HE-400i/AudioGD.


----------



## acidbasement

I'll be at the CanadInn Polo Park and the conference is supposed to wrap up at 5. I'm flexible after that.


----------



## q2klepto

Goddammit I just realized I booked plans for tomorrow night  won't be able to make the meet I don't think


----------



## acidbasement

I should reschedule too. I've come down with a cold, and as much as I'd love to spread some germs around to you fine people, I'm not in the best aural shape to listen critically.


----------



## Armaegis

Aw geez guys... well I'll still be here if anyone wants to come.
  
@q2klepto: Ellice to Maryland to Stafford to Taylor... is marginally faster than coming down Pembina


----------



## q2klepto

Hey Arma - the meetup would be at your place? Can we reschedule to next week? Im not sure how much interest there is atm heh
  
 I am super curious about your STAX setup - you dont have your HE-6 anymore right?


----------



## Armaegis

Meetup would be at my parent's place in Lindenwoods. My house in Fort Richmond isn't large enough to host with gear except in the garage but it's getting too cold for that now.
  
 I do still have the HE-6. Not sure which I like more... leaning towards the HE-6 mainly because the whole canadapost kerfuffle with the 007 really ticked me off and ruined my expectations for it.
 Currently powering the 007 from a Woo WEE using a Bryston 2B or the NuPrime IDA-8.
  
 Apart from tonight, the only free evenings I have for the next several weeks are Sundays and Nov 5 (Thursday)


----------



## acidbasement

I took some cold medicine and I'll see how I feel after the conference ends, but let me know if you'd rather I quarantine myself. I won't take offense.


----------



## Armaegis

Nah just come on down if you like.


----------



## q2klepto

Next Thursday I'll be free


----------



## Armaegis

q2klepto said:


> Next Thursday I'll be free


 
  
 But I'm not, and this is the night that Acid is in town.


----------



## acidbasement

My ears are okay and the cold meds are working. What time do you want me to come, Nathan?


----------



## Armaegis

acidbasement said:


> My ears are okay and the cold meds are working. What time do you want me to come, Nathan?


 
 Whenever you want man


----------



## q2klepto

So how was it last night guys? Sorry i couldnt make it


----------



## Armaegis

It was just Acid and myself. Always good times to sit around and chew the fat for a while. I think he's in love with my 007's though.


----------



## acidbasement

I've tried the LCD-2, HE-6, HD600, K701, and various Grado and Beyers, as well as the Stax SR-404 and KOSS ESP950. Nathan's SR-007 is the first headphone that's made me think I should get rid of my HD600.

It was great to see you again Nathan. Thanks for hosting.


----------



## hakushondaimao

Hey Winnipeg Head-fi'ers, just an FYI. If anyone's going to be in Calgary around November 15th, we're planning a meet there. If you're interested, register interest at *http://www.head-fi.org/t/785406/tentative-12th-calgary-head-fi-meet-november-15-sunday*. Cheers!


----------



## Armaegis

acidbasement said:


> I've tried the LCD-2, HE-6, HD600, K701, and various Grado and Beyers, as well as the Stax SR-404 and KOSS ESP950. Nathan's SR-007 is the first headphone that's made me think I should get rid of my HD600.


 
  
 A whole cow!!


----------



## acidbasement

armaegis said:


> A whole cow!!




I wouldn't have cattle for long if I started trading them for gear. I imagine that would be habit-forming.


----------



## Armaegis

acidbasement said:


> I wouldn't have cattle for long if I started trading them for gear. I imagine that would be habit-forming.


 
  
 Trade cows for audio gear, start up a storefront. I imagine your overhead costs would be way less than a farm


----------



## acidbasement

Maybe we should go into business, Nathan. I buy the gear with beef instead of money, and you sell it. I've heard of stranger business models.


----------



## Armaegis

Is there any way to upgrade cattle like we do with gear?


----------



## acidbasement

Breeding is kinda like r&d I guess.


----------



## q2klepto

Anyone in town with an HD650/600/580 I can use to test these cables i made for a customer?


----------



## Velomane

q2klepto,
  
 I've got a pair of 600's you can borrow. I'm in St. James.


----------



## Armaegis

Anyone here have some upper-mid-fi gear they're looking to sell? I have a friend looking to get into the game with something like an HD600/650 or HE-500 etc. Possibly open to amps and such as well.


----------



## bearFNF

I have been planning to thin the heard. HE500 jergular, HD650s, and reduce my schitt stack. I'll pm you tonight when I get home.



armaegis said:


> Anyone here have some upper-mid-fi gear they're looking to sell? I have a friend looking to get into the game with something like an HD600/650 or HE-500 etc. Possibly open to amps and such as well.


----------



## Velomane

I've got the Hd600's as well an Emotiva mini-X that I've been planning on selling.


----------



## dahan

armaegis said:


> Anyone here have some upper-mid-fi gear they're looking to sell? I have a friend looking to get into the game with something like an HD600/650 or HE-500 etc. Possibly open to amps and such as well.


 
 I have a pair of HE500 that I'm planning to sell. Bought brand new from Meier Audio last year in June. Looking for $500 (CDN dollar). PM me if your friend interested.


----------



## q2klepto

velomane said:


> q2klepto,
> 
> I've got a pair of 600's you can borrow. I'm in St. James.


 
  
 Aw ya! Ill pm you for details if thats cool - im actually on my way down to sargeant near the airport to pick up some supplies from the Purolator offices.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, I spotted a couple interesting items on kijiji today... (I do not know the sellers)
  
 Beyer DT770: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/winnipeg/beyerdynamic-dt-770-closed-back-headphones/1116758500?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
  
 Cowon D2, Sennheiser PX100: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-ipod-mp3-player/winnipeg/cowon-d2-case-16gb-sd-sennheiser-px100/1108380767?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## cocopro

How's it going guys? I've been busy with house hunting and moving, now it's time to reduce my headphone inventory to make room for closed cans & speakers=)
 HE400i + DH50 DAC/AMP combo $550 
 HM700 32g + RE400i combo $200
 Monster turbine pro gold $90
 Dunu Titan 1 $70
 Philips S1 $30
 All come with original packages & accessories. 
  
 Looking for entry level balanced DAC, something like Emotiva DC-1.


----------



## JasonLam

Hello, I want to take your turbine gold, is that authentic ? where did you get it from


----------



## cocopro

jasonlam said:


> Hello, I want to take your turbine gold, is that authentic ? where did you get it from


 
 bought from futureshop, still have my order confirmation email=)


----------



## JasonLam

how about the condition ?


----------



## cocopro

Pretty good with one small imperfection, will send you photos once I get back home.
  
 The drop for *Fostex x Massdrop TH-X00* starts this Friday, too bad CA$ are so low...


----------



## JasonLam

Great, can you send that to junegit@gmail.com ？ Because I think reply on here waste lots of time


----------



## bearFNF

Dudes...the great northern Minnesota meet is getting closer... I just got the notice that my BHSE is being tested and for final payment.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Of  course that does not mean I will have it this year...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But there has been movement in the right direction.


----------



## Armaegis

It's been what... a year and half so far?


----------



## bearFNF

A year and nine months. We'll see if I get it before the two year mark.


----------



## Armaegis

It's a shame that you've only had the Cavalli and WEE to hold you over this whole time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I just noticed your WEE has both pro and normal bias. Did you do that mod yourself?


----------



## bearFNF

Yeah, the hardships we have to endure for our hobby. 

No, I had Woo do that for me.


----------



## Armaegis

Interesting. I modded mine so the second jack bypasses the transformers (the tricky part is finding an amp with high enough gain to actually use it). I also added some ballast resistors to the bias pins for extra safety


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> Interesting. I modded mine so the second jack bypasses the transformers (the tricky part is finding an amp with high enough gain to actually use it). I also added some ballast resistors to the bias pins for extra safety




What, no flux capacitor? Lemme guess, the shipping cost of plutonium was to up there?


----------



## Armaegis

digitalfreak said:


> What, no flux capacitor? Lemme guess, the shipping cost of plutonium was to up there?


 
  
 Hmm, well I do have both flux and capacitors in my lab...


----------



## DigitalFreak

armaegis said:


> Hmm, well I do have both flux and capacitors in my lab...



Keep it away from any nearby Delaurians. You might wind up back in 1955.


----------



## acidbasement

Hey guys, anyone have a basic USB audio recording interface collecting dust? One or two input channels, with or without mic preamps. 
Want to trade for my nuforce udac 1? It's long past being fotm around head-fi, but it's still a great sounding little dac/amp.


----------



## ashmeet908

acidbasement said:


> Hey guys, anyone have a basic USB audio recording interface collecting dust? One or two input channels, with or without mic preamps.
> Want to trade for my nuforce udac 1? It's long past being fotm around head-fi, but it's still a great sounding little dac/amp.



I can ask my roommate, he might have something.


----------



## acidbasement

ashmeet908 said:


> I can ask my roommate, he might have something.



I can top up the trade with a bit of cash depending on the interface, but all I really need is one of those cheap Behringer uca202 type things. I'd just buy one on Amazon for $50 but my wife and I are trying to declutter with no net accumulation of possessions this year, so trading is essential.


----------



## ashmeet908

The one that he has, has spdif in/out, line in and mic in, 7.1 audio out and line out. It's one of the cheap USB interfaces found on amazon.


----------



## acidbasement

Not interested in a surround sound interface, but thanks anyway!


----------



## aqsw

Just wondering if anybody has a pair of high resistance (600 ohm) cans I could borrow for an hour?
Im trying to figure out what is causing distortion on my tube amp, and want to try out high z cans , and see if that
is my problem.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## q2klepto

aqsw said:


> Just wondering if anybody has a pair of high resistance (600 ohm) cans I could borrow for an hour?
> Im trying to figure out what is causing distortion on my tube amp, and want to try out high z cans , and see if that
> is my problem.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey Jim,
  
 You can try your ellise amp with my HD800? I think its 300ohm w/ 600ohm swings near 100hz


----------



## Armaegis

I've got a Senn HD25-13 that's 600 ohm, but I think q2klepto is closer to you. Also drop a line to Velomane; I think he has an HD600 and he lives just around the corner from you.


----------



## Velomane

Actually, my HD600 are on loan to q2klepto. You can collect them from him if you wish, just keep me in the loop.


----------



## q2klepto

Oh yea that works too heh


----------



## aqsw

q2klepto said:


> Oh yea that works too heh




When I pick up my cable, I could grab them and then get them back to Velo


----------



## aqsw

Sold my Oppo HA1.
Ordered a new dac. Should have it in about 5 weeks. 
I'm excited.

http://www.thebestamp.com/DA_Converters_USB-DACs/DA-24_192-Super.php

Im going 24/192 all the way around.(usb and coax) That's plenty for me. Going two coax with selector switch on back. No aesebu.
Should make a nice pairing with my Elise.
Black faceplate ( no markings), just like the amp.
Black body.


----------



## Viper2005

Happy New Years folks!
Hope 2016 brings you health, happiness, and lots of good gear


----------



## q2klepto

viper2005 said:


> Happy New Years folks!
> Hope 2016 brings you health, happiness, and lots of good gear


 
  
 Happy Near Year to you too!

 How you liking them THX00s? Thinking on splurging for a new work/office pair. It was the PM3s but now the THX00s seem promising.


----------



## Armaegis

We need to organize another meet with all the new toys you guys have been getting!


----------



## Viper2005

q2klepto said:


> Happy Near Year to you too!
> 
> 
> How you liking them THX00s? Thinking on splurging for a new work/office pair. It was the PM3s but now the THX00s seem promising.




I like them for EDM and dance music primarily. They simply excel at those genres, that I sometimes prefer them to my 4 when I'm in the mood. 
For other genres like classical and jazz, they're not so good.


----------



## Armaegis

More kijiji finds for anyone interested:
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/winnipeg/akg-k545b/1130013082?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/winnipeg/shure-srh-1440-audiophile-headphone/1129944374?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## q2klepto

armaegis said:


> We need to organize another meet with all the new toys you guys have been getting!


 
  
 Ive actually been downsizing, just sold my MSR7/HE-400i ..all i have now is the HD800 and audiogd amp lol

  


armaegis said:


> More kijiji finds for anyone interested:
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/winnipeg/akg-k545b/1130013082?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/winnipeg/shure-srh-1440-audiophile-headphone/1129944374?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


 
  
 The Shures look interesting...damn really wish it was the closed back version.


----------



## Armaegis

q2klepto said:


> Ive actually been downsizing, just sold my MSR7/HE-400i ..all i have now is the HD800 and audiogd amp lol


 
  
 Heh, I've been "downsizing" for years... hasn't done much good


----------



## bearFNF

I like to look at it as "right sizing" you know as much gear as your addiction and wallet can possibly handle..


----------



## q2klepto

I was tempted into getting into the ciem world during the holidays ha but our dollar is so weak the $599 (reg $799) vibro labs wouldve been ~$900CAD after all said and done


----------



## Armaegis

I've technically been upsizing and picking up more PA gear recently. Now what am I going to do with these 90 lb speakers? Not to mention the rack of Bryston amps that literally can't pick up.


----------



## Velomane

armaegis said:


> We need to organize another meet with all the new toys you guys have been getting!


 

 And it only gets better.


----------



## acidbasement

Spritzer is having a moving sale at Mjölnir-Audio. 15% off and free worldwide shipping.  http://www.mjolnir-audio.com/sample-page-2/


----------



## q2klepto

Anyone have an OTL amp I can A/B against my audio-gd amp with my HD800? Crack w/ speedball, or vali?

 Or any other amp really lol


----------



## Armaegis

velomane said:


> And it only gets better.


 
  
 You got a new toy!!


----------



## Velomane

Indeed. It showed up Friday. You'll have to search my posts or watch for my avatar to change.


----------



## Armaegis

Does anyone here have a spare usb-otg cable? I want to try using a dac with my android phone (Samsung).


----------



## q2klepto

Yup i have one - it worked when i tried to connect my Nexus 4 to my Aune T1 amp/dac
  
 Oh wait you want a spare..nm

 I think i just got it from amazon for a few bucks


----------



## bearFNF

I only have one, also. sorry.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, I spotted this on CAM: http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649254539-sennheser-hd-580-headphones/
 For anyone looking to get into the Senn HD6xx sound, this is absolutely the best way and the price is fantastic. I would jump on that if I didn't already have the 650.


----------



## q2klepto

I just gave back the HD600s that Velo let me borrow - they sound very good...like almost have me thinking about selling the 800s and slumming it with the 600s. Soundstage isnt as good, and bass extension isnt quite there..or the bass quality...but still ...performance:dollar its very good

 Dang i wish i listened to them more - especially comparing them to the 400i


----------



## Velomane

Yeah, I listened to them when I got home. Agreed, they're remarkedly good value.


----------



## Armaegis

Wow that listing sold already. I hope one of you boys snatched it up.


----------



## Armaegis

Here's another interesting one for someone looking for a nice intro portable rig...
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-ipod-mp3-player/winnipeg/cowon-d2-4gb-mp3-player-case-16gb-sd-sennheiser-px100/1108380767?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
  
 The Cowon is showing its age these days, but it was a top player in its time and is still competitive (and daps these days are getting stupid expensive). The Senn PX-100 is a fantastic portable headphone, and the mk1 hardcase is vastly superior to the mk2's wimpy bag.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, I've got the HE-X loaner unit for the next week. If anyone wants to come take a listen, let me know soon!


----------



## Velomane

That's great to hear. Impressions so far? Particularly compared to HE-6.


----------



## Armaegis

They honestly do not stack up to the HE-6. The comfort is better (personally a bit too large/long for me actually) and the amp requirements are very low, but resolution isn't quite there. It has more bass oomph like the 400 series which gives it an immediate visceral feel though.
  
 I need to whip up a balanced cable to try these out.
  
 I think there's good modding potential here, and I the enclosure is resonating which is taking away from the resolution and I can see a couple ways to address this... but I can't risk anything with the loaner pair here.


----------



## Armaegis

armaegis said:


> I need to whip up a balanced cable to try these out.


 
  
 D'oh! So I just spent all this time whipping up an XLR4 to 2xTRS adapter for the HE-X, only to realize afterwards that the HE-X cups need a 2.5mm plug, not 3.5mm.


----------



## q2klepto

armaegis said:


> D'oh! So I just spent all this time whipping up an XLR4 to 2xTRS adapter for the HE-X, only to realize afterwards that the HE-X cups need a 2.5mm plug, not 3.5mm.


 


 That sucks - how long do you have the HE-X for? Maybe i can whip one up so i can take fancy pictures of it with my cables


----------



## Armaegis

q2klepto said:


> That sucks - how long do you have the HE-X for? Maybe i can whip one up so i can take fancy pictures of it with my cables


 
  
 Sure thing. Drop me a line; we'll set up a time to meet up. I should have until the end of this week at least.


----------



## q2klepto

armaegis said:


> Sure thing. Drop me a line; we'll set up a time to meet up. I should have until the end of this week at least.


 
  
 Maybe i can build one on tomorrow or Thursday - i think i have your number.


----------



## Armaegis

Anyone up for a last minute meetup this Friday evening? (location: Lindenwoods)


----------



## q2klepto

Hey Armae - I'm not sure i can do Friday anymore lol.  Actually **** - im not sure about any night this week...crap


----------



## Armaegis

Sorry man, can't do Thursday unless you come right after work... I've got a meeting from 7-9pm ish.


----------



## Velomane

Working evening shifts here.


----------



## q2klepto

armaegis said:


> Sorry man, can't do Thursday unless you come right after work... I've got a meeting from 7-9pm ish.


 
  
 Ok ill let you know


----------



## Armaegis

velomane said:


> Working evening shifts here.


 
  
 If you want to swing by anytime during the day, let me know.


----------



## q2klepto

armaegis said:


> If you want to swing by anytime during the day, let me know.


 
  
 Hey Armae - does tomorrow 5-7 work for you? I just _had_ to recable my TH-X00 before making one for the HE-X ...im an idiot


----------



## Armaegis

@q2klepto
 I could do 5:30pm.


----------



## q2klepto

Ok cool - ill swing by after work for an hour, hour & a half... ill put together a new cable i've been thinking of tonight

 Were you part of the loaner program? I thought it didnt go through Canada?


----------



## bearFNF

Holy mystical unicorns Batman!!! I just got a tracking number for my incoming BHSE!!! 

Just shy of a two year wait. Oh crap I probably just jinxed myself...


----------



## dscythe

bearfnf said:


> Holy mystical unicorns Batman!!! I just got a tracking number for my incoming BHSE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It's been 2 years on that already? Damn. Hope it shows up soon!


----------



## Armaegis

q2klepto said:


> Ok cool - ill swing by after work for an hour, hour & a half... ill put together a new cable i've been thinking of tonight
> 
> Were you part of the loaner program? I thought it didnt go through Canada?


 
  
 Let's just say there were some severe communication blips on the organizing end of that. If you could bring a "normal" balanced amp, that might be handy (since I only have power amps now it seems). Shoot me a text when you're on your way.
  
 Anyone else want to come by on Friday?
  
  


bearfnf said:


> Holy mystical unicorns Batman!!! I just got a tracking number for my incoming BHSE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Geez, let's hope it lives up to the wait time...


----------



## Velomane

Armaegis,
  
 What cable do you have now?


----------



## q2klepto

armaegis said:


> Let's just say there were some severe communication blips on the organizing end of that. If you could bring a "normal" balanced amp, that might be handy (since I only have power amps now it seems). Shoot me a text when you're on your way.
> 
> Anyone else want to come by on Friday?


 
  
 Cool I'll leave downtown before 5 hopefully beat the rush. I wont have much time but i brought my audiogd amp/hd800 and thx00...i forgot my lightbox so im not sure how the photos will turn out 

 Velomane - your cable is comin up! Should have it ready by early-mid next week if thats cool


----------



## Armaegis

velomane said:


> Armaegis,
> 
> What cable do you have now?


 
  
 On the HE-X, just the stock one.
  
 On the HE-6, Norse Audio cable (now renamed Norne)


----------



## Velomane

q2klepto said:


> Velomane - your cable is comin up! Should have it ready by early-mid next week if thats cool


 
 That's great to hear. I'm expecting a call from American Hifi soon to come get a goody I ordered last month, so hopefully I can pick up the cable too. Wednesday at the earliest per my work schedule.


----------



## lwc726

Boys I just received today my Headstage Arrow STX. Let me know when you guys are going to meet next!!!
Lindsay


----------



## Armaegis

lwc726 said:


> Boys I just received today my Headstage Arrow STX. Let me know when you guys are going to meet next!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Holy moly haven't seen you in ages man!


----------



## lwc726

Life has been a bit busy and have been waiting for the amp but finally showed up and would be interested in your opinions of if. I think he has done a great job.


----------



## Armaegis

Mythless (I think) used to have an arrow, but I don't remember what version.


----------



## lwc726

This my second, with the dad just seems complete. I am enjoying it


----------



## lwc726

With the dac lol


----------



## Armaegis

What's your dac right now?


----------



## lwc726

my denon amp   i use a ipod classic so was never to concerned with the quality but some day it will quit and then a phone will do with this dac


----------



## Awah

Hey guys, I'm alive. Life got insanely busy. Sorry that I vanished suddenly and unexpectedly when I mentioned I may be able to host a meet some months ago.


----------



## Armaegis

I think all of us have been like that lately. Barely time to even listen to music sometimes.


----------



## acidbasement

Hey, I'm alive too!
  
 Is anyone going to Manitoba Metalfest, April 15-16 at the Park Theatre? I'm going to try to come in to the city for that. Kalmah (melodic death metal from Finland) are playing on the Saturday! I can't believe this forum won't let me swear as I proclaim my joy about that fact. I've got so many cuss words to augment the simple statement that Kalmah are amazing.
  
 Bear, very cool that you're finally getting your BHSE!


----------



## bearFNF

Thanks. I was thinking about having the first annual Roseau mini-meet. But I just sent my LC and LL back to Cavalli for measurements and testing. Maybe when they get back...

I am also real tempted to get a LAu....


----------



## q2klepto

armaegis said:


> I think all of us have been like that lately. Barely time to even listen to music sometimes.


 
  
 I hear ya - i just moved and i havent been able to really do anything with my system. Ive had a Bottlehead Crack w/ Speedball still in the box for the past 3 weeks...
  
 That at my hifiman smc chassis came in a couple weeks ago - still havent found the time to re-terminate my TH-X00, still hardwired booo.


----------



## Velomane

Swamped here too. Lost another crew member at work so now at almost 50% staffing. I'll take the overtime, but this getting to be a bit much. Anyone here up for a drive to Roseau? I'd be in for that.


----------



## Armaegis

A road trip could be a nice break... let's see how well we can coordinate our schedules eh?
  
  
 As an aside, I've been getting more into pro audio gear lately since I run sound for a couple studios around town. I was taking stock of my cables and took this pic...


 So lessee...
 20' XLR x 11
 25' XLR x 13
 100' XLR x 2
 6' TRS x 2
 10' TRS x 2
 3' TS x 4
 6' TS x 8
 10' TS x 3
 20' TS x 2
 25' TS x 10
 30' bi-amp speakon x2
 25' regular speakon x2
 30' regular speakon x2
 50' regular speakon x2
 plus a whole ton of adapter cables, some rolls of bulk, and a few dozen more in use elsewhere
  
 Hey @q2klepto, if you think doing a big braid is tough, try twisting 30' of cable


----------



## bearFNF

My LC and LL2 won't be back for about a week or so. As soon as I know when they will be back I will let everyone know. Or if you are only interested in the BHSE we can meet sooner. 

Depending on how many people we can either meet in my apartment or we have a nice meeting room for free we can use where I live. Just need to reserve it.

Would be nice to do it on a weekend so we have all day (or at least all afternoon) to check out the gear.

I'm up for whatever works for you guys. 

To entice more to come I'll buy the pizzas.


----------



## Armaegis

Pizzas? You mean we're not gonna do a bbq?


----------



## bearFNF

Well I guess if it's warm enough we could go to the city park to do the barbecue. we can't use barbecues at my apartment. And I don't own a BBQ Grill. We could sneak into one of my friends yards and use their BBQ. Heck they might even have beer in their fridge.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, I've got a friend selling a couple headphones:
 Audioquest Nighthawk: 1 month old, asking $460
 Hifiman HE-400S (w/FocusA pads): 2 months old, asking $350
  
 If interested, let me know and I'll forward you his email.


----------



## Armaegis

Wow, super cheap HD598 on kijiji: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/winnipeg/sennheiser-hd598/1155733261


----------



## Awah

Anyone own a pair of Hifiman HE-300 I could demo or borrow for a bit? 

With the massdrop hifiman he-350 going on I'm curious about their sound before purchasing.


----------



## Armaegis

I used to have one, but sold it to dscythe's friend years ago. You could try sending him a pm to see if you can try it out.


----------



## Awah

Alright, I'll ask him


----------



## q2klepto

Anyone put together a Crack w/ Speedball before?

 I got mine used and theres a loud hum - i have to do voltage checks...i wonder if its a dead tube


----------



## Armaegis

I've built three of them.
  
 Hum on both sides? low frequency (around 60 or 120Hz) or higher? Check that all the LED's on the speedball boards are lit as well. A defective LED is probably one of the more common blips.


----------



## q2klepto

armaegis said:


> I've built three of them.
> 
> Hum on both sides? low frequency (around 60 or 120Hz) or higher? Check that all the LED's on the speedball boards are lit as well. A defective LED is probably one of the more common blips.


 
  
 It was a ground loop from the RCA jacks - the dude that built it didnt put washers between them and the chassis. Ive done a voltage check and theyre all inline, except for one where i didnt get any reading  I'll have to try again tonight. 
  
 Now i get a audible noise floor at all volumes, but im thinking its from the tubes themselves. I dont notice it once i play audio past 630 on the pot. 
  
 Were yours dead silent?

 Ill double check the LEDs though thanks

 Heres the thread i posted on the bottlehead forums http://bottlehead.com/smf/index.php?topic=9029.0


----------



## Armaegis

Well a blank reading is usually a broken connection somewhere... or a short that shouldn't be.
  
 It's easiest to check the (four?) LEDs by just turning the lights off.
  
 The noise floor varies. I've had one that was silent and two that had a low noise floor. It could be the tubes, the twisting of the wires, or how the voodoo plays out. Do you have different tubes to try? I might have a spare input tube to try, but don't have a power one.


----------



## q2klepto

Nope just the stock tubes..not really interested in tube rolling, but for testing purposes ill use em hah
  
 The amp works, audio comes out fine - or is it possible for that to happen even if a connection is messed up?

 I'll try to verify tonight for that terminal.


----------



## Armaegis

It's totally possible for sound to come through even if something is off.


----------



## q2klepto

K was able to read that terminal - all good. So i guess the slight noise floor/static is coming from a tube. 
  
 I'll have to find a silent tube cuz its kind of irritating lol


----------



## Armaegis

Do you know which tube it might be?


----------



## acidbasement

Just noticed this Yamaha HP-1 for sale in Winnipeg. If I were still buying headphones I'd be all over this.
http://m.kijiji.ca/pro-audio-recording/winnipeg/yamaha-hp-1-orthodynamic-headphones-1970s/v?adId=1162583182&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1462933684735


----------



## Armaegis

That guy is asking way too much though. Vintage ortho prices haved tanked due to the million Fostex mods and newer players which have saturated the market. A few years ago you'd get 200 easy, maybe more from the Russians who wanted parts for modding. Nowadays I'd pay 100 for something in pristine condition, but this one is a bit beat up.


----------



## acidbasement

Yeah, I know nothing about current prices,but I really like the HP-2 I got from David/mythless.


----------



## q2klepto

armaegis said:


> Do you know which tube it might be?


 
  
 I think it might be the powertube - but over on the BH forums, a dude is saying it might be the braiding from the RCA cables - all 3 are twisted and not braided ..which could pick up emi ..what do you think? http://imgur.com/SiLIf0K


----------



## Armaegis

acidbasement said:


> Yeah, I know nothing about current prices,but I really like the HP-2 I got from David/mythless.


 
  
 I think the only vintage ortho I'd be interested in these days might be a Fostex T10.
  
  


q2klepto said:


> I think it might be the powertube - but over on the BH forums, a dude is saying it might be the braiding from the RCA cables - all 3 are twisted and not braided ..which could pick up emi ..what do you think? http://imgur.com/SiLIf0K


 
  
 It the noise more like a ground loop (low hum) or white noise/static?


----------



## q2klepto

right now its more static/low noise floor - funnily last night i was using them and i heard a pop ..and the noise floor went from around 3db to 1db or barely audible..weird


----------



## Armaegis

Strange... I wonder if it was just a sliver of solder or some conductive particle that was toucing something and finally came unlodged.


----------



## ri-fi

Hi everyone, I am relatively new to Winnipeg and have been following this thread for two or three months now to get a sense of the headphone community here. I just wanted to mention that I noticed the vintage shop on Main st. just south of Bannatyne had a box full of tubes in case any one was interested. 

Here is a picture I snapped of them for reference: https://www.dropbox.com/s/bg3y7dm87xb3hib/20160531_144954.jpg?dl=0

I have not jumped into tube audio...yet but thought some one out there might want to know about these. Cheers.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey @ri-fi, welcome to our little club! Thanks for the heads up on those tubes; if you ever get a chance to take a better pic, that'd be great. I'm frequently in the area, but never during times when they're open (maybe @q2klepto should take a look on his lunchbreak or something). Keep an eye out for anything that starts with "12a" or "ecc" or 6080 or 300. It's not that those are necessarily expensive tubes, but that they are more commonly found in audio gear. I don't recognize any of those visible markings off the top of my head...


----------



## q2klepto

Oh cool thanks @ri-fi - i just got the Crack so im not too familiar with tube rolling..i might have to check that place out and maybe run into a 6080, i think theyre highly regarded in the Crack world


----------



## ri-fi

Happy hunting q2klepto


----------



## Jazzkammer

Hi Winnipegers, 
  
 Greetings from Edmonton.   On CAM awhile back I saw a classified from a Winnipeg based cable maker.  I can't remember the name of his company, and now I can't find the classified, nor find the website.   Can anyone help me out here?   I wanted to buy a LCD cable from him.


----------



## Velomane

https://www.hivemindcables.com/


----------



## Jazzkammer

velomane said:


> https://www.hivemindcables.com/


 
  
 Great, thanks!   My fiance is from Winnipeg and I have been there once.   I really enjoyed my time there; it's alot like Edmonton, except better in all the ways that Edmonton is good.  It's also just  a totally underrated city.    And if I can support their local economy this way, that's even better!


----------



## q2klepto

jazzkammer said:


> Great, thanks!   My fiance is from Winnipeg and I have been there once.   I really enjoyed my time there; it's alot like Edmonton, except better in all the ways that Edmonton is good.  It's also just  a totally underrated city.    And if I can support their local economy this way, that's even better!


 
  
 Yup thats me! I'm actually planning on making one of my premium cables for Velomane for next week!


----------



## Velomane

And naturally, I'm looking forward to using it.


----------



## Armaegis

Saw this on kijiji that's a decent deal for anyone looking for a portable:
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/winnipeg/mint-nad-hp50-headphones/1182641746
 I used to have one. Very very good sound, possibly one of the best in the (semi)portables realm for the price; the only reason I sold it was because the shape didn't fit my head very well.


----------



## ri-fi

I am selling those NAD's. they are great, but I recently picked up a new pair of cans and I can't justify owning more than a few closed headphones. I would be happy to let anyone demo them. I would also be interested in any open-can trades, except for the HD598s. I have already owned a pair and thought they were ok, but not something I would consider getting again.


 Also, is there any interest in a meet this summer? I am away shortly at the beginning of August, but otherwise I am pretty free. Any one else? Here is some of the gear I could bring:
  
 Mad Dogs 3.2
 M100s
 NAD hp50s
 DIY Audio-Technica M40s
 Denon AH A-100
  
 JDS Labs O2/o-dac\
 Raspberry PI2 with Pidac+
 Cymoy headphone amp (Biosciencgeek version)
  
 cheers


----------



## Armaegis

I can host if anyone else expresses interest. Maybe say something tentative like Aug 19th? (just throwing it out randomly as a suggestion)
  
 Hey the Denon A-100 is a bit of a rarity these days.
  
 Haha funny that the only open backed can I have for trade is the 598 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 though I've got the SE version coming in too for the heck of it.


----------



## q2klepto

I've been thinking of selling my HD800 w/ Super Dupont and Crack for an HE-1000 or maybe even an Ether....not sure though
  
 LCD4 kinda looks cool and i like the suspension but its probably still heavy
  
 Someone demo them!

 That or just go fully active monitor


----------



## Velomane

I'd love to attend. I'm off work from the 4th to the 9th of August, so those are my preferred days. I might even be able to bring some pulled pork.


----------



## Armaegis

q2klepto said:


> I've been thinking of selling my HD800 w/ Super Dupont and Crack for an HE-1000 or maybe even an Ether....not sure though
> 
> LCD4 kinda looks cool and i like the suspension but its probably still heavy
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've heard the HE-X and didn't feel it was worth the cost. I'd sooner grab another HE-6 than get the HE-X or 1000.
  
 The Ether is... well, let's just say there are many things that I can tell you in person that I can't say on headfi about a sponsor.
  
 LCD-3 was not an improvement over the LCD-2. I haven't heard the 4, but at those rocketing prices... Heck, I'd grab an Oppo PM-2 or 3 before another Audeze. I might consider a Sine though, out of curiosity.
  
 Ooh active monitors are a whole 'nuther ballgame. What's your room size and intended placement? How big are you willing to go?
  


velomane said:


> I'd love to attend. I'm off work from the 4th to the 9th of August, so those are my preferred days. I might even be able to bring some pulled pork.


 
  
 I'm busy the evenings of the 5th and 6th, but otherwise my schedule is fairly open that week.


----------



## q2klepto

armaegis said:


> I've heard the HE-X and didn't feel it was worth the cost. I'd sooner grab another HE-6 than get the HE-X or 1000.
> 
> The Ether is... well, let's just say there are many things that I can tell you in person that I can't say on headfi about a sponsor.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yup - you gave me the HE-X and while i felt they were better than my then Anax modded HD800, it wasnt by much and it wasnt as comfortable...loss of soundstage kind of sucked too
  
 Your HE-6 sounded great, but i had the HE-400 a few years ago and theyre a bit heavy/cumbersome...maybe a HE-560 suspension mod would be in order..but kinda scary
  
 I wonder if Hifiman is releasing a new headphone, maybe drive the HE-1000 used prices further down..they just look so ugly imo
  
 As for monitors, I've had ADAM F5s that i got for less than $400 for a pair...then returned it....what a dumb move.  Right now i have these Kanto YU5 monitors, and theyre not that good - maybe sell then and look at something like Emotiva or even ADAM again.  It'll be in the basement, one wing of it - room size is about 12x30 where my desk is on the narrow side and the other end opens up to the living room
  
 Itll be near field - and no treatment hehe


----------



## Armaegis

Oh right, I forgot I gave them to you as next on the tour. I thought they were somewhat comfier than my HE-6 due to the headband and lighter weight, except the cups were too long and pressed on the edge of my jaw.
  
 People have attempted to transplant the HE-6 onto the 560 headband before, but the mounting holes are a different size so that would require drilling out the HE-6 cup which would not be an easy task. The simpler method (maybe??) would be to transplant the driver entirely into a different frame, though I'm not sure if anyone has done so.
  
 Many people simply create a suspension headband for the HE-6 though. The ghetto version is some cardboard and elastic bands, but a bit of stitching and spare materials can make some decent ones. Myself I made them from an old leather belt and hair elastics. This guy was selling premade ones for a while though I don't know if he still does:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/729774/suspension-strap-for-audeze-hifiman-mad-dog-alpha-dog-paradox-fostex-t50-rp-modders
  
 You've actually got a fairly large room. Is this going to be a desk/nearfield situation or will you be sitting further back like watching movies or something?
 Do you want focused sound or room filling?
 Do you have space for speaker stands? How close to the wall will you place them?
 How big can you go?
 Willing to add a sub?
  
 Hmm a speaker that you've maybe never heard of would be the Vanatoo. Very very good reviews and they employ DSP tricks to fill out the room.
 I've heard good things about the Emotiva powered monitors.
 Not powered, but Veloman has the KEF LS50's which are awesome speakers.
 Bryston has a powered speaker coming out soon too.
 Certain large single box speakers might be worth a look too, depending on application.


----------



## Velomane

Anyone else interested in a meet? Between Armaegis and myself, August 4,7,8,or 9 seem to be good dates? Viper(sp), you still reading this thread? I'm sure you've got something that would interest the group.


----------



## ri-fi

The 7th would work best for me.


----------



## ElmerK

I'd like to attend one of these to observe.


----------



## Armaegis

Currently looking at the 7th if that works for you?


elmerk said:


> I'd like to attend one of these to observe.


 
  
 I'll probably sent out some PM's after this weekend.


----------



## Viper2005

7th would be alright for me, let me know what you want me to bring (not everything!)
 Also my 4's have to be sent back, the left driver is gone...


----------



## Armaegis

viper2005 said:


> 7th would be alright for me, let me know what you want me to bring (not everything!)
> Also my 4's have to be sent back, the left driver is gone...


 
  
 Your 4?? you mean LCD-4?


----------



## Velomane

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey Velomane or Viper, one of you might be interested in this: http://www.head-fi.org/t/813636/hifiman-he-5
 Super duper rare, and the Code-X's never come up on the used market anymore.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, one of my students is just starting to dip his toe into the headphone game and is looking for some budget/midfi gear. Does anyone have anything to sell? He's thinking something along the lines of a Senn HD598 and Magni2. He's just a high school kid so doesn't have tons of money, but is open to suggestions or deals. It'd be primarily for computer use and gaming/FPS, and a decent pcie soundcard might be the way to go actually. @dscythe I'm looking at you, maybe you've got some spare parts lying around?


----------



## dscythe

armaegis said:


> Hey guys, one of my students is just starting to dip his toe into the headphone game and is looking for some budget/midfi gear. Does anyone have anything to sell? He's thinking something along the lines of a Senn HD598 and Magni2. He's just a high school kid so doesn't have tons of money, but is open to suggestions or deals. It'd be primarily for computer use and gaming/FPS, and a decent pcie soundcard might be the way to go actually. @dscythe I'm looking at you, maybe you've got some spare parts lying around?


 
 I don't think I have any soundcards kicking around, I'll check when I get home though.
  
 Wow, I was going to suggest a little Fiio DAC as a starter but they seem have shot way up in price.


----------



## bearFNF

I have a couple Audigy cards kicking around at home, he can have one if he wants it. 

I also have been thinking of selling my modi/magni stack.

 The HD650 I have for sale are probably out of range, though.


----------



## q2klepto

I may be able to go on Sunday the 7th for a bit
  
 Gear list
 HD800 (Super Dupont + Anax 2.0)
 Mahogany TH-X00 (recabled)
 Bottlehead Crack + Speedball
 Audio-GD NBF 15.32
  
 Someone swap me their HE-6 + amp for my HD800 + bottlehead for a week or 2 hehe


----------



## Armaegis

dscythe said:


> I don't think I have any soundcards kicking around, I'll check when I get home though.
> 
> Wow, I was going to suggest a little Fiio DAC as a starter but they seem have shot way up in price.


 
  
 Given his budget, I was thinking a little combo dac/amp would work too, but I think given for strict computer use the pcie card would be better (and then won't conflict with usb if heavy gaming is going on).
  
  


bearfnf said:


> I have a couple Audigy cards kicking around at home, he can have one if he wants it.
> 
> I also have been thinking of selling my modi/magni stack.
> 
> The HD650 I have for sale are probably out of range, though.


 
  
 Does the Audigy card have a headamp built in?
  
 Shoot me a pm with what you've got and I'll pass the info onto him.
  
  


q2klepto said:


> I may be able to go on Sunday the 7th for a bit
> 
> Gear list
> HD800 (Super Dupont + Anax 2.0)
> ...


 
  
 If no one else does, I can swap with you for a couple weeks (but I'm probably the furthest away from you, geographically).


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> Hey guys, one of my students is just starting to dip his toe into the headphone game and is looking for some budget/midfi gear. Does anyone have anything to sell? He's thinking something along the lines of a Senn HD598 and Magni2. He's just a high school kid so doesn't have tons of money, but is open to suggestions or deals. It'd be primarily for computer use and gaming/FPS, and a decent pcie soundcard might be the way to go actually. @dscythe I'm looking at you, maybe you've got some spare parts lying around?


 
  
 I have a Shure SRH840 I can part with, also a Vali 1, Pioneer MJ751


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> Your 4?? you mean LCD-4?


 

 Yes those!    I thought i posted pic of it here when i got it..
  
 EDIT :  Doh I had posted it in the LCD 4 thread way back in December!  Must 've forgotten to do it here


----------



## dscythe

Saw these if anyone was looking for a cheap pair of grados:
  
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-recording/winnipeg/grado-labs-sr125-prestige-series-headphones/1185321252?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
  
 not mine.


----------



## Armaegis

viper2005 said:


> Yes those!    I thought i posted pic of it here when i got it..
> 
> EDIT :  Doh I had posted it in the LCD 4 thread way back in December!  Must 've forgotten to do it here


 
  
 So did a driver just simply die on you? Sadly this is not even remotely the first time I've heard of this happening...


----------



## Velomane

> Someone swap me their HE-6 + amp for my HD800 + bottlehead for a week or 2 hehe


 
 I'm up for this. I'll trade you my HE-6 and a pair of Nuforce HA-200 amps in balanced mode.


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> So did a driver just simply die on you? Sadly this is not even remotely the first time I've heard of this happening...


 

 Yes, I have one of the original 100 ohm versions which are all ticking time bombs... Auzdeze is now putting 200 ohm drivers in the LCD4's.. different design i guess?


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah there were massive failure rates on those. I remember bringing it up once and asking what kind of failure analysis they did, citing my experiences on actual fracture and failure analyses in my lab work. Interestingly, my posts seem to have disappeared on the matter.
  
 If I had to guess what they changed in the design... perhaps thinner or narrower traces.


----------



## Armaegis

Ugh, so a parcel that was supposed to come in today is now held up at Customs. I got a call from UPS and they tell me that Winnipeg is actually the worse city in Canada for bringing parcels into. Huh, good to know.


----------



## ri-fi

armaegis said:


> Hey guys, one of my students is just starting to dip his toe into the headphone game and is looking for some budget/midfi gear. Does anyone have anything to sell? He's thinking something along the lines of a Senn HD598 and Magni2. He's just a high school kid so doesn't have tons of money, but is open to suggestions or deals. It'd be primarily for computer use and gaming/FPS, and a decent pcie soundcard might be the way to go actually. @dscythe
> I'm looking at you, maybe you've got some spare parts lying around?




What is their price range? I could part with my NAD hp50s.


----------



## Armaegis

ri-fi said:


> What is their price range? I could part with my NAD hp50s.


 
  
 Geez all you guys with closed cans. He's looking for open backed at the moment.


----------



## ri-fi

armaegis said:


> Geez all you guys with closed cans. He's looking for open backed at the moment.




A pawn shop just around the corner from me has a pair Grado SR60e for 70$ and AKG 240 for 99$ I think. Hope that helps.


----------



## Velomane

I can part with my HD600's. Not sure if that's within his budget though.


----------



## q2klepto

velomane said:


> I can part with my HD600's. Not sure if that's within his budget though.


 
  
 Damn - let me know if you want to let those go, maybe something my bro or cousin would want. Or me if i ever decide to just unload everything and just settle on the 600 hehe


----------



## Velomane

Well, if Armaegis' buddy doesn't want them, they're yours. Unsure of the price though, as I haven't even had a look at current value.


----------



## Armaegis

What time do you guys want to aim for on August 7th? Does noon or evening work better? I have a preference for noon or early afternoon myself, but could manage either.
  
 Tentative location is my house in Fort Richmond (two minutes from the U of M), set up in my garage, and I can get the bbq going. 
  
  
 p.s. anyone here have a small power amp they'd like to sell? I'm talking super small here, like a Topping sized amp (I know Velo has the Mini-X, but that's still too big)


----------



## Armaegis

Trying a different method to message everybody...
  
@acidbasement @ajm @HeadCred @mythless @SennheiserMiser @lwc726 @cyberidd @Awah @Trapper32 @theblackfox @Pincher @hotaudio40 @orkney @dahan
@aqsw @sckeith @JFroese @deeplogic @Vault101 @SVC52 @Ckaz @yoyea @panda-R @DigitalFreak @bvan37 
@Greyowl @DocTavia @PhrozenLife @ElmerK @gnuZ @JasonLam @dscythe 
@sunjigglet @howlndog @fantus @Kevorkazito @Docks @Tuco1965 @bearFNF @devouringone3 @mechamits @n9eryeah @cannednoob @ThickGlasses @Viper2005 @Velomane
@dakki12345 @tacgunner1 @JayMitch @q2klepto @ashmeet908 @cocopro @drambit @Beefy
  
 Ok guys, so the meet is set for Sunday August 7th.
  
 Location: my home in Fort Richmond (two minutes south of the U of M), send me a pm or text for the exact address. I might post this publicly sometime during the week but will delete soon after.
 We haven't decided on a time...shall we tentatively say 12pm? *Please reply here with your availability or if you have a preference for a different time. *
  
 Bring: whatever gear you're comfortable hauling, plus maybe some snacks... I will probably have the bbq going. The plan is to set up in my garage with a few tables out.
  
 In case of rain, I might have an alternative location.


----------



## Velomane

Noon is ideal for me. I will try to bring some pulled pork, buns and slaw for some really, really, really good sandwiches. (Yes, they are that good!).
  
 Folks, have a look at my profile. Let me know what you'd like me to bring.


----------



## q2klepto

Before i throw it up on CAM and Kijiji - anyone interested in a pair of active monitors? Kanto YU5's

 http://www.shopbot.ca/m/?m=kanto+yu5
  
 Hardly use them, and might go back to the ADAMs hehe


----------



## Armaegis

velomane said:


> Noon is ideal for me. I will try to bring some pulled pork, buns and slaw for some really, really, really good sandwiches. (Yes, they are that good!).
> 
> Folks, have a look at my profile. Let me know what you'd like me to bring.


 
  
 Oh man, if that's meat from your smoker I'm super keen for that (incidentally, my parents have been thinking of trying that out; any recommendations for beginner equipment?). I've got some nice feta and hard cheeses in my fridge we can cut up for the sandwiches.
  
  
  


q2klepto said:


> Before i throw it up on CAM and Kijiji - anyone interested in a pair of active monitors? Kanto YU5's
> 
> http://www.shopbot.ca/m/?m=kanto+yu5
> 
> Hardly use them, and might go back to the ADAMs hehe


 
  
 You should try the ADAM A-series of speakers.


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> Location: my home in Fort Richmond (two minutes south of the U of M), send me a pm or text for the exact address. I might post this publicly sometime during the week but will delete soon after.
> We haven't decided on a time...shall we tentatively say 12pm? *Please reply here with your availability or if you have a preference for a different time. *
> 
> Bring: whatever gear you're comfortable hauling, plus maybe some snacks... I will probably have the bbq going. The plan is to set up in my garage with a few tables out.
> ...


 

 I hope you have a strong sturdy table for my 65 lb behemoth. Also, any special requests on what I should bring? 
 Currently I will be bringing:
  
 Ragnarok / Yggy
 Cavalli Liquid Carbon
 Violectric V281
 Modded HE6
 Fostex THX-00
 Audeze LCD-X


----------



## Armaegis

I will have my:
 another modded HE-6
 Sennheiser HD650
 Bryston B60 (maybe a spare 2B as well)
 NuPrime uDSD (maybe the larger IDA-8)
 NuForce HEM8
  
  
 I also have a few Shanling pieces from the tour for you guys to try out: M2, M3 (both daps), H3 (amp). Bring a micro SD card if you want to try out the daps. I can't actually get them to work via usb.


----------



## Viper2005

Also, anyone interested in any of the following that I'm selling?  I'll bring them along in case anyone wants to try them out:
   
 Audeze LCD2.2 Bamboo Pre-fazor - Asking 700.
 Toxic Cables Silver Widow 25.5 awg (the original model in clear jacket) 6ft 1/4 TRS for Audeze (or any headphone with mini-xlr connectors)
 Q-Cables 6 ft Fench Silk 1/4 TRS for Audeze (or any headphone with mini-xlr connectors) Dark Red color


----------



## ri-fi

Noon works.

I will bring:

Raspberry Pi2 with IQaudIO pi-dac+ 
Denon ah a-100
Mad Dog 3.2
NAD HP50
And I can also bring my CMoy portable amp from BioScienceGeek (ebay maker) if anyone is interested. I have a few chips to roll in it as well.


----------



## Velomane

I'll be bringing my Simaudio Moon 430HAD, Ether C, Oppo PM-2. a power bar and laptop. If you want me to bring something else, just say so. If you want me to bring the Blue Circle BmPH, then send a truck and two movers to my place, I'm not hauling that beast without some help.
  
 As I mentioned earlier, I'll be bringing some pulled pork, slaw and buns. Does someone here have a hot plate they can bring to keep the pork hot? Also, some paper plates and napkins would be helpful. These sandwiches are messy.


----------



## Velomane

Also, does anyone have a Chord Mojo? I want to hear what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Armaegis

I have plenty of plates/cups/napkins. If someone could bring some drinks that'd be great.
  
 I've got some feta that needs to be used up. I might pick up some smokies if people want. If I had more time I'd do homemade burgers, but this weekend is a bit scrunched on time for me.
  
 Velomane - I've got my bbq outside so if you bring the pulled pork in a pot that should be fine. Leave the BmPH at home though, my back hurts just thinking about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also I don't think anyone has a Mojo, but @DigitalFreak has a Chord 2Qute


----------



## dscythe

Sorry won't be able to make it, have to work that day


----------



## Armaegis

It was great to see everyone today. Extra thanks to Velomane for bringing the awesome pulled pork sandwiches.
  
 Unfortunately my phone died trying to take pictures, but we had a pretty impressive list of gear on the tables (and even more in the cars that never made it out!).


----------



## Viper2005

Thank you for hosting the meet Nathan, it was an awesome way to spend a Sunday afternoon!  
 It was awesome to see you all again and it was nice to meet you ri-fi!


----------



## Armaegis

As usual I spent more time chatting and eating instead of listening, but I did enjoy a moment feeding the Yggdrasil into my Bryston B60. It was literally the thump of the very first note and I could tell it was far better than the built-in dac in the B60 (which admittedly isn't the greatest). I didn't get a chance to hear the Yggy into the Moon 430HA, but I'm a little afraid to.
  
 I'm surprised how quickly some of you picked out the difference between the 2B and the B60. Not shabby for a $200 upgrade eh?


----------



## Velomane

Thanks for hosting Nathan. It was great to meet up again on such a beautiful day. It's always great to listen to some different gear.


----------



## Armaegis

Ugh, so that UPS parcel that I told you guys about was rejected yet again by Customs. Now they want receipts to prove value... except there are no receipts for something being sent as gift. Argh, so I'm basically just going to reject the shipment and send it back now, because if they go by inflated Canadian msrp then I'll be paying 300+ in brokerage and taxes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 edit: and apparently they opened up the box and didn't even believe the items were used because they "looked new"


----------



## ri-fi

I also want to tip my hat to Armaegis for hosting. This was actually my fist ever headphone meet. It was really nice to talk to some like-minded enthusiasts and some honest opinions about gear. I'm glad my little PI setup was if interest to others.a big thanks to everyone else for being so free and happy to share their gear. Now the problem is I now need a third job for my new headphone want list. Take care everybody and thanks for a great Sunday afternoon.


----------



## q2klepto

Damn sorry i couldnt make it you guys - it was actually my birthday last weekend and i was busy with fam stuff


----------



## Armaegis

So my parcel is *still* stuck in Customs. They don't believe the items are used because they "look new" and still have original boxes. Looks like they are rejecting the paypal statement as insufficient (because it was paid as gift?), so I'm stuck with either sending the parcel back and losing out on shipping, or letting them assign values as they see fit and getting hosed that way.


----------



## q2klepto

Damn you have the worst luck with mail. What did you sell?


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> So my parcel is *still* stuck in Customs. They don't believe the items are used because they "look new" and still have original boxes. Looks like they are rejecting the paypal statement as insufficient (because it was paid as gift?), so I'm stuck with either sending the parcel back and losing out on shipping, or letting them assign values as they see fit and getting hosed that way.




Which is the cheaper solution?


----------



## Armaegis

q2klepto said:


> Damn you have the worst luck with mail. What did you sell?


 
  
 Buying some mini speakers, a Senn HD598se, and a wireless router. Not exactly ground breaking items.
  


viper2005 said:


> Which is the cheaper solution?


 
  
 If I decline shipment and it gets sent back, I lose about $120 USD in shipping costs and have nothing to show for it. If I suck it up on this end (which is sort of like extortion), then I might be paying around $200+ in fees and taxes and brokerage (maybe double that if they decide to go nuts with their "valuation" at inflated Canadian msrp), but at least I'll get the package.


----------



## Velomane

Don't the extortionists have some sort of appeal process? Of course, it is probably a war of attrition with the bureaucrats having a steady stream of zombies designed to wear you down. No wonder people try to circumvent the system.


----------



## Armaegis

I had a UPS agent helping me, who was chatting with someone in the customs office and the reply was once the examining officer opens the package, they have ultimate authority over it and the only way to get your parcel is to give them what they want or send it back and you can try again.
  
  


velomane said:


> Don't the extortionists have some sort of appeal process?


 
  
 In fact, the "process" is that you pay them what they want in order to get your parcel, and then afterwards if you manage to accrue enough paperwork to back up your claim, you can "apply" for a refund of the taxes paid, but not any of the fees associated.


----------



## Viper2005

Well I had a nice surprise at my door today.  It appears I had ordered the Fostex Purplehearts half a year ago and completely forgot all about it  >.<
 Initial impression:  Highs are def smoother than the Mahogany 00's, due to less resonance, and the bass digs so deep that the sub-bass causes my eardrums to tickle!


----------



## Armaegis

viper2005 said:


> Well I had a surprise at my door today.  It appears I had ordered the Fostex Purplehearts and completely forgot all about it  >.<
> Highs are def smoother than the Mahogany 00's, less resonance.  The bass digs so deep that the sub-bass causes my eardrums to tickle!


 
  
  
 Haha, so are the Ebony's gonna show up in a couple months? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 p.s. keep it out of light to preserve the colour; maybe consider adding a coat of wax to further seal it


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> Haha, so are the Ebony's gonna show up in a couple months?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah I'll end up with the whole set by then!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'll keep it in a drawer when not in use, although these are a pretty dark purple to begin with, they might be halfway there already.


----------



## ri-fi

FYI, there is a Micromega Mydac on kijiji right now for 150$. Anyone ever test one of these? Reviews seem pretty positive and the asking price looks pretty low.


----------



## Armaegis

ri-fi said:


> FYI, there is a Micromega Mydac on kijiji right now for 150$. Anyone ever test one of these? Reviews seem pretty positive and the asking price looks pretty low.


 
  
 I've never heard Micromega gear, but yeah that's a nice price. Checking around briefly online it looks like $200 usd in the usual rate.


----------



## Velomane

Anyone here interested in buying my HE-5LE's? Near mint condition, box, 4-pin XLR cable, extra pads. Gotta make way for incoming gear.


----------



## q2klepto

velomane said:


> Anyone here interested in buying my HE-5LE's? Near mint condition, box, 4-pin XLR cable, extra pads. Gotta make way for incoming gear.


 
  
 What do you have coming in?  Utopia?


----------



## Velomane

No, Utopia is a bit too rich for my blood. I got a decent deal an the Elear and a good deal on the HE100 v2. Still awaiting both.


----------



## q2klepto

HE-1000 v2? Nice! Selling the HE-6s?


----------



## Velomane

Yeah, couldn't pass up on the HE1000's. If I don't like them then I should be able to recoup 100% of my cost. As for the HE-6's, I doubt I will ever part with them.


----------



## Armaegis

Ouch, this past month has been painful for me with unexpected house renos. I've been trying to sell off some gear, but geez nothing but lowballs.


----------



## ecwl

Armaegis suggested I say hi. So hi everyone. I'm a fellow Winnipegger. I was not a big head-fi guy, more speakers, until I was in Winnipeg a few years back and then I found myself studying late night so I got myself a Sennheiser HD650 and Benchmark DAC1 to not disturb my neighbors. You can see my current gear in my profile. I was going to ask to join the last meet but work and life schedule didn't permit. Will try to make it next time.


----------



## bearFNF

Hey all,

I will be in Winnipeg next Tuesday Oct 4th for UoM ASE career fair. The fair runs from 3 to 7 pm. If anyone is up for lunch mini meet I can bring some gear early.


----------



## Armaegis

bearfnf said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I will be in Winnipeg next Tuesday Oct 4th for UoM ASE career fair. The fair runs from 3 to 7 pm. If anyone is up for lunch mini meet I can bring some gear early.


 
  
 I'd be game for that. I live two minutes from the U of M, so we can meet up at my house.
  
 Anyone else?


----------



## Velomane

armaegis said:


> bearfnf said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...




Damn. Working until 4. I'll see if I can get rid of that shift. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ri-fi

If it was Wednesday I could swing it. but Tuesday is probably not doable... unless it was maybe after work hours.


----------



## Velomane

I am unable to get out of my shift on Tuesday. Thanks anyway, to Bear and Armaegis.


----------



## Armaegis

Well it's an open invite if anyone else is interested. I'm down in Fort Richmond.
  
 Bear, what time works for you?


----------



## bearFNF

I was thinking I would leave Roseau at 9am which puts me in Winnipeg at around 11am. It looks like setup at the U start around 1:30. I will know Monday exactly what time I need to show up at the site. 

 So for now lets say 11am-1pm. If that works for you.


----------



## Armaegis

Cool, works for me. I'll pick up some smokies or something.
  
 If there's no one else confirmed, we could just shoot the breeze and not worry too much about gear. I mean, I'd love to hear the 009 and BHSE, but that's a worrisome amount of gear to bring across the border.


----------



## bearFNF

armaegis said:


> Cool, works for me. I'll pick up some smokies or something.
> 
> If there's no one else confirmed, we could just shoot the breeze and not worry too much about gear. I mean, I'd love to hear the 009 and BHSE, but that's a worrisome amount of gear to bring across the border.


 Great that sounds good, I'll probably just bring some more transportable gear. Like my liquid carbon qp1r and some other portable stuff. I'll also bring my HD800 the HE500 jergulors and my GH1G. 

I was kind of hoping my liquid gold and my Explorer would have been here by now. I'd like to set up a meet down here in Roseau once that gear shows up.


----------



## Armaegis

I don't think I've really got anything that you haven't heard before. Velomane and Viper2005 are the guys with all the cool toys.


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> I don't think I've really got anything that you haven't heard before. Velomane and Viper2005 are the guys with all the cool toys.


 

 Unfortunately I have to work on Tuesday as well


----------



## q2klepto

velomane said:


> No, Utopia is a bit too rich for my blood. I got a decent deal an the Elear and a good deal on the HE100 v2. Still awaiting both.


 
  
 Hey Velo - where did you get your Elear? I'm seriously thinking of selling my Crack w/ Speedball with HD800SD for an Elear and just drive it off my NFB 15.32


----------



## Armaegis

q2klepto said:


> Hey Velo - where did you get your Elear? I'm seriously thinking of selling my Crack w/ Speedball with HD800SD for an Elear and just drive it off my NFB 15.32


 
  
 He got it from me through one of my connections.


----------



## bearFNF

armaegis said:


> I don't think I've really got anything that you haven't heard before. Velomane and Viper2005 are the guys with all the cool toys.



Anything you want me to bring in particular to eat for lunch or gear to see/listen to?


----------



## Velomane

Once they show up I'll let you know. Maybe we can have a small meet up.


----------



## Armaegis

bearfnf said:


> Anything you want me to bring in particular to eat for lunch or gear to see/listen to?


 
  
 Nothing in particular comes to mind other than the stax, but it's not worth the trouble hauling those across the border. Anything you're curious about on my end?


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, so what do you think about putting together another meet perhaps in early November? I think a few of us will have some new toys by then.


----------



## Velomane

Sounds like a good idea to me. If we start planning now, perhaps more people can get set up their schedules to make it there.


----------



## ecwl

Sounds like a good idea. I can bring my Chord Mojo and DAVE. I'd be curious to hear how they pair with HE1000v2 and Elear. And whether those headphones would fit my small head...


----------



## Armaegis

Some good deals on kijiji lately...
 Sennheiser HD555 (easy mod to 595) for $55: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/winnipeg/sennheiser-hd555-headphones/1205630556
 Sennheiser PXC250-ii for $60: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/winnipeg/sennheiser-pxc-250-2/1200375143
 Beyerdynamic DT880 pro for $120: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/winnipeg/beyerdynamic-dt880-pro/1205292423
 Beyerdynamic DT770/32ohm for $90: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/winnipeg/beyerdynamic-dt770-32-ohm/1200149386


----------



## Armaegis

velomane said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me. If we start planning now, perhaps more people can get set up their schedules to make it there.


 
  


ecwl said:


> Sounds like a good idea. I can bring my Chord Mojo and DAVE. I'd be curious to hear how they pair with HE1000v2 and Elear. And whether those headphones would fit my small head...


 
  
 Well let's start throwing out some potential dates. Do weeknights or weekends work better? Before or after Remembrance day?


----------



## ri-fi

My vote is for after. I was thinking of bringing my new (old) pair of audio technica at-706 electrets. If anyone was interested I could also bring my raspberry PI set up again. It seemed to have gone over well last time.


----------



## ecwl

armaegis said:


> Well let's start throwing out some potential dates. Do weeknights or weekends work better? Before or after Remembrance day?


 
 I was wondering if people prefer a weekend afternoon more than evenings. For me, it's mainly because it's a bit of a drive for me after work through traffic to get to Fort Garry. But I'm alright with evenings too. I'm good with any weekend in November. I've heard so much about Rasperry Pi but have never even seen one. Very neat.


----------



## Velomane

Ri-fi, I'd love to have another listen to your RasPi. ecwl, please bring your Chord gear, I want to hear what people are talking about. Viper, if you can make it, I sure hope your 4's are back from the shop. Folks, let me know what you would like me bring, though I already have an idea what that might be.
  
 I don't yet have my November schedule, but I know that I'm off on Saturday the 12th. The sooner we can set a date, the better the odds of me getting the day off if I happen to be scheduled to work.


----------



## Armaegis

Unfortunately, Saturdays are virtually impossible for me as I have work in the afternoon and evening.
  
 Weeknights and Sundays are better for me.
  
 How about Remembrance day itself... Are people busy that day?


----------



## ecwl

I'm free Remembrance Day and Sundays. I can probably accommodate if it's Monday, Tuesday or Friday weeknights. It's harder for Wednesday/Thursday weeknights for me. I'm sure we will figure something out.


----------



## Velomane

I think I can make it on Remembrance Day. I'd prefer the afternoon.


----------



## ri-fi

I could also do rememberance day afternoon.


----------



## Velomane

Hmmm...at least four of us for Remembrance Day. Out of the murkiness of personal and professional commitments, I'm beginning to see at least a mini-meet.


----------



## Armaegis

Viper is out of town right now, but if he's not working again I'm sure he'd be interested.


----------



## ecwl

Are people going to Advance Electronics headphone event next weekend? They didn't specify what they're showcasing but I see Focal and HiFiMan are listed as brands they'll showcase.


----------



## q2klepto

Theres a headphone event? I might stop by there on Saturday afternoon.
  
 Interested in listening to Elears.


----------



## Armaegis

ecwl said:


> Are people going to Advance Electronics headphone event next weekend? They didn't specify what they're showcasing but I see Focal and HiFiMan are listed as brands they'll showcase.


 
  
   
I could possibly stop by Saturday early evening, or Sunday afternoon. We could coordinate a bit if others are going.


----------



## ecwl

On the advance electronics website, it seems the event is only for next Friday afternoon till evening 1-8pm and Saturday 10am-5pm. And it seems they want people to RSVP. Not sure why. They never asked me when I'd show up when I RSVP'd. And with work, I'll probably sneak out to drop by whenever I can. I normally carry my portable setup to work anyway.


----------



## Armaegis

I just signed up as well. The last time Velomane and I went, we brought some of our own gear with us. Though I don't actually have much for a portable setup... the HE-6 + speaker amp is really more of a home rig


----------



## Velomane

Well, looking at the Advance website, I can't find anything about a headphone event. Can someone send me a link? What I did find was their headphone page. Nothing there to jump for joy.


----------



## ecwl

https://advance.mb.ca/pages/the-advance-music-to-your-ears-event


----------



## Velomane

Thx


----------



## Armaegis

I know a few other friends going on Saturday, though not sure what time yet. I'm thinking I could make it after work and be there between 6-7pm. How about everyone else?


----------



## ecwl

I thought Advance is closed on Saturday at 5pm... I thought the hours are Friday 1-8pm, Saturday 10am-5pm.
 Anyway, whenever I can sneak out of work, I'd drop by. Who knows when that'll be.
 More excited about Remembrance Day afternoon...


----------



## Armaegis

Hey @Velomane, have you heard that there's an active bi-amped version of the LS50 coming out? It looks super interesting.
 http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/10/future-fi-now-kefs-ls50-wireless-active-loudspeaker/


----------



## Armaegis

ecwl said:


> I thought Advance is closed on Saturday at 5pm... I thought the hours are Friday 1-8pm, *Saturday 10am-5pm*.
> Anyway, whenever I can sneak out of work, I'd drop by. Who knows when that'll be.
> More excited about Remembrance Day afternoon...


 
  
 D'oh, looks like I won't be able to make it on Saturday then as I work until 5pm. Maybe Friday then...???


----------



## Velomane

armaegis said:


> Hey @Velomane, have you heard that there's an active bi-amped version of the LS50 coming out? It looks super interesting.
> http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/10/future-fi-now-kefs-ls50-wireless-active-loudspeaker/


 

 I read about these somewhere else, can't recall the site. These are exciting times in audio, at least for me. Maybe it's time to actually redo my living room. Then I'd have the perfect excuse for these babies!


----------



## Armaegis

Did you ever see the ridiculous PA setup that I had in the basement? The speakers are 90lb each, bi-amped with a couple Brystons. I've used that for bands to fill a small auditorium.


----------



## Velomane

So, in a parallel universe, you're a roadie for the Meatloaf? Is that what you're trying to tell us?


----------



## Armaegis

Hah, almost! I don't have enough for an arena show... but I could do a small concert in a gym. I have enough gear to set up a show for a 5-7 piece band.


----------



## q2klepto

The Bryston Model T Signature speakers look amazing, wish i had that kind of money to spend on speakers heh.
  
 Been thinking of the Emotiva T1 speakers to replace my bookshelfs


----------



## Armaegis

You moving up to full sized floorstanders now?


----------



## q2klepto

Just for the home theatre - using 4" Energy mini-Veritas right now i got from CAM a couple years ago.  I have a decent SVS sub - but i think the bookshelfs need to get upgraded. 

 Not super familiar with home theatre amps/speakers...kinda looking at Emotiva T1s and the A500 amp ..looks like a good mid level setup for under $2k


----------



## Velomane

Anyone going to Advance today? q2klepto, if you want to hear the Elears, you better hope they have them there because my deal fell through. It would seem that Focal has let down some people.


----------



## Armaegis

I was thinking to go this afternoon.
@Velomane do you have a time in mind?


----------



## Velomane

I doubt I can make it either today or tomorrow. Work and family obligations take precedence.


----------



## q2klepto

velomane said:


> Anyone going to Advance today? q2klepto, if you want to hear the Elears, you better hope they have them there because my deal fell through. It would seem that Focal has let down some people.




Aw man that sucks.. I'll probably try to make it out there tomorrow afternoon around 2 for a few minutes 

Is there more info on the meet? Not really sure what's happening there lol


----------



## Armaegis

Ugh, got a parking ticket today in front of Advance. You can't park on the street at 3:30pm and they nailed me literally just minutes after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 All that just to bring you guys these impressions...
  
 (in brief for now; I'll write more later)
  
 Focal Elear: good tonal balance, smooth, airy but not as much as HD800, gentle rolloff at both ends
  
 Focal Utopia - brighter than Elear, slightly tizzy?, ever so slightly more resolving but that could be due to tonal balance rather than technicalities; not worth the huge price difference in my opinion; when you're into that kind of money you're better off chasing planars or stax
  
 - the above were run off a Naim dac/amp which I wonder if it was holding them back
  
  
 Audioquest Nighthawk - better than last time since I could get a proper seal now, and they have extra pads to try, darker than Elear, there's also a really good sale on these that you can only get in store (I promised not to say online, but it's a really good price guys)
  
 Audioquest Nightowl - closed version of the Nighthawk, kinda similar tonality but obviously it's has the typical closed sound; I preferred the suede pads over the leather by a good margin; leather was really congested
  
 Stax 009 - well this was the standout winner for me; it's not without it's flaws and a certain paperiness in the upper mids, but if I ever give up the HE-6 it might be for something similar to this
  
 Grado whatever - can't remember the numbers, but I tried the latest metal and wooden ones. Eh, I'm not a grado fan, they all kinda sound the same to me with varying degrees of honk. I don't feel the upper end models are even remotely worth the premiums. Stick with the low/mid range if you're going Grado
  
 Hifiman HE-1000v2 - keeping in mind my bias for the HE-6, there 1000v2 definitely has the Hifiman house sound and it's certainly good, but I don't think it's a significant step up from the Edition X, which brings us to...
  
 Hifiman Edition X - ... which I don't think is a significant step up from the 560 which is a fraction of the price
  
 Hifiman Edition S - surprisingly decent/not fantastic/not bad, mid centric bubble? good price though, kinda odd fit on my head (probably better for narrow heads), converts between open and closed but it doesn't actually sound that different in either mode, build quality is odd: it feels solid yet kinda kludgy at the same time


----------



## Armaegis

Also, yes we are still planning on the meet for Nov 11th. But other than that we don't have any solid details.


----------



## Velomane

Thanks for the impressions. What were the 009's run off of? FWIW, I'm really happy with my HE-1000v2's. I haven't taken them off since getting them. It's one reason I'm not really bothered by the Elears falling through.
  
 And thanks for the contribution to the city's coffers.


----------



## Armaegis

The Stax 009 was run off one of their own amps, I forget the number (maybe the 007 amp? it gets confusing when the numbers are all the same).
  
 I liked the 1000v2, and they are super comfy. I felt they had an airier sound compared to the HE-6, but the HE-6 carries more grunt in the lower end. I had my HE-6 in the car but didn't want to haul the whole thing out. At least they were running them out of the 430HA so there was good amping behind it.
  
 I really wish they had a different amp for the Focals. The NAIM unit is a complete unknown to me.


----------



## Armaegis

p.s. for anyone going to Advance tonight/tomorrow, if you meet other keen people feel free to tell them about our upcoming meet and collect an email address for me. The more the merrier!


----------



## ecwl

velomane said:


> Thanks for the impressions. What were the 009's run off of? FWIW, I'm really happy with my HE-1000v2's. I haven't taken them off since getting them. It's one reason I'm not really bothered by the Elears falling through.
> 
> And thanks for the contribution to the city's coffers.


 
 I'm sure Armaegis would agree with me that the HE-1000v2 sounds better than the Elear. I also found the Elear's earpads exceedingly uncomfortable, squishing my head really hard. You're definitely not missing out.


----------



## Velomane

After exchanging a few PM's with Armaegis, I quickly got my butt down to Advance. I didn't mind the Elear, not uncomfortable to me, and a pleasing sound. The Utopia sounded pretty good too, but certainly not 5 grand good. The same could be said for the 009's. I think I'll just settle for my HE-6's and HE1000v2 for now. I did pick up a pair of the Nighthawks. I'm hoping to keep these at work to plug into my QP1R DAP. I'm listening to them as I write this. A closer soundstage than either Hifimans and a more prominent bottom end. Of course, this is with 15 minutes of listening, so much too early to say how they'll fit it in with my preferred sound.
  
 Ri-fi was there too. Had a bit of a chat.


----------



## ri-fi

yes I made my way down. It was nice to see Velomane, someone to bounce impressions off of. I went to hear the Stax. I really likes the L-500s. I went looking for mid-level fun open cans and thought the R2e sounded really good with jazz but a little aggressive on female vocals. it felt like a great headphone if you knew exactly what you wanted to use them for. I went hoping to be able to compare some planars of the same price, but they only had HIFIMAN 400is in my price range. I thought they sounded pretty good, but they didn't wow enough for me to pull out my wallet. they are nice cans, but just didn't pull me in. I'm sure everyone knows all this, but hopefully that helps people at least know what is there to listen to.


----------



## q2klepto

Nighthawks too! Nice haha
  
 Was it packed there? I was hoping to bring my gear to either swap me to keep or try to change up my HD800SD + speedball. Maybe even take a few pics with my cables - if i feel like making one right now heh
  
 Guess the Elear's not living up to the hype


----------



## Armaegis

Geez, seems I missed a bunch of you guys today. I did wind up chatting with a few random guys and telling them about our meet Nov 11th, so hopefully we'll get some new faces.
  
 I actually thought both Focal headphones were quite comfortable. My brief impressions would indeed put the 1000v2 above the Elear, though while my above post said the Elear was airy sounding, I think the 1000v2 is even moreso. Not necessarily in a bad way, just simply is.
  
 The Focals strike me as headphones that take a bit of time to get into. The Hifimans can give you an immediate sense of how they play, but I felt like the Focals need some ear settling time. I could see myself getting into the Elear (maybe at reduced pricing *ahem*), but not the Utopia at that price or even discounted. At $5k that's stax territory, and even then I'm not sure I would ever chase that high. I used to have the SR-007 and I think that's as high as I'm willing to go with where Stax technology currently is. I liked the L-500's too (forgot to mention them earlier), but I heard them next to the 009 and there was no contest save for the massive price difference.
  
 As for whether the Elear lives up to the hype... well I think given where the headphone market is right now, they're about right. Good performance at the $1k bracket, though in my opinion it's not going to dethrone the HD800 for technique, but for general consumer sound appeal and aesthetics it's definitely higher. If the Utopia were maybe in the $2k bracket I wouldn't blink, but $4k is just ridiculous.
  
 Out of the headphones I heard today, I'm still gonna give the nod to the Nighthawk (on sale) for the price/performance win this weekend. If you find the Senn HD600/650 not lively enough and want some more kick, the Nighthawk is a good sidestep. I'd still give the midrange resolution point to the Senn, though bass goes to the Nighthawk.


----------



## Leftbehind

Hey! I'm another Winnipegger and just wanted to check in  as someone who can come to meets. Was just at Advance for their show and it seems like they're interested in hosting meets and contributing to the headphone community which is pretty cool.
  
 If you went to the meet up, could you give me any indication of who you were so I know who is who? I was the guy in the turtleneck/black jeans.
  
 Will write up some impressions after I eat some food and open a beer.
  
 Some words about what I heard:
  
 I should start by saying I have a pair of Lambda pro, an older headphone that the rep said sat somewhere between the L500 and 009 they had. Which I would agree with, but that's a wide gap. I can also say that I own these headphone and use them as a reference, and they are likely my favorite headphone I own, but I'm also interested in getting something I can bring with me on trips without having to lug around a voltage thinger and such.
  
 I started with Hifiman :
  
 The 400i was good, and is definitely in a league of the HD600 and 650. I find it similiar to the 650 without rolled off treble. It's a bit too congested to me, and wasn't really my think. My favorite headphones are the AKG K7-- line and the Stax, so I like an open airy sound, though I liked the 400i, it didn't deliver on that.  For the price, it's not bad, but a hard sell against the Hd600 which is cheaper.
  
 The Edition X- Very open, airy, and detailed compared to Sennhesier HD600, and 650, it's somewhere around the 800. I didn't directly compare, but it's close I think. The treble seemed a bit peaky, which could be fun if you like treble like I do, but I could see it being a problem for a lot of people.
  
 He1k  : Basically the Edition X with flatter highs and a slight bit more detail. 
  
  
  
 I moved to STAX --
  
 A 2170 system is under $1000, and if you're not a basshead, to me this was  the best deal there. It was airy, open, very detailed in the treble, comfortable , and just exactly what I want out of a headphone, with a bit lacking in the bass. I would make this trade if I had 1000$ budget. Same build as my lambda pro-- ****ty.
  
 L500: Repairs the bass, adds a bit of detail, and smooths out the sound sig a bit. Great headphone. Same build as my lambda pro, ****ty. 
  
 009: Probably my dream headphone. Only slightly better in terms of sound than my Lambda Pro, but with a way better build quality. I tried the 007 headphone amp and the solid state amp. To my ears the solid state, previously being used to drive the L500 is much better. The extension and both ends while remaining non sibilant and not feeling overpowering in the bass was just perfect.
 It's expensive. Too expensive. I liked their amps though.
  
 I then went to the Focal room and spent a great deal of time there.  I want something new and different in my system and I've been considering the HD800.
  
 I really liked the build and comfort of both elear and utopia.
 The Elear was not as comfortable as the HD800 and the drivers seemed to sit closer to your ear which I think is where I noticed the biggest difference in sound.
  
 That said, the Elear was pretty similar tonally to the HD800, but didn't do staging as well. The HD800 I found placed instruments slightly better, and created a large soundstage further from my ears. The HD800 is great for people who like a wide, open and airy soundstage, and was closer to the presentation of HE X than Elear(in terms of presentation only).  The Utopia offered a great upgrade, and really was as fantastic headphone, but was expensive as hell. I'm not sure what made them decide it was worth so much more than the Elear, or where these numbers come from. 
 If I didn't already own a Stax, the best value would be the 2170 and L500, followed by the HD800 slightly ahead of the Elear. I think I liked the HE X more than the Elear, but it's more expensive and the treble isn't for everyone, however,  I think the HE560 was left out almost on purpose. That headphone comes close to beating the HE X, and many other headphones. I think it would have been a game changer to have around.
  
 I didn't listen to the Nighthawk at the meet but I had for a week awhile back. It's a fun headphone, super detailed and fun texture in the bass. Good only as compliment to other headphones that are more analytical imo.


----------



## q2klepto

Hey @LeftBehind! I hung out with you and another young dude at the Focal room! I'm the dude who lugged his HD800SD and TH-X00 lol
  
 I didnt have too much time so i tried to just listen to the big boys. Unfortunately when I got there I spent way too much time at the Nighthawk table...and not that big of fan of the Nighthawks, sounded really dark & congested..and liked the closed version even less. 
  
 Then went and checked out the Hifiman setup, and really really liked the HE-1000 v2s..just played some Classical, and I think some Adele and it just sounded so clean and layered..probably edged out the Utopia for me.
  
 The Utopia looked amazing compared to the HE1000, the styling looked better in person than in pics imo - preferred its build and looks to the HD800..its too bad it was a bit noisy on the floor, they sounded really good but i think its price tag made me expect something more. Could tell a pretty noticeable difference between the Elears, in terms of seperation/clarity/soundstage. 
  
 $5999CAD tho  

 Maybe my only upgrade right now is a used HE-1000 v2..maybe...and just run it off my Audio-gd NBF15...sell my HD800 and Speedball for it.  Just really wish it looked more premium  
  
 We spoke with the Advance Electronics dude and he said he could definitely setup more meets, and easily fit around 12-15 people.
  
 I'll try and reach out to him and get regular meets going!


----------



## ecwl

I'm new to this group and have yet to attend a meet so I'd defer everything to the long-time participants of the meets. I wasn't sure if people are keen on having Advance sponsor the meets. I know American Hi-Fi carries Oppo PM1/PM3 and MrSpeakers Ether C headphones and Chord DAC/amp and the owner also probably wouldn't mind sponsoring meets but he thought he doesn't want to intrude. It also brings up the issue of whether Advance would be okay if people bring in say DACs and headphones they don't carry to the meets they sponsor. If they are okay, I suspect most of us would be okay? I guess the main advantage of having a dealer sponsored event is that the dealer would have stuff that none of us have that we can try. And there is a physical space with lots power sources to setup multiple gears.


----------



## Armaegis

@q2klepto did you try both pads with the Nighthawks? I didn't like the leather ones, but the "ultrasuede" were much better
  
 It's interesting that you guys spoke with some Advance guys that said they'd be open to hosting meets. I mentioned a couple times that I'm the local meet organizer and nobody mentioned anything about collaborating. Or maybe I was just talking with the wrong guys.


----------



## ecwl

armaegis said:


> It's interesting that you guys spoke with some Advance guys that said they'd be open to hosting meets. I mentioned a couple times that I'm the local meet organizer and nobody mentioned anything about collaborating. Or maybe I was just talking with the wrong guys.


 
 Personally, I wonder if the issue was that until recently, Advance never really carried a lot of decent quality >$200 headphones. So for them, they may have had less incentive to host meets. Now that they started carrying Sennheiser HD650, HD800S, Audioquest Nighthawk and Simaudio 430HA, Naim UnitiQute 2, Audioquest Dragonfly, they may be more keen on using the meets as a means to sell their current product line. I think hosting meets are tricky for dealers. What if a member brings a product that people like better than the products you carry. You've just hosted a meet that promoted your competitors' products. Personally, I think that is a bit short-sighted because if you have a full complement of products in stock as a dealer, I think you should be able to offer something, even if it's not DAC/headphones, it could be cable or sources, etc. That said, with online competition being very strong and a tendency for most of us to ask for discounts, it's very hard for dealers to keep things in stock for customers to demo. Not sure what the answer is. Regardless, not our problem.


----------



## Armaegis

Advance is a traditional hifi dealership, which means there is a large markup on pricing. This covers all the expenses of overhead, employees, warranty/servicing facilities, blah blah blah, and importantly the ability to test and try things out beforehand.
  
 The headphone market however has not really existed in this space (with the notable exception of Grado) until recently, with all the big manufacturers slowly getting into the game. There has to be a viable profit margin for it to be worthwhile to a dealership. You have to account for wear'n'tear on demo units which probably eventually just get sold as b-stock, potential damages, and a funny one people forget about with headphones is sanitation. When I was at the event on Friday there was one guy that came in who was sweaty and reeked quite badly. I did not want to try out any headphones after him, and frankly if I were a rep running a booth I would have kindly asked him to at least wipe down his face in the bathroom.


----------



## bearFNF

I now have my LAu in house. I thought that I'd throw out an inquiry again about having a meet in Roseau, MN some time in November or December on a Saturday or Sunday. There is a good meeting room in the building I live in. I would have most of my gear moved in there for you guys to listen to; BHSE, LAu, LL2 SS, Taboo mkIII, Yggy, etc. Just need to know if this is something you guys are interested in. If so when? 

If it's only a couple people we could have it in my apartment.


----------



## Armaegis

If I'm doing one here on Nov 11th, maybe let's see if people can make a trip out in December?


----------



## bearFNF

Sounds good. November 11th is Veterans day here so I will not be able to make it up there.


----------



## q2klepto

Best days that work for me are Wed around 4-6pm or Saturday afternoons 2-5pm


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah it's "Remembrance day" up here which is essentially the same thing. I figured the holiday would make it easier for some of us to meet up.


----------



## q2klepto

The Focal guys are gonna be at Advance till around 6 today - ill probably swing by again quick, i forgot to take pictures of their sweet sweet Utopia.

 Maybe Ill have more head time with them. 
  
 Altho Arma kinda freaked me out with the greaseball people haha


----------



## Armaegis

They need some of these:
 http://www.scansound.com/index.php/sterile-covers.html


----------



## Velomane

armaegis said:


> They need some of these:
> http://www.scansound.com/index.php/sterile-covers.html


 

 You gonna have some of those if our olfactorilly offensive fellow hobbyist shows up?


----------



## Armaegis

Maybe I'll have to look into facial wetnaps. Failing that, perhaps some paper towels and a bottle of rubbing alcohol will do.


----------



## Armaegis

@acidbasement; @ajm ; @HeadCred ; @mythless; @SennheiserMiser ; @lwc726; @cyberidd; @ri-fi;
@Awah; @Trapper32; @theblackfox; @Pincher; @hotaudio40; @orkney; @dahan; @aqsw;
@sckeith; @JFroese; @deeplogic; @Vault101; @SVC52; @Ckaz; @yoyea; @panda-R;
@DigitalFreak; @bvan37; @Greyowl; @DocTavia; @PhrozenLife; @ElmerK; @gnuZ; @JasonLam;  
@dscythe; @sunjigglet; @howlndog; @fantus; @Kevorkazito; @Docks; @Tuco1965; @bearFNF
@devouringone3; @mechamits; @n9eryeah; @cannednoob; @ThickGlasses; @Viper2005; @Velomane
@dakki12345; @tacgunner1; @JayMitch; @q2klepto; @ashmeet908; @cocopro; @drambit; @Beefy
@amtasd; @ecwl; @Leftbehind
  
 Ok let's hope the big list above actually pokes people.
  
 So we've got the next meetup scheduled for Friday November 11th. Tentatively set for 1pm, in Lindenwoods.
 If you do not know the address, send me a PM or text.


----------



## Velomane

That works for me. Anyone want me to bring the 430HAD?


----------



## Armaegis

I'll vote yes to that. Maybe I'll even listen to it with the Yggy this time


----------



## ecwl

I was going to bring the Chord Mojo because I thought somebody wanted to listen to it. It's 3.5mm jack output so may need adaptors and I only have cheap ones. People can look at my profile to see what else they'd like me to bring. As long as it's not the entire home... haha


----------



## Velomane

#Armaegis, I'll be sure to bring it. Have you reached out to Dustin?
  
 #ecwl, You have a Utopia? Wow, be sure to bring it as well as the Dave and Mojo. I have a QP1R DAP with 1/8" line out, do you have a connector to enable to plug it into your Mojo?


----------



## ecwl

velomane said:


> #ecwl, You have a Utopia? Wow, be sure to bring it as well as the Dave and Mojo. I have a QP1R DAP with 1/8" line out, do you have a connector to enable to plug it into your Mojo?




Sure. I thought people were tired of Utopia at Advance. And mine is not burnt in. But I can bring Mojo, DAVE and Utopia.
Any male to male 1/8" (3.5mm) cable be it stereo or mono should work with the QP1R DAP and Mojo. Except because all modern Chord DACs are very jitter immune due to the DPLL and the Pulse Array DAC, they sound better with Toslink than with coaxial. Using coaxial digital input just injects RF noise into the DAC and worsens sound quality. So you'll get more bang from a regular Toslink connection from QP1R to Mojo. The only issue with DAVE Toslink input is that it doesn't work with high end Toslink cables with big plugs as the space is small. But since the DACs are very jitter immune, you can get away with crappier Toslink cables.


----------



## Armaegis

velomane said:


> #Armaegis, I'll be sure to bring it. Have you reached out to Dustin?


 
  
 edit: I just sent him a message.


----------



## Leftbehind

I will be there. I'll bring my Stax and old ass HE-300. I have a new $300 TFZ iem coming in the mail as a review copy. Hopefully it's here before the meet and you can all try it as well.


----------



## Armaegis

I've got one of these coming in for review: https://www.wolfearaudio.ca/products/makoyi-transformer-coupled-tube-headphone-amp
 So hopefully it gets here before Nov 11th.
  
 I should also hopefully be getting the Soundaware M1pro daps next week as well.


----------



## acidbasement

Thanks for the poke, I'll try to come to the meet! Not sure if I have any gear you haven't already heard a million times before, but I could probably bring my hd600 and Millet MAX if anyone wants. 
I'll be in town for a concert the night before. If anyone is into metal, Fleshgod Apocalypse (Italy) are playing at the Park Theatre on the 10th, with support from Arkona (Russia) and The Agonist (Montreal I think). FA and Arkona are two of the best live bands on the planet.


----------



## dscythe

Hey, I usually check in here every now and then just to lurk, glad to see this thread is becoming more active. I'll try and make the meet on the 11th, I haven't gotten anything new so I'll just bring my same rig if people want (AKG K702, matrix m stage, Fiio E10) and as always, snacks.


----------



## q2klepto

armaegis said:


> I've got one of these coming in for review: https://www.wolfearaudio.ca/products/makoyi-transformer-coupled-tube-headphone-amp
> So hopefully it gets here before Nov 11th.
> 
> I should also hopefully be getting the Soundaware M1pro daps next week as well.


 
  
 Oh man for that price tag i think it should have a better casing - thought it was a DIY project at first


----------



## Armaegis

Huzzah, looks like we've got some more people joining the fray! I might need to wrangle an extra table at this rate.
  
  


q2klepto said:


> Oh man for that price tag i think it should have a better casing - thought it was a DIY project at first


 
  
  
 It's a bit up there, but we'll see how it sounds. There's lot of heavy iron in that thing (transformers and chokes) which does add up costs very quickly.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, I spotted a Beyer DT880pro on kijiji at a good price: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/winnipeg/beyerdynamic-dt880-pro/1211804675?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
  
 The guy also has a K701, but at a lousy price.


----------



## amtasd

HI guys, I will be joining on November 11, as well. Will bring HIFIMAN Edition X, and E07K.Thanks.


----------



## Armaegis

amtasd said:


> HI guys, I will be joining on November 11, as well. Will bring HIFIMAN Edition X, and E07K.Thanks.


 
  
 Glad to see you on-board. Looks like we're going to have a couple new faces around this time!
  
 I'm also hopefully going to have one of these sent in time for the meet: http://www.neurochrome.com/hp-1-ultra-high-end-headphone-amp/


----------



## acidbasement

Did you guys see that Massdrop are selling Sennheiser HD6xx (with 650 drivers) for $200 USD? Pretty much a no-brainer IMO.
  
 However, they ship with a courier I think, so you might want to get them sent to a US address or eat some heavy brokerage fees at the border.
  
 *edit: I see that it's on the front page of HF. So, maybe it's only applicable news for those of us who only login here to use the Winnipeg thread.


----------



## Armaegis

The hype is mad for those. I predict they will do a second run shortly since they are already well over the limit. 
  
 I don't know which courier is it, but if it's UPS you'll probably be looking at an additional $80-100 after brokerage and taxes to bring it into country.


----------



## Armaegis

Beep Beep. The meet is still on for this Friday, aiming for 1pm. It will be in Lindenwoods. If you don't know where, send me a PM.
  
 I've got a Wolf Ear Makoyi in for review. Hopefully in the next day or so I'll get a Neurochrome HP-1. Really looking forward to pitting these Canadian made amps against some of the other stuff we've got.


----------



## Velomane

Looking forward to it. Do you still need a table? I can't really help you there, but I was thinking we could just pile stuff on the piano, right?


----------



## Armaegis

I've got a folding table and a small rolling desk... I think that'll be sufficient, otherwise I can always pull up some of the big subwoofers from downstairs that are big enough to use as tables


----------



## q2klepto

6XX will be ~$350CAD after all said and done - pretty great if you dont already have a decent pair of open backs.  They scale really well to gear too apparently. 
  
 Theyre the TH-X00 of this holiday season lol


----------



## Leftbehind

Just got the TFZ Balance 2M and will bring that to meet. I'll post a review hopefully just before. 
 Solid p1 competition at the exact same price. 
  
  
 Here:
  
*Packaging:*
 The box is actually quite large, mostly due to the big leather case it comes with. There is also a felt pouch that most people will probably end up using. If you want to travel though and bring most of your accessories with you (including a small amplifier) the big case is really handy. I’ve managed to fit in my Fiio Q1, some extra tips and adapters, and a usb cable. The case feels solid and looks premium and is probably the best looking case I’ve seen come with an IEM, although it’s not waterproof.
 There are two sets of single flange tips in 4 sizes, 1 large double flange, and 1 medium foam tips. I tried them all out and go into the differences in sound below. There’s also a shirt clip and ear guides. The ear guides may be necessary for some, as the memory part of the stock cable doesn’t hold that well. I didn’t need the ear guides.
 Two important notes:
 I don’t have any really neutral IEMs. My reference for what is neutral is a STAX Lambda Pro.
 This was a review copy provided by TFZ.
*Build*
 Im going to start with the cable because it was my favorite. It has a cool, rope like texture, and is just the right length. It doesn’t tangle, and it’s extremely light. The right angle is a bit bulky for my liking. It happens to be the same size and oval shape as the connector on my phone case, but I could see this not fitting most phone cases because it has such a wide oval shape. The covering of the angled connector has the TFZ logo in red on the black cable. You can actually see through the big L connect and see that there is a normal sized connect under it. They didn’t need to make it any bigger, really.
 The build of the actual earphone is hit and miss. They’re quite large and heavy. This makes them feel really good quality. So they’re large, they’re heavy, and they’re covered in gold paint. I don’t like how the gold looks. It’s shiny, and it chips easily. Using paint has caused problems with a lot of IEMs and it’s probably the only real flaw I can find with the build. Aside from the look, it’s not going to hold up.
 TFZ also included their upgrade cable. This thing is awesome. It’s light, pliable, doesn’t tangle, has a heavy duty right angle connector and the memory wire comes basically preset to the perfect angle. This thing retails for $50 and I recommend it to anyone who needs a cable and doesn’t mind a giant connection.
*Sound:*
  
 The Balance 2M is part of a new reference line-up intended to have a flat FR. I think at some point it’s important that they recognized their previous IEMs were heavily V shaped. Something I’ve seen from many over seas IEM manufacturers is they all claim their IEM is either ‘big bass’ or ‘reference’ regardless of the actual sound. I’m going to first outline the differences between the tips, then go into the sound signature overall with the tips that I think gave it the most ‘balanced’.
  
*Double Flange:* You only get one set of double flange tips, and they’re likely a large. These fit really well for me and were really quick and easy to put in and out. Their deeper insertion made it so I couldn’t feel the heavy IEM at all, and regardless of really how I sat the cable, they fit great. These sounded really similar to the narrow bore single flange that I’ll mention later, with the exception of the treble, which had some really hot spots. I’m not normally susceptible to lots of treble, and I don’t think I’ve ever had to stop listening to a headphone or earphone due to treble spikes, but after twenty minutes with these tips I couldn’t stand most songs I previously really enjoyed and was ready to stop listening, but first I had to try the other tips.
*Foam: * Again, you get one size, and they happen to fit me. These elevated the bass and lower mids and smoothed out the treble. The treble was almost perfect at this point, but the bass was elevated far above neutral. It wasn’t really my thing, it was a dark leaning IEM and created what I can only imagine as downward slope for the frequency response. Fit and comfort were great, and bassheads may like these, but I sure didn’t.
*Wide boar single flange: *Flimsy and didn’t fit right, wasn’t a fan, didn’t listen too much
*Narrow boar single flange: *This IEM was clearly tuned for these tips, and I will describe the sound below as heard using these.
*Bass: *Unlike with the foam tips, which had far too much bass, and unlike many other Chinese IEMs I’ve heard, the TFZ Balance M2 have bass that extends low and isn’t overpowering. It’s a refreshing change from something like the A73, which has bass that also extends low, but is clearly elevated far above neutral and creates a V shaped signature. The subbass is probably 1 or 2 dB south of neutral, while the bass into the mids remain quite neutral.
 The bass on this is better in terms of texture, detail, and is more balanced when compared to Gr07, Noble 3, and Fidue A73.
*Mids *: They exist. There is no mid-bass hump, and they aren’t the best I’ve ever heard, but there isn’t really anything wrong with them.
*Highs: *Detailed. Equally detailed to GR07. It’s smooth, and I could listen to this for a very long period of time without being fatigued. There’s no sparkle or pop to the treble that I’ve heard in many V shaped IEMs that give you that sense of detail, but when compared to those IEMs , the detail is still there in these without an artificial sparkle often found.
*Soundstage: * Tall, wide, but not as deep as I’d like. It’s probably exactly what you’d expect from a $200 IEM. The separation is there, and the instruments are clear and easy to pick out detail between different instruments, however the distance between these instruments isn’t as great as I’d like. I think the best example are the drums in Gibralter, by Beirut. The beginning of this song on some headphones and earphones provides a huge sense of distance and space between every note. Here, although there is clearly distance and separation, and it actually sounds quite crisp, the sense of space isn’t up to par with some higher end headphones and IEMs.
  
*Quick and dirty comparisons*
*Gr07: *The TFZ is more comfortable, but heavier and the paint chips. The bass goes deeper. They’re both pretty flat but the GR07 has more peaks in the treble. I’d say the GR07 is similar to the TFZ with the double flange tips
*A73:  *I consider this IEM to be a really solid budget performer. The TFZ has a way better cable, that’s actually removable, and is more comfortable.
 They’re about equal in terms of detail but the A73 is very clearly V shaped. Soundstage might be a bit deeper in A73 than in the TFZ.  Separation, though equal, had a bit more distance in A73.
 For long periods of listening, and for a wider variety of genres, and for increased comfort and a removable cable, the nod goes to the TFZ
  
*GR07:*  I didn’t like shape or build of the GR07. Housing is poor, cables aren’t removable, and I could never find the proper direction with the adjustable nozzle. Bass is better in TFZ, without straying from a neutral profile. The GR07 is unique in that it has a large soundstage and a really nice tonal signature. I think it competes with much more expensive IEMs for these two reasons, and even though I rarely listen to it due to comfort, it’s still a great IEM.
  
*Noble 3: * This thing was a disappointment. It had a good build and was comfortable, but came with a poor selection of tips I actually wanted to use, and didn’t do anything really well. Poor soundstage, mediocre bass, and some decent detail up top. The TFZ is better at half the cost.
  
*AKG N40: *I heard this for a couple hours last week.  I don’t have it right here, but from what I remember this is the closest match to the TFZ. The TFZ lacked a little sparkle found in the N40, and I’m not sure that why the N40 had more detail. The N40 had better build, and is smaller. It also is better looking. I’m a huge fan of this IEM.
  
*FAD 1: *The FAD is smaller, pretty comfortable, and also comes with a really solid cable. The FAD has an even more intimate soundstage, less extension in the highs, but with similar detail. The fad had boosted mids and sucked out bass that lacked detail and wasn’t very exciting.  The TFZ beats it in almost every category related to sound.
*Conclusion: *There some really great IEMs coming out in the $200 range, and this TFZ is no exception. If you’re looking for a detailed IEM that’s flat, exceedingly picky about tips and seems durable and well made and you don’t mind paint chips, the weight, or an intimate soundstage, this is a solid IEM. Competition is fierce at this price range and TFZ has a real competitor. I wouldn’t call this fun, hyper analytical, a basshead IEM, or even a giant killer, but it is a great value for those who aren’t looking for a V shaped or bassheavy earphone.  
 I often look at my headphone purchases in terms of value, and I've had some poor value headphones and some really good value ones. This is up there as something that comes as a very good value. Lots of accessories, a great presentation, I really enjoy the sound signature, and the level of detail is fantastic. My only hope for the 4m and 6M is a little more seperation and a better paint job.


----------



## Armaegis

My table is getting crowded... thankfully I can put half of this away after the meet.

  
 left stack: Neurochrome HP-1, Bryston B60, Lab Gruppen LAB300; in front: Yamaha mixer, NuPrime uDSD, Schiit Wyrd
 middle stack: Wolf Ear Makoyi, Furman Elite 20 PFi power conditioner
 speakers: Johnblue JB3
  
 Not in the picture, I also have a couple daps (SoundAware M1 and M1Pro) in for review. If anyone wants to bring some microsd cards with music you can try them out.


----------



## Viper2005

I'm actually quite under the weather today with bronchitis.. if I improve tomorrow then I will come otherwise I'll stay at home to prevent spreading it around.
Also my 4s still haven't come back from Audeze yet.


----------



## Leftbehind

I'd like to come tomorrow, but im not really sure how these meets work, where they are etc. Could someone PM me some info ?


----------



## Armaegis

leftbehind said:


> I'd like to come tomorrow, but im not really sure how these meets work, where they are etc. Could someone PM me some info ?


 
  
 For any newcomers, our meets are pretty low key. Bring some gear, bring some snacks. I'll have some extra tables set up for people to put stuff.
 We will start at 1pm on Friday.
  
 Send me a PM for location (it will be in Lindenwoods).


----------



## Armaegis

viper2005 said:


> I'm actually quite under the weather today with bronchitis.. if I improve tomorrow then I will come otherwise I'll stay at home to prevent spreading it around.
> Also my 4s still haven't come back from Audeze yet.


 
  
 Aw man, hope you feel better! Just wear a surgical mask to keep all the germs in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Holy moly, the LCD4 is still out? That's been over 3 months now!!


----------



## Velomane

armaegis said:


> Aw man, hope you feel better! Just wear a surgical mask to keep all the germs in


 
 Exactly what I was thinking. Take care of yourself, Viper, there will be other meets. Perhaps the 4's will be back by then.


----------



## Armaegis

Now how are we gonna get another Yggdrasil on short notice?


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> Aw man, hope you feel better! Just wear a surgical mask to keep all the germs in
> 
> Holy moly, the LCD4 is still out? That's been over 3 months now!!




To be fair to Audeze, I didn't send them out right away when the drivers went.. I didn't ship them till quite a bit after our August meet.


----------



## dscythe

Thanks again for hosting Armaegis! Was great hearing some new phones and meeting some new people


----------



## Viper2005

Thanks Nathan for organizing and hosting another very successful meet!
 It was great seeing old faces and meeting new people and hearing new gear!


----------



## ri-fi

I echo Viper2005's and dscythe's sentiments! It always blows me away how people are so willing to haul all their (expensive) gear around and set it up just for everyone else's enjoyment. 

Just in case people are interested, I noticed some vintage fostex planars on ebay located here in Winnipeg: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/RARE-Vintage-1970s-Fostex-RP-Orthodynamic-Headphones-Made-in-Japan-T50-/252624517627?_trkparms=aid%253D222007%2526algo%253DSIC.MBE%2526ao%253D1%2526asc%253D20150519202400%2526meid%253Dad3456761f2e4903b046c8e6e58f12d1%2526pid%253D100408%2526rk%253D13%2526rkt%253D17%2526sd%253D262714838165&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460[/URL]


----------



## Armaegis

@Viper2005 Of course the one pic you take of me I'm stuffing my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm glad everyone had a great time! Definitely one of our best meets, and certainly the most gear we've had out too. Seriously guys, I had to haul two and a half extra tables out (honourable mention for the snack cart). Now if only @bearFNF could have made it then we would have truly broken the bank with all his crazy stax, though @ecwl certainly wins the day with his Chord Dave and Focal Utopia. @Velomane's Ether-C-Flow was quite popular today as well. It seems the holiday was a good day to pick for people to meet up. Not sure when we should plan for the next one.
  
 I snapped a couple quick random pictures too, I'll take a look through them tomorrow and see if I can put up a few and list off all the toys we had out on the tables.
  
@ri-fi Holy moly it's an original T50. Those are rare as hen's teeth, but wow the bidding has shot up to $250 CAD already.
  
 By the way guys, the maker of the Makoyi amp (the big red tube amp on the table) will be sending me some better tubes, so anyone interested in hearing those later please let me know (I feel like the stock tubes were not doing it justice). I can also hang on to the Neurochrome HP-1 amp for a while and can loan it out for anyone interested. If anyone would like to share thoughts on those two amps, please do as I will be writing up reviews for them and/or communicating it back to the designers since both of these are still very new to market.


----------



## ecwl

@Armaegis, thanks for hosting such a wonderful event. To me, it was great to be able to hear so many wonderful gears and setups. To be in a room with various headphone designs, from dynamic drivers to electrostats to magneplanar, each with its unique sound signature, all absolutely fantastic was simply great. And to be able to compare headphones within the same design category each with their own sound highlighting a different design perspective of what aspects of music the headphones ought to highlight was very neat to me. Of course, not to mention the various headphone amplifiers and the Schiit Yggradasil DAC which also highlight different sonic perspectives. And of course, it was great meeting everyone. Thanks for coming out.


----------



## Velomane

A big thanks to Armaegis for hosting a wonderful event. I was impressed with the turn out and the sheer amount of gear. It was great to see some new faces too. First prize for the coolest piece of kit goes to ri-fi for the vintage cans.


----------



## Velomane

Forgot to add: for any of you who were listening to my Oppo PM-2's. These were not stock, so don't expect the same sound from someone else's set. They were modded following Max134's instructions on another site.


----------



## Armaegis

Oh yeah, that ancient crystal phone headset... "Durophone" I think was it? Not bad at all considering the thing came from the 1920's I think. I had a set of Beyer DT48's that came from around the 50's I think, but the Durophone is seriously cool. There were no such things as suspended voice coils and ultralight diaphragms back then. It was basically slap a magnet on a piece of metal and crank the power to make the metal vibrate; probably just a crude compression driver arrangement.
  
 Oh darn, I forgot to listen to the PM-2s. I remember you talking about the mods and I wanted to hear them.


----------



## amtasd

Thanks, Armaegis for the wonderful opportunity. So many fantastic headphones! Hope to see you guys and your amazing collection, again.


----------



## q2klepto

Sounds like a packed event! Bummed I couldnt make it  

 Any stand outs?


----------



## amtasd

q2klepto said:


> Sounds like a packed event! Bummed I couldnt make it
> 
> 
> Any stand outs?


Mr. Speakers Ether Flow, Focal Utopia, HifiMan 1000;Chord MOJO and Dave amps. Also donuts, tidbits, bread cakes and vegetables. Our fantastic host also served freshly baked pork buns. It's was an awesome meet!


----------



## Armaegis

crummy cell phone pictures ahead...
  
  

 A shot of the table the day before. The big red amp is the Wolf Ear Makoyi. The small amp on top of the left stack is the Neurochrome HP-1. These are both on loan and are made in Alberta; if anyone would like to try them out again, let me know and I can lend them out for a couple days.
  
  

 Moon Neo 430HA and Chord Dave
 Oppo PM-2 (modded by Velomane)
 a million cables all over the place
 note the ipad; we had a couple streaming solutions floating around
  

 The big stax setup on the left powered by a receiver
 to the right a miniature Pi server (good luck finding it) plus a vintage Audio Technica Electret (fed via Topping amp)
 headphones: AKG Ksomething (272?), Hifiman HE-400i (I think), a couple modded T50rp
  

 Schiit Yggdrasil and Ragnarok stack
  

 really cool vintage headphone from 1920's(?), we'll have to let Ri-Fi tell us more about the lineage
  

 another shot of the Schiit stack, with the Focal Utopia chilling out on the side next to the HD800
  

 goodies


----------



## -iKa-

Damn it's a shame I was busy last weekend, should've checked this a bit earlier. I realize it's a bit early to ask but any idea of when the next meet's gonna be?


----------



## Armaegis

-ika- said:


> Damn it's a shame I was busy last weekend, should've checked this a bit earlier. I realize it's a bit early to ask but any idea of when the next meet's gonna be?


 
  
 No ideas yet. I've added you to my list, so everyone gets a mention as soon as we start planning.
  
 If people would like to meet up again soon, maybe the holidays?


----------



## ri-fi

In case anyone is interested, Hifiman is having a black friday/ cyber monday sale. there are some pretty reasonable discounts, but it didn't say their shipping costs, etc. but still, 200$USD off the 560s and 45% off the 400is aint bad. the v1s are going for just over 2000$USD as well. sale goes until the 28th.

 http://www.hifiman.com/promote/blackfriday/index.html
  
 cheers


----------



## Armaegis

Those are some nice sale prices (though I think they had a price increase lately, so those sale prices aren't quite as screaming of a deal as they used to be).
  
 By the way guys, I had some much nicer tubes come in for the Makoyi (the big red amp). They are a pretty big improvement over the stock ones I had for the meet, so if anyone's interested in coming over for a listen, let me know. I've also got a friend from the US sending me another amp called the QRV08. It's a fairly complex DIY amp like the Neurochrome, so it should make for an interesting comparison.


----------



## Velomane

Importing more stuff from the states, eh? Customs are licking their chops in anticipation.


----------



## Armaegis

In the case of the amp, it's being disabled and sent up as "not working - for parts only" and I'll fix it when it gets here. It's a loaner anyways, and will go back afterwards.
  
 Any interest in hearing the Makoyi again? You're the only person who picked out the tubes were holding it back.


----------



## Velomane

I'd be up for that. What are you up to over the next few days?


----------



## q2klepto

I'm probably going to upgrade my home theater setup - looking at grabbing a pair of KEF LS50s...maybe even a 3rd as a center hehe


----------



## Velomane

That's great. Best price is at Visions, but you have to ask for that deal. Cheaper than what people ask for a used pair on CAM.


----------



## Armaegis

velomane said:


> I'd be up for that. What are you up to over the next few days?


 
  
 I'm pretty flexible at the moment. Your schedule is probably busier than mine; just shoot me a message with what works best for you.
  


q2klepto said:


> I'm probably going to upgrade my home theater setup - looking at grabbing a pair of KEF LS50s...maybe even a 3rd as a center hehe


 
  
 There's a new powered version of the LS50 coming out too, though with a price bump obviously.
  
 This is also a pretty good deal:
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-recording/winnipeg/neumann-kh120-studio-monitor-speakers-and-2-guitars-prs-fender/1140858057?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
 Neumann is from the pro audio world, and they don't make cheap stuff.


----------



## Velomane

What about tomorrow or Wednesday, early afternoon?


----------



## Armaegis

velomane said:


> What about tomorrow or Wednesday, early afternoon?


 
  
 That works perfectly for me. Let me know what time you want to come by.


----------



## Armaegis

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



@acidbasement; @ajm; @HeadCred @mythless @SennheiserMiser @lwc726 @cyberidd @ri-fi
@Awah @Trapper32 @theblackfox @Pincher @hotaudio40 @orkney @dahan @aqsw
@sckeith @JFroese @deeplogic @Vault101 @SVC52 @Ckaz @yoyea @panda-R
@DigitalFreak @bvan37  @Greyowl @DocTavia @PhrozenLife @ElmerK @gnuZ
@dscythe @sunjigglet @howlndog @fantus @Kevorkazito @Docks @Tuco1965 @bearFNF
@devouringone3 @mechamits @n9eryeah @cannednoob @ThickGlasses @Viper2005 @Velomane
@dakki12345 @tacgunner1 @JayMitch @q2klepto @ashmeet908 @cocopro @drambit @Beefy
@amtasd @ecwl @Leftbehind @-iKa-
  


   
Hey everyone, I've got a contact at Advance who has offered our headfi group deals that are better than their Black Friday sales and are available starting now (best to get in before the Friday madness). I don't think I can post them online, but message me directly for prices. Deals are available until Nov 28th. The following are on sale for us:

  
 AudioQuest: Nighthawk*, Nighthawk Carbon, NightOwl Carbon
 Focal+: Sphear*, Spirit Pro, Spirit Classic, Elear
 Grado+: GS1000e*
 Hifiman: HE-400i**, Edition X v2*
 Sennheiser+: HD800, HD800S
 Moon: 230HA
  
 *these are especially good deals
 +only 1 or 2 available
 Prices will be honored if they are sold out only on the items I haven't specifically listed as limited quantities


----------



## -iKa-

Any idea what they're offering for the spirit pros? I got a deal at the Music To Your Ears for 375, which is pretty good, but if they have an even better deal that'd be cool. That said, after buying these I quickly became broke, so no sales for me


----------



## Armaegis

-ika- said:


> Any idea what they're offering for the spirit pros? I got a deal at the Music To Your Ears for 375, which is pretty good, but if they have an even better deal that'd be cool. That said, after buying these I quickly became broke, so no sales for me


 
  
 Same price (the Spirit Pros are currently not on sale for Black Friday, but we get the deal).


----------



## dockie7

Nice to hear other head-fi fellows here in Winnipeg, just check the first and last page of this thread. Hope I can join some future meet-ups. Thanks guys.


----------



## Armaegis

dockie7 said:


> Nice to hear other head-fi fellows here in Winnipeg, just check the first and last page of this thread. Hope I can join some future meet-ups. Thanks guys.


 
  
 Glad to see you here Dockie. I'm the de facto meet organizer around here; you just missed a meetup a week and half ago, but I've added you to my messaging list for future events.


----------



## dockie7

armaegis said:


> Glad to see you here Dockie. I'm the de facto meet organizer around here; you just missed a meetup a week and half ago, but I've added you to my messaging list for future events.




Thank you.


----------



## Viper2005

My 4's finally came back!  And they gave me new cocobolo wood cups as well, which I didn't ask for, but am very happy about!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Old 4's:

  
 New 4's:

  
 The new 200 ohm drivers sound much better than the older ones.  The sound is more forward and less laid back, more aggressive.  Bass is less boomy but I still get that eardrum tickling sensation during low passages.


----------



## Armaegis

So... rather than just change drivers it sounds like they just gave you a new headphone? Can't complain about that


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> So... rather than just change drivers it sounds like they just gave you a new headphone? Can't complain about that


 
  
 The kept the same headband though, the serial number is the same.  Although the leather strap seems a bit shorter and doesn't touch the carbon fiber band anymore..  that was giving me a bad pressure spot on the old 4's.
  
 Man I really like these new drivers!


----------



## Armaegis

Working on a desktop speaker shootout...
 Celsus Sound SP One being driven by a NuPrime IDA-8
 Johnblue JB3 being drive by a Bryston B60DA
 Centrance 2504 being driven by a Centrance Dacmini PX
  
 I think it's a reasonably close comparison. Each speaker set is (or was originally) in the $500-ish range. Each dac/poweramp is about $1k (for the Bryston that's on the used market)


----------



## Armaegis

Random: but does anyone have an extra HD600/650 cable?


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

> Random: but does anyone have an extra HD600/650 cable?


 
  
 I've got a new pair in my hands. Feel free to PM me and we can get you these today.


----------



## Velomane

Hello Adam,
  
 Welcome aboard!


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

Thank you!


----------



## Armaegis

Recent impulse trade splurges have netted me some gear that I don't think I'll ever use, so if anyone's interested then drop me a line before I post them in the general trade forum...
 Audio Technica E70 - sounds very good, but I've got small ears and these literally do not fit me
 Geek Out V2 - it's better than my current dac, but the form factor doesn't work for me
  
 I'm also thinking of parting with my Schiit Wyrd, because I've just got too much stuff on the desk.


----------



## -iKa-

oooh how much are you selling the schiit wyrd for? I've been wanting one because I have particularly bad usb noise.


----------



## dockie7

Same here, thanks


----------



## Armaegis

I paid 80 freedom dollars for it. Whoever pays me 80 maple dollars first gets it.


----------



## Velomane

For anyone thinking of buying the KEF LS50's (q2klepto, I'm looking at you) now is the time: http://www.visions.ca/catalogue/category/Details.aspx?categoryId=0&productId=33533&sku=LS50TITANIUM


----------



## dockie7

Happy Black Friday to my Winnipeg Audiophile Brothers and Sisters.


----------



## Armaegis

I think perhaps I'll celebrate today not by spending on toys, but paying for my car insurance


----------



## dockie7

armaegis said:


> I think perhaps I'll celebrate today not by spending on toys, but paying for my car insurance




That should come first, just got my excuse for my coming birthday


----------



## q2klepto

velomane said:


> For anyone thinking of buying the KEF LS50's (q2klepto, I'm looking at you) now is the time: http://www.visions.ca/catalogue/category/Details.aspx?categoryId=0&productId=33533&sku=LS50TITANIUM


 
  
 Yea i already bought them at employee discount lol (actually cheaper than the BF) - anyone interested in a Home Theater setup? Left Right & Center? Ordering singles is a bit more pricey. 
  
  
 So far i have a pair, then adding a third sometime in the near future


----------



## Armaegis

@q2klepto You work at Visions? that's handy. (I thought worked downtown though?)


----------



## q2klepto

armaegis said:


> @q2klepto You work at Visions? that's handy. (I thought worked downtown though?)


 
  
 Sure dont! I work at Canadian Tire Corp - but my brother works at a physiotherapy office and theyre part of the WHRA - apparently they can get employee discounts 
  
 The LS50s should have high WAF ratings hehe


----------



## q2klepto

Anyone have any hookups for home theater equipment?  Window shopping for multi channel amps heh


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, an HD6XX spotted in Winnipeg... http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649317203-sennheiser-hd-6xx/


----------



## Armaegis

Is anyone shopping for an Elear? There's a guy selling over at another site that I can't mention for $1100 CAD. Really good price all things considered.


----------



## Armaegis

Ugh, looks like FedEx is no longer any better than UPS for customs brokerage fees as they changed this year. I just got nailed with an invoice for $93 on an item valued at $195


----------



## Velomane

If you set up an account with FedEx, they waive the handling fee. If I recall, it's a savings of about $10. It is easily done online, and only requires a credit card.


----------



## Armaegis

That's just the handling fee, but there's still the brokerage agent. They recently changed their services so a lot of people are getting hit with unexpected fees now (and a lot higher than before; basically the same as UPS now). Parcels sent air/express don't have this issue (but the shipper usually pays more to account for it). Parcels sent via ground are hit the hardest.
  
 I called them and managed to reduce some of the charges, but it's still a bit of a gutcheck and even more reason to stick with usps in the future.


----------



## Velomane

Ah, I see. I had no idea they had adopted the big brown machine's extortionist ways. I appreciate the information.


----------



## Armaegis

At least with UPS (don't quote me on it though, it's been a while since I've used them), you have the option to broker the package yourself if you're willing to put in the legwork and drive back and forth from the depot to the customs office a couple times.
  
 When I asked FedEx if I could broker the package myself, they said it was no longer possible because the parcels must be processed at point of entry before it even comes into to the country. Maybe that was a BS answer, but that's what they told me.


----------



## Velomane

armaegis said:


> When I asked FedEx if I could broker the package myself, they said it was no longer possible because the parcels must be processed at point of entry before it even comes into to the country. Maybe that was a BS answer, but that's what they told me.


 
  
 Sounds like BS to me. If you said "send it back" they might change their mind. It would be more convenient, too, given the relative proximity of the customs office compared to UPS.


----------



## Armaegis

Despite sending out stuff nearly as much as I receive, it seems I have accumulated a staggering array of boxes and packing supplies. If anyone needs some for whatever purposes, just let me know.
  
  


velomane said:


> Sounds like BS to me. If you said "send it back" they might change their mind. It would be more convenient, too, given the relative proximity of the customs office compared to UPS.


 
  
 What the FedEx agent told me was that it wouldn't even make it to the Winnipeg office; that the parcel must be processed/brokered before it would even be brought into country. I guess that's how they control it and make their money.


----------



## q2klepto

You can ask to process it yourself. They should send it to the nearest customs office, there's one near the airport, and it would be much much less than the garbage FedEx and ups fees. 

I always go with USPS if I can help it.


----------



## aqsw

Hey Guys,
  
 Not sure if you guys go and see bands in the city, but my daughter and son in law just started a new band. They have a few gigs lined up. Cavern, Park Theater, GoodWill etc.
  
 Check them out.
  
 https://soundcloud.com/thewildhomes


----------



## dockie7

What is their genre?


----------



## Armaegis

Well, he provided a link to their soundcloud just above. You can listen for yourself.


----------



## dockie7

Thank you


----------



## Viper2005

Fostex THX00 Ebony has arrived!


----------



## Armaegis

Haha, nice! Now you just need the TH-900 to round out the collection


----------



## acidbasement

Not sure if it's still there, but there was a px-100 on Kijiji for $20 a few days ago.


----------



## Armaegis

acidbasement said:


> Not sure if it's still there, but there was a px-100 on Kijiji for $20 a few days ago.


 
  
 Ooh found it!
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-electronics/winnipeg/headphones-foldable-sennheiser/1223883061?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
  
 These are really great headphones for the price. It was the very first meet that we had, after people heard mine I think two or three of you guys went out and got your own


----------



## Leftbehind

I'm trading or selling my Stax Lambda Pro and energizer if anyone is interested. Got a job with lots of travel so I want something easier to bring places. Small amount of static when you move the cable in the right ear around (likely loose solder point).


----------



## ri-fi

Quick question for everyone: I got a new headphone amplifier (trade in Dan Santoni) and it was dead quiet when I tested at store. Now at home there is power hum (95% sure) in left channel. Anyone have advice, leads on an entry power conditioner? On a bit of a budget but would be happy to hear suggestions or offers. Thanks!


----------



## Awah

How do you like the Fostex THX00? I've been tempted to pick up a used pair so I'd (hopefully) have a pair of headphones with more bass.


viper2005 said:


> Fostex THX00 Ebony has arrived!


----------



## Armaegis

leftbehind said:


> I'm trading or selling my Stax Lambda Pro and energizer if anyone is interested. Got a job with lots of travel so I want something easier to bring places. Small amount of static when you move the cable in the right ear around (likely loose solder point).


 
  
 Let me know if you'd like me to try fixing it for you. It'll probably help the sale value at least.
  
  


ri-fi said:


> Quick question for everyone: I got a new headphone amplifier (trade in Dan Santoni) and it was dead quiet when I tested at store. Now at home there is power hum (95% sure) in left channel. Anyone have advice, leads on an entry power conditioner? On a bit of a budget but would be happy to hear suggestions or offers. Thanks!


 
  
 I've got a few different ones you can try. Drop me a line and we can figure out a time to check. In my experience, chasing down power hum both in home audio and pro use is half voodoo and random luck.


----------



## Viper2005

awah said:


> How do you like the Fostex THX00? I've been tempted to pick up a used pair so I'd (hopefully) have a pair of headphones with more bass.


 

 I love my ebonies!  
 I found the mahogany to be a bit too peaky in the highs, the purple hearts fixed the highs but introduced a really thick mid bass, and the ebonies have the same smooth highs as the purple hearts with a more flat mid bass (although they are still a bit v-shaped).    I found the difference between the mahogany and the purple hearts to be larger than the difference between the purple hearts and the ebony.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, sorta random but I'm probably kicking out one of my roomies very soon for not paying rent. If anybody knows someone who's looking for a room down in Fort Richmond, please send them my way. I'll provide additional details in PM.


----------



## -iKa-

I just ordered a Yulong U200! Can't wait for it to arrive. Also, any word on whether we're having a meet any time soon?


----------



## Armaegis

-ika- said:


> Also, any word on whether we're having a meet any time soon?


 
  
 I'm open to suggestions from people. We could do one on short notice during Xmas break? Or something next month or whenever.


----------



## Armaegis

A couple random kijiji finds for you guys:
  
 Denon D2000 - precursor to all the Fostex TH-x00 madness:
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-electronics/winnipeg/denon-ah-d2000-over-ear-headphone/1225822240?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
  
 Some extra pads, always useful for fiddling and modding:
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/winnipeg/audio-technica-headphones-cushion-pad-covers/1223390966?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## dockie7

Thanks. Keep it coming.


----------



## Awah

viper2005 said:


> I love my ebonies!
> I found the mahogany to be a bit too peaky in the highs, the purple hearts fixed the highs but introduced a really thick mid bass, and the ebonies have the same smooth highs as the purple hearts with a more flat mid bass (although they are still a bit v-shaped).    I found the difference between the mahogany and the purple hearts to be larger than the difference between the purple hearts and the ebony.


 
 Think I could come demo them around mid January? I'd want to run them off my Schiit Bifrost Uber and GoVibe Martini. (I really should get a proper desktop amp...)


----------



## dockie7

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Armaegis

dockie7 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone


 
  
 And be safe with that incoming storm tomorrow!


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


> I'm open to suggestions from people. We could do one on short notice during Xmas break? Or something next month or whenever.


 
 Probably, maybe some time after new years? or would earlier be better?


----------



## Leftbehind

Hey!
  
 Merry Christmas!
  
 Gave my dad some Sennheisers and he gave me an HE-400i, family of audio guys.
  
 I'm open to something over the xmas holidays.


----------



## Armaegis

If anyone's interested, I'm doing a multicultural potluck for NYE.
  
 Otherwise, I'm up for hosting something early in the new year. What works for you guys?


----------



## Velomane

I'll have to wait for the new year.


----------



## -iKa-

same here


----------



## Armaegis

If anyone's looking to complement their desktop speakers, this is a nice powered sub that's still relatively compact:
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-speakers/winnipeg/yorkville-yss1p-160-watts-subwoofer/1227348851?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
  
 Or mate it with matching tops:
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-recording/winnipeg/yorkville-sound-ysm8-studio-monitors/1213254185?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, anyone interested in my Schiit Modi Multibit before I put it up to the public?


----------



## ri-fi

armaegis said:


> Hey guys, anyone interested in my Schiit Modi Multibit before I put it up to the public?


 

 What do you hope to get for it? I might be able to find room in my budget.


----------



## dockie7

Happy new year to everyone


----------



## Velomane

Wishing everyone a happy 2017.


----------



## Armaegis

Dear goodness why am I still awake??


----------



## aqsw

I would be willing to bring a whole lot of stuff.5
I could bring 

Feliks Elise
Cavalli LC

Space Tech Labs Super w dsd usb
Hegel HD 12

Ether C
OPPO PM3

Also have fiio x7 with master and dynamics mh60.


----------



## Armaegis

aqsw said:


> I would be willing to bring a whole lot of stuff.5
> I could bring
> 
> Feliks Elise
> ...


 
  
 Cool stuff, haven't see you out in a while!
  
 I'm curious to see the Space Tech. I've never seen any of their gear before, but I'm always curious about Canadian brands.


----------



## aqsw

Actually, just ordered the new Feliks Euforia. The Cavalli is up for sale. I put it on canuckaudio fir 850 shipping included. If a Winnipegger wants it I will deliver for 800.
This is serial #83. Series one, which means it hss a lifetime transferrable warranty.

I paid 599 US.+ 60 US shipping + 160 CDN duties and taxes.
I just like tubes more than SS, although this little guy does hsve a tube sound IMO.
Great fully balsnded amp for the money. And it hss a CAVALLI logo.
Get back if interested.

Jim


----------



## aqsw

Armag,

I would appreciate your impressions on both my dacs.


The Space Tech is big, ugly, old school looking., but I think it's remarkable. Absolutely love it . Kills the $ 1400 us Hegel
AFAIC. (and I love the Hegel)


----------



## Armaegis

aqsw said:


> Actually, just ordered the new Feliks Euforia. The Cavalli is up for sale.
> Jim


 
  
 Wow, you must really like the Elise to jump on the Euforia so quickly!
  
  


aqsw said:


> Armag,
> 
> I would appreciate your impressions on both my dacs.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Shoot me a message and we can set up a time to meet up. I can trade you some of my dacs if you'd like to give them a shot. What inputs does the Space Tech have?


----------



## aqsw

armaegis said:


> Wow, you must really like the Elise to jump on the Euforia so quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot me a message and we can set up a time to meet up. I can trade you some of my dacs if you'd like to give them a shot. What inputs does the Space Tech have?




Space tech has 2 x coax, 1x usb input
Single and balanced output

And yes, i really like my Elise.


----------



## Armaegis

Ok, I've got a little Peachtree X1 which is a usb-spdif converter that spits out coax and optical simultaneously. It's quite handy when comparing multiple dacs.


----------



## -iKa-

Got my Yulong U200 last week, and it's amazing! Especially considering it's a sub-300 DAC/Amp.


----------



## Leftbehind

I like Yulong. It's what SMSL should have been, or maybe, just a higher end SMSL.


----------



## -iKa-

leftbehind said:


> I like Yulong. It's what SMSL should have been, or maybe, just a higher end SMSL.



 yep, at first I was looking at the SMSL M8, but the QC scared me away from them. I'm considering replacing the pot with an RK27 though


----------



## Armaegis

You know, in a way I really envy you guys playing in the the sub <500 arena. There are so many fun toys in that arena to get excited over. There was a point years ago when I was rotating/trading out a couple 200 dollar headphones each month because there were so many options.
  
 Those of us who scratched into the summit fi arena just have expensive gear to fidget and worry over, and when the itch hits us it's a wallet whomper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


> You know, in a way I really envy you guys playing in the the sub <500 arena. There are so many fun toys in that arena to get excited over. There was a point years ago when I was rotating/trading out a couple 200 dollar headphones each month because there were so many options.
> 
> Those of us who scratched into the summit fi arena just have expensive gear to fidget and worry over, and when the itch hits us it's a wallet whomper :blink: .




I sometimes think that I'll never try to get summit-fi items but then I remember how amazing the Focal Utopias sound. 

That said, the part that interests me the most is the DIY aspect, especially DIY headphones.

EDIT:This reminded me that I meant to ask what your experience with tweeters as headphone drivers was like. Did you ever get any bass out of them?


----------



## Armaegis

I was perfectly happy at the "mid fi" level for years. Summit fi has been an experience, but also a bit nervewracking with the nervosa that comes with playing with such expensive toys.
  
 I've got a ton of DIY stuff scattered about. If you need random supplies of some sort, let me know and you can browse my workshop.
  
 I also have an unfinished project that's been sitting for years. An SFI ortho driver in a Sextett frame (see my signature for a link). Bass is doable, but requires finagling and would work better in a closed cup.


----------



## -iKa-

I was looking at some planar tweeters off of parts express, might try to 3D print a frame for them. That said, I've heard that pushing bass frequencies through a tweeter can case it to blow so I'm kind of skeptical about it.


----------



## Armaegis

At headphone levels it shouldn't really be an issue, but you never know until you try. The SFI drivers were tweeters, but people were building headphones out of them for years.


----------



## -iKa-

Cool, I might just order them then. Also, I've noticed that whenever people bring up modding on-ears to over-ears everyone says it's a terrible idea. Any actual evidence of deterioration of sound quality from this? I have access to a 3D printer practically every day so I can easily design and print some pad adapters.


----------



## Armaegis

I didn't think the SFI's were available anymore. The ones people used years ago were the 32ohm versions.
  
 Changing to over-ears is generally changing volume somewhere. Depending on how the headphones use that space for tuning, it could be a big or small difference *shrug*


----------



## -iKa-

yeah, I assumed it would be more volume changes than anything. I was thinking of doing it with a Harman Kardon CL or a Grado Alessandro MS1i.
  
 On another note: I need to stop buying headphones for a bit, I'm ordering both a MSUR N650 and a Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250 this week. At least they're used and cheap~ish though.


----------



## Armaegis

I've never even heard of the MSUR...


----------



## Armaegis

On another note, how about let's pick a day for the next meet? I'm thinking the afternoon of Sunday Feb 19? (that's the long weekend) or even the Monday?
  
 edit: I'm leaning towards Sunday personally


----------



## -iKa-

That would work for me, exams are over by then and I should also have both of my headphones here. Also that's actually pretty cool that you haven't heard of them, I like showing people obscure chifi!


----------



## Leftbehind

Works for me



armaegis said:


> On another note, how about let's pick a day for the next meet? I'm thinking the afternoon of Sunday Feb 19? (that's the long weekend) or even the Monday?


----------



## Armaegis

-ika- said:


> Also that's actually pretty cool that you haven't heard of them, I like showing people obscure chifi!


 
  
 There's just such a huge abundance of Chinese made gear, you can't even tell which ones are the oems and which are the ripoffs anymore!


----------



## -iKa-

I've been looking at a company called Music Master on taobao. They make ripoff Audeze and Grados including some weird planar Grados.


----------



## Armaegis

Anyone following the Hifiman Edition 6 thread? It's a gong show. People were slagging it pretty badly based on the price, then Fang (the owner if Hifiman) stepped in and is doing a horrible job trying to explain/defend himself. There's heavy moderation and posts being deleted left and right.


----------



## Leftbehind

-ika- said:


> I've been looking at a company called Music Master on taobao. They make ripoff Audeze and Grados including some weird planar Grados.





Looks like some interesting headphones but I don't know if I'd drop that kind of money on something with no reviews. They also seem to have a headband that might fit hifiman.


----------



## Velomane

armaegis said:


> Anyone following the Hifiman Edition 6 thread? It's a gong show. People were slagging it pretty badly based on the price, then Fang (the owner if Hifiman) stepped in and is doing a horrible job trying to explain/defend himself. There's heavy moderation and posts being deleted left and right.


 

 Yeah, I saw that. I think Fang needs a top notch PR person, because he was struggling. Cultural/ language issues perhaps? BTW, where did he do his PhD?


----------



## Armaegis

If I were Fang's PR guy I would have run over and yanked the keyboard out of his hands before he did anymore damage. There's for sure a culture and language gap, but people trolling doesn't help, and he's realized that people have seen through his facade and he's trying desperately to cover his butt.
  
 He's been happy to point out he did a PhD, but a bit more quiet on the university or topic. Most likely a Chinese university rather than American one, and I'm not convinced if his research area was even directly related to anything he does at Hifiman.


----------



## -iKa-

Man the worst part of buying from classifieds is that a local deal can snatch the headphone away before you've had the chance to pay. No DT990 for me


----------



## Armaegis

-ika- said:


> Man the worst part of buying from classifieds is that a local deal can snatch the headphone away before you've had the chance to pay. No DT990 for me


 

 Look for a DT880, those are the better ones anyways


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


> Look for a DT880, those are the better ones anyways


 
 Really? I've heard that the treble is even harsher on the DT880.


----------



## Armaegis

It's debatable; the entire family is peaked in the treble. The DT880 has the flattest frequency response relative to the others. The 770 and 990 are somewhat similar, but with closed vs open sound and staging.
 Years ago before headphone started climbing into stratospheric prices, the "big 3" were the Beyer DT880, Senn HD600, and AKG K701. Actually if you rewind a few years before that, then it was the HD580 and AKG K601.
  
 Of the modern bunch, the K612pro is secretly the best in their lineup, and the DT860 is very close to the 880 except in an uglier frame. Both are much cheaper than their mainstream brothers.


----------



## -iKa-

Well my reasoning behind getting the DT990 was because I need something that'll be remarkably forgiving because there's certain music that I want to listen but because my Focal Spirit Pros are just too neutral for them to be enjoyable.


----------



## Armaegis

Forgiving usually means neutral or bassy... are you looking for more shimmer or zing up top?


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


> Forgiving usually means neutral or bassy... are you looking for more shimmer or zing up top?




My concept of a forgiving headphone is either heavily U or V-shaped. Apparently the MSUR is a more V-shaped headphone that leans to the warm side.


----------



## Armaegis

See, I find accentuated highs to be less forgiving. Any poor recordings with glare or sibilance are made worse with strong treble.
  
 I wonder if you'd like the Fidelio X2.


----------



## Viper2005

armaegis said:


> If I were Fang's PR guy I would have run over and yanked the keyboard out of his hands before he did anymore damage. There's for sure a culture and language gap, but people trolling doesn't help, and he's realized that people have seen through his facade and he's trying desperately to cover his butt.
> 
> He's been happy to point out he did a PhD, but a bit more quiet on the university or topic. Most likely a Chinese university rather than American one, and I'm not convinced if his research area was even directly related to anything he does at Hifiman.


 

 He is doing a great job digging his own grave...  he just compared head-fi to the persecution during the Chinese Cultural Revolution


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah he tried to edit, but it was already quoted. He's digging so fast... I'm amazed the moderators haven't shut the thread down yet.


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


> See, I find accentuated highs to be less forgiving. Any poor recordings with glare or sibilance are made worse with strong treble.
> 
> I wonder if you'd like the Fidelio X2.


 
 It's always interested me after being impressed with the SHP9500, but the prices never get to the point where I feel like buying them.


----------



## Armaegis

They usually clock in at similar used prices to the DT990... we used to have a couple floating around in our scene, I'm not sure if anyone still has it.


----------



## Velomane

viper2005 said:


> He is doing a great job digging his own grave...  he just compared head-fi to the persecution during the Chinese Cultural Revolution


 
 Oh wow! I'm glad I stopped reading that thread this morning. Man, what a meltdown.


----------



## -iKa-

really? I've found multiple prices at around 130~140ish canadian.


----------



## Armaegis

velomane said:


> Oh wow! I'm glad I stopped reading that thread this morning. Man, what a meltdown.


 
 I can provide some links to screencaps if anyone wants to see the gongshow from this afternoon before mods cleaned it all up.
  


-ika- said:


> really? I've found multiple prices at around 130~140ish canadian.


 
  
 Yeah I've seen both the X2 and DT990 come in around those prices at times (usually in USD, but on rare occasion you'll find a Canadian seller at that price)


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


> Yeah I've seen both the X2 and DT990 come in around those prices at times (usually in USD, but on rare occasion you'll find a Canadian seller at that price)


 
 That's so weird because I even have notifications from hifishark setup for the X2, and I've never seen it drop below 200CAD


----------



## Armaegis

Just make offers and see if people take them. I'm positive I got mine closer to 175 CAD.
 Or you go for an X1 which goes a lot cheaper now.
  
 On CAM I see a pair of DT990's right now for $140, or a Custom One Pro for $100 (similar V shape, and you can tune for as much base as you want).


----------



## Armaegis

If anyone's looking for a Jotunheim w/dac, there's a listing on the unmentionable site for $550 CAD


----------



## -iKa-

Unmentionable site? I'm clearly missing something right now.
  
 On the other hand, what are people's experiences with the K612? Also, what about the SR-30?


----------



## Armaegis

-ika- said:


> On the other hand, what are people's experiences with the K612? Also, what about the SR-30?


 
  
 The K612pro is secretly the best headphone in the AKG lineup, but is a bit more power hungry than the 7## family.


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


> The K612pro is secretly the best headphone in the AKG lineup, but is a bit more power hungry than the 7## family.


 
 The reason I'm asking is because I kinda feel like I ripped myself off with the focal spirit pro, because I bought it as a mixing headphone, and although it's fantastic, I think one of the ones in the AKG line would be a bit better for the money.


----------



## Armaegis

Did you buy it new? You might be able to sell without too much loss if you sell it to a US buyer and take advantage of the exchange difference.
  
 But are you ok with switching to an open backed headphone for mixing?


----------



## -iKa-

Yep I bought it new because I got a deal on it at the Music to Your Ears event. I now realize that spending 400$ on a mixing headphone isn't the best idea, as despite the fact that practically any review of this headphone points out how amazing it is in terms of tonal neutrality, I don't think I would be missing all too much with the K612.
  
 Also, I don't have that much of a problem with mixing with an open can, I've always preferred every open can I've heard anyways. (Save for the Grados PS1000e, everything about that headphone sounded off to me).


----------



## Armaegis

If it's been a good tool for you so far, then nothing is lost.
  
 But hey check this out: http://www.head-fi.org/t/831018/koss-esp-950-hifiman-he-5le-audio-technica-ath-ck10-audio-technica-ep700-akg-k612
 $80 for the K612 is a great deal! (I have no affiliation with the seller)


----------



## -iKa-

That's exactly the one I was looking at lol, already PM'd him. **** I think I'm about to buy 3 headphones.


----------



## Armaegis

-ika- said:


> I think I'm about to buy 3 headphones.


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


>


 
 Yep, Surprisingly I won't be flat broke after that, and I'll probably sell one of the neutral headphones to make up for the costs. (Or knowing me I'll just keep both and say that I'll sell one some day).


----------



## Armaegis

Which other two are you getting?


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


> Which other two are you getting?



a DT990 600 Ohm and the MSUR N650. (if everything goes through, they're all classifieds).

The idea behind getting all of them is currently I have a bright and a neutral headphone, and this will give me a warm and a V-shaped headphone. Also more open backs


----------



## -iKa-

I am seriously annoyed with RBC right now. I was trying to transfer some funds to paypal when I accidentally added an extra 0, and before I could change it my extremely sensitive touch screen tapped the confirmation button. So I went straight to their (RBC's) website and paid 10$ to put in a stop request. That should stop it right? Turns out they didn't stop it, and as a result charged me 45$ in overages. So, seeing this, I called them immediately and they said that the stop request is more of a "suggestion" (employee's exact words here) and that they couldn't be held accountable for either the overages or the 10$. So then one of the albums that I purchased also went through, and lo and behold, I didn't have enough money in the bank for it. So now I'm getting charged 100$ for stuff I actually had no control of whatsoever. No AKG for me 
  
 Anyone else have experiences like this?


----------



## Armaegis

That sucks man. Sorry I don't have experience dealing with stuff like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Maybe complain loudly on their social media pages? That seems to be the modern way to get customer service these days.


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


> That sucks man. Sorry I don't have experience dealing with stuff like this :confused_face:
> Maybe complain loudly on their social media pages? That seems to be the modern way to get customer service these days.



Lol, I honestly find it quite sad that this is legitimately one of the most effective ways to get your problems fixed these days. That said, I probably shouldn't stray too far from headphone based conversation. 

Looking forward to my DT990s!

Also are we solid on the February 19th date for the meet?


----------



## ri-fi

Feb 19th works for me. Any interest in me bringing either the 1920s cans or the 1970s audio technica electrets? 

Otherwise I thought I would bring my Peachtree shift and Vmoda m100s & denon ah a-100s. I think most would be surprised to hear how well the shift brings out the best in the m100s.


----------



## -iKa-

ri-fi said:


> Feb 19th works for me. Any interest in me bringing either the 1920s cans or the 1970s audio technica electrets?
> 
> Otherwise I thought I would bring my Peachtree shift and Vmoda m100s & denon ah a-100s. I think most would be surprised to hear how well the shift brings out the best in the m100s.




I'd definitely be interested in all of those cans, especially the old electrons.

(honestly I just like hearing headphones )


----------



## Nexolek

Well, I guess I should say HI at some point. So HI Winnipeg people!
  
 I've been reading and referring to Head-Fi for some years now, but I haven't used my words yet. Here goes.
  
 I've always had a thing for audio. I guess it's due to growing up taking piano lessons and then taking band in junior high (Mr. Kula, you changed my life). I did the garage band thing for a few years and even played a live show at the Belgian Club on Provoncher 15 years ago or something like that. Music is in every part of me.
  
 I'm just about always listening to music, no matter what I'm doing. A few years ago it occurred to my that it could probably sound a hell of a lot better. I've been living in a condo for just about 8 years now and speakers are NOT the way to go (because I like my neighbours), and so I found Head-Fi.
  
 I tried out Sennheiser HD 558s first, but something wasn't right. Next were Beyer DT 990 Premiums and while it felt like I was wearing clouds on my head (seriously, these are so ridiculously comfortable) these didn't do it either. I spoke my piece and NCIX took them back, which apparently was a pretty impressive feat. So thankful for that.
  
 Before I sent those back I auditioned them at Creative Audio next to Denon's D600s and that was that. The D600s came home and the 990s went back. I was a happy man, but I still didn't have anything truly portable for business trips and such. Thus, another round of Head-Fi searching began.
  
 This one was a long and lucky one. In the end I bought a pair of Sony XBA-H3s at about half price and I absolutely love em. Still use them almost every day.
  
 I was happy with the D600s and H3s for a good while and then I had that itch. You all know it. So, I can bring the following to the meet:
  
 JDS Labs The Element
 Peachtree Shift
 Denon AH-D600
 Sony XBA-H3 (bring your own tips I guess? I have some extra Comply something somethings...I'll have to find them)
 KEF M500
 Fostex Purplehearts
  
 Yeah, them Purplehearts. I can't take them off. Mmmmmm purple...


----------



## Velomane

Welcome aboard, Nexolek. Maybe I'll see you at the meet.


----------



## Armaegis

Glad to have you onboard Nexolek. If we can get @Viper2005 to come out, maybe he can bring his entire collection of TH-X00


----------



## q2klepto

I have the mahogany one!  Although ive been into speakers lately (just EMT'ed a dude for my 3rd KEF LS50 speaker for center)


----------



## -iKa-

The only pair of TH-X00s I've ever tried I found lacking in many ways, don't know why. I have an odd feeling that I just didn't give them long enough of a listen. Also they came right after listening to the Utopias so I guess that could've had an effect on my listening experience lol. I'm definitely interested trying all of those headphones!


----------



## Nexolek

-ika- said:


> The only pair of TH-X00s I've ever tried I found lacking in many ways, don't know why. I have an odd feeling that I just didn't give them long enough of a listen. Also they came right after listening to the Utopias so I guess that could've had an effect on my listening experience lol. I'm definitely interested trying all of those headphones!


 
 Hah! Yeah, I'm glad I haven't gone that high up the chain yet. I've intentionally tried to keep myself within my little bubble because...well...money.
  
 I was hoping Brian Reimer had at least the Elear (being a Focal dealer and all) but they didn't. That probably would have ruined me.


----------



## Nexolek

-ika- said:


> The only pair of TH-X00s I've ever tried I found lacking in many ways, don't know why. I have an odd feeling that I just didn't give them long enough of a listen. Also they came right after listening to the Utopias so I guess that could've had an effect on my listening experience lol. I'm definitely interested trying all of those headphones!


 
 Also, I totally get that. Everyone's ears are different, as is our taste in music. Apparently I'm not a fan of super analytical phones, says my ears. I listened to the Sennheiser hd 700s a little while ago and they didn't make me happy in any way. To each their own. That's what makes this hobby special!


----------



## Armaegis

We've got one guy here with the Utopia... I don't remember if anyone has the Elear. Advance on Portage might have one in stock to try though; paging @AdamAtAdvance to see if he knows.


----------



## Nexolek

armaegis said:


> We've got one guy here with the Utopia... I don't remember if anyone has the Elear. Advance on Portage might have one in stock to try though; paging @AdamAtAdvance to see if he knows.


 
 Oh god no! Save me! Like I said I'm happy where I am. I don't have thousands to spend right now.
  
 ...Please bring them to the meet...


----------



## Velomane

Ha, #Armaegis, always the enabler!


----------



## dscythe

velomane said:


> Ha, #Armaegis, always the enabler!


 
 Very true


----------



## -iKa-

nexolek said:


> Oh god no! Save me! Like I said I'm happy where I am. I don't have thousands to spend right now.
> 
> ...Please bring them to the meet...




To me the Elears are like the Utopia's little brother, because you listen to the Elears and think "Yeah these are pretty amazing" and then you put the Utopias on and it blows the Elears out of the water. I kind of hate the fact that I ever listened to the Utopias, but I would say the experience was worth it lol


----------



## Armaegis

Hey now, I have to live vicariously through you guys and all your toys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I am one in the minority that actually slightly preferred the Elear over the Utopia. I can feel that the Utopia is the quicker and more technically proficient headphone, but I felt there was a slight emphasis in the uppermids that tickled my earbone is not quite the right way. Sort of like how the HD800 is super fast, but also a bit tizzy without mods.


----------



## Nexolek

I wonder if I'd be in that boat as well...hmmm. I even asked Brian Reimer (my mom and him were friends when they were kids - small world) himself about bringing in an Elear for display, but it's too expensive apparently. They CAN get both models though, so there's that.
  
 I'm really looking forward to hearing more stuff. I'm not even sure where to go from where I am. Kind of feels good in a way because every time I put the Purplehearts on I still smile like crazy


----------



## Armaegis

Have you scrolled back far enough to see pics from our last meet? Lots of tasty gear to tryout...


----------



## Armaegis

On an unrelated note, does anyone have an old junky receiver they'd be willing to part with for cheap? I need to replace one for a studio that was shorted out (I want to strangle whoever it was that did it... for some unknown reason someone thought it would be a good idea to shove a broken rca wire into the speaker outputs... yeah really).


----------



## Nexolek

armaegis said:


> Have you scrolled back far enough to see pics from our last meet? Lots of tasty gear to tryout...


 
 I did! There was drool. I'm really looking forward to hearing all sorts of new things. My bank account is not. Must resist...


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

nexolek said:


> Oh god no! Save me! Like I said I'm happy where I am. I don't have thousands to spend right now.
> 
> ...Please bring them to the meet...




Welcome Nexolek! I'm game to come to the next meet, and if you're all still looking for a place, Advance is willing to host. If not, I'll be happy to haul out some gear if you guys want to put together a wish list.


----------



## -iKa-

I know we were talking about chifi stuff quite a while ago but has anyone tried any of the products from Jemmy Audio?
  
 DAD1 PRO - ES9018 XMOS (DAC with a balanced amp, digital volume control)
 https://world.taobao.com/item/40498680254.htm?fromSite=main&_u=t2dmg8j26111
  
 DADMini - ES9028PRO XMOS (DAC with a balanced amp, digital volume control)
 https://world.taobao.com/item/538328917958.htm?fromSite=main
  
 DAD2 PRO - ES9018 and ES9028 models available, both have optional usb compatability through xmos. (extra 40$ CAD on each) (DAC with a balanced amp, digital volume control)
 https://world.taobao.com/item/528213451599.htm?fromSite=main
  
 FP27 - SPL2730/2731 (Headphone amp with sexy VU Meters)
 https://world.taobao.com/item/536308629834.htm?fromSite=main
  
 They're some sexy looking pieces of hardware but I'm reluctant to buy them because that's a lot of money. That said, I love being that person that's like "hey look at this sweet chifi I found!" so if I ever have a couple hundred laying around I would gladly buy the FP27. (I think I have a VU Meter addiction that's seriously not being fed right now).
  
 EDIT (for more fancy hardware ):
  
 Volume 1 (Literally just a volume pot.)
 https://world.taobao.com/item/538481694072.htm?fromSite=main
  
 FP29A - SPL2910/2911 (Headphone amp with no sexy VU Meters )
 https://world.taobao.com/item/40477033096.htm?fromSite=main
  
 FBK/FB100 - SAC K1000 (I think this is just a headphone amp? Only seems to have RCA and XLR inputs)
 https://world.taobao.com/item/40477033096.htm?fromSite=main


----------



## Armaegis

adamatadvance said:


> Welcome Nexolek! I'm game to come to the next meet, and if you're all still looking for a place, Advance is willing to host. If not, I'll be happy to haul out some gear if you guys want to put together a wish list.


 
  
 I think perhaps for this upcoming one I'll host it, then after that we'll see how things go. I will send out a notice soon for next month's meet (I just gotta sit and type in all the names so people will get the notification... the forum's process doesn't work with a cut'n'paste).
  
  
  


-ika- said:


> I know we were talking about chifi stuff quite a while ago but has anyone tried any of the products from Jemmy Audio?


 
  
 I've never even heard of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The thing I don't like about ordering off sites like those is how many of those products are ripoffs of other people's work? I know there's a huge savings to be found, but there's a part of me that doesn't feel right about it. I'd rather buy another Bryston and at least put my money into the local economy and know I'm not helping someone benefit off other people's work.


----------



## Nexolek

armaegis said:


> I think perhaps for this upcoming one I'll host it, then after that we'll see how things go. I will send out a notice soon for next month's meet (I just gotta sit and type in all the names so people will get the notification... the forum's process doesn't work with a cut'n'paste).


 
 I approve of this. If you live 2 minutes from the U of M I can probably see your house from my balcony


----------



## ri-fi

Regarding gear for the upcoming meet, I have a pair of Denon AH-A100s (100th Anniversary editions) I would like to unload. I'll bring them if there is any interest. Price is negotiable.


----------



## Armaegis

nexolek said:


> I approve of this. If you live 2 minutes from the U of M I can probably see your house from my balcony


 
  
 Do you live on campus? I'm just behind the smart park area. During summertime I'll host the meets in my garage and get the bbq going. In winter I'll host the meets at my parent's house in Lindenwoods.


----------



## Nexolek

armaegis said:


> Do you live on campus? I'm just behind the smart park area. During summertime I'll host the meets in my garage and get the bbq going. In winter I'll host the meets at my parent's house in Lindenwoods.


 
 I can see the campus (and used to work in the Smart Park). You know those two giant buildings by the Four Points hotel? I'm in the one that looks towards the U of M. I can see the stadium.


----------



## Armaegis

Haha, I'm probably only about 5 or 10° off from line of sight to the stadium from your place.


----------



## Armaegis

Okay, here we go with the giant notification list!
  
@acidbasement; @ajm; @HeadCred; @mythless; @SennheiserMiser; @ri-fi; @lwc726 ; @cyberidd
@Awah; @Trapper32; @theblackfox; @Pincher; @hotaudio40; @orkney; @dahan; @aqsw
@sckeith; @JFroese; @deeplogic; @Vault101; @SVC52; @Ckaz; @yoyea; @panda-R
@DigitalFreak; @bvan37; @Greyowl; @DocTavia; @PhrozenLife; @ElmerK; @gnuZ; @JasonLam
@dscythe; @sunjigglet; @howlndog; @fantus; @Kevorkazito; @Docks; @Tuco1965; @bearFNF
@devouringone3; @mechamits; @n9eryeah; @cannednoob; @ThickGlasses; @Viper2005; @Velomane
@dakki12345; @tacgunner1; @JayMitch; @q2klepto; @ashmeet908; @cocopro; @drambit; @Beefy
@amtasd; @ecwl; @Leftbehind; @-iKa-; @dockie7; @AdamAtAdvance; @Nexolek
   
We've got our next meet planned for Sunday, February 19th, starting at 1pm.

 Bring your gear, bring some friends, bring some snacks! We had a great turnout last time (scroll back to the bottom of page 176 where some comments and pictures begin): http://www.head-fi.org/t/429399/winnipeg-meets-thread-ongoing/2625#post_13002960
  
 Location is the same as the November meetup, located in Lindenwoods. Please message me privately for the address if you've never been before.


----------



## Velomane

I will try to be there. If there's anything specific of mine that someone wants to play with, let me know.


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

armaegis said:


> Okay, here we go with the giant notification list!
> 
> @acidbasement; @ajm; @HeadCred; @mythless; @SennheiserMiser; @ri-fi; @lwc726 ; @cyberidd
> @Awah; @Trapper32; @theblackfox; @Pincher; @hotaudio40; @orkney; @dahan; @aqsw
> ...


 

 I will be there! Any gear requests that I can bring from the store?


----------



## -iKa-

adamatadvance said:


> I will be there! Any gear requests that I can bring from the store?



I wouldn't mind having a listen to the Sony MDR-Z1Rs again. I think someone also wanted to listen to the Focal Utopias.


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

-ika- said:


> I wouldn't mind having a listen to the Sony MDR-Z1Rs again. I think someone also wanted to listen to the Focal Utopias.


 

 I can bring both. I'll also bring the Elears for comparison.


----------



## acidbasement

Thanks for the invite! I don't think I'll be able to make it to Winnipeg that day, but you never know!


----------



## -iKa-

I'll be getting a pair of Final Heaven IIIs at some point. I specifically say "some point" because it's massdrop.


----------



## ri-fi

adamatadvance said:


> I will be there! Any gear requests that I can bring from the store?




Any dsd dacs? I am in the market for a midrange dsd desktop dac. Thanks


----------



## -iKa-

ri-fi said:


> Any dsd dacs? I am in the market for a midrange dsd desktop dac. Thanks




I'm bringing my Yulong U200 which has DSD64 support and it's _supposed_ to have dsd128 support but doesn't. Fantastic sounding DAC though.


----------



## bearFNF

I will try to make this one. Will bring Liquid Gold, Carbon, HD800, Noble X, Finder X1, RHA 120i, QP1R, AK380. If there is anything else on my profile you want to hear let me know. Except for the BHSE and 009, that is. You will have to come to my place to hear those. 

Oh, and if the stars align, I will bring the Echobox Explorer....??? Don't hold your breath on that one, though.


----------



## -iKa-

bearfnf said:


> I will try to make this one. Will bring Liquid Gold, Carbon, HD800, Noble X, Finder X1, RHA 120i, QP1R, AK380. If there is anything else on my profile you want to hear let me know. Except for the BHSE and 009, that is. You will have to come to my place to hear those.
> 
> Oh, and if the stars align, I will bring the Echobox Explorer....??? Don't hold your breath on that one, though.


 

Ooooh the Echobox Explorer looks nice. I'm kind of in the market for a DAP right now so I want to try a few out.


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

ri-fi said:


> Any dsd dacs? I am in the market for a midrange dsd desktop dac. Thanks




I'll take a look when I get back to the store tomorrow and let you know what we have.


----------



## bearFNF

LOL, I just remembered I have a Loki on the shelf that I never even tried. I could bring it if you want to see what it can do.


----------



## -iKa-

bearfnf said:


> LOL, I just remembered I have a Loki on the shelf that I never even tried. I could bring it if you want to see what it can do.


 
 What's its DSD compatibility like? Schiit no longer has it listed. :/


----------



## bearFNF

-ika- said:


> What's its DSD compatibility like? Schiit no longer has it listed. :/


errr...let me dig it out and see if the manual says.....please stand by.....wait for it...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














it doe snot say...LOL


----------



## -iKa-

Also, if anyone has any of the Ultrasone stuff I want to give it a try to see if it's really as bad as people say it is...


----------



## Armaegis

-ika- said:


> What's its DSD compatibility like? Schiit no longer has it listed. :/


 
  
 I believe it was one of few dacs made that actually handled DSD properly (ie: not converting to pcm inside like 99% of all dacs out there)
  
  


-ika- said:


> Also, if anyone has any of the Ultrasone stuff I want to give it a try to see if it's really as bad as people say it is...


 
  
 There were a couple guys from way back in the early days that had some Ultrasones, but I haven't seen them in years. You really aren't missing much.


----------



## Armaegis

-ika- said:


> Ooooh the Echobox Explorer looks nice. I'm kind of in the market for a DAP right now so I want to try a few out.


 
  
  
 I can tell you Shanling and Aune stuff is not worth it. SoundAware is better, but quite a bit more expensive. The Questyle dap sounds good, but now you're into big bucks.


----------



## ri-fi

bearfnf said:


> LOL, I just remembered I have a Loki on the shelf that I never even tried. I could bring it if you want to see what it can do.




I would be very interested! If you don't mind bringing it I would really appreciate it.


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


> I believe it was one of few dacs made that actually handled DSD properly (ie: not converting to pcm inside like 99% of all dacs out there)


 
 Would I be correct in assuming that the only dacs that handle DSD properly are ones that have native DSD? I would assume that most DACs nowadays do DSD properly, especially ones with the more recent ESS Sabre ES9018/9028 and AKM 449X chipsets.


----------



## Armaegis

I think even "native DSD" is just more buzzwords, right up there with balanced and class-A. The processing and filtering of dsd vs pcm are very different, and implementing both in a dac will compromise the other. So it's either have a completely standalone dsd dac (which only does dsd) with it's own filters on a separate board, or have suboptimal both. So virtually all dac chips, even the new ones, do an adhoc conversion to pcm so at least that side of the equation can be optimized.
  
 Not that it matters, since there are incredibly few recordings done in dsd, and even fewer that were processed within dsd architecture (which is nearly impossible anyways).


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


> I think even "native DSD" is just more buzzwords, right up there with balanced and class-A. The processing and filtering of dsd vs pcm are very different, and implementing both in a dac will compromise the other. So it's either have a completely standalone dsd dac (which only does dsd) with it's own filters on a separate board, or have suboptimal both. So virtually all dac chips, even the new ones, do an adhoc conversion to pcm so at least that side of the equation can be optimized.
> 
> Not that it matters, since there are incredibly few recordings done in dsd, and even fewer that were processed within dsd architecture (which is nearly impossible anyways).




I would say that it's arguable that ripping records to DSD sounds better, but I do agree with you that there simply isn't enough material to warrant an only DSD DAC. Hmmm... XMOS chips have specific pinouts for DSD so maybe you could do isolated PCM and DSD DACs that lead to the same outputs (ideally XLR or Coaxial)

EDIT: So not entirely related to my previous statement, but as it turns out the ESS Audiophile grade DAC Chips use DoP (DSD over PCM) Which is exactly what @Armaegis was saying. However, the AKM 449X series seems to be going directly from DSD to soft mute, meaning that they aren't doing a conversion to PCM prior. Hmmm... This is making me reconsider any and all DACs that use the ESS chips for DSD compatability.

EDIT: I'm wrong about DoP, jumped to conclusions because of the name. It is pure DSD Data just using a PCM interface to transport said data


----------



## SennheiserMiser

Haven't chimed in for a while, the next meet sounds like it's going to be quite a good get together was hoping to get a chance to pop by. I do have a lot of questions about the new setups and tech.
  
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iKa-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, if anyone has any of the Ultrasone stuff I want to give it a try to see if it's really as bad as people say it is...


 
  
 A bit disappointed though, it was my buddy that has the Ultrasones who I brought to a few meets (see Nathan's comments below). His main cans which he still swears by. Not much incentive to bring gear down when the goal appears to be to trash it. On the fence about making the trip now.
  


armaegis said:


> There were a couple guys from way back in the early days that had some Ultrasones, but I haven't seen them in years. You really aren't missing much.


----------



## Armaegis

sennheisermiser said:


> A bit disappointed though, it was my buddy that has the Ultrasones who I brought to a few meets (see Nathan's comments below). His main cans which he still swears by. Not much incentive to bring gear down when the goal appears to be to trash it. On the fence about making the trip now.


 
  
 Holy moly, long time no see!
  
 There was no disrespect meant man... but headphones have come a long way the past few years. Even the flagships from years past are getting left behind these days. The Senn HD600/650 is still holding ground, but the Beyerdynamics and AKG's have fallen behind to "mid fi" status and have been surpassed by new competitors.
  
 Ultrasones have always had a really strange presentation to them via that S-Logic which is very polarizing for listeners. I used to have the Pro750 which was a fun head thumper, but not very clean at it. I had some Ortofon DJ cans which were oem's of the Ultrasone's that had a similar feel to them. The Ultrasone HFi series was a bit better, but had similar treble resonance issues as Beyerdynamic cans on top of the S-Logic effect.
  
 But of course, this is just one singular opinion on matters. I'm sure others would love the chance to hear them and form their own opinions.


----------



## -iKa-

sennheisermiser said:


> A bit disappointed though, it was my buddy that has the Ultrasones who I brought to a few meets (see Nathan's comments below). His main cans which he still swears by. Not much incentive to bring gear down when the goal appears to be to trash it. On the fence about making the trip now.


 

I honestly meant no harm, and as ears and hearing are all subjective, there's a chance that I might actually like them. I think the thing that many people agree on with them is that they have incredible imaging, and in that case there are many songs I would love to test on them (At least that's what I've heard).

Also a little edit: The Yulong U200, although it does support DSD128, had an issue where it would produce a loud pop at the start of all DSD128 songs, and they were worried about the potential loss of headphones due to their amp, so they disabled DSD128 Compatibility.


----------



## -iKa-

Just got my DT990 600 Ohm... Anyone got any tube amps they wanna sell?


----------



## Leftbehind

Dark voice 668


----------



## Armaegis

-ika- said:


> Just got my DT990 600 Ohm... Anyone got any tube amps they wanna sell?


 
  
 If you're handy with a soldering iron, build yourself a Bottlehead Crack + Speedball. It's a great amp for high impedance cans.


----------



## SennheiserMiser

-ika- said:


> <snip>   I honestly meant no harm, and as ears and hearing are all subjective, there's a chance that I might actually like them.........


 
  


armaegis said:


> <snip>    Holy moly, long time no see!
> There was no disrespect meant man... but headphones have come a long way the past few years. Even the flagships from years past are getting left behind these days.........


 
  
 Thanks Guys, sorry to have read too much between the lines. I hope to be able to make it on the 19th and put some new faces to their forum signatures. Nathan, are you still looking for a receiver? I've got an old Luxman that I could let go. Pots (volume and balance mostly) need a little cleaning, but other that that it's in fine shape. Also, one of the things I was hoping to pick members brains about at the meet was, is anyone using a DAC setup from a iOS device's lightning cable to a traditional headphone amp? I was heavy into DIYing my own cables back in the 30 pin days, but was hoping that a practical solution for lightning was available so I could use my ALO amps with my new iPhone.


----------



## q2klepto

armaegis said:


> If you're handy with a soldering iron, build yourself a Bottlehead Crack + Speedball. It's a great amp for high impedance cans.


 
  
 It seems to be pretty good for my HD800, although i havent blinded tested it level matched against my audio-gd 15 
  
 Then again its tube vs ss..


----------



## -iKa-

Yeah, the reason that I'm looking for a tube amp is because I want to tame the highs a bit on the DT990s. I'm aware that I could always do the felt in front of the driver mod but I'm sort of a "purist" per se and I feel like that would ruin the DT990s strengths (as a V shaped headphone). That said, it's quite ironic of me to say that, considering I'm currently designing wooden cups for my shp9500 :/


----------



## Armaegis

-ika- said:


> Yeah, the reason that I'm looking for a tube amp is because I want to tame the highs a bit on the DT990s. I'm aware that I could always do the felt in front of the driver mod but I'm sort of a "purist" per se and I feel like that would ruin the DT990s strengths (as a V shaped headphone). That said, it's quite ironic of me to say that, considering I'm currently designing wooden cups for my shp9500 :/


 
  
 If you're looking to "tame" parts of the sound, a new amp will not do it. A simple felt pad is easy and cheap, so doesn't hurt to try at least. Also toss some filler material into the cup; much of the peakiness in the highs is due to the cup resonance that most Beyers exhibit.
  
  
  


sennheisermiser said:


> Thanks Guys, sorry to have read too much between the lines. I hope to be able to make it on the 19th and put some new faces to their forum signatures. Nathan, are you still looking for a receiver? I've got an old Luxman that I could let go. Pots (volume and balance mostly) need a little cleaning, but other that that it's in fine shape. Also, one of the things I was hoping to pick members brains about at the meet was, is anyone using a DAC setup from a iOS device's lightning cable to a traditional headphone amp? I was heavy into DIYing my own cables back in the 30 pin days, but was hoping that a practical solution for lightning was available so I could use my ALO amps with my new iPhone.


 
  
 I actually scrapped together a half-broken amp that sorta does the job, but I may still be interested. I'll send you a pm.
  
 Lightning cables are a tricky matter. Part of the reason Apple switched to the lightning connector was to maintain control over aftermarket cables and prevent non-authorized cable makers. I know in the beginning it was practically impossible due to actual IC's in the hardware... but I'm not sure if anyone has cracked it in recent times.


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


> If you're looking to "tame" parts of the sound, a new amp will not do it. A simple felt pad is easy and cheap, so doesn't hurt to try at least. Also toss some filler material into the cup; much of the peakiness in the highs is due to the cup resonance that most Beyers exhibit.


 
 Oh, I already tried it, and liked it, but I guess it was just the massive change from neutral to bright-V that got me. On the other hand, I just got the MSUR N650 in the mail (ordered both headphones around the same time) and they're fantastic. Think the DT990's bass performance (or maybe even better, I still need to get some mental burn-in on these) with smoother and way less peaky treble and fantastic imaging all while looking nicer and being more comfortable. I'll be bringing them to the meet.
  
 EDIT: Did A/B comparisons in between the two, disregard my previous comparisons, they're nothing like the DT990s. I don't exactly know how to explain them. I guess you could say a darker W shape.


----------



## Armaegis

For those interested, my two most recent amp reviews:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/830987/review-neurochrome-hp-1-making-sweet-love-to-your-hd650-or-what-the-o2-wishes-it-could-be/
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/834149/review-wolf-ear-makoyi-canadian-tubey-goodness


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


> For those interested, my two most recent amp reviews:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/830987/review-neurochrome-hp-1-making-sweet-love-to-your-hd650-or-what-the-o2-wishes-it-could-be/
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/834149/review-wolf-ear-makoyi-canadian-tubey-goodness


 
 I remember reading the neurochrome HP-1 review a while back, I really wanna try it now. (Also I found the review quite a good read!)
  
 Also, I was wondering what kind of electrostats and planars are being brought to the meet? I'm debating in between my next headphone being a planar or an electrostat.


----------



## Armaegis

One guy here has a stax... shoot, I can't remember who brought it. It was one of the newer guys... was it @Leftbehind? I believe @ri-fi has an electret as well. Last year I had an SR007 but sold it.
  
 I started off the planar craze with the HE-6, and @Velomane and @Viper2005 followed shortly after and got their own. Those guys have overtaken me now though. Velo leads the pack as he also has the Ether C Flow, HE-1000v2 and Oppo PM-2. Viper has an LCD-4.
  
 Going electrostat requires full dedication to the amping requirements, so you have to keep that part in mind. I sat at the midway point using a Woo WEE and a regular power amp.


----------



## Leftbehind

I brought my lambda


----------



## Leftbehind

I can bring my Stax Lambda and HE400i if I still have them. Probably will.


----------



## Velomane

I'll be bringing my HE-1000v2's and a my Mr.Speakers Ether C Flows.


----------



## -iKa-

leftbehind said:


> I can bring my Stax Lambda and HE400i if I still have them. Probably will.


 
 I feel like my Dragonfly really didn't adequately capture what the HE400i is capable of. I'd be glad to try it out again!


velomane said:


> I'll be bringing my HE-1000v2's and a my Mr.Speakers Ether C Flows.


 
 I don't entirely remember the HE-1000, and I've always wanted to try one of MrSpeaker's headphones.


> Originally Posted by *Armaegis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Going electrostat requires full dedication to the amping requirements, so you have to keep that part in mind. I sat at the midway point using a Woo WEE and a regular power amp.


 
 I'm aware of the full dedication required for an electrostat, but if I remember correctly entry level sets like the 2170 and 3100 are around 1K for the headphones and the amp. Also, if I remember correctly I've seen some Lambdas go up on here for around 500~ish. Might be worth looking into later on.


----------



## Leftbehind

I'm selling my lamdas.


----------



## ddeitz

If anyone is selling a DAP let me know, looking for something in range of a DX90 or above.


----------



## Armaegis

ddeitz said:


> If anyone is selling a DAP let me know, looking for something in range of a DX90 or above.


 
  
 I don't think I've seen your name before... Are you a Winnipegger?


----------



## ddeitz

armaegis said:


> I don't think I've seen your name before... Are you a Winnipegger?


 
  
 I am, I've just mainly used these forums for lurking though. My set up is nothing crazy, Older set of Denon 2000's new set of Massdrop th-x00, Westone 3's that are being sent in for reshelling to ciem. A few random other sets of headphones and IEMs. Only real amp\dac I have these days is my Xonar Essence STX in the pc, everything is else is through an HTC M9. 
  
 Currently crying over the fact we cannot get the HTC 10 here really, or the LG V20 so I figure I might as well spend some cash on a DAP.


----------



## Armaegis

ddeitz said:


> I am, I've just mainly used these forums for lurking though. My set up is nothing crazy, Older set of Denon 2000's new set of Massdrop th-x00, Westone 3's that are being sent in for reshelling to ciem. A few random other sets of headphones and IEMs. Only real amp\dac I have these days is my Xonar Essence STX in the pc, everything is else is through an HTC M9.
> 
> Currently crying over the fact we cannot get the HTC 10 here really, or the LG V20 so I figure I might as well spend some cash on a DAP.


 
  
 You gonna try and make it out to our meet in a couple weeks?

@DigitalFreak was our DAP guy for a while, but I don't know if he's still around these days. I'm honestly a bit disillusioned over the dap market. I've had a bunch of loaners come through and they were all very underwhelming for the price. The only one that I liked for sonics was the Questyle QP1R, but you're into 4 digits and they can't even get the wheel to work. I think the better bet these days is to just repurpose an old smartphone and use a dongle usb dac (probably a Dragonfly for low power consumption)


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


> You gonna try and make it out to our meet in a couple weeks?
> 
> @DigitalFreak was our DAP guy for a while, but I don't know if he's still around these days. I'm honestly a bit disillusioned over the dap market. I've had a bunch of loaners come through and they were all very underwhelming for the price. The only one that I liked for sonics was the Questyle QP1R, but you're into 4 digits and they can't even get the wheel to work. I think the better bet these days is to just repurpose an old smartphone and use a dongle usb dac (probably a Dragonfly for low power consumption)


 
 I'm considering ordering a walnut player later this month (30 CAD without a memory card, 35 with 8GB). If anyone else looking for chinese DAPs, I can order them from Taobao for you.


----------



## ddeitz

armaegis said:


> You gonna try and make it out to our meet in a couple weeks?
> 
> @DigitalFreak was our DAP guy for a while, but I don't know if he's still around these days. I'm honestly a bit disillusioned over the dap market. I've had a bunch of loaners come through and they were all very underwhelming for the price. The only one that I liked for sonics was the Questyle QP1R, but you're into 4 digits and they can't even get the wheel to work. I think the better bet these days is to just repurpose an old smartphone and use a dongle usb dac (probably a Dragonfly for low power consumption)


 
 I wasn't planning on making it out because I've got some low will power when it comes to nice toys especially recently, but I might just because why not. 
  
 Obviously I take most things I read with a big grain of salt unless I have reason not to, but I was under the impression the midrange well under $1000 DAP's were still a huge deal better than any used smartphone is going be but I have not demo'd a ton of them. The only real DAP I have demod is the hifiman super mini and I didn't even do it back to back vs my HTC M9 but I think it had sounded quite a better. You've now made me decide I have a ton more googling to do. 
  
 All I'm going to be running off the DAC is a pair of westone 3's reshelled, or something else similar if for some reason those die. No full sized headphones.


----------



## Armaegis

Just come to hang out and meet new people.
  
 That's why I said get a Dragonfly or other similar dongle dac/amp. The phone then only acts as a transport while offloading all the audio work to the external device.


----------



## Nexolek

ddeitz said:


> I am, I've just mainly used these forums for lurking though. My set up is nothing crazy, Older set of Denon 2000's new set of Massdrop th-x00, Westone 3's that are being sent in for reshelling to ciem. A few random other sets of headphones and IEMs. Only real amp\dac I have these days is my Xonar Essence STX in the pc, everything is else is through an HTC M9.
> 
> Currently crying over the fact we cannot get the HTC 10 here really, or the LG V20 so I figure I might as well spend some cash on a DAP.


 
 Welcome to the club! I've been reading Head-Fi for years but only decided to do some talking about a month ago. I can be your conscience at the meet if you need. I need help with that too. We can help each other hahha


----------



## Velomane

ddeitz said:


> If anyone is selling a DAP let me know, looking for something in range of a DX90 or above.


 

 I've got a DX90 that I'm willing to part with. PM sent.


----------



## ddeitz

nexolek said:


> Welcome to the club! I've been reading Head-Fi for years but only decided to do some talking about a month ago. I can be your conscience at the meet if you need. I need help with that too. We can help each other hahha


 
 Yeah, I think I'll try and make it. I have no cools to bring though unfortunately


----------



## Armaegis

ddeitz said:


> Yeah, I think I'll try and make it. I have no cools to bring though unfortunately


 
  
 Bring some snackables. Those are always appreciated


----------



## ddeitz

armaegis said:


> Bring some snackables. Those are always appreciated


 
 Well now it wouldn't seem thoughtful since you said it!!!


----------



## Armaegis

If anyone's into recording or pro audio stuff, Long & McQuade has another sale coming up this Friday. One deal that stuck out is the MOTU Ultralite, and also the Yorkville U15p (too bad there's only one).


----------



## ddeitz

armaegis said:


> If anyone's into recording or pro audio stuff, Long & McQuade has another sale coming up this Friday. One deal that stuck out is the MOTU Ultralite, and also the Yorkville U15p (too bad there's only one).


 
  
 Don't remember if there were any great deals on good sized power amps do ya ?


----------



## Armaegis

ddeitz said:


> Don't remember if there were any great deals on good sized power amps do ya ?


 
  
 Actually yeah, there's a Yorkville AP4K for $699 (regular 1225). That's probably as good as you'll get for pumping out a kilowatt of power before getting into stupid money.
  
 If anyone's looking for some overkill home speakers or maybe something for band duty, there's a pair of Yorkville E152B speakers for $200/each (old msrp 1.2k). Big, ugly and heavy, but they'll blast the windows off with just a couple watts.


----------



## ddeitz

armaegis said:


> Actually yeah, there's a Yorkville AP4K for $699 (regular 1225). That's probably as good as you'll get for pumping out a kilowatt of power before getting into stupid money.
> 
> If anyone's looking for some overkill home speakers or maybe something for band duty, there's a pair of Yorkville E152B speakers for $200/each (old msrp 1.2k). Big, ugly and heavy, but they'll blast the windows off with just a couple watts.


 
 Damn, now that might just be impossible for me to pass up. Although it is more power than I really wanted.


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


> If anyone's into recording or pro audio stuff, Long & McQuade has another sale coming up this Friday. One deal that stuck out is the MOTU Ultralite, and also the Yorkville U15p (too bad there's only one).


 I'm actually looking for an entry level Mic, but I'm not exactly sure what I should go for. Any suggestions?


----------



## Armaegis

-ika- said:


> I'm actually looking for an entry level Mic, but I'm not exactly sure what I should go for. Any suggestions?


 
  
 https://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/BlowoutSale2017/Winnipeg-Blowout-Sale-2017.html
 The Shure SM57 and 58 are practically industry standards, can tolerate tons of abuse, and a steal at $50. The Apex381 is good though a bit warmer if you need to go cheaper. Step up to the Beta58 if you want to move up a bracket, or the 55SH for that vintage look.
  
 https://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/BlowoutSale2017/Winnipeg-North-Blowout-Sale-2017.html
 That MOTU Ultralite is an excellent recording interface


----------



## Awah

Uhh, I'm alive and still lurking. Sadly the meet date doesn't fit into my schedule (I'll be working). I still haven't made it to one but one day it'll work out. (Honestly, it's better for my bank account this way...the price of a Focal Elear isn't that crazy...)
  
 Saw the talk about the Focal Utopias....$4000...sheesh. How ridiculous of a DAC do you need to make these shine? 
  
  
 Edit: Would the Schiit Bifrost Uber be enough of a DAC for the Focal Elear? (See, I'm already too curious. This isn't good)


----------



## Armaegis

awah said:


> Uhh, I'm alive and still lurking. Sadly the meet date doesn't fit into my schedule (I'll be working). I still haven't made it to one but one day it'll work out. (Honestly, it's better for my bank account this way...the price of a Focal Elear isn't that crazy...)
> 
> Saw the talk about the Focal Utopias....$4000...sheesh. How ridiculous of a DAC do you need to make these shine?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think the Modi Multibit would be better bang for the buck then the Bifrost (unless you can spring for the Bimby). Buuuuut, I still say put more towards the amp than dac.


----------



## Awah

I already own the Bifrost Uber. I'd just rather stick with one DAC. Too much money to dabble owning multiples plus I don't have enough space for'em either! I definitely do need a desktop amp though. I still just use my go vibe Martini haha.

I always have the option of sending my Bifrost to upgrade it to the multibit as well.


----------



## pbui44

awah said:


> Saw the talk about the Focal Utopias....$4000...sheesh. How ridiculous of a DAC do you need to make these shine?




Apparently, the Chord DAVE will do it...but that is more than $12k.


----------



## Armaegis

awah said:


> I already own the Bifrost Uber. I'd just rather stick with one DAC. Too much money to dabble owning multiples plus I don't have enough space for'em either! I definitely do need a desktop amp though. I still just use my go vibe Martini haha.
> 
> I always have the option of sending my Bifrost to upgrade it to the multibit as well.


 
  
 Oh yeah, if you've already got the Bifrost Uber then definitely don't go spending on another dac. You should have chimed in a couple weeks ago, aqsw was selling his Liquid Carbon. I'm sure one of the other fellas around here an amp available.


----------



## -iKa-

Not really related to the previous post but how much of a difference does balanced audio make? I've always been under the impression that the differences would be so ridiculously minute that it wouldn't be worth the investment, but I can't say that I'm not curious.


----------



## Armaegis

"Balanced" is a hugely loaded word. With interconnects it's a bit more standardized and offers higher noise rejection in long runs of cable or if your gear exists in a particularly noisy environment.
  
 In amps, most of the time it's a bit of a crapshoot what you're actually getting when it comes to "balanced". In general they will have higher power output (ie: more headroom), and if everything's done right a reduction in even order harmonics/distortion.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, less than a week to go. Any more specific requests for what people would like to see? We've got some heavy hitters with gear, but for the sake of sanity/convenience we don't want people to haul out *everything*.


----------



## Velomane

I'm only bringing cans unless someone asks for something else. Oh, and snacks, I'll be bringing something to nibble on as well.


----------



## ri-fi

Velomane I am having some power issues with a new headphone amp. Would you be willing to bring your after market power cable I saw connected to some of your gear at at earlier meet? Also, if anyone else has power filters or cleaners they wouldn't mind bringing I would really appreciate it. I am hoping I can spend some time diagnosing my amps issue. Cheers.


----------



## Velomane

@ri-fi I will bring that cable, no problem. Also, I left a Surgex SX1115-FT with Armaegis on our last visit, so you may be able to use that with your issue.


----------



## Armaegis

For power shenanigans, I've got a big Furman and a little Furman, two Tripp Lite transformers, Velo's SurgeX, and an APC surge bar.
  
 For new toys, I have a Prism Sound Lyra (usb/optical) and a Prism Callia (usb/coax/optical) on loan. Both are pro audio devices and excellent dac/amp units, with the Callia having the better amp section.
  
 For amps, I have my steadfast Bryston B60 (speaker amp). Balanced only with speaker taps; only good with lower sensitivity headphones.
  
 For headphones, I have my HE-6 and HD650.


----------



## -iKa-

I'll be bringing pretty much everything I own audio wise. A Yulong U200, mildly molded DT990s, SHP9500, MSUR N650, and Focal Spirit Pros.


----------



## Armaegis

Is anyone bringing an amp with regular analog inputs? Mine only have digital inputs.


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


> Is anyone bringing an amp with regular analog inputs? Mine only have digital inputs.




Does the fact that the Yulong U200 has a line in count? If you want I could bring a Pioneer SX-3400 but it sounds overly smooth


----------



## ri-fi

armaegis said:


> Is anyone bringing an amp with regular analog inputs? Mine only have digital inputs.




My Dan Santoni amp has analog RCA'S inputs. Only one set though.and it's strictly a head amp.


----------



## Nexolek

I only plan to bring my Purplehearts and the Peachtree shift so I can have a good frame of reference to other awesome stuff.


----------



## ri-fi

I saw this on amazon and thought this might be a little amusing, albeit quite confusing, to you all:


----------



## Viper2005

I will bring the following to the meet:
  
 Schiit Yggdrasil
 Schiit Ragnarok
 Cavalli Liquid Carbon
 Violectric V281
 LCD4
 Fostex Ebonies
  
 If anyone has a request for any of my other gear, please let me know!


----------



## Armaegis

Schiit Jotunheim on CAM for anyone looking... http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649334195-schiit-jotunheim-no-module/
  
  
 and local deal from member aqsw is a Mr Speakers Ether C... http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649334043-mr-speakers-ether-c-with-balanced-dum-cable/
 I remember one of you guys was really interested in this at the last meet


----------



## q2klepto

asqw! yea probably a decent upgrade over my TH-X00 but i dunno if i need to be spending more money atm lol


----------



## Velomane

Just bear in mind, folks, that the Ethers at the last meet were the C Flows.


----------



## -iKa-

I realize that we're drawing near the meet, but if anyone has a pair of Master & Dynamic MH40s I've been quite interested in giving them a listen.


----------



## Armaegis

We had one request for a Utopia. @ecwl will you be coming? either that or does @AdamAtAdvance still have one to bring?
  
 No MH40 from anybody here that I'm aware of. Had I known, I actually had a trade offer a few weeks ago but I passed on it.


----------



## ecwl

Sure. I was going to bring Chord DAVE only. But if @AdamAtAdvance is not bringing Utopia, I can bring mine.


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

armaegis said:


> We had one request for a Utopia. @ecwl will you be coming? either that or does @AdamAtAdvance still have one to bring?
> 
> No MH40 from anybody here that I'm aware of. Had I known, I actually had a trade offer a few weeks ago but I passed on it.


 

@Armaegis and @ecwl. I will bring a set of Utopia's. I have also planned to bring the Elear and Sony Z1R. Any other requests? I have HIFIMAN HE1000 v2 and EDITION X v2 and both the AudioQuest NightOwl and NightHawk Carbon if someone is interested. I also plan on bringing some Astell & Kern players that I goon loan from our supplier. The AK70 and AK300 really surprised me. They are very nice.


----------



## -iKa-

ecwl said:


> Sure. I was going to bring Chord DAVE only. But if @AdamAtAdvance is not bringing Utopia, I can bring mine.




Woah I've always been really interested in trying a chord Dave out. They had a chord motor at the Advance event but I don't think they let anyone try it.


----------



## ecwl

For those who can't make it tomorrow, I think American Hi-Fi now has a Chord DAVE at the store on demo. The owner liked what he heard when he brought my Chord DAVE in and after selling a few he decided to get one for himself for demo.

I will probably bring my Mojo too just because I always carry my Mojo.


----------



## Nexolek

I'm currently looking into a DAP, I think. I do probably 98% of my listening at home through my PC, but with cabin season coming up it's time to get portable. My phone (Galaxy S5) just doesn't cut it. Even going USB to the Peachtree shift it destroys the phone's battery in about an hour.
  
 Perhaps the new LG G6 might be the answer...though the Samsung S8 is infinitely better phone wise. They haven't said anything about audio though...I hope there's a decent DAC in it. Gaaah decisions...


----------



## -iKa-

nexolek said:


> I'm currently looking into a DAP, I think. I do probably 98% of my listening at home through my PC, but with cabin season coming up it's time to get portable. My phone (Galaxy S5) just doesn't cut it. Even going USB to the Peachtree shift it destroys the phone's battery in about an hour.
> 
> Perhaps the new LG G6 might be the answer...though the Samsung S8 is infinitely better phone wise. They haven't said anything about audio though...I hope there's a decent DAC in it. Gaaah decisions...



Why don't you look toward something with an internal battery? The only ones I can think of right now are Chinese ones and basic PCM270X-based dacs but it might be worth a shot. (take note that all PCM270X DACs have a max of 16/48)


----------



## Armaegis

Or something from the Dragonfly family which has the lowest power draw of portable devices.


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


> Or something from the Dragonfly family which has the lowest power draw of portable devices.




Funnily enough I found a Dragonfly clone on taobao the other day called the NownaAudio Cute, it's only 30$

Link: http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/detail.htm?id=543397314065&toSite=main


----------



## Nexolek

Hmmm, yeah I'm torn. I don't really need pocketable. I've been using the shift + an old laptop, which is great for my ears music wise. I'm a metalhead you see. They don't do DSD (at least none of the bands I listen to do). I listen for the joy of music as opposed to being analytical about it. Me like smash! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 (Actually, most of the stuff I listen to these days is less smash and more progressive - with clean vocals)
  
 I'm also toying with the idea of simply getting a new laptop, probably an ultrabook. Or a DAP. Or maybe this year's phones will be good enough (I plan to upgrade anyway). I'm curious about DAPs though and would love to have a listen to a couple tomorrow.


----------



## Velomane

At what time are the festivities scheduled to begin?


----------



## Armaegis

1pm


----------



## Armaegis

Photo dump! I'll try to note the more prominent toys in each photo
  

 Chord Dave, Hifiman HE-1000v2, Audeze LCD4, giant mishmash of everything above
   
 

  

 So much of everything
  

 At the top: my big stack of Furman power conditioner, Bryston B60, Prism Callia dac
  

 Table #2: in the middle the Sony Z1R and Focal Elear
  

 in the middle: Focal Utopia,
 several daps: Sony something, three(?) Astell & Kern
  

 Schiit Ragnarok and Yggdrasil, and Fostex TH-X00 (Mahogany and Ebony; Purpleheart was hiding somewhere)
  

 I ate way too many chips...
  

 Nexolek, dude that came with Ika, and Ika
  

 Viper2005 and Sennheisermiser
  

 AdamAtAdvance and ecwl
  

 Ri-Fi and Velomane


----------



## Armaegis

For curiosity sake, these are a couple old pictures from our first couple meets. It's crazy to see how far we've come since 2010...
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 

 May 2010
  

 2011
  

 2011
  

 Beyerdynamic DT1350 in the upper left corner
 middle and below is an Audio Technica... I think A700 and W1000?
  

 Senn HD25, Beyer DT770 and DT990, Monoprice 8323, M-Audio Q40
  

 AKG K271, Sony something (I think??), Pioneer HDJ-2000 (I still have these!)
  

 Vintage something, AKG K240 Sextett MP, Fostex T50rp, Bottlehead Crack (might have been the second one I built judging from the colour)
  

 Shure SRH-840, everything you've seen already


----------



## Viper2005

Great pics Nathan, and thanks for organizing and hosting the meet!  It was great to see everyone again!


----------



## Armaegis

Random usb to spdif converter I found on kijiji: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-recording/winnipeg/usb-to-optical-spdif-converter/1240865449?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
 Handy if anyone wants to test dacs without installing drivers or whatnot.


----------



## -iKa-

Thanks for hosting the event! It was everything I hoped it would be and a more!


armaegis said:


> Random usb to spdif converter I found on kijiji: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-recording/winnipeg/usb-to-optical-spdif-converter/1240865449?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> Handy if anyone wants to test dacs without installing drivers or whatnot.


 
 I could see the usefulness of this, but don't most DACs limit the SPDIF input to around 24/192khz? (that said, for 20$ there isn't much room for criticism.)


----------



## Armaegis

-ika- said:


> Thanks for hosting the event! It was everything I hoped it would be and a more!
> I could see the usefulness of this, but don't most DACs limit the SPDIF input to around 24/192khz? (that said, for 20$ there isn't much room for criticism.)


 
  
 Do you actually have enough music higher than 24/192 that you'd worry about this "limitation"? I consider it a moot point for most people. And nevermind if this is a driverless universal windows device, it probably only does 16/44 or 16/48 anyways depending on the usb chip implementation.
  
 Optical originally topped out at 96k, but newer devices can handle 192 as long as your cable is up to proper spec.


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


> Do you actually have enough music higher than 24/192 that you'd worry about this "limitation"? I consider it a moot point for most people. And nevermind if this is a driverless universal windows device, it probably only does 16/44 or 16/48 anyways depending on the usb chip implementation.
> 
> Optical originally topped out at 96k, but newer devices can handle 192 as long as your cable is up to proper spec.




Yep, and I'm even a pretty firm defender of the uselessness of anything above 24/44.1, but I do actually have enough files (above 24/192) that would make it a limitation for me, especially because I currently have a bit of an obsession with DSD. 

Your point that it would be a moot point for most people is definitely quite accurate though, especially with the amount of people that use Tidal hifi as their main source (which if I remember correctly is 16/44).


----------



## Armaegis

Fair enough. I'm a bit agnostic when it comes to DSD/MQA or any other hi rez format in general, as almost all were converted and/or remastered from redbook level stuff, so you never really get a sense of what those "true" recordings are like. Even on those rare pieces that were done properly all the way through, they sit in such an isolated vacuum that you don't really have much of a comparison point. I can see good arguments for 24/96 recordings, but anything above that can actually lead to unexpected problems.
  
 Were you the one looking for a Loki? You should give @bearFNF a shout. That's going to be the cheapest dac you will ever find that will do DSD "properly".


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


> Fair enough. I'm a bit agnostic when it comes to DSD/MQA or any other hi rez format in general, as almost all were converted and/or remastered from redbook level stuff. I can see good arguments for 24/96, but anything above that can actually lead to problems or unnecessary clutter.
> 
> Were you the one looking for a Loki? You should give @bearFNF
> a shout. That's going to be the cheapest dac you will ever find that will do DSD "properly".




Nope, that was someone else. However, many DACs these days do DSD properly, and a lot of the cheaper ones use the Texas Instruments DSD179X, which as far as I know does DSD entirely natively.


----------



## Armaegis

We're gonna have to define "properly", even those that say they handle it "natively"... Conversion to PCM internally is the most common, particularly because DSD requires a separate and isolated set of filters and associated hardware if you don't want to compromise the pcm side of things nor the output buffers.


----------



## -iKa-

Anyone here ordering the new monoprice monolith M1060s?


----------



## Armaegis

You thinking to jump on it? I wasn't totally convinced... although the 8323 was an excellent budget headphone.


----------



## ri-fi

I think I am going to try and sell some gear and save up for the new MrSpeakers Aeon. But I have been lurking those Monoprice cans for a little while now. I don't know how I feel with the idea that they can act as open and closed cans (or am I thinking about their other new HPs...). Multi-tools are great, don't get me wrong, but sometimes you need specialized tools.

 That said, I am willing to sell just about anything in my gear collection to start my Aeon fund. If anyone is interested in items below PM me.
  
 HiFiman He-400i (I also made a custom cable for these, the original has terrible microphonics)
 Dragonfly Black
 Denon AH A100s
 Sony 10RBT - modified with Audio-Technica ATH m40x drivers. - I found the sony drivers were terribly miss-matched.
  
 If someone took them all in one purchase (or at least multiples), I would give them a pretty good deal.


----------



## Leftbehind

I'm in the market for an IEM if anyone has anything for sale. Otherwise ordering a Jupiter.


----------



## Velomane

I've got a pair of Hifiman RE-600S for sale if anyone is interested. Less than 10 hours use.


----------



## -iKa-

armaegis said:


> You thinking to jump on it? I wasn't totally convinced... although the 8323 was an excellent budget headphone.


 
 Was, before I used a bunch of money on chifi stuff (I've got quite a lot of really cool stuff coming in though.)


ri-fi said:


> I don't know how I feel with the idea that they can act as open and closed cans (or am I thinking about their other new HPs...).


 
 You're thinking about the M560s, which are apparently quite good, but they have the same problem as the Hifiman Edition S which is that when you close them it just gets that characteristic Mid-bass thump which some people like but I personally am not too much a fan of. The M1060s are the weird Hifiman-Audeze styled ones with 106mm drivers.


----------



## Armaegis

I don't remember who was asking about pro mixers, but the Long & McQuade on Pembina has a couple used Mackie mixers for really cheap (there was one for $50 which is great steal).


----------



## -iKa-

I just got one of two orders from china in (Only 1 week of waiting! (But I did pay around 100 for shipping so it makes sense)) mostly nice cables, and I think having a nice power supply and better pwoer cable actually made a difference in terms of the noise floor.


----------



## Armaegis

I have the iFi Pro iCAN in for review this week if anyone wants to come to check it out.


----------



## Velomane

How long will you have it? What are your initial impressions?


----------



## Armaegis

I should have it for a week and a bit.
  
 Initial impressions as a pure amp... it's decent. No contest with any of your big boys though. It has a whole ton of features, but I honestly haven't liked any of them so far except for maybe the lowest bass boost setting. The rest are interesting to play with, and they product interesting effects, but ultimately they all degrade the sound quality to my ears. The tube modes are not neutral, and steer heavily towards the stereotypical tubey sound with higher harmonic distortion content. It makes it "fun" at first listen, but again loses out on accuracy.
  
 Testing so far has only been with my HE-6, which is not necessarily a fair test for an amp. I'll try the HD650 and some of my others in the next day or so.


----------



## Nexolek

Oooh interesting! Apparently the Tube+ option has a decent effect on sound (at least according to some reviews I've read). I've been eyeing this thing for a while actually. Might have to come check it out!
  
 Edit: Completely forgot to say thanks for hosting the meet Armaegis! It was great to put some faces to names and hear so many different things. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Armaegis

nexolek said:


> Oooh interesting! Apparently the Tube+ option has a decent effect on sound (at least according to some reviews I've read). I've been eyeing this thing for a while actually. Might have to come check it out!


 
  
 Just let me know when you'd like to come down to. My schedule is fairly open at the moment.
  
 So far I think the regular Tube mode is better than Tube+, but I've also only used it in balanced mode so far which I think cancels out a lot of the "nice harmonics" of the tube+ mode.


----------



## Nexolek

armaegis said:


> Just let me know when you'd like to come down to. My schedule is fairly open at the moment.
> 
> So far I think the regular Tube mode is better than Tube+, but I've also only used it in balanced mode so far which I think cancels out a lot of the "nice harmonics" of the tube+ mode.


 
 Same here. Perhaps tomorrow? I'll send a PM.


----------



## Velomane

Thanks for the report, Armaeigis. For once you're not enabling my vice.


----------



## Armaegis

velomane said:


> Thanks for the report, Armaeigis. For once you're not enabling my vice.


 
  
 Well you _do_ have an Yggy incoming, so I thought I'd take it easy on you


----------



## Armaegis

There are rumours that the Sennheiser HD650 may be discontinued soon. Here's a used one at a decent price:
 http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649337565-sennheiser-hd650-headphone/


----------



## ri-fi

Quick question for the group: where does everyone stand on powercable shielding? Needed, uneeded, or system dependent. What I gather from my research is that sources benefit more from shielding, and shielding an amplifier only truly makes sense if it will sit very close to other cables. Particularly signal cables. Would love to hear others opinions. I think there is some merit to cable voodoo, but exactly what is providing the upgrade isn't always easy to pin down. Thanks.


----------



## -iKa-

I believe that if you have dirty wall power you have to have some sort of power filter to lower your noise floor. If you plan on running power cables over signal cables (or vice versa), you probably need shielded power cables, otherwise, there's honestly no need. Multiple power cables running over each other should be fine, as they are all running at the same frequency, so even if they distort each other's signals, the change shouldn't affect sound.


----------



## Armaegis

Shielding can be a mixed bag depending on application. Some of the things to be wary of are the shields acting like antennas, and adding capacitance to the cable. There's also a difference between electrical and magnetic shielding.
  
 For power cables, shielding is not really necessary from the concept of keeping the power "clean". The magnitude of the waveform from the wall is ridiculously huge compared to what could possibly ever be induced by a "noisy" environment. The power supply in your device is already going to rectify and regulate everything coming in; if it can't handle a bit of scratch that's literally a million times lower in magnitude, then you've spent your money poorly and should probably buy something with a more robust psu. You've also got a hundred feet of copper wiring running through your walls going from the panel to your outlet and passing near a fridge or air conditioner at the same time. Adding a shield for the last couple feet isn't really going to make a difference. Capacitance in a power cable is also highly undesirable as this will restrict actual power flow, though this concept is less important for something like a dac that doesn't draw much power. One potential application of shielding on a power cable though would be to try and minimize "noise" from getting out, but shielding doesn't quite work as well for containing as it does for, well, shielding.
  
 Shielding on interconnects is another matter however, since the signal levels here are much lower and closer in magnitude to what could potentially be induced by noise. Interconnect signals are also typically amplified, meaning any noise picked up will get worse coming out the other end of your device. In this case, shielding is useful as long as you didn't turn it into an antenna. The downside again though is capacitance, which will interact with the load impedance and create a low-pass filter, meaning you could potentially reduce your frequency response at the upper frequencies (there's additional issues with digital transmission as well).
  
 Really the best practice is just to ensure ample space between cables. Long tight parallel runs should be avoided if possible; crossing at 90 degrees or haphazardly at odd random angles is better. Try to keep high level signals like power and speaker cables away from low level signal interconnects. If you have concerns about your environment harming your interconnects, then shielded balanced cables are the way to go.


----------



## ri-fi

-iKa- and Armaegis Much appreciated. Your comments reinforce my initial understanding. Thanks.


----------



## -iKa-

Got a pretty big order of stuff from Taobao, lots of cool stuff. I got a 30$ DAC/AMP that (I think) beats the DFB, a Tube Amp, and another DAC/Amp using the ES9023 (an ESS chip with a built in opamp). Sadly customs just threw one of the DACs in with the tube amp and broke the tube. Anyone have a spare 6N2, 6N11, 6922, or 6N23P?


----------



## Armaegis

Maybe try giving this guy a call? http://www.kijiji.ca/v-electronics/winnipeg/large-lot-of-vacuum-tubes-for-vintage-radio-tv-50s-60s/1224090729?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Leftbehind

Any chance you can post impressions, pictures, links? I'd be really interested in hearing about this.


----------



## ri-fi

These are great sealed headphones for 100$. They are however a bit bulky... http://www.kijiji.ca/v-electronics/winnipeg/psb-m4u-white-active-noise-cancelling-headphones/1245024604?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Armaegis

Wow that's a great find.


----------



## Velomane

@AdamAtAdvance
  
 Will you guys be getting the Audioquest Perch stand? You can count me in for at least one.
  
 http://www.audioquest.com/perch-headphone-stand/


----------



## Armaegis

All you guys with the Fostex cans, these might be worth a look: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dekoni-premium-earpads-for-fostex-th-x00
 maybe get a small group buy together to save on shipping up here?


----------



## ddeitz

<3 thx Armaegis, the pads I can deff use. If anyone wants to split shipping I'll wait to order mine for a few days.


----------



## Armaegis

I think @Viper2005 might be interested, possibly @Nexolek ?
  
 I *might* be interested in a sheepskin one, even though I don't have any Fostex headphones to use them on


----------



## ddeitz

armaegis said:


> I think @Viper2005 might be interested, possibly @Nexolek ?
> 
> I *might* be interested in a sheepskin one, even though I don't have any Fostex headphones to use them on


 
 I knew it! You're addicted to any sort of an audio deal!!


----------



## Nexolek

armaegis said:


> I think @Viper2005 might be interested, possibly @Nexolek ?
> 
> I *might* be interested in a sheepskin one, even though I don't have any Fostex headphones to use them on


 
 Hmmmm maybe! The thing is, I'd really like to hear how the sound changes first. Some say good, some say not so good. I say I have no idea unless I hear it


----------



## Armaegis

nexolek said:


> Hmmmm maybe! The thing is, I'd really like to hear how the sound changes first. Some say good, some say not so good. I say I have no idea unless I hear it


 
  
 But the whole point is to get a bunch of us in to save on the shipping... *prod*prod*peerpressure*


----------



## Nexolek

Hahha keep on tryin! For the time being I think I'm going to pass. I don't have any problem at ALL with the stock pads on the Purplehearts. Could be the shape of my head, but I don't even notice that I'm wearing them, even after many hours. They fit me absolutely perfectly and are extremely comfy.


----------



## Armaegis

Which reminds me, you need to stop by again and we can try swapping out with some of my existing pads on your Purpleheart.


----------



## q2klepto

FYI - nothing to do with headphones, but pretty pumped i scored an SVS PB-2000 sub here in Winnipeg.  No one has anything good in town a lot of the times lol


----------



## Armaegis

If someone wants a Schiit Jotunheim... this is *local:*
 http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649343191-schiit-jotunheim-w-balanced-dac/


----------



## Armaegis

This dac/amp is a few years old, but this is a great deal for anyone with an iDevice:
 http://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/winnipeg/headphone-amp-dac/1244998104?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Nexolek

armaegis said:


> If someone wants a Schiit Jotunheim... this is *local:*
> http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649343191-schiit-jotunheim-w-balanced-dac/


 
 Ooooh! Has anyone heard one of these? If I remember right the SE out is kinda meh and everything is improved significantly by going balanced. At least I think that's what I remember reading.
  
 Always with the temptations @Armaegis. Must resist...


----------



## Armaegis

I've never heard it personally, so can't offer any impressions. I've bought many things from @orkney before though; he's a good guy.


----------



## -iKa-

Is anyone here buying into all the eikon hype? I personally don't have the budget for one now but I'm really interested in hearing one.


----------



## Armaegis

@Nexolek is drooling over the Atticus


----------



## q2klepto

The Eikon/Atticus is getting some great press lately it seems - taking some of the light from Ether Flows. 
  
 I may want to upgrade my TH-X00 to a Ether C or ZMF sometime soon. Although if i did that - id need a new dac  Damn this hobby


----------



## Nexolek

Yeah, I think an Atticus will be my next purchase. Perhaps if someone is interested in an Eikon we could get the bundle and save $100 each. Looks to be $200 off for the pair instead of buying separately. I'm not exactly financially ready just yet, but some time in the future...


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

Hi guys,

I just wanted to throw out there that we're willing to hold a meet up on a Sunday some time after Easter and before May long weekend. We'll also provide the refreshments and special pricing on almost anything in the store (Bose and Sony excluded). The store will be ours exclusively for the day!

Also, I just got word from Focal that interchangeable ear pads are now shipping so if the thought of Elears with Utopia ear pads gets you excited, we can hook you up. Just let me know if you're interested and we'll work out pricing.

Please reply with which of the following days works best and with any specific gear requests just in case I need to order or borrow something from a supplier.

I am thinking 12-5pm on one of these 3 days:
- Sunday, April 23rd
- Sunday, April 30th
- Sunday, May 7th

Not Sunday, May 14th - That is Mother's Day. Don't forget this important day!

Thanks!


----------



## -iKa-

I'd be good with May 7th, because I'm getting some new source components and I don't know how long it'll be until I get them.


----------



## Nexolek

All dates work for me! I'm curious to compare my Z7 with the Z1R


----------



## Velomane

That's a generous offer, Adam, and I hope to be there. Are we going to be able to bring some of our own gear?


----------



## Armaegis

All of those days are currently open for me as well.
  
  


velomane said:


> That's a generous offer, Adam, and I hope to be there. Are we going to be able to bring some of our own gear?


 
  
 Yes, I've visited the space before and we would be able to bring our own stuff.


----------



## ri-fi

I should be available all dates as well.

AdamAtAdvance do you have any access to MrSpeakers headphones? I am really interested in the new Aeons.


----------



## -iKa-

ri-fi said:


> I should be available all dates as well.
> 
> @AdamAtAdvance do you have any access to MrSpeakers headphones? I am really interested in the new Aeons.


 
 I second the Aeon interest.


----------



## Nexolek

-ika- said:


> I second the Aeon interest.


 
 And third.


----------



## ri-fi

http://blog.masterdynamic.com/article/over-ear-concrete-headphones

Happy April fools


----------



## Velomane

@AdamAtAdvance
  
 Any of those dates work for me. I'll be happy to attend.


----------



## q2klepto

adamatadvance said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just wanted to throw out there that we're willing to hold a meet up on a Sunday some time after Easter and before May long weekend. We'll also provide the refreshments and special pricing on almost anything in the store (Bose and Sony excluded). The store will be ours exclusively for the day!
> 
> ...


 
  
  
@AdamAtAdvance - I can try and make any of those, although May might be best.


----------



## -iKa-

Has anyone here got any Audio-GD products? A lot of people say that they're amazing for their price but I've yet to hear any of them.


----------



## Armaegis

Audio-gd has suffered a lot from price creep in recent years. Their stuff was decent when they first started, but with every new generation things only improved a little but prices shot up. Resale also sucks because they put out so many new products it cannibalizes the old line.
  
 I say the best value is to get an amp that's only a single generation old to play with, and sell/recycle for other gear before the next revision drops your resale value again. Skip the dacs for now.


----------



## q2klepto

I have the audio-gd NBF 15.32 and its great.  Drove my old HE-400i with ease. Black background, sounds great with power hungry low z headphones like Hifiman or Audeze planars (except for the HE-6 heh). 
  
 Sounds a bit thin on my HD800s though. Its my DAC right now - feeding my Bottlehead Speedball. Also has RCA pre-outs that i used for when i had powered ADAM F5s. 
  
 The high end amps get a lot of praise..havent heard any myself.


----------



## -iKa-

I just sold my U200 because I wanted a Sabre DAC after hearing the one I gave to my friend, so I'm more just interested in hearing the AGD stuff for the sake of understanding what all the hype is about. That said, if @q2klepto could bring his NFB 15 that would definitely be interesting to hear, as I'm always searching for that practically infinite noise floor.


----------



## ri-fi

Anyone know of any Canadian or American made DAPs? Thanks.


----------



## Leftbehind

ri-fi said:


> Anyone know of any Canadian or American made DAPs? Thanks.


 
 Going to add to this and ask if anyone knows of any Canadian IEM or CIEM companies. Aside from Starkey.
  
 Always prefer to buy Canadian if I can.


----------



## ri-fi

(Another) quick question for everyone: just bought a pair of Symphones V7s to fill an empty pair of cans. Anyone ever listen to any Symphones drivers? I gather they are Grado-like but still their own beast.I'd be happy to bring them to our next meet!


----------



## Armaegis

@DigitalFreak might be the guy to ask about CIEMs, but I'm not sure if he's still around these days...?
  
 PSB and Paradigm both have one or two iem models, but I'm not sure if they're actually made in Canada. We used to have Clarity Audio, but they may no longer be in business.


----------



## Armaegis (Apr 27, 2017)

Ugh, this new layout is annoying. I don't normally browse all the subforums... I'm so used to my subscriptions on the first page.

I'm gonna bookmark this as my start page from now on... https://www.head-fi.org/f/watched/threads


----------



## q2klepto

Thanks - yup its like 70% ads now. Kinda reminds me of Digg 4.0...


----------



## bearFNF

yeah, book marking the subscription page works. I also book marked the "show all subscriptions page".

I am just glad I was eventually able to log on, it would not accept my password and then the "forgot my password" would not send me an email. It took a few hours and a dozen or so tries to get it to work.

the pages don't always load fully either...and the ads are a PITA!!!


----------



## -iKa-

Man I wasn't even getting any notifications for this thread to my inbox either. Anyways, is the event that's about 10 days or so from today still on? If so, should we start doing gear requests?


----------



## Armaegis

Bookmark the page I linked earlier.

There has been no official date posted as far as I know. I've emailed Adam so hopefully I get a response and can share info if he hasn't been able to log in.


----------



## Armaegis

bearFNF said:


> I also book marked the "show all subscriptions page".



Where is this one?


----------



## Velomane

Armaegis said:


> Where is this one?



Top right corner, under your name. "Watched threads..."


----------



## Armaegis

Velomane said:


> Top right corner, under your name. "Watched threads..."



I think the subscriptions page is different from the watched page?... (at this point it's hard to tell anymore)


----------



## Velomane (Apr 28, 2017)

Some admin posted that what was previously referred to as "subscribed" is now "watched". As some younger guy at my workplace said to us more senior crew: "Come on guys, embrace the technology!"


----------



## bearFNF

Armaegis said:


> Where is this one?





Velomane said:


> Top right corner, under your name. "Watched threads..."



There are two places to get to the page:
Here:


and here:


----------



## -iKa-

I just got unsubscribed from this thread for some reason. I hope this update gets better, I'm hopeful.


----------



## Armaegis

Are watched threads now automatically those that we've posted in? I liked being able to differentiate between that and subscriptions...


----------



## Velomane

Armaegis,

If you click "account alerts" beneath your name in the top right corner, you get to your preferences/settings. From there, you can decide whether you are automatically subbed to threads you've posted in or whether you simply receive an alert for a thread you've posted when someone else has posted in it. There's a long list of things to choose from. Other than the ads, this platform might not be so bad after all.


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah it's the same software as the other place actually, but the settings are all in different places so it's messing me up.


----------



## rifi

Hey everyone -ri-fi here-, so it seems this update has bricked my previous account. I can't sign into my previous account and it so happens that the email I had on file with my headfi account is no longer... So I can't even try and reset my password. Anyone have ideas? I can't seem to find an admin/moderator email where I can send my issue to. Until I can figure something out, please use this account to PM me. Hopefully we can meet soon, I have a few more toys I'd be happy to share.


----------



## -iKa- (Apr 30, 2017)

I've got at least 3 things that I'm almost 100% sure no one here has ever heard of that I'd like to share at the next meet.

Edit: I also really want to see how my new amp pairs with something really inefficient like the HE-6


----------



## Armaegis (May 3, 2017)

I've tried contacting Adam from Advance but I'm not sure if his account is even active here anymore? And he hasn't responded to my emails either.


----------



## -iKa-

I might just stop by Advance to see if I can contact him through there


----------



## -iKa-

I stopped by advance, apparently Adam hasn't been getting any of the email notifications since the update


----------



## Armaegis

-iKa- said:


> I stopped by advance, apparently Adam hasn't been getting any of the email notifications since the update



I wonder if my regular emails haven't been going to spam then? I've messaged him off-site and he hasn't responded to those either.

Has he picked a date for the meet? My calendar is starting to get busy and I need to know what day to book.


----------



## -iKa-

Armaegis said:


> I wonder if my regular emails haven't been going to spam then? I've messaged him off-site and he hasn't responded to those either.
> 
> Has he picked a date for the meet? My calendar is starting to get busy and I need to know what day to book.


I believe he said that he wanted to do it on the May long weekend, not entirely sure though


----------



## -iKa-

Oh cool they changed the layout yet again! At the very least it seems more functional now.


----------



## Velomane

Yeah, I'm liking this much better. More improvements to come, apparently.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey @AdamAtAdvance, any update?


----------



## rifi

Since Adam is not responding, I was wondering if we all just wanted to figure out a meet on our own? It seemed like a few were keen on having something happen soon. I unfortunately can't hold due to lack of space at my apartment, but I'm always happy to bring coffee, snacks and new gear.


----------



## -iKa-

I'd be up for it, but both times I've talked to Adam recently he seemed quite keen on hosting it, he said he'd need at least 10 people to make it worth it though. On the other hand, I still wouldn't mind having a meet somewhere else.

Also @rifi did you ever end up solving your issues with white noise from your amplifier? I've got the same thing happening right now, where I've got practically zero noise when I use my DT990 600 ohms, but if I use anything that's 32 ohms and >95db/mw there is very noticeable noise that doesn't change with volume adjustment. I've ordered some new opamps which I hope will change a thing or two but I honestly don't know.

quick edit: I do wanna try something really inefficient like an HE-6 with this amp though, it's got quite a bit of power.


----------



## Velomane

I would imagine that between Armaegis and myself, there will be at least one HE-6 at the next meet.


----------



## Armaegis

If @AdamAtAdvance doesn't speak up soon, I can plan to host another one. Probably make it a bbq affair at my place in Fort Richmond.

@rifi @-iKa- I suspect it is simply the noise floor of the amp. Changing opamps probably won't do much, but it doesn't hurt to try. I've got a bunch of different ones sitting around if you want to check for compatibility. 

@Velomane don't forget @Viper2005 has one too


----------



## rifi

@-iKa- , I did get it fixed. I had to send it to the amp builder twice though... the second time i sent it first to Gilbert Yeung at Blue Circle Audio (he lives very close to the original amp builder, Dan Santoni)  and he put it through a bunch of tests. He was able to pick up the hum on one of the tests and sent the findings and the amp to Dan. Here is the explanation I got from him:

_"The problem was a strange one. A capacitor that's part of a low voltage power section did not like where it was grounded. Moving a few inches to where the one for the other channel is stopped the buzz. I have another one here (my wife's) that doesn't do this at all. Very strange indeed."  _

I don't know if that helps you at all, but that was my problem. Opamp swapping might help, but the little I know about them tells me opamps can actually be very picky about their sources and power channels. But if my experience means anything, I would first look at your power supply chain.


----------



## -iKa-

@Armaegis yeah, that's what I thought it was. It's also quite picky with opamps, only accepting NE5534x series and SE5534x series.

@rifi oh yours was AC hum? I take it that was an entirely different problem then.


----------



## rifi

@-iKa- Yeah it seems you might be dealing with a completely different hum issue. When I was diagnosing my amps issues with a few people close to Gilbert, they thought that since I heard the hum when no audio input was plugged into the amp, it had to be a power related issue. But there are always exceptions to the rules and I am at best a crude tinker-er. Take my advise with a grain of salt.


----------



## Armaegis

Opamps are not picky about the main power supply per se... but can be particular about the bypass capacitors near the power input pins. 

In a related sense, swapping opamps may also have unintended consequences. You could swap in an opamp with theoretically better specs, but if it's power supply/signal trace/feedback/bandwidth requirements are different, then who knows what you'll get. Boutique opamps with high speed and bandwidth often suffer from oscillation issues or noise issues, because that same high performance means it needs more work to behave properly (the car analogy being like dropping a F1 engine into a Honda Civic; sure it might work and even provide more oomph, but it's likely not optimal for either).


----------



## -iKa-

@Armaegis





The problem is that this opamp has an unusual pinout that not many opamps share. It's similar to most opamps save for the fact that it's 5th pin is a compensation pin


----------



## Armaegis

Fair enough. If that pin is used in the circuit, then you will have a very tough time swapping opamps unless you're willing to hack the board (and even then, it's assuming that the compensation is handled the same way). 

You could also potentially swap in opamps that don't use that pin at all. But then you're hoping that the feedback loop is enough and there wasn't any other funny business going on with the output.


----------



## rifi

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-electronics/...es/1264010150?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


A great pair of monitors for 60$.


----------



## Armaegis

rifi said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-electronics/...es/1264010150?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> A great pair of monitors for 60$.



That's a great price for those.

For anyone looking for nice powered speakers, this is a good buy: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-performance-...de/1263897155?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Or if someone is interested, I'm selling my Genelecs (bi-amped studio monitors) as I'm probably upgrading soon. 
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/for-sale-trade-genelec-1030a-studio-monitors-canada.850340/
(totally willing to make a substantial deal for someone local)


----------



## rifi

@Armaegis I noticed you have some Iso Acoustics under your monitors for sale. How do you like them? I have been thinking about getting a pair. In fact, would you be selling them once you sell your monitors?


----------



## -iKa-

Man I need to get into speakers more. I heard the Paradigm Persona 3F at advance the other day and I think I've spoiled myself with it.


----------



## bearFNF

I just recently received some KEF LS50 wireless and I am impressed with their sound and clarity. Definitely a step above the Klipsch R-15PM they replaced.


----------



## Armaegis

@rifi I'll need those stands for the next speakers  Unless I need bigger ones... in which case I'll let you know. If you want some cheaper pads though, here: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-re...or/1258536560?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

@-iKa- Haha, well if you're gonna go big, those flagship speakers aren't a bad way to go. Granted, you're also dropping close to $15k after taxes...

@bearFNF Did you ever hear the regular LS50? I'm curious to hear more impression of the two back to back. I know @Velomane and I think @q2klepto have the regular ones here. 

I think if I were to go into a fancy active speakers, it would be a Kii Three or Geithain, but shipping/import of those is tricky.


----------



## bearFNF

I did, but it was quite a while ago so I don't remember the amp. I do know that I liked what I heard. That is one of the reasons I was real interested in the wireless version. I also like the connectivity options, fits more with the way I want to use them over the Klipsch.

So for they are pretty nice.
Only issue I have is worrying about disturbing the neighbors with the bass.   
Well, that and getting them set-up/positioned just right.


----------



## -iKa-

So should we start planning a meet?


----------



## Armaegis

-iKa- said:


> So should we start planning a meet?



Sure, I'd be willing to plan/host something. I can create a doodle that people can sign up on to help pick a day. My best weekly times for the next month are Sunday noon, Tuesday evening, Thursday evening, sometimes Friday evening. Anyone else?


----------



## -iKa-

Sundays work best for me


----------



## Armaegis

Hey @Viper2005 or @Velomane , I'm working on a multi-dac review. I was wondering if I'd be able to borrow a Yggy for maybe a week? I can trade one of my dacs for you to play with.


----------



## Velomane

I'd rather not as my Yggy is the bottom piece in a stack of four. If viper is a definite no, let me know and I will dig it out.


----------



## Armaegis

For any Mac users, this is a nice interface for you: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-re...sb/1268292823?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## aqsw

Armaegis said:


> Hey @Viper2005 or @Velomane , I'm working on a multi-dac review. I was wondering if I'd be able to borrow a Yggy for maybe a week? I can trade one of my dacs for you to play with.


Hey Nathan, Would you like my Hegel in your dac review?


----------



## Armaegis

aqsw said:


> Hey Nathan, Would you like my Hegel in your dac review?



Haha, sure why not. I'm hoping to do some listening crunch next week.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, if anyone is interested in Wolf Ear amps (I reviewed the Mayoki a couple months ago), I can get a stupidly good deal on their Kitoki: https://www.wolfearaudio.ca/products/kitoki?variant=24058632641
Great if anyone has high efficiency speakers. Shoot me a message if interested.


----------



## -iKa- (Jul 12, 2017)

Thought this was quite interesting, it's a chifi Goldmund Telos HA-2 Clone: https://world.taobao.com/item/52471...000&pvid=573708e7-4713-4b54-9403-21ac1f88cae1

I find it quite fascinating that they managed to achieve the quality of a 11,000USD amp with just 600CAD though


----------



## Armaegis

You'll have to colour me skeptical over that. First of all, a clone is no guarantee of quality. It's a huge assumption that they even managed to copy the circuit (and in the likelihood that they couldn't get it, they'd just shove in a different one), and the parts quality is likely to be lower. Furthermore, Goldmund is notorious for re-badging existing products/OEM modules with a nice sticker or chassis plate on top and multiplying price by ten. 

Yeah the clone price is cheap, but I wouldn't be under any illusions that I'd be getting a 11k product. Beyond that, for me I still don't like giving my money to outfits that make their living ripping off other people's designs. Things cost money because it took experience, R&D, prototying, servicing, etc, to create it. I'd sooner buy authentic products on the used market and at least support the local economy that way.


----------



## -iKa-

Armaegis said:


> Goldmund is notorious for re-badging existing products/OEM modules with a nice sticker or chassis plate on top and multiplying price by ten.


Thanks for pointing this out! I actually had no idea that Goldmund did that. And this isn't really an exact clone per se. It's completely lacking the DAC module, which I assume is actually a major section of the THA-2 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Armaegis

Good price for a power distributor if anyone needs something more rugged than a typical power bar: 
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-re...er/1272088592?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Armaegis

Okay, so we should pick another day for a meet. I'm willing to host at my place in Fort Richmond; probably make it a bbq like last year. 
If we're aiming for Sundays, my next few are unavailable which takes us into July. Potential conflicts though...
July 2 - Canada day long weekend
July 9 - folk fest
July 16 - ??
July 23 - Fringe festival

I am not currently planning anything on those days, so what works best for you guys?


----------



## Velomane

July 16 or 23 work best for me. The 9th is a maybe.


----------



## -iKa-

Any of those days are fine for me afaik.


----------



## rifi

All but Canada day weekend for me. Thank Armaegis!


----------



## Armaegis

I'm leaning towards July 16th myself.


----------



## Energeezer

Armaegis said:


> I'm leaning towards July 16th myself.


Works for me


----------



## rifi

FYI if anyone is interested, there is a Little Dot MKII in Brandon for 150$ (on CAM) listed as a 9 for condition and one new set of upgrade tubes.


----------



## Leftbehind

I'm available July 2nd and 23rd. Since the redesign I haven't been using this site too much. I did really appreciate it when you tagged everyone by name to let them know a meet was coming up, the email made it really helpful. 
The 16th is possible for me if it's in the later afternoon/ evening.


----------



## Armaegis (Jun 25, 2017)

Ok, let's see if the notification system works for poking people... otherwise I'll send out individual pms to everybody.

Next meet planned for Sunday July 16th
time: mid/late afternoon-ish?
location: Fort Richmond (backyard bbq) - not posting my address publicly, but if you don't have it then send me a pm


edit: wow these are the only ones that seem to activate on the forum... hope this works:
@SennheiserMiser @rifi
@ecwl @Leftbehind @-iKa- @AdamAtAdvance @Nexolek
@Awah @orkney @dahan @aqsw
@Tuco1965 @bearFNF
@devouringone3 @Viper2005 @Velomane
@tacgunner1 @q2klepto @cocopro
@Borbafett @Energeezer


edit 2: these are the names where the mention doesn't seem to work... so I will have to message these folks individually later assuming their profiles are working
acidbasement; ajm; headcred; mythless; lwc726; cyberidd;
trapper32; theblackfox; pincher; hotaudio40; sckeith; JFroese; deeplogic;
Vault101; SVC52; Ckaz; yoyea; panda-R;
DigitalFreak; bvan37; Greyowl; DocTavia; PhrozenLife; ElmerK; gnuZ; JasonLam; 
dscythe; sunjigglet; howlndog; fantus; Kevorkazito; Docks;
mechamits; n9eryeah; cannednoob; ThickGlasses;
dakki12345; JayMitch; ashmeet908; drambit; Beefy
amtasd; dockie7; ddeitz


----------



## Energeezer

Armaegis said:


> Ok, let's see if the notification system works for poking people... otherwise I'll send out individual pms to everybody.
> 
> Next meet planned for Sunday July 16th
> time: mid/late afternoon-ish?
> ...





Armaegis said:


> Ok, let's see if the notification system works for poking people... otherwise I'll send out individual pms to everybody.
> 
> Next meet planned for Sunday July 16th
> time: mid/late afternoon-ish?
> ...


I hope to be there. Looking forward.


----------



## Armaegis

You guys who I tagged in the earlier post, did you receive email notifications or only on the site?


----------



## Velomane

I saw your post and that's it.


----------



## Energeezer

I got mail


----------



## bearFNF

Post only. May have something to do with the settings in notifications?


----------



## -iKa- (Jun 22, 2017)

I got an email notification for the post


----------



## Armaegis

bearFNF said:


> Post only. May have something to do with the settings in notifications?



Yeah, I was hoping the system changeover would have made things more consistent but I think individual settings are different, and those who haven't logged on in a while automatically don't get updates or something like that. Hopefully when I send out PMs individually that people will get notifications in their email.


----------



## Armaegis

Haha, who wants a big headphone stand for their collection? 
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/w...um/1275521711?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Also, for anyone interested in jazz music, I'm doing an event with the Winnipeg Jazz Festival: 
https://www.facebook.com/events/254836188330099/
It's a free outdoor event with a live band, all before the Postmodern Jukebox concert.

This will serve as a precursor to another event that I'm doing two weeks later:
https://www.facebook.com/events/302586470196522/
With another band, and a dance lesson beforehand.


----------



## Armaegis

This is a longshot, but from the last meet did anybody walk away with a usb cable they don't recognize? I've been searching all over for my Cowon S9 cable and it's not in any of my usual boxes. It looks a bit like a mini-hdmi cable. I know I can just get a new one for a couple bucks from ebay, but I hate the thought of cluttering up if the original one is still around somewhere.


----------



## Nexolek

The 16th works for me. At least I think so. Summer is always crazy, might be at the cabin


----------



## rifi

I have penned in the meet, so expect me there. 

Here is a list of gear I am thinking of bringing:

-DIY Symphones V7 headphones (my current go-to. I love these)
-Dan Santoni Headamp. I got it fixed! no hum, so smooth for an SS
-Vali (1st version)
-I also thought I would bring my 1970s electret again. I recently won a second pair (the condenser has two HP jacks) and they sound enjoyably different from each other. I think it is the aging process of the electrets. I would be interested to see which set people preferred (I can't make up my mind). It also think its just rad to buddy-up on 40 year old gear. Is anyone bringing a power amp? These need a fair amount of power. Last time we had them playing off the speaker taps on a Ragnarok, and that just powered one pair. I would worry about adding another set to that pairing.  

Any interest in power conditions/filters? I recently got a Blue Circle Audio PLC puck and Outpost2. I really like them and would be happy to bring them over.


----------



## Velomane

Is there anywhere to purchase Comply foam tips in town?


----------



## -iKa-

Here's my list of gear that I'm bringing:
Modded Beyerdynamic DT990
Lightly Modded MSUR N650
Modded Philips SHP9500
Focal Spirit Professional
Jemmy Audio DADmini
Opoint V12
Nowna Cute
Weiduka AC2.2


----------



## Armaegis

Velomane said:


> Is there anywhere to purchase Comply foam tips in town?


Aw man, MemoryExpress used to carry them, but I just checked the website and it's not there anymore. There's a decent selection of online retailers here though, and maybe one of the local shops would have it...
http://www.complyfoam.com/authorized-retailers/


----------



## -iKa- (Jun 24, 2017)

Okay. So someone tell me if I'm going insane or not. I honestly feel like I hear a slight difference in between JRiver and Foobar. I have all DSPs disabled and have tested them both with DirectSound, WASAPI, and ASIO, and I still feel like there's a slight difference. Does anyone else notice this?


----------



## Armaegis

If you are hearing consistent differences between JRiver and Foobar, regardless of using direct/wasapi/asio/etc, then I would wager it has something to do with the processor load on the computer or possibly a latency effect. The latency thing is easy to check, though shouldn't have a big difference. The processor loading is a tricky one to track down, though it's also why some people claim that wav is better than flac since it is an "easier" load on the processor, although then it becomes a higher bandwidth thing so there's a balancing act.


----------



## ElmerK

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Viper2005

Massdrop has the Sennheiser Hd6XX (hd650 clone) up for sale this morning if anyone is wanting a pair!  Looks like they aren't going as quickly as last time.


----------



## Armaegis

Unfortunately they also bumped up the price, and the waiting time is rather long.


----------



## dscythe

holy site change batman! I kept meaning to check in but chrome somehow forgot my password and I kept forgetting to reset it. thanks for the poke Armag


----------



## aqsw

16th sounds good for me. 

Will bring a bunch of stuff.

Can I pick up the Hegel then?

Pm me the address, as I only know the Lindenwoods address.


----------



## -iKa-

If anyone's looking for a local LCD-2 (pre-fazor) at a pretty good price, one was just listed: http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649365959-audeze-lcd2/


----------



## Armaegis

It occurs to me we never set a time for the meet this coming Sunday. Shall we say 2pm? 

Still tentatively set for my house in Fort Richmond... although the weather is looking like it might be hitting 30C which is kinda uncomfortable for the bbq idea. We can relocate to Lindenwoods if that's the case (or if it rains). I'll make a post here by late next week for final confirmation).


----------



## -iKa-

2PM sounds pretty good


----------



## -iKa-

Seeing as we're approaching the day of the meet, would it be a good idea to start making gear requests?


----------



## Armaegis

Seeing as the forecast is showing high 31°C for Sunday... I'm strongly leaning towards relocating to Lindenwoods where we can have the meet indoors with air conditioning.

No specific gear requests from me.


----------



## Velomane

Unfortunately, I won't be able to attend. I'll be out of town with family.


----------



## Armaegis

@SennheiserMiser @rifi
@ecwl @Leftbehind @-iKa- @AdamAtAdvance @Nexolek
@Awah @orkney @dahan @aqsw
@Tuco1965 @bearFNF
@devouringone3 @Viper2005 @Velomane
@tacgunner1 @q2klepto @cocopro
@Borbafett @Energeezer @dscythe 

Hey everybody, Sunday 2pm, relocating to Lindenwoods because outdoors in 31°C weather is not my idea of fun.


----------



## Viper2005

Good idea!  
See y'all on Saturday!


----------



## -iKa-

For anyone interested, I will also be bringing the Technics EAH-T700, as well as the 1more Quad Drivers.


----------



## Armaegis

Did somebody change any settings or something on my laptop? My JRiver is completely dead (it froze and now I can't load it, even after a reinstall) and even my whole computer seemed slowed down and my browsers aren't loading. Yes I've already rebooted a couple times.


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> Did somebody change any settings or something on my laptop? My JRiver is completely dead (it froze and now I can't load it, even after a reinstall) and even my whole computer seemed slowed down and my browsers aren't loading. Yes I've already rebooted a couple times.


Sorry to hear that. For what it's worth I didn't use your comp as a source today. I hope you figure it out soon. Thanks for hosting again, and good to see the few who made it. Always a treat for the ears.


----------



## Viper2005

Thanks for hosting another meet, Nathan.  Hope your computer issues get sorted out.   
For what its worth, I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary during the time I was using your laptop.


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah it was weird... Right after you guys left my whole system crashed and it's been buggy since. 

Some thoughts on gear:
- Rifi's Frankenphones were a big surprise. I'd put them on par with the Sennheisers.
- aqsw's Felik's amp: really great soundstage, Viper loved the bass with the Senns, though it was a bit too much for me; but I thought it was a very good match with planars
- Ika's Technics headphone... I think this one garnered the same looks we all had with the Sony Z1R last time... great fit and comfort (though heavy), but a total pass on the sound for the price. To be fair, I'd rank this better than the Sony in terms of sound, but that's not saying much
- Viper's Wells Audio Milo: too warm for my tastes, surprisingly light physical weight


----------



## aqsw

Sorry to hear about your computer Nathan. Thanks for hosting.


----------



## zoobabwa

Ah crud, just missed a meet...I should really check this thread more often lol :s

I actually have stuff to contribute now, so I would be 100% interested in the next meet!


----------



## rifi

@-iKa- I recently bought a cheap pair of headphones because they had pads that would fit my old Yamaha orthos. If you are interested in the cups and headband for your own DIY project, they are yours for free. They are certainly cheap, but they fold well and the cups are just large enough for 40mm drivers. I know you liked my V7 DIY cans, these could conceivably be the beginning to your own pair of V7 frankenphones. don't mind the terrible photo quality, snapped with webcam.


----------



## Armaegis

Is anyone here into flashlights? I've got a new part time job that potentially has me crawling around in confined spaces and wouldn't mind a decent portable light. I'm not looking to spend tons of money, but would like something better than the Walmart/Canadian Tire specials.


----------



## bearFNF

I use one of the surefire LED lights all the time.
similar to this: SureFire G2X Series LED Flashlights with tough Nitrolon body
https://www.amazon.com/SureFire-Dua...d=1501371349&sr=8-4&keywords=surefire+6p&th=1


Armaegis said:


> Is anyone here into flashlights? I've got a new part time job that potentially has me crawling around in confined spaces and wouldn't mind a decent portable light. I'm not looking to spend tons of money, but would like something better than the Walmart/Canadian Tire specials.


----------



## Velomane

Armaegis said:


> Is anyone here into flashlights? I've got a new part time job that potentially has me crawling around in confined spaces and wouldn't mind a decent portable light. I'm not looking to spend tons of money, but would like something better than the Walmart/Canadian Tire specials.



What's your budget? If you can stretch it, then something like the Olight S2R is worth considering. It is rechargeable via USB, variable brightness, fits in your pocket protector, built to withstand pretty harsh conditions and on and on. I've got a few Olight flashlights, including the S2R's big brother, the S30R, and I can vouch for their quality.


----------



## Armaegis

@Velomane @bearFNF
Thanks guys. As much as the gear geek in me would like to get something like the Olight, I'm not sure I'd use it enough to justify spending $100. Then again, we've all got crazy headphones so this is the pot calling the kettle black. Do you have any old ones you'd consider selling?

There's also a guy on kijiji with a Fenix PD30 for $40. Seem decent? 

Ugh, I'm gonna start researching endless EDC stuff at this rate.


----------



## Velomane

I like the rechargeable ones, but the Fenix isn't a bad place to start.


----------



## Takaji

Hey Winnipeg crew, it's been a long time since I posted here. I'm glad to see the meets are still happening! If I was still living there, I'd love to come by again.

I'm selling my iBasso D2-Boa headphone amp/DAC and I wanted to mention it here locally before I start posting on Canuck Audio Mart/Kijiji/eBay/etc. Any interest? I'm happy to give a deal to Winnipeg Head-Fi forum members before I list it for higher.

Send me a PM if you're interested!


----------



## Armaegis

Wow, long time no see. I thought you moved to Europe?


----------



## q2klepto

Velomane said:


> Is there anywhere to purchase Comply foam tips in town?



I think i have some unused ones from a set of IEMS i never used if you want em


----------



## Velomane

Thx q2klepto, but I just received my order from them as they were running a promo. Seems they're based in Minneapolis. I'll have to seek them out next time I am down there.


----------



## Takaji

Armaegis said:


> Wow, long time no see. I thought you moved to Europe?



Indeed! I'm living in Denmark. But I've got some gear back in Winnipeg that I'd like to sell, since, well, I'm not using it at all.
This will eventually include my Grado HF-2s, when I get around to it!

Hope you've been well?


----------



## Armaegis

Takaji said:


> Indeed! I'm living in Denmark. But I've got some gear back in Winnipeg that I'd like to sell, since, well, I'm not using it at all.
> This will eventually include my Grado HF-2s, when I get around to it!
> 
> Hope you've been well?



I guess I should probably delete your Winnipeg number from my phone then eh? 

It's been how many years since I've seen you? Life has changed tons yet so little at the same time. The headphone game here has upped significantly though!


----------



## Takaji

Armaegis said:


> I guess I should probably delete your Winnipeg number from my phone then eh?
> 
> It's been how many years since I've seen you? Life has changed tons yet so little at the same time. The headphone game here has upped significantly though!



Oh yeah, that number is long gone. 

It's probably been four years. And yes, amazing how time flies! In the time since my headphone/audio hobby has largely been reduced. I still have that 8-channel DAC I've been working on, but without access to it, it just sits in a box, waiting to see the light of day. I bet that the USB to I2C board in it doesn't even have drivers for Windows 10... I wonder if I can sell the project in an unfinished state. It does have a Buffalo 8-channel DAC in it and a lot of Twisted Pear boards, after all.

Still holding onto my Grado HF-2s for now, but I'm strongly considering selling them, just because I rarely use them anymore, and I feel like they're too big to own. I've downsized a lot in life and continue to do so!


----------



## aqsw (Aug 4, 2017)

Cd release party tommorow. Handsome Daughter on Sherbrook. Ask for Rogie, and I will buy you a drink,


----------



## -iKa-

@Armaegis Belated thank you for holding the meet, it's always interesting to see what kind of gear we have around here.

@rifi I'd be very interested in creating my own frankenphone, but I'm _kinda_ broke right now. Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## Armaegis

-iKa- said:


> but I'm _kinda_ broke right now...



Well if you'd just slow down on all those taobao purchases...


----------



## -iKa-

Armaegis said:


> Well if you'd just slow down on all those taobao purchases...



now that's something that'll be hard to stop lol. On another note, I've got a pretty ridiculously specced amplifier coming in that I'd like to try out on some higher end cans (0.1 ohm output impedance! Along with other oddly good specs).


----------



## Armaegis

Though a $25 cmoy can also achieve 0.1ohm output impedance... so that in of itself is no real indicator. Most opamps with high feedback and non-buffered or cap-coupled outputs without some kind of shorting or oscillation protection can achieve results that low.


----------



## -iKa- (Aug 8, 2017)

Ah, I just thought it was slightly unusual as I'd never seen it that low before. Other stats I found unusual are:
28W into 32 ohms (on balanced output)
THD of <0.001% (for the output power I believe that's slightly odd)
18VRMS
S/N of 110db (again, because of the output power)

Opamp being used is the LME49720HA


----------



## Armaegis

28 Watts?? That's an insane power figure for headphones and immediately makes me worry about noise and the gain structure of the amp.

The THD that low would be impressive if that's at max output. Buuuut, proof is in the pudding. Specs from those sites aren't exactly known for being truthful. 

18 Vrms into 32 ohms is 10 Watts. Not quite 28W but still very high. That's roughly the same voltage output as my smallest Bryston amp (which is not quiet enough for most headphones without a resistor pad)

Ah the 49720HA is a well known quantity. It's the metal can version of the... I think LM4556. Slightly better specs, mainly better temperature handling at the cost of the larger die package and the wrangling you need to account for the longer leads and power supply bypass caps. .


----------



## -iKa- (Aug 8, 2017)

Noise levels I'm not _too_ worried about as it's got gain switches. It is also listed that the maximum output current for the amp is 2A, which I assume is helping with achieving 28W.

THD also doesn't seem that out of line, especially when looking at the specs of the LME49720HA's specs


----------



## omasciarotte

Hey folks,

I’m down in Saint Paul but will be up in Winnipeg in September so, I thought i’d check this thread…

Saw an ancient comment about Minneapolis meets and thought I’d let you all know that I’m working on a joint meeting of the local Audio Society (trad hi-fi folks) and Head-Fi chapter. See:

2017-18 Twin Cities Joint Meet?​
I know it’s a crazy long drive for you all but thought I’d let you know.


----------



## Velomane (Aug 9, 2017)

#omasciarotte thanks for thinking of us. I've looked at the Minneapolis meet threads in the past and have been quite envious of the sheer amount of gear available for listening. Perhaps I will make it down there for one, sooner than later.


----------



## bearFNF

If it works out, we can car pool from Roseau...


----------



## -iKa- (Sep 24, 2017)

So my ridiculously specced amplifier came in. I'm loving it so far, and I'm getting an HE-500 in soon to really test it's capabilities.

I also noticed today that this is the most replied to thread in local/regional head-fi meets by a pretty significant margin!

 
That said, considering the margin in between the UK meet thread and ours, I'd be surprised if someone hadn't already pointed this out


----------



## Armaegis

Haha nice. Of course, having a three year head start helps


----------



## -iKa-

So I got these in today, and I'm liking them quite a bit so far. Seeing as people around here have done quite a bit of HE-6 modding are there any essential mods that  I should do? So far I've noticed some weirdness with male vocals in the mids as well as the treble being a bit splashy.


----------



## Armaegis

- remove the rear grills for starters
- take out anything else behind the driver
- deoxit for the cup connectors, or just hardwire in if you can because those are terrible connectors
- look up "jerg mod" for pads
- possibly a felt ring under the pads
- possibly use bluetack to seal the driver into the cup (most people will pull the driver out entirely before using blutack, but the risk of screwdrivers going awry into the driver is everpresent)


----------



## Armaegis

Would anyone here be interested in the RME ADI-2 Pro? I have a review unit that I need to send back, but I have the opportunity to purchase it at a really good deal. I already have my Prism dac which has mic preamps that I need, otherwise I'd jump on this, but I'd be happy to pass along the deal to someone here. The RME is a fantastic dac and balanced headphone amp, with a TON of dsp options built into the interface itself (many levels of EQ, crossfeed, actual proper loudness functions, filter selections, etc etc. In terms of sonics, I'd easily put this on par with the Yggy or my Prism dac.


----------



## -iKa- (Sep 4, 2017)

So I made some jerg pads, and I'm liking them quite a bit more than the focus pads, and I can't really understand why. The bass and overall presentation of the Focal Pad is _so_ much cleaner, but I find myself leaning towards the jerg pads purely for tonality and timbre, despite the fact that it goes against most of my preferences.

I've also tried removing the grills multiple times, and every time I've liked it much more than they sounded with grills, but I just don't trust myself with exposed drivers. The slightly cleaner treble and deeper bass extension almost made me want to take that risk though.

One more thing I tried was beyer velour pads, but they managed to add some weird treble peaks which were quite unpleasant (and were unsurprisingly in the same places that beyers get their peaks).


----------



## Armaegis

-iKa- said:


> I've also tried removing the grills multiple times, and every time I've liked it much more than they sounded with grills, but I just don't trust myself with exposed drivers. The slightly cleaner treble and deeper bass extension almost made me want to take that risk though.



If you're worried about the exposed drivers, get some women's nylon stockings and very lightly stretch them over the opening. Use the retaining rings to hold them down, then simply trim off the excess. 

The longer method is to make your own grills from a more open backed material (get a metal or plastic wastebasket from the dollar store). Use the existing grills as a template and simply cut to shape. A plastic one should be easy; a metal one will take a bit of time and some good shears. Mine are metal and I used some spray glue to hold the nylons down onto them.


----------



## zoobabwa

Armaegis said:


> Would anyone here be interested in the RME ADI-2 Pro?


That RME ADI-2 Pro looks like an amazing device! I was planning on making some high quality vinyl rips soon, this could be useful for that too. Sent you a PM with a question


----------



## -iKa-

just a heads up to everyone here that I'm now selling my HE-500 because I'm buying an HE-6 very soon.


----------



## Velomane

Have you actually located a pair of the HE-6's? Prepare to be impressed!


----------



## -iKa-

yes I have! and I'm getting them for quite a good price. From what I've heard of the local HE-6s, I'm already impressed enough lol


----------



## -iKa-

as far as headphones go, I think I've peaked. Only real upgrade I see in the future is potentially a 4-screw, or if I have enough, a Utopia.


----------



## Armaegis

Nice! Now you're gonna start chasing speaker amps like us nutjobs...


----------



## -iKa-

Armaegis said:


> Nice! Now you're gonna start chasing speaker amps like us nutjobs...


haha yep. I'm already eyeing a few mono blocks, both solid state and tube.


----------



## Armaegis

You missed that pair of Benchmark AHB2's there were on CAM just the other day =P

Are you digging through the DHGate/Taobao sites looking for amps?


----------



## -iKa-

Armaegis said:


> You missed that pair of Benchmark AHB2's there were on CAM just the other day =P
> 
> Are you digging through the DHGate/Taobao sites looking for amps?


damn, how much were they?

and yeah, I've been eyeing stuff on both CAM and taobao (have yet to find anything interesting on dhgate). Some of the 300B-based amps seem interesting, as I've heard quite a bit about that tube.

my next upgrade is definitely a DAC, however.


----------



## Armaegis

It was $5k CAD for a pair, which is a great price considering they usually sell at 2.5k USD. I'll admit I was kinda tempted, but I've got a roof that needs reshingling. If they were silver faced, I would have messaged him to maybe take one to match with my current one.


----------



## -iKa-

wow, that's a good price, but still quite a bit more expensive than what I've been looking at (except if I get a 300B amp I'd imagine rolling it would cost about as much lol). And at that price I'd be spending more than quintuple what I got my HE-6 at (900 shipped)


----------



## Armaegis

Maybe ask if @Viper2005 or @Velomane have an amp they'd sell? I'm sure at least one of those guys would have something leftover from their amp journey.


----------



## Velomane

I wish I could help but I've consolidated my kit. I've settled for a bunch of Simaudio Moon stuff. #iKa, if you don't mind buying without listening first, keep an eye on the CAM listings. Something always comes up and the value is often hard to beat.


----------



## Armaegis

Actually @-iKa- , I just remembered I have compact integrated if you're interested. I'm sure @Viper2005 has a few options too, though he's like a dragon hoarding his amps


----------



## -iKa-

Armaegis said:


> Actually @-iKa- , I just remembered I have compact integrated if you're interested. I'm sure @Viper2005 has a few options too, though he's like a dragon hoarding his amps



I would probably be interested in a month or so, when I have money again lol.


----------



## Armaegis

For anyone looking for a good cheap passive speaker, these are nice: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-speakers/winnipeg/studio-monitors/1300019907?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Viper2005

Armaegis said:


> Actually @-iKa- , I just remembered I have compact integrated if you're interested. I'm sure @Viper2005 has a few options too, though he's like a dragon hoarding his amps



Meh none of my retired Yulong amps that I have left would power an HE6 very well.


----------



## Armaegis

If anyone's looking for a high powered portable dac/amp, this is nice: http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649385371-hifi-m8-portable-headphone-amp/
A couple years ago when I was still mucking around with portables I would have jumped on it at this price.


----------



## -iKa- (Oct 31, 2017)

Got some tulle net, finally feel comfortable removing the grills. My god is it a world of difference. Overall separation and detail retrieval are significantly improved and the bass feels almost "out of your head".


----------



## q2klepto

Is that the HE-6? I think when i did the grill mod on my HE-400 and HE-400i, it sounded more open (obviously) but i think it also made it slightly more harsh.

Got my shipping notification for my Massdrop HD6XX - maybe itll be good enough for me to downgrade from my HD800SD, or sell them for another "TOTL" phone.


----------



## acidbasement

Hey guys, not headphone related, but I'm promoting a sick metal show at the Park Theatre on November 13. Ne Obliviscaris (Australia) with support from Allegaeon (USA) and locals Mortalis. 
If you want to see some of the best musicians in the world play ridiculously intense music, come on down. Last time I saw Ne Obliviscaris, it stood out as one of my top five concerts of my life. I have a hard time assigning them to a genre, but maybe avant-garde extreme progressive metal with violin? It's a treat, whatever it is.


----------



## -iKa-

@q2klepto yes it is, never thought I'd get one up until about a month ago. I've heard mostly negative impressions on removing grills on the HE-400 series, but I can't think of anything negative when removing them from the HE6.


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah removing the grills is a huge difference. You can literally just wave the old grills behind the drivers and hear the difference. I made my new grills out of a very open steel netting and glued nylon down to act as dust cover. 

Next step for you now is to get some pads. There are tons of aftermarket options to choose from nowadays.


----------



## -iKa-

Armaegis said:


> Next step for you now is to get some pads. There are tons of aftermarket options to choose from nowadays.



Currently I'm using focus pads + some damping that I did to bring up the upper mids a bit, but I should be getting 4 sets of pads in the next few weeks, all sort of oddballs (perforated leather, really deep leather, flannel HM5 hybrids, and weird denon-like focus pads)


----------



## Armaegis (Nov 5, 2017)

These are great speakers: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-recording/winnipeg/u15-speakers-yorkville-passive/1310466831
Meant for PA, but can work well for home too. I run mine bi-amped.


----------



## Armaegis

For anyone who wants to play with some vintage orthos... https://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/winnipeg/yamaha-hp-1-orthodynamic-headphones/1310581490


----------



## -iKa- (Nov 5, 2017)

oooh, those look interesting, but I'll wait until I've got my headphone measurement rig set up. I've been looking into a lot recently and minidsp just released the EARS

https://www.minidsp.com/products/acoustic-measurement/ears-headphone-jig

It's currently in preorder but if it's good enough, it could be a _very_ useful tool for headphone modding, especially at such at its pricepoint.


----------



## ecwl

Whereas I just read this article which was too intense for me...

https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/headphone-and-headset-measurement-seminar


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, I've got a couple roommates moving out of my place (Fort Richmond), so if you know anybody looking please send them my way.


----------



## Armaegis

very good and very cheap passive bookshelf speakers:
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-recording/winnipeg/yorkville-ysm1-pair/1305374040


----------



## acidbasement

Armaegis said:


> very good and very cheap passive bookshelf speakers:
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-recording/winnipeg/yorkville-ysm1-pair/1305374040



Oh, those look cool. You've heard them, Nathan?


----------



## cyberidd

acidbasement said:


> Oh, those look cool. You've heard them, Nathan?


Agreed, they do look cool. I've been thinking about picking up some speakers like that for a while, but haven't pulled the trigger on anything.


----------



## Armaegis

acidbasement said:


> Oh, those look cool. You've heard them, Nathan?





cyberidd said:


> Agreed, they do look cool. I've been thinking about picking up some speakers like that for a while, but haven't pulled the trigger on anything.



I heard them years ago, and used to own one of the successors. Yorkville is a very no nonsense Canadian company who makes good stuff. 
Here are some specs: http://yorkville.com/legacy/product/ysm1/
For a hundred bucks I don't think you can go wrong with them assuming they're in good working condition.


----------



## Armaegis

For anyone playing around with bi-amping speakers, this is probably one of the best bang-for-the-buck active crossovers you can get (and one of the very very few Behringer products I will ever recommend)
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-electronics...-ultra-drive-pro-speaker-crossover/1310888332

Also, here's an active version of the monitors I linked earlier:
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-recording/winnipeg/yorkville-ysm8-studio-monitors/1312139246
It's a great deal, though a little banged up.


----------



## Armaegis

Interesting option for anyone who does podcasts or similar: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-r...essional-broadcast-headset-and-mic/1312988175


----------



## Armaegis

Long & McQuade Black Friday sales...
https://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/BlackFriday2017/Winnipeg-Black-Friday-2017.html
https://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/BlackFriday2017/Winnipeg-North-Black-Friday-2017.html

Of particular note to my eyes are the E12 speakers at the North location. Stupid good for $99/each. 

I kinda want the 608 sub, but I need a matched pair.


----------



## Armaegis

Yet more kijiji finds! This time, a Beyerdynamic DT770M: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-r...0-m-closed-back-monitor-headphones/1316719595
For anyone who needs a high degree of noise isolation and doesn't like earplugs or iems, this is arguably one of the best options available before going into active noise cancellation.


----------



## -iKa- (Nov 29, 2017)

Finally got some mesh for my HE-6, must say it looks wonderful






on another note, is anyone interested in a meet sometime during December? It's been quite a while since the last one.


----------



## Armaegis

-iKa- said:


> Finally got some mesh for my HE-6, must say it looks wonderful
> 
> 
> on another note, is anyone interested in a meet sometime during December? It's been quite a while since the last one.



Looking good man. I glued a black nylon to my grills to keep out dust. 

I'd be up for organizing a meet, but what are people's schedules like as we get closer to the holidays?


----------



## Nexolek

Now that notifications are working again (apparently I missed the last meet entirely...) I'd be up for one!


----------



## -iKa-

I'm free from December 16th to January 2nd, so I'll be free for whenever.


----------



## rifi

I'm away from around Christmas to early January. Then have some significant business travel. I don't think I will be able to make it unless it gets pushed to February. At which point, I will have my new pair of Axiom M22 v4 bookshelfs if that interests anyone. Which also means I will have a pair of PSB amazing alphas that will need a new home. I know most of you are well beyond alphas, but they might make a good gift to someone who you know might be dipping their toes into better stereo equipment...


----------



## Nexolek

rifi said:


> I'm away from around Christmas to early January. Then have some significant business travel. I don't think I will be able to make it unless it gets pushed to February. At which point, I will have my new pair of Axiom M22 v4 bookshelfs if that interests anyone. Which also means I will have a pair of PSB amazing alphas that will need a new home. I know most of you are well beyond alphas, but they might make a good gift to someone who you know might be dipping their toes into better stereo equipment...



Ohhhh, I might be interested in the Alphas. I'd also love to hear the Axioms. Since moving in August I can finally use speakers without worry of neighbours threatening to evict me


----------



## rifi

Nexolek said:


> Ohhhh, I might be interested in the Alphas. I'd also love to hear the Axioms. Since moving in August I can finally use speakers without worry of neighbours threatening to evict me



Hey Nexolek, we should definitely talk then. I know headphone meets aren't ideal for speaker demos, so if you are interested in the alphas, maybe we can set a time where you can come by my place and check out the M22s and pick up the Alphas.

I am also happy selling off the Alphas before I get the Axioms if you need them sooner. I have mini DIY speaker stand/isolators that work pretty well and keep them from passing low-end to the table or floor if you still have concerns over annoying neighbours. Let me know.


----------



## -iKa- (Dec 6, 2017)

if we push it back to February I will potentially  have a prototype unit for a headphone from an upcoming company called Aurorus Audio, which should be a fun listen.


----------



## Armaegis

Haha, if speakers are coming out then I've got some ATC's that could use some attention.


----------



## rifi

Maybe we set up two meets or a part 1/part 2 to the next meet. One for speakers the other for headphones. Seems like there might be enough interest to make both happen.


----------



## Armaegis

I was gonna say moving and setup speakers isn't so easy... but then again, we haul out a lot of ridiculous things for our headphone meets.


----------



## Armaegis

Related to speakers, these are a nice addition for those of you with bookshelf speakers: https://www.long-mcquade.com/21647/...onitor_Isolation_Platform_-_8_x_10_inches.htm
Same basic idea but significantly cheaper than the Primacoustics Recoil pads.


----------



## bearFNF

I've been using these for my KEF LS50W
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008GOP79G/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## q2klepto

Hey gang - the next time we have a meetup I'll try and bring ZMF Heaphones demo pairs for you guys (Eikon/Atticus/Auteur).  Hopefully I can finally make it out to Nates heh

Sometime in Feb i hear?


----------



## Armaegis

bearFNF said:


> I've been using these for my KEF LS50W


Hah I've got the same ones!



q2klepto said:


> Hey gang - the next time we have a meetup I'll try and bring ZMF Heaphones demo pairs for you guys (Eikon/Atticus/Auteur).  Hopefully I can finally make it out to Nates heh
> 
> Sometime in Feb i hear?


No one has claimed a date. So far I think I'm fairly wide open next year, though work has been super busy.


As an aside, if anyone is looking for a place to rent, I have a basement suite near the U of M available.


----------



## rifi

For anyone that is interested, there is a pair of 325i's on kijiji right now for 130$. I am debating on getting them for a quick flip on ebay or CAM, but I would feel better if someone bought them who actually needed them. I have seen them floating on kijiji for a while now and I think they started at 240$. It feels like the owner is desperate to sell.


----------



## Armaegis

That's a nice price. I had a 325 briefly years ago ; it's not nearly the ear-piercer that people claim them to be. That honor goes to the much rarer HF-1.


----------



## bearFNF

Armaegis said:


> That's a nice price. I had a 325 briefly years ago ; it's not nearly the ear-piercer that people claim them to be. That honor goes to the much rarer HF-1.


I find then t be extremely painful and piercing...YMMV


----------



## Armaegis

Oh it's still definitely bright... it's just the HF-1 is worse. Far far worse. The later HF-2 is a starkly darker contrast.


----------



## Armaegis (Dec 30, 2017)

Anyone here interested in a mechanical keyboard? I had some store credit to use at bestbuy and wound up getting a Corsair K70 Lux Red (the last one in the store) since I've been meaning to try out a mech keyboard for a while. I really like the feel of it, but it's unfortunately too loud for me to use in an office environment (which isn't to say it's that loud in the first place, but I'm being picky).

I'd really rather not return this for yet more store credit, so if anyone's interested drop me a line within the next couple days. The thing is literally brand new; only opened to test and never plugged in (because I couldn't open the box at the store, otherwise that would have saved me the entire hassle).


----------



## dakki12345

is this thread still active? im selling my digizoid zo2.. its super rare now.. i barely play music now so i wanna sell it


----------



## Armaegis

I'm not sure where people are these days. Myself I've just been super busy; working 60hr weeks will do that to a guy...


----------



## PlanBSTI

I just joined this world of high end audio and found this thread. Not sure if the thread is very active tho


----------



## Velomane

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Nexolek

PlanBSTI said:


> I just joined this world of high end audio and found this thread. Not sure if the thread is very active tho



Welcome!


----------



## dscythe

PlanBSTI said:


> I just joined this world of high end audio and found this thread. Not sure if the thread is very active tho


It comes and goes, welcome aboard! Sorry about your wallet..


----------



## -iKa-

PlanBSTI said:


> I just joined this world of high end audio and found this thread. Not sure if the thread is very active tho


Welcome to the hobby! I believe we were planning to have a meet some time during february, but I'm not entirely sure when. 

On that topic, when are people free this month?


----------



## justb2

Hey all,

I would love to see a meet happen in Feb! Most weekends work for me. I'd love to get something on the books!


----------



## rifi

I'm free any weekend except Feb 16/17.


----------



## Armaegis (Feb 3, 2018)

I can probably host again in Lindenwoods.

How about the afternoon of Saturday February 24?

Once I get a few confirmed, I'll send out the mass PM's to people.


----------



## Velomane

There's a good chance I can make that.


----------



## -iKa-

I could definitely make that


----------



## justb2

I'm in


----------



## Armaegis

I think a lot of things have slowed down here because a few of us heavy hitters sorta just reached the top tier of ridiculous gear and we participate less when not actively reading up reviews on new toys to try. I remember being way more enthusiastic when I was experimenting with mid tier stuff and was so active in trading that I had boxes coming and going nearly every week. 

Or maybe work/school has been consuming us. It's been ridiculous lately. 

A bunch of us have been playing with speakers lately too. It's just too bad those are harder to bring around to a  meetup.


----------



## rifi

As long as my flight back to Winnipeg on the 23rd is not delayed/moved I am available for the 24th.


----------



## zoobabwa

I should be available Feb. 24th, I'll confirm again later


----------



## Armaegis

Ok, messages have been sent out for Saturday Feb 24 @ 1pm. 
If you didn't get one, send me a PM.


----------



## q2klepto

If im free ill try and bring demo pairs of ZMF Headphones flagships Atticus, Eikon and Auteurs - but itll be a long shot since my fiance's is due to give birth any day now..

So Armas right with end game gear + personal stuff + speakers + audio business have taken most of my time lately heh


----------



## Armaegis

q2klepto said:


> If im free ill try and bring demo pairs of ZMF Headphones flagships Atticus, Eikon and Auteurs - but itll be a long shot since my fiance's is due to give birth any day now..



Early congrats dude! Hope all goes well.


----------



## -iKa-

q2klepto said:


> If im free ill try and bring demo pairs of ZMF Headphones flagships Atticus, Eikon and Auteurs - but itll be a long shot since my fiance's is due to give birth any day now..


Congrats! As said before, hope everything goes smoothly. I'd be very interested to try the ZMF Headphones, heard lots of praise for them but haven't had a chance to listen to them myself.


----------



## Armaegis

Yikes, less than a week away for the meet!

@q2klepto hope all is well with the baby!


----------



## -iKa-

Seeing as it's happening this Saturday, I guess we should start listing the gear we're bringing
I'll be bringing:
Jemmy Audio DADmini
HFLLIYI RP
Modded HE-6


----------



## q2klepto (Feb 19, 2018)

Armaegis said:


> Yikes, less than a week away for the meet!
> 
> @q2klepto hope all is well with the baby!



Yep, my son was born last Tuesday - brutal labour that ended in c-section so i dont think i can make this weekends meet 

But for sure the next one - pretty excited to demo some of @zach915m ZMF goods!

PS. I'm also a Canada's dealer for @DekoniAudio premium headphone pads and I have quite a few in stock - whenever I can make it out I'll make sure i bring a whole bunch and have a Winnipeg Discount!


----------



## justb2

I'll be sure to bring my Eikons and RME ADI-2 Pro.


----------



## rifi

Dan Santoni headphone amplifier
diy headphones with Symphones V7 drivers (will bring single-ended and balanced cables)
Shure SHR940

Oh and I picked up these bone conduction headphones from family a little while ago. They got them as a gift and didn't know what to do with them so I took 'em. I think they might be defective as one driver(?) is definitely quieter than the other, but I will bring them for anyone who is interested in testing them out. Maybe someone can show me what I am doing wrong...


----------



## Armaegis

q2klepto said:


> Yep, my son was born last Tuesday - brutal labour that ended in c-section so i dont think i can make this weekends meet
> 
> But for sure the next one - pretty excited to demo some of @zach915m ZMF goods!
> 
> PS. I'm also a Canada's dealer for @DekoniAudio premium headphone pads and I have quite a few in stock - whenever I can make it out I'll make sure i bring a whole bunch and have a Winnipeg Discount!



Dude, congrats! Hope fiancé and baby are all doing well now. Maybe you should branch out into premium baby headphones  
Although in all seriousness, a lot of babies actually do get overexposed to noise (partially due to the acoustic reflex muscles which may not yet be fully developed, so their ears may not filter out potentially harmful noises). It might be something to look into... as if you don't have have enough on your plate right now lol. 

I wish I knew you were a dealer for Dekoni a week ago. I was looking at some of the stuff available on amazon but went another route because of the prices.


----------



## Armaegis

rifi said:


> Dan Santoni headphone amplifier
> diy headphones with Symphones V7 drivers (will bring single-ended and balanced cables)
> Shure SHR940
> 
> Oh and I picked up these bone conduction headphones from family a little while ago. They got them as a gift and didn't know what to do with them so I took 'em. I think they might be defective as one driver(?) is definitely quieter than the other, but I will bring them for anyone who is interested in testing them out. Maybe someone can show me what I am doing wrong...



Is Symphones still a company? I thought they split off into Turbulent X or something like that a while ago. Is it still a Canadian company?

Is it possible to try the bone conduction headphones reversed? As they are in fact based on conduction, there's a weird possibility that you may have a structural/density difference in your face (like just a slightly different position of a tendon, or something like that)


----------



## rifi (Feb 19, 2018)

@Armaegis  Yes, Symphones is still a company, and a Canadian at that. They are out of Hamilton, ON.
You could very well be right re conductor headphones. I feel like I am pretty rigorous when I test so I would hope I did test them in reverse, as I do know my ears are not identical in capacity. But I can't remember at this the moment. good advice though for sure!


----------



## zoobabwa (Feb 20, 2018)

I should still be free for the 24th, if I come I'll be bringing these along with my laptop and audio collection:
RME ADI-2 Pro
iBasso DX80
iBasso IT03
Fiio A5
JVC HA-SZ2000


----------



## Armaegis

Wow it really sneaks up fast!

Head-fi meet tomorrow (Saturday) @1pm
location in Lindenwoods
PM me if you don't know where


----------



## Viper2005

I will be there!  Any particular requests, otherwise I can bring the usual.


----------



## -iKa-

Viper2005 said:


> I will be there!  Any particular requests, otherwise I can bring the usual.


I wouldn't mind hearing your HE-6 again, I'd like to compare what I've done to my HE-6 to others.


----------



## acidbasement

Have fun everyone. I'll make it to another one of these someday...


----------



## justb2

If anyone has a Chord Hugo I'd love to hear it.


----------



## ecwl

justb2 said:


> If anyone has a Chord Hugo I'd love to hear it.


Unfortunately I can’t make it tomorrow. I don’t have a Hugo myself. American Hi-Fi has Chord Mojo and DAVE on display too so you can always check it out there. I listened to the Hugo 2 in Portland on a trip and it’s somewhere between the DAVE and Mojo. The original Hugo actually sound fairly similar to Mojo except Mojo has the extra high frequency filter so it’s -1dB at 20kHz.


----------



## rifi

@Viper2005 your profile says you have a jotunheim, it would be interested to hear that. I also always enjoy the Cavalli, but totally understand if it's too much. Your summit schiit stack is already quite a lot to bring.


----------



## Velomane

Working tomorrow, so I won't be there. That's two in a row that I've missed.


----------



## Armaegis

rifi said:


> @Viper2005 your profile says you have a jotunheim, it would be interested to hear that. I also always enjoy the Cavalli, but totally understand if it's too much. Your summit schiit stack is already quite a lot to bring.



I was actually gonna say, if no one specifically wants to hear the Yggy/Rag stack, leave 'em at home. That's an awful lot to haul around. 

My main stack is going to be my laptop -> Schiit Wyrd -> Prism Lyra -> Benchmark AHB2 -> HE-6. 

I've got a Sennheiser HD650, and some of my wonky old modded headphones (Beyer Custom One Pro with Fostex T50rp drivers). Oh I totally forgot I've got two HD598's if anyone is interested in one.


----------



## Viper2005

Armaegis said:


> I was actually gonna say, if no one specifically wants to hear the Yggy/Rag stack, leave 'em at home. That's an awful lot to haul around.
> 
> My main stack is going to be my laptop -> Schiit Wyrd -> Prism Lyra -> Benchmark AHB2 -> HE-6.
> 
> I've got a Sennheiser HD650, and some of my wonky old modded headphones (Beyer Custom One Pro with Fostex T50rp drivers). Oh I totally forgot I've got two HD598's if anyone is interested in one.



Okay then, I will skip the schiit stack this time, and bring my Jotunheim, Crimson, LCD4, HE6, HD800.

EDIT:  Actually I'll bring the Yggy since I need a dac.


----------



## rifi

Good to see everyone today. Always a good time to compare gear and get some different cans on the ears.


----------



## Viper2005

rifi said:


> Good to see everyone today. Always a good time to compare gear and get some different cans on the ears.



Indeed it was great to see everyone again!
Thanks to Nathan for hosting, and it was nice to meet just2b!


----------



## Armaegis

A great time as usual guys. I'm continually amazed at the level of gear we've got out now compared to a few years ago when I think the fanciest things on the table may have been a Denon D5000 and Grado HF-2.


----------



## zoobabwa

Armaegis said:


> A great time as usual guys. I'm continually amazed at the level of gear we've got out now compared to a few years ago when I think the fanciest things on the table may have been a Denon D5000 and Grado HF-2.


Thanks for hosting! It was a fun afternoon, looking forward to the next!


----------



## justb2

It was great meeting all of you there! I'll definitely have some more to bring to the table next time around.


----------



## rifi

Saw this about ten scrolls down in the comments section of a terrible speaker cable Instructable and thought everyone here might appreciate it.
https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/audiophiles.png


----------



## Armaegis

Can anyone here recommend a bare bones android player that let's me play m3u files?
All I want to do is copy over some music from my pc and a folder of playlist files. 
I don't need any functionality beyond that.


----------



## zoobabwa

I've been looking for a new gaming headset, and I've finally decided to order the Audeze Mobius. It will hopefully make an appearance at the next meet!

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/mobius-immersive-cinematic-3d-audio-headphone-headphones#/


----------



## q2klepto

Anyone interested in Dekoni Audio pads before I ship them off to Amazon.ca?


----------



## acidbasement

Oppo PM-1 for sale by someone in Brandon. I'm not sure if it's a good price, but it seems to be well below retail.

http://www.ebrandon.ca/ItemView.aspx?item_id=1979699&cat_id=46 

I live near Brandon and I could be a mule if anyone wants to buy these. My fee would be that I get to listen to them for a few days until I come to Winnipeg late next week.


----------



## Armaegis

q2klepto said:


> Anyone interested in Dekoni Audio pads before I ship them off to Amazon.ca?



Possibly. Which ones have you got?

p.s. how's the baby doing?



acidbasement said:


> Oppo PM-1 for sale by someone in Brandon. I'm not sure if it's a good price, but it seems to be well below retail.
> 
> http://www.ebrandon.ca/ItemView.aspx?item_id=1979699&cat_id=46
> 
> I live near Brandon and I could be a mule if anyone wants to buy these. My fee would be that I get to listen to them for a few days until I come to Winnipeg late next week.



That's a nice price on those...


----------



## q2klepto

Armaegis said:


> Possibly. Which ones have you got?
> 
> p.s. how's the baby doing?



I dont have their entire stock _yet - _but i do have a bunch of HD800/600, Fostex/Hifiman, Bose QC15, Audio Technica and some Beyer DT

Man, having a new born is TOUGH...i never been so exhausted in my life - its pretty brutal to be honest lol. Right now just in survival mode - going on 3hrs of sleep a night..maybe 4 if im luckly.  They say usally around the 6 week mark its starts to ease up - which should be next week..so hopefully it wont be as insane


----------



## acidbasement

Sleep? That's the easy part. It gets better pretty quickly. 
I'm not sure if you've been made aware, but you are going to be dealing with human feces for at least the next 4 years, and that's only if you're done having kids.
And, do people still say "sorry about your wallet" around here? Because that phrase applies in a big way. I don't even pretend that I can afford a headphone hobby anymore. 
Also, congratulations. It's an awesome trip.


----------



## justb2

Haha I have an 8 month old and dealing with poop becomes second nature. It doesn't even phase me. You're in for a treat though. Watching them grow up is amazing!

Congrats!


----------



## q2klepto

Thanks guys! Yea - ive been spending so much money on baby crap - getting things like amps/dsps/new headphones/speakers is like a far away dream at the moment. 

I was about to get new room treatment and possibly a stand alone Dirac Live processor + (Emotiva?) Amp for my home theater...that quickly changed to Baby bouncers and carriers....


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, a friend of mine is selling his HD800 for cheap:
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/winnipeg/sennheiser-hd-800-headphones/1340243505
Reason for the low price is that it probably needs new pads and one of the sliders is loose (lost bearing; possibly fixable if you can source a ball bearing that's the right size).


----------



## dscythe

Armaegis said:


> Hey guys, a friend of mine is selling his HD800 for cheap:
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/winnipeg/sennheiser-hd-800-headphones/1340243505
> Reason for the low price is that it probably needs new pads and one of the sliders is loose (lost bearing; possibly fixable if you can source a ball bearing that's the right size).



Damn, late to the party. That was an insane price on those!
Also congrats Q2k!


----------



## Hauntednk (Apr 17, 2018)

Is anyone interested in set of:
1. FiiO X5 II Black
2. Amp FiiO A5 Black
3. Leather case Tuffluv exactly for this pair.
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1347950904&siteLocale=en_CA


----------



## Leftbehind

I'm selling a Sennheiser 598CS, HE400i and AAW A3Hv2 Universal if anyone is interested.


----------



## aqsw

Not using my Fiio X7 like I thought I would. Selling for $550.00.

Included X7 Mk I
              AM2 amp
              3' coax to 3.5 
              12' coax to 3.5
              power and coax charging stand
              leather case
             All boxes and manuals

             Original firmware 

              PM me if interested. Will put on for sale in a couple weeks if nobody is interested.

              Jim


----------



## dscythe

Hey guys, anyone have a pair of HD650's for sale? A work friend was looking at buying them off massdrop but I figured I'd check here first for him.


----------



## bearFNF

dscythe said:


> Hey guys, anyone have a pair of HD650's for sale? A work friend was looking at buying them off massdrop but I figured I'd check here first for him.


I've got a set that have been in their box for a long while. But I cant beat the $200 price tag on Massdrop.


----------



## Armaegis

Same here. The HD6xx has cannibalized the used market.


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

Hi guys,

I thought that I'd pass this along. Because Focal is still sold out of Clear until June sometime, they have offered us the Clear Professional at essentially the same price. If anyone is interested in a pair please let me know so that I can order enough. If you don't know the difference between the two, the Clear and Clear Professional are identical sonically. Only the finish Black and Red (Clear Pro) vs all Grey (Clear) and the accessories supplied are different. Clear Professional comes with a 5m coiled cable, a 1.2m cable, a 3.5mm to 6.35mm adapter and a pair of additional cushions.

Feel free to PM me to find out the special price for the group if you are interested. I should have these next week.

Thanks!


----------



## Armaegis (Apr 28, 2018)

AdamAtAdvance said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I thought that I'd pass this along. Because Focal is still sold out of Clear until June sometime, they have offered us the Clear Professional at essentially the same price. If anyone is interested in a pair please let me know so that I can order enough. If you don't know the difference between the two, the Clear and Clear Professional are identical sonically. Only the finish Black and Red (Clear Pro) vs all Grey (Clear) and the accessories supplied are different. Clear Professional comes with a 5m coiled cable, a 1.2m cable, a 3.5mm to 6.35mm adapter and a pair of additional cushions.
> 
> ...



Dang those are intriguing. I've been looking for a set that are easier drive than my HE-6... but I was also hoping for something in a more compact form factor. Do you have a set to listen to at the shop?


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

I should have them next week. I'll post as soon as they come in.


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

Attention Sennheiser fans, we just had a customer trade in a pair of gently used HD800 with the balanced cable and an HDVD800 headphone amp/DAC. These were purchased at Advance about 2.5 years ago and are in excellent condition. If you're interested in them please let me know as they will go fast. We are priced in store at $1299 for the headphones with balanced cable and $1499 for the amp/DAC. I will extend the usual headphone group discount. PM me for that price or come in store to check them out and mention that you are from the head-fi group.


----------



## Leftbehind

Just bought an Elear and these deals show up.


----------



## rifi

Hey everyone, Just letting you know I have a Raspberry Pi2 and Hifi Berry system up for sale on CAM: http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649433767-raspberry-pi2-and-hifi-berry-dac-13-running-openelec/ 
Happy to give anyone here a Headfi'ers discount if interested. cheers.


----------



## Armaegis

Huh, must be spring cleaning for everybody eh?

Has anyone here got an old gaming keyboard with gaudy bright backlighting? My dad's eyes aren't so good these days and I was thinking a backlit keyboard would be easier for him to read.


----------



## Awah

Anyone interested in a head-fi meet? My schedule has conflicted with every meet thus so far so I'm hosting one!

*July 28th starting at noon. 
*
It'll be at my apartment in South Tuxedo. I'll send a PM to those interested when the date nears.  (I'm a few minutes from Nathan's parents home)

I'll provide smokies/burgers, snacks and non-alcoholic drinks. Bring your own booze if ya wish.

Let me know if you can make it!

Gear I have: Schiit Bifrost Uber, Hifiman HE-4XX, Audiotechnica ATH-AD2000X, GoVibe Martini amp

I'd love to listen to the Fostex THX00 and anything from Audeze. Stax too but I'm not going to cross my fingers on those haha

Cheers


----------



## rifi (Jun 1, 2018)

Awah said:


> Anyone interested in a head-fi meet? My schedule has conflicted with every meet thus so far so I'm hosting one!
> 
> *July 28th starting at noon.
> *
> ...


Sounds good, so far I think I am available. Don't have any of the gear you want to hear though... I am happy to bring my usual gear as well as my vintage Audio-technica electro-stats. Not Stax, but same principle...

ALSO, I bought 4 Blue Circle Yalu Bulala power surge protectors. I only needed 2, but if I bought 4 I got free shipping which was comparable to buying 3. I would be happy to sell 2 if any one wants them.


----------



## Armaegis

I've tentatively marked that down on my calendar!
(whoa, is this going to be the first meet that I'm not hosting?! feels weird man...)

Give @Viper2005 a shout, as he's got the entire TH-X00 collection and the LCD4 (I think maybe one of the other models too).


----------



## Armaegis

edit: double post


----------



## Leftbehind

Im in. Ill bring my Elear.


----------



## Viper2005 (Jun 2, 2018)

Sadly, I will be away from July 26 - Aug 2


----------



## bearFNF

Im interested in this meet. Will decide later what I will bring...electostats or dynamics or a little bit of both...???


----------



## rifi

Crap, I read June 28.... I head back to Ontario for the summer after July 9th... I guess I wont be able to make. That said, if any one wants to meet before then for the Yalu Bulala I am certainly happy arranging something.


----------



## justb2

I'm going to try to make it with my ADI2, Mogwai SE, HEK and Eikon. Depends on my daughter's schedule though. I'll keep you posted


----------



## ecwl

I can bring Mr Speakers Aeon Flow Closed. And more on request.


----------



## -iKa-

I should be able to attend, I'll be bringing my modded Hifiman HE-6, HFLLIYI RP, and DADmini. Potentially some changes in source gear because I'm on the lookout for new stuff.


----------



## zoobabwa

Cool I'll be there!
I'll bring my music library, ADI2Pro, DX80, and hopefully Audeze Mobius if they arrive.


----------



## q2klepto

I can never make it out - but if by some miracle i may be able to bring

ZMF Eikon
ZMF Auteur (debating whether or not I should sell these gorgeous Blackwoods) 
HD800 Super Dupont modded w/ Dekoni Hybrid Pads
Fostex THX00
Massdrop CTH + SDAC 
Audio-gd NBF-15.32
Bottlehead Crack w/ Speedball (it currently doesnt work - I think one of the tubes broke)
And a box of Dekoni Ear Pads if anyones interested in a new pair.

Also have a MiniDPS EARs rig if anyone wants to measure headphones for fun lol


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

Awah said:


> Anyone interested in a head-fi meet? My schedule has conflicted with every meet thus so far so I'm hosting one!
> 
> *July 28th starting at noon.
> *
> ...



It's my dad's birthday but I think I can make it! I'll be bringing:

Sennheiser HDVD800 Amp
Grado GS1000E
HIFIMAN HE1000
Focal Clear (They're insane BTW)
Any other requests?


----------



## Awah

Awesome guys! Looks like we'll have a good turn out Does anyone have extension cords and/or power bars? Most people will be able to set up on the tables in kitchen/dining area


----------



## Armaegis

Awah said:


> Awesome guys! Looks like we'll have a good turn out Does anyone have extension cords and/or power bars? Most people will be able to set up on the tables in kitchen/dining area



Pfft, just power bars? You mean you don't want massive power conditioners hogging up the entire table?


----------



## Awah (Jun 9, 2018)

Armaegis said:


> Pfft, just power bars? You mean you don't want massive power conditioners hogging up the entire table?


I'm sure we can make them fit  They'd could be valuable to have. I'm pretty sure the apartments feed is 208v 3 phase due to the elevator. Not sure if load on the elevator can be seen on 120v circuit


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

Awah said:


> I'm sure we can make them fit  They'd could be valuable to have. I'm pretty sure the apartments feed is 208v 3 phase due to the elevator. Not sure if load on the elevator can be seen on 120v circuit



How about if I bring our AudioQuest Niagara 1000?


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

AdamAtAdvance said:


> How about if I bring our AudioQuest Niagara 1000?



Actually, that's silly as it really only has 1 high current outlet. I'll just bring the Shunyata Venom PS8 and a Defender.


----------



## Armaegis

It's doable... roughly the same size as the Ragnarok. I'll see if I can mount it in a case or something since the rack ears on that thing tend to scratch.
Furman Elite 20 PFi if anyone's curious.


----------



## Awah (Jul 2, 2018)

Just popping in quick to to remind everyone that I'll be hosting a head-fi meet this month on July 28th starting at noon!

@Viper2005 bummer 

@bearFNF Both  I'd love to listen to some electrostats

@ecwl I doubt you'd be willing to bring either of your Chord DACs eh? They're a lil on the expensive side and I'd feel guilty if anything were to every happen to them


----------



## ecwl

Awah said:


> @ecwl I doubt you'd be willing to bring either of your Chord DACs eh? They're a lil on the expensive side and I'd feel guilty if anything were to every happen to them


Sure. I can bring Chord DAVE and Mojo. I always carry Mojo anyway in case I want to listen to something.


----------



## aqsw

Awah said:


> Just popping in quick to to remind everyone that I'll be hosting a head-fi meet this month on July 28th starting at noon!
> 
> @Viper2005 bummer
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure I am in town. Are you in Winnipeg?


----------



## aqsw (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm pretty sure I can make it.

Feliks Audio Euphoria
Space tech Labs Super 24/192 DAC
Focal Elear
BEYER T1
Oppo PM3
Morrow MA 5 rca interconnects
2 power bars

Can bring a Feliks Elise and Hegel HD12 if anybody is interested in hearing them.


----------



## Armaegis

Very nice powered monitors here: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1367430197
I know the guy. He's a local mastering engineering, and simply selling to move up the line.


----------



## Armaegis

Very nice price on a Cavalli Liquid Crimson over on the other site if you don't mind cosmetic scuffs... $1200 USD.


----------



## Awah

Hey guys, we're one week away from our meet which is on Saturday July 28th @ noon. I've PM'd my address to all who expressed an interest in coming. If I've missed you please let me know!


----------



## Armaegis

Cool bean. Anything else we can bring aside from gear?

I'm not even sure what pile of gear I should bring. Since there's a bit more walking/stairs/elevators involved, I'm leaning towards a smaller stack unless I can figure out a good way to pack things into a rolling suitcase. Actually, I've got a couple foldable carts if that would help people moving things.


----------



## Awah (Jul 22, 2018)

If people want to bring any food to share that'd be great. If anyone is bringing a lot of gear you can park in the loading zone in front of the entrance to bring it up and then park. The walk would be no further than street to house. The building is quiet, I'm alone more often than not in the elevator.


----------



## Armaegis

Big thanks to @Awah for hosting. It's always great to catch up with people and check out new gear


----------



## Armaegis (Aug 1, 2018)

For anyone on a budget, here's an Audio Technica M50x for $80: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/...0x/1373496714?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
Also great for trade fodder.

edit: and here's a Beyer DT880/250 for $150: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/...es/1360441705?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Both of these are good used prices.


----------



## Awah

Armaegis said:


> Big thanks to @Awah for hosting. It's always great to catch up with people and check out new gear



Thanks @Armaegis , it was a good meet. Here's some pictures a took during the event. I nearly forgot to take some haha

https://photos.app.goo.gl/CjrqDm5x22ej52H79


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, super good price on a NAD HP50: https://www.visions.ca/catalogue/category/Details.aspx?categoryId=0&productId=44572&sku=VISOHP50WHT
I used to have a pair and really liked the sound. Unfortunately I've got a fat noggin and the headband just didn't fit properly on me.


----------



## rifi

I would have to agree with @Armaegis. These headphones were great at $250, and are incredible at $100. Now, be forewarned: when Visions makes these kinds of discounts it's usually because they bought a bunch of refurbs. They will never tell you this though. I once bought a NAD turntable from them and when I got home the repair bill from Lenbrook (NAD parent company) was still in the box. I got a great deal, but brought it back on the principle that they did not disclose that fact.


----------



## Armaegis

Here's another nice little package:
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-electronics...80/1379296716?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## dscythe

Hey guys, does anyone know anything about studio monitors? Like what to avoid and what's a good budget option? My speakers/receivers keep crapping out and monitors seem like a cheaper option since I already have an interface to hook them up to. Cheers.


----------



## Armaegis (Sep 1, 2018)

dscythe said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know anything about studio monitors? Like what to avoid and what's a good budget option? My speakers/receivers keep crapping out and monitors seem like a cheaper option since I already have an interface to hook them up to. Cheers.



Yeah, I'm quite familiar with those. What's your budget? How big are you willing to go?

These are probably the most popular monitors in their price bracket:
https://www.long-mcquade.com/98557/...P-MkII-Powered-5---Two-Way-Studio-Monitor.htm

A step up, I'd consider these: 
http://www.economik.com/neumann/kh-80-dsp/

I don't like to support Behringer because they rip off other companies, but they did a good job of copying Genelec with this:
https://www.long-mcquade.com/12460/...onitors/Behringer/B2030A---Active-Monitor.htm

Or if you want a real Genelec, I know this guy:
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-r...pm/1377380427?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## dscythe

I don't need to huge, just something for listening in my music room, maybe crank them once in a while to listen across the apartment as well. Budget is preferably less than $400 for a pair, so I'd probably be hunting for something used


----------



## Armaegis

dscythe said:


> I don't need to huge, just something for listening in my music room, maybe crank them once in a while to listen across the apartment as well. Budget is preferably less than $400 for a pair, so I'd probably be hunting for something used



Yorkville, over budget, but it includes the matching sub:
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-recording/winnipeg/ysm-6-pair-yss-10/1369803290

Here are Behringer Truths:
https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649452485-studio-monitors/

Mackie HR824: (older generation with the passive radiators, which I prefer over the newer MR series)
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Mackie-HR82...404411&hash=item48b23174cc:g:oJoAAOSwrR5bhdT7


----------



## dscythe

Thanks!


----------



## acidbasement

I've had Behringer Truths for like 17 years. I've been mostly really happy with them, and they image really well. I had to replace a capacitor on one, and every now and then there is a nasty RF interference buzz, so YMMV. But 17 years, that's pretty good I'd say.


----------



## dscythe

acidbasement said:


> I've had Behringer Truths for like 17 years. I've been mostly really happy with them, and they image really well. I had to replace a capacitor on one, and every now and then there is a nasty RF interference buzz, so YMMV. But 17 years, that's pretty good I'd say.


Hard to argue on that, 17 years for anything is a great run


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, big sale at L&M this weekend: 
https://www.long-mcquade.com/AtticSale/Winnipeg

Of particular note, anyone looking for some nice high end studio monitors, the Neumann KH120's are $1100 for the pair. That's about the gold standard in that price bracket before getting into the nutty stuff or esoteric European options.


----------



## Armaegis

Does anyone here have an old pro audio amp they'd be willing to part with for cheap? There's a dance studio that I helped setup sound for (mostly kids theatre/musicals kinda thing) and one of the amps seems to be on its last legs. Specs that I'm looking for:
2U rack mount
1/4" inputs would be preferable
binding post outputs
100W/ch but we'll make do with what we can get


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

Armaegis said:


> Does anyone here have an old pro audio amp they'd be willing to part with for cheap? There's a dance studio that I helped setup sound for (mostly kids theatre/musicals kinda thing) and one of the amps seems to be on its last legs. Specs that I'm looking for:
> 2U rack mount
> 1/4" inputs would be preferable
> binding post outputs
> 100W/ch but we'll make do with what we can get


How many channels do you need? Just 2?


----------



## Leftbehind

Does anyone know if there are any CIEM resellers in the city?


----------



## Armaegis

AdamAtAdvance said:


> How many channels do you need? Just 2?



Yes, just two. I've sent you an email.



Leftbehind said:


> Does anyone know if there are any CIEM resellers in the city?



There are audiologists who will do the molds, but I'm not entirely certain about the CIEM part. Here's hoping @DigitalFreak will chime in (we haven't seen him in a while, but I'll send him a message)


----------



## Armaegis

Yikes, half off Hifiman... 








> TSAV is moving out our HiFiMAN cans big time, half off retail.
> 
> HE-1000 V2 MSRP $3000, now $1500!
> Edition X V2 MSRP $1300, now $650!
> ...


----------



## Velomane

That won't last very long.


----------



## -iKa-

Shame they don't have stock of the HE6SE, now that's a deal I would've hopped on.


----------



## justb2

I'm at RMAF right now and I gotta say, the HE6SE sounded pretty darn good as did the new HE1K powered from a handheld device.


----------



## justb2

Hearing the Susvaras out of the Auris Nirvana might be the closest thing to perfect I've ever heard.


----------



## Armaegis

Velomane said:


> That won't last very long.



If I didn't have the HE-6 already, I'd be tempted to join up with someone and save on the shipping/import.



justb2 said:


> I'm at RMAF right now



Any chance you can check out the new Schiit speaker amp, and find out more info about the new Vanatoo Transparent One Encore?


----------



## justb2

Schiit didn't have the Aegir there, only some documentation on it. They did have some Salk Audio speakers connected to 2 Vidars, a Freya and a Mumby and it sounded absolutely divine. 

I got some info and pics on the Vanatoo, they sounded great. They are running a $100 discount until they ship at the end of the year. They are a fair bit bigger than the originals and sound that way as well. Definitely a good deal at $500usd


----------



## Armaegis

Thanks. Might be another pair for @dscythe to consider for his powered monitor search.


----------



## justb2 (Oct 9, 2018)

Here are some pics of the Vanatoo. Great sound with a ton of options. If you weren't dead set on actives ELAC has a really nice bookshelf speaker for $300 a piece IIRC. They had a nice streaming amp for $600 to go with it. Was a really nice setup. 

Kanto Audio also had a great new line (TUK is what they called it) with reasonably priced active monitors and they are based out of BC. They aren't on their website yet but should be in the next month or two. I've attached a pic of their room too.


----------



## Armaegis

justb2 said:


> Here are some pics



Pictures not showing??


----------



## -iKa-

I second Armaegis, even though when I checked the email I received last night they showed up.


----------



## justb2

I linked them from my Google account. I'll upload them to photobucket later and repost.

Sorry guys!


----------



## KantoLiving

justb2 said:


> Kanto Audio also had a great new line (TUK is what they called it) with reasonably priced active monitors and they are based out of BC. They aren't on their website yet but should be in the next month or two.



Thanks for the mention! We're excited to get the TUKs into customers' hands, they sound great and have so many cool features (L/R swap, HPF/LPF, sub mute, LED brightness control, auto wake with Bluetooth, etc.). Feel free to PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## Rubin

Hi, I'd like to introduce myself to the group. I've been a member on Head-Fi pretty much since it started, but have mostly only ever lurked since my early Grado years. Always wanted to attend a local meet but was hesitant because I've only ever owned common gear. If that doesn'e matter, I'd like to attend a meet sometime so I can meet some others in the hobby. Back when I first got into headphones, they were on the esoteric fringes of audiophilia. It's crazy to see how much things have changed since then!


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

Rubin said:


> Hi, I'd like to introduce myself to the group. I've been a member on Head-Fi pretty much since it started, but have mostly only ever lurked since my early Grado years. Always wanted to attend a local meet but was hesitant because I've only ever owned common gear. If that doesn'e matter, I'd like to attend a meet sometime so I can meet some others in the hobby. Back when I first got into headphones, they were on the esoteric fringes of audiophilia. It's crazy to see how much things have changed since then!



Welcome!


----------



## justb2

Hey guys! Here's an Imgur album with the pics I was trying to share. I also included a pic of the ELAC streaming amp which was a great value at $699 USD.
https://imgur.com/a/KJWOB8C


----------



## Rubin

AdamAtAdvance said:


> Welcome!


Thanks, Adam!


----------



## Armaegis

Rubin said:


> Hi, I'd like to introduce myself to the group. I've been a member on Head-Fi pretty much since it started, but have mostly only ever lurked since my early Grado years. Always wanted to attend a local meet but was hesitant because I've only ever owned common gear. If that doesn'e matter, I'd like to attend a meet sometime so I can meet some others in the hobby. Back when I first got into headphones, they were on the esoteric fringes of audiophilia. It's crazy to see how much things have changed since then!



Welcome to the fold! I've added you to my list for local Winnipeg guys.
Holy cow, you joined in 2001...


----------



## -iKa- (Oct 10, 2018)

Rubin said:


> Hi, I'd like to introduce myself to the group. I've been a member on Head-Fi pretty much since it started, but have mostly only ever lurked since my early Grado years. Always wanted to attend a local meet but was hesitant because I've only ever owned common gear. If that doesn'e matter, I'd like to attend a meet sometime so I can meet some others in the hobby. Back when I first got into headphones, they were on the esoteric fringes of audiophilia. It's crazy to see how much things have changed since then!



Welcome!
I'd assume we're having another meet some time later this year/early next year. No need to worry about not having any large gear collection, there's plenty to listen to already.

Side note: If/when we do have a meet, I recently bought a minidsp EARS headphone measurement jig, so if anyone wants to measure some mods they've done I'm more than willing to bring it.


----------



## Viper2005

Rubin said:


> Hi, I'd like to introduce myself to the group. I've been a member on Head-Fi pretty much since it started, but have mostly only ever lurked since my early Grado years. Always wanted to attend a local meet but was hesitant because I've only ever owned common gear. If that doesn'e matter, I'd like to attend a meet sometime so I can meet some others in the hobby. Back when I first got into headphones, they were on the esoteric fringes of audiophilia. It's crazy to see how much things have changed since then!



Welcome, fellow Winterpegger!
Our meets are lots of fun, don’t worry if you don’t have gear to bring, we already have more gear than table space 
I’m actually looking forward to the next meet, I sadly missed the last one.


----------



## Rubin

Armaegis said:


> Welcome to the fold! I've added you to my list for local Winnipeg guys.
> Holy cow, you joined in 2001...



IIRC I was lurking around Headwize even before Jude started Head-Fi. 



-iKa- said:


> Welcome!
> I'd assume we're having another meet some time later this year/early next year. No need to worry about not having any large gear collection, there's plenty to listen to already...





Viper2005 said:


> Welcome, fellow Winterpegger!
> Our meets are lots of fun, don’t worry if you don’t have gear to bring, we already have more gear than table space ...



It looks like the next meet is in February judging by Armaegis' signature? I've been thinking of getting one of those miniDSP rigs so I'd be curious to see it.


----------



## Armaegis

Rubin said:


> It looks like the next meet is in February judging by Armaegis' signature?



Oh whoops, there no meet currently in the plans. I just get an error whenever I try to edit my sig.


----------



## Rubin

Armaegis said:


> Oh whoops, there no meet currently in the plans. I just get an error whenever I try to edit my sig.



Ah, thanks for clarifying that! Then I'll just watch this post for discussions about upcoming meets.


----------



## Armaegis

For anyone with speakers and wants to do some serious room treatment, this is worth checking out:
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-r...ts/1392394592?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## justb2

I took a few pics at RMAF and figured I'd share the album here in case anyone was interested!

https://photos.app.goo.gl/rhPNkur3YdbWgg276


----------



## Velomane

Thanks for the pics. Some pretty wild speaker designs.


----------



## justb2

I think I was most impressed with the open baffle systems I heard including the little guys from SoundKaos. MBL (the ones that look like lanterns) were also amazingly lifelike. Of course the Verity Audio room was amazing but the setup was $1.1M USD ($150K in cables)


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

Hi guys!

The new Focal Elegia headphones just came in. Stop by for a listen!

Also, Paradigm is flying out their flagship Persona 9H floorstanding speakers in 2 weeks for an event that we're holding. It's free for everyone so if you're interested come on down Friday afternoon from 1-5pm and Saturday from 10am to 4pm.


----------



## Leftbehind

Just got the Campfire Andromeda S. I'm not sure how people feel about sharing IEMs but I'm willing to bring some wipes, tips,  etc to the next meet, this is something I think a lot of people need to hear and won't be able to easily in Winnipeg.


----------



## -iKa-

AdamAtAdvance said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> The new Focal Elegia headphones just came in. Stop by for a listen!
> 
> Also, Paradigm is flying out their flagship Persona 9H floorstanding speakers in 2 weeks for an event that we're holding. It's free for everyone so if you're interested come on down Friday afternoon from 1-5pm and Saturday from 10am to 4pm.



Ooh, I really loved the Persona 3F so I'll definitely be in to hear those.

Also quite interested in hearing the Elegia, seems like everyone is hopping on the closed back conversions


----------



## Velomane

Hey Adam, 

Do you guys have any Stax gear. If so, what's available to listen?


----------



## Rubin

AdamAtAdvance said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> The new Focal Elegia headphones just came in. Stop by for a listen!



I plan on checking out those Elegia and some obscure Technics cans later today. I was already looking at Clears because of the current trade in deal, but the fit is not great for me. Thanks to @AdamAtAdvance for the generous audition period on these! I'm still torn about buying them due to the comfort.

[/QUOTE]



Velomane said:


> Hey Adam,
> 
> Do you guys have any Stax gear. If so, what's available to listen?



I don't believe they carry Stax, but I'd be interested in hearing some if they're planning on bringing in any! Does anyone who frequents local meets bring Stax?


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

Velomane said:


> Hey Adam,
> 
> Do you guys have any Stax gear. If so, what's available to listen?



Sorry. We decided against stocking it. But, if there's a specific model that you'd like to listen to I can ask our rep to bring in a sample. It never hurts to ask!


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

-iKa- said:


> Ooh, I really loved the Persona 3F so I'll definitely be in to hear those.
> 
> Also quite interested in hearing the Elegia, seems like everyone is hopping on the closed back conversions



They are very good but I prefer the airiness of the open headphones, like my Clear's. They are so good.

FYI, Focal is still running their trade-in promo until the end of the month (Wednesday). $1000 off Utopia, $400 off Clear, and $300 off Elear. Bring in any old busted headphone to qualify.

I also brought back in the Technics EAHT700 for our Panasonic days. They'll be around for a couple more weeks. Yes, they have that Japanese sound to them but you would be doing yourselves a disservice to try them out.


----------



## Armaegis

For anyone looking for some isolation stands for their desktop speakers: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-r...ds/1398340540?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Armaegis

Does anyone have an old cdplayer/boombox that they'd give away?
Something similar to this... https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/sylvania-portable-cd-radio-boombox-0440244p.html#srp
My mom just wants one for work since the old one broke.


----------



## Viper2005

Armaegis said:


> Does anyone have an old cdplayer/boombox that they'd give away?
> Something similar to this... https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/sylvania-portable-cd-radio-boombox-0440244p.html#srp
> My mom just wants one for work since the old one broke.



Im pretty sure I have one sitting in my basement somewhere


----------



## Armaegis

Viper2005 said:


> Im pretty sure I have one sitting in my basement somewhere


S'cool. Let me know if you find it, otherwise I'll just get something from walmart or Cnd Tire for mom.


----------



## Viper2005

I found it, its a sony cfd-s50


----------



## Armaegis

Viper2005 said:


> I found it, its a sony cfd-s50


That would be perfect. Can I pick it up from you sometime? If you're in town at the moment, I might be working from home tomorrow so would have a bit of flexibility to get around. Send me a text!


----------



## Armaegis

For you guys who want to start experimenting with modding planars, this is the cheapest I've ever seen new for Fostex T50rp's... 
https://www.long-mcquade.com/63953/...es/Fostex/Semi-Open-Ear-Studio-Headphones.htm


----------



## Armaegis

Good price on a small monitor/isolation stand at L&M: https://www.long-mcquade.com/21647/...onitor_Isolation_Platform_-_8_x_10_inches.htm


----------



## rifi

Graham Slee Novo headphone amplifier,

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-headphones/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

Asking: $ 150


----------



## Leftbehind

Accepting cash or trade offers on a mint AK300.


----------



## Velomane

Anyone have a suggestion for headphones for my daughter? These would be strictly for plugging into a guitar amp, so top of the line is not required.


----------



## ecwl

Velomane said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for headphones for my daughter? These would be strictly for plugging into a guitar amp, so top of the line is not required.


I liked my old Sennheiser HD280 Pro. $120 new on Amazon with free shipping. Closed headphones.


----------



## acidbasement

Yeah, the HD280 Pro is pretty good, and has great isolation. My dad uses it when driving the tractor.
Beyer DT770 Pro would be worth listening to at Long & McQuade, but it's a bit more $$.


----------



## Velomane

Thanks for the help. The Sennheiser looks perfect for the job.


----------



## Armaegis (Dec 12, 2018)

Plugging into a guitar amp, you probably want low sensitivity as they'll be rather noisy circuits.
Usually they have high output impedance as well, so you'll want headphones with high impedance or planars to mitigate that.
Closed or semi-closed is probably best.

This is the lowest I've seen the Fostex T50RP mk3... https://www.long-mcquade.com/63953/...es/Fostex/Semi-Open-Ear-Studio-Headphones.htm
You can also shop around for a Beyerdynamic DT770 or DT880 (minimum 80 ohm, I'd recommend the 250ohm or 600ohm)
Maybe a Sennheiser HD598C (or heck if you don't mind the open backed 598, I'm pretty sure I've still got one somewhere).
The ol' HD280 and 380 are great for isolation and do fold up, but clamp very hard so comfort could be an issue. I'd pick the DT770 over them (but it's significantly bulkier).


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

Hey guys, Focal has a few refurbished ELEAR for $899 if anyone is interested. Just send me a PM if you want one. And have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Armaegis

Hey everybody, hope y'all had a Merry Christmas.

Some random deals:
refurb Oppo PM-2 for $399 USD - https://www.oppodigital.com/headphones-pm-2/
M-Audio AV30 for $40 - https://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-r...40/1405778571?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## dscythe

Merry Christmas!


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

Hi everyone! I hope that you all had a great new year. The forum has been quiet so I thought that I'd pop in here to see if anyone is interested in a meetup soon? We can have it at the store if anyone is interested? The weekend would best as I can reserve us some quiet space either upstairs or downstairs. What do you think?

Also, we got in the new Focal Stellia and it's finally broken in if you want to give it a spin. Definitely nicer in person than the photos online and they're the best sounding closed-back headphones that I've ever heard.


----------



## justb2

I'm in! I've got a couple new toys to bring to the party and weekends work well for me.


----------



## -iKa-

I'm in, always nice to get a break from studying and I'm excited to try out the Stellia.


----------



## rifi

I am in too! That said, I am not available until the second half of April. If you all can wait that long I will gladly join in.


----------



## Velomane

If I'm free that day, I'll be there.


----------



## Rubin

Thanks for offering the space, Adam! Count me in as well unless I have a conflict come up. Should be here at the end of April.


----------



## Armaegis

Haha, obviously we all lurk considering how quickly we responded. 
I've got a nutty work schedule these days, but I'm down for meeting if I'm free.

@AdamAtAdvance  I can help send out a group pm once we have a date picked


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

This is all great guys! I’m trying to decide which weekend is best. I’m thinking either Saturday, April 27 or March 4.

I’ve been given some money for food so I’ll take some suggestions. It should be BBQ weather by then so I can grill some things.

And for gear, if there’s something that I can borrow from a supplier that I don’t already have just let me know. I have some HD 820 coming, I already have everything Focal, we just brought in another batch of Pro-Ject Prebox S2, B&W P9


----------



## rifi

@AdamAtAdvance , did you meany May 4th? Both dates work for me! As for food, I'm not picky. Crossing fingers for BBQ weather.


----------



## Armaegis

Saturdays are perpetually busy for me as I have work both in the afternoon and evening, but have a small window right in between. 
If I had to pick one, April 27th is just slightly better for me.


----------



## acidbasement

Cool beans! If I'm in town I'll be there. Thanks Adam.


----------



## Viper2005

I’ll definitely try to make it if I can!


----------



## zoobabwa

Hey! Yea I'm down for a Saturday meet! Any Saturday works for me.
My browser signed me out and I didn't notice for a while lol.

I have a few new additions that I could bring too:
Audeze Mobius
Radsone Earstudio ES100
2.5mm balanced iem cable (mmcx)
2.5mm balanced adapter for ADI-2 PRO


----------



## Velomane

Dear comrades, what's the latest with our meet?


----------



## Armaegis

Paging @AdamAtAdvance ... any update?


----------



## Leftbehind (Apr 9, 2019)

Let me know when a date is chosen. I'm free any weekend in April and many in May. As far as headphone, I only have the Elear at the moment. In the market for something new soon though. I doubt people are too much into IEMs but I have a universal UERM and a universal Fitear 335DW as well.

Also a v30, which now goes for 200$ on eBay making it probably the best budget DAP out there.


----------



## Rubin

I didn't get any notifications for this thread in a while so I checked in and found I'm way behind!

I'm pretty sure I can go on Apr 27. I have a Focal Clear (+Dekoni fenestrated pads), ifi iDSD micro BL, AQ DragonFly Red. Been toying with the idea of selling everything and getting some Stax or something non headphone related.


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

Sorry for the delay in response guys. I have May 4th all booked but may be able to do April 27th if that will accommodate everyone. I'm still waiting for our HD 820 and B&W P9 to show up but 2 weeks should be enough time.

Who can't make it for May 4th?


----------



## Rubin

I could probably go either day.


----------



## Armaegis

No preference for me, as I work both days. I'd come poke my head for a short bit in the early evening depending what time the meet is.


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

Hi everyone. The meet up has to be May 4th. We'll go from 1 - 5pm and I'll get some refreshments going. We'll do dogs on the BBQ here at the store and I'll have some other snacks and drinks. Sorry, no alcohol. If there are any special requests, please let me know. And please RSVP here just so I know how much food to get.

Thanks!


----------



## ecwl

Sure. I'll probably be able to make it for May 4.


----------



## justb2

May 4th is the only day? I'm traveling that day and probably won't make it... Any chance we could push it back a week or 2?


----------



## rifi

May 4th would work for me. If anyone is interested I can bring a headless Raspberry Pi running Volumio. @AdamAtAdvance I would need access to the wifi at Advance to make it all work (an Ethernet connection for initial set up would make it even easier). Let me know if anyone is interested. Happy to bring my DIY Symphones V7 for anyone to A/B against any of Advance's current offerings as well.


----------



## zoobabwa

May 4th sounds good to me, I'll be there!


----------



## Viper2005

I will be there for the 4th!


----------



## zoobabwa

Leftbehind said:


> I doubt people are too much into IEMs but I have a universal UERM and a universal Fitear 335DW as well.



I like IEMs! I'd definitely try those out if they make an appearance.


----------



## Rubin

I should be able to go as well. Thanks, Adam!


----------



## Armaegis

Darn, I don't finish work until 4:30pm. You guys have fun!


----------



## -iKa-

I'll be able to make it for may 4th


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

Looks to be a good showing! The store will be open until 6pm for those that want to hang out that long. I will be here until 6pm as well. I just have to wrap up the food portion for 4pm so if you guys want to stay until 6pm, go for it!


----------



## bearFNF

I will try to make it there.


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

Hi guys,

Slight change logistically here as we're undergoing renovations. We'll be set up downstairs in our custom install division. We have a boardroom that will be great for multiple setups and a large common area that I'll set up some tables and power.

when you come in just mention that you're here for the headphone meetup and they'll show you the way. I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## zoobabwa

Sounds good Adam, see you all soon!


----------



## -iKa- (May 4, 2019)

Thanks for hosting today Adam! it was nice to see everyone again and try out a ton of new gear. I've included all the measurements I took today here:
https://imgur.com/a/8DATBLg
As always with EARS measurements, the EARS has its own flaws that show up in the treble, so there will always be a spike ~4.5K and a dip leading into it.


----------



## Armaegis (May 5, 2019)

Hey guys, how did it go today?
edit: oh weird, I didn't see Ika's post above mine


----------



## rifi

I second @-iKa- and want to thank @AdamAtAdvance for putting on a nice event yesterday. I got to meet a few local Head-fiers that haven't been out to a meet in a while. If I can get my act together, maybe my new place will be ready for a meet sometime this fall!


----------



## Rubin

Thanks for hosting us @AdamAtAdvance and to everyone who was able to make it. It was fun getting to meet you guys and to try a bunch of new gear! Hope we'll be able to arrange another meet before too long.


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

Thanks again to everyone for coming out and lugging all that gear! It was also neat to see a couple of new faces and really cool of @-iKa- to grab his analyzer to confirm some oddities that we were hearing. I can't wait to do another one!


----------



## zoobabwa

The meet was great, can't wait until the next one!


----------



## Awah (May 9, 2019)

@-iKa- I wonder if that treble bump 1k - 1.5k is what bothered me when listening to the Clears. I had to lower the treble a few dB to enjoy them.

I've also ordered Schiit's USB 5.0 upgrade so hopefully my Bifrost DAC is up and running next week!


----------



## -iKa-

@Awah that's definitely possible, wearing them backwards also decreased said 1-1.5k bump, which makes wearing them backwards somewhat viable if you're willing to deal with the different soundstage that produces.


----------



## Armaegis

So I got myself a set of Verum 1's through some trade shenanigans. If anyone's interested in hearing them, give me a shout.


----------



## Leftbehind

Armaegis said:


> So I got myself a set of Verum 1's through some trade shenanigans. If anyone's interested in hearing them, give me a shout.


That's awesome. How are they ?


----------



## Armaegis

Leftbehind said:


> That's awesome. How are they ?


Very impressed so far. Incredibly smooth FR, a little soft on bass impact and top end shine, but super wide soundstage. I was a little skeptical of the headband design at first, but I really like it after using it.


----------



## zoobabwa

Armaegis said:


> So I got myself a set of Verum 1's through some trade shenanigans. If anyone's interested in hearing them, give me a shout.



Those seem really cool, I'd definitely like hear them sometime!


----------



## Armaegis

zoobabwa said:


> Those seem really cool, I'd definitely like hear them sometime!



Just shoot me a pm. We can arrange a time to meet.


----------



## rifi

Hi All, Checking in to see if there is interest in a meet sometime in the fall. My wife and I are finally settled into our new place and I now finally have space to host a meet! I know it's a ways away but maybe if we start organizing a date this early we can find a time that suits everyone. I am also thinking I might invite people to bring speakers or other non-headphone 2-channel gear. I can set up headphone gear in the basement/garage and speakers, amps, phono stages, streamers, etc. in my main listening area. Happy to start spit-balling dates and ideas. cheers.


----------



## Velomane

Work permitting, I'd be happy to attend. Where are you, Petersfield? As a shift worker, I'll wait to see where this goes. What time were you thinking, rifi?


----------



## -iKa-

I'd definitely be interested, depending on the time I might be a little busy with school but I'm sure I could make some time.


----------



## zoobabwa

I'd be interested! I'll keep my eye on the thread


----------



## rifi

Thanks for the quick responses. I am pretty open right now. I was just interested in seeing if people were willing to consider a meet in the fall. As it stands, I am pretty open to dates and times. for feedback on possible meet options here once I have narrowed down the two most favoured times I will post them here and get final comments. @Velomane I am in Sargent Park on Valour.


----------



## rifi

Hey Everyone, a quick reminder to check out my Doodle poll and let me know what day would work best for you in September for a meet at my place. https://doodle.com/poll/b26b2zw8nberm4qk


----------



## Armaegis

Oh come on, only two people (counting me) have filled it out so far? Hop to it people!


----------



## AdamAtAdvance

I love the speaker idea. I'd bring a pair of Paradigm Prestige 15Bs, B&W 805 D3s, and a Moon Ace and Naim Uniti Atom. We need more people!


----------



## zoobabwa

Poll done!

Listening to nice speakers is a rarity for me, so I would definitely listen.


----------



## rifi

Keep those poll entries coming! 
I would gladly find room for gear and speakers in my living room if @AdamAtAdvance brought some gear, or anyone else for that matter. Just let me know in advance so I can plan out space requirements... I will post a list of the gear I already have in a couple weeks so people know what I will have in house.


----------



## Armaegis

I have a couple of nice bluetooth speakers from Vifa, the Helsinki and Copenhagen 2.0.


----------



## rifi (Jul 23, 2019)

@Armaegis, sounds great bring any you fancy.

So far it looks like September 8 from 11AM to 4PM will be the date of the meet. That said, September 28 is only one vote behind... I will leave the poll open for one more WEEK for any last minute voting. And in case your schedule has changed I do believe the pool will let you change your submissions. Link: https://doodle.com/poll/b26b2zw8nberm4qk

As for the gear at my place I will make available:
*upstairs:*
Axiom M22v4 speakers
Pioneer SP BS22 lr  speakers
Cambridge CXC transport (TBD)
Raspberry pi 3 b+ running a IQaudIO Pi dac+ (Volumio 2 software)
Dual 1229 turntable
Moon 100D (no USB)
Moon lp110 phono stage
Moon i.5 amplifier (40w into 8 ohms, 80w into 4ohms)
Paradigm PW link preamp

*Downstairs:*
Mac mini serving files for an HP station
Peachtrees Audio Shift
Dan Santoni headphone amplifier
Mad dogs (w/ alpha pads)
DIY Symphones V7 headphones
Shure 980 (closed)
VModa M100 (wired)

Most of my cables would be occupied connecting this gear so please bring extra cables if you have them.

Happy to also fire up the BBQ if people want to bring some grub.
cheers


----------



## Armaegis

@rifi
Would you like me to send out PM's to everybody to check the doodle? We might get a few more responses.


----------



## q2klepto

If i ever have time to actually get out im now a dealer for Hifiman, iFi as well as ZMF...got some new massdrop gear too


ZMF Atticus
ZMF Verite
Hifiman Sundara
Hifiman Arya (hopefully)
Massdrop x THX AAA 789 Linear Amplifier (assuming it gets here before the meet) 
Massdrop CTH + SDAC DAC/Amp
SMSL SU-8 Version 2 DAC
And if i feel like lugging even more crap

Sennheiser HD800 Super Dupont
Sennheiser HD6XX w/ Dekoni Pads
Fostex THX00


----------



## Armaegis

q2klepto said:


> If i ever have time to actually get out im now a dealer for Hifiman, iFi as well as ZMF...got some new massdrop gear too



Dude, how the heck are you juggling that with work and a new(ish) kid?


----------



## Armaegis

Okay, I've fired off a bunch of PM's. You can only send in batches of 10, and I've got 63 people on my list...


----------



## Sonic Defender

Armaegis said:


> Dude, how the heck are you juggling that with work and a new(ish) kid?


Really, really understanding hard-working partner is my bet.


----------



## Awah

@Armaegis Thanks for PM. I've responded to the poll @rifi set up.

@q2klepto I'd love to listen to the Fostex THX00


----------



## Rubin

Thanks for the pm @Armaegis. I've been busy with family stuff and haven't visited the forum in a long while. Looking forward to meeting up on the 8th!


----------



## rifi (Jul 23, 2019)

Armaegis said:


> Okay, I've fired off a bunch of PM's. You can only send in batches of 10, and I've got 63 people on my list...


@Armaegis, thanks!

And thanks for everyone's input. I will shut down the poll later this week and send out invites for the day with the most votes.


----------



## q2klepto

Armaegis said:


> Dude, how the heck are you juggling that with work and a new(ish) kid?



I dont know - im barely juggling it all lol.  I would love to come out - but something always comes up.

If my store picks up - im thinking of renting a hall and hosting another meetup..but thats way later.  Have a bunch of gear and possibly gear & accessories for sale


----------



## rifi

Hi All, Doodle poll officially closed. The vast majority chose *Sept.8th from 11AM to 4PM. *Fear not, I will post a few reminders when the date gets closer. PM me if you are able to come and I will send you my address. Looking forward to working out the final gear details with everyone and seeing it all hooked up. Cheers


----------



## q2klepto

q2klepto said:


> If i ever have time to actually get out im now a dealer for Hifiman, iFi as well as ZMF...got some new massdrop gear too
> 
> 
> ZMF Atticus
> ...


Atticus is out, and Verite Closed is in woo!  
Hifiman Sundara is out, and Hifiman Arya is in! 

Hopefully I can make it out  Do we have any keyboard enthusiasts or pad rollers?


----------



## Armaegis

q2klepto said:


> Atticus is out, and Verite Closed is in woo!
> Do we have any keyboard enthusiasts or pad rollers?



I've only got a couple Logitech Romer-G's which I know don't get much love in the online mechy community. Other than that, I've also got an original IBM Model-M...


----------



## Armaegis

As a random aside, I'm ordering a couple miscellaneous things off Partsconnexion in the next couple days. If anyone wants to get a few things and split on shipping, let me know.


----------



## rifi

@Armaegis thanks for the heads up. I'll take a look and PM you in a day or two if I find anything.


----------



## dscythe

Might be out of town, but I'll try to swing by!


----------



## rifi

FYI, I checked on the Symphones website and they are now shipping the V9. Looks like a pretty significant revision. I am really tempted to buy a pair and swap out the V7s in my frankenphones. looking forward to setting up the next meet in two weeks. I will post a reminder a week out. hope everyone is enjoying their final days of summer.


----------



## knivek

I am sorry for posting this here - but it seems there is a lack of hifi shops in SK...  especially where I am (closer to Yorkton).

It's nice to see a Prairie presence on the forum here.  Wish there was a place to demo some of the cans the forum people talk about.


----------



## q2klepto (Aug 27, 2019)

Ok Update to my list If im able to make it out 


ZMF Aeolus
ZMF Verite
ZMF Verite Closed
Hifiman Sundara
Hifiman Arya
Massdrop x THX AAA 789 Linear Amplifier (assuming it gets here before the meet)
Massdrop CTH + SDAC DAC/Amp
SMSL SU-8 Version 2 DAC
And if i feel like lugging even more crap

Sennheiser HD800 Super Dupont
Sennheiser HD6XX w/ Dekoni Pads
Fostex THX00

TLDR: Atticus is out, Aelous and Verite + Verite Closed and Arya is in.


----------



## knivek

Do you guys have a date set already now?  Planning on bringing my daughter along for a taste of life outside of the hospital for a while!


----------



## Armaegis

knivek said:


> I am sorry for posting this here - but it seems there is a lack of hifi shops in SK...  especially where I am (closer to Yorkton).
> 
> It's nice to see a Prairie presence on the forum here.  Wish there was a place to demo some of the cans the forum people talk about.



There's Everest Audio in Regina, and Soundshapers in Prince Albert. There might be others, but those are the only ones I know about. 

As for the meet, we do have a date set but we might feel a little unsure about having a complete stranger show up since this is at a private residence. I will let the host decide.


----------



## knivek

Oh, I was unaware it was a private residence, no worries!  I did not mean to overextend an invitation.


----------



## Rubin

I was planning to bring some things to eat and drink on Saturday. Does anyone have any requests re food, snacks, beer, scotch, etc?


----------



## rifi

I planned on buying a dozen sausages and buns. Any vegetarians/vegans or people who can't eat pork?


----------



## Viper2005 (Sep 6, 2019)

I completely forgot it was *this* Sunday!
Does anyone have any specific requests for gear?

(Edit fixed date so as not to confuse people)


----------



## rifi (Sep 5, 2019)

@Viper2005 Cavalli Liquid Crimson.

Oh and if you still have your Ragnarok, I would love to hear my Axiom speakers through that.


----------



## Viper2005

rifi said:


> @Viper2005 Cavalli Liquid Crimson.
> 
> Oh and if you still have your Ragnarok, I would love to hear my Axiom speakers through that.



Unfortunately the Rag is out at the moment , but I can bring the Liquid Crimson.

Also, I do have a Massdrop Airist R2R DAC for sale, if anyone is interested, I can bring that to the meet.


----------



## Rubin

I'd be interested in hearing that dac.


----------



## q2klepto

Bad news boys - my ZMF headphones shipped later than id like and wont arrive till next week  As well as the THX 789 Amp - both are on their way to me

If only the meet was next week


----------



## Rubin

q2klepto said:


> Bad news boys - my ZMF headphones shipped later than id like and wont arrive till next week  As well as the THX 789 Amp - both are on their way to me
> 
> If only the meet was next week



That's too bad. Was looking forward to hearing the THX and the Verite in particular, since they're so hyped atm!


----------



## Jazzkammer (Sep 6, 2019)

Hey sorry to drop in on the thread, but is there a meet going on this weekend?  I'm in town with my wife and I didn't bring any of my headphones with me but it would be nice to join. I'm from Edmonton!


----------



## zoobabwa

@Viper2005 I think the meet is Sunday, on the 8th. 

Has the address been sent out yet?


----------



## Viper2005

zoobabwa said:


> @Viper2005 I think the meet is Sunday, on the 8th.
> 
> Has the address been sent out yet?



Oh yes, you’re right the 8th is on Sunday!


----------



## Armaegis

Those who are interested need to PM the host. This is a private residence so it's up to him to share his address. Newcomers may need to be vouched for in this circumstance.


----------



## rifi

zoobabwa said:


> @Viper2005 I think the meet is Sunday, on the 8th.
> 
> Has the address been sent out yet?


PM me for the address.


----------



## rifi

I will be running errands tomorrow AM but I will try and check the forum for any last minute PMs. If I find the time I'll and grab some sausages for the BBQ but feel free to bring some food or drinks. I know @Rubin had mentioned he was willing to help keep us hydrated.


----------



## Rubin

I picked up some Trans Canada Bluebeary Ale and Anchor Steam. Will also be bringing my Clears and two amps. See you all soon!


----------



## Velomane

Have fun everyone! Someone take some pics, too. I'll be at work thinking of you guys. Maybe directing a couple C130's over Rifi's house might help augment the sub-bass.


----------



## Armaegis

Thanks to @rifi for hosting today. It's always fun meeting up with everybody!


----------



## q2klepto

How was the meetup? 

Apologies for not making it out (again) - super busy this week  As a way to make it up to you guys - How would you guys feel about me hosting a meetup at a community center next time - all my gear should arrive this week, maybe in a couple months?

headphones + keyboard meetup or something


----------



## rifi

Thanks to all that were able to make it and who dutifully trucked their equipment across town. It's always good to see comrades in arms equipped with nice gear and so willing to share. 

I hope no one left thinking we spent too much time listening to speakers upstairs...

@q2klepto no worries, I am sure there will be a desire to meet up again sometime in 2020.
@Velomane thanks for the support!


----------



## -iKa- (Sep 9, 2019)

Thank you @rifi for hosting, it was a ton of fun. I've compiled all of the measurements into an album and took rifi's idea of getting an average measurement of all the headphones I measured at the event (not including the headphones that wildly deviated), and ended up with a near identical response to the HD650. Funny how that works, eh?

@q2klepto I've got a couple keyboard things lying around so that seems like it would be a lot of fun.

Edit: totally forgot to post the album! https://imgur.com/a/sZLFdYY


----------



## Viper2005

Thanks for hosting a great meet Rifi!
The two channel stuff was a real highlight. 
Good to see everyone again!


----------



## rifi

-iKa- said:


> I measured at the event (not including the headphones that wildly deviated), and ended up with a near identical response to the HD650. Funny how that works, eh?


That comparison graph is scary similar! Very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Armaegis

I think I spent more time playing with the dog than listening to gear lol. 

I was definitely getting some weird measurements for my headphones. I think my HE-6's weren't sealing, and the Pioneers were probably all wonky because I semi-folded the ears into the cups.


----------



## q2klepto

If you guys were using EARS then im pretty sure its a known issue where theres some wonkiness at around 4khz


----------



## Armaegis

Ika did say that measurements above 3kHz were not reliable.


----------



## -iKa-

q2klepto said:


> If you guys were using EARS then im pretty sure its a known issue where theres some wonkiness at around 4khz


Yep, that wonkiness is from EARS. Anything past ~3Khz isn't too useful except for broad strokes.


----------



## q2klepto

Anyone going to Toronto Audio Fest next month? Theres a good chance I'll be representing at a booth lol


----------



## Armaegis

For @-iKa- and anyone else on the recording side of things, L&M's yearly attic sale is coming up:
http://www.lmml.ca/promo/SaleFlyer.php?s=LP30&f=103

I don't have a need for it, but those Neumann monitors are nice. Also fantastic price for the U87 mic, but that's a little overkill for my radio broadcasting (but I still want one!)


----------



## -iKa-

Quite a few good deals there, I'll have to see if I can make it out in time. I've been considering one of those zoom portable recorders and the H5 deals seem really good.


----------



## rifi (Sep 16, 2019)

FYI I saw this as I was checking out L&M's product pages after browsing their attic sale: https://www.long-mcquade.com/118278...-Discrete-Solid-State-Headphone-Amplifier.htm. A pretty great price. I have contacted the Calgary branch that seems to be the last place with stock. If I don't pick it up maybe someone here might want it. PM if interested and I will let you know if they confirmed if they have any left.

UPDATE: is still available.


----------



## rifi

@-iKa- https://www.audioxpress.com/article...ining-the-minidsp-ears-headphone-test-fixture I haven't read it but I usually find audioexpress articles pretty good.


----------



## -iKa-

rifi said:


> @-iKa- https://www.audioxpress.com/article...ining-the-minidsp-ears-headphone-test-fixture I haven't read it but I usually find audioexpress articles pretty good.


That was pretty good! I'll find some countersunk screws to see if that helps


----------



## Armaegis

Does anyone know who this is? 
https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/userads.php?user_id=63491
I just noticed they're (supposedly) located in Winnipeg.


----------



## Rubin

Isn't it @q2klepto ? According to the profile it seems to be:
https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/userprofile.php?user_id=63491


----------



## Armaegis

Oh that'd make sense. I guess he's upgraded from Hivemind Cables.


----------



## q2klepto

Ya that's me baybee!

I expanded the product line heh


----------



## Armaegis

Some nice Mackie monitors: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-r...24-mk-ii-studio-monitors/1459365512?undefined
These are sorta-sealed with passive radiators.


----------



## rifi

Hey all, just checking in to see if any one has spotted (or knows  of) any good black friday deals coming up. I figured we could post them all here so no one misses out on something. Nothing on my radar yet but I'll post it here if I find anything.


----------



## dfm1a1

Hello all, another Winnipeger here. 
Wondering if anyone could give some system upgrade suggestions? 

Currently I run a Bluesound Node 2i(Tidal) - Teac UD503 - 2BLP - HE6 (blu tack mod) setup. 
Trying to decide on the next steps
1. DAC: upgrade the UD503 to YGG etc. 
2. DAC/Source: upgrade the Node & UD 503 into streaming preamp all in ones
3. AMP: such as AHB2, NAD M22 etc. 
4. Cables/Power: Currently everything is stock.

In terms of best improvement, which one should I take?


----------



## Armaegis

dfm1a1 said:


> Hello all, another Winnipeger here.
> Wondering if anyone could give some system upgrade suggestions?
> 
> Currently I run a Bluesound Node 2i(Tidal) - Teac UD503 - 2BLP - HE6 (blu tack mod) setup.
> ...



I'm not familiar with that TEAC, but in general their previous products have not garnered much fanfare. 

The Bryston 2B is a good amp to pair with the HE-6, and is my mid-tier pick. After that, I have the AHB2 and can heartily recommend it (I actually just got a second one... not sure if I should try dual monos yet lol). A good friend of mine used to have the M22 and also enjoyed it, saying it was a tossup between that or the AHB2. 

For dacs, the Yggy is indeed fantastic, but if you're looking to not dump that much money into it right away then maybe the new Bifrost 2 would be better. Personally, I would sooner put a greater proportion of funds towards the amp. But I believe there's at least two Yggy's within our community if you want to try them out. 

If you haven't already, open up the rear grills on the HE-6 and experiment with different pads. 

Don't go chasing the rabbit hole of cables just yet, though at the least have a balanced cable so you have more options for playing with amps.


----------



## dfm1a1

Thanks Armaegis! 
How would you describe the improvement of AHB2 over 2B? 

I removed the mesh of HE6 grill. Currently running Dekoni TH900 Hybrid pads. Vs stock velour the treble is less, but also bass light. Any good ones you experienced?


----------



## Armaegis

dfm1a1 said:


> Thanks Armaegis!
> How would you describe the improvement of AHB2 over 2B?
> 
> I removed the mesh of HE6 grill. Currently running Dekoni TH900 Hybrid pads. Vs stock velour the treble is less, but also bass light. Any good ones you experienced?



I feel like I'm writing such stereotypical prose, but the AHB2 is cleaner overall, while the 2B feels meatier and with a little more oomph down low but isn't as clean. 
If you're curious, we can arrange a time to meet up to listen.


----------



## q2klepto

What do you think of the THX 789 Arm? I think it's great but don't have the He6se to try it with

Mt next hifiman will prob be the Ananda BT.. Just sold the Arya


----------



## Armaegis

q2klepto said:


> What do you think of the THX 789 Arm? I think it's great but don't have the He6se to try it with
> 
> Mt next hifiman will prob be the Ananda BT.. Just sold the Arya



I haven't heard any of the other THX amps aside from the Benchmark. I've read a few comments saying that the Monoprice one actually sounds better, and it's intriguing as an all-in-one solution for not much more $. 

Right now I'm actually running dual AHB2 as monoblock amps on the HE-6 which is just stupid. Surprisingly not a hugely palpable different there, but on my Sennheiser HD25-13's it's quite noticeably better.


----------



## Armaegis (Dec 26, 2019)

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!

I thought I'd mention this here before I try posting elsewhere, I got a Schiit Lyr 3 w/multibit a couple months back as part of a trade deal. It's nice, but ultimately not my thing. If anyone is interested or just wants to give it a try, let me know. Thanks.

edit: comes w/two tubes and also the LISST.


----------



## Armaegis

For anyone that wants a pile of stuff for DIY... @-iKa- @rifi ?
https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649580170-huge-lot-of-components-amp-parts/


----------



## -iKa-

Armaegis said:


> For anyone that wants a pile of stuff for DIY... @-iKa- @rifi ?
> https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649580170-huge-lot-of-components-amp-parts/


That's a really interesting pile of stuff, thanks for the link.


----------



## acidbasement

Visions Electronics has the NAD HP50 on sale for $108, 67% off. I ordered one online and it arrived within a day of shipping out - seems their warehouse is in Winnipeg. I had to wrestle a bit to get a proper seal, and I'm not sold on the comfort yet, but wow, they sound really good. Amazing stereo imaging (and they're closed!), and the bass goes wayyyy down, without being muddy or overpowering the mids and treble.


----------



## rifi

Yes, I have owned these before and have considered picking up another pair. They are a great sounding headphone and measure just as well. If you are looking for anything under 350$, they are a no-brainer. Their biggest drawback is the headband. They can create a pretty nasty hotspot during an even modest listening session. @acidbasement, did they have them in every colour?


----------



## Armaegis

Somewhere in my buy/sell/trade madness years ago, I used to own a pair of those too. I thought they were sonically a smidge better than the Sennheiser Momentums I also had at the time, but yeah the comfort was not great. If they've revised it since then it might be worth another look, but I've been sold on the newer version of the Momentums for a while now.


----------



## q2klepto

Hey guys - just wanted to say that if youre looking for JDS Labs stuff - im the official exclusive retailer for Canada  

Trying to get in contact with headfi admin now to become a sponsor here.


----------



## rifi

q2klepto said:


> Hey guys - just wanted to say that if youre looking for JDS Labs stuff - im the official exclusive retailer for Canada
> 
> Trying to get in contact with headfi admin now to become a sponsor here.


Great to hear!

On another note, I am starting to realize how bright my Axiom speakers are in my current listening room. I was wondering if anyone had a measurement microphone I could borrow for a weekend to run some room measurements to get a better idea of what I am dealing with and how best to address it. equipment or any leads to find one in town much appreciated! I know you can buy them but I am hoping it doesn't have to get to that. Cheers


----------



## Armaegis

The Apex220 is a cheap measurement mic: https://www.long-mcquade.com/1683/P...Omnidirectional_Test_Reference_Microphone.htm

Without a mic, you can find the problem frequencies by ear if you have an EQ that lets you sweep the hump back and forth. Turn the notch up, because it's easier to hear addition rather than subtraction, and keep it narrow. Sweep back and forth until the music sounds worse, then flip the notch downwards instead. Repeat for various peaks as necessary. Once you've identified the problem spots, you can adjust the width and relative levels.

The cheap yet surprisingly effective method to tame bright speakers is to tape a couple layers of toilet paper in front of the tweeter. Seriously. Although toilet paper is at a bit of a premium these days...


----------



## rifi

Thanks @Armaegis, I have tried some TP and am currently fairly satisfied with some dryer sheets in front of my tweeters. Ultimately, I think I should rephrase my concerns, while I think the tweeters are pretty aggressive I find I begin to miss detail if I dampen their volume much. I'm starting to think I might be actually looking for more mids so I don't have to listen at high volumes to get the level of mids I am looking for, which likely makes the small speakers sound bright in my large room. I have found that cupping my hands near my ears makes an imperfect but positive impact on the FR I am getting in my room. I probably need bigger speakers/drivers for my room but for now I am happy trying to maximize what I can get out of what I have. 

Hope everyone is staying safe and this new reality has let you found a way to justify spending more time in a favourite listening chair.


----------



## Armaegis

Small speakers in a wide shallow room is not the best combination. Tweeter energy is much more directional and additionally bounces off your rear wall and back to your ears. All the mid/bass energy spreads out and loses itself in the room. Putting the speakers a little closer together and aiming not directly at your head might help bring up the midrange, but then you'll lose some spatialness.


----------



## Rubin

I have an IK Arc mic that came with some IK powered speakers. The only thing is the mic needs a powered 48v input, and it may only work with the Arc software (they don't seem to provide calibration for other software). You can message me if you think that could work for you.


----------



## rifi

Rubin said:


> I have an IK Arc mic that came with some IK powered speakers. The only thing is the mic needs a powered 48v input, and it may only work with the Arc software (they don't seem to provide calibration for other software). You can message me if you think that could work for you.


Thanks for the offer @Rubin. I am already in touch with another Winnipeg Head-fier to pick up his mic. On another note, any progress on your headphone baffle 3-D prints? Cheers


----------



## Armaegis

Can anyone here point me to a decent wireless router? I need to replace the one at my parent's house but it's probably been over a decade since I've bought one and don't know what's good these days. I'm ok to spend a couple hundred bucks for a good one; it's a fairly large house and they need the range/reliability. I'm not opposed to second-hand either if anyone here has one to sell, or we can trade gear for it.


----------



## ecwl

Armaegis said:


> Can anyone here point me to a decent wireless router? I need to replace the one at my parent's house but it's probably been over a decade since I've bought one and don't know what's good these days. I'm ok to spend a couple hundred bucks for a good one; it's a fairly large house and they need the range/reliability. I'm not opposed to second-hand either if anyone here has one to sell, or we can trade gear for it.


I personally use Netgear Nighthawk AC1900 for myself and for my parents. Having burnt through a few other routers from various brands in the past, I find longevity of the router is basically a crapshoot. If you get a good unit, you can get 10 years, whereas a bum unit might die after 3 years and you can’t control that.
The bigger issue is that if the house is really big, and if you don’t want to manually program wifi extenders, you really need a mesh network which is more expensive, e.g. Linksys Velop or Eero. But if I recall, head-fi meets has been at your parents‘ house before. Did they move? That home should be able to be powered by a single router.
The bigger issue is that you need 2.4GHz to cover the whole home (assuming the router is centrally located) but neighbor interference on the same band would affect the performance. My solution for my parents whose home probably is similar to yours is to have the router placed where they mostly spend their time and have their devices logged onto the 5GHz band but leave the 2.4GHz running so that they can switch to the 2.4GHz band when they’re further away and if they notice a performance drop, they can switch back to the 5GHz band. For one particularly tricky room, we did add a wi-fi extender in the end to boost performance a few years later. I did want to buy them a mesh network as an upgrade but Asian parents so they didn’t want me to spend extra money.


----------



## bearFNF

Armaegis said:


> Can anyone here point me to a decent wireless router? I need to replace the one at my parent's house but it's probably been over a decade since I've bought one and don't know what's good these days. I'm ok to spend a couple hundred bucks for a good one; it's a fairly large house and they need the range/reliability. I'm not opposed to second-hand either if anyone here has one to sell, or we can trade gear for it.


 I went with the eero pro system. It gives you three units, one functions as the 'base' and the other two are access points. Each one has ethernet so you can add wired components without having to run cables from the base. Real easy to set up and good coverage.


----------



## Armaegis (Apr 6, 2020)

ecwl said:


> I personally use Netgear Nighthawk AC1900 for myself and for my parents. Having burnt through a few other routers from various brands in the past, I find longevity of the router is basically a crapshoot. If you get a good unit, you can get 10 years, whereas a bum unit might die after 3 years and you can’t control that.
> The bigger issue is that if the house is really big, and if you don’t want to manually program wifi extenders, you really need a mesh network which is more expensive, e.g. Linksys Velop or Eero.
> But if I recall, head-fi meets has been at your parents‘ house before. Did they move? That home should be able to be powered by a single router.
> The bigger issue is that you need 2.4GHz to cover the whole home (assuming the router is centrally located) but neighbor interference on the same band would affect the performance. My solution for my parents whose home probably is similar to yours is to have the router placed where they mostly spend their time and have their devices logged onto the 5GHz band but leave the 2.4GHz running so that they can switch to the 2.4GHz band when they’re further away and if they notice a performance drop, they can switch back to the 5GHz band. For one particularly tricky room, we did add a wi-fi extender in the end to boost performance a few years later. I did want to buy them a mesh network as an upgrade but Asian parents so they didn’t want me to spend extra money.



I actually have a Netgear AC1900 at my own house. I find the range is good but it has a lot of trouble reaching downstairs.

My parents are in the same house as before. There's no central location to put a router. The main router comes up to a bedroom on the far side of the house (roughly the 2 o'clock position). It's an old little D-link that has weak signal at the opposite corners of the house, and virtually none in the basement (though to be fair, there's almost no cell service down there either so it might be something in the flooring).

@bearFNF
Hmm I've never looked into mesh before. Does each unit need to be hardwired in? They do have a couple cat5 cables around the house. Not in the best spots, but some is better than none.


----------



## ecwl

Armaegis said:


> @bearFNF
> Hmm I've never looked into mesh before. Does each unit need to be hardwired in? They do have a couple cat5 cables around the house. Not in the best spots, but some is better than none.


with a mesh network, the first unit can be placed where your parents current router is. But from the sounds of it, you’ll want the two additional units and you’ll need to figure out where to place them for optimal signal performance. Those units connect to the first unit via wifi so they don’t have to be hardwired. Probably the second unit in the middle of the house and the third unit in the centre of the basement for best coverage.
some mesh network uses one 2.4GHz band and one 5GHz band for each unit. Others can do one 2.4GHz band and two 5GHz bands. Obviously tri-band is more robust than dual-band but usually costs more. Regardless, your description of your parents house potential router positioning and current wifi signal strength sounds like they’ll benefit from a mesh network setups even with the cheaper models. when you buy them, they usually come in 3 units but some companies try to sell at a lower price and sell you 2 to start off with. You probably want 3 units.


----------



## Armaegis

Hmm, this is the current setup:
1) MTS box in the basement at roughly 4:30 o'clock. The range on this router sucks, so we don't use it. Instead we ran wire up to...
2) The main switch in a bedroom upstairs, at roughly 2 o'clock. There is also a wireless router coming off the switch which is our primary wireless. There are additional wired connections leading from this switch to...
3) Bedroom at 12 o'clock
4) Office at 10 o'clock

I'm still leaning towards a single stronger wireless unit at the 2 o'clock, but I'll have to do more reading on the mesh stuff. If I get a wireless mesh, then put the main one in the basement and bounce the others around as needed. If it's a wired mesh, does the 'base' unit have to come before the switch, or does it not matter? I suppose if the base unit has enough ports on it, it could replace the switch entirely. I just had the switch installed as a sort of "futureproof" for the house, although realistically that's never going to happen.


----------



## ecwl (Apr 7, 2020)

Armaegis said:


> I'm still leaning towards a single stronger wireless unit at the 2 o'clock, but I'll have to do more reading on the mesh stuff. If I get a wireless mesh, then put the main one in the basement and bounce the others around as needed. If it's a wired mesh, does the 'base' unit have to come before the switch, or does it not matter? I suppose if the base unit has enough ports on it, it could replace the switch entirely. I just had the switch installed as a sort of "futureproof" for the house, although realistically that's never going to happen.


If you want to use a wired Ethernet backbone, the setup becomes more complicated because you’ll have to manage which device is doing DNS and DHCP and doing IP assignments, etc. for the internal network.

it sounds like you may be better off taking your Nighthawk R7000 AC1900 to your parents home and trying it out at all 3 Ethernet jack locations to see how the coverage is. If it’s good enough, you can just buy them a slightly more powerful router with slightly better antenna and be done with it.

but if you want to dive into the weeds, you might even be able to just buy a wifi extender to supplement the primary router if it’s insufficient and rely on the existing Ethernet backbone.


----------



## Armaegis

Yuck really? I thought the wired would actually be better... in that case yeah I'm leaning strongly towards just getting a single more powerful router rather than mess with things.


----------



## Rubin

rifi said:


> Thanks for the offer @Rubin. I am already in touch with another Winnipeg Head-fier to pick up his mic. On another note, any progress on your headphone baffle 3-D prints? Cheers



I haven't looked at it in awhile. Better get back on that!


----------



## rifi

Rubin said:


> I haven't looked at it in awhile. Better get back on that!



Let me know if I can help at all. I just checked Symphones.com and they are out of V9s right now. I am on the waitlist for their next batch/model. I'll let you know when I hear from them.


----------



## Armaegis

Just checking in on all the Winnipeg peeps, hoping you guys are all staying safe. Anybody have new toys to share or talk about? I've added an SPL Phonitor 2 to my ridiculous stack.


----------



## Rubin

Nice addition! Is it as transparent as people say?

@rifi and I both got some Symphones drivers and will experiment with various custom builds with them. 

I also got some FDX1 earphones a while back.


----------



## Armaegis

It's a phenomenal unit, and the crossfeed is really as good as people say. I forget that I even have it on most of the time, and the first little while I wasn't sure if I even liked it... but now when I flip it off it's like things feel too artificially wide. Obviously the effect is more pronounced on hard panned recordings. 

I had been eyeing the phonitor for a super long time but always missed out on any that popped up on Canada that weren't at awful prices. I'm kinda tempted to get the Phonitor rack. It's expensive for what is effectively an output selector switch, but darn it I want that matching aesthetic. There was actually one on ebay a little while ago, but as luck would have it it was sold a few days before I got my phonitor. 

I'm amazed Symphones is still going. I believe they were originally Canadian, but am not sure if they still are. 

Hey if anyone wants a grado box, I've got one for free for whoever wants it.


----------



## Velomane

So, you're listening to everything with crossfeed? I'll have to give that a try on my system.


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> I'm amazed Symphones is still going. I believe they were originally Canadian, but am not sure if they still are.


As far as I can tell they still are. The return address is in Hamilton, Ontario. @Rubin and I have been working on designing a second set of baffles for my Frankenphones so I can quickly swap the V9s in. Once we get them printed I will be sure to let everyone know how things sound. The major upgrade (says Symphones) to the V9s is the way they now install the driver in its casing, thereby reducing certain resonances and improves overall FR. We shall see.


----------



## Armaegis

Velomane said:


> So, you're listening to everything with crossfeed? I'll have to give that a try on my system.


Yes, it's my default now. On songs that are hard panned it makes a huge difference, and on songs that aren't it doesn't seem to do anything bad. The only time you get weirdness is with the occasional test tones.


----------



## Armaegis

rifi said:


> As far as I can tell they still are. The return address is in Hamilton, Ontario. @Rubin and I have been working on designing a second set of baffles for my Frankenphones so I can quickly swap the V9s in. Once we get them printed I will be sure to let everyone know how things sound. The major upgrade (says Symphones) to the V9s is the way they now install the driver in its casing, thereby reducing certain resonances and improves overall FR. We shall see.



The most popular method a couple years ago was the foam ring friction fit which I wasn't crazy about, but I haven't kept up with it since then. What are they using these days?


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> The most popular method a couple years ago was the foam ring friction fit which I wasn't crazy about, but I haven't kept up with it since then. What are they using these days?


Yeah the foam to pressure fit the drivers into the baffles and ear cups is the same. What has changes is how close the driver membrane is to the lip of the driver casing. from Symphones: "Since most headphones utilize thick mesh guards to protect the diaphragm, the driver must be recessed 4-6mm in order for appropriate clearance and adequate protection.  [...]Through extensive testing we realized there was a distinct advantage in moving the diaphragm flush with the ear cup front baffle."


----------



## Armaegis (May 10, 2020)

double post


----------



## Armaegis

rifi said:


> Yeah the foam to pressure fit the drivers into the baffles and ear cups is the same. What has changes is how close the driver membrane is to the lip of the driver casing. from Symphones: "Since most headphones utilize thick mesh guards to protect the diaphragm, the driver must be recessed 4-6mm in order for appropriate clearance and adequate protection.  [...]Through extensive testing we realized there was a distinct advantage in moving the diaphragm flush with the ear cup front baffle."



Well... yeah, speaker designers have known that part for years. That's partly the point of having waveguides to accommodate the acoustic impedance/coupling behaviour.

Now why haven't they made a clamping or mounting ring for their drivers yet? You could hack one out to try with a piece of plastic and sandpaper. Having a driver float on foam is not ideal.


----------



## rifi

@Armaegis, true this is certainly not breaking any totally new ground. That said, if it provides even small FR and linearity improvements than my V7s I will be satisfied with the upgrade. It has also been a very interesting process to work with @Rubin to recreate and 3-d print my baffles so I can swap V7 and V9 drivers like swapping pads. And by work, he's done 90% of the work!

As for the foam, If I like how they sound pressure fit into the baffle I plan to glue them in place permanently so im not too worried about it. If I ever want to change drivers, I will reprint a new set of baffles and start again.


----------



## Armaegis

rifi said:


> @Armaegis, true this is certainly not breaking any totally new ground. That said, if it provides even small FR and linearity improvements than my V7s I will be satisfied with the upgrade. It has also been a very interesting process to work with @Rubin to recreate and 3-d print my baffles so I can swap V7 and V9 drivers like swapping pads. And by work, he's done 90% of the work!
> 
> As for the foam, If I like how they sound pressure fit into the baffle I plan to glue them in place permanently so im not too worried about it. If I ever want to change drivers, I will reprint a new set of baffles and start again.



What kind of glue would you use to fill in all that space previously taken up by the foam? Or would you glue a plastic spacer in first?


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> What kind of glue would you use to fill in all that space previously taken up by the foam? Or would you glue a plastic spacer in first?


I'm sure a spacer could be printed relatively quickly if needed. As for glue do you have suggestions? My v7s were cobbled together with basic hot glue, but there is no doubt better options out there. One reason I used hot glue in my previous build is the need to fill space around the driver in the baffle. No longer the case so open to recommendations.


----------



## Armaegis

Heh, all this fancy 3d printing... crazy how much that has become a "thing" in recent years. That was something only possible in big labs back when I was in school.

All things considered, hot glue is actually rather good considering it's a solid yet flexible bond that can absorb vibrations. If you need to take up a lot of space, a homemade sugru is also doable. 

Gorilla glue is strong, but it's awful messy stuff since it foams up. 

I've used a lot of rubber cement in the past and had good results. I don't remember the name of it, but it was one that you had to apply and let tack for a couple minutes before pressing the surfaces together. 

For an all-purpose white glue, I like Weldbond.


----------



## Rubin

When things settle down with my parents in the next couple of weeks I'm going to reprint the current baffle with a slightly larger opening (the last one was too narrow) and an optional spacer to use without the foam. I've used the same type of foam that's on the Symphones drivers before, and no adhesive I tried would stick to the stuff. That being said, the foam seems grippy enough to secure the driver in place. But if you want a more rigid fit, then LocTite or VibraTite should keep the driver and spacer securely in place.


----------



## pmacks

Hey guys! Just came across this site this morning - I'm wondering if anybody knows where (if anywhere) I can locally pick up a budget friendly, small amp, like the SMSL SA-36A. I'll be using it to drive a pair of Paradigm Tital v.3's in a very small room.


----------



## rifi

pmacks said:


> Hey guys! Just came across this site this morning - I'm wondering if anybody knows where (if anywhere) I can locally pick up a budget friendly, small amp, like the SMSL SA-36A. I'll be using it to drive a pair of Paradigm Tital v.3's in a very small room.


I have a Topping tp21 amp I would sell you for pretty cheap. It's been modified so its not pretty but its more userfriendly and sounds cleaner. PM if interested.


----------



## pmacks

PM'd! Based on reviews I think I'd prefer an SMSL, but I'm definitely open to options.


----------



## pmacks

Picked up the TP-21 from rifi today and finished setting up my listening station! The amp has way more jam than I was expecting, definitely the right amount of power for the room.

The top-end is a bit harsh though, not exactly sure where that's coming from. Ive had these speakers for over a decade, but literally everything else has changed in the last couple days, so I don't know where the issue is coming from. I'll mess around for a while with it, but I'm pretty happy!


----------



## Armaegis

pmacks said:


> The top-end is a bit harsh though, not exactly sure where that's coming from. Ive had these speakers for over a decade, but literally everything else has changed in the last couple days, so I don't know where the issue is coming from. I'll mess around for a while with it, but I'm pretty happy!



Are you sitting much more nearfield to those compared to how you listened in the past? Judging by the size of the speakers relative to the desk, my first thought is that you're too close to the speakers and they don't have the time to establish coherence between the tweeter and woofer. Angling upwards might help a bit, or the old trick of taping toilet paper in front of the tweeter.


----------



## pmacks

Armaegis said:


> Are you sitting much more nearfield to those compared to how you listened in the past? Judging by the size of the speakers relative to the desk, my first thought is that you're too close to the speakers and they don't have the time to establish coherence between the tweeter and woofer. Angling upwards might help a bit, or the old trick of taping toilet paper in front of the tweeter.


Actually, yeah, with this placement I'm maybe a foot and a half closer than I was before. Haven't been able to do much today, but I'll try angling them up tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Armaegis

The desk looks short enough that you shouldn't be getting too much weird reflection off it, but yeah take a moment and just scoot yourself a few feet back and see how it sounds. Adjust your chair up and down. Is there a hard wall right behind you? (or beside?)

Common speaker recommendations tell people to aim the tweeters at ear level, but in nearfield the speaker axis might be pointed downwards so you lift or aim the tweeters above your ears.


----------



## Armaegis

Hope everybody is keeping well. If any of y'all are looking for an HD-25, this is probably the best price for a new one you'll ever see: https://www.long-mcquade.com/73500/...osed-Back--On-Ear-Professional-Headphones.htm

(the HD280 is also on sale, but for the $30 price difference the HD25 is far better)


----------



## Armaegis

How's everybody doing these days? 
I was thinking maybe we could have a low key meetup sometime. 
Sharing gear optional given the circumstances, but it'd be nice to see some friendly faces, toss some stuff on the bbq, etc.


----------



## Velomane

That's a great idea. I won't speak for anyone else, but this has been a trying time. I'm prone to anxiety, and the pandemic has just been a constant "thing" on my mind. At least I'm busy working, so the distraction is welcome. How's everyone else coping?


----------



## Armaegis

It's been pretty sucky for me to be honest. My primary socializing outlet was as a dance and event organizer. That world has been completely upheaved and I feel quite lost. So much of my identity rests on being a "doer" for others, providing lessons or venues or simply a meeting ground for everyone gather. Now all I do is just work, and that's not healthy. Perhaps a small saving grace is that I joined a D&D group in January, so there's a small outlet there. I've tried putting together my own game but it's tough to wrangle people's schedules.


----------



## Velomane

I can see how that would be pretty tough. I'd forgotten how much of that stuff you do. "Sucky" is probably understating how you're feeling. At least I'm an introvert so being away from humans is generally just fine with me. Still, familiar faces around a grill and shooting the schiit would be therapeutic.


----------



## Armaegis

Would next weekend be too short notice? The week after I'm busy on the 14th but am otherwise free the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Velomane

That would probably work for me.


----------



## rifi

I'm up for a meet. I am OK if people want to stagger attendance if anyone is worried about large-ish groups. Alternatively we might try to plan something in a driveway/garage so concerns over air quality and the like are minimized. I am not overly worried about COVID, but I understand other people have very legitimate reasons to be worried. So I am open to making sure everyone is comfortable with whatever rules we put in place for a meet.


----------



## Armaegis

I can host in my garage again if people like. I have some tables and old van seats in there that we can use, plus a whole backyard. I'm over in Fort Richmond. 
What day works best for you guys? I'm free Friday after work, and all of Sat/Sun this week.


----------



## Rubin

Even as an introvert, the isolation of working from home has been trying, so I'm game to meet up any time that weekend. This is as safe a time as any to get together I think. Plus now we can hear your Vifa speaker in its natural habitat.


----------



## Velomane

Sunday works best for me. If I get an overtime shift, though, I won't be able to make it.


----------



## Armaegis

Shall we tentatively say Sunday noon-ish?


----------



## Rubin

Works for me!


----------



## Armaegis

Velomane said:


> Sunday works best for me. If I get an overtime shift, though, I won't be able to make it.



Are you still crazy busy? I thought work might be less hectic for you right now.


----------



## Velomane

Armaegis said:


> Are you still crazy busy? I thought work might be less hectic for you right now.


Well, the traffic is still there. Flight training is as busy as ever. What's changed is my employer is trying to squeeze more from each of us without paying for it. i.e. overtime shifts are harder to come by, so I'm not inclined to turn one down if it's offered. I'll tell you more on Sunday.


----------



## rifi

I have penciled a Sunday meet into my calendar. Looking forward to it.will bring few headphones and a dac. I can also bring my Raspberry pi streamer if anyone is interested.


----------



## Armaegis

Do we want to coordinate some food? I think I still have a half dozen homemade burgers in the freezer. I could also assemble some of my cheesy bun creations within which to place said burgers, though I'll have to make a grocery trip if so.


----------



## Rubin

I was thinking of bringing some sodas and/or beers. Any requests?

Also, is it just going to be 4 of us? Or has anyone else replied outside of here?


----------



## Armaegis

Some drinks would be great. No preference on my part; I'm usually a boring water/juice kind of guy.
Looks like just the 4 of us so far. I messaged one other guy who doesn't visit the forums very much, but haven't heard back from him. I didn't sent out a mass message like last time; I figure a small group is in keeping with the whole covid precautions. If we want, maybe I'll sent out a mass pm to people for a later one.


----------



## Velomane

I picked up some sausages and buns at Tenderloin Meats on my way to work today, only to find out that I'm most likely working tomorrow. Have fun everyone and be safe.


----------



## Armaegis

Velomane said:


> I picked up some sausages and buns at Tenderloin Meats on my way to work today, only to find out that I'm most likely working tomorrow. Have fun everyone and be safe.



Aw crud, that sucks man 

I've got all the stuff to make some burgers tomorrow.


----------



## rifi

Too bad @Velomane... I'm trying to figure out what I should bring since @Rubin is bringing some drinks and @Armaegis has burgers all lined up... Let me know if you can think of anything.


----------



## rifi (Aug 11, 2020)

Quick question for everyone, I can get a new pair of Audeze isine10 for $235 and free shipping. Anyone ever listened to these before? Mostly for walking the dog and when I can't pack/use full headphones. I'm OK with the fact they are semi open. Probably even a good thing for the late dog walks. Any opinions appreciated.


----------



## ecwl

rifi said:


> Quick question for everyone, I can get a new pair of Audeze isine10 for $235 and free shipping. Anyone ever listened to these before? Mostly for walking the dog and when I can't pack/use full headphones. I'm OK with the fact they are semi open. Probably even a good thing for the late dog walks. Any opinions appreciated.


Really? No wireless IEMs? While I'm sure iSine10 sounds better, wireless IEMs often have frequency response EQ so can potentially sound more neutral (or bassy if by design) than what I can get for wired IEMs. But of course, I'm super curious what you think of the iSine10 since I have never listened to them before.


----------



## rifi

Agree, DSP or EQ on wireless IEMs is probably an overall better listening experience, however I am using non-bluetooth devices for my listening so wireless is not really an option. I often disconnect on these walks and listen to one of my good portable radios. Not hi-fi but I felt getting reasonable IEMs would get the most out of them without going overboard. I also appreciate the semi-open nature of the isine10. Good for car/bike awareness during late night dog walks.


----------



## Armaegis

I just noticed these are $248 on Amazon... I'll admit the idle curiosity does poke at me.


----------



## Armaegis

It was just a couple of us that met up last Sunday. Nice to chit chat and see some familiar faces. Tentatively thinking we'd try again for the end of the month? (that's the long weekend; not sure what people's plans are for that)


----------



## Velomane

I know I’ve missed the last several meets, but, as ever, I will try to attend. As it’s the Labour Day weekend, we could talk about our favourite moments of the Jerry Lewis Telethon.


----------



## rifi

Ok so I pulled the trigger on the ISINE10s. I'll be sure to bring them to our next meet.


----------



## Rubin

Nice, I hope the isines sound good!

I'm working the long weekend Saturday and Sunday but should be able to meet on the Monday.


----------



## Armaegis

I just realized that the long weekend is actually not until Sept 5/6/7. I was originally thinking the weekend before that, but eh it's still early, we can plan for whenever works best for people.

I would be up for a lunchtime meet on Monday Sept 7th.


----------



## rifi

Count me in for the 7th. Hope we can get some good traction for this meet.


----------



## Velomane

@rifi Did you get the isine10's. Tell us about them if you have.


----------



## rifi

@Velomane, I did get them! I am very happy with them so far. I think the reviews online are pretty accurate. In other words, very very good performance for the price, as long as comfort isn't an issue that ruins them for you. Sonically I find them nice and sweet in the highs, a little laid back in the mids and nice and tight down low. They scale very nicely with good amping, but sound great right out of a good phone/DAP. As mentioned previously, I bought these primarily for use with a few radios i use when walking our little French bulldog. I think the sound signature of the iSINEs synergize with radios very well. Radio tends to be a little rough in the highs, forward in the mids and weak on the lows, the iSINE's compensate for all those shortcomings perfectly. I also find the Soundstage to be second to none in an IEM. Granted my experience with other IEMs is quite limited, they sound very "over ear" to me, if you catch my drift. Which is a good thing in my books.

In short, I would highly recommend them if you are looking for a non-fatiguing, quick-sounding IEM. I have no idea how they compare to other ~$235CDN sounding IEMs but based on my sound/value point of view, they are well worth it. They also come with a very well thought out case and a few different types of ear clips. Hopefully we can have another meet soon. I would be happy to let everyone have a good listen. NOTE: I bought the 3.5mm version. All the reviews say the cipher cable version sounds that much better. That said, I figure we all have better DAPs, dac/amps than a in-cable option so I doubt the cipher cable would be that useful to any of us. To me, the extra $100 or so to get that cable is better spent elsewhere.


----------



## Rubin

I'm curious to hear them myself. Did you try that EQ  I sent you the link for? The cipher EQs them to bring the frequency response closer to a Harman style tuning, but that EQ should give a similar result.


----------



## zoobabwa

Hey everyone! I kind of forgot about this thread for a while, I hope you're all doing well.
I'd be in for a meet on the 7th!
I don't have any new audio stuff, but I built a new external HDD lol, so lots of new music files.


----------



## rifi

Rubin said:


> I'm curious to hear them myself. Did you try that EQ  I sent you the link for? The cipher EQs them to bring the frequency response closer to a Harman style tuning, but that EQ should give a similar result.


@Rubin, I haven't... I'm so slow with that kind of stuff. I have spent most of my time enjoying the EQ you developed for my Frankenphones. They sound so natural out of my Santoni amp I haven't had much incentive to try the iSINEs through my desktop set up. But I will be sure to add that option to JRiver before our next meet.


----------



## Armaegis

I'm still open to hosting at my place unless someone else want to take a turn. My old bbq still has some life left in it lol.


----------



## Rubin (Sep 1, 2020)

Would you guys be interested in meeting up at my place downtown on the 7th? There's a beautiful amenity space in my building that we can use, and I've been looking for an excuse to use it! There are BBQs and both indoor and outdoor areas we can use.

If you guys can, please contact any head-fi irregulars irl to let them know we're trying to make something happen on the 7th, regardless of where we end up meeting.


----------



## Armaegis

@Rubin Sure, I'm alright with meeting at your place. 
I'll send a couple messages out, though with covid and all that I'm not casting a particularly wide net.


----------



## Armaegis

@Viper2005 said he'll try to make it if he doesn't have work


----------



## Velomane

@Rubin 

Thanks for setting this up. Unfortunately, I'm unable to make it...again.


----------



## Rubin

That's too bad but thanks for replying. We'll see you at a meet someday I'm sure!


----------



## Rubin

Just wanted to thank everyone again for coming out and for bringing your audio gear and good eats. Special shout out to @Armaegis for being our grillmaster!


----------



## Armaegis

I'm always happy to feed people


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> I'm always happy to feed people


Now that I have had those cheesey gems at successive meets, I worry any future meet without them will feel incomplete.


----------



## Armaegis

Really short notice, but if anyone is interested I'm doing a bbq and bonfire at my place tomorrow (Friday) night.


----------



## Rubin

Can't make it @Armaegis, but thanks for the invite!


----------



## rifi

I have to plan for a quick trip to Calgary tonight so I can't make it either.  Looks to be a great night to hangout and watch some wood burn, enjoy!


----------



## rifi (Sep 14, 2020)

Also, FYI for anyone looking for a very well reviewed phono preamp: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-stereo-systems-home-theatre/winnipeg/schiit-mani-phono-preamp/1521126590 (update: looks like it sold)


----------



## rifi (Sep 14, 2020)

This also just (finally) got released: https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=38965
It will be interesting to see the reviews start to come in.


----------



## Armaegis

I've got a bunch of firewood that needs to be used up this year. Anyone interested in one more bonfire before it gets too cold out? I'm thinking an upcoming Friday or Saturday evening.


----------



## Armaegis

Armaegis said:


> I've got a bunch of firewood that needs to be used up this year. Anyone interested in one more bonfire before it gets too cold out? I'm thinking an upcoming Friday or Saturday evening.



Starting to get colder these days. How about next weekend (Fri/Sat?) for a bonfire?
Calling on @rifi @Rubin @Velomane @-iKa- @dscythe @zoobabwa @ecwl @Viper2005


----------



## Rubin

Armaegis said:


> Starting to get colder these days. How about next weekend (Fri/Sat?) for a bonfire?


I might be able to go but I'll probably be working both days. Will let you know!


----------



## Awah (Oct 6, 2020)

Armaegis said:


> Starting to get colder these days. How about next weekend (Fri/Sat?) for a bonfire?
> Calling on @rifi @Rubin @Velomane @-iKa- @dscythe @zoobabwa @ecwl @Viper2005



I would be free on the 10th. I'm assuming this in the late evening?


----------



## Armaegis

Awah said:


> I would be free on the 10th. I'm assuming this in the late evening?



Right now I'm leaning towards the 9th, trying to coordinate with a couple non-forum people as well. Everyone's waffling on maybes...


----------



## rifi

@Armaegis Sorry I didn't see this sooner. Hopefully you were able to pull a few people together for a bonfire.


----------



## -iKa-

@Armaegis Sorry I totally missed this too, never got an email notif for it. Hope it all went well


----------



## Armaegis

If any of you guys are interested in Sonarworks... on sale right now from L&M:
https://www.long-mcquade.com/search/6/4061/Sonarworks/


----------



## dscythe

Sorry @Armaegis, for some reason I didn't get a notification email before.


----------



## zoobabwa

Hey! Yea I also didn't get anything, I'll have to check my settings...I haven't really been on here since the last meet, I hope you're all doing well!

Headfonia is doing an Elise giveaway, definitely enter if you have time
https://www.headfonia.com/giveaway-feliks-audio-elise/


----------



## rifi

this may be of interest to some. last pair clearance: https://www.memoryexpress.com/Clearance/Store/WpgW check under the "Audio" dropdown.


----------



## rifi

There is also a sale on the Symphones.com drivers I have used in my Frankenphones: %10 off V9 Drivers - Use Code FRIDAY


----------



## Armaegis

Hey everybody, I hope you all have a safe and happy holidays this year despite the lockdown.


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> Hey everybody, I hope you all have a safe and happy holidays this year despite the lockdown.


Thanks @Armaegis. Just listened to your show, another solid set. Happy holidays to everybody. With any luck we will all be able to get together by summer 2021. Until then


----------



## Armaegis

@rifi 
Thanks man; always happy to know there are listeners out there in radio land. 
For those who don't know, I have a show on Sunday nights from 7-8pm on 101.5 FM playing swing/jazz music.


----------



## Velomane

Wishing everyone here a safe and very Happy New Year!


----------



## Armaegis

Happy new year dudes.


----------



## Viper2005

Happy New Year!


----------



## rifi

Here's to 2021! On a somewhat related topic, here is an image that I think people around these parts might enjoy.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, looks like my new year is going to require job hunting. If anyone knows of any openings for mechanical engineers or project managers, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Velomane

Armaegis, was this expected? Good luck with the hunt. There's a big social engineering project going on south of the border if you want a daunting challenge.


----------



## Armaegis

@Velomane A little bit? he's been unhappy with my performance lately because I'm not "profitable". I on the other hand have been super frustrated because he keeps giving me projects that I can't deliver on because he has promised the clients impossible things and I wind up sinking too many hours into keeping the projects afloat. I feel like I'm in a lose-lose situation.


----------



## Velomane

Ugh, sorry to hear that Armaegis. I wish you well in your quest. Sounds like you were set up to be in a perpetual state of anxiety and frustration.


----------



## rifi (Feb 21, 2021)

Thought this might he news of interest around these parts: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Sennh...r-headphone-and-speaker-markets.522759.0.html
TLDR - Sennheiser consumer division up for sale.


----------



## Armaegis

It's an interesting move. I'm hoping that some good hands pick it up. Maybe if it sticks within the realm of the German guys like Beyerdynamic or AKG/Harman banding together, rather than some eastern counterpart who will gut it. Sennheiser acquired Neumann some years back but then shifted production and parts to China which has drawn a fair bit of criticism for a drop in quality since then.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, upgraded Schiit Yggdrasil available locally: 
https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649712057-schiit-yggdrasil-dac-analog-2-unison-usb/


----------



## Armaegis

Figured I'd post this for my cousin who's moving soon: https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649728886-jbl-l200-modified-please-read/
He's under the same name here on head-fi, but he hasn't been active on these forums in a long time.


----------



## sckeith

Hi all

I sure miss the days of big speakers   in the 70's I bought a pair of Belle Klipsch speakers and listened to them until I found a pair of 12" Gold Monitor speakers in American Hifi. After I got those I never listened to the Klipsch again. I had quite a few nice amps as well.


----------



## Armaegis

sckeith said:


> Hi all
> 
> I sure miss the days of big speakers   in the 70's I bought a pair of Belle Klipsch speakers and listened to them until I found a pair of 12" Gold Monitor speakers in American Hifi. After I got those I never listened to the Klipsch again. I had quite a few nice amps as well.



Holy cow, I haven't heard from you in years Steve. Glad to see you're still around!


----------



## sckeith

Howdy   

I'm still around but getting real bored due to this stupid pandemic. I retired in 2016 and don't miss work but I guess I miss having coffee in the malls and doing some travel. I still have the Hifiman HE-500, Audeze LCD-2 and Woo Audio amp. I listen a lot but have a hearing issue so it doesn't sound as good as it use to. I have a 40db roll-off above 2400HZ in my left ear which sucks. I think the reason I miss the big speakers is because I can hear the higher frequencies on the left channel in my right ear so I get it all. I wouldn't want to listen in mono but it would be nice to be able to send some left channel to the right side.  I think some headphone amps have a feature that will do that


Do you keep in touch with the folks  in the forum? 

Steve


----------



## Armaegis

@sckeith 
There are a few of us still semi-active around here, though I haven't seen anybody since the meetup that we had back in... last summer? Just look at the last few pages of this thread for who's still around, though I'm not sure which names you'd recognize.

Any amp that has crossfeed functions would be able to send some left signal to the right, and vice versa. The SPL Phonitor is probably the most well known. I have one and it is an excellent amp as well having one of the best analog crossfeed implementations on the market. It also has balance control which can help offset some volume to one side.

Meier Audio also makes good crossfeed amps, though his stuff is much harder to find in North America. 

An interesting option might be the RME ADI-2 Pro which is both a dac and amp. The really powerful thing about it is it handles all the crossfeed implementation in software, which you adjust through the front panel. You can also adjust the frequency response of each channel independently. This might be the best option to adjust things to account for the hearing loss while simultaneously getting some crossfeed, and you can also feed the output into another amp if you want. I believe our member here @zoobabwa has one.


----------



## ddeitz

Looking for a pair of jvc sz2000, I'm sure i can find a pair out of the good old USA and most deff can out of Japan but would love to avoid taxes\duties so if anyone has a pair laying around they feel like offloading, lemme know.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey everybody, what are your thoughts on having a small meet within the next month? Maybe in somebody's garage with the door open? 

I know, it's tough go gauge. I got my second shot almost a month ago.


----------



## Rubin

I'm double vaxxed as well and would like to meet up soon.


----------



## Armaegis

Someone here (not me) just took a chance on a new headphone that was released. I'm very curious to hear it.


----------



## dbw1 (Jul 19, 2021)

I’m interested. Double vaxxed. I came to one meeting a couple/three years ago in the basement of Advance. I’m a newbie to this “hobby” (not sure what to call this addiction) and had my eyes opened. In the last year I’ve got a Focal Clear……and into hi-def music….just amazing


----------



## Rubin

dbw1 said:


> I’m interested. Double vaxxed. I came to one meeting a couple/three years ago in the basement of Advance. I’m a newbie to this “hobby” (not sure what to call this addiction) and had my eyes opened. In the last year I’ve got a Focal Clear……and into hi-def music….just amazing


How are you running your Clears? They are amazing at unravelling complex music!


----------



## dbw1

Hello Rubin. For a DAC I have a cobalt dragonfly and a Galaxy 21 ultra (512 gig). I’m really pleased with the combination so far. Down the road maybe a different DAC but I like the portability.


----------



## rifi (Jul 21, 2021)

Armaegis said:


> Someone here (not me) just took a chance on a new headphone that was released. I'm very curious to hear it.


I could host something this summer. Either in a well ventilated basement or garage. Only problem with my garage has fewer outlets...


----------



## Rubin

rifi said:


> I could host something this summer. Either in a well ventilated basement or garage. Only problem with my garage has fewer outlets...


Current guidelines permit up to 5 indoors. We can scan vaxx barcodes upon entry 👮‍♂️


----------



## Armaegis

I've had both my shots. 

I'm fine with a basement or garage if you're willing to host @rifi 
Is there any particular day that works best for you?

I messaged @Velomane and @Viper2005 the other day who said they're interested but it's hard to confirm on any date. Also asked @dscythe.

I don't have any new headphones, but I can bring my SPL stack with the Phonitor 2, s800 amp, and incoming Mercury dac.


----------



## Beefy

Just poking my head in to see what's what!

As I've discussed with Armaegis elsewhere, I'm back in the game now and would desperately like to get out of the house and meet, but it is entirely workload/family dependent on a day-to-day basis. Gear is in signature, hoping to add a DIY Soekris DAC within the next few weeks as well, but again that is entirely dependent on whether I can scrounge up the spare time.....


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> I've had both my shots.
> 
> I'm fine with a basement or garage if you're willing to host @rifi
> Is there any particular day that works best for you?
> ...


I am pretty open to ideas/suggestions as to when we should have our next meet. Would a Sunday or Sat afternoon work better for people? I could even do a Friday evening if more people can make that time. It would be great if we could find a time that worked for a few of the people that had to miss the last couple of meets due to schedule conflicts. I am open to hosting the weekend of Aug 6-8 or Aug 13-15. 

Hopefully a few people see this soon and can post their preferences and we can start there.


----------



## rifi

On another but related note, I bought some new gear this week, but I had to buy a pair of headphones to get a discount on what I really wanted (RME adi-2 fs). Now I have a pair of Sennheiser HD560 That I do not need. still BNIB and happy to give other head-fiers a discount on them. PM me if you are interested. I am hoping to get $225 for them but would negotiate if you really want them and/or have interesting trade ideas.


----------



## ecwl

rifi said:


> I am open to hosting the weekend of Aug 6-8 or Aug 13-15.


I can’t make it for Aug 6-8 but should be free to make it for 13-15. I can bring Chord Hugo 2 if people want to have a listen. I don’t think I’ve ever brought that to our meets before.


----------



## Armaegis (Jul 27, 2021)

Here's let's try this, I've created a doodle with ten options: Friday evening, Sat afternoon, Sat evening, Sun afternoon, Sun evening (all repeated the next week). Times aren't really set in stone, I just broadly marked them off for afternoon vs evening.

Please click on this link and choose the options that work for you.
https://doodle.com/poll/ixddqzreigubp2cw?utm_source=poll&utm_medium=link

I'm not available Sunday evening, but everything else is open.

Paging @Velomane @Viper2005 @rifi @Rubin @sckeith @dbw1 @Beefy @dscythe @Awah @zoobabwa

Rubin, can you page Kai? his forum handle has some hyphens and stuff in it and I can't get the call out to work properly


----------



## Rubin

Thanks for putting up that survey, @Armaegis . I'll text Kai.


----------



## Armaegis

New gear that I will bring out:
SPL Phonitor 2 (headamp and preamp that can also output to multiple different things)
SPL Mercury (dac)
Bryston BHA-1
Schiit Jotunheim 2
RME Babyface Pro FS
Schiit Eitr
Schiit Wyrd

Headphones I can bring:
Hifiman HE-6
Sennheiser HD25-13 (600 ohm)

Stuff I wasn't planning to bring but if there's interest I can pack it up:
Prism Lyra
SPL s800 (speaker amp, but I use it for headphones)
Sennheiser HD650


The BHA-1 and Jot2 I got out of curiosity and I plan to sell them if anyone is interested.


----------



## ecwl

Armaegis said:


> New gear that I will bring out:
> SPL Phonitor 2 (headamp and preamp that can also output to multiple different things)
> SPL Mercury (dac)
> Bryston BHA-1
> ...


I’m curious what you like better, Bryston BHA-1 or Benchmark AHB2


----------



## Armaegis

I had dual AHB2's for a while, but sold them off because the curiosity for new things got the better of me. I am using the SPL s800 on my HE-6 at the moment, which I *like* more as it has more body to it, but I find it more difficult to tell the difference between dacs so it's either the resolution is a tad lower or I'm still adjusting to the new sound. 

If I had to give a single word to the BHA-1, it would be impactful. It only just arrived though, so I can't say much more beyond that. 

Jot2 was a surprise yet not a surprise. Super forward sound. Currently on loan to Rubin.


----------



## Velomane

I've put up a few dates.


----------



## bearFNF

Border is still closed right? Would be interested in coming if it opens.... OK so it looks like it might open in September??? Sigh... Have fun guys...


----------



## Rubin

bearFNF said:


> Border is still closed right? Would be interested in coming if it opens.... OK so it looks like it might open in September??? Sigh... Have fun guys...


Are you in USA or another province? I believe borders are open for double vaxxed persons either way now.


----------



## Velomane

Our learned friend is in Minnesota.

bear, the following is from the Canadian government's website:
 "As a first step, starting August 9, 2021, Canada plans to begin allowing entry to American citizens and permanent residents, who are currently residing in the United States, and have been fully vaccinated at least 14 days prior to entering Canada for non-essential travel."

It would seem you would be welcome to visit us.


----------



## Armaegis

Holy crap it's @bearFNF ! How many years has it been man?


----------



## Rubin

Currently planning to bring the following:

Moondrop Aria (excellent all rounder worthy of the hype, imo)
Audeze LCD-XC 2021 (unimpressed by this so far, planning on returning it)
Audeze LCD-R (all aboard the hype train! Still waiting on delivery of this one)
Audeze iSine10 (requires elaborate EQ but currently my favorite)
If there are more than 5 people coming, we'll need to limit 5 inside at a time I believe. Maybe we can have listening indoors and hanging out outdoors? Sophie can be the bouncer to ensure the indoor limit.


----------



## Armaegis (Jul 28, 2021)

Doodle currently shows Fri or Sat evening as the best times.

If it's not raining, we can set up a table or something outside too. I do have portable tables I can bring if needed.


----------



## Viper2005

Hey folks!
I’m available anytime on the weekend of the 13th.
Anyone have requests for specific equipment you would like me to bring?


----------



## Rubin

Viper2005 said:


> Hey folks!
> I’m available anytime on the weekend of the 13th.
> Anyone have requests for specific equipment you would like me to bring?


IIRC your Crimson amp is really wonderful. Curious how it would compare to @Armaegis new Bryston amp.

Also, do you still have LCD-4?


----------



## Armaegis

Anyone curious about a pseudo group buy for bulk cable? Wayne Stefanko appears to be offloading a lot of stuff on kijiji:
https://www.kijiji.ca/o-profile/90027002/listings/2
There's always more haggling power when purchasing in large quantities. I'd consider buying a couple reels entirely if people wanted to share.


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> Doodle currently shows Fri or Sat evening as the best times.
> 
> If it's not raining, we can set up a table or something outside too. I do have portable tables I can bring if needed.


Extra table(s) would certainly be much appreciated. I really only have a mini ping pong table available at the moment. My home office has consumed all other tables in the house. Not sure what weather may bring but I bet it would be easier to all be in the garage and spill out into our back driveway (weather permitting).

As for the Doodle poll, it looks like Fri 13 and Sat 14 (PM) are tied at 5 people (6 if you count me) are available at those times. I am leaning towards the 13th if that works for everyone else? 

The next question is, is this a post dinner event, or should we do food? Snack and drinks are obviously welcome and I can be part of getting that together.  Would appreciate feedback on what people are thinking on this topic.

@Rubin Yes, Sophie has agreed to be responsible for crowd control. For those of you who do not know who this is, you have been warned...


----------



## rifi

Viper2005 said:


> Hey folks!
> I’m available anytime on the weekend of the 13th.
> Anyone have requests for specific equipment you would like me to bring?


I would be interested in hearing your Audio-gd and I liked one of your ZMFs but can't rememebr which one now... it was the cheaper one I think? Just reading stuff in your signature.


----------



## Viper2005

Rubin said:


> IIRC your Crimson amp is really wonderful. Curious how it would compare to @Armaegis new Bryston amp.
> 
> Also, do you still have LCD-4?


Yes I still have both, can bring those to the meet.


----------



## Viper2005

rifi said:


> I would be interested in hearing your Audio-gd and I liked one of your ZMFs but can't rememebr which one now... it was the cheaper one I think? Just reading stuff in your signature.



I can bring the Aeolus to the meet!
And I can try to bring the AGD R28


----------



## Rubin

Armaegis said:


> Anyone curious about a pseudo group buy for bulk cable? Wayne Stefanko appears to be offloading a lot of stuff on kijiji:
> https://www.kijiji.ca/o-profile/90027002/listings/2
> There's always more haggling power when purchasing in large quantities. I'd consider buying a couple reels entirely if people wanted to share.


@rifi and I recently got some Canare star quad cable from him for a decent price. I used mine up for some long cables but don't think I need any more at the moment.


----------



## SnowRang3r

Didn’t even know we had such a thriving community in Winnipeg till I saw this thread in someone’s signature. 

I’d love to attend a meet! Is there anything I have to do to sign up? 

Right now my main chain is Bifrost2 -> GS-X Mini -> Focal Clear. I have some other goodies on order that won’t be here for a while.


----------



## Armaegis

SnowRang3r said:


> Didn’t even know we had such a thriving community in Winnipeg till I saw this thread in someone’s signature.
> 
> I’d love to attend a meet! Is there anything I have to do to sign up?
> 
> Right now my main chain is Bifrost2 -> GS-X Mini -> Focal Clear. I have some other goodies on order that won’t be here for a while.



Go back a page or two to find the doodle link where people have been signing up. Right now it's looking like Friday Aug 13 or Saturday Aug 14.


----------



## Velomane

I've got a table that I can bring, provided it fits in my car. I've also got a power bar and an extension cord that could be handy. Any special requests for audio gear, let me know.


----------



## Armaegis

rifi said:


> The next question is, is this a post dinner event, or should we do food? Snack and drinks are obviously welcome and I can be part of getting that together.  Would appreciate feedback on what people are thinking on this topic.



I am always a fan of food. Perhaps we could convince @Velomane to bring something from his smoker? I could probably convince my mom to make some fresh cheese buns. I could do schmauntfat perogies.


----------



## Velomane

I'd be happy to oblige. For openers, bacon wrapped stuffed jalapenos. Let me give some thought about other smoked goodies.


----------



## rifi

Well sounds like we are making food, sounds good! I have a decent BBQ and am happy to contribute as well. Should I focus on snacks and a few different drinks? I am also open to BYOB if people want to bring some. 
@Velomane @Armaegis , thanks for offering to bring set up equipment. Sounds like we  might get a decent amount of gear out so a few tables might be good, especially if we manage to accumulate a serious food spread. 

I will wait until next Monday then we can finalize our date for the meet. That should give @SnowRang3r some time to see if he can make it as well as anyone else late to the Doodle poll. 

@Rubin any word from Kai?

Finally, I don't really have anything new other than an RME adi-fs 2.


----------



## rifi (Jul 29, 2021)

Velomane said:


> I've got a table that I can bring, provided it fits in my car. I've also got a power bar and an extension cord that could be handy. Any special requests for audio gear, let me know.


Your signature says you have a some Stax, yes? It's a big ask, but if you are feeling up to it that would be quite the treat. Zero pressure.


----------



## Velomane

@rifi Not a big ask. I'll bring cans/amp/dac. Someone else will have to provide source.


----------



## rifi

Velomane said:


> @rifi Not a big ask. I'll bring cans/amp/dac. Someone else will have to provide source.


I could easily get one of my raspberry pis up and running as a headless streamer for that setup. Or even my Cambridge Audio CD transport if my CDs are of interest to anyone.


----------



## Armaegis

I could bring my Schiit Eitr so it'll do usb->coax for any dacs that have that input.


----------



## Rubin

This meet is shaping up to be epic! 

No word from Kai so far.


----------



## dscythe

Looks like they're dropping inside/outside limits - https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/mani...7TOnB-el62I3T1PeGo5J9OnQnS8eOt2APcwH3D8D_lBww


----------



## ecwl

dscythe said:


> Looks like they're dropping inside/outside limits - https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/mani...7TOnB-el62I3T1PeGo5J9OnQnS8eOt2APcwH3D8D_lBww


Yes. I think it's really up to @rifi to set the rules since we are guests of his home. Indoor/Outdoor. Mask/no mask. Whatever he wants I'll follow.
Although I might wear my mask indoors because catching pretty much anything can become a real hassle at work for me.


----------



## dscythe

Absolutely


----------



## Armaegis

@rifi should pick a date soon

I will probably stick with a mask indoors as well. I still see my folks regularly and my mom hasn't been fully vaccinated yet.


----------



## rifi

So first of all, thanks so much for all being so conscious and willing accommodate my position on all of this. At this point, I think I want to set our meet for *Aug 14h* *(Sat) pm time slot*. That ensures no one is rushing around after work. 

As for masks indoor/outdoor. I bet we will get better results indoors. I am happy to let everyone in, but as many of you have already mentioned, it is probably best we keep masks on for the time being. We can eat/chat outside without masks. I think we will be able to have everyone in the main living room , but I am happy to open the main basement room up as well for over flow. The only caveat is that we will have storage boxes in there while we fix the floors in our basement storage rooms. 

As always I am happy to play with my 2-channel system but that will likely get in the way of headphone listening. If you want to do any system listening, I say come early and we can do that before/while we set up the hp rigs. 

thoughts? also if you don't remember/have my address PM me and I can get that to you.


----------



## Armaegis

@rifi do you need a hand with any setup or prep? I can bring at least one table, up to three if needed.


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> @rifi do you need a hand with any setup or prep? I can bring at least one table, up to three if needed.


How big are your tables? I could deffinitely see needing one table and maybe if it's not too much, bring a second in case we get overflow? I have a ping pong table, smaller dinner table and a small folding table the size of a small picnic bench.  At least one will stay outside for drinks/food.


----------



## Armaegis

rifi said:


> How big are your tables? I could deffinitely see needing one table and maybe if it's not too much, bring a second in case we get overflow? I have a ping pong table, smaller dinner table and a small folding table the size of a small picnic bench.  At least one will stay outside for drinks/food.



Don't know the exact sizes offhand, but I can bring an aluminum roll-top table that's probably 2x4ft. 
I have a standard white plastic folding table, maybe 3x6ft
I also have an old card table that's maybe 3x3


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> Don't know the exact sizes offhand, but I can bring an aluminum roll-top table that's probably 2x4ft.
> I have a standard white plastic folding table, maybe 3x6ft
> I also have an old card table that's maybe 3x3


How about you bring whichever table is easiest for you to pack along with your gear. Work for you?


----------



## Armaegis

As an aside, and this is reaching far back into our memory banks now, did anyone recall picking up an Audioquest USB cable the last time we met? I used to have two and can only find one now. I was making a list of the stuff I'd bring; it's possible I've tucked it away somewhere, but figured I'd ask.



rifi said:


> How about you bring whichever table is easiest for you to pack along with your gear. Work for you?



I'll try to bring the two large tables at least. My stack is all mounted into a big case (@Rubin can attest to this), and if @Velomane is bringing stax then that's one whole table all by itself.


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> I'll try to bring the two large tables at least. My stack is all mounted into a big case (@Rubin can attest to this), and if @Velomane is bringing stax then that's one whole table all by itself.


Thanks! 

I have no Audioquest USB cables, but maybe @Rubin might have some ideas... If my memory serves me right, we had our last meet in that common room at his place.


----------



## Rubin

I have a bunch of cheap cables I bought on amazon but no Audioquest cables. I'll take a look around here but probably would have come across it by now. Hope it turns up!

I don't have any portable tables but I have a small rolling stand that is kind of like an audio rack that I can bring.


----------



## Armaegis (Aug 5, 2021)

I've got my three tables in the garage, so we should be good on that end unless you guys think we need more? I figure the small one can be for food and the two bigger ones for gear. I have a power bar built into my case.

Any estimated time to start the event?

@rifi do you have enough plates and stuff, or should I bring some paper plates?


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> I've got my three tables in the garage, so we should be good on that end unless you guys think we need more? I figure the small one can be for food and the two bigger ones for gear. I have a power bar built into my case.
> 
> Any estimated time to start the event?
> 
> @rifi do you have enough plates and stuff, or should I bring some paper plates?


With alI those and my tables, I think we are good for tables.

The doodle poll showed Sat PM time slot was from 6-10pm. I'd say feel free to start dropping by anytime after 5pm. I will aim to have my stuff up by 5 so I can help others set up as you come. Also, should we make some official food list so we all dont make potatoe salad?


----------



## Armaegis

I'm hoping @Velomane can bring some stuff from his smoker.

I think I'm going to make some perogies in cream with caramelized onions and bacon/sausage. Super heavy, I only make it about once a year lol.


----------



## Velomane

Yup, bacon-wrapped stuffed jalapenos from me. Anything else from  the smoker?


----------



## rifi

FYI, I figure i wll cover snacks and non-alc drinks while everyone brings their specialty. @Armaegis paper plates might be good or byotw (bring your own tableware) might be an alternative?


----------



## Armaegis

I've got plates and napkins, possibly even cutlery.


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> I've got plates and napkins, possibly even cutlery.


I probably have enough cutlery but cups and plates would be welcome!


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> I've got plates and napkins, possibly even cutlery.


Scratch cups, we only probably need a few extra plates.


----------



## rifi

I have a final group gear request: if anyone has a usb a => b cable I would really like to try it against the stock one I got with my new RME dac.


----------



## Armaegis

rifi said:


> I have a final group gear request: if anyone has a usb a => b cable I would really like to try it against the stock one I got with my new RME dac.



I'll bring my Audioquest.


----------



## rifi (Aug 8, 2021)

food list, feel free to add what you plan to bring: food details


----------



## dbw1

Did this meeting happen already. If so, sorry I missed it.


----------



## rifi (Aug 8, 2021)

dbw1 said:


> Did this meeting happen already. If so, sorry I missed it.


Nope, it is happening next weekend  (Aug14). if you are interested in coming I am hosting so please send me a quick intro PM and we can chat a bit before you come over. thanks.


----------



## Armaegis

Velomane said:


> Yup, bacon-wrapped stuffed jalapenos from me. Anything else from  the smoker?



I remember one time in my garage we did that pulled pork with coleslaw thing which was really good... but really, just the bacon wrapped jalapenos would be enough. We can't ask you to bring *that* much food afterall lol. Or I'd be willing to chip in a few bucks for meat costs.


----------



## dbw1

rifi said:


> Nope, it is happening next weekend  (Aug14). if you are interested in coming I am hosting so please send me a quick intro PM and we can chat a bit before you come over. thanks.


Good Morning. PM sent.


----------



## Velomane

I'd love to do the pulled pork thing again, but it turns out that time constraints dictate that the jalapenos will be my sole epicurian contribution. They'll be good, and you'll have them very fresh out of the smoke. The pulled pork can be for another time.


----------



## Beefy

I'd love to be able to join in the festivities (and I do a pretty mean pulled pork), but unfortunately work and family have to take priority right now.

Hopefully I can join in for the next one!


----------



## Rubin

Anyone have any drink requests? I'm not too handy in the kitchen/BBQ so I usually bring drinks and suchlike.


----------



## Armaegis

I don't have any particular drink preferences other than I don't drink alcohol and I try to avoid sugary pops (though if it's something I haven't tried before like some sort of ethnic/imported drink, I'm usually game for it)


----------



## Rubin

Beefy said:


> I'd love to be able to join in the festivities (and I do a pretty mean pulled pork), but unfortunately work and family have to take priority right now.
> 
> Hopefully I can join in for the next one!


It's too bad you can't make it! It looks like you have a combo I've always wanted to try but haven't been able to. Many say the Crack is magic with the HD-650, but I've only heard an HD-600, and on lesser solid state amps. Would you say the magic is real, or is it overstated?


----------



## Beefy

Rubin said:


> It's too bad you can't make it! It looks like you have a combo I've always wanted to try but haven't been able to. Many say the Crack is magic with the HD-650, but I've only heard an HD-600, and on lesser solid state amps. Would you say the magic is real, or is it overstated?


There is a definite synergy; the HD650 are better with the Crack than the M3, which highlights the classic 'veil'. Yet the M3 sounds better with everything else I have ever owned.

But frankly, I don't think the Crack is particularly unique here, and I don't think it is _truly_ magical. I think the HD650 just sound best when they are combined with a higher output impedance and low electrical damping (pretty much any OTL tube amp). Where the Crack excels is that it provides such a beast at an incredible price, and when fully upgraded it punches well above it's weight.

I'll definitely bring this combo to a meet if I get the chance.


----------



## Armaegis

I have an HD650 and I think I've built the Crack two (maybe three?) times lol.


----------



## Rubin

Beefy said:


> There is a definite synergy; the HD650 are better with the Crack than the M3, which highlights the classic 'veil'. Yet the M3 sounds better with everything else I have ever owned.
> 
> But frankly, I don't think the Crack is particularly unique here, and I don't think it is _truly_ magical. I think the HD650 just sound best when they are combined with a higher output impedance and low electrical damping (pretty much any OTL tube amp). Where the Crack excels is that it provides such a beast at an incredible price, and when fully upgraded it punches well above it's weight.
> 
> I'll definitely bring this combo to a meet if I get the chance.


Thanks for taking the time to add your impressions! Sometimes a headphone sounds best when brought in line, and sometimes it's best to lean into its lush character. Sounds like it more of the latter here. 

I'm sure our next meet will be relatively soon compared to the last one, now that some semblance of social existence is resuming.


----------



## Rubin

Armaegis said:


> I have an HD650 and I think I've built the Crack two (maybe three?) times lol.


Did you build them for other people or were they yours?? I've read on forums about people buying and selling the same headphone multiple times after regretting it, but I don't think I heard of someone building three Cracks haha.


----------



## Beefy

It's just a good fun build. Low stakes, low effort, high reward. In non-crunch times, I'd gladly build one for a carton of beer and a couple of nice steaks.


----------



## Armaegis

The first one I built was kind of my first "real" audio project. A bit sloppy in places, but a very a good learning experience. I built a second one a few years later because I felt like I could do a better job. I built the third one for someone else. I also built a S.E.X. amp for the same reason.


----------



## Armaegis

I've got a Schiit Eitr packed. Does anyone want me to bring the Schiit Wyrd?


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> I've got a Schiit Eitr packed. Does anyone want me to bring the Schiit Wyrd?


I'll have a listen if you bring it. I am curious if it does anything for usb out of a raspberry pi. Those surely can't be designed with low noise in mind...


----------



## Velomane

@rifi What time can I start setting up?


----------



## rifi

Velomane said:


> @rifi What time can I start setting up?


The Doodle poll was set for 6pm start but anyone is free to come at or anytime after 5pm. I figured leaving an hour window ahead of the “official“ start should be enough to iron out any setup issues.


----------



## Armaegis

I've got the sausage and cream sauce simmering now. Found some caramelized onions in the freezer that I made a while ago so I've added that in. In about an hour I'll add the perogies and let them cook in the sauce, and top off with some feta. 

I should be there just after 5pm.


----------



## Armaegis

Thanks to @rifi for hosting.
It was great seeing everybody: @Velomane @Viper2005 @ecwl @dbw1 @Rubin
apologies if I missed anyone.

Velomane stole the show with his insane stax rig. Special mention to rifi's air conditioner for keeping up with those massive space heaters.


----------



## Beefy

Armaegis said:


> Velomane stole the show with his insane stax rig. Special mention to rifi's air conditioner for keeping up with those massive space heaters.



As this meet was being discussed, I did a bit of scoping out of all the local people. I was somewhat sarcastically thinking to myself "Who are all these clowns, surely nobody in Winnipeg has a _truly_ killer rig".

Then I saw Velomane's profile.

Game over man, game over.


----------



## dbw1

Great evening. Thanks for educating a newbie. Amazing equipment present last night. Really a pleasure meeting  everyone again.
dave


----------



## Armaegis

dbw1 said:


> Great evening. Thanks for educating a newbie. Amazing equipment present last night. Really a pleasure meeting  everyone again.
> dave



You and my buddy Chris got a massive crash course, going from entry level iems and a Sony V6 to... well... tickling Stax SR-007/009, Audeze LCD-4, ZMF Aeolus, Hifiman HE-6, etc. Granted, it took all of us years to get to that point. I can imagine it may have been overwhelming for you two when there was just soooo much that was new.


----------



## Armaegis

Thoughts on the Stax. As always, they have this "lightness" to them that is unmistakably stax. It's so hard to describe since other headphones can be light sounding, and I don't want to use the word "quick" either, but stax have this ability to feel light even when presenting heavy and impactful music. Being physically lightweight also helps a lot  to psycho-acoustically change your perception.

I sadly did not spend any time with the SR-007 that was there at the meet, because I am still haunted by my awful experience dealing with my damaged pair from years ago and fighting with the post office. 

Between the Carbon and T2 though...
T2: more clarity and speed
Carbon: much more rumble
Especially noticeable on Daft Punk - Giorgio by Moroder, in the very last few seconds of the song it descends into this deep almost heartbeat-like thump. On the T2 you can feel the impact of each beat. On the Carbon it is a softer leading edge but also a longer drag on the tail end which gives it a more thwompy and warm sound.

Also, you really have to place your hands on these amps to appreciate how bloody hot they get. The T2 especially with the dual chassis. My home office gets awful cold in the winter and I've often joked that I want an amp that doubles as a space heater... but I don't think I can justify a stax amp just for that lol.


----------



## Armaegis

@rifi also thanks to Sophie for keeping away all the toe demons lol


----------



## Velomane

@rifi Thanks so much for hosting. It was a blast and a much needed foray into the world for me. It was really nice chatting with everyone. @ecwl great desserts. Where from, again?

@Beefy  We can't discount @Viper2005's always awesome Audeze gear.


----------



## Beefy

Velomane said:


> @Beefy  We can't discount @Viper2005's always awesome Audeze gear.



I guess the difference there is, and I'm ashamed to say this, I've never heard an Audeze headphone. I'm keen to hear some obviously, but they just don't get the motor running. Plus, the sheer presence of your stat amps impress in a way that no dynamic amp can possibly match.

I was actually weighing up the new LCD-X vs the Focal Clear when I jumped back in a few months back. But then I _literally_ weighed them up. I have enough tension in my neck as it is on a daily basis, balancing an extra 200 g on top of that is a non-starter!


----------



## ecwl

Velomane said:


> @ecwl great desserts. Where from, again?


Desserts were from A L’Epi de Ble. It’s at Hartford and Main.


----------



## Viper2005

Great meet as always!  It was nice seeing the gang again! 
Thanks Rifi for hosting, and thanks to the ppl that brought the yummy foods!


----------



## Armaegis

Did anyone take any pictures at all? It'd be neat to do a juxtaposition of the recent stuff vs our more humble beginnings from waaaaaay back in the day.


----------



## dbw1

Armaegis said:


> You and my buddy Chris got a massive crash course, going from entry level iems and a Sony V6 to... well... tickling Stax SR-007/009, Audeze LCD-4, ZMF Aeolus, Hifiman HE-6, etc. Granted, it took all of us years to get to that point. I can imagine it may have been overwhelming for you two when there was just soooo much that was new.


Lots of info definitely. That said it gave me some ideas where I might like to go in this hobby. The DAC of JP (like Richard’s) will probably be a starting point. The other interesting one was the “Mojo”(sp?) Though as cool as it was physically I think the other was interesting from a growth potential once I learn more.
Really a great evening. I was blown away by the Stax equipment.


----------



## Armaegis

dbw1 said:


> Lots of info definitely. That said it gave me some ideas where I might like to go in this hobby. The DAC of JP (like Richard’s) will probably be a starting point. The other interesting one was the “Mojo”(sp?) Though as cool as it was physically I think the other was interesting from a growth potential once I learn more.
> Really a great evening. I was blown away by the Stax equipment.



JP and Richard have the RME ADI-2 DAC.
@ecwl had his Chord Hugo there, but he also has the smaller Chord Mojo (which he did not bring this time)


----------



## aqsw

Sorry I couldn't make it guys. Had the Feliks system ready to go and my wife decided to celebrate my daughter's 33rd birthday one day early.. Sounds like you had a great meet. Hopefully next time.!


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> @rifi also thanks to Sophie for keeping away all the toe demons lol


Her methods can be crude at times, but she gets the job done!


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> JP and Richard have the RME ADI-2 DAC.


@dbw1 Not sure if it mattes but our model is technically the RME ADI-2 _FS _dac. I think there is an earlier version without so be sure to double check before buying anything. @Rubin might be able to confirm.


----------



## rifi

aqsw said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it guys. Had the Feliks system ready to go and my wife decided to celebrate my daughter's 33rd birthday one day early.. Sounds like you had a great meet. Hopefully next time.!


you should have suggested you celebrate by giving her the gift of a Stax/Audeze listening party. We had extra desserts...


----------



## rifi

OK Last post - Thanks everyone for coming! I am always blown away by the willingness for everyone to pull up their socks and lug 50, 60 even 70lbs of gear across the city to let others listen for a few hours. I would also like to say that the food that comes out at these little events are almost as good as the cans. Top notch all around.

Finally, @Rubin, @Armaegis and I were talking as they were loading up Armaegis' car and we wondered if we should implement a "theme" for our next meet to minimize the massive amounts of gear that comes out. Ideas around meets focusing on 'portable rigs' or maybe setting up listening stations with specific parameters (money, topologies,etc...) might be an interesting way to frame our next meet. Otherwise this might have to be the last meet we have. Cause I mean where do you go after listening to 009s on a T2 / Cavalli amp with ZMF / a limited edition LCD-R rig or Armaegis' rack-in-suitcase sound system!


----------



## Armaegis

Or maybe designate one big rig, one portable rig, a "new toy" showcase, etc.

Honestly, to me the gear is secondary to just hanging out with people. I think this was the first "group" thing I've even been to since the pandemic. Heck, I miss being able to cook for people!


----------



## zoobabwa

I was away camping that weekend, but it sounds like you all had a great meet! Hopefully I'll make it next time


----------



## Velomane

Armaegis said:


> Honestly, to me the gear is secondary to just hanging out with people. I think this was the first "group" thing I've even been to since the pandemic. Heck, I miss being able to cook for people!


This was the important part for me. Just getting out and meeting you guys. It was also my first time out since the pandemic, so my soul/brain needed it. Oh, and cooking for others is pretty satisfying, too.


----------



## Rubin

Just want to echo thanks to @rifi for hosting. The meet was a blast. I'm still recovering that I was able to hear SR-009S on a T2! I was cautious not to listen too long so I don't end up smashing all my other cans with a hammer.

Was surprised by a few more down to earth headphones as well. The tuning and imaging on the LCD-1 were surprisingly good, and the Aeon Flows were far more dynamic that I expected based on reviews I have read. Probably the Hugo 2 has something to do with it.

@Armaegis modded HE-6 continues to prove its mettle by holding it's own against the more expensive LCD-4. Need to find a way to reproduce that performance on an HE-6SE which can be had for pretty good deals. The Bryston amp was a great combo with it, bringing out the impact, dynamics, and soundstage.

Aeolus still sounds good as I remember. A dreamy kind of sound that is especially great with female vocals.

@dbw1, rifi is correct that we have the FS edition with the AKM4493 chip, but there's also an FS with an AKM4490 and ESS9016 chip that are also both supposed to be about the same. The other unit with the most similar features is the Monoprice 24459, but I believe it'll be out of stock until they can update it with an ESS chip or come out with a new model. (AKM, one of the big DAC companies, had a fire and consequently everyone has to switch to ESS chips.) A simpler DAC/amp without the EQ and other complex features is the JDS Element II. It should be able to drive your Clears and most anything else you can throw at it.


----------



## Armaegis

Rubin said:


> Was surprised by a few more down to earth headphones as well. The tuning and imaging on the LCD-1 were surprisingly good



And in a total difference of opinion, the LCD-1 did absolutely nothing for me and I thought it was weirdly hollow sounding. 

I do agree that the Bryston amp was a very good combo with the HE-6. If anyone gets themselves an HE-6se, I might have enough modding materials to replicate my mods on it... or bug Velomane to sell his since he's all-in with his stax now and I was the one that modded his.


----------



## Velomane

Go ahead, bug me.


----------



## Armaegis

@dbw1 
I recall you were leaning towards Ed's portable rig at the meet. 

I just spotted a Chord Mojo and Hugo here: (I have no affiliation with either seller, just simply passing along things that may interest you)
https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649769708-chord-mojo/
https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649709568-chord-hugo-original/


----------



## ecwl

Armaegis said:


> @dbw1
> I recall you were leaning towards Ed's portable rig at the meet.
> 
> I just spotted a Chord Mojo and Hugo here: (I have no affiliation with either seller, just simply passing along things that may interest you)
> ...


Mine was a Hugo 2.
I think if @dbw1 is interested in Mojo, he can PM me so he listen to my Mojo first before buying a used one online.


----------



## dbw1

Thanks guys. I’ll have a look at some reviews.
Dave


----------



## Ckaz

Hello all, longtime user who has not been active for some time. I came to a few meetups back around 2010, if I remember correctly. Have lost touch with the hobby (and the passion) and am moving away for school now so needing to sell some gear. Hope it's ok to post this here, as I'd rather sell local.

I've got a pair of Denon AH-D5000s for sale, as well as a pair of HSU HB-1 MK2 Bookshelf speakers (with floorstands). If anyone is interested, do send me a pm or reply to either of the ads.

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/denon-ah-d5000.10513/
https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/det...orn-bookshelf-speakers-floor-stands-included/


----------



## Armaegis

Ckaz said:


> Hello all, longtime user who has not been active for some time. I came to a few meetups back around 2010, if I remember correctly. Have lost touch with the hobby (and the passion) and am moving away for school now so needing to sell some gear. Hope it's ok to post this here, as I'd rather sell local.
> 
> I've got a pair of Denon AH-D5000s for sale, as well as a pair of HSU HB-1 MK2 Bookshelf speakers (with floorstands). If anyone is interested, do send me a pm or reply to either of the ads.
> 
> ...



Aw dude, that poor Denon cable makes me cry a little bit.


----------



## Ckaz

Armaegis said:


> Aw dude, that poor Denon cable makes me cry a little bit.


You had the same reaction ten years ago, if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Armaegis

Ckaz said:


> You had the same reaction ten years ago, if my memory serves me right.



These are the same tears man, lol.


----------



## rifi

Thought this might be of interest in these parts: hidden hearing loss. 

Also, I have a JBL PowerBass PB10 sub that has a recently broken on/off switch. Free to anyone that wants to try and fix it. Not the most musical sub but if you just need that extra thump it can deffinitely do that.


----------



## Armaegis

rifi said:


> that has a recently broken on/off switch


Could you jumper the switch so that it's just permanently on? that might be the simplest quick fix.


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> Could you jumper the switch so that it's just permanently on? that might be the simplest quick fix.


For sure that is possible, I am just swamped at work so no fix anytime soon... I also bought an svs pb 1000 recently so my old Axiom sub is now taking the place of the broken sub in the downstair's system. I figured I would offer it up here in case any one might have a use for it, or know someone that might.


----------



## Armaegis

Would anyone be interested in some XLR/TRS caps? I found this the other day...
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/193326921343?var=493518062469&hash=item2d032eb67f:g:Ro0AAOSwzeddpafm
https://twitter.com/jackcapaudio?lang=en

I have a couple mixing boards that would eat up a lot, but even a preamp or two and suddenly you're down a dozen XLR caps too. If we order a hundred at a time, it comes out to roughly a buck per cap


----------



## rifi

@Armaegis I would take about a dozen of the TRS.


----------



## Velomane

Same here, as well as more of those RCA caps you brought to the meet.


----------



## Armaegis

Ok, I think I'm up to...
100 XLR (black)  
100 6.3mm TRS Black
100 6.3mm TRS Red 
12 3.5mm TRS Black
Anybody want the MIDI cap packs? I'm sure @rifi @Rubin could use those on your MOTUs.

and I'll pick up another 100-pack of those RCA caps because I'm almost out (those are literally pennies each)


----------



## Awah

Hey guys, I'm selling some of my gear to fund future upgrades. Thought I'd post here first to see if anyone is interested.

Schiit Bifrost Uber /w USB 2.0 upgrade: $300 CAD
Audio Technica ATH-AD2000X: $400 CAD

I'm willing to deliver. 

Cheers, Kevin


----------



## Armaegis

Armaegis said:


> Ok, I think I'm up to...
> 100 XLR (black)
> 100 6.3mm TRS Black
> 100 6.3mm TRS Red
> ...



Ok the caps have been ordered. I'll let y'all know when they arrive.


----------



## door1002

Hey, I am new guy to get into this world, hope next time can join your small gathering, nice to meet everyone


----------



## Velomane

Hello new guy. Welcome aboard!


----------



## door1002

Sorry about this post, 
I decide to sell my Focal Clear MG after try OG Focal Clear which is more like my taste

Perfect condition, no scratch, no damage, only use for two weeks
If anyone is interested in it, please msg me, the price here will be $1450

Thanks


----------



## Armaegis

Armaegis said:


> Ok the caps have been ordered. I'll let y'all know when they arrive.



Alrighty, all the caps have arrived now.


----------



## Beefy

Armaegis said:


> Alrighty, all the caps have arrived now.


At 2 in the morning? Get some sleep man!

(funnily enough, I was also awake at that time, working on grant applications... so tired now, so very very tired)


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> Alrighty, all the caps have arrived now.


When are you available? I could swing by Sat AM.


----------



## Armaegis

@rifi @Rubin @Velomane 

I've left a couple small ziploc bags in my parent's mailbox for you guys. Each bag has a name on it. No rush.


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> @rifi @Rubin @Velomane
> 
> I've left a couple small ziploc bags in my parent's mailbox for you guys. Each bag has a name on it. No rush.


What do i owe you?


----------



## Armaegis

rifi said:


> What do i owe you?



After shipping and import and stuff... say $20 each? 
I think I tossed in a dozen TRS, a few XLRs for good measure, and a couple 3.5mm while I was at it. Oh and the midi caps for you and rubin, and the rca caps for velomane.


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> After shipping and import and stuff... say $20 each?
> I think I tossed in a dozen TRS, a few XLRs for good measure, and a couple 3.5mm while I was at it. Oh and the midi caps for you and rubin, and the rca caps for velomane.


Do you want me to drop the cash at your parent's place or would e-transfer be better?


----------



## Armaegis

Either is fine, honestly no rush. If EMT, send to my email.


----------



## Rubin

Armaegis said:


> @rifi @Rubin @Velomane
> 
> I've left a couple small ziploc bags in my parent's mailbox for you guys. Each bag has a name on it. No rush.


I actually didn't reply about these on purpose because anything I have that's not plugged in is usually in storage. But if you already factored me into your plans, I can buy a bag o' caps from you.


----------



## Armaegis

How are people's schedules with the holidays coming up? Think we might be able to wrangle a mini-meetup sometime?


----------



## Beefy

Armaegis said:


> How are people's schedules with the holidays coming up? Think we might be able to wrangle a mini-meetup sometime?



Kid was exposed to COVID at school, and has to isolate at home. My schedule is so very, very screwed.


----------



## dfm1a1

Armaegis said:


> How are people's schedules with the holidays coming up? Think we might be able to wrangle a mini-meetup sometime?


Interested!


----------



## dscythe

going to be pretty hectic for me. saw this deal though if anyone is looking for beyers https://www.newegg.ca/black-beyerdy...l6sspoenLh-1GVS1x&om_rid=1675903&om_mid=24393


----------



## dbw1

Interested.

dave


----------



## door1002

+1


----------



## Velomane

Interested too.


----------



## rifi

I am intersted. However, my folks will be here for the later part of December so I won't be able to host any meets until Jan. That said, if anyone wanted to host I am certainly interested in showing up!


----------



## Rubin

I'd be interested as well. I might be able to setup space for 2-3 stations in my place, but that's about it.


----------



## Armaegis (Dec 12, 2021)

I unfortunately don't have the space to host anything at my place.
If @rifi wants to do early Jan, or @Rubin for late December-ish, that sounds like two options. I could set up a doodle to see what works for people. It doesn't have to be a gear heavy meet; I'm more interested in just hanging out with some folks.


----------



## Rubin

Armaegis said:


> I unfortunately don't have the space to host anything at my place.
> If @rifi wants to do early Jan, or @Rubin for late December-ish, that sounds like two options. I could set up a doodle to see what works for people. It doesn't have to be a gear heavy meet; I'm more interested in just hanging out with some folks.


We could always just all go out to a restaurant or someplace for drinks or something. It's legal again!


----------



## rifi

I could host a Jan meet. But also interested in drinks before then. Man it would be sweet if we had one of those audiophile/vinyl cafes in town like those in Japan. That would be an ideal venue... Anyone looking for a new business opportunity?


----------



## Armaegis

Hmm if meeting for drinks/food, how about next Wednesday Dec 22? We could pick somewhere central that's easy for people to get to (I'm thinking Shorty's Pizza right at the corner of Maryland/Wolseley)


----------



## Rubin

Armaegis said:


> Hmm if meeting for drinks/food, how about next Wednesday Dec 22? We could pick somewhere central that's easy for people to get to (I'm thinking Shorty's Pizza right at the corner of Maryland/Wolseley)


Shortys is great, but we'd be wise to make a reservation. @Armaegis can you make one of those doodley doos?


----------



## Armaegis (Dec 14, 2021)

Rubin said:


> Shortys is great, but we'd be wise to make a reservation. @Armaegis can you make one of those doodley doos?



Here's the doodle link for the hangout only (no gear). Please vote on availability and I'll try to book as soon as we have a few votes in as I imagine reservations will be a bit crazy this time of year.
https://doodle.com/poll/5bdwkuxmmqvcueg6

For security/safety reasons: If you are someone new, meeting face to face here or with one of our organizers will be required before you can attend a geared meetup.


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> Here's the doodle link for the hangout only (no gear). Please vote on availability and I'll try to book as soon as we have a few votes in as I imagine reservations will be a bit crazy this time of year.
> https://doodle.com/poll/5bdwkuxmmqvcueg6
> 
> For security/safety reasons: If you are someone new, meeting face to face here or with one of our organizers will be required before you can attend a geared meetup.


voted!


----------



## ecwl

I may not be able to make it because of work so maybe count my doodle vote a little less?


----------



## door1002

rifi said:


> voted!


voted~


----------



## Armaegis (Dec 15, 2021)

pinging a few others who've spoken in this thread... @Rubin @Velomane @dscythe @Ckaz @Awah @aqsw @zoobabwa @Viper2005

https://doodle.com/poll/5bdwkuxmmqvcueg6

So far the early front runner appears to be Wednesday Dec 29.


----------



## Rubin

@ecwl Any chance the 30th could work for you? It looks like it's the best match so far.


----------



## ecwl

Rubin said:


> @ecwl Any chance the 30th could work for you? It looks like it's the best match so far.


29th is my last day on call for the year so if I’m lucky, I can make it for the 29th evening. Perhaps that’s the best day for all of us so far.


----------



## Armaegis

Alright guys, I've made a reservation for Wednesday Dec 29th
6pm
Shorty's Pizza


----------



## Velomane

None of the proposed dates worked for me. Have fun and come back here with food reviews.


----------



## Rubin

Thanks for making the reservation, @Armaegis. Looking forward to see you guys!


----------



## rifi

Will check google maps tonight for directions.


----------



## Armaegis

Looking forward to seeing you guys tomorrow. Remember to dress warm! The windchill is brutal this week; gonna be -41°C tomorrow.


----------



## ecwl

I'm going to have to pass tonight. Even though I wear PPE (personal protective equipment) all the time while working, I still don't want to unknowingly catch something and then spread it to you guys. Enjoy the pizza. They are pretty good.


----------



## Rubin

Thanks for letting us know @ecwl.

Who's still confirmed at this point?


----------



## Armaegis

paging @rifi @door1002 @dfm1a1 

If it's only gonna be 4-5 of us we could split one big pizza pie


----------



## ecwl

Armaegis said:


> paging @rifi @door1002 @dfm1a1
> 
> If it's only gonna be 4-5 of us we could split one big pizza pie


Last time I went to Shorty's, I ordered by the slice and they were just reheating them and they weren't super warm (and it wasn't as cold as today).
I would strongly recommend ordering whole pizzas that are freshly made for you guys who can attend. I think they're sometimes willing to make a whole pizza for you with half of one set of toppings and the other half a different set of toppings. At least that's what I overheard from the other tables.


----------



## Rubin

We got two whole pizzas, the special and the spicy sausage. My favorite was the latter. The pizzas were very tasty, but the center of the pizza was a bit wet and soggy compared to someplace like Gusto.


----------



## Armaegis

I hope everybody made it home safe and sound.

The pizza wasn't wasn't so soggy the last time we were there, and one of them was slightly burnt this time. Still good overall though.

My favourite place for "cheap" pizza is Pizza King on south Osborne near Jubilee. For expensive pizza, probably Santa Lucia.


----------



## door1002

Thanks for tonight~~ It’s glad to meet you guys. Hope to see you next time soon. 

Forget to have a pic!


----------



## dfm1a1

Glad to meet you all! I had a great time.


----------



## rifi

Good to see the few that made it out! 

I will set up a doodle poll for possible meet options over the next week or so. I am thinking early Feb. Also I think those who made it out to the last meet agreed we should start thinking about themes/gear ideas for the meets to lessen the amount of gear we truck to these events. Please post thoughts on themes for the next meet in this shared document: https://demo.firepad.io/#f5tBQ4ChHi


----------



## Beefy

Early Feb could work for me, if I'm welcome. Should be past the work hump for me, and the 'rona should hopefully be on the downswing again.

I don't have any particular opinions on themes, but the one thing I'd hope to get from a meet is to be able compare my DIY gear (see signature) with equivalent-ish commercial gear...


----------



## Armaegis

Times like this, I'd be willing to trade gear for a snowblower...


----------



## rifi

Beefy said:


> Early Feb could work for me, if I'm welcome. Should be past the work hump for me, and the 'rona should hopefully be on the downswing again.
> 
> I don't have any particular opinions on themes, but the one thing I'd hope to get from a meet is to be able compare my DIY gear (see signature) with equivalent-ish commercial gear...


Added idea to theme doc.


----------



## Beefy

Armaegis said:


> Times like this, I'd be willing to trade gear for a snowblower...


I'd consider trading my _soul_ to be able to get proper Covid tests quickly today. Blarg.



rifi said:


> Added idea to theme doc.


Super! Worst case scenario, I can just bring whatever DIY gear is appropriate for different themes; about the only one I'd have to shoehorn into is planars.


----------



## Armaegis

rifi said:


> Added idea to theme doc.



I think all I have left from my DIY days is the T50rp transplanted into a Beyer COP. The bass sliders didn't have nearly the effect that I was hoping for, but it's still noticeable.


----------



## rifi

@Rubin and I have built some headphones using dbi705pro casings and Symphone v7 and V9 drivers. Stock are peaky in the 7K region and a little bass light. However after measuring their fr and creating convolution files for them, they sound outstanding. I would recommend any diy work going forward look to build with decent materials but tune using convolution. Your results will blow you away and make $200 builds sound phenomenal.


----------



## Rubin

I can bring my measurement stuff and we can have an Measurement & EQ clinic 😆


----------



## Armaegis

Is Kai still around? he has the EARS rig.


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> Is Kai still around? he has the EARS rig.


I think he has been MIA for sometime. The way @Rubin and I (but mostly Rubin) have been measuring using his in-ear mics and running sweeps that way to get base measurement to use to plot eq and convolution fixes.


----------



## dscythe

Armaegis said:


> I think all I have left from my DIY days is the T50rp transplanted into a Beyer COP. The bass sliders didn't have nearly the effect that I was hoping for, but it's still noticeable.


i've still got the modded pair you gave me. last time i asked though i dont think either of us could remember what the mods were


----------



## Armaegis

dscythe said:


> i've still got the modded pair you gave me. last time i asked though i dont think either of us could remember what the mods were



I think that was just a regular modded T50rp, not a transplanted driver. But yeah, I don't remember what's in them anymore aside from the standard modding practices like new pads, damping materials in the cup, etc.


----------



## Armaegis

With the way omicron has been ripping through town, if we're doing this meet next month I'd say we keep it masked up the whole time except when snacking in the kitchen where we keep the exhaust fan running. Maybe the bathroom fan running too.

I had a close contact with someone who tested positive last week. My gf and I just completed the three day rapid test kit (picked it up from the testing centre by the U of M) and we've come out negative, but I know a bunch of people who've been catching it so far. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## rifi

Feb is tentative. Let's play it by ear until we see numbers at least stabalize. Then we can talk about firming up a date.


----------



## ecwl

So I was at American Hi-Fi store today for a different reason. And I noticed the owner brought in a pair of Dan Clark Audio Stealth headphones.
It is a pair of closed headphones and it fits my head very nicely (unlikely the Aeon Flow Closed 2 that squeezed my head too much).
I found it to be the lowest distortion headphones I’ve ever heard and was absolutely fantastic. Although I have to admit, it’s hard to know whether one would like the sound signature because I find sometimes, I actually prefer some headphones with a little bit of distortions to make the sound more exciting or warmer.
But definitely it was a very different experience than other headphones I’ve heard. The store owner only has the Resonessence Herus hooked up to his laptop with Tidal for me to test. I have to admit I didn’t listen for long because I don’t want to get lured into a purchase I don’t need.

The store owner told me that if you guys are interested in listening to the headphones, you can drop by the store with your own gear to drive the headphones or just use his Herus. Just something to let people know as I know some of us are interested in listening to these newer TOTL headphones. Of course, the offer is only good until the headphones are gone.


----------



## Armaegis

Bleh, of all the brands to have a local dealer in, why does it have to be Mr Speakers/DCA? But some of you have already heard my rants about that...


----------



## rifi

I have been working on a few crown d-45 and d-75 amps with a fair amount of transformer hum. I have found that inserting pieces of those quishy, art school-type black erasers between the transformer and the case act as great isolators and diminish hum transferred to case significantly. Even using some silicone to attach transformer to eraser and same between eraser and case to ensure transformer is attached to case in at least a minimal way does very little if anything to the efficacy of this fix. Highly recommend if you are running into similar issues.


----------



## Beefy (Jan 23, 2022)

rifi said:


> I havebeen workibg on a few crown d-45 and d-75 amps with a fair amount of transformer hum. I have found that inserting pieces of those quishy, art school-type black erasers between the transformer and the case act as great isolators and diminish hum transferred to case sognificantly. Even using some silicone to attach transformer to eraser and same between eraser amd case to ensure transformer is attached to case in at least a minimal way does very little if anything to the efficacy of this fix. Highly recommend if you are running into similar issues.



What's you mains voltage? At home, my mains voltage hovers between 120-125VAC, and that is enough to induce hum in some of my DIY gear. Voltage at work is a much more steady and reasonable 115VAC.

I'm tempted to put inrush thermistors on all my DIY amps/DACs, if only to have something that burns off a couple of volts to reduce the symptoms. I keep meaning to try a mains DC blocker as well, but haven't ever seen anything come up at a decent price.


----------



## rifi (Jan 23, 2022)

@Beefy I have never tested beyond a few quick outlet tests when upgrading our (old) house outlets. If I remember correctly it was around 121-123 vac. These crown amps are notorious for humming since they were built as studio amps that would be placed in racks and likely in a seperate room so hum was never really an issue in those environs. Also once crown sent these overseas to be built, those transformers are more likely to delaminate and generate buzz that way. That is curretly what I am dealing with. Tried the varnish+clamps method with little to no success. Thankfully these erasors let them "float" enough that the hum is almost inaudible from a few feet.


----------



## Beefy

Yeah, if things are starting to delaminate, not much you can do about that except add mechanical damping!


----------



## Velomane (Jan 23, 2022)

@rifi Do you have a link to those black erasers? I have no idea what they are. These might come in handy in damping some of the noise recently emanating from my espresso machine.


----------



## rifi (Jan 24, 2022)

@Velomane I am not 100% sure what brand since the eraser had been in my office forever. it was just squishy enough for me to test out and it seems to work well. I bet any of the softer Staedtler-type erasers might work. That said a quick Amazon search makes me think the eraser I used might be this one: eraser-link. A search for "black eraser" on Amazon gave a bunch of options. If you buy a few it would be great to hear if any one brand/type works better than others.


----------



## dfm1a1

Very likely a "snake oil"/placebo trick, but a free one. thought to throw it out here and see if anyone interested. 

For anyone that streams w Apple Music through iOS, try load up the “Onkyo HF player”(Free from app store), under settings, set the "thread priority" to highest.
It seems changed the sound a little (better?), even when playing through the Apple music app. 
As if it is a universal "sound better" switch embedded in a third party app??

First saw it on a Chinese forum w. quite a few positive feedbacks. Still questioning it myself. The whole thing is black box.


----------



## rifi

@dfm1a1 I am of the opinion that anything that helps you calm any audio neuroses is a good thing for your enjoyment. It helps you focus on the music and not on the other factors that can pull you away. At least, until you are proven wrong by legitimate evidence and/or discussion.


----------



## rifi

In case anyone has a Fiio M6/M7/M9, I recently found a post on XDA (phone development/custom ROM site) that details how you can flash a custom version of the Fiio OS that allows you to sideload various audio programs /tweaks for better sound (ex: optomize system resrouces, install jamesDSP for eq, convolution, corossfeed, etc.). I am currently working on equivalent audio mods for some of my older Android phones and getting promising results with at least one of them. If anyone has experience working with custom Android roms we should talk!


----------



## door1002 (Feb 6, 2022)

hi, guys in winnipeg

I have a Cavalli Liquid Carbon V1 (not massdrop version), if anyone is interested, welcome to take it

it is not in decent situation, I mean its channel is imbalanced, left channel always with sounds even I turn the volume to minimum, only turn the knob over 1 or 2 o'clock then you can not tell the difference between both channels
The way how I hear it balanced is to turn the knob of amp to maximum and control the volume by laptop or dac

however, the sound is still great, people said the sound signature is like tube, here is the review
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cavalli-audio-liquid-carbon.20783/reviews

So if anyone wanna try to fix it or interest in how it sounds, or your friend just get into this world without any amp, please, it is free to take it


----------



## rifi

door1002 said:


> hi, guys in winnipeg
> 
> I have a Cavalli Liquid Carbon V1 (not massdrop version), if anyone is interested, welcome to take it
> 
> ...


You may also consider bringing it to a reputable repair shop. Don Voth in Winnipeg is a good option and I would also recommend Dan Santoni in Hamilton. He is very reasonably priced and will even pay for the return shipping. I have dealt with both and had very good experiences.


----------



## door1002

rifi said:


> You may also consider bringing it to a reputable repair shop. Don Voth in Winnipeg is a good option and I would also recommend Dan Santoni in Hamilton. He is very reasonably priced and will even pay for the return shipping. I have dealt with both and had very good experiences.


Really!! wow thanks

It's really a good option, I will try it, appreciate it!!


----------



## rifi

door1002 said:


> Really!! wow thanks
> 
> It's really a good option, I will try it, appreciate it!!


Fingers crossed, that is a great amp! Would hate to see you give up on the amp before its time.


----------



## door1002

rifi said:


> Fingers crossed, that is a great amp! Would hate to see you give up on the amp before its time.


that's true.

I have contacted the company which take over the maintenance after cavalli closed, but I didnt get any reply

I also opened it and try to see anything wrong inside, but have no idea about IC board at all, so just composed it back

it is really glad to hear that maybe someone can fix it

Thanks again


----------



## Rubin

rifi said:


> @Velomane I am not 100% sure what brand since the eraser had been in my office forever. it was just squishy enough for me to test out and it seems to work well. I bet any of the softer Staedtler-type erasers might work. That said a quick Amazon search makes me think the eraser I used might be this one: eraser-link. A search for "black eraser" on Amazon gave a bunch of options. If you buy a few it would be great to hear if any one brand/type works better than others.


I'm a bit behind on this thread, but by any chance are you talking about a kneaded eraser? These are the erasers that you can knead into a dense putty that you roll over pencil marks as opposed to the firmer type that rub back and forth?

https://www.artistsemporium.net/product/00/044974140003/Kneaded-Eraser-General-Jumbo


----------



## rifi

Rubin said:


> I'm a bit behind on this thread, but by any chance are you talking about a kneaded eraser? These are the erasers that you can knead into a dense putty that you roll over pencil marks as opposed to the firmer type that rub back and forth?
> 
> https://www.artistsemporium.net/product/00/044974140003/Kneaded-Eraser-General-Jumbo


That may work, but wasnt what I used. Theu are basically like those good white erasers but just a little softer it seemed.


----------



## Rubin

Looks like Artist's Emporium on Roseberry has the one you linked to for a toonie:
https://www.artistsemporium.net/product/00/9556089006866/Eraser-Faber-Castell-Dust-Free-Black-Vinyl


----------



## zoobabwa

Hey everyone! I'm still around, just kind of forgot how to be social. I don't have any new gear, but looking forward to a spring meet to see people again.


----------



## door1002 (Feb 23, 2022)

door1002 said:


> that's true.
> 
> I have contacted the company which take over the maintenance after cavalli closed, but I didnt get any reply
> 
> ...


Eventually!!!!!

I find what is problem to make my Cavalli Liquid Carbon channel imbalanced, it is power cable!!!!

Last week, I lent Cavalli to my friend with my spare power cable. the cabel I used just left it on the socket of wall, so lazy.
Then my friend told me my amp is totally fine, he didnt have any imbalanced issue between two channel.

I was like  0_o what!!??

So I got it back and try couple times cross check to test the behavior between my LC V1 and V2 with the power cable I used before and the spare one.

After a week, now I can tell both my V1 and V2 are all fine with the spare power cable, perfect sound!!! no issue at all!!! not at all!!!

fxxx you power cable..................


----------



## Beefy

door1002 said:


> Eventually!!!!!
> 
> I find what is problem to make my Cavalli Liquid Carbon channel imbalanced, it is power cable!!!!
> 
> ...



..... I'm at a loss to explain how that could even happen. Like, it seems physically impossible.


----------



## rifi

Beefy said:


> ..... I'm at a loss to explain how that could even happen. Like, it seems physically impossible.


Maybe the offending cable has the hot and neutral swapped and that is playing havok with the psu system in the amp?  But for sure super, super odd. I even wonder if the issue will return and it is just something that is hibernating at the moment.


----------



## pmacks

Just popping in here, as I've been watching Kijiji for a while and haven't seen anything pop up.

Does anybody here have a bluetooth reciever they are willing to part with? Something like the ES100 or a BTR/BTR3? Or maybe an older, budget friendly DAP?

Long story short, my headphones are HD650s and a bit ago I switched over to my first phone with no headphone jack (Pixel 6 Pro). I've got a USB C-to-3.5mm adapter and it works fine for most modern music, but I listen to lots of older, pre-loudness war madness stuff and for that stuff it doesn't have enough jam. 

I believe I could also get a different small USB C DAC/headphone amp, but I'd rather not put extra strain on the usb port while it's all in my pocket walking about. Would much rather use a dedicated DAP or ES100-type device.

Thanks!


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, now that restrictions are lifting do we want to start planning the next meetup? There might be some toys of interest that people would want to hear.


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> Hey guys, now that restrictions are lifting do we want to start planning the next meetup? There might be some toys of interest that people would want to hear.


I may be able to host later in April, but it's pretty busy over here with work and a new puppy. That said, I'm certainly interested in a meet soon!


----------



## Armaegis

@rifi Sophie's a big sister now?


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> @rifi Sophie's a big sister now?






Meet Haru.


----------



## Velomane

Hello Haru! Is Sophie prepared to share the attention?


----------



## rifi

Velomane said:


> Hello Haru! Is Sophie prepared to share the attention?


Sophie is doing pretty well. She can get a little jealous at times but for the most part she is happy taking naps while we deal with training and all that other puppy stuff. They are quickly becoming good wrestling buddies.


----------



## rifi

How does everyone feel about a meet in late April? I may be able to host as long as people are OK with two monsters lurking around your ankles. By then my bbq might even be visible and we could spark it up!


----------



## Armaegis

I'm usually busy Sunday/Monday evenings, but otherwise my evenings are flexible.


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> I'm usually busy Sunday/Monday evenings, but otherwise my evenings are flexible.


Noted. I think I will rework and repost my previous event options links and see if I get any feedback.


----------



## rifi

Putting it out there: https://demo.firepad.io/#f5tBQ4ChHi Thinking of just a quick meet in April. I know @Rubin is also interested. I am thinking low levels of gear and more just a hang out and catch up. Maybe we do almost a "show and tell" or "Favourite piece of gear" theme and see who brings what and see how it all sounds. 

I am also very interested in peoples opinions on my work rooting a V30 phone and tuning its DAC and amp into a pretty good DAP. I would be keen to A/B it to any other DAP to see how it stands up.


----------



## Armaegis

I've commended on the firepad.
Fridays are generally flexible for me. Sundays less flexible, but I can plan around it if we set the date soon.


----------



## dfm1a1

Commented as well. 
Can bring HEDD headphone, Ultrasone Proline 750 (older can. predecessor to the (in)famous bass heavy pro900).


----------



## rifi

dfm1a1 said:


> Commented as well.



Thanks!


----------



## Armaegis

Sending a ping to the usual suspects...
@Velomane @Viper2005 @Beefy @Rubin @zoobabwa @door1002 @dscythe @ecwl


----------



## zoobabwa

Hey! The pad is glitching out for me, but I can do the 15th, 17th, or 22nd


----------



## Armaegis

Oh yikes, I see the pad all glitched out too.


----------



## rifi

zoobabwa said:


> Hey! The pad is glitching out for me, but I can do the 15th, 17th, or 22nd


and @Armaegis The pad looks fine now, not sure why it went all wonky... @zoobabwa I added your dates to the pad. thanks!


----------



## rifi (Apr 6, 2022)

FYI, so far Friday the 15th @7:30 seems to be the timeslot that works best for most.


----------



## dbw1

Greetings. I'm interested. thanks.
Dave


----------



## Armaegis

@SnowRang3r I see some of your stuff on CAM. You interested in the meet next week?


----------



## Rubin

Put me down for tentative. Things are just up in the air with my Dad's health atm so I'm playing things by ear.


----------



## Armaegis

Rubin said:


> Put me down for tentative. Things are just up in the air with my Dad's health atm so I'm playing things by ear.



Aw, sorry to hear that man. Hope things work out!


----------



## rifi

So it sounds like we are in for a the mother of all April snowstorms this week. I am still game for the meet Friday but we can play it by ear based on how people feel.


----------



## Armaegis

I was just thinking that. It looks like the weather is supposed to lighten up by Friday evening, but the roads will probably be a mess. Playing it by ear sounds good to me.


----------



## Armaegis

Doesn't look too bad down in the south end so far, but it's picking up. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## dbw1

I am good for Friday.


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> Doesn't look too bad down in the south end so far, but it's picking up. Stay safe everyone!


So far so good up here near Garbage Hill, some accumulation but nothing crazy... Yet


----------



## Rubin

It's let up here too but they're predicting more snow to come. Should be interesting!


----------



## rifi

So far my road is in decent shape and I have cleaned our front sidewalk and walkways. If we don't get slammed again tonight, I am game to host tomorrow evening if people still want to make the trek up to my place for 7:30ish. No pressure. I also understand it is also Good Friday so may not be ideal for all.


----------



## Armaegis

I'm still game if the roads are ok. 
Any requests for gear, or are we keeping it more low key? 
@Rubin if you need a ride, let me know


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> I'm still game if the roads are ok.
> Any requests for gear, or are we keeping it more low key?
> @Rubin if you need a ride, let me know


I say we keep this low key in terms of gear so you don't have to too much stuff through the snow. maybe bring one or two pieces of gear you want to bring and do that.


----------



## dbw1

rifi said:


> I say we keep this low key in terms of gear so you don't have to too much stuff through the snow. maybe bring one or two pieces of gear you want to bring and do that.


I'd like to come again if someone could provide the address and time. Thanks.
Dave


----------



## Armaegis

rifi said:


> I say we keep this low key in terms of gear so you don't have to too much stuff through the snow. maybe bring one or two pieces of gear you want to bring and do that.



I'm gonna pick up the RAAL from @Rubin , and he's also got my Hifiman HE-6 and Oppo PMx2. 
Will we have any convenience source/dac? otherwise I can bring an iFi iDSD Pro. My SPL stuff is all in that rack and it's too clunky to bring.


----------



## rifi

Armaegis said:


> I'm gonna pick up the RAAL from @Rubin , and he's also got my Hifiman HE-6 and Oppo PMx2.
> Will we have any convenience source/dac? otherwise I can bring an iFi iDSD Pro. My SPL stuff is all in that rack and it's too clunky to bring.


I have the RME and can also put one of my Raspi dac hats on and get volumio spun up to use my local music collection if needed. I also have two LG v30 phones  I have rooted and set up to be DAPs that can also stand in as decent sources. with a 3.5mm out.


----------



## Armaegis

Oh I forgot that I do have my RME Babyface that I can bring!


----------



## zoobabwa

Cool yea I'm in for tonight, I'll message to confirm the address.
I can bring my laptop, DAC, and a DAP.


----------



## dfm1a1

I can bring a Bifrost 2 if anyone is interested.


----------



## rifi

dfm1a1 said:


> I can bring a Bifrost 2 if anyone is interested.


I would be interested.


----------



## Velomane

I'm exhausted so I'm going to sit this one out. Have fun and post pics, especially of any food if anyone's cooking.


----------



## Armaegis

It was great to see everyone who came out today. 

Sorry @Velomane , no foodie stuff this time around. I'm thinking next time we do this, we make it a bbq/cookout!


----------



## rifi

Hope everyone who came had a good time and got to listen to something new. Went by quicker than expected, will have to start the next meet earlier.


----------



## Awah

Hopefully I can make the next one! I was busy with family for this one


----------



## dfm1a1

Thanks for hosting! @rifi 
Indeed went by quick - so much to try.


----------



## dbw1

Last weekend I came across a Schiit Modius for sale here in Winnipeg and purchased. Now I'm watching for a Magnius. Ordered cables directly from Schiit that while not the cheapest I'm sure they'll be decent quality. Really enjoyed last Friday night.


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, now with the weather warming up maybe we should plan for another meet/bbq/etc?
We've discovered that some of us also share an interest in nice knives, so maybe we'll bring some steel out to share.


----------



## rifi

Question for everybody: does anyone have one of these power monitor plug-in devices? 



I bought a 2.1 dc barrel plug splitter so I can use the same ifi power supply for clean power to two devices that run on 12v. based on my own math the psu should have enough amperage to provide sufficient current to both devices without maxing out, but I would really like to test it to make sure I am not over taxing it and wearing it out prematurely. So far both devices do seem to run just fine sharing the psu but I would like to gather some data and make sure this is OK as a long-term solution.


----------



## Armaegis

I've never used one of those, but if you were willing to do a bit of chopping you could simply stick a multimeter inline with the wires and measure the amperage directly.


----------



## Takaji (Jul 22, 2022)

Edit: Sold


----------



## Armaegis

@Takaji Hey wow, long time no see man! When will you be back? 
And wow, is that a lemo connector for the changeable plugs? too bad you don't have an XLR4 connector

If you want, I can try asking on some of my other forums to see if people are interested.


----------



## Takaji

@Armaegis it would be great if you could share this around. 

I'm home in the last week of June, not for long at all unfortunately. I need to take some time to go through my other audio gear and sell some stuff! I think I have a DAC still in a box or something...


----------



## Armaegis (Jun 14, 2022)

edit


----------



## Armaegis

Maybe we can get together for something near the end of this month while Takaji is still in town?


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, last minute notice but I'm hosting a bbq/bonfire at my place in Fort Richmond tonight (Friday). If you're interested, send me a text. I probably won't check this board later.


----------



## Armaegis

Takaji said:


> @Armaegis it would be great if you could share this around.
> 
> I'm home in the last week of June, not for long at all unfortunately. I need to take some time to go through my other audio gear and sell some stuff! I think I have a DAC still in a box or something...



Let us know if you have any free time, it'd be nice to meet and catch up, even if it's just grabbing a pizza or something and not a mini-meet.


----------



## zoobabwa

rifi said:


> Question for everybody: does anyone have one of these power monitor plug-in devices?
> I bought a 2.1 dc barrel plug splitter so I can use the same ifi power supply for clean power to two devices that run on 12v. based on my own math the psu should have enough amperage to provide sufficient current to both devices without maxing out, but I would really like to test it to make sure I am not over taxing it and wearing it out prematurely. So far both devices do seem to run just fine sharing the psu but I would like to gather some data and make sure this is OK as a long-term solution.


I actually do have one of these, I'll have to look around and find it though lol. I can bring it to the next meet


----------



## rifi (Jul 19, 2022)

FYI:
rme adi2 fs

Best price I have seen for this unit.


----------



## Takaji

Armaegis said:


> Let us know if you have any free time, it'd be nice to meet and catch up, even if it's just grabbing a pizza or something and not a mini-meet.


Ah sorry, I just looked at this now - I was only there for a week, and it was jam-packed. Hopefully next time!


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, @Rubin and I were chatting last night. Who's up for a get together next Wednesday August 17? We're thinking to try out One Sixteen (https://www.onesixteenwpg.com/) on Sherbrook.

Sending random pings to @Velomane @rifi @Viper2005 @dfm1a1 @dbw1 @zoobabwa @door1002 @Beefy


----------



## Rubin

Thanks @Armaegis. Just came on to post the same thing myself!


----------



## Beefy

Armaegis said:


> Hey guys, @Rubin and I were chatting last night. Who's up for a get together next Wednesday August 17? We're thinking to try out One Sixteen (https://www.onesixteenwpg.com/) on Sherbrook.
> 
> Sending random pings to @Velomane @rifi @Viper2005 @dfm1a1 @dbw1 @zoobabwa @door1002 @Beefy





Rubin said:


> Thanks @Armaegis. Just came on to post the same thing myself!



Ooooh, food and drink menu looks delish. Unfortunately, weeknights are all-but impossible with my little one.

Need to find a good babysitter......


----------



## Armaegis

Beefy said:


> Ooooh, food and drink menu looks delish. Unfortunately, weeknights are all-but impossible with my little one.
> 
> Need to find a good babysitter......



Bring the wife and kid along if you like. It's pretty casual this time around.


----------



## Velomane

I'm working evenings so maybe next time. Retirement is in 2 years and 5 months, so maybe then.


----------



## Armaegis

I just realized we never set a time... how about 7pm?


----------



## rifi

I unfortunately have to do some recordings for a colleague on the 17th @ 7pm. Hope everyone else has a good time.


----------



## Rubin

I guess it'll be just me and @Armaegis ?


----------



## Beefy

Rubin said:


> I guess it'll be just me and @Armaegis ?



Yep, sorry, unless it's some ridiculous early time like 5PM, the little one makes it a no go!


----------



## Kernel Kurtz

Rubin said:


> I guess it'll be just me and @Armaegis ?


I had replied to @Armaegis on SBAF that I was planning to attend, but it looks like I won't be able to.  Seven more days until I'm retired (again) and I just have too many things to finish.  Would love to meet some of you folks IRL some time though so keep me in the loop.  PS a weekend sounds like it might work better for some people at least.


----------



## Armaegis

Well as it turns out, I'm planning a bbq/bonfire for Friday August 26 at my place in Fort Richmond. 
Let me know if you can make it, so I know how much food to make. @Rubin and @Velomane can vouch for my burgers!


----------



## Kernel Kurtz

Appreciate the invitation @Armaegis .  The 26th is my last day of work (again, for now anyway) so already have plans that evening.  The LIM loaner at the other site looks to be close to finishing its US tour, so will be a good chance to get together when it comes here (assuming it still happens).  Will try to check in here more often also.

Cheers!


----------



## zoobabwa

Dang, I always check the thread right after a meet happens lol... hopefully I'll notice the next one.


----------



## zoobabwa

Hello! 
Would anyone be able to help me repair / modify my Verum One headphones? I don't have the soldering tools or skills to do this on my own.
The 2.5mm connectors on the headphones are wearing out so the connection is very touchy and cuts out easily. I was thinking of changing them to 3.5mm connectors to be more sturdy. 
I will of course buy any materials we need and will reimburse you for the time. 
If you're interested please send me a message, thanks!


----------



## Armaegis

@zoobabwa
I'm guessing it would either be me, @Beefy, or @rifi 
But just to start things off, are you sure the connectors are wearing out and it's not the cable? or maybe it's just some oxidation (some deoxit or similar would clear that up).


----------



## Beefy

Armaegis said:


> @zoobabwa
> I'm guessing it would either be me, @Beefy, or @rifi
> But just to start things off, are you sure the connectors are wearing out and it's not the cable? or maybe it's just some oxidation (some deoxit or similar would clear that up).



I've read a bit about the Verum, and from memory there is a lot of glue and a very fragile driver. I'm not touching that with a 10 foot pole!


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, it's been a while. Should we plan for the next meetup soon-ish? perhaps end of next month before the holidays consume us?


----------



## dbw1

I would be interested. Just picked up yesterday the new Focal Bathys. They're a partner for my Focal Clear. I'm now selling my Sennheiser IE900......they are very good, but I prefer the over the ear type of my Focals.
Dave


----------



## knivek

Is there a hifi shop in Winnipeg?  My girlfriend is from there and doesn’t seem to think there is one that a person could demo different cans.


----------



## ecwl

knivek said:


> Is there a hifi shop in Winnipeg?  My girlfriend is from there and doesn’t seem to think there is one that a person could demo different cans.


What price range are you thinking of?
Advance Electronics has some headphones to demo that are more consumer-oriented.
Creative Audio has Focal by Naim so they have a bunch of audiophile Focal headphones you can demo
American Hi-Fi has a couple? of Mr Speaker/Dan Clark Audio and Stax? headphones you can demo I think
I wonder if others can think of more.


----------



## Velomane

I recently noticed some dealer ads on Canuckaudiomart from Winnipeg for Altitudoaudio on Dufferin Ave. They list Hifiman products on their website.


----------



## Progisus

knivek said:


> Is there a hifi shop in Winnipeg?  My girlfriend is from there and doesn’t seem to think there is one that a person could demo different cans.


I got my Utopia from Advance but that was a few years ago. They had a number of Senns to demo.


----------



## Armaegis (Nov 16, 2022)

Armaegis said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while. Should we plan for the next meetup soon-ish? perhaps end of next month before the holidays consume us?



Richard has graciously offered to host again. Our three choices are:
Friday Nov 25 - evening
Saturday Nov 26 - evening 
Sunday Nov 27 - afternoon

Please clink the link below to select your availability and we'll figure it out from there. The times aren't set in stone.
https://doodle.com/meeting/participate/id/bWLmDvnd
(Saturday no longer available, I can't edit the poll)


----------



## Armaegis

Paging... @Velomane @Rubin @Viper2005 @ecwl @dbw1 @Beefy @zoobabwa @rifi @Kernel Kurtz @Awah @door1002 @dscythe @dfm1a1


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, update from @rifi that Saturday is no longer an option. Right now Sunday looks to be the frontrunner. We will close the poll at the end of the week. 

Also, it seems some of us are really into nice kitchen knives. Perhaps we can bring some steel to show off?


----------



## knivek

Most helpful gents. I really want to demo my next purchase before blind purchasing. My last pair was Focal Stellia.  I am hoping to to demo HiFiManRD10. I will ask my SO if she has heard of these places. Thank you and stay safe and as always. Have fun!


----------



## Velomane

I can't commit to any of the dates. I'll be there if I can.


----------



## Rubin

Random question: does anyone here have BACCH for Mac, or have any experience with it? I'm curious to try it on my speakers, but I don't want to buy anything without trying it first.


----------



## Armaegis

Alright everyone, the meet is going to be next Sunday November 27, 1-4pm, at @rifi 's place. Message one of us for the address if you don't know it.


----------



## zoobabwa

Cool! I don't have any new gear, but I should be free


----------



## Armaegis

I've got my SPL Phonitor + Mercury dac packed up, and I might bring my RME Babyface Pro FS.
I think the only headphones of note that I have is my old HE-6 and the Audio Zenith PMx2.

If anyone else is into steel (I know @Rubin has a nice one), I can bring my Kramer and Miyabi. I could even bring sharpening stones if anyone is curious.


----------



## Velomane

I'm probably going to give it a pass. Wife just got back from the UK and tomorrow's my only day off this week. Have fun and don't filet each other now.


----------



## Armaegis

It was great to see everyone today! The time absolutely flew by. Thanks to @rifi for hosting again.


----------



## Viper2005

Thanks for hosting the meet rifi!   Was a great way to spend a Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Armaegis

Hey everyone, merry belated Christmas! (or Hannukah, or Kwanzaa, etc)


----------

